# Fall/Winter Wash n go challenge



## Napp (Sep 25, 2014)

The rules:

 1. Must Wash and Go at least 1- 2 times a week. 

2. Post pictures! 

3. Share your regimen

4. Share new products,styles and  techniques that you are using

5. If you would like post a starting picture please do so! We want the wash n go look while we grow healthy long tresses! 

Our length reveal will be the first day of spring.

If you want some more rules please ask. This is going to be a real challenge for us what with the cold weather and everything.

Challengers

beauti
Mz.MoMo5235
whiteoleander91
Cattypus1
stephanie75miller
Joigirl
Napp
myfaithrising
havilland
kandigyrl
Fauxshim
MissMusic
krissyhair
Bun Mistress


----------



## bronzephoenix (Sep 25, 2014)

I need to find a technique that allows me to wng the night before... That would save me so much wet hair grief.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Joigirl (Sep 25, 2014)

I'm in, I only do wash n gos anyway.


----------



## bronzephoenix (Sep 26, 2014)

Joigirl said:


> I'm in, I only do wash n gos anyway.



Will you go out with a wet head?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Coilystep (Sep 26, 2014)

I'm in. I will post pics and regime tomorrow. I'm excited to start.


----------



## Joigirl (Sep 26, 2014)

I have gone out with a wet head in the past. I live in WI and I did WNGs even in the dead of winter. It didn't bother me as long as I was only going from my house or office to the car. 

My hair is getting too long for that now. I would have a large wet stain on my collar. I either cowash during the weekend and let it air dry at home or I'll wash at night and sit under the dryer and or diffuse. My hair is usually still wet at the roots, but I pineapple it and let it completely dry the next morning.

I try to only wash and restyle about once a week.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Sep 26, 2014)

I'm in! First hair challenge I've participated in lol


----------



## Coilystep (Sep 26, 2014)

This is my first as well.


----------



## Fauxshim (Sep 26, 2014)

Are wash and goes safe for the winter or will my ends wind up terminated?

I just did a wash and go today. I'm not sure how to upload pics from my iPhone, though. 

My regimen is just to wash and condition every three days (I work out at the gym daily) and deep condition once a week with Aussie 3 Minute Miracle. I pretty much just use any drugstore shampoo and conditioner. I am attempting to finish up a bottle of Organix Keratin Oil Shampoo and Pantene Beautiful Lengths Strengthening Conditioner. For leave in products after a wash, I use the Garnier Fructis Sleek & Shine leave in conditioner. Then I seal with rice bran oil (I chose this oil because of the ceramide content) and finally use the Organix Kukui Nut Oil Curling Creme. I use my fingers to rake the products through my hair. I shake my head from side to side a few times to separate the curls/kinks/naps (whatever term you prefer) and let it air dry. The next day, I will use the Aussie hair insurance leave in conditioner and seal with rice bran oil. The day after that, I will use the Garnier Fructis Sleek & Shine Leave in Conditioner and seal with rice and bran oil. Both days after a wash, I normally dampen my hair with water in a spray bottle before I apply any product.


----------



## myfaithrising (Sep 26, 2014)

I'm in!!  I started the MHM in July so I'm new to the wash and go game.  I have no idea how to survive in the NY winter having to wet my hair so often so I'm definitely looking for tips from the pros. Now, I'm washing my hair 3-4 times a week and I often go out with a wet head and dry during my commute, I walk 4 blocks to the subway so going out in zero degree weather would be a no no.  I think that staying on the regimen that I'm on now will really increase my growth and retention so I don't want to stop, my fingers are crossed and I'm hoping for the best!!


----------



## krissyhair (Sep 26, 2014)

Hey, maybe I'll participate...not sure yet. But here is my winter, sub-zero wash-and-go tip: wrap wet hair in a t-shirt until you're ready to style; use your products; put away in a bun, ponytail or clip; wrap in your satin scarf and put on your winter hat. At your destination, take off the hat and scarf, and your hair will be safe from the cold.


----------



## myfaithrising (Sep 26, 2014)

krissyhair said:


> Hey, maybe I'll participate...not sure yet. But here is my winter, sub-zero wash-and-go tip: wrap wet hair in a t-shirt until you're ready to style; use your products; put away in a bun, ponytail or clip; wrap in your satin scarf and put on your winter hat. At your destination, take off the hat and scarf, and your hair will be safe from the cold.



Great idea!


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Sep 26, 2014)

The rules:

3. Share your regimen
I cowash daily/every other day. Shampoo 1-2x a week, DC once a week. I do my wash and go's on wet/damp hair. Lately, I've been doing them in sections of either 4 or 6. I use whatever leave-in I feel my hair needs for that day. I use styling gel, then lightly go over it with activator gel so that the gel cast doesn't fully harden (with this technique, I have soft and moisturized curls). For second day hair, I either put my hair in a low pony or just let it be loose in my satin bonnet for bedtime; in the morning I will just take off the hair tie and let it perk back up on its own. No re-wetting or fussing with it too much. Favorite gels: Eco Styler (Clear/Krystal), Worlds of Curls curl activator.

5. If you would like post a starting picture please do so! We want the wash n go look while we grow healthy long tresses! 

Some pics!

I did a wash and go today. I used Annabelle's Perfect Blends leave-in (Birthday Cake scent ) and Eco Styler Krystal/Worlds of Curls to define my curls. I applied the gel with my fingertips only, kind of as if I were picking at my hair, if that makes sense. Wet results:










The attachment is my starting length. I just did a trim, took off maybe a little more than an inch. I had my hair in a bun right before taking the pic, so it looks kinda crazy lol


----------



## Joigirl (Sep 26, 2014)

Regimen: I cowash and DC once a week and use the Curly Girl method. I still shampoo about once a month. I just bought a steamer. It is awesome!

Shampoo:  
Elucence Moisture Benefits 
Kinky Curly Come Clean

Cowash:
Tresemme Naturals 

Leave In:
KCKT  
KBN Shealoe 
DB Daily Leave In  

Stylers:
KCCC 
Hello Curly 
Donna Marie Dream Curl Creme 

DCs 
Curl Junkie Curl Rehab 
Curl Junkie Deep Fix 
Curl Junkie Repair Me 
Annabelle's Blueberry Cheesecake


----------



## kandigyrl (Sep 27, 2014)

I would like to join. 

Regimen: I do a hot oil treatment, shampoo, and DC once a week. 
Shampoo: TJ Tea Tree
DC: Aussie 3 min moister 3 min strong, ORS replenishing conditioner. 
Leave in: SM curl and style milk or  Tresemme naturals
Sealant: African Royale Hot Six oiler. 
I tried to post a pic but it was too large so here is the link. I haven't figured out how to post pics yet. Sorry. 
http://i797.photobucket.com/albums/...oads/97DED243-8BA9-4505-9A18-A21078EFC757.jpg


----------



## Coilystep (Sep 27, 2014)

kandigyrl your hair is beautiful.


----------



## Napp (Sep 27, 2014)

bronzephoenix
Fauxshim
krissyhair

Are you still interested in joining? No pressure I just want to make sure I get everyone.

also Fauxshim why did you delete your post? I was going to respond. I think if we seal our hair with butters and oils we can survive the harsh winter. In fact I am going to buy a sealing leave in conditioner and see if i can make a 2 products job with one  product.


----------



## kandigyrl (Sep 27, 2014)

stephanie75miller said:


> kandigyrl your hair is beautiful.



Thanks. I tried shingling for the first time.


----------



## Coilystep (Sep 27, 2014)

Here is my regimen: 
I primarily do wash n goes. I co-wash or wet my hair daily. I go to hairdresser once a month to get deep conditioning and steam. I also go to hairdresser to get my hair colored to cover my grey whenever it starts showing. 
My products: 
As I am coconut cowash 
Aussie moist conditioner (everyday)
Curls line: goddess curls, creme brûlée, lavish moisture 
Curls unleashed line: set it off curl boosting jelly, curl defining creme and their leaving
Several shea moisture products
Eden body works products
Here are my starting pictures:


----------



## Napp (Sep 27, 2014)

Regimen:
Shampoo when necessary
Cowash/Cocleanse every 2-4 days
Dry under hooded dryer for 10 - 15 min
DC 2-3x a week with heat and conditioning cap


When the style gets too smashed or fuzzy looking i will throw it in a loose puff until next wash day.

 Products:

Cleansers: Herbal essences color me happy cleaning conditioner, novex brazillian keratin shampoo

Rinse: Assorted conditioners from my stash that i am trying to use up

Leave in: Herbal essences smoothing collection conditioner, skafe keraform bb cream, 

Stylers: Kuz straightening finish wax, Bee Mine Luscious moisturizer

Deep Conditioner: Assorted Novex Deep conditioners

Pics!






Straight hair






Dry curly Hair


----------



## Napp (Sep 27, 2014)

whiteoleander91 how do you dry your hair when you use gel like that? I switched to creams because gel takes forever to dry in my hair. do you use any type of drying device or do you just air dry?


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Sep 27, 2014)

Napp said:


> whiteoleander91 how do you dry your hair when you use gel like that? I switched to creams because gel takes forever to dry in my hair. do you use any type of drying device or do you just air dry?



Napp

Mostly, I air dry, but sometimes I'll use a blow dryer in the winter if I really need it. I take more time to separate my curls and it has dramatically decreased my dry time. My hair tends to super clump when I use gel, to the point where I'll have large wet clumps of curls that take a very long time to dry.  Before, if I did a wash and go in the morning, it would be very wet almost all day; now I do a wash and go in the morning, and about 45 mins to an hour later, my hair is more like damp than wet. Additionally, since I've started using sections, I've noticed that it has helped my hair to dry faster.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Sep 27, 2014)

Oh, and I make sure to sit under my ceiling fan for at least like 30 mins before leaving in the morning lol. That helps :3


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Sep 27, 2014)

for anyone who is interested, some examples of what I mean about overly clumped hair/dry times:

in the first 3 pics, my hair is super clumped. this would take a long time to dry. after styling this way, my hair would probably take a whole day to dry, but I'd still have wet roots in random spots. in the last 2 pics, my hair is very separated. my hair was probably mostly dry 3 or 4 hours after I styled it, with only a few damp spots near my roots.


----------



## Napp (Sep 27, 2014)

whiteoleander91 said:


> for anyone who is interested, some examples of what I mean about overly clumped hair/dry times:
> 
> in the first 3 pics, my hair is super clumped. this would take a long time to dry. after styling this way, my hair would probably take a whole day to dry, but I'd still have wet roots in random spots. in the last 2 pics, my hair is very separated. my hair was probably mostly dry 3 or 4 hours after I styled it, with only a few damp spots near my roots.



How pretty! your hair reminds me so much of mine!


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Sep 27, 2014)

Napp said:


> How pretty! your hair reminds me so much of mine!



aw! thank you, that is certainly a compliment b/c I think your hair is beautiful


----------



## Napp (Sep 27, 2014)

I bought an extra long bonnet from the beauty supply store. I wonder if it will work like a buff or a satin sack and allow me to maintain my curls overnight. Im crossing my fingers if this could get me past the 2 day hump. My goal is to wash and dc every 4 days.


----------



## Fauxshim (Sep 28, 2014)

Napp said:


> bronzephoenix
> Fauxshim
> krissyhair
> 
> ...



Yes, I'm interested in joining. I will be air drying, though. I don't know too much about using diffusers.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 28, 2014)

whiteoleander91 said:


> for anyone who is interested, some examples of what I mean about overly clumped hair/dry times:
> 
> in the first 3 pics, my hair is super clumped. this would take a long time to dry. after styling this way, my hair would probably take a whole day to dry, but I'd still have wet roots in random spots. in the last 2 pics, my hair is very separated. my hair was probably mostly dry 3 or 4 hours after I styled it, with only a few damp spots near my roots.



and thats exactly what happens to my hair if its heavily styled or retains the water. If I do the Anthony Dickey method, my hair will take two days to dry.  If I shake  my hair and get rid of most of the water, it will take about 5-6 hours to dry.


Im in a protective style for now and then in a crochet style after but I washngo in between styles.  I'll peep in on this thread.


----------



## MissMusic (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm in!!!! I will post a pic when I do my next Wash n go.


----------



## krissyhair (Sep 29, 2014)

Napp said:


> bronzephoenix
> Fauxshim
> krissyhair
> 
> ...



I'll join. I wear mostly wash and gos anyway.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Sep 29, 2014)

I have a class in a few hours. Going to cowash with Garnier Fructis Tripple Nutrition conditioner, not sure what leave-in I'll use (if any), and apply my gels.


----------



## Coilystep (Sep 30, 2014)

Today's wash n go curtesy of curls unleashed leave-in and their curl boosting jelly.


----------



## Napp (Sep 30, 2014)

Im currently rocking 3rd day hair in a low puff. It seems like my wash n go lasts a few days when it dries fully, even at the roots. Now the issue is how am I gonna make that happen on a regular basis? Hopefully this wasnt just a fluke.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Sep 30, 2014)

I was running super late today. Quick cowash with herbal essences the sleeker the butter condish. I just split my hair in halves and applied condish to each half and clipped it up while I showered. No time to detangle, so I ran my fingers thru my hair a few times at the end of my shower and rinsed. My hair was really soft. I used garnier leave-in and put in a wet bun. Sorry for any typos I'm on my phone


----------



## Bun Mistress (Sep 30, 2014)

Ill join. I will have to post pictures after I take my sew in down in two weeks.


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 1, 2014)

Hey ladies I tried something different. I styled my hair last night instead of this morning. I used aloe vera gel on damp hair. Then went to bed. When I showered this morning I avoided getting my hair wet. I took my bonnet off fluffed it a bit and added more gel to a few spots. I think it came out ok. I'm not entirely thrilled with it. I feel it's a little smooshed. I may try it again in the future but for now I think I prefer to do it in the morning. I will probably try it again once it gets cold and I don't want to go out with wet hair. 

Here are some pictures.


----------



## krissyhair (Oct 1, 2014)

My wash and go yesterday lasted so good overnight that I didn't do anything to my hair at all this morning (besides look at it). My curls are care free.


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 1, 2014)

krissyhair said:


> My wash and go yesterday lasted so good overnight that I didn't do anything to my hair at all this morning (besides look at it). My curls are care free.


what did do? What did you use?  Pictures please.


----------



## Napp (Oct 1, 2014)

I tried the roll n tuck method in order to preserve my wash n go. It actually worked pretty nicely. I think the key is to have hair that is completely dry in order to keep the curls overnight. I was able to stretch my wash n go for 4 days


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 1, 2014)

Napp said:


> I tried the roll n tuck method in order to preserve my wash n go. It actually worked pretty nicely. I think the key is to have hair that is completely dry in order to keep the curls overnight. I was able to stretch my wash n go for 4 days


I will have to find some videos of this and try it.


----------



## Napp (Oct 1, 2014)

stephanie75miller

Here is the link. I do not roll as tightly as she does though because I dont use gel.

http://maxhydrationmethod.com/2014/08/14/maintaining-your-wash-n-go/


----------



## krissyhair (Oct 1, 2014)

stephanie75miller said:


> what did do? What did you use?  Pictures please.



I slept on a satin pillowcase with my hair in a very loose ponytail. In the morning, I shook it out. I used a leave in condish, gel and oil mix the first day.


----------



## bronzephoenix (Oct 2, 2014)

Napp said:


> bronzephoenix Fauxshim krissyhair  Are you still interested in joining? No pressure I just want to make sure I get everyone.  /QUOTE]
> 
> I'm in! I'm addicted to the wng... And my hair is flourishing. I might as well keep making it work
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## uofmpanther (Oct 2, 2014)

Im going to lurk for now until I'm sure i can do a wng in Michigan winter.


----------



## beauti (Oct 2, 2014)

*I wash and go once a week. If it didn't turn out to my liking or frizzes by day two, I wear it in an updo for rest of week.

I don't really have a regimen because my products aren't always the same but my method is. I either leave conditioner in my hair as a styler or rinse it out completely and use an actual styler.  I then put 4 bantu knots in my hair to help stretch it out. Out the shower after I get dressed I apply my gels to damp hair then a little oil over it.

I use eco styler gel olive oil and waves and curls gel. My stylers for now are curl enhancing smoothie or cantu coconut curling cream.

These pictures are day 4 wash and go that I didn't care for so they've been in an updo since day 2... I'm actually gonna dc my hair tonight because I didn't do it last week *


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 2, 2014)

Does anyone else use a denman brush?  I've been using one regularly since I been fully natural August 2nd. I'm getting paranoid that I may be causing unseen damage by using it.  Only because I've been reading some peoples experiences using it and it's making me nervous. I definitely do not want to have a setback. I only use it when I've fully detangled. I don't think I'm losing an excessive amount of hair when I use it (maybe 25 hairs if that). I plan on getting my hair straightened for the first time since I cut it on my next salon visit. So I'm thinking that is when I will be able to determine if I've done any damage. What are you all using to distribute your products throughout your hair? This morning I tried just using my hands and I didn't like it so then I tried my shower comb and didn't like that either so I just ended up using my denman brush anyway. Sorry for the long post I'm just feeling nervous and a little frustrated. I'm loving my natural journey so far and really haven't had any issues but in the back of my mind I'm thinking there going to be a problem.


----------



## Fauxshim (Oct 2, 2014)

bronzephoenix said:


> Napp said:
> 
> 
> > bronzephoenix Fauxshim krissyhair  Are you still interested in joining? No pressure I just want to make sure I get everyone.  /QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## beauti (Oct 2, 2014)

*stephanie75miller I kinda do...on detangled hair. It gives really nice curl definition. I use it on sections that don't curl right *


----------



## myfaithrising (Oct 2, 2014)

Went out yesterday morning with a damp head and I thought my teeth were going to start chattering. I have got to start planning for this NYC winter wash and go


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Oct 2, 2014)

Shampoo'd today! I used all garnier fructis products...my hair really seems to like them. I'll need to get more leave in soon.

wash and go with yellow Eco Styler and Worlds of Curls


----------



## Joigirl (Oct 2, 2014)

stephanie75miller said:


> Does anyone else use a denman brush?  I've been using one regularly since I been fully natural August 2nd. I'm getting paranoid that I may be causing unseen damage by using it.  Only because I've been reading some peoples experiences using it and it's making me nervous. I definitely do not want to have a setback. I only use it when I've fully detangled. I don't think I'm losing an excessive amount of hair when I use it (maybe 25 hairs if that). I plan on getting my hair straightened for the first time since I cut it on my next salon visit. So I'm thinking that is when I will be able to determine if I've done any damage. What are you all using to distribute your products throughout your hair? This morning I tried just using my hands and I didn't like it so then I tried my shower comb and didn't like that either so I just ended up using my denman brush anyway. Sorry for the long post I'm just feeling nervous and a little frustrated. I'm loving my natural journey so far and really haven't had any issues but in the back of my mind I'm thinking there going to be a problem.



  I only use mine occasionally. I don't want to damage my hair. I will use it to detangle about once every two or three months. I use my fingers most of the time.


----------



## krissyhair (Oct 3, 2014)

myfaithrising said:


> Went out yesterday morning with a damp head and I thought my teeth were going to start chattering. I have got to start planning for this NYC winter wash and go



It's probably going to have to be a nighttime thing, or a weekend thing that you make last into the week.


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 3, 2014)

For those concerned about going out with wet hair you may want to try wetting at night. That's what I've been experimenting with this week. It has worked out pretty well. When I get up in morning I just put styling products on brush them though my hair and go. When I leave out my hair is damp and dries in half the time.


----------



## bronzephoenix (Oct 3, 2014)

Here goes!

•Regimen
Currently, I finger detangle under running water & cowash 1-2x weekly with Everyday Shea Vanilla mint conditioner. It also doubles as my styling base so I leave it in 

Coat wet hair with generous amounts of EVOO & FSG (in that order). 

Fluff after air drying 100% which usually takes an entire day...

At night I oil my scalp with a blend of my favorite oils & cover with a satin bonnet. 

Mornings, I let the shower steam hit & add a bit of moisturizer/oil to refresh. Fluff and repeat!

My goal during this challenge is to have my twa's wng last for an entire week so I'm not enduring the cold weather with wet hair... I may look into a hooded dryer as well. 

•New products,styles and  techniques that you are using  

My newest product addition is a Fenugreek Masque which I'll be using bi-weekly. I love it because it seems to cleanse, strengthen & moisturize all at once. Not to mention the detangling slip is RIDICULOUS. It's also helped quite a bit with my itchy scalp. 

Technique-wise, I'll probably play around with light banding overnight to stretch hair as the week goes by. I think this will help prolong my efforts since I won't be dealing with lack of definition AND shrinkage simultaneously. 

I also really love the GHE for retaining moisture while sleeping. 

•Starting pics! 

Freshly cowashed. 



Fully dry & fluffed at day 4


----------



## Napp (Oct 4, 2014)

I did a wash n go with Novex 15 in one treatment. My hair came out great! I like that it dried quicker than the herbal essences i usex to love. I may need the thicker treatmnt for the cold weather and save the lighter stuff for next summer.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Oct 4, 2014)

Napp said:


> I did a wash n go with Novex 15 in one treatment. My hair came out great! I like that it dried quicker than the herbal essences i usex to love. I may need the thicker treatmnt for the cold weather and save the lighter stuff for next summer.



Your hair came out great. Very pretty results. I looove your hair :3


----------



## uofmpanther (Oct 4, 2014)

I did a wash n go with Eco Styler this morning.  It's mainly soft, but not much definition or hang time, which is surprising (my hair is SL on the sides).  I think I get more hang and definition with KCCC or the old formula of UFD Curly Magic.



ETA:  I'm not sure why the picture is sideways.


----------



## krissyhair (Oct 5, 2014)

I wore a wash and go yesterday. Today I twisted it dry with some oil. Hopefully I don't get the urge to play in my hair this week too much.


----------



## bronzephoenix (Oct 6, 2014)

Since I'm already in the wng challenge, I decided to take the plunge into MHM. So far, I'm really impressed. I can see this method really helping my fall/winter wng life!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 6, 2014)

bronzephoenix said:


> Since I'm already in the wng challenge, I decided to take the plunge into MHM. So far, I'm really impressed. I can see this method really helping my fall/winter wng life!  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


you'll definitely have to keep us posted on your results. I've been watching the thread regarding the MHM. I like the results everyone is getting but I do not have the patience or the time to complete all those steps.


----------



## bronzephoenix (Oct 6, 2014)

stephanie75miller said:


> you'll definitely have to keep us posted on your results. I've been watching the thread regarding the MHM. I like the results everyone is getting but I do not have the patience or the time to complete all those steps.


  I'll definitely be providing updates!   I felt the same as far as time/patience. Just reading all those steps had my eyes rolling. But once I read about quick & easy detangling, minimal use of product, obedient curls etc. I figured it would pay off longterm. Time-wise, it definitely helps that some steps can be done overnight & others while multitasking around the house (it's basically a bunch of baggying).  Today will be day 3 and it's getting easier already. I'm watching my hair transform into a new animal. It's kinda crazy. I see it as a 7day sacrifice that could change the rest of my natural hair journey. At least, that's what keeps me going!   Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## MissMusic (Oct 6, 2014)

Wash n go day 2 with Oyin Honey Hemp and Xtreme Wetline gel. I'm out of Honey Hemp, gonna try a new leave-in Wednesday.


----------



## Napp (Oct 6, 2014)

Hmm I am double thinking the wash n go challenge vs setting to success. I really don't like wetting my hair daily especially in the cold. I can't find a reliable way to get multi hair day that looks good.


----------



## bronzephoenix (Oct 6, 2014)

Napp said:


> Hmm I am double thinking the wash n go challenge vs setting to success. I really don't like wetting my hair daily especially in the cold. I can't find a reliable way to get multi hair day that looks good.



Holll-Upp! (Martin Voice)  

So you're just going to start this thread & dip out?? 

Jk! Do what you must. You could also modify the rules to allow for styling breaks...

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Joigirl (Oct 6, 2014)

Napp said:


> Hmm I am double thinking the wash n go challenge vs setting to success. I really don't like wetting my hair daily especially in the cold. I can't find a reliable way to get multi hair day that looks good.



Hope you decide to continue.


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 6, 2014)

Napp I hope you decide to continue.


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 6, 2014)

Double post


----------



## bronzephoenix (Oct 7, 2014)

Day two wng using CR Almond jai & Garnier pure clean gel.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 7, 2014)

bronzephoenix said:


> Day two wng using CR Almond jai & Garnier pure clean gel.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


Very pretty your curls are popping.


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 7, 2014)

Here is my wash n go for today. I used curls goddess curls & creme brûlée. I beginning to not like having my hair parted on the side my grey is show to much. I think I'm going to experiment with not wearing part. Only thing is I've always worn a part on my right side even when I was relaxed. I think it may be permanent


----------



## Napp (Oct 7, 2014)

bronzephoenix said:


> Holll-Upp! (Martin Voice)
> 
> So you're just going to start this thread & dip out??
> 
> ...





Joigirl said:


> Hope you decide to continue.





stephanie75miller said:


> Napp I hope you decide to continue.



I decided to go on with the challenge! My rollerset poofed up the minute i went out side. Then i remembered why i ended up relaxing a few years ago. I dont have time for that! I need to invest in a diffuser.


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 7, 2014)

Napp glad you are going to continue. I got my diffuser from bss for I think $5.99. I don't diffuse very often. I'm so afraid of getting heat damage. Although I will probably start using it once it get chilly.


----------



## MissMusic (Oct 7, 2014)

If it helps, I dry my wng's with a Ion Hooded dryer I got from Sally's. HTH!


----------



## Napp (Oct 7, 2014)

MissMusic said:


> If it helps, I dry my wng's with a Ion Hooded dryer I got from Sally's. HTH!



I tried drying with my soft bonnet dryer and it keeps on ending up weird looking lol perhaps a hard hat dryer may be better but i just love the ease of my soft bonnet.

I bought a diffuser and some shea butter so i will try them out. I plan on trying the LCB moisturizing technique.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Oct 7, 2014)

My wash and go from yesterday. GF leave-in, avocado oil, WoC+yellow Eco Styler


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 7, 2014)

I'm rooting y'all on from the sidelines for your perfect wash n go! Y'alls hair is gorgeous! I'm jelly hmpf.


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 7, 2014)

So I went to Walmart and ended up buying some new products. I got design essentials natural almond & avocado detangling leave-in conditioner and design essentials natural honey curlforming custard with honey and chamomile. I plan to use for my wash n go tomorrow. I will let you know how it turns out tomorrow. I know my mom uses some of their products but she doesn't wear her hair curly. Has anyone used any of design essentials products?


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 7, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> I'm rooting y'all on from the sidelines for your perfect wash n go! Y'alls hair is gorgeous! I'm jelly hmpf.


you should join us. The more the merrier!!!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 7, 2014)

stephanie75miller said:


> you should join us. The more the merrier!!!



Nah I'm in a sew in all the rest of this year and probably til next summer.


----------



## uofmpanther (Oct 8, 2014)

I may need to get a diffuser. I put my hair in an updo for the rest of week and today I realized the inside is still damp from this weekend!  My hair takes forever to dry (low porosity).


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 8, 2014)

So I used my design essential products to do my wash n go. It's not dry yet, but I like it so far.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Oct 8, 2014)

stephanie75miller said:


> So I used my design essential products to do my wash n go. It's not dry yet, but I like it so far.



Very pretty. Do the products smell good? I'm a sucker for a good scent lol


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 8, 2014)

whiteoleander91 said:


> Very pretty. Do the products smell good? I'm a sucker for a good scent lol


 Thank you. The have a very light herbal sent. I like it.


----------



## Guinan (Oct 8, 2014)

I've been doing wng's this past week. To "refreshen" the curls I wet my hair. However, every morning I have to use my hair dryer (salon type, hard shell); indirect heat. I use the dryer for about 5-10min

Do yall think it's ok? Will that damage the hair, using too much indirect heat?


----------



## MissMusic (Oct 8, 2014)

Napp said:


> I tried drying with my soft bonnet dryer and it keeps on ending up weird looking lol perhaps a hard hat dryer may be better but i just love the ease of my soft bonnet.  I bought a diffuser and some shea butter so i will try them out. I plan on trying the LCB moisturizing technique.



I tried my soft bonnet dryer first and it just messed up my hard work, so I went and purchased a hard bonnet dryer.


----------



## bronzephoenix (Oct 8, 2014)

pelohello said:


> I've been doing wng's this past week. To "refreshen" the curls I wet my hair. However, every morning I have to use my hair dryer (salon type, hard shell); indirect heat. I use the dryer for about 5-10min  Do yall think it's ok? Will that damage the hair, using too much indirect heat?



I think as long as you're not using high heat & the air is distributed evenly, you should be fine. Heat damage caused by dryers usually needs to involve some tension. Just keep a close eye. At worst, your hair will probably feel a bit more "thirsty".

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## bronzephoenix (Oct 8, 2014)

MissMusic said:


> I tried my soft bonnet dryer first and it just messed up my hard work, so I went and purchased a hard bonnet dryer.



This is why I need my Pibbs knock-off...

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Joigirl (Oct 8, 2014)

This week's WNG. My curls on top got smashed and are a little limp. Got to deal with it until Sunday. I wish I had uniform curls. As my hair grows out, the different patterns are more noticeable.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Oct 8, 2014)

Joigirl said:


> This week's WNG. My curls on top got smashed and are a little limp. Got to deal with it until Sunday. I wish I had uniform curls. As my hair grows out, the different patterns are more noticeable.



give me your haaaair  just all of it


----------



## Joigirl (Oct 8, 2014)

whiteoleander91 said:


> give me your haaaair  just all of it



We should trade because I love your beautiful wavy hair. Mine just bunches up like a slinky. I have no hang time at all.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Oct 8, 2014)

I didn't have to be anywhere today, so I decided to experiment with my hair a bit. Twists on top half, wash and go curls on bottom half. I will try this again tomorrow, but neater and with maybe smaller twists.


----------



## Joigirl (Oct 8, 2014)

Very cute style!


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Oct 8, 2014)

Joigirl said:


> We should trade because I love your beautiful wavy hair. Mine just bunches up like a slinky. I have no hang time at all.



psshhh, a slinky is a wonderful thing, I should know I used to have several  your curls are so round and plump all the way to the root, my hair is only curly like that at the ends


----------



## Napp (Oct 8, 2014)

Joigirl said:


> This week's WNG. My curls on top got smashed and are a little limp. Got to deal with it until Sunday. I wish I had uniform curls. As my hair grows out, the different patterns are more noticeable.




Joigirl how do you preserve your curls? I'm finding it difficult to find a reliable solution to this problem. I don't want to use gel but it seems like I'm going to have to.


----------



## Joigirl (Oct 8, 2014)

whiteoleander91 said:


> psshhh, a slinky is a wonderful thing, I should know I used to have several  your curls are so round and plump all the way to the root, my hair is only curly like that at the ends



Sometimes it acts right. My crown is the most temperamental area that refuses to curl properly all the time.


----------



## Joigirl (Oct 8, 2014)

Napp said:


> Joigirl how do you preserve your curls? I'm finding it difficult to find a reliable solution to this problem. I don't want to use gel but it seems like I'm going to have to.



 I use gel most of the time because it lasts about a week. I style on soaking wet hair and use a leave in, butter and then the gel. This helps my hair retain moisture. I then shingle my hair in sections to prevent tangling and frizz.

Curl creams last about 3-4 days on my hair, especially for work days. I pineapple at night and do not refresh until washday. I will refresh individual curls that look really frizzy when needed with a little water and gel (wrap it around my finger).

I have yet to find a refresher spray that does not dry out my hair.


----------



## bronzephoenix (Oct 8, 2014)

Joigirl said:


> This week's WNG. My curls on top got smashed and are a little limp. Got to deal with it until Sunday. I wish I had uniform curls. As my hair grows out, the different patterns are more noticeable.





whiteoleander91 said:


> I didn't have to be anywhere today, so I decided to experiment with my hair a bit. Twists on top half, wash and go curls on bottom half. I will try this again tomorrow, but neater and with maybe smaller twists.



OVERLY GORGEOUS!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Oct 8, 2014)

bronzephoenix said:


> OVERLY GORGEOUS!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



thank you! I love your wash and go's


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 8, 2014)

Joigirl said:


> This week's WNG. My curls on top got smashed and are a little limp. Got to deal with it until Sunday. I wish I had uniform curls. As my hair grows out, the different patterns are more noticeable.



Heeeey hair crush! On point as usual! Shhh I think I'm hair stalking joi but don't tell her lol.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Oct 8, 2014)

stephanie75miller said:


> So I went to Walmart and ended up buying some new products. I got design essentials natural almond & avocado detangling leave-in conditioner and design essentials natural honey curlforming custard with honey and chamomile. I plan to use for my wash n go tomorrow. I will let you know how it turns out tomorrow. I know my mom uses some of their products but she doesn't wear her hair curly. Has anyone used any of design essentials products?


  yes, I have fallen in love with the DE Natural Mousse.  Soft hold, dries quickly, slippery without being snotty, nice shine and no flakes.  I use it with a little bit of Wen styling gel for my twistouts.  I haven't tried it for a WNG but that's next.  I have the honey custard but I think my hair just doesn't like gels or gel-like stylers.  Love to know about the leave-in.  Let us know.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Oct 8, 2014)

I really, really want some hang time.  I need that super K Gro so I can get that Knee-length hair by tomorrow.


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 8, 2014)

I really like the way my hair came out today using the design essentials products. Cattypus1 the leave-in conditioner had a nice slip.


----------



## Joigirl (Oct 8, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Heeeey hair crush! On point as usual! Shhh I think I'm hair stalking joi but don't tell her lol.



Thanks HairPleezeGrow. I am looking forward to stalking you back when you let your curls free again. Lol!


----------



## MissMusic (Oct 8, 2014)

Purchased KBB Sweet Ambrosia and Shea Moisture Curl & Style Milk from Target. I will post a pic of my wash n go with one of those leave-in's tomorrow.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Karmi (Oct 9, 2014)

I was worried about doing W&G's during the colder months but so far it's working for me. 

I found a technique that works for me:

On wash day I do my cleansing conditioner, deep conditioner and the apply a nice buttery leave in and twist my hair. I let it air dry, the next day when it's all completely dry I unravel the twists and spritz my hair lightly with water, apply a little oil and my gel. 
My hair dries by the time I go to bed. In the morning I spritz it lightly with water and shake out the curls. 
By the time I leave the house my hair is almost dry. I can definitely go through the winter with this method!

I'm glad I figured this out because my hair looks horrible in twist and my roller set attempt was an utter fail. Pic of my day 5 hair below.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Oct 9, 2014)

I'd like to join 

I have a tapered cut. And do wash and go's 99.9% of the time. My hair is super coily and dense.

My weekly regimen is:
Detangle
Shampoo and DC 
Apply leave ins
2-3 flat twists in the front
Diffuse for a few minutes 
Oil scalp
Take down the flat twist the next day
I sometimes cowash mid-week 

I alternate products. I'm a PJ. But every week  I use SM Purification Masque to detangle. Other frequently used products are SM Manuka Honey masque, aphogee 2 min, and APB Ayurvedic cream and oil and oyin hair dew. 

Daily I refresh with a spray leave in, use a little moisturizer, and depending on how my hair feels, I might use an oil. 

My profile pic is my starting pic.


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 9, 2014)

oneastrocurlie welcome I look forward to seeing your posts. Your hair is pretty.


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 9, 2014)

Karmi glad you found out what works for you. Your hair looks great.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Oct 9, 2014)

stephanie75miller said:


> oneastrocurlie welcome I look forward to seeing your posts. Your hair is pretty.



Thanks!


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Oct 9, 2014)

Karmi said:


> I was worried about doing W&G's during the colder months but so far it's working for me.
> 
> I found a technique that works for me:
> 
> ...



Very pretty!! Glad you found something that works!



oneastrocurlie said:


> I'd like to join
> 
> I have a tapered cut. And do wash and go's 99.9% of the time. My hair is super coily and dense.
> 
> ...



Yay! I'm glad you joined the challenge. Very pretty hair!


----------



## MissMusic (Oct 9, 2014)

Mid-week wash n go with KBB Sweet Ambrosia and Xtreme Wetline Gel with Oyin Burnt Sugar Pomade on top. DC'd on dry hair with KBN Shealoe DC and cleansed/conditioned with Curl Junkie Daily Fix then I styled.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Oct 9, 2014)

MissMusic said:


> Mid-week wash n go with KBB Sweet Ambrosia and Xtreme Wetline Gel with Oyin Burnt Sugar Pomade on top. DC'd on dry hair with KBN Shealoe DC and cleansed/conditioned with Curl Junkie Daily Fix then I styled.


  I really, really want those curls, beautiful.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Oct 9, 2014)

Now yall know I'm butt hurt this is on page 6 and I'm only in here cause I stumbled upon the thread. 

Any who, I'm in.  I havent read any thing yet because I needed to throw my mini tantrum first

ETA:  What the twizzler!!!  I see I actually was tagged!  LHCF WHY YOU KNOW SHOW ME MY MENTIONS?!?  I THREW TANTRUM AND GOT BUTT HURT FOR NO REASON!!! 

Still in.  Will post pix tomorrow since I'm already behind and my hair is a hot mess


----------



## bronzephoenix (Oct 10, 2014)

Cattypus1 said:


> yes, I have fallen in love with the DE Natural Mousse.  Soft hold, dries quickly, slippery without being snotty, nice shine and no flakes.  I use it with a little bit of Wen styling gel for my twistouts.  I haven't tried it for a WNG but that's next.  I have the honey custard but I think my hair just doesn't like gels or gel-like stylers.  Love to know about the leave-in.  Let us know.



I don't think I've everrrr used a mousse... Was it drying at all? Can't wait to hear how you like it for a wng!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 10, 2014)

Woke up super late this morning. So did not have a lot of time for my hair this morning. When I came home from gym last night I co washed with Aussie moist.  Conditioned with SM raw shea conditioner and SM curl and style milk. I let it air dry until I was ready to lay down then just thru my bonnet on. So when I got up this morning I let my hair get wet while I showered got out and just put the SM curl and style milk in my hair. Here are my results:


----------



## Cattypus1 (Oct 10, 2014)

bronzephoenix said:


> I don't think I've everrrr used a mousse... Was it drying at all? Can't wait to hear how you like it for a wng!  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


Love, love, love the mousse!  Not drying at all but it dries fast.  Some definition but I was back to my fro.  Very soft, I'll definitely use this for my WNGS from now on.  I have a bunch of curling gels because I'm a PJ but I will use them up.  This is my styler.


----------



## uofmpanther (Oct 10, 2014)

Just wanted to share this article I read on naturally curly about wngs being a protective style - http://www.naturallycurly.com/curlreading/no-poo/does-your-wash-and-go-count-as-a-protective-style/


----------



## krissyhair (Oct 10, 2014)

I cowashed on Wednesday night, and wore the wash-and-go Thursday and Friday. I'll wear it one more day, tomorrow, before washing it again on Sunday and trying it over again.

I didn't do anything special to my hair at night besides put it in a loose ponytail and half sleeping on a satin pillowcase, half sleeping with the spare blanket tangled and wrapped around my head.


----------



## beauti (Oct 11, 2014)

*I've been sick so the last wash and go I did was rushed and not so defined. I will redo it this evening.

Do you guys do the loc method on your wash and go?*


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 11, 2014)

beauti said:


> I've been sick so the last wash and go I did was rushed and not so defined. I will redo it this evening.  Do you guys do the loc method on your wash and go?


Sorry to hear you've been sick. Hope you feel better soon. I have not tried the loc method.


----------



## Joigirl (Oct 11, 2014)

beauti said:


> I've been sick so the last wash and go I did was rushed and not so defined. I will redo it this evening.  Do you guys do the loc method on your wash and go?



Hope you feel better!  I use the LOC method. I use a leave-in, butter and then a gel. I might skip the butter/oil if I am using a curl styler with a lot of butters or oils in it already.


----------



## uofmpanther (Oct 11, 2014)

beauti said:


> I've been sick so the last wash and go I did was rushed and not so defined. I will redo it this evening.
> 
> Do you guys do the loc method on your wash and go?



Feel better!  I sometimes do LO with leave-in and oil, then gel. Sometimes i just do leave-in.  My hair doesn't need much sealing because it is low porosity. It will stay wet/damp for days, but i do seal more in Michigan winter.


----------



## Napp (Oct 11, 2014)

beauti said:


> *I've been sick so the last wash and go I did was rushed and not so defined. I will redo it this evening.
> 
> Do you guys do the loc method on your wash and go?*



Hope you are better now!

I have recently tried the variations to the LOC method and it gives me hair that is so wet it never dries. i do like the feeling of using shea butter in my hair (my current sealant) so i am going to try and make this work.

I recently tried some gel and i didnt like the look, feel or drying time so i am strictly using creamy stylers and shea butter


----------



## myfaithrising (Oct 11, 2014)

beauti said:


> I've been sick so the last wash and go I did was rushed and not so defined. I will redo it this evening.
> 
> Do you guys do the loc method on your wash and go?



Hope you're feeling better!  I didn't realize it but I am doing the loc method. I'm using danabnatural's method of applying argan oil under my gel and it is working really well for me. Dries very soft.


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 11, 2014)

Got my hair done at salon today. Got it dyed to cover the grey, got steam hydration and got a wash n go.


----------



## ckisland (Oct 12, 2014)

I wanna join!! 

Regimen:
DC 1x a week
Shampoo 2x a month
Cowash 1-2x a week

Poo or cowash and DC on the weekend. During the week, either cowash or rinse and condition then apply leave-in, and use either gel or conditioner as a styler.

Products: ETA
Poo: SM Deep Cleansing, ORS Aloe
Cowash: Pantene Cowash, L'Oreal EverCreme
Condish: Aussie Moist, SSE Pomegranate Curl Quenching
DC: EBW Jojoba Monoi, SSE Okra Reconstructor, L'Oreal Total 5 Balm & Power Moisture Mask
Leave-in: Giovanni condish, V05 Strawberries & Cream
Styler: Ecostyler Gel Pink, Fantasia IC Gel, AO B5 gel, Aussie Moist, Giovanni condish

Goals:
Reach SL by March
DC weekly
Let go of heat training dreams 



Today's Wash n'go


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 12, 2014)

Welcome ckisland.


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 12, 2014)

Happy with how my hair turned out today. Glad I got it dyed yesterday not a grey hair in sight. I used design essentials leave in and gel again. I'm really starting to like this combo.   Funny note: hair dresser used the same products yesterday. I like my results better.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Oct 12, 2014)

I did something a little different today. I applied APB Green Tea and Aloe oil to my hair after detangling with SM Purification Masque and let it sit for about an hour. Then while DCing I applied APB Ayurvedic oil to my scalp and then rinse a while later. 

My hair was pretty soft during the whole wash day process. Well see if my scalp doesn't get as dry this week. 

I'm still trying to decide if I want to keep my hair at this length and give my nape a chance to try and catch up or grow the cut out.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Oct 12, 2014)

FINALLY! 

So did my wng but I used some different products this time.  I got some samples of a new product called hair envy. After I washed with my Aussie moist I applied hair envy styling butter topped with my cantu leave in. Then I applied hair envy perfect curls gellee.  I typically dont use gel unless I'm going out (like to the club where it can get hot or during monsoon humidity) but I used it cause I wanted to try it   I like how my hair feels. Not sticky or crunchy, just right.  
Me and my hair arent very photogenic right now but here are some pix 

Pix are from today after almost a 10 hr shift 
















Sent from my SPH-L300 using LHCF please ignore typos


----------



## Cattypus1 (Oct 12, 2014)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> FINALLY!  So did my wng but I used some different products this time.  I got some samples of a new product called hair envy. After I washed with my Aussie moist I applied hair envy styling butter topped with my cantu leave in. Then I applied hair envy perfect curls gellee.  I typically dont use gel unless I'm going out (like to the club where it can get hot or during monsoon humidity) but I used it cause I wanted to try it   I like how my hair feels. Not sticky or crunchy, just right. Me and my hair arent very photogenic right now but here are some pix  Pix are from today after almost a 10 hr shift  Sent from my SPH-L300 using LHCF please ignore typos


OMG...love it, girl!  You and your hair look beautiful.  Might have to look into some Hair Envy.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Oct 12, 2014)

Cattypus1 said:


> OMG...love it, girl!  You and your hair look beautiful.  Might have to look into some Hair Envy.



Thank you ^_^ 
So far I like the stuff I've used.  I also have some oil, another type of gel, and a moisturizing spray from them to try.

I love the scent. Very tropical but light and not overwhelming

Sent from my SPH-L300 using LHCF please ignore typos


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Oct 12, 2014)

ckisland said:


> I wanna join!!
> 
> Regimen:
> DC with protein 1x a week
> ...



hoorayy!! you joined :3 beautiful hair, looks lush and healthy


----------



## ckisland (Oct 12, 2014)

whiteoleander91 said:


> hoorayy!! you joined :3 beautiful hair, looks lush and healthy



Thank you . 

I have this dream of being able to get everything my hair needs from one one the ground product line. I really want it to be Eden BW's because it's easy to find, black owned, and won't leave me poor . I love the Tea Tree shampoo, Jojoba Monoi DC  and Curling Creme  , but hated the leave-in and I can't remember how I felt about the Cowash. I could see if Cantu can supplement what I'm missing. 

Does anyone only use products from 1 or 2 lines?


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 13, 2014)

ckisland said:


> Thank you .  I have this dream of being able to get everything my hair needs from one one the ground product line. I really want it to be Eden BW's because it's easy to find, black owned, and won't leave me poor . I love the Tea Tree shampoo, Jojoba Monoi DC  and Curling Creme  , but hated the leave-in and I can't remember how I felt about the Cowash. I could see if Cantu can supplement what I'm missing.  Does anyone only use products from 1 or 2 lines?


I use different lines and they are all on the ground because I like the convenience of having things on the ground. I primarily use Aussie moist conditioner, as I am, shea moisture, curls unleashed, curls, design essentials, eden body works, and fruit of the earth aloe vera gel.   When I do my hair I will co wash with one of the conditioners then use one of my stylers. This has worked for me so far.


----------



## Napp (Oct 13, 2014)

ckisland said:


> Thank you .
> 
> I have this dream of being able to get everything my hair needs from one one the ground product line. I really want it to be Eden BW's because it's easy to find, black owned, and won't leave me poor . I love the Tea Tree shampoo, Jojoba Monoi DC  and Curling Creme  , but hated the leave-in and I can't remember how I felt about the Cowash. I could see if Cantu can supplement what I'm missing.
> 
> Does anyone only use products from 1 or 2 lines?



Currently 90% of my current products are from the novex line. I LOVE their products. In 2015 I'm sticking with what I have and not jumping around so much.


----------



## ckisland (Oct 13, 2014)

Well, my go splurge on hair products idea just went up in smoke. Broke college student doesn't have those kinda funds . Thankfully, I still have a mixed match stash to use up. Plus after that I can give homemade products a try. I really want to make a perfect fsg and leave-in 

Let me go edit my initial post


----------



## MissMusic (Oct 13, 2014)

2nd Day Hair, used Kinky Kashmere All-In-One Conditioner, Natural Girls Rock Avocado Oil and Xtreme Wetline Gel.


----------



## An_gell (Oct 13, 2014)

Watching from the sidelines.


----------



## beauti (Oct 13, 2014)

*what had happened was...I still didn't wash my hair  still rocking that old wash and go that wasn't very defined. My scalp was dry the other day so I just greased it with vatika oil, stepped in hot shower and the steam reactivated my curls very nicely. I'm still planning on washing my hair though *


----------



## bronzephoenix (Oct 14, 2014)

Wng using Camille rose AJTB and Garnier pure clean gel. I loved the definition and the consistency of this gel. It didn't dry too crunchy either. Really pretty smell. 


Next time I'll apply it differently though... Shingling with it gave my curls a "stringy" look. I prefer chunkier clumping.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 14, 2014)

Yeah. That pure gel is FAB. Wish it was in a bigger size.


----------



## krissyhair (Oct 15, 2014)

I am on day 3 of a wash and go

The first day I washed sulfate free, deep conditioned, finger combed, moisturized and put it in a bun. Wore it in a bun all day for it to dry.

Yesterday in the morning I let my bun loose and used some gel to define

Last night I put my hair in 5 twists, shook it out this morning, and moisturized with a hair cream.

3 days of stress free wash and go hair.


----------



## bronzephoenix (Oct 15, 2014)

shawnyblazes said:


> Yeah. That pure gel is FAB. Wish it was in a bigger size.



Yes. Like in a gallon with a pump lol.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 15, 2014)

bronzephoenix said:


> Yes. Like in a gallon with a pump lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Actually the whole lineis FAB minus the shampoo.  I dont use shampoo so I never got it.  The conditioner,  paste and gel together.  Smh im going to have to revisit.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Oct 15, 2014)

First pic, second day hair from yesterday. Washed my hair last night--second pic, today's hair.


----------



## ckisland (Oct 15, 2014)

bronzephoenix said:


> Yes. Like in a gallon with a pump lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF





shawnyblazes said:


> Actually the whole lineis FAB minus the shampoo.  I dont use shampoo so I never got it.  The conditioner,  paste and gel together.  Smh im going to have to revisit.



I would knock down some folks for a gallon of Pure gel !!! I looooove the Pure line, but I wish there was a leave-in or DC . My inner pj is itching to get out so badly!!! But Imma be strong!!

I woke up today and decided that I'm not using direct heat until my 3rd year. I was thinking of my hair idols (Zhara, 1Ballerina, Naptural85, and Ellepixie), and they all use no to very little heat, have super simple routines, and use very few, all natural products (Ellepixie is the only pj ). I've been on this track before and it works for me. By taking out heat and scissors, I can make WL by my 3rd year


----------



## uofmpanther (Oct 15, 2014)

Yesterday was my induction date, so I washed my hair with black soap and Herbal Essence Long Term Relationship. Then I put in Oyin Hair Dew, and then I ran Uncle Funky's Daughter Curly Magic (old formula) through my ends and used Eco Argan oil on my edges.  Then i put it up in a top knot bun. 

My hair will probably stay like this till i get home and settled.


----------



## Joigirl (Oct 15, 2014)

ckisland said:


> I would knock down some folks for a gallon of Pure gel !!! I looooove the Pure line, but I wish there was a leave-in or DC . My inner pj is itching to get out so badly!!! But Imma be strong!!  I woke up today and decided that I'm not using direct heat until my 3rd year. I was thinking of my hair idols (Zhara, 1Ballerina, Naptural85, and Ellepixie), and they all use no to very little heat, have super simple routines, and use very few, all natural products (Ellepixie is the only pj ). I've been on this track before and it works for me. By taking out heat and scissors, I can make WL by my 3rd year



I've done the same thing. I haven't had a blow out or flat ironed my hair since I've been natural (2.5 years). I am waiting for my three year anniversary.


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 15, 2014)

Brought cantu shea butter define and shine custard and cantu shea butter moisturizing curl activator cream today. I plan to do my wash n go with these tomorrow. Has anyone tried any of the cantu products?


----------



## Cattypus1 (Oct 15, 2014)

stephanie75miller said:


> Brought cantu shea butter define and shine custard and cantu shea butter moisturizing curl activator cream today. I plan to do my wash n go with these tomorrow. Has anyone tried any of the cantu products?


I bought some of the twist and loc gel and have set my twists tonight for a Twistout tomorrow.  I love the way the Cantu products smell and feel (non greasy). We'll see how they work tomorrow...


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 15, 2014)

Cattypus1 said:


> I bought some of the twist and loc gel and have set my twists tonight for a Twistout tomorrow.  I love the way the Cantu products smell and feel (non greasy). We'll see how they work tomorrow...


I like the way they smell. I hope I like them.


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 16, 2014)

I used the cantu products today and I liked them. 
By the way I got them at CVS for buy one get the second one 50% off and I had $2.50 off with from my CVS extra care bucks. 

Here are some pictures:


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 16, 2014)

Also got a kick out of the checkout lady at CVS. She says to me "I love your natural hair". It made me smile. I told her thank you I love it too. I seem to get a lot more compliments on my natural hair than I ever did on my permed hair.


----------



## krissyhair (Oct 17, 2014)

Today is day 5 of the same wash-and-go I began on Monday.

It was surprisingly easy to make it last this long once I put my mind to it. However, I believe that as your hair grows longer, it's easier to make a style last longer.

Perhaps I'm just becoming more familiar with it.


----------



## mssoconfused (Oct 17, 2014)

I was told that you can't get heat damage from a diffuser. Have you all seen that be the case in using a diffuser on your hair?


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 17, 2014)

mssoconfused said:


> I was told that you can't get heat damage from a diffuser. Have you all seen that be the case in using a diffuser on your hair?


I haven't got any damage from it, but I only ever diffused on cool. I really don't diffuse at the moment though I strictly air dry. Once it gets cold I may start diffusing again. I live in the south and it won't be really cold until like December or January.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Oct 17, 2014)

mssoconfused said:


> I was told that you can't get heat damage from a diffuser. Have you all seen that be the case in using a diffuser on your hair?



I haven't. I used my once, maybe twice, a week on cool for a couple minutes.


----------



## Joigirl (Oct 17, 2014)

mssoconfused said:


> I was told that you can't get heat damage from a diffuser. Have you all seen that be the case in using a diffuser on your hair?



I diffuse on cool air most of the time. I've used warm on a few occasions and have not had any problems. I don't use high heat because of potential damage and creation of frizz.


----------



## krissyhair (Oct 17, 2014)

[USER=328087]mssoconfused[/USER];20673361 said:
			
		

> I was told that you can't get heat damage from a diffuser. Have you all seen that be the case in using a diffuser on your hair?



Using the diffuser I notice I lose the precious moisture quicker. But it's good if I need a quick dry.


----------



## beauti (Oct 17, 2014)

*washed my hair yesterday, used a tea spritz as leave in, sealed with Shea Butter  blend I made. Went to bed with a wet head. My hair was sooo soft this morning. Applied my gels on damp hair and....it was a DISASTER!!  white stuff all over the place!! Ugh!! I sat under dryer hoping the heat would melt that mess and it did like 80%... I'm just gonna wear it in updo. Will clarify tomorrow or Sunday night. *


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 17, 2014)

beauti maybe the shea mix and gel didn't mesh well together. I hope you have better results tomorrow.


----------



## beauti (Oct 17, 2014)

stephanie75miller said:


> beauti maybe the shea mix and gel didn't mesh well together. I hope you have better results tomorrow.


*thanks I hope so too! Cause that mess is not cute. I think the shea butter is best for midweek application when I need moisture. *


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 17, 2014)

beauti said:


> thanks I hope so too! Cause that mess is not cute. I think the shea butter is best for midweek application when I need moisture.


one night this week after I washed my hair I put some shea butter on a small section in the back of my hair and styled it like normal in the morning. I did not get any flakes but I thought my hair in that area had strange cloudy look to it. So I don't plan to use straight shea butter on my hair. A lot of the products I use have shea butter in them. I have using cantu shea products for the last two days and really like my results.


----------



## Joigirl (Oct 18, 2014)

I used Donna Marie Curl Creme on Wednesday. This Creme works great on my hair. It is soft and moisturized. My curls are extremely tight even after putting my hair in a pineapple each night. Love this styler even with the shrinkage!


----------



## krissyhair (Oct 18, 2014)

Sharing a little wash and go pic today


----------



## krissyhair (Oct 18, 2014)

Joigirl said:


> I used Donna Marie Curl Creme on Wednesday. This Creme works great on my hair. It is soft and moisturized. My curls are extremely tight even after putting my hair in a pineapple each night. Love this styler even with the shrinkage!



Those are some serious deep wave curls!


----------



## Joigirl (Oct 18, 2014)

krissyhair said:


> Those are some serious deep wave curls!



Love your curls! Yeah, my curls are tight as a drum. I've got to learn to stretch better.


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 18, 2014)

Hair today went to a luncheon.


----------



## krissyhair (Oct 19, 2014)

Joigirl said:


> Love your curls! Yeah, my curls are tight as a drum. I've got to learn to stretch better.



Thanks. As the days pass, mine will have some more volume.


----------



## MissMusic (Oct 19, 2014)

Today's wash and go, I tried a different method. My hair come out softer and much more shrunken.


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 19, 2014)

MissMusic said:


> Today's wash and go, I tried a different method. My hair come out softer and much more shrunken.


  Looks pretty. Do you like it?  What did you do differently?


----------



## MissMusic (Oct 19, 2014)

stephanie75miller said:


> Looks pretty. Do you like it?  What did you do differently?



I like the definition, but I don't like how shrunken it is. I put a significant amount of leave-in in my hair, gave my hair a once over under the shower spray and then quickly applied gel in globs, and I did my hair in 4 large sections instead of 10.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Oct 19, 2014)

I don't really post pictures of my hair because it literally look just as it does in my profile pic. Ever. Single. Wash day. lol.

I had to take a blow dryer, san diffuser, to my wash and go Saturday since it wasn't dry enough and it was mid 50s here this weekend. I've been looking for ways to apply gel to my extremely coily hair without it turning into a frizz ball or destroying the coils. I'm afraid of "raking" lol.


----------



## beauti (Oct 19, 2014)

*clarifield and deep conditioned last night. Also used bigen oriental black. Getting cold out so gonna be wearing wash and go puffs*


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 20, 2014)

I twisted my hair up yesterday in two strand twist with the intention of doing a Twistout this morning. It was an utter failure. I should just stick to what's working for me. Ended up doing a wash n go, and it turned out good. I did like the way my twists looked they were pretty plump. I can't wait for them to get longer and fuller. Here is my wash n go today:


----------



## ckisland (Oct 20, 2014)

Is anyone hear doing MHM? I did the whole regimen yesterday, and I'm still trying to decide if it'll be worth the time and effort or not. I've never had an issue with dryness, ssks, or tangles, so really the only benefits would be better curl definition and less shrinkage. 

Even if I don't continue with this method, I'm keeping the warm, diluted DC idea. That was the best part!!! My hair actually got less defined when I added the clay and rinsed :/ . Back in the day, I had a routine where I would shampoo and condition every 2-3 days, and I had so much curl definition. I found out shampoo gave me better results than cowashing, but I stopped because I got paranoid that it was secretly ruining my hair. Everyone says that shampoo is evil, so I backed off it.


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 20, 2014)

ckisland I'm not doing MHM. I like the results I'm seeing in the MHM thread, but I just cannot get with having to spend that much time on my my hair everyday. There some things I want to try from the regimen(clay wash and ACV). If shampoo works for you should use it. I just know that when I was permed and transitioning shampoos caused tangles and dryness. Since switching to strictly co washing I've not had any issues with tangling or dryness.


----------



## Karmi (Oct 20, 2014)

I tried MHM and it did nothing for me, I guess because I don't have an issue with dryness and my kurls/koils have great definition.  So I had no business doing it anyway. 

I'm low po so I already incorporated cherry Lola treatments in my reggie. The clay mask made my curls so tight i was worried about snapping my hair to get the gel in. 

I think I'll revisit the clay mask when my hair is fully out of the twa stage. 

Anyone else try it? I stayed quiet thinking I was the only one that hated it.


----------



## iVR (Oct 20, 2014)

ckisland said:


> Is anyone hear doing MHM? I did the whole regimen yesterday, and I'm still trying to decide if it'll be worth the time and effort or not. I've never had an issue with dryness, ssks, or tangles, so really the only benefits would be better curl definition and less shrinkage.  Even if I don't continue with this method, I'm keeping the warm, diluted DC idea. That was the best part!!! My hair actually got less defined when I added the clay and rinsed :/ . Back in the day, I had a routine where I would shampoo and condition every 2-3 days, and I had so much curl definition. I found out shampoo gave me better results than cowashing, but I stopped because I got paranoid that it was secretly ruining my hair. Everyone says that shampoo is evil, so I backed off it.



Shampoo is only evil if you don't use conditioner afterwards.


----------



## iVR (Oct 20, 2014)

I have really thick hair so even though my hair is shoulder length I wind up looking like Hey Arnold with a curly fro. My hair had more length when I was using this Etsy vendors products, but I haven't had a chance to restock. So do you guys have any suggestions on lengthening my wash n go?  I've tried pinneappling, blow drying my roots, and banding.  The thickness of my hair has defeated it all. So any suggestions?


----------



## naturallygoldie (Oct 20, 2014)

Cool challenge! How do you prevent single strand knots tho??


----------



## ckisland (Oct 20, 2014)

stephanie75miller said:


> I'm not doing MHM. I like the results I'm seeing in the MHM thread, but I just cannot get with having to spend that much time on my my hair everyday. There some things I want to try from the regimen(clay wash and ACV). If shampoo works for you should use it. I just know that when I was permed and transitioning shampoos caused tangles and dryness. Since switching to strictly co washing I've not had any issues with tangling or dryness.





Karmi said:


> I tried MHM and it did nothing for me, I guess because I don't have an issue with dryness and my kurls/koils have great definition.  So I had no business doing it anyway.
> 
> I'm low po so I already incorporated cherry Lola treatments in my reggie. The clay mask made my curls so tight i was worried about snapping my hair to get the gel in.
> 
> ...



I know it's not fair to judge something on the first try, but I mixed all that crap, went through the steps, and I was not impressed  . I searched a little through the forums, and have decided to go with a super simple routine and product stash. I actually think that I might hit up the Suave again, because Captivating Curls and I had an amazing love affair going on


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 20, 2014)

naturallygoldie said:


> Cool challenge! How do you prevent single strand knots tho??


  I transitioned about 14 months. I bc'd August 2 and I've done wash n goes almost 99% of the time. I have not had any ssk's. I wet my hair everyday and I only co wash. You can check up thread for what I use. I stick mainly products I can find locally. Some of the other ladies may have other tips. How do you wear your hair normally?


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 20, 2014)

@ ckisland sometimes we. Make things so hard on ourselves. When all we need to do is keep it simple.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Oct 20, 2014)

ckisland said:


> Is anyone hear doing MHM? I did the whole regimen yesterday, and I'm still trying to decide if it'll be worth the time and effort or not. I've never had an issue with dryness, ssks, or tangles, so really the only benefits would be better curl definition and less shrinkage.  Even if I don't continue with this method, I'm keeping the warm, diluted DC idea. That was the best part!!! My hair actually got less defined when I added the clay and rinsed :/ . Back in the day, I had a routine where I would shampoo and condition every 2-3 days, and I had so much curl definition. I found out shampoo gave me better results than cowashing, but I stopped because I got paranoid that it was secretly ruining my hair. Everyone says that shampoo is evil, so I backed off it.


I actually did the whole thing yesterday myself. I don't really trust myself when I look at my hair. I can't say that I can tell what it's doing from time to time.  I did the WNG yesterday and today I did a CoWash and DC and am currently in two-strand twists for a Twistout tomorrow.  I can tell my hair is longer because I can use larger parts. It just shrinks so much that you can't tell when it's dry.


----------



## krissyhair (Oct 20, 2014)

I wanted my wash and go from Saturday to last a little longer but I kept smelling barbeque smoke on myself so I had to wash today. I did my finger detangling method and snipped some tangling ends.


----------



## krissyhair (Oct 20, 2014)

[USER=56427]ckisland[/USER];20685163 said:
			
		

> I know it's not fair to judge something on the first try, but I mixed all that crap, went through the steps, and I was not impressed  . I searched a little through the forums, and have decided to go with a super simple routine and product stash. I actually think that I might hit up the Suave again, because Captivating Curls and I had an amazing love affair going on



Yes girl there is no conditioner/detangler/moisturizer like suave coconut condish. And for $2.00 a liter, you can't beat it.


----------



## Joigirl (Oct 20, 2014)

I don't think I want to try MHM. It would be nice to get some hang time, but I worry about using baking soda on my hair and whether the clay will clog my plumbing.


----------



## ckisland (Oct 20, 2014)

stephanie75miller said:


> @ ckisland sometimes we. Make things so hard on ourselves. When all we need to do is keep it simple.



Yeeessssss!!!! I suck at keeping things simple consistently, hence my MHM experiment this weekend . My hair does so much better when I wash, condition, gel and go about my business 



krissyhair said:


> Yes girl there is no conditioner/detangler/moisturizer like suave coconut condish. And for $2.00 a liter, you can't beat it.



Suave Coconut conditioner was like the first condish I bought when I BC'd 7 years ago !! Suave has some good stuff, and now I'm itching bad to try their newer lines. Now I'm going to have my butt at Walmart tomorrow!!! Thanks!!!!


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Oct 20, 2014)

my wash and go from today. yellow eco styler (I think it's called sport or something like that lol I can't be bothered to read the jar) and worlds of curls


----------



## naturallygoldie (Oct 21, 2014)

stephanie75miller

I rollerset and then flatiron most of the time.


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 21, 2014)

naturallygoldie said:


> stephanie75miller  I rollerset and then flatiron most of the time.


  Have you tried to wash n go?  Have you had trouble with ssk's before? You should try it to see if you like it.


----------



## ckisland (Oct 21, 2014)

I went out and got me the big bottles of Suave Sleek shampoo and condish, and the Suave Max gel. I shampoo'd (went a little overboard) and my curls were poppin'!! I applied the condish and let it sit for a few minutes, and when I rinsed my hair felt soooo soft and smooth . I added a pump of condish as my leave-in, and added about a silver dollar amount of the gel. I have never used this Suave gel before, and I'm shocked at how well it defined my hair with such a small amount.

My hair is shinier and more defined than it was after going through the hoops of the MHM  . Once my hair gets longer, Imma stop being so lazy and start adding this gel in smaller sections


----------



## Napp (Oct 21, 2014)

I just tried tresseme flawless curls gel.


I wasted my money.


I didn't even act like gel. There was no hold. I can see this working for loose silky types but not on my afro curly hair.

This will be the last time i buy gel. I just hate it for my hair.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Oct 21, 2014)

Napp said:


> I just tried tresseme flawless curls gel.
> 
> 
> I wasted my money.
> ...



I've been wanting to try that gel for so long, but every time I'd pick it up, I'd put it back down lol. Thanks for the review!


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Oct 21, 2014)

ckisland said:


> I went out and got me the big bottles of Suave Sleek shampoo and condish, and the Suave Max gel. I shampoo'd (went a little overboard) and my curls were poppin'!! I applied the condish and let it sit for a few minutes, and when I rinsed my hair felt soooo soft and smooth . I added a pump of condish as my leave-in, and added about a silver dollar amount of the gel. I have never used this Suave gel before, and I'm shocked at how well it defined my hair with such a small amount.
> 
> My hair is shinier and more defined than it was after going through the hoops of the MHM  . Once my hair gets longer, Imma stop being so lazy and start adding this gel in smaller sections



Glad you had a good hair day! I almost purchased the Suave Max gel before...did it leave your hair crunchy?


----------



## Napp (Oct 21, 2014)

whiteoleander91 said:


> I've been wanting to try that gel for so long, but every time I'd pick it up, I'd put it back down lol. Thanks for the review!



The tresseme curl cream actually isnt bad but the gel sucks.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Oct 21, 2014)

Napp said:


> The tresseme curl cream actually isnt bad but the gel sucks.



your braid in your avi!!!! your hair looks so pretty! I wish I could do that

I've thought about trying the curl cream, but I hate how tangled my hair gets when I use cream vs gel. Maybe I should revisit creams, it's been so long since the last time I tried using a cream styler


----------



## Napp (Oct 21, 2014)

whiteoleander91 said:


> your braid in your avi!!!! your hair looks so pretty! I wish I could do that
> 
> I've thought about trying the curl cream, but I hate how tangled my hair gets when I use cream vs gel. Maybe I should revisit creams, it's been so long since the last time I tried using a cream styler



lol thanks. you could probably do a similar braid on your curly hair since you have more length

the cream is very light so it needs to be paired with something heavier. i paired it with a henna and ceramide conditioner that i bought. so far its drying well. i will post pics when its dry.

i love creamy stylers (that dont have aloe vera). I dont have an issue with tangles as long as i apply in small sections and dont just slap them on.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Oct 21, 2014)

Napp said:


> lol thanks. you could probably do a similar braid on your curly hair since you have more length
> 
> the cream is very light so it needs to be paired with something heavier. i paired it with a henna and ceramide conditioner that i bought. so far its drying well. i will post pics when its dry.
> 
> i love creamy stylers (that dont have aloe vera). I dont have an issue with tangles as long as i apply in small sections and dont just slap them on.



My hair has some serious muscles lol. A single braid would probably end up sticking out from my head like a tree branch 

Thank you for the tips!! I'll keep that in mind the next time I try using curl cream.


----------



## ckisland (Oct 21, 2014)

whiteoleander91, my hair's still drying, but I did some spot tests on my dry hair, and I think that the Suave gel could leave your hair with a crispy cast if you don't use a leave-in. Personally, I don't mind the cast because it seals moisture into and out of my hair. My issue with gels is stickiness, and this gel isn't sticky at all 
And you can definitely do a braid!! I could do one at your length, and my hair definitely went more out than down . If you do it on wet hair and use a ponytail holder, you'd be good to go . I remember trying to do a single braid (I could do 2 okay) with no ponytail holder, and it was like trying to wrangle the Incredible Hulk 

Napp, I love your braid too!!! It's so shiny .


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Oct 21, 2014)

ckisland said:


> whiteoleander91, my hair's still drying, but I did some spot tests on my dry hair, and I think that the Suave gel could leave your hair with a crispy cast if you don't use a leave-in. Personally, I don't mind the cast because it seals moisture into and out of my hair. My issue with gels is stickiness, and this gel isn't sticky at all
> And you can definitely do a braid!! I could do one at your length, and my hair definitely went more out than down . If you do it on wet hair and use a ponytail holder, you'd be good to go . I remember trying to do a single braid (I could do 2 okay) with no ponytail holder, and it was like trying to wrangle the Incredible Hulk



ckisland

 I will try doing it in the shower and see if it works out. It would be so nice to be able to put my hair in one braid and not think about it for a week! The longer my hair gets the less I want to deal with it!! Thanks for the info on the Suave gel! I'm such a PJ


----------



## ckisland (Oct 22, 2014)

I read through the thread where the OP had friends who were WL from shampooing and conditioning their hair daily, and that's going to be my reggie for the next 30 days. Suave Sleek is going to be my shampoo and condish, and the gel is going to be my sealant.

Y'all, I'm trying to get to SL and out of the TWA stage as fast as I can !! 

whiteoleander91, the gel didn't dry crunchy at all. I actually woke with really soft, moisturized hair .


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Oct 22, 2014)

Looks like I'm going to have to bow out yall.  I just cant deal with the length any more some I'm getting braids put in


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 22, 2014)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> Looks like I'm going to have to bow out yall.  I just cant deal with the length any more some I'm getting braids put in


  good luck with your braids. I hope to see you come back when you decide that braids aren't for you. Just kidding lol. Make sure you post pictures of your braids somewhere on board when you get them. I love looking at pictures of all hair. Don't be a stranger.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 23, 2014)

Joigirl said:


> I used Donna Marie Curl Creme on Wednesday. This Creme works great on my hair. It is soft and moisturized. My curls are extremely tight even after putting my hair in a pineapple each night. Love this styler even with the shrinkage!



drool:...................


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Oct 23, 2014)

stephanie75miller said:


> good luck with your braids. I hope to see you come back when you decide that braids aren't for you. Just kidding lol. Make sure you post pictures of your braids somewhere on board when you get them. I love looking at pictures of all hair. Don't be a stranger.



I'll still be lurking lol. Besides I can post wng of my hair between braids. Figure I'll get them done every 2 months. Let my hair breath for a week while I do protein treatments and DC.  Then back up. 

Not sure how long I'll stick with them. Havent had braids since I was a preteen  but I have to do something.  My hair is killing me softly

Sent from my SPH-L300 using LHCF please ignore typos


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 24, 2014)

Still using the cantu naturals line. I've add the cantu naturals cowash to my routine as well. I love the smell of this line. It doesn't dry sticky I was using design essentials and that left me with sticky hair.   This the third time I've tried to send this post the app kept freezing when I was trying to attach pictures of today's wash n go.  I will post pictures latter.


----------



## Karmi (Oct 24, 2014)

My hair in a wash n go puff. I co-washed once this week (tuesday) and used Eco styler clear. I was so lazy this week. 

I try not to do puffs often anymore they pull on my edges. I love the look but i can see things going downhill quickly. I don't use brushes to get me hair laid, just water, a little gel and a silk scarf. Also, I soak my stocking in oil ( tip from a LHCF member). But still my edges can't handle this style often.


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 24, 2014)

Karmi said:


> My hair in a wash n go puff. I co-washed once this week (tuesday) and used Eco styler clear. I was so lazy this week.  I try not to do puffs often anymore they pull on my edges. I love the look but i can see things going downhill quickly. I don't use brushes to get me hair laid, just water, a little gel and a silk scarf. Also, I soak my stocking in oil ( tip from a LHCF member). But still my edges can't handle this style often.


  Very pretty


----------



## krissyhair (Oct 24, 2014)

I got a 1-2 inch trim today. It'll take a while to grow it back, but I needed it.

Cowashing and bunning will help.


----------



## beauti (Oct 24, 2014)

*did a prepoo this morning that left my hair sooo soft. Followed that with a dc using one n'only mask and oil rinse using coconut oil.  Then decided to do a conditioner only wash and go using suave Shea Butter and almond. Let's see how this dries...*


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Oct 24, 2014)

No updates really. Other than Garnier Fructis Pure Clean Gel has been a favorite of mine in the last couple days. Think I'll use my J.Monique Mud Wash again this weekend.


----------



## Joigirl (Oct 24, 2014)

I've had to wear a bun all week. I am presenting compliance training to my firm and wanted to have a very professional appearance. San Francisco this week and New York next week. I am so ready to go home, wash, and detangle my hair. I can't even imagine how difficult detangling will be... I miss my curls.


----------



## ckisland (Oct 24, 2014)

stephanie75miller, what are you using from the Cantu natural line? I really liked the curling custard, but I haven't tried anything else.

I didn't missed a day of washing my hair, but it looks pretty okay and it's still really soft


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 25, 2014)

ckisland I have the moisturizing curl activator cream, define & shine custard, and complete conditioning cowash.


----------



## beauti (Oct 25, 2014)

*stephanie75miller did you do a review for each of the cantu products? I use the curl cream and its very moisturizing. Yesterday I bought the define and shine custard. They didn't have the curl activating cream. I want to try that, their deep conditioning mask, and moisturizing rinse out conditioner *


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 25, 2014)

beauti I used the products everyday this week and I think they were a success. I Cowashed every morning then I layered the define & shine custard with the curl activator.  I did notice today I have white flakes but I think I was a little heavy handed when I applied the products yesterday. I did not notice flakes yesterday or any other day for that matter I think it's noticeable today because I have done my hair yet. This maybe a problem for people that don't cowash everyday. I plan to get the coconut curl cream today and try it out tomorrow. I have to say I'm pretty happy with this line so far.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Oct 25, 2014)

I have been struggling to find my go to cleanser...I had almost resigned myself to Wen because I love that stuff and my hair does too...hate the price!  TJM has this wall of products and I thought I'd give one a try after reading the ingredients.  Prosys organic conditioner is now my fav conditioner for cleansing.  That stuff is da bom!  My hair feels soft and my scalp feels clean with no additional product and at 10 bucks for 33oz, it's a steal. I'm going back and get all they have.


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 25, 2014)

Cattypus1 where did you purchase? I have never seen this.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Oct 25, 2014)

stephanie75miller said:


> Cattypus1 where did you purchase? I have never seen this.


  TJMaxx.  I had never heard of it either but like I said I have been looking for my Wen replacement.  I'm a PJ so I've tried anything and everything...even Cantu.  I love the way Cantu smells but my hair didn't feel or look like I would have liked. I didn't even have to buy the Cantu because my DH loves that stuff and he did, I was glad I didn't.  They had a shampoo too but I didn't really want a shampoo.


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 25, 2014)

I wouldn't get shampoo either. I just use cowash of conditioners


----------



## beauti (Oct 25, 2014)

*Cattypus1 that conditioner is definitely moisturizing..you used it as a cleansing conditioner? I didn't know it was cleansing *


----------



## Cattypus1 (Oct 25, 2014)

beauti said:


> Cattypus1 that conditioner is definitely moisturizing..you used it as a cleansing conditioner? I didn't know it was cleansing


I didn't either, I just took a chance and used it that way.  I felt great on my scalp and hair and my 4-something hair felt like the proverbial butta that I've heard talk of after I rinsed. It was sooooo incredibly soft.  I brought it home and looked it up. Apparently it's been around for a while.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Oct 25, 2014)

stephanie75miller beauti ...there is always a downside  Prosys conditioner contains Parabens and Cones.  I'm gonna have to rethink this...at least it didn't cost me a fortune.


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 25, 2014)

Oh no Cattypus1 I try to avoid those.


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 25, 2014)

Double post


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 25, 2014)

Double post


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 25, 2014)

Double post


----------



## MissMusic (Oct 25, 2014)

Made Flaxseed Gel with marshmallow root and Irish Moss today, I will use it tomorrow for my wash n go.


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 25, 2014)

I picked up the cantu coconut curl cream today. I plan to use it tomorrow


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 25, 2014)

Here is my hair today used the cantu define & shine and the cantu curl activator.


----------



## beauti (Oct 25, 2014)

Cattypus1 said:


> stephanie75miller beauti ...there is always a downside  Prosys conditioner contains Parabens and Cones.  I'm gonna have to rethink this...at least it didn't cost me a fortune.



*aw shucks! *


----------



## beauti (Oct 25, 2014)

*MissMusic does your flaxseed gel...stink?  I made it once and that flaxseed smell stayed in my hair! People rave about it so much and I always wonder how do they cope with the smell*


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Oct 25, 2014)

a wash and go from sometime this week. who knows which day, my week felt more like 3 lol


----------



## krissyhair (Oct 26, 2014)

May I iterate how much this trim helped my wash and gos?


----------



## uofmpanther (Oct 26, 2014)

My sister helped me put mini twists in my hairas a postpartum gift, so I'll be lurking only for a few weeks


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Oct 26, 2014)

Ugh!!!  I need help! Finally got my hair braided but the braider did ONE thing that totally ticked me off and now I'm trying to see if there is a way to fix it.

First off, I really like the braids. She did them the size I wanted, she was gentle with my edges, and she did the job for a great price... So what's the problem right?

SHE BURNT MY ENDS!!!  I specifically said at the beginning that I did not want my ends burnt.  Not sure what happened, must have been because I was there FOREVER and she spaced it but my ends are burnt and now I feel like I'm 12 years old again lol

Does anyone know of any tips to fix this?  I was thinking to just cut the burnt tips off and dip in boiling water to set like what should have happened from the get go but then I thought it probably wont solve my problem because now the ends of the braids will be blunt and not look quite right.

If anyone has any advise please share. (and you know I'm posting this in every thread I can think of lol)


----------



## Napp (Oct 26, 2014)

Latest wash n go in my siggy. i was experimenting with products and got this cool hair shot


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 26, 2014)

Mz.MoMo5235 sorry this happened to you. I hated burned ends on my braids when I get them. I am always very adamant that they cannot burn them. The last time I got my hair braided throughout the braid session I kept telling her I didn't want my ends burned. Wouldn't you know it that when she was done braiding she picked up the lighter I jumped up and said very loudly and clearly I don't want it burned. She ended up just boiling water and dipping them. I'm not sure you can do anything once you've gotten them burned though. You may want to go back to braider  to see if she has a solution.


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 26, 2014)

I used the coconut curling cream for my wash n go. I didn't take pictures before I went to gym so this is my hair after the gym.


----------



## ckisland (Oct 26, 2014)

whiteoleander91, I love the length of your wash n'go !!! I hope my shrinkage plays nice this time, and I can get a full SL wash n'go without struggling


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Oct 26, 2014)

stephanie75miller said:


> Mz.MoMo5235 sorry this happened to you. I hated burned ends on my braids when I get them. I am always very adamant that they cannot burn them. The last time I got my hair braided throughout the braid session I kept telling her I didn't want my ends burned. Wouldn't you know it that when she was done braiding she picked up the lighter I jumped up and said very loudly and clearly I don't want it burned. She ended up just boiling water and dipping them. I'm not sure you can do anything once you've gotten them burned though. You may want to go back to braider  to see if she has a solution.



Lol yes ma'am,  turns out that was my answer all along. I had to remind her I'm a little hood despite my job lol but I just got home and my hair is fixed. 

The more I looked for answers the angrier I got... then I called her. She was trying to put it on me at first and I snapped like a twig.

Sent from my SPH-L300 using LHCF please ignore typos


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 26, 2014)

^^^^^^Glad you made her fix it.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Oct 26, 2014)

ckisland said:


> whiteoleander91, I love the length of your wash n'go !!! I hope my shrinkage plays nice this time, and I can get a full SL wash n'go without struggling



thank you! with the way your hair is growing, you'll be there before you know it :3


----------



## beauti (Oct 27, 2014)

*I used Garnier fructis pure clean gel  made my hair feel really nice and sleek...still wet.I washed this morning. My curls are popping! Buuut... I don't think I can wear a wash and go with my hair loose right now. My hair is really growing so the shape has changed.  Will just wear it up until everything evens up*


----------



## bronzephoenix (Oct 27, 2014)

Nice to see you ladies still going strong! My wng has gotten a bit easier with the introduction of aloe Vera gel. Although I love my fsg to death, it dries soooo slowly. I've been getting good enough results with avg to continue using it throughout the remainder of the cold season.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## bronzephoenix (Oct 28, 2014)

Am I the only one that gets ridiculously hideous hair whenever I diffuse?! 

I've tried it a few times when in a hurry & hated it. My hair dries sort of brittle feeling with double the shrinkage and 1/2 the definition... I'm thinking that since the airflow is going against the direction of the cuticles of the hair shaft it roughs it up a bit...? *shrug* I want a hooded dryer but now I'm a bit unsure... I would hope the results mimic air dying. Air drying is my boo. 

Recent (airdried) 2nd day wng. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ckisland (Oct 28, 2014)

bronzephoenix said:


> Am I the only one that gets ridiculously hideous hair whenever I diffuse?!
> 
> I've tried it a few times when in a hurry & hated it. My hair dries sort of brittle feeling with double the shrinkage and 1/2 the definition... I'm thinking that since the airflow is going against the direction of the cuticles of the hair shaft it roughs it up a bit...? *shrug* I want a hooded dryer but now I'm a bit unsure... I would hope the results mimic air dying. Air drying is my boo.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



You are not alone!!! I tried twice like you, and my hair ended up being a lumpy, jacked up mess . I did see a video by African Export (I think) where she diffused by stretching her hair down while pressing the diffuser against the hair. That whole bunching your hair up against your head that I see chicks with loose curls do is not for type 4 hair !! 

I loved using my bonnet dryer to quick dry my wash n'gos. I always ended up with a little extra hangtime that way


----------



## Joigirl (Oct 29, 2014)

ckisland said:


> You are not alone!!! I tried twice like you, and my hair ended up being a lumpy, jacked up mess . I did see a video by African Export (I think) where she diffused by stretching her hair down while pressing the diffuser against the hair. That whole bunching your hair up against your head that I see chicks with loose curls do is not for type 4 hair !!  I loved using my bonnet dryer to quick dry my wash n'gos. I always ended up with a little extra hangtime that way



I have to diffuse with my hair hanging down and I dare not touch it or I end up with frizz. I only diffuse with cool air. It gives my hair more body, but it does get drier a little earlier than if I air dry.


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 29, 2014)

I prefer to air dry. When I do diffuse I don't scrunch. I bend over and diffuse upside down.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 29, 2014)

bronzephoenix said:


> Am I the only one that gets ridiculously hideous hair whenever I diffuse?!
> 
> I've tried it a few times when in a hurry & hated it. My hair dries sort of brittle feeling with double the shrinkage and 1/2 the definition... I'm thinking that since the airflow is going against the direction of the cuticles of the hair shaft it roughs it up a bit...? *shrug* I want a hooded dryer but now I'm a bit unsure... I would hope the results mimic air dying. Air drying is my boo.
> 
> ...



That is so, so cute. I love it.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Oct 29, 2014)

I only diffuse for a couple minutes then air dry


----------



## Joigirl (Oct 29, 2014)

I used Curl Junkie Coffee Coco Creme and Curls in a Bottle for this WNG. Front looks okay, but the back won't last more than a couple of days. I'm trying to get through more of the products in my stash. This was a new combo. I didn't care for them much individually.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Oct 30, 2014)

wash and go from earlier this week. I think this was second day hair.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Oct 30, 2014)

Here is my sad little tree branch lol. A single braid on a shrunken wash and go. I will have to try this on freshly detangled hair and see if I can get some more length


----------



## Joigirl (Oct 31, 2014)

I washed and restyled my hair last night and noticed a lit of single strand knots. I decided to trim about a half an inch to combat the knots. I may have to change up my regimen and incorporate more oil rinsing to try to reduce the knots. Anyone else dealing with this issue?


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 31, 2014)

Sorry to hear that. I haven't experienced any ssk's.


----------



## Karmi (Oct 31, 2014)

Joigirl said:


> I washed and restyled my hair last night and noticed a lit of single strand knots. I decided to trim about a half an inch to combat the knots. I may have to change up my regimen and incorporate more oil rinsing to try to reduce the knots. Anyone else dealing with this issue?





I have tons! But I'm pretty sure I got them from trying to find a good shampoo. Nothing (nothing!) seems to work for as far shampooing. I'm trimming this weekend.


----------



## krissyhair (Oct 31, 2014)

Joigirl said:


> I washed and restyled my hair last night and noticed a lit of single strand knots. I decided to trim about a half an inch to combat the knots. I may have to change up my regimen and incorporate more oil rinsing to try to reduce the knots. Anyone else dealing with this issue?



I'm not getting as many single strand knots as I am getting double strand knots. Either two strands stuck together by a tiny knot, or a shed hair that attached to a non shed hair and won't let go. I would like to cut them when it happens but I often don't have scissors and rip it instead.


----------



## Joigirl (Oct 31, 2014)

Karmi said:


> I have tons! But I'm pretty sure I got them from trying to find a good shampoo. Nothing (nothing!) seems to work for as far shampooing. I'm trimming this weekend.



I read that washing in sections helps too. I will try this too now that my hair is getting longer.


----------



## knt1229 (Oct 31, 2014)

I am a 4a/b and do wash n' gos everyday. I re-wet and reapply product. BUT, I don't shingle it in. I just rake it through. I use whatever I have on hand. Currently, I am using the Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie and the Silk Elements Curl Pudding. Some days I just use a conditioner like Alberto V05 Passion Fruit Smoothie. It's cheap but it works on my hair and defines my curls. I don't usually use gel but I have in the past and I don't like the crunchy hair I get. My hair gets crunchy with gel even when I apply oil over it or under it. 

The one problem I have with wash n go's is how dry my hair feels once it finishes air drying. It doesn't look dry but it feels that way. Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie makes my hair feel soft and touchable and I loved the way it looked but a close friend said she thought it looked dry. Also, I would love a bit of body to my wash n go hair after it dries. Don't know if that's possible considering my texture. 

All in all I really like the ease of wash n go's. I don't layer on products and it only takes me a 10-15 minutes to do my hair. The ease and convenience for a great hair do is awesome. At night, I section my hair and twist it. Then, cover it with a silk scarf and satin bonnet. I usually detangle with a wide tooth comb once a week, but, finger tangle most days.

The longest layers in my hair are BSL/MBL (don't measure my hair so I don't really know but my hair is definitely on my back completely dried and shrunken my hair is shoulder length). I have been completely natural since summer 2010 after an 18 month transition.


----------



## uofmpanther (Oct 31, 2014)

krissyhair said:


> I'm not getting as many single strand knots as I am getting double strand knots. Either two strands stuck together by a tiny knot, or a shed hair that attached to a non shed hair and won't let go. I would like to cut them when it happens but I often don't have scissors and rip it instead.



This is me too. My strands like to hug each other and create knots.  I also rip, which I know is bad.


----------



## Coilystep (Nov 2, 2014)

Today's hair Cowashed with Aussie moist conditioner, and curls unleashed no boundaries leave in and curls unleashed set it off curl busting jelly.


----------



## Coilystep (Nov 2, 2014)

So how is everyone doing with there wash n goes since it's starting to get cold?  It started to get cold here Friday night. I didn't really leave the house this weekend at all. So tomorrow will be my first time really going out in the cold with wet hair. I may diffuse tomorrow.


----------



## SweetlyCurly (Nov 2, 2014)

I don't know why I haven't signed up for this challenge yet since I wear wash n gos exclusively. It's getting interesting with the weather here in New York. I've started experimenting with curling cream as opposed to gels to see if they would dry faster...so far so good.


----------



## Coilystep (Nov 2, 2014)

I picked up the green Eco styler for no particular reason. I also got something called african pride shea butter miracle curl styling custard. They both were fairly cheap so if they don't work I won't feel bad.


----------



## Joigirl (Nov 2, 2014)

stephanie75miller said:


> So how is everyone doing with there wash n goes since it's starting to get cold?  It started to get cold here Friday night. I didn't really leave the house this weekend at all. So tomorrow will be my first time really going out in the cold with wet hair. I may diffuse tomorrow.



Still going strong. I did WNGs for the last two winters. My hair needed to be restyled more often because of the dry air, but this time of the year isn't too bad.


----------



## Coilystep (Nov 2, 2014)

^^^^^^^^^This will be my first winter being natural and wash n go is really the only style I'm comfortable with.


----------



## krissyhair (Nov 3, 2014)

[USER=402853]stephanie75miller[/USER];20731665 said:
			
		

> So how is everyone doing with there wash n goes since it's starting to get cold?  It started to get cold here Friday night. I didn't really leave the house this weekend at all. So tomorrow will be my first time really going out in the cold with wet hair. I may diffuse tomorrow.



Here is my advice for doing this in cold weather from earlier in the thread. 



krissyhair said:


> Hey, maybe I'll participate...not sure yet. But here is my winter, sub-zero wash-and-go tip: wrap wet hair in a t-shirt until you're ready to style; use your products; put away in a bun, ponytail or clip; wrap in your satin scarf and put on your winter hat. At your destination, take off the hat and scarf, and your hair will be safe from the cold.


----------



## krissyhair (Nov 3, 2014)

I'm not doing wash and goes this week. I'm wearing a curl former set, either down or in a bun on the days it's supposed to rain.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Nov 3, 2014)

stephanie75miller said:


> So how is everyone doing with there wash n goes since it's starting to get cold?  It started to get cold here Friday night. I didn't really leave the house this weekend at all. So tomorrow will be my first time really going out in the cold with wet hair. I may diffuse tomorrow.



I wash my hair in the evening and then use damp hands with product or a spritz to refresh my hair in the am.  I can't go out with wet hair in the cold (I'm in AZ mind you) or I'll get sick so fast!

Sent from my SPH-L300 using LHCF please ignore typos


----------



## bronzephoenix (Nov 3, 2014)

Thinking about attempting a flexirod set today...

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Coilystep (Nov 3, 2014)

I used the african pride custard today. I like it so far. I have great definition however it is drying white. I used shea moisture raw shea conditioner as my leave in. I think that is what's causing the whiteness. I'm going to use the african pride custard again tomorrow minus the conditioner. I think I will use one of the oils I have. Either olive oil or coconut oil.


----------



## Karmi (Nov 3, 2014)

Im doing really good with my winter wng. I do my hair at night and let it air dry a little. i sleep in a plastics cap every other night. My morning shower help my curls wake up or I'll spritz with a little water and shake. By the time I get out the door my hair is almost dry.

Attempted to do a flat twist out Saturday - FAIL


----------



## Coilystep (Nov 3, 2014)

Karmi said:


> Im doing really good with my winter wng. I do my hair at night and let it air dry a little. i sleep in a plastics cap every other night. My morning shower help my curls wake up or I'll spritz with a little water and shake. By the time I get out the door my hair is almost dry.  Attempted to do a flat twist out Saturday - FAIL


  I have not been successful with twist or braids. I'm thinking once it grows out I'll get better results.


----------



## MissMusic (Nov 3, 2014)

Did this wash n go last night with the last of my Xtreme Wetline Gel and Pure Clean Gel. Next I plan to use my KCCC. I air dry for an hour and then sit under my hooded dryer for an hour. I plan to only do this challenge for Fall, once winter hits it's a no go (I live in Florida, so it's not Cold until Winter).


----------



## Karmi (Nov 3, 2014)

stephanie75miller said:


> I have not been successful with twist or braids. I'm thinking once it grows out I'll get better results.




I think so too. I think my hair being so very very coily and short prevents it form taking the shape of the twists. It just looks like a head full of frizz.


----------



## beauti (Nov 3, 2014)

*I washed my hair this morning. Left a little conditioner in, moisturized with Shea Butter blend, and used fruit of the earth aloe vera gel as styler*


----------



## myfaithrising (Nov 3, 2014)

stephanie75miller said:


> I used the african pride custard today. I like it so far. I have great definition however it is drying white. I used shea moisture raw shea conditioner as my leave in. I think that is what's causing the whiteness. I'm going to use the african pride custard again tomorrow minus the conditioner. I think I will use one of the oils I have. Either olive oil or coconut oil.



I like your hair! It always seems to come out nice!


----------



## Coilystep (Nov 3, 2014)

Thank you so much myfaithrising. Considering I have no idea what I'm doing t of the time. My  natural hair seems to react the same to all of the  products.  I've tried. I was a little self conscious today it dried white. But I was happy with the overall look just not the whiteness.


----------



## Coilystep (Nov 3, 2014)

Ok never ever never ever never ever use african pride custard and shea moisture raw shea conditioner. It was a total failure by the end of the day I had white snow everywhere. I'm embarrassed.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Nov 3, 2014)

I started this challenge with every intention of doing WNGs as my primary style, I just can't do it,  too dang much shrinkage.  I BC-ed in the spring so that I wouldn't have to worry about cold weather and wet hair.  My hair is now long enough to do two-strand twists and not look crazy with a Twistout.  Tried bantu knots...not ready for that just yet...a frizzy mess.  I'm going to continue to lurk because I always learn something.


----------



## Coilystep (Nov 4, 2014)

Cattypus1 sorry to hear your not going to continue. I hope you will pop in occasionally with some wash n goes. Good luck on your other hairstyles for the fall/winter.


----------



## SweetlyCurly (Nov 4, 2014)

This is my wash n go today with Jane carter curling creme


----------



## Cattypus1 (Nov 4, 2014)

stephanie75miller said:


> Cattypus1 sorry to hear your not going to continue. I hope you will pop in occasionally with some wash n goes. Good luck on your other hairstyles for the fall/winter.


Thanks, I have been following (light-weight stalking) your posts and it looks like you've got it down pat.  My hair is shorter than yours and it shrinks like crazy...I end up with a teeny, tiny, teeny weenie Afro.  The good news is I can finally do a Twistout that doesn't look all crazy.


----------



## Coilystep (Nov 4, 2014)

SweetlyCurly said:


> This is my wash n go today with Jane carter curling creme


  I want to try Jane carter. When I first chopped the hair dresser put it in my hair but I didn't like it. I think I will buy some and try it myself.


----------



## Coilystep (Nov 4, 2014)

Cattypus1 said:


> Thanks, I have been following (light-weight stalking) your posts and it looks like you've got it down pat.  My hair is shorter than yours and it shrinks like crazy...I end up with a teeny, tiny, teeny weenie Afro.  The good news is I can finally do a Twistout that doesn't look all crazy.


  Awwww you just made me feel special. I really want my natural hair to work.because I definitely don't want to relax ever again. I feel I'm learn something everyday about myself and my hair. I have exact opposite problem with twistouts I have not been success with one yet. I hope once my hair grows they will start to look better.


----------



## ckisland (Nov 4, 2014)

I've been experiencing a little bit of breakage lately. I think that not leaving in enough conditioner in under the gel is the problem. I might dust off my Ecostyler to see if that'll do the trick. If that doesn't correct the issue, I'll have to rely mainly on conditioner (until I have money to try out a creme styler) as my styler with a little gel on top. I love how my hair looks so I hope I don't have to give my gel up


----------



## Coilystep (Nov 4, 2014)

ckisland said:


> I've been experiencing a little bit of breakage lately. I think that not leaving in enough conditioner in under the gel is the problem. I might dust off my Ecostyler to see if that'll do the trick. If that doesn't correct the issue, I'll have to rely mainly on conditioner (until I have money to try out a creme styler) as my styler with a little gel on top. I love how my hair looks so I hope I don't have to give my gel up


  sorry to hear that. I just brought some ecostyler I haven't tried it yet. You may want to try the cantu define and shine custard. It's not really a gel it's has almost a gel like consistency but it's more like snot for lack of a better description. I've purchased it from walmart and cvs. It's usually cheaper at walmart usually around $5.76 for a 12 oz jar. I pair it with cantu curl activator. Once it dries my hair very soft to the touch. I do not experience a crunch like with gel.


----------



## Coilystep (Nov 5, 2014)

Really feeling my hair today lol.


----------



## Coilystep (Nov 6, 2014)

We need some more posts (pictures). I'd love to see some more wash n goes. 



Here's mine today.


----------



## Joigirl (Nov 6, 2014)

This is second day hair with Eco Styler Argan. It was still damp this morning. Everything but my crown looks okay. I don't think the crown likes Eco styler very much.


----------



## bronzephoenix (Nov 6, 2014)

Second day wng using Aussie Instant freeze  I like it well enough, but it almost tightens my curls... Seems to cause a bit more shrinkage than my botanical gels. Anyway, I used the last of it so I'll be working with my tube of Garnier PC. I love my fsg but it's great to know I can find these while traveling or in a pinch!  Sent from my 

iPhone using LHCF


----------



## beauti (Nov 6, 2014)

*washed my hair last night. Did a wng  this morning only because staying home next couple days. Will wear it in updo when I go back to work. Moisturized last night so today just spritzed with water, applied safflower oil, and eco olive oil. Will keep this until next Thursday*


----------



## Coilystep (Nov 7, 2014)

So I've always worn a part on my right side even when I was relaxed. A lot of my family is now saying I should try it without the part. So I've been experimenting most mornings with not doing a part, usually I've ended up putting the part in because I didn't like the way it looked. I tried it this morning and kinda liked how it looked today. With the way it was cut I have more hair on the left side and I feel it looks a little lopsided. I sent pictures to DH this morning he says he likes it (he is trying to get use to the curly hair he really wasn't feeling curly hair at first). I also sent my mom the pictures she hasn't responded yet.


----------



## MzRhonda (Nov 7, 2014)

SweetlyCurly said:


> This is my wash n go today with Jane carter curling creme
> 
> 
> View attachment 282411


 
Beautiful!

I am too afraid to try a wash n go on days I have to go to work so I may read through this thread and try something tomorrow.


----------



## Coilystep (Nov 7, 2014)

MzRhonda said:


> Beautiful!  I am too afraid to try a wash n go on days I have to go to work so I may read through this thread and try something tomorrow.


  I love wash n goes. It's my primary style (actually the only one I do well) lol. You should try it and post pictures for us.  How do you normally wear your hair to work.


----------



## MzRhonda (Nov 7, 2014)

stephanie75miller said:


> I love wash n goes. It's my primary style (actually the only one I do well) lol. You should try it and post pictures for us. How do you normally wear your hair to work.


 
straight with curls......I have a short cut that is partially shaved in the back.


----------



## ckisland (Nov 7, 2014)

stephanie75miller said:


> sorry to hear that. I just brought some ecostyler I haven't tried it yet. You may want to try the cantu define and shine custard. It's not really a gel it's has almost a gel like consistency but it's more like snot for lack of a better description. I've purchased it from walmart and cvs. It's usually cheaper at walmart usually around $5.76 for a 12 oz jar. I pair it with cantu curl activator. Once it dries my hair very soft to the touch. I do not experience a crunch like with gel.



I actually went through a jar of the Cantu Custard, and I remember liking it . I did try the activator first, like awhile ago, and my hair HATED it 

I've been using Aussie Moist as my leave-in, sealed with a little grease , and my hair has been soooooo soft with pretty good definition . My hair is still really short, so I don't need gel yet to prevent ssks. I've really been feeling my hair. I should take pics


----------



## Coilystep (Nov 7, 2014)

ckisland said:


> I actually went through a jar of the Cantu Custard, and I remember liking it . I did try the activator first, like awhile ago, and my hair HATED it   I've been using Aussie Moist as my leave-in, sealed with a little grease , and my hair has been soooooo soft with pretty good definition . My hair is still really short, so I don't need gel yet to prevent ssks. I've really been feeling my hair. I should take pics


  you should definitely take some pics and upload them.


----------



## Guinan (Nov 7, 2014)

bronzephoenix said:


> Second day wng using Aussie Instant freeze  I like it well enough, but it almost tightens my curls... Seems to cause a bit more shrinkage than my botanical gels. Anyway, I used the last of it so I'll be working with my tube of Garnier PC. I love my fsg but it's great to know I can find these while traveling or in a pinch! Sent from my
> View attachment 282559
> iPhone using LHCF


 
I absolutely LOVE the fullness of your hair


----------



## SweetlyCurly (Nov 7, 2014)

MzRhonda said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> I am too afraid to try a wash n go on days I have to go to work so I may read through this thread and try something tomorrow.



I hear ya. The only perk about being unemployed during the time I chopped was having the time to experiment with styles that worked. By the time I started working I had my routine down pat. Now thankfully, I can wash in the morning before work. My routing will take a good 30-40 minutes from beginning to end and I know that I can just get up and go and my hair will look good. Again, this wasn't overnight....It's been a little over a year since I chopped.


----------



## ckisland (Nov 7, 2014)

I just went back through some of MahoganyCurls's old videos!! Sweet baby Jesus, her hair has come so far . I'm going to be following her regimen to the glorious WL hair


----------



## Cattypus1 (Nov 7, 2014)

Even though I've dropped out of the official challenge, I did a WNG today out of necessity.  While I'm not winning any beauty contests, I literally did wash and go.  I shampooed, once with Ouidad Oil Cleanser and applied my KT leave-in and done.  My hair is not as defined but I can still see my curls and it is soft, soft, soft.  Still shrinks like crazy but I'm in love with my naturally curly hair!


----------



## krissyhair (Nov 7, 2014)

I'm gonna wash out my curl former set tomorrow with a cowash. I'm thinking biolage ultra hydrasource because it lathers up and I only need a little of it to work up my whole hair.


----------



## Coilystep (Nov 9, 2014)

Used Jane carter curling creme.


----------



## SweetlyCurly (Nov 9, 2014)

stephanie75miller said:


> Used Jane carter curling creme.



Ha! You finally went for it! How are you liking it?


----------



## Coilystep (Nov 9, 2014)

SweetlyCurly said:


> Ha! You finally went for it! How are you liking it?


 I like it. I went to salon yesterday had her use their Jane carter and hated it had her wash it out and use something else. When I got home I had received my package of Jane carter I had ordered. I was debating on just sending it back or selling it.  I decided to try it out myself and I love it. I think I'm at the point where I do my hair better than the hair dresser.  I think from here on out I will only go to hair dresser for color services and to get straight heat styles.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Nov 9, 2014)

Getting great results using Trader Joes nourish spa conditioner on wet hair. paddle bush to distribute, and smooth in brown ampro styling gel with hands section by section. Diffuse slightly. This lasted about a week and my hair didn't feel dry at all. I don't think my wash n go hair likes oil based moisturizers or curling creams. Hair always feel dry after I use them.


----------



## krissyhair (Nov 10, 2014)

I did a fake wash and go this morning. I sprayed my hair with cold water until it was damp enough to detangle. Then I finger combed some leave-in condish through, parted it and pinned it to the side.


----------



## MissMusic (Nov 10, 2014)

Wash n go with KCCC and Shea Moisture Curl &Style milk from the hibiscus line. This is 2nd Day hair and I lurves it, I now understand the KCCC hype.


----------



## Coilystep (Nov 10, 2014)

I used Jane carter again and I really like it.   I would definitely purchase again.


----------



## ckisland (Nov 10, 2014)

BillsBackerz67, OMG!! You're hair !! I am definitely trying out my ampro gel now 

My wash n'go at the end of the day.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Nov 11, 2014)

This time I used the trader joes tea tree tingle conditioner as a leave in plus the ampro gel. It's much lighter than the nourish spa conditioner. I absolutely hate mint conditioners but I sucked it up and tried it because it was so cheap and very few people have anything bad to say about it lol. Luckily for me the mint didn't linger at all so I'll continue to use it as a leave in. I used less gel this time around so it wouldn't be so ramen noodle like the first few days. This is day 3. I normally don't use gel but after being on this hair board for 11 years I no longer get excited about doing my hair. It allows my wash n goes to last a week instead of 2 days if I did not use it. I'm hoping it will help curb ssks too. We'll see


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Nov 11, 2014)

ckisland said:


> BillsBackerz67, OMG!! You're hair !! I am definitely trying out my ampro gel now   My wash n'go at the end of the day.



Try it! If ur not into washing ur hair constantly like I am it may work for you. I've been using it for a month now and I've had no dryness issues. I think as long as I deep condition like I'm supposed to the gel should have no ill effects.


----------



## beauti (Nov 11, 2014)

*BillsBackerz67 do you apply gel in sections? Do you use smoothing or raking technique? TIA*


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Nov 11, 2014)

beauti said:


> BillsBackerz67 do you apply gel in sections? Do you use smoothing or raking technique? TIA


I rake in the conditioner with a paddle brush and smooth in the gel with my hands. As of now my hair is so short that I don't have to do anything in sections just yet.


----------



## Coilystep (Nov 12, 2014)

I really like this Jane Carter curl defining cream. I want to try their hydrating conditioner as well. Has anyone used the conditioner or paired the cream with a different conditioner?


----------



## SweetlyCurly (Nov 12, 2014)

stephanie75miller said:


> I really like this Jane Carter curl defining cream. I want to try their hydrating conditioner as well. Has anyone used the conditioner or paired the cream with a different conditioner?



I use the conditioner (highest of HGs), the creamy leave in and the curling cream....absolutely love all three. Will stock on her products if there's a good BF sale


----------



## Coilystep (Nov 12, 2014)

SweetlyCurly said:


> I use the conditioner (highest of HGs), the creamy leave in and the curling cream....absolutely love all three. Will stock on her products if there's a good BF sale


  I am going to look the conditioner.


----------



## SweetlyCurly (Nov 12, 2014)

I first tried it a while back during a 40% off sale and loved it. Thank God I got 3 then. During a recent 40% off I bought 3 more. Shou


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Nov 12, 2014)

I tried to tell folks about that cream. Its the bomb. Just high as all heck.


----------



## Coilystep (Nov 12, 2014)

shawnyblazes said:


> I tried to tell folks about that cream. Its the bomb. Just high as all heck.


  I'm a believer now.


----------



## uofmpanther (Nov 12, 2014)

[USER=408053]SweetlyCurly[/USER];20768551 said:
			
		

> I use the conditioner (highest of HGs), the creamy leave in and the curling cream....absolutely love all three. Will stock on her products if there's a good BF sale



She had a 40% off sale on her site.  Not sure how long it lasts. Her BF sale was 40%, then 30% last year.  I bought 2 curling creams during the most recent sale too. I already had 1.


----------



## SweetlyCurly (Nov 13, 2014)

uofmpanther said:


> She had a 40% off sale on her site.  Not sure how long it lasts. Her BF sale was 40%, then 30% last year.  I bought 2 curling creams during the most recent sale too. I already had 1.



Oh believe me! I did a haul for that


----------



## beauti (Nov 13, 2014)

*yesterday's WNG. Did not wear it down. I used extreme wetline gel. I found it at the dollar store!*


----------



## ckisland (Nov 13, 2014)

I was feeling frisky today, so I just used a little bit of rice bran oil and slathered on pink Ecostyler gel. I love how it looks, and it dried faster for some reason than when I leave-in conditioner . I actually when back and kinda shingled in more gel in spots, and the results reminded me why I don't bother shingling. It doesn't make much of a difference in the amount of definition I'll get. I have curls and coils, but there's a LOT of fluff and kink in between  . Hopefully I can get 2nd or 3rd day hair out of this


----------



## bronzephoenix (Nov 14, 2014)

bronzephoenix said:


> Thinking about attempting a flexirod set today...  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Who was I kidding?! Mastering WnG's has made me the laziest ever when it comes to styling! Lol. 

Recent (still wet) wng using Trader Joe's TTT, EVOO & AVG. I'm loving this combo!



Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Coilystep (Nov 14, 2014)

Used curls unleashed jelly, leave-in, and refresher


----------



## MissMusic (Nov 16, 2014)

Discovered a great combo for my hair: Shea Moisture Curl & Style Milk as leave-in, KCCC with Garnier Pure clean gel on top. I love my hair like this! Going to try the Camille Rose Curl Maker gel for my next wash n go.  Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## bronzephoenix (Nov 16, 2014)

MissMusic said:


> Discovered a great combo for my hair: Shea Moisture Curl & Style Milk as leave-in, KCCC with Garnier Pure clean gel on top. I love my hair like this! Going to try the Camille Rose Curl Maker gel for my next wash n go.  Sent from my iPad using LHCF



So pretty!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## bronzephoenix (Nov 16, 2014)

Lazy attempt at a puff on my wng & I was pleasantly surprised! It's still way too tight & gives me a headache (big head problems), so it will be a little while before I wear it officially. But I was super excited!



Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Coilystep (Nov 16, 2014)

I went to Sally's today and brought the Jane carter leave in conditioner and incredible curls. It was buy two get one free. I'm going to try using them for my wash n go tomorrow.


----------



## ronie (Nov 16, 2014)

MissMusic said:


> Discovered a great combo for my hair: Shea Moisture Curl & Style Milk as leave-in, KCCC with Garnier Pure clean gel on top. I love my hair like this! Going to try the Camille Rose Curl Maker gel for my next wash n go.  Sent from my iPad using LHCF


MissMusic I love your results. Your hair is so beautiful and thick. You have inspired a 4c girl to try a wash and go. 
Question: do you airdry your hair or do you use a diffuser?
Do you apply your product on damp or wet hair?
What is your favorite gel and why?
What would give me the best hang time so my hair doesn't shrink up to my scalp?
I'm sorry for all the questions. You probably described your method a thousand times. Please share again. 
Any of you wash and go queens with 4b/c hair who don't mind, please share as well. Thank you ladies.


----------



## Joigirl (Nov 16, 2014)

ronie said:


> MissMusic I love your results. Your hair is so beautiful and thick. You have inspired a 4c girl to try a wash and go. Question: do you airdry your hair or do you use a diffuser? Do you apply your product on damp or wet hair? What is your favorite gel and why? What would give me the best hang time so my hair doesn't shrink up to my scalp? I'm sorry for all the questions. You probably described your method a thousand times. Please share again. Any of you wash and go queens with 4b/c hair who don't mind, please share as well. Thank you ladies.



I glad you are willing to give it a try. I saw a 4c natural in ATL with the most beautiful WNG. Her hair was soooo thick, heathy and shiny. I wish I'd taken a picture. Her fro was bomb!


----------



## MissMusic (Nov 16, 2014)

stephanie75miller said:


> I went to Sally's today and brought the Jane carter leave in conditioner and incredible curls. It was buy two get one free. I'm going to try using them for my wash n go tomorrow.



I Iove that leave-in, it's one of the few spray leave in conditioners that work on my coily hair.


----------



## uofmpanther (Nov 16, 2014)

MissMusic said:


> I Iove that leave-in, it's one of the few spray leave in conditioners that work on my coily hair.



Ditto.  That one and the Alikay Naturals leave-in


----------



## MissMusic (Nov 16, 2014)

ronie said:


> MissMusic I love your results. Your hair is so beautiful and thick. You have inspired a 4c girl to try a wash and go.
> Question: do you airdry your hair or do you use a diffuser?
> Do you apply your product on damp or wet hair?
> What is your favorite gel and why?
> ...



1. I was air drying when it was warm outside. Now that it is cooler, I sit under my dryer for 45 minutes and let the roots finish air drying the rest of the day. Diffusing doesn't seem to work well, but it could be my lackluster technique .

2. I have to apply product to dripping wet to combat frizz and to get hang time. I do mean dripping wet! I apply leave-in, spray the section down to be sure it is dripping wet and apply gel. 

3. My favorite gel's are Xtreme Wetline Gel ( I purchase it at Sally's) with Garnier Pure Clean Gel on top and Kinky Curly Curling Custard with Garnier Pure Clean Gel on top. I haven't found a plethora of gel's that work, but I am still on the hunt and will update this thread as I go.

I also find that it is important to use generous amounts of leave-in conditioner. That is what defines your pattern, the gel gets rid of some of the frizz and gives hang time.

Feel free to ask as many questions as necessary, I am trying to make more converts of the 4c's. Usually people just try to tell me that I am not a 4c .


----------



## MissMusic (Nov 16, 2014)

uofmpanther said:


> Ditto.  That one and the Alikay Naturals leave-in



Ditto on the Alikay Naturals


----------



## ronie (Nov 16, 2014)

I just spent some times reading through most pages of this thread. Oh my... Such curl porn going on here, lolll. 
Joigirl thanks. Your hair has unicorn status to me. It looks so soft, hydrated, and healthy. 
I never open up this thread only because I I never think about a wash and go on my type of hair. I have been watching miss music previous thread about her wash and go s, but I was not convinced (that she was a true 4b,lol). Then I saw her YouTube videos, and her recent pictures. I really want to try it out.


----------



## ronie (Nov 16, 2014)

MissMusic said:


> 1. I was air drying when it was warm outside. Now that it is cooler, I sit under my dryer for 45 minutes and let the roots finish air drying the rest of the day. Diffusing doesn't seem to work well, but it could be my lackluster technique .  2. I have to apply product to dripping wet to combat frizz and to get hang time. I do mean dripping wet! I apply leave-in, spray the section down to be sure it is dripping wet and apply gel.  3. My favorite gel's are Xtreme Wetline Gel ( I purchase it at Sally's) with Garnier Pure Clean Gel on top and Kinky Curly Curling Custard with Garnier Pure Clean Gel on top. I haven't found a plethora of gel's that work, but I am still on the hunt and will update this thread as I go.  I also find that it is important to use generous amounts of leave-in conditioner. That is what defines your pattern, the gel gets rid of some of the frizz and gives hang time.  Feel free to ask as many questions as necessary, I am trying to make more converts of the 4c's. Usually people just try to tell me that I am not a 4c .


Thank you so much. This really helps. I will come back with pictures when I try it out.


----------



## ckisland (Nov 16, 2014)

I straightened my hair Thursday night/Friday morning  , and I was shocked at how many knots I found !! I don't know how this happened, but I have so many splits  . 

Oh a positive note , I found lost way less hair than I did the other 2 times I straightened! I used a vented brush to blowdry my hair and it was better in every way possible . I also used a little grease before I flatironned, and I only needed to do 2-3 passes and my hair isn't reverting yet like it did both times before.


----------



## Joigirl (Nov 17, 2014)

ronie said:


> I just spent some times reading through most pages of this thread. Oh my... Such curl porn going on here, lolll. Joigirl thanks. Your hair has unicorn status to me. It looks so soft, hydrated, and healthy. I never open up this thread only because I I never think about a wash and go on my type of hair. I have been watching miss music previous thread about her wash and go s, but I was not convinced (that she was a true 4b,lol). Then I saw her YouTube videos, and her recent pictures. I really want to try it out.


    Thanks ronie, there are no unicorns here. I am just glad I learned to finally take care of my hair. Now I just need to learn some new styling skills.


----------



## DoDo (Nov 17, 2014)

ckisland said:


> I straightened my hair Thursday night/Friday morning  , and I was shocked at how many knots I found !! I don't know how this happened, but I have so many splits  .
> 
> Oh a positive note , *I found lost way less hair than I did the other 2 times I straightened!* I used a vented brush to blowdry my hair and* it was better in every way possible* . *I also used a little grease before I flatironned, and I only needed to do 2-3 passes and my hair isn't reverting yet like it did both times before*.



That is very good news!


----------



## DoDo (Nov 17, 2014)

MissMusic said:


> 1. I was air drying when it was warm outside. Now that it is cooler, I sit under my dryer for 45 minutes and let the roots finish air drying the rest of the day. Diffusing doesn't seem to work well, but it could be my lackluster technique .
> 
> 2. I have to apply product to dripping wet to combat frizz and to get hang time. I do mean dripping wet! I apply leave-in, spray the section down to be sure it is dripping wet and apply gel.
> 
> ...



Take heart! You are about to convert me too! Lol!


----------



## ronie (Nov 17, 2014)

DoDo said:


> Take heart! You are about to convert me too! Lol!


Yeahhhhh
DoDo
I am glad to see you here.


----------



## Coilystep (Nov 17, 2014)

I used the Jane Carter conditioner and incredible curls this morning I like it so far. We are having rainy day here in Georgia so I'm battling frizz to but I'm happy with my hair today.


----------



## DoDo (Nov 17, 2014)

ronie said:


> Yeahhhhh
> DoDo
> I am glad to see you here.



ronie

 

I never thought I would see the day I would seriously be contemplating this. 

ETA:

I have a stretched hair regimen that I am coming out of, so I will need to re-hydrate my hair for a bit.


----------



## Karmi (Nov 17, 2014)

Haven't posted in a while. Loving all the hair porn.

Still doing my wng, I thought about putting braids in but I'm so afraid of having a set back. I need to make it to shoulder length curly by summer 2015! 





Wash n go using KCCC, forgive my dark eyebrows needed to run out, no time to do them correctly Lol.


----------



## beauti (Nov 17, 2014)

*wasn't gonna go to bed with a wet head so used a blow dryer. Curls got kinda frizzy but I like it. Will band before bed for length.

Here's a tip I found here and on youtube: to prevent white balls from forming in your hair here's a test to see if your styler and gel mesh well. Blend a pea size amount of styler and pea size amount of gel in the palm of your hand. If your hand turns white, they're not compatible.  If it turns clear, you got a match!  *


----------



## Coilystep (Nov 18, 2014)

Today I layered Jane carter defining cream with incredible curls. I got some good definition.


----------



## DoDo (Nov 18, 2014)

My first real wash and go. (The last two times I tried it I twisted my hair at night and then took them down in the morning before they were completely dry. I also skipped the gel.)

I pre-treated my hair with L'oreal Total Repair 5 conditioner (love, will revisit). I cleansed with Ouidad Curl-Cowash (HG cleanser). I then treated my hair with Shea Moisture African Black Soap Purification Masque (HG prepoo/cleanser/treatment). I deep conditioned with Koils by Nature Ultra Moisturizing Coco-Aloe Deep Conditioner (HG deep conditioner).

I then used Kinky Curly Knot today (I really hate how this feels going onto my hair. On the other hand it gave good coil definition) followed by the Kinky Curly Curling Custard (I think its , but what I don't like is the price ).

I never thought I could do wash and go's but after last night I am intrigued. 

Pics below:


----------



## Coilystep (Nov 18, 2014)

DoDo it looks good. I hope you continue to try wash n goes. I truly think they are for everyone, and everyone's hair is going to look different that is what is awesome about our hair.


----------



## Coilystep (Nov 19, 2014)

I think I have found products for my HG list:
Conditioners/cowashes
Aussie moist 
As I am coconut cowash
Cantu naturals cowash

Stylers 
Jane Carter incredible curls 
Jane Carter curl defining cream 
Cantu naturals shine and define custard


----------



## SweetlyCurly (Nov 19, 2014)

I've taken a break from wash n gos this week. Haven't done that in like a year but its too damn cold in NYC


----------



## Coilystep (Nov 19, 2014)

SweetlyCurly said:


> I've taken a break from wash n gos this week. Haven't done that in like a year but its too damn cold in NYC


  it's cold in Georgia today but I still did my normal routine this morning. My car is parked in my garage at my house and I always park in the front of my office building. I outside maybe 3 minutes tops. I'm really haven't had to alter my routine yet. What have you changed?how are you wearing your hair this week?


----------



## MissMusic (Nov 19, 2014)

Last night I used Shea Moisture Curl & Style Milk and Camille Rode Curl Maker. The products are not compatible as they left a white cast on my hair, but I love the definition this Gel gives! My hair is moisturized, defined, has hang, has volume and doesn't have crunch. Next time I use it, I will try a different leave-in. If I can get rid of the product reaction, this will be my fav gel.


----------



## MissMusic (Nov 19, 2014)

SweetlyCurly said:


> I've taken a break from wash n gos this week. Haven't done that in like a year but its too damn cold in NYC



I completely understand, I only plan to do this challenge for Fall cause it's cold too freakin early!


----------



## krissyhair (Nov 19, 2014)

I washed last night, slept with a bun and a durag. This morning I had to shake and go. So easy.


----------



## Coilystep (Nov 19, 2014)

Loving the back of my hair today.  It's so coily.


----------



## bronzephoenix (Nov 19, 2014)

Seduced my wng into a French roll this morning. I just want my hair up & back for a little bit. 



Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Coilystep (Nov 19, 2014)

bronzephoenix said:


> Seduced my wng into a French roll this morning. I just want my hair up & back for a little bit.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


  Very pretty.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Nov 19, 2014)

bronzephoenix said:


> Seduced my wng into a French roll this morning. I just want my hair up & back for a little bit.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


That is so pretty.  I want to try that but I'll probably have to use a thousand Bobbie pins to get it to behave.


----------



## Funmi333 (Nov 19, 2014)

bronzephoenix said:


> Seduced my wng into a French roll this morning. I just want my hair up & back for a little bit.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Super cute. My hair would give me a hard time trying to do this lol


----------



## ckisland (Nov 19, 2014)

DoDo, your wash n'go is so big and luscious !!!

Everyone's wash n'gos are bangin'!!!!


----------



## bronzephoenix (Nov 20, 2014)

Cattypus1 said:


> That is so pretty.  I want to try that but I'll probably have to use a thousand Bobbie pins to get it to behave.


    Thanks! Trust me, I used a thousand and one!!! 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Coilystep (Nov 20, 2014)

Has anyone used any of the organix products?  I have a $7.00 off of $20 of organix products at cvs. I'm wondering if I should buy them.  I don't use shampoo so I would really only be interested in the conditioners or if n they had styling products.


----------



## toaster (Nov 20, 2014)

stephanie75miller

I've never used Organix hair products but if you're interested they have a nice dry body oil and lotion range as well if your coupon works for those too.


----------



## Coilystep (Nov 20, 2014)

Hair today using my Jane Carter


----------



## KaramelKutie803 (Nov 20, 2014)

stephanie75miller said:


> Has anyone used any of the organix products?  I have a $7.00 off of $20 of organix products at cvs. I'm wondering if I should buy them.  I don't use shampoo so I would really only be interested in the conditioners or if n they had styling products.



I've used their products and they are pretty good. I have tried the argan oil shampoo and conditioner and my hair was very soft and moisturized after using them. Plus they smell good as well


----------



## Joigirl (Nov 21, 2014)

My hair has been in this clip all week and it is killing my scalp. I can't wait until the weekend! My curls are all stretched out of shape so I have to wait to restyle.


----------



## bronzephoenix (Nov 21, 2014)

Joigirl said:


> My hair has been in this clip all week and it is killing my scalp. I can't wait until the weekend! My curls are all stretched out of shape so I have to wait to restyle.



Lovely! I'll be so elated when my wng sits on my shoulders again.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Joigirl (Nov 21, 2014)

bronzephoenix said:


> Lovely! I'll be so elated when my wng sits on my shoulders again.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



It's good and bad. I am now worried about damage from it constantly rubbing against my sweaters. I've got to master a few updos.


----------



## ckisland (Nov 21, 2014)

bronzephoenix said:


> Lovely! I'll be so elated when my wng sits on my shoulders again.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Me too!!! 

Flatironed hair lasted a whole week!! I Dc'd and washed today, and everything snapped back as per usual . I'll decide on Sunday if I want to straight again or give my hair a week off.


----------



## ronie (Nov 21, 2014)

DoDo said:


> My first real wash and go. (The last two times I tried it I twisted my hair at night and then took them down in the morning before they were completely dry. I also skipped the gel.)  I pre-treated my hair with L'oreal Total Repair 5 conditioner (love, will revisit). I cleansed with Ouidad Curl-Cowash (HG cleanser). I then treated my hair with Shea Moisture African Black Soap Purification Masque (HG prepoo/cleanser/treatment). I deep conditioned with Koils by Nature Ultra Moisturizing Coco-Aloe Deep Conditioner (HG deep conditioner).  I then used Kinky Curly Knot today (I really hate how this feels going onto my hair. On the other hand it gave good coil definition) followed by the Kinky Curly Curling Custard (I think its , but what I don't like is the price ).  I never thought I could do wash and go's but after last night I am intrigued.  Pics below:


DoDo you did a great job. I wanted to try it out tonight, but my hair recently suffered an episode of breakage.  So I have to go back to basic until that is under control. 
I wore my hair out unprotected in Tuesday in MYC 18 degree weather after only spraying some leave in on it. The next day, I had the most breakage I ve ever seen. Once in back to normal, I will give it a try and post.


----------



## DoDo (Nov 21, 2014)

Products used: 

Shea moisture Purification Masque as a Co-Wash

Camille Rose Curl Love Moisture Milk used as a leave in

Redken Extreme Anti Snap Leave-In Treatment used as a heat protectant

Kinky Curly Curling Custard to style

I then diffused before bed












I did another wash and go.

I think I may take a break though. Detangling my hair was no joke, but then it never is.

ETA: ronie I will be going back to basics also for awhile.


----------



## bronzephoenix (Nov 22, 2014)

DoDo said:


> I think I may take a break though. Detangling my hair was no joke, but then it never is.



Detangling under running water (directly beneath shower stream) has REVOLUTIONIZED my detangling sessions! So much quicker & easier. Especially since I wear wng's 99% of the time. It has kept me from breakage & ssk's this time around. I don't use NEARLY as much conditioner as I used to. I strongly recommend that anyone struggling with detangling give it a go.  

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Coilystep (Nov 22, 2014)

bronzephoenix said:


> Detangling under running water (directly beneath shower stream) has REVOLUTIONIZED my detangling sessions! So much quicker & easier. Especially since I wear wng's 99% of the time. It has kept me from breakage & ssk's this time around. I don't use NEARLY as much conditioner as I used to. I strongly recommend that anyone struggling with detangling give it a go.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


  I totally agree. I only detangle under running water with a wide shower comb. It takes about five minutes to do.


----------



## uofmpanther (Nov 22, 2014)

I did a wash n go today with As I Am products. I used the leave-in and the curling gel.  Then I had to diffuse after a couple hours because I had to go outside.  
The curling gel reminded me of kinky curly in texture and the way I could easily rake it through, but my curls were much more stretched when they dried and my hair took flight. 

I'm going to try this again when I don't have to diffuse to see if it makes a difference.


----------



## DoDo (Nov 22, 2014)

I will use the shower stream next time .


----------



## Coilystep (Nov 22, 2014)

DoDo said:


> I will use the shower stream next time .


  put some conditioner on it as well.


----------



## DoDo (Nov 22, 2014)

stephanie75miller said:


> put some conditioner on it as well.



I used ungodly amounts of conditioner . I tend to wash my hair in the sink though. So, I agree that using the shower stream during the conditioning process may be what I need to do differently . That and add some oil during the process.


----------



## Coilystep (Nov 22, 2014)

DoDo said:


> I used ungodly amounts of conditioner . I tend to wash my hair in the sink though. So, I agree that using the shower stream during the conditioning process may be what I need to do differently . That and add some oil during the process.


  doing it in the shower would definitely probably help.


----------



## krissyhair (Nov 22, 2014)

After a few days of doing fake wash and goes (spraying water and finger combing with conditioner), my hair gets dusty/linty. There's a benefit to actually rising with water.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Nov 22, 2014)

No updates really. Had a good wash day today. Really like my combo of products I used.


----------



## Sholapie (Nov 23, 2014)

Hey, great thread, very fun read! 
I had my first wearable wng since my hair was like an inch, it's really growing out in an ugly shape. Hopefully it was not a fluke and I can replicate it, if I can I may wng through the winter (and post a pic) 

edit: it wasn't a fluke, I like it!


----------



## Coilystep (Nov 25, 2014)

Today's wash n go


----------



## bronzephoenix (Nov 26, 2014)

Sholapie said:


> Hey, great thread, very fun read! I had my first wearable wng since my hair was like an inch, it's really growing out in an ugly shape. Hopefully it was not a fluke and I can replicate it, if I can I may wng through the winter (and post a pic)   edit: it wasn't a fluke, I like it!



Your coils are everything!!


----------



## ckisland (Nov 27, 2014)

I am so happy with my past wash n'gos  !! V05 and Ecostyler is the best combo since the creation of the wide tooth comb . I can get 3rd day hair, and I'm so happy


----------



## krissyhair (Nov 28, 2014)

Is anyone getting afraid or frustrated to wear a wng now that the air is dry and the snow flurries are more frequent?


----------



## SweetlyCurly (Nov 28, 2014)

krissyhair said:


> Is anyone getting afraid or frustrated to wear a wng now that the air is dry and the snow flurries are more frequent?



I've been binning more frequently now because of it.


----------



## Coilystep (Nov 28, 2014)

krissyhair I live in Georgia and it's not really that cold yet. I'm still doing wash n goes with no issues. I also don't use sulfates. I mainly cowash. I go to salon once a month and they do use shampoo but it's sulfate free as well.


----------



## Joigirl (Nov 28, 2014)

krissyhair said:


> Is anyone getting afraid or frustrated to wear a wng now that the air is dry and the snow flurries are more frequent?



I did them all last year with no problems. I plan to add a few well moisturized twistouts and updos to my regimen as well this year now that my hair is longer and the ends more prone to damage.


----------



## Sholapie (Nov 28, 2014)

I've completely given up on trying to stretch my wng to achieve more length, it never lasts overnight so I might as well get used to my current length.
pushed back puff wng

today's wng 

the back mullet bit...it's not a great pic because my arms aren't long enough but the back does hang lower kinda like a mullet (but I aint cutting it! )


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Nov 28, 2014)

hey ladies, it's been awhile! I've been very busy, but I would still get on and lurk through this thread in my down time lol. So much pretty hair!

some wng:


----------



## Coilystep (Nov 28, 2014)

Missed you whiteoleander91 love your hair as always.


----------



## Coilystep (Nov 28, 2014)

Double post


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Nov 28, 2014)

stephanie75miller said:


> Missed you whiteoleander91 love your hair as always.



aw thank you stephanie75miller!!


----------



## ckisland (Nov 28, 2014)

stephanie75miller said:


> Missed you whiteoleander91 love your hair as always.



Same 
whiteoleander91, I loooves your hair!!! Looooves it


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Nov 28, 2014)

ckisland said:


> Same
> whiteoleander91, I loooves your hair!!! Looooves it



 ckisland! hey missy! thank you!


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Nov 28, 2014)

DoDo said:


> Products used:
> 
> Shea moisture Purification Masque as a Co-Wash
> 
> ...



you are soo pretty, I love your wash and go DoDo


----------



## DoDo (Nov 28, 2014)

whiteoleander91 said:


> you are soo pretty, I love your wash and go DoDo



whiteoleander91

Aww, thank you!!



Your hair is ! I  it!


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Nov 28, 2014)

DoDo said:


> whiteoleander91
> 
> Aww, thank you!!
> 
> ...



thank you!! :3


----------



## Coilystep (Nov 29, 2014)

I visiting my sis for thanksgiving is SC. I'm coming home today. Haven't had any great hair days the three days I was here. I like my hair today though. Go figure the last day I'm here my hair decides to act right. 



My grey is showing


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Nov 30, 2014)

My hair today. I detangled with a vented brush today, and I loved how it removed all of my shed hair, made my hair smooth, and cut down some of my volume (my hair is naturally incredibly poofy, and has the propensity to become planet sized if I let it). Plus it glided through my hair and made detangling very quick and painless. My scalp is a little sore from blow drying the other day, and the brush was very gentle. I also lost a lot less hair! Go figure.

The only thing I don't care for is the extra shrinkage:


----------



## Sholapie (Dec 1, 2014)

I think i've finally cracked the multiple day wng on my awkward stage twa 
Over the past couple weeks I have tried about 6 different products and countless night time routines to get my hair to look decent the next day. 
What I think is finally working is banding my roots only, and by band I mean loosely put an elastic around it, I almost gave up the idea of banding because it would stretch and distort and coil pattern but banding the roots is perfect because the roots are hidden.
Also as much as I love eco styler for definition, my hair always get squished to my head when I sleep on it. I tried using water to revive it but my hair doesn't absorb water easily like I could spray and spray until I empty the spray bottle but it doesn't change anything, the water just drips off without absorbing.
So finally I just tried cantu curl activator and I got soft hair that bounces back to shape and it doesn't take days to dry.
Sorry for the really long post i'm just really excited


----------



## Coilystep (Dec 1, 2014)

So I did some two strand twist yesterday with the intention of wearing them out today. Fast forward to this morning my twists on the right side were sticking straight up in all directions no no no. I guess I should have tied them down or put rollers on the ends I just through my bonnet oblast night. I got up later than normal because I felt I was  not going to have to do my hair this morning ugh it took forever on take them out detangling was a nightmare I lost a lot of hair this morning because I was rushing. I think I'm going to definitely stick to wash n goes for now on. Whenever I try other things it doesn't seem to work out. I'm plan on getting straight for the first time since my BC on this coming Saturday. To tell you the truth I'm a little paranoid about it. Here is my wash n go today


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Dec 1, 2014)

I co-rinsed with Yes to Coconut conditioner, and then deep conditioned with Shea Moisture Superfruit Complex Masque (smells so good ). I applied my gel today using the "prayer hands" method (if that's what it's called). I like how fluffy my roots are today. I used Argan Oil gel mixed with Worlds of Curls.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Dec 2, 2014)

stephanie75miller said:


> So I did some two strand twist yesterday with the intention of wearing them out today. Fast forward to this morning my twists on the right side were sticking straight up in all directions no no no. I guess I should have tied them down or put rollers on the ends I just through my bonnet oblast night. I got up later than normal because I felt I was  not going to have to do my hair this morning ugh it took forever on take them out detangling was a nightmare I lost a lot of hair this morning because I was rushing. I think I'm going to definitely stick to wash n goes for now on. Whenever I try other things it doesn't seem to work out. I'm plan on getting straight for the first time since my BC on this coming Saturday. To tell you the truth I'm a little paranoid about it. Here is my wash n go today


I have exactly the opposite problem...detangling is a nightmare after back-to-back WNGs.  I took my flatiron and straightened a section of my hair on day-old hair so that I could see the length.  I used a heat protector of course but I almost had a heart attack because I took a minute to curl back up when I co-washed.  I only used it on 300.  The good news is I have about 6 inches.  First time since I BC-ed in May.  Need pics of that swangin hair on Saturday!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 2, 2014)

I cant wait until Saturday.  I will be back on my Washngos after an extensive deep conditioning session!


I plan on trying Soultanicals new gel/custard out.


----------



## krissyhair (Dec 2, 2014)

[USER=41623]shawnyblazes[/USER];20843415 said:
			
		

> I cant wait until Saturday.  I will be back on my Washngos after an extensive deep conditioning session!
> 
> I plan on trying Soultanicals new gel/custard out.



I will be deep conditioning with you.


----------



## Napp (Dec 2, 2014)

Pretty wng guys! I will be back to wash n going once i take this weave out. I got heat damage in my leave out though  i will never let anyone flat iron my hair again!

I dont get how i can flat iron my hair frequently and have it bounce back but have a person do it one time and *** up my hair.


----------



## Coilystep (Dec 2, 2014)

Napp said:


> Pretty wng guys! I will be back to wash n going once i take this weave out. I got heat damage in my leave out though  i will never let anyone flat iron my hair again!  I dont get how i can flat iron my hair frequently and have it bounce back but have a person do it one time and *** up my hair.


  oh no that's terrible. I have plans to get mine straightened on Saturday. Your making me even more paranoid.


----------



## Napp (Dec 2, 2014)

stephanie75miller said:


> oh no that's terrible. I have plans to get mine straightened on Saturday. Your making me even more paranoid.



If it helps the girl i went to didn't finish getting her license

She flat ironed my hair with spritz!


----------



## Coilystep (Dec 2, 2014)

Napp said:


> If it helps the girl i went to didn't finish getting her license  She flat ironed my hair with spritz!


  um that's a no no. Sorry that happened. The salon I go to is a natural salon so that should help some what.


----------



## Coilystep (Dec 3, 2014)

Decided to revisit curls unleashed this morning. I used their leave in and their set it off jelly. I also brushed my sides back. I also like to do my rockstar head shake once I've shingled my products it seems to help with clumping and separating my curls.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Dec 4, 2014)

stephanie75miller said:


> Decided to revisit curls unleashed this morning. I used their leave in and their set it off jelly. I also brushed my sides back. I also like to do my rockstar head shake once I've shingled my products it seems to help with clumping and separating my curls.



very cute!


----------



## Coilystep (Dec 5, 2014)

This is how I want my hair to look everyday. I shingled the heck out of it this morning


----------



## Cattypus1 (Dec 5, 2014)

stephanie75miller said:


> This is how I want my hair to look everyday. I shingled the heck out of it this morning


I would love for my hair to look like that "any" day!  I love it!  How does it feel when it dries?


----------



## uofmpanther (Dec 5, 2014)

I did a wash n go today with As I Am Twist Cream on a whim today. I put Curl Junkie Smoothing Lotion under it because I didnt have any AIA leave-in.  My hair is drying pretty quick, but that may be because the house humidifier died. It turned out pretty well. It is soft. The main issue is that some parts dried white.


----------



## Coilystep (Dec 5, 2014)

Cattypus1 said:


> I would love for my hair to look like that "any" day!  I love it!  How does it feel when it dries?


  it's very soft it's not sticky. I was afraid it was going to dry and feel with how much product I used but it didn't. I did smaller sections and used more product than I normally use. I used curls unleashed set it off jelly. I also used their leave-in. I will definitely shingle this way for now on I will try other products in my stash to see if I get the same results.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 6, 2014)

Im back. Missing a few inches in the front but Im back,  lol. 

Used Camille Rose Curl Maker


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Dec 6, 2014)

My wash n gos are awesome now that I follow MHM.I do miss my twists, though. Hair is way too short to do any.


----------



## bronzephoenix (Dec 7, 2014)

I've been in 2sts under a beanie for the past week. I just can't be bothered lately! But I'm taking them down today.


----------



## ckisland (Dec 7, 2014)

I decided to cowash and let my hair dry naked since I'm planning on DCing and rollersetting tomorrow.

I'm pleasantly surprised with how defined it is and how didn't shrink to my scalp . It's so soft and fluffy without any leave-in or even oil .







ETA:
One thing I kept from my one time of trying the MHM was rinsing with warm water instead of cold. I've been living a lie my whole natural life!!! My hair loves being rinsed with almost hot water! It acts totally differently. I even use warm water to refresh my wash n'go in the morning. My hair ends up staying softer longer and my hair has a smidge less frizz


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 7, 2014)

Until my hair grows back in, I'm going to move my part to the side, lol.

http://instagram.com/p/wU5BvGKkh9/?modal=true


KCCC will always be my boo. Sure wish she would have a flash 50% off sale once a year. I'd rack up


----------



## Joigirl (Dec 7, 2014)

shawnyblazes said:


> Until my hair grows back in, I'm going to move my part to the side, lol.  http://instagram.com/p/wU5BvGKkh9/?modal=true  KCCC will always be my boo. Sure wish she would have a flash 50% off sale once a year. I'd rack up



Did you buy during the Walgreen's 25% off sale? Not quite 50% but about as good an offer as I've seen on KC.


----------



## beauti (Dec 8, 2014)

*I'm in twists right now but I miss my wash n go's *


----------



## Coilystep (Dec 8, 2014)

beauti said:


> I'm in twists right now but I miss my wash n go's


  I'm missing them too and it's only been 3 days for me.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Dec 8, 2014)

ckisland said:


> I decided to cowash and let my hair dry naked since I'm planning on DCing and rollersetting tomorrow.
> 
> I'm pleasantly surprised with how defined it is and how didn't shrink to my scalp . It's so soft and fluffy without any leave-in or even oil .
> 
> ...



I never rinse in cold water. I've read that cold rinsing to close the cuticle effect is very temporary.


----------



## uofmpanther (Dec 8, 2014)

I always rinse with warm water. Cold water made my hair feel hard and tangled


----------



## Karmi (Dec 8, 2014)

^^^ I always rinse with warm/ hot water as well. My low porosity strands don't need any help staying tightly closed Lol.

All the hair in here still looks fab! 

Here's my WnG done yesterday. I've been using castor oil over my leave in (under Eco styler) to combat the dry winter air. 



I'm debating on hiding my hair/protective styling, just so scared of having a set back. I have a hair goal I'm determined to reach by summer 2015.

ETA: Can Simone please tell me how to turn my pics??? So annoying


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Dec 8, 2014)

I did a comparison shot last week. With my shrinkage I have to take pictures to tell its really growing.


----------



## SweetlyCurly (Dec 8, 2014)

^^^ Definitely growing!


----------



## beauti (Dec 8, 2014)

oneastrocurlie said:


> I did a comparison shot last week. With my shrinkage I have to take pictures to tell its really growing.



*not only is it growing but it's much thicker. Look around your edges! Great job! *


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Dec 8, 2014)

SweetlyCurly said:


> ^^^ Definitely growing!





beauti said:


> *not only is it growing but it's much thicker. Look around your edges! Great job! *



Thanks ladies!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Dec 8, 2014)

So....  I know I've been MAI (sorry), but I'm still doing my wng reggie.  I havent had my hair rebraided, the last time was such a waste of time and money so its just me and my fro.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 9, 2014)

Joigirl said:


> Did you buy during the Walgreen's 25% off sale? Not quite 50% but about as good an offer as I've seen on KC.



and of course I missed this sale.  Is it still ongoing do you know? Joigirl


----------



## Napp (Dec 9, 2014)

I'm looking for a new product for my wash n goes. I want something that is light but defines my curls with no residues. Any suggestions?


----------



## Coilystep (Dec 9, 2014)

Napp said:


> I'm looking for a new product for my wash n goes. I want something that is light but defines my curls with no residues. Any suggestions?


  goddess curls is pretty light and doesn't leave a residue.  Curls unleashed set it off jelly is heavier but I wouldn't consider it heavy and doesn't leave a residue either.  Just saw you other post in random hair thoughts. What makes you think your hair isn't growing. I think your hair is awesome if that means anything. Maybe get a blowout and flat iron so you can see your length. I got mine done on Saturday and my hair was a lot longer than I realized. Is your hair shorter now than when you were relaxed and how long did it take you to grow your hair long when you were relaxed?  How long have you been trying to grow your natural hair. Fyi you're someone who I admire hair wise


----------



## Napp (Dec 9, 2014)

stephanie75miller said:


> goddess curls is pretty light and doesn't leave a residue.  Curls unleashed set it off jelly is heavier but I wouldn't consider it heavy and doesn't leave a residue either.  Just saw you other post in random hair thoughts. What makes you think your hair isn't growing. I think your hair is awesome if that means anything. Maybe get a blowout and flat iron so you can see your length. I got mine done on Saturday and my hair was a lot longer than I realized. Is your hair shorter now than when you were relaxed and how long did it take you to grow your hair long when you were relaxed?  How long have you been trying to grow your natural hair. Fyi you're someone who I admire hair wise



Thanks for the suggestions!

I think my hair isn't growing because I am a few months from 3 years post and my hair isn't even apl By now I should be around bsl or MBL. My hair is thin and ugly when straight and it looks flat and crappy when curly. Idk what to do with my hair any more. It is such a struggle for me to stay natural. When I was relaxed I was full bsl. I never got my natural hair to grow that long.

Taking out my weave seems to also give me some serious hair anorexia. I was OK with my hairs thickness and length until I got the weave.


----------



## Coilystep (Dec 9, 2014)

Napp said:


> Thanks for the suggestions!  I think my hair isn't growing because I am a few months from 3 years post and my hair isn't even apl By now I should be around bsl or MBL. My hair is thin and ugly when straight and it looks flat and crappy when curly. Idk what to do with my hair any more. It is such a struggle for me to stay natural. When I was relaxed I was full bsl. I never got my natural hair to grow that long.  Taking out my weave seems to also give me some serious hair anorexia. I was OK with my hairs thickness and length until I got the weave.


  well sending a hug your way. With whatever you decide.


----------



## Joigirl (Dec 9, 2014)

shawnyblazes said:


> and of course I missed this sale.  Is it still ongoing do you know? Joigirl



I don't think so, this was during Black Friday.


----------



## Napp (Dec 10, 2014)

Here is my latest wash n go with silk elements liquid gel and fantasia if olive gel. Its still a bit wet. The gel makes my hair look less full than if I used conditioner. Let's see how long this lasts.


----------



## Coilystep (Dec 11, 2014)

Cowashed my hair and dc'd last night. Styled this morning with curls unleashed. I don't think I've had any ill effects from the blow out and flat iron.

Eta: front seems to be acting a little weird. I hope it's not damaged.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 11, 2014)

I used Miss Jessies Coily custard with Pillow soft curls.on top.  It's been sitting around so I wanted to use it up.


----------



## MissMusic (Dec 11, 2014)

I'm still going! Just finished filming my Wash n Go method. Will post on this thread when up and edited. I would do a new post about it, but I don't think people outside of these threads would believe I'm a 4 b/c. My hair is not dry, so these are fresh wet hair pics.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 11, 2014)

I don't think you are a 4C. MissMusic You look to be a 4b with a lot of 4a in there.  There is even some strands that have a huge S curl.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Dec 11, 2014)

I must admit I havent been doing much of a real wng lately.  I wash and air dry at night.  When I wake up with my hair looking like who done did it and why I just spritz, moisturize again, twist the front and pin the back.

I'm at a terribly awkward length that unless my wng is fresh it doesnt look like a wng.  I have gone to work with my crazy fro though no lie.  I'm just letting my hair be the toddler it wants to be apparently lol


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Dec 11, 2014)

shawnyblazes said:


> I used Miss Jessies Coily custard with Pillow soft curls.on top.  It's been sitting around so I wanted to use it up.
> 
> View attachment 287665
> 
> ...



So far I love the Coily Custard   I think we are close hair twins as well


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 12, 2014)

Does anyone have any KCCC they wanna swap for CR Curl Maker?

It's nearly brand new, I used about 3-4 pumps.


----------



## MissMusic (Dec 12, 2014)

shawnyblazes said:


> Does anyone have any KCCC they wanna swap for CR Curl Maker?  It's nearly brand new, I used about 3-4 pumps.



Never!!!!!!! Hahahaha


----------



## MissMusic (Dec 12, 2014)

Dry and shrunken:

Tutorial is also posted on my YouTube and blog, links in my siggy.


----------



## Karmi (Dec 12, 2014)

shawnyblazes said:


> Does anyone have any KCCC they wanna swap for CR Curl Maker?
> 
> It's nearly brand new, I used about 3-4 pumps.



I'll gladly swap with you!  I bought the $30 jar of KCCC twice and I just don't like it. I'm salty about that purchase. PM me.


----------



## Coilystep (Dec 12, 2014)

Today's wash n go using goddess curls and my new widu brush.


----------



## Napp (Dec 12, 2014)

Wash n go with Novex Brazilian actives. I love how full my hair looks today


----------



## Karmi (Dec 12, 2014)

stephanie75miller said:


> Today's wash n go using goddess curls and my new widu brush.



Lovely! Do you like the brush? I went looking for one but couldn't find it so I considered purchasing it online.


----------



## Coilystep (Dec 12, 2014)

Karmi said:


> Lovely! Do you like the brush? I went looking for one but couldn't find it so I considered purchasing it online.


  I like it so far I got it yesterday in the mail. I ordered directly from their website during their cyber Monday sale. I got 20% off. Check out the thread on the brush (sorry I don't know how to link another thread).


----------



## Karmi (Dec 12, 2014)

stephanie75miller said:


> I like it so far I got it yesterday in the mail. I ordered directly from their website during their cyber Monday sale. I got 20% off. Check out the thread on the brush (sorry I don't know how to link another thread).



Yeah, I read the thread on the brush and ran out to t.j max to find it but couldn't. I'll check Marshall's before I order online. Thanks!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 12, 2014)

Trying this new forward bang thingie out .


----------



## krissyhair (Dec 12, 2014)

You ever think about how old the products are at discount stores? I saw the Carol's Daughter Hair Milk that came in the bottle that looks like a milk jug and it smelled terrible. Old @$$ hair product.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Dec 12, 2014)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> I must admit I havent been doing much of a real wng lately.  I wash and air dry at night.  When I wake up with my hair looking like who done did it and why I just spritz, moisturize again, twist the front and pin the back.  I'm at a terribly awkward length that unless my wng is fresh it doesnt look like a wng.  I have gone to work with my crazy fro though no lie.  I'm just letting my hair be the toddler it wants to be apparently lol


Crazy fro is exactly why I had to dropout of this challenge.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Dec 12, 2014)

MissMusic said:


> Dry and shrunken:  Tutorial is also posted on my YouTube and blog, links in my siggy.


  so pretty.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 13, 2014)

Just finished my cherry lola and I don't know why I stopped doing these consistently in place of my protein treatment.   

I made some fsg last night so I will use that for styling today.


----------



## Coilystep (Dec 13, 2014)

Today I only used cantu curl activator. I didn't use anything else and my hair came out awesome.


----------



## Napp (Dec 13, 2014)

I used APB hair pudding today. I'm trying to use it up. It made my hair look a bit ashy. I just don't get the hype about this stuff. I liked that it dried quickly with a diffuser though. No wet hair for me today!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 14, 2014)

Napp said:


> I used APB hair pudding today. I'm trying to use it up. It made my hair look a bit ashy. I just don't get the hype about this stuff. I liked that it dried quickly with a diffuser though. No wet hair for me today!



I agree.  The leave ins and puddings did nothing for me.  

I like the mask and cowash.  Napp


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 14, 2014)

My puff was smashed last night, so I rinsed in the shower then added a little of cream & coco mallow cowash and some Zuresh honey gel that ive been hoarding for years.  Smh.  

Plopped for 20 minutes.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Dec 14, 2014)

Used only conditioner as a leave in. I'm about to schedule a trim to give my hair more shape. I'm over the bob. I'd like more height and subtle layers to my WNG


----------



## SweetlyCurly (Dec 14, 2014)

I did a cherry Lola treatment today. Don't know how I feel about it yet but i do seem to have less shrinkage right now (hair is very wet still)


----------



## Coilystep (Dec 14, 2014)

My hair today only using cantu curl activator


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Dec 14, 2014)

Thank you Jesus for Yes To Carrots conditioner. It's a cowashers dream.


----------



## Napp (Dec 14, 2014)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> Thank you Jesus for Yes To Carrots conditioner. It's a cowashers dream.



I might try this





Does anyone use flaxseed gel mixed with a butter? I saw someone make this and I would like to see if it works better than plain FSG


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 14, 2014)

I only use that when I want twists. Napp 

Anything with a butter is hard for my hair to absorb and looks dull except Jane Carters Curling Cream when I want a Wng


----------



## sweetpea7 (Dec 14, 2014)

Rinsed in the shower w/ tresemme naturals lemongrass. This was 50% dry I love doing wash n go's now in the cold. I can't wait until the spring!


----------



## krissyhair (Dec 14, 2014)

I had a setback this week. With the pressure of final exams, it took quite a few hours out of my study day to deal with my hair.

I wore flexy rods this week. I was acutely aware that the hair on the crown of my head was tangling, but didn't manipulate it because it looked okay, and I didn't want to worry about my hair.

A few days passed, and by Saturday morning my crown was totally matted. To get the matted hair detangled, I used two types of conditioner, nose hair trimmers, the tail end of a rat tail comb, water in a spray bottle and a Denman brush.

I was miserable. But I got the whole thing taken care of, and by 3:30 in the afternoon I was ready to study again.


----------



## uofmpanther (Dec 15, 2014)

[USER=401875]krissyhair[/USER];20891343 said:
			
		

> I had a setback this week. With the pressure of final exams, it took quite a few hours out of my study day to deal with my hair.
> 
> I wore flexy rods this week. I was acutely aware that the hair on the crown of my head was tangling, but didn't manipulate it because it looked okay, and I didn't want to worry about my hair.
> 
> ...



Good luck with exams!


----------



## krissyhair (Dec 15, 2014)

uofmpanther said:


> Good luck with exams!



Thank you. You know you inspire me.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Dec 16, 2014)

Scrolling in my old pics and this is exact what I need to go back to is this shape. Ugh. It's way too short in the back as of now though :Nono: but I can still take some length off the front to help me achieve it somewhat until it grows in fully.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 16, 2014)

I've been rinsing/washing my hair every day for about 2 weeks now. Surprisingly, its working out rather nicely.

I'll probably use the Terra Veda Organix products today or tomorrow, not sure yet.


----------



## Coilystep (Dec 16, 2014)

Going to my office Christmas party after work today. Decided to style my hair a little different. I didn't fluff it like I normally do. I slicked the sides with more product.


----------



## SweetlyCurly (Dec 16, 2014)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Scrolling in my old pics and this is exact what I need to go back to is this shape. Ugh. It's way too short in the back as of now though :Nono: but I can still take some length off the front to help me achieve it somewhat until it grows in fully.



Love that haircut!!


----------



## Karmi (Dec 16, 2014)

Here's my wng done Sunday with CR Curl Maker. I found my holy grail gel! My hair is so soft and crazy defined. I love this stuff.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Dec 16, 2014)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Scrolling in my old pics and this is exact what I need to go back to is this shape. Ugh. It's way too short in the back as of now though :Nono: but I can still take some length off the front to help me achieve it somewhat until it grows in fully.



Yes, diva, yes!!!!


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Dec 16, 2014)

Karmi said:


> Here's my wng done Sunday with CR Curl Maker. I found my holy grail gel! My hair is so soft and crazy defined. I love this stuff.
> 
> 
> View attachment 288507



What is your hair type and would you say you are more cottony or silky?


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Dec 16, 2014)

The one thing I enjoy about wash n go's is that I don't have to think about it. I already know what's up and don't have to worry about styling options.


----------



## Karmi (Dec 16, 2014)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> What is your hair type and would you say you are more cottony or silky?




You know what? I don't even know 

My front top section is silky, my crown is a combo of silky cottony and the rest kinky (i think).  

I used to think i was 3c at the front and top and 4a for the rest because the coils are crazy tight. But looking at pics of other naturals who are 3c/4a I'm now confused. I found figuring out my hairs porosity benefited more than my hair type.

Hope that helps.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Dec 16, 2014)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> The one thing I enjoy about wash n go's is that I don't have to think about it. I already know what's up and don't have to worry about styling options.



I agree. It's just so quick and simple. Even when I wear it down it looks like I took a lot of time styling it. Just rake some product in and go about my day.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Dec 16, 2014)

MissMusic said:


> Dry and shrunken:
> 
> Tutorial is also posted on my YouTube and blog, links in my siggy.



MissMusic

Beautiful hair and skin, loved the video


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Dec 16, 2014)

Karmi said:


> Here's my wng done Sunday with CR Curl Maker. I found my holy grail gel! My hair is so soft and crazy defined. I love this stuff.
> 
> 
> View attachment 288507



Karmi how did you apply it?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 16, 2014)

I'm not in this challenge but posting my wash n go...hope you ladies don't mind

Still wet with product 












Fully Dry


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Dec 16, 2014)

Today's WNG before the shrinkage sets in...I used the KCKT and KCCC.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Dec 16, 2014)

beautiful wngs, ladies!

My hair today. I used Olive Oil Eco Styler with Suave Damage Care mixed with safflower oil, and some Shea Moisture Yucca and Baobab Thickening Growth Milk underneath. No activator gel today, trying something new. My hair is 65-70% dry:


----------



## mssoconfused (Dec 16, 2014)

Either I'm doing something wrong or my hair does not like to be diffused. I seriously may be doing something wrong. I feel like my hair is dryer and coils tighter when i diffuse (at my roots). Anyone else experience this?


----------



## Karmi (Dec 16, 2014)

oneastrocurlie said:


> Karmi how did you apply it?



I part my hair in 4 sections and then smooth it in working through each section. I like the praying hands method it makes the curls spring into place.


----------



## Coilystep (Dec 16, 2014)

mssoconfused said:


> Either I'm doing something wrong or my hair does not like to be diffused. I seriously may be doing something wrong. I feel like my hair is dryer and coils tighter when i diffuse (at my roots). Anyone else experience this?


  I don't like to diffuse I think my air dried looks much better. I'm not going out with dripping hair either.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Dec 16, 2014)

mssoconfused said:


> Either I'm doing something wrong or my hair does not like to be diffused. I seriously may be doing something wrong. I feel like my hair is dryer and coils tighter when i diffuse (at my roots). Anyone else experience this?



My hair doesn't like to be diffused, either. It increases my shrinkage and makes my hair seem massive lol


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Dec 16, 2014)

Karmi said:


> I part my hair in 4 sections and then smooth it in working through each section. I like the praying hands method it makes the curls spring into place.



Thanks! I bought it recently. Used it a few times but trying to apply it a different way for better results. Do you use anything underneath?


----------



## Karmi (Dec 16, 2014)

^^^ oneastrocurlie - Sure, no problem. 

I left a little Tresseme natural in my hair after cowashing and sealed with olive oil. I don't think I needed the olive oil though. I really like this stuff. 

I'd love to see your results using the gel


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Dec 16, 2014)

Karmi said:


> ^^^ oneastrocurlie - Sure, no problem.
> 
> I left a little Tresseme natural in my hair after cowashing and sealed with olive oil. I don't think I needed the olive oil though. I really like this stuff.
> 
> I'd love to see your results using the gel



Karmi Will do.  I think I'll give it another go this week.


----------



## mssoconfused (Dec 17, 2014)

whiteoleander91 said:


> My hair doesn't like to be diffused, either. It increases my shrinkage and makes my hair seem massive lol



That makes me feel a little better, lol! I just can't stand how dry it seems to make my roots! Luckily I live in Texas and even now it's still 60/70 degrees. I'm just going to have to wake early and give myself enough time to let my hair dry at least 50% before leaving the house.


----------



## SweetlyCurly (Dec 17, 2014)

This is my wash n go from Sunday. It looks so different and shrunken when my hair is dry. Keeping well so far

Hair wet on Sunday 




Today


----------



## Karmi (Dec 17, 2014)

^^^ Gorgeous!!! It still looks so fresh.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Dec 17, 2014)

I have so much hair gel left to try *massages temples*

I still have a unused jar of KCCC that I got back in the spring  some as I am curling jelly (whatever it's called), some urban fudge power gel, aunt Jackie's don't shrink flaxseed enlongating curling gel, isoplus styling gel, and some samples of ampro pro styl Argan oil gel (protein free). Lawd. I think I have a problem. I use up one product but still have fifty more to get through LOL. I'm a sucker for gel. Save me from my pj ways!!! I'm gonna try the aunt Jackie's either today or tomorrow....or Friday. I'll let yall know how I like it. Sorry for any typos, on my phone


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Dec 17, 2014)

WNG day two. I stretched my hair overnight by placing it in two low puffs. I used the Kinky Curly Spritz to refresh and fluffed.


----------



## bronzephoenix (Dec 17, 2014)

Anyone else getting a bit bored of their wng...?

Eta: I've decided to switch it up a bit with some roller setting! So excited, lol


----------



## Coilystep (Dec 17, 2014)

bronzephoenix said:


> Anyone else getting a bit bored of their wng...?  Eta: I've decided to switch it up a bit with some roller setting! So excited, lol


  I'm not. It's my comfort zone. DH wants me to try other things he says that I wear it the same all the time. My thing is however when I was  permed I wore the exact same hair style everyday. Parted on the right it was just straight. He says straight hair is different. That doesn't make since to me. Anyway  I plan to try some roller sets eventually but wash n goes have made me lazy.


----------



## Napp (Dec 17, 2014)

whiteoleander91 said:


> beautiful wngs, ladies!
> 
> My hair today. I used Olive Oil Eco Styler with Suave Damage Care mixed with safflower oil, and some Shea Moisture Yucca and Baobab Thickening Growth Milk underneath. No activator gel today, trying something new. My hair is 65-70% dry:



 i wished my hair looked like yours!


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Dec 17, 2014)

Napp said:


> i wished my hair looked like yours!



aw thank you!! I feel we have similar hair textures  I love that you can get such great definition and results from creams/conditioners.


----------



## Joigirl (Dec 18, 2014)

Tried Jane Carter Smoothing Lotion based on a recommendation from a fellow natural. I have less definition but a lot more volume. This is a keeper!


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Dec 18, 2014)

Day 3. I owe it all to God and Kinky Curly :giggle


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Dec 18, 2014)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> Day 3. I owe it all to God and Kinky Curly :giggle



I love it! Your curls respond really well to KC. Day three and your definition is still great.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Dec 19, 2014)

Used only wen lavender as a leave in...day 3. Mad poofy but I don't mind it lol. 

My trim is on Tuesday.


----------



## Coilystep (Dec 19, 2014)

I feel like I have found what works for  my hair and I like all I need is conditioner/cowash and a styler. That's all. Today I used Aussie moist and curls goddess curls.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Dec 19, 2014)

So, I used the Aunt Jackie's Flaxseed Enlongating Curling Gel yesterday. It smells sooo good, I like the consistency, and when my hair was wet my definition was amazing!! Heavy enough for my kinkier curls, while still being light enough for my very loose curls. But as it dried, my hair started losing definition  The more it dried the more puffy and frizzy it looked :/ I'm going to try it again using a little more product, b/c other than that, I really liked it. Wet results:
















Even my really weird texture in the front had some act right lol


----------



## bronzephoenix (Dec 19, 2014)

stephanie75miller said:


> I plan to try some roller sets eventually but wash n goes have made me lazy.



So lazy! I'm still trying to hype myself for this rollersetting business, lol.


----------



## Coilystep (Dec 19, 2014)

bronzephoenix said:


> So lazy! I'm still trying to hype myself for this rollersetting business, lol.


  with the wash n go you have instant gratification. You really plan to much for some styles. Spend an hour putting rollers twists or braids in then then spend hours waiting for it to dry. Then what do you do if it's not dry when your ready to go. With a wash n go it takes me 30 minutes or less to shingle my hair and it doesn't matter if it still wet by the time I'm ready to leave. My hair is not dripping wet when I'm ready to leave.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Dec 20, 2014)

Day 5. Today the Kinky Curly is starting to flake which is to be expected. I didn't plan on going 5 days but I got lazy. I'll be cowashing at some point today.


----------



## Coilystep (Dec 20, 2014)

Was in a rush today I cowshed my hair did four big sections applied cantu curl activator gathered into ponytail. First one since bc.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Dec 21, 2014)

Had a great wash no go yesterday, love low humidity weather. I used wen summer coconut mango as a leave in for the first time and that's it. I can't wait until the summer so I can get it in the 32oz size. Oh and then life happened and I fell asleep without a scarf. Smh


----------



## pattyr5 (Dec 21, 2014)

I haven't quite mastered my wash and go yet.


----------



## Joigirl (Dec 21, 2014)

pattyr5 said:


> I haven't quite mastered my wash and go yet.



It looks really good!


----------



## mssoconfused (Dec 22, 2014)

So I started using Camille Rose Curlaide on my ends for my wash and go to help retain moisture. The heavy butter really seems to prevent my ends from drying as much.


----------



## pattyr5 (Dec 22, 2014)

Joigirl said:


> It looks really good!



Thanks. I just don't get consistent results. Haven't found the right product combos yet. How are you ladies achieving multiple day WNG's ?  I'm a big poof on day 2....which i no longer mind. But by day 3 it goes into a puff to be re washed.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Dec 22, 2014)

pattyr5 said:


> Thanks. I just don't get consistent results. Haven't found the right product combos yet. How are you ladies achieving multiple day WNG's ?  I'm a big poof on day 2....which i no longer mind. But by day 3 it goes into a puff to be re washed.



Gel can extend mine for an extra week


----------



## Napp (Dec 22, 2014)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Gel can extend mine for an extra week



I notice a lot of people say this but I don't understand how they are preserving their hair because my hair gets smashed after day one


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Dec 22, 2014)

Napp said:


> I notice a lot of people say this but I don't understand how they are preserving their hair because my hair gets smashed after day one




So does mine. It depends on how ur wearing your hair to sleep. When it was shorter I'd do one loose pony tail on top portion of my head and and other on the bottom. My hair was too short for a pineapple. 


Now that it's longer If I fall asleep with out a scarf like I always do and I wake up looking crazy , I take a shower and remove my shower cap the last 2 minutes of my shower and the steam
Wakes it up. But gel keeps the hold of the curl in place. But as always what works for some doesn't work for others. You just have to keep trying different techniques until you get ur ah ha moment.


----------



## pattyr5 (Dec 22, 2014)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> So does mine. It depends on how ur wearing your hair to sleep. When it was shorter I'd do one loose pony tail on top portion of my head and and other on the bottom. My hair was too short for a pineapple. Now that it's longer If I fall asleep with out a scarf like I always do and I wake up looking crazy , I take a shower and remove my shower cap the last 2 minutes of my shower and the steam Wakes it up. But gel keeps the hold of the curl in place. But as always what works for some doesn't work for others. You just have to keep trying different techniques until you get ur ah ha moment.


 
I'm wondering if a person just has to have a strong curl, like the kind that doesn't need any gel to hold it in place. I am using Ecostyler which feels like cement on the first day. But on day 2 and three all the gel feel is gone....and it took the definition along with it. 




Twist out on day 3


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Dec 22, 2014)

pattyr5 said:


> I'm wondering if a person just has to have a strong curl, like the kind that doesn't need any gel to hold it in place. I am using Ecostyler which feels like cement on the first day. But on day 2 and three all the gel feel is gone....and it took the definition along with it.  Twist out on day 3



I don't get good rests with eco styler at all. I think it's because of the glycerin. Same thing with the totally twisted gel from herbal essences it sucks in comparison to the Herbal essences set me up gel.....the culprit glycerin. The set me up gel doesn't contain glycerin which explains why I love that gel. The ampro styling gel which gives me the ultimate hold and makes my hair last...also glycerin free.


----------



## SweetlyCurly (Dec 22, 2014)

I styled on Sunday with Xtreme gel. I remembered why I hadn't used in a while. Although I get long lasting wash n gos with this I don't get the volume I've been getting with curl creams.


----------



## Joigirl (Dec 22, 2014)

pattyr5 said:


> Thanks. I just don't get consistent results. Haven't found the right product combos yet. How are you ladies achieving multiple day WNG's ?  I'm a big poof on day 2....which i no longer mind. But by day 3 it goes into a puff to be re washed.



I get at least 7 day hair with a good gel. Eco styler, Hello Curly, UFD and Kinky Curly provide good definition. I like curl creams too, but my hair is so dense that I have a lion's mane by day 3-4. That is fine for the weekend, but I can't have my hair that big at work.   

I preserve my curls by putting it up in a pineapple at night and keeping my hands out of it.  I don't refresh or add liquid unless it is an absolute necessity to get through the day. When it gets dry especially in the crown I wash and restyle. Refreshing seems to make my hair leech even more moisture. Sealing with a butter under my gel helps me retain moisture and soften the gel cast.


----------



## Coilystep (Dec 23, 2014)

Used curls unleashed leave in and set it off jelly


----------



## pattyr5 (Dec 23, 2014)

I redid my wash and go with Elasta QP leave in, SM CES as my styler and Eco as my gel. I have a very loose curl in the front and top of my head. Do any of you have looser textures?  Do you apply different products to those areas?


----------



## sweetpea7 (Dec 23, 2014)

pattyr5 said:


> I redid my wash and go with Elasta QP leave in, SM CES as my styler and Eco as my gel. I have a very loose curl in the front and top of my head. Do any of you have looser textures?  Do you apply different products to those areas?



Yes I have a few different textures but I find that applying products differently is a waste of time because my hair doesnt respond at all. The back is super curly coily and shrinks up to about 50% and the. Sides are wavy with 20% shrinkage


----------



## Coilystep (Dec 23, 2014)

pattyr5 said:


> I redid my wash and go with Elasta QP leave in, SM CES as my styler and Eco as my gel. I have a very loose curl in the front and top of my head. Do any of you have looser textures?  Do you apply different products to those areas?


  I have only used the same products on my whole head. I have different curl patterns and textures throughout my head. My right side around my ear and nape is silky(weird). My left side above my ear there is a cotton like section that doesn't really curl. Overall my hair is very coily. How do you like the SM CES? I have that and gel and didn't like it at all. I only tried them once. I need to retry.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Dec 23, 2014)

pattyr5 said:


> I redid my wash and go with Elasta QP leave in, SM CES as my styler and Eco as my gel. I have a very loose curl in the front and top of my head. Do any of you have looser textures?  Do you apply different products to those areas?



I have different textures on the same strand smh. For some reason a large section in the crown of my head grows bone straight from the root, turns into a wave about 2-3 inches down then becomes a springy coil at the very end. I don't use different products on the straight parts but I do apply less gel and I scrunch my roots to at least try to get them to wave. It's not heat damage because it's been like that my whole life. I've just learned to embrace it because I can't change it lol. The hair near my temples is wavy-straight and frizzy so it gets more product and more attention to lock in the wave and stop the frizz. Overall my entire head gets the same exact products, just more or less depending on the area.


----------



## pattyr5 (Dec 23, 2014)

stephanie75miller I use the SM CES mostly for the moisture because it does nothing in terms of curling my hair.  But I find that using it under the Eco keeps my hair from getting crunchy.  When I was transitioning my hair hated ALL Shea Moisture products.

KinksAndInk Most of my hair is like you describe...straight at root and then it waves.  I don't like using too much gel in the front section to avoid a stringy look, but I was thinking of trying a curl crème instead.  Lately I have been diffusing the front and bunching it up but the gel seems to set really fast.  

sweetpea7  I'm in the 50 percent shrinkage club too and my entire strands don't even curls up.  It's mostly the last 2 inches that will coil.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Dec 23, 2014)

Obviously this isn't a wash n go lol but hopefully the layers my stylist added today will yield this result when curly in a few months.


----------



## Coilystep (Dec 23, 2014)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Obviously this isn't a wash n go lol but hopefully the layers my stylist added today will yield this result when curly in a few months.


  looks good. I've been thinking that I need a better shape, but I really don't want to cut. I was traumatized enough by my BC in August.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 23, 2014)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Obviously this isn't a wash n go lol but hopefully the layers my stylist added today will yield this result when curly in a few months.



This is stunning


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Dec 23, 2014)

I did a twist out this week instead of my usual wash and go. Goes to show how crazy my shrinkage is. My wash and go looks like a twa. If a stretch a twist it almost reaches the base of my neck. 

Pro: My hair is very moisturized like it used to be before I cut it so much so I don't need to moisturize twice a day

Con: I don't like how it looks in the front. So no picture of the twist unraveled lol. 

Now the mystery: How is it that my twist out is so moisturized barely needing anything but my wash and go needs moisture pretty much 2x a day?


----------



## Coilystep (Dec 23, 2014)

oneastrocurlie said:


> I did a twist out this week instead of my usual wash and go. Goes to show how crazy my shrinkage is. My wash and go looks like a twa. If a stretch a twist it almost reaches the base of my neck.  Pro: My hair is very moisturized like it used to be before I cut it so much so I don't need to moisturize twice a day  Con: I don't like how it looks in the front. So no picture of the twist unraveled lol.  Now the mystery: How is it that my twist out is so moisturized barely needing anything but my wash and go needs moisture pretty much 2x a day?


  looks like you have a lot of growth.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Dec 23, 2014)

stephanie75miller said:


> looks good. I've been thinking that I need a better shape, but I really don't want to cut. I was traumatized enough by my BC in August.


 If I go too long without trimming my hair gets bad bad ssks and splits so reshaping trimming and all of that rarely if ever bothers me anymore. Every 3 to 4 months I'm in the chair. I still see significant length progress if not more than someone who refuses to trim at all. I would trim myself but I'm not about that life


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Dec 23, 2014)

oneastrocurlie said:


> I did a twist out this week instead of my usual wash and go. Goes to show how crazy my shrinkage is. My wash and go looks like a twa. If a stretch a twist it almost reaches the base of my neck.  Pro: My hair is very moisturized like it used to be before I cut it so much so I don't need to moisturize twice a day  Con: I don't like how it looks in the front. So no picture of the twist unraveled lol.  Now the mystery: How is it that my twist out is so moisturized barely needing anything but my wash and go needs moisture pretty much 2x a day?



I think it's because all of your hair isn't exposed and it's clumped together and smooth when in twists so it locks in that moisture while its setting, similar to a rollerset.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Dec 23, 2014)

stephanie75miller said:


> looks like you have a lot of growth.



Thanks!



BillsBackerz67 said:


> I think it's because all of your hair isn't exposed and it's clumped together and smooth when in twists so it locks in that moisture while its setting, similar to a rollerset.



That's a good point. Thanks!


----------



## pattyr5 (Dec 23, 2014)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Obviously this isn't a wash n go lol but hopefully the layers my stylist added today will yield this result when curly in a few months.



Looks beautiful,,,I love the shape.


----------



## MissMusic (Dec 24, 2014)

Welp ladies, I enjoyed wearing my hair in wash n go's all Fall. This challenge was certainly good for my hair, but now that it is winter I am going to use heat.   This is the ONLY time of year that I can wear my hair straight in Florida, so I am gonna take advantage. I started a personal winter heat challenge by straightening my hair this past Friday. Enjoy the rest of the challenge, I will be lurking.  I know I cannot say I straightened my hair and not show any pics, so:


----------



## bronzephoenix (Dec 24, 2014)

Sorry, this post is tripping! 

I was trying to show y'all the rollerset I've been wearing and today's wng but it turned into a big mess which it can't seem to edit :/ 

Oh well. You guys get the gist.


----------



## krissyhair (Dec 24, 2014)

bronzephoenix the roller set looks good and the wash and go looks good.


----------



## bronzephoenix (Dec 24, 2014)

krissyhair said:


> bronzephoenix the roller set looks good and the wash and go looks good.



Thanks girl


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 24, 2014)

Still rockin my Wngs, every 3 days or so I rewash.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Dec 24, 2014)

bronzephoenix your hair looks amazing in both sets of pics!!


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Dec 24, 2014)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Obviously this isn't a wash n go lol but hopefully the layers my stylist added today will yield this result when curly in a few months.



BillsBackerz67 I love how silky your hair looks when pressed. Lovely cut!



oneastrocurlie said:


> I did a twist out this week instead of my usual wash and go. Goes to show how crazy my shrinkage is. My wash and go looks like a twa. If a stretch a twist it almost reaches the base of my neck.
> 
> Pro: My hair is very moisturized like it used to be before I cut it so much so I don't need to moisturize twice a day
> 
> ...



oneastrocurlie You have a lot of hair! Shrinkage can definitely be deceptive!


----------



## pattyr5 (Dec 24, 2014)

bronzephoenix said:


> Sorry, this post is tripping!  I was trying to show y'all the rollerset I've been wearing and today's wng but it turned into a big mess which it can't seem to edit :/  Oh well. You guys get the gist.



I think the WNG and rollerset both came out great.


----------



## Karmi (Dec 24, 2014)

bronzephoenix said:


> Sorry, this post is tripping!
> 
> I was trying to show y'all the rollerset I've been wearing and today's wng but it turned into a big mess which it can't seem to edit :/
> 
> Oh well. You guys get the gist.



OMG, I think we are hair twins!  My coils look exactly like your. Your hair is beautiful. I can't wait for mine to grow out.


----------



## bronzephoenix (Dec 25, 2014)

whiteoleander91 said:


> bronzephoenix your hair looks amazing in both sets of pics!!





pattyr5 said:


> I think the WNG and rollerset both came out great.



Thanks ladies! I look forward to doing more rollersets in 2015. 



Karmi said:


> OMG, I think we are hair twins!  My coils look exactly like your. Your hair is beautiful. I can't wait for mine to grow out.



Do you have the "S" shapes too?! I wish they would just curl


----------



## Karmi (Dec 25, 2014)

Yes! The S curls at so annoying. Can't put too much product on that section or it will look really weighed down. 

I have them at the front and crown of my head. It looks like I have heat damage because those curls at so much looser than the rest but I've never used heat on my natural hair.


----------



## Karmi (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas ladies! 
For those who celebrate it anyways. 

Hope you all have a wonderful day.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Dec 25, 2014)

Karmi said:


> Merry Christmas ladies!
> For those who celebrate it anyways.
> 
> Hope you all have a wonderful day.



Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Coilystep (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas! !!


I want to do a fresh WnG tonight but Im so full.  I probably will add a deep conditioner and sleep in it.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Dec 25, 2014)

My Christmas wash and go!











I hope all of you had a safe and happy Christmas!


----------



## pattyr5 (Dec 26, 2014)

I did my WNG today with a product that I thought I would hate, but I was pleasantly surprised by the fluffy and curly results.

I used SM JBCO leave in and Jane Carter Curl Defining Creme. The JC was part of my stash forever and I never used it because I had mediocre results with some of her other products.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 26, 2014)

That curl defining creme is a favorite of mine. I just dont like the price.


----------



## uofmpanther (Dec 26, 2014)

shawnyblazes said:


> That curl defining creme is a favorite of mine. I just dont like the price.



Mine too. I only buy it when she has a 30% or 40% off sale.  She has been doing a lot of 40% off sales lately.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 26, 2014)

I tried KCCC like the directions said on soaking wet hair.  I see why its elongated.  The weight of the water and product keeps the hair heavy.  If I was air drying it would take forever because of that.  Usually I shake the excess water out and my S curls turn to coily curls and shrink closer to my head.  

I'm sitting under my hooded dryer though because I'm off and have nowhere to be.


----------



## SheenaVee (Dec 26, 2014)

This thread is making me want to do a wash and go! I haven't done one in a few months now because my go to style has been in two pigtails (like in my siggy and avi) because it's just so quick and easy and can last me a whole week without having to be redone. Plus, it shows my length. But I think I'm gonna do a wash and go one of these days.


----------



## Joigirl (Dec 26, 2014)

pattyr5 said:


> I did my WNG today with a product that I thought I would hate, but I was pleasantly surprised by the fluffy and curly results.  I used SM JBCO leave in and Jane Carter Curl Defining Creme. The JC was part of my stash forever and I never used it because I had mediocre results with some of her other products.



Love this look! Your hair looks really nice and fluffy. I loved that Creme, but it irritated my scalp.


----------



## pattyr5 (Dec 26, 2014)

shawnyblazes said:


> That curl defining creme is a favorite of mine. I just dont like the price.



I hear you!  I wanted to kick my own A$$ for not buying during Black Friday. 

Joigirl  thanks...but I have to admit my dream hair would be like yours!  Your curls are everything.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 26, 2014)

So, Im doing some thinking.  I cant be washing KCCC down the drain every 3 days.


Im going to stick with my Xtreme Professional Wet Line and other cheap gels and only use the KCCC if I really need a no fail WnG.


I was trying to figure out exactly how much can I use per WnG thats reasonable. Its just not happening. I eyeballed about 3-4 ounces out for this WnG. I could probably keep this for a week but I like water rinsing or washing my hair every 3 days. It cuts down on the tangles a lot for my hair.

Its funny because I dont mind washing Miss Jessies out, but that KCCC?  , I get mad, LOL


----------



## Joigirl (Dec 26, 2014)

pattyr5 said:


> I hear you!  I wanted to kick my own A$$ for not buying during Black Friday.  Joigirl  thanks...but I have to admit my dream hair would be like yours!  Your curls are everything.



Thanks pattyr5, I love my curls but these single strand knots are killing me. I actually did a decent TO this week and I think I fell in love and will be doing more of them this winter along with my WNGs. Who knew you could pineapple a TO at night and just fluff and go in the morning.


----------



## Coilystep (Dec 27, 2014)

Today's hair


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 27, 2014)

Okay soooo I don't know what I'm doing wrong but my grays never turn a brown they always turn golden copper. I've even used more indingo to henna ratio but it still isnt working. Ah well guess I jist have to deal with the color it gives me lol.

Anyway here's the pics of ny hendigo. No different than they way it usually looks. All the color is result from my hendigo of my grays. My hair is not dyed  and that should give you an idea of how much gray I have lol. For some reason though I have more gray in the front and sides than the back....today's wash n go are the last 3 pics. The others are just to show the color 



View attachment 290421



View attachment 290423



View attachment 290425



View attachment 290427



View attachment 290429



View attachment 290431


----------



## Joigirl (Dec 27, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Okay soooo I don't know what I'm doing wrong but my grays never turn a brown they always turn golden copper. I've even used more indingo to henna ratio but it still isnt working. Ah well guess I jist have to deal with the color it gives me lol.  Anyway here's the pics of ny hendigo. No different than they way it usually looks. All the color is result from my hendigo of my grays. My hair is not dyed  and that should give you an idea of how much gray I have lol. For some reason though I have more gray in the front and sides than the back....today's wash n go are the last 3 pics. The others are just to show the color



I use the two step process and my gray ends up a reddish brown color over time. I've never tried to use them together, but I image that I'd end up with more red.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 27, 2014)

Joigirl said:


> I use the two step process and my gray ends up a reddish brown color over time. I've never tried to use them together, but I image that I'd end up with more red.



Ive been hendigoing for 2 years and it hasnt changed my color at all :-(  i get the same exact color deposit. Maybe I need to do it more often. Lucky you I bet the red is beautiful!  Okay what's the 2 step process?  I mix everything together.


----------



## pattyr5 (Dec 27, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Okay soooo I don't know what I'm doing wrong but my grays never turn a brown they always turn golden copper. I've even used more indingo to henna ratio but it still isnt working. Ah well guess I jist have to deal with the color it gives me lol.  Anyway here's the pics of ny hendigo. No different than they way it usually looks. All the color is result from my hendigo of my grays. My hair is not dyed  and that should give you an idea of how much gray I have lol. For some reason though I have more gray in the front and sides than the back....today's wash n go are the last 3 pics. The others are just to show the color



I have only done henna a few times but my BFF does henna monthly and she does it in a two step process....meaning henna first then the indigo after. I takes a longer among of time i imagine but her hair looks jet black.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 27, 2014)

pattyr5 said:


> I have only done henna a few times but my BFF does henna monthly and she does it in a two step process....meaning henna first then the indigo after. I takes a longer among of time i imagine but her hair looks jet black.



Thanks okay so are you mixing both of them with the tea? I dont want jet black or black at all really just a chocolate brown. Someone mentioned before to use cocoa but I need to know how much and am I still using the indigo as well. Guess I'll hop back over to the henna thread.


----------



## Joigirl (Dec 27, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Thanks okay so are you mixing both of them with the tea? I dont want jet black or black at all really just a chocolate brown. Someone mentioned before to use cocoa but I need to know how much and am I still using the indigo as well. Guess I'll hop back over to the henna thread.



The two step process is supposed to make your hair jet black. Mine never is totally black, maybe because I only use henna and then indigo once every three months. My dark hair turns black, but my gray hair is dark brown that takes in a reddish tone as the indigo dissipates.

In the one step process you have to use more indigo to deepen the color. You may also want to add Amla which helps release the red in the henna.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 27, 2014)

Joigirl said:


> The two step process is supposed to make your hair jet black. Mine never is totally black. maybe because I only only henna and then indigo once every three months. My dark hair turns black, but my gray hair is dark brown that takes in a reddish tone as the indigo dissipates.
> 
> In the one step process you have to use more indigo to deepen the color. You may also want to add Amla which helps release the red in the henna.



Thanks Joi...yes I add amla as well and othe ayurvedic powders...I'm just going to have to accept this is the color I get. It isn't a bad color I'm just being picky lol.


----------



## Joigirl (Dec 27, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Thanks Joi...yes I add amla as well and othe ayurvedic powders...I'm just going to have to accept this is the color I get. It isn't a bad color I'm just being picky lol.



What type of henna do you use?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 27, 2014)

Joigirl said:


> What type of henna do you use?



I was first using nupur  (i think that's what it's called) and in may i think it was i bought the hennasooq and indigo from them and used that.


----------



## Joigirl (Dec 27, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> I was first using nupur  (i think that's what it's called) and in may i think it was i bought the hennasooq and indigo from them and used that.



I haven't tried those brands. I use Jamila henna. It lovers the grays. Well and is very inexpensive. You can buy from Amazin, but a local Indian Grocer will likely have it for half the price. $2.59 for 100 grams.


----------



## pattyr5 (Dec 27, 2014)

The henna for hair site http://www.hennaforhair.com/mixes/index.html has mixes to achieve different colors. I'm not sure what made my results dark because i put a lot of things in...maybe because I used coffee ?


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Dec 27, 2014)

The curls are back. Prior to washing I doused my hair in oil, and let it sit for a few hours.  I'm happy with the trim although I haven't done an official wash n go yet but I can tell from washing my hair that it's exactly what I wanted. After every flat iron I always follow up with a protein treatment (it's on my hair in this pic) I primarily use wen but he doesn't have any hard core penetrating protein treatments in his line. I use keracare super penetrating reconstructor. It's hydrolyzed wheat protein, doesn't smell bad and not messy. My curls pop after this treatment and doesn't make my hair hard or brittle.


----------



## pattyr5 (Dec 27, 2014)

I'm on day 3 of my wash and go... Looking forward to redoing it. One thing I discovered is that no matter what products I use , I can't go past 3 days before rewashing. The curls at my roots puff up and just look a mess.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Dec 28, 2014)

I shampoo'd today with Carol's Daughter Black Vanilla Sulfate-free shampoo (loove it, made my hair so soft, now I wanna try the conditioner ). I used As I Am leave-in (love!! makes my hair soft and silky  I'm surprised by how much I like it) and the Olive Oil Eco Styler. I love the way my hair is drying.


----------



## KaramelKutie803 (Dec 28, 2014)

Think I may decide to go ahead and join this challeneg. I live in  SC and our weayher varies throughout the week during winter. We're still having some days in the mid 70s and then back down to the low 50s. I think I'll cowash ebery 2-3 days if not daily. Are you ladies mainly cowashing at night or first thing in the mornings


----------



## Coilystep (Dec 28, 2014)

KaramelKutie803 said:


> Think I may decide to go ahead and join this challeneg. I live in  SC and our weayher varies throughout the week during winter. We're still having some days in the mid 70s and then back down to the low 50s. I think I'll cowash ebery 2-3 days if not daily. Are you ladies mainly cowashing at night or first thing in the mornings


  I cowash every morning.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Dec 28, 2014)

pattyr5 said:


> I'm on day 3 of my wash and go... Looking forward to redoing it. One thing I discovered is that no matter what products I use , I can't go past 3 days before rewashing. The curls at my roots puff up and just look a mess.



This is usually the case with me if I just do my regular wng with no gel or additives to make it last longer. But regardless I'm usually ready to wash by day 3-4 anyway provided that I'm not have a lazy unmotivated week


----------



## Joigirl (Dec 28, 2014)

KaramelKutie803 said:


> Think I may decide to go ahead and join this challeneg. I live in  SC and our weayher varies throughout the week during winter. We're still having some days in the mid 70s and then back down to the low 50s. I think I'll cowash ebery 2-3 days if not daily. Are you ladies mainly cowashing at night or first thing in the mornings



I try to do my hair during the weekend when I can allow it to air dry. If I wash at night, I sit under a hooded dryer or diffuse to speed up the drying process. It takes my hair 8 or more hours to completely air dry.


----------



## KaramelKutie803 (Dec 28, 2014)

stephanie75miller said:


> I cowash every morning.



Have you noticed your hair getting overly moisturized? I've heard where some women experience their hair feeling mushy? Are you using protein conditioners?


----------



## KaramelKutie803 (Dec 28, 2014)

Joigirl said:


> I try to do my hair during the weekend when I can allow it to air dry. If I wash at night, I sit under a hooded dryer or diffuse to speed up the drying process. It takes my hair 8 or more hours to completely air dry.



Wow that's a long time lol. Does diffusing make your hair frizzy?


----------



## Coilystep (Dec 28, 2014)

KaramelKutie803 said:


> Have you noticed your hair getting overly moisturized? I've heard where some women experience their hair feeling mushy? Are you using protein conditioners?


  I haven't had that problem. I mostly use Aussie moist, AIA coconut cowash, and cantu cowash.


----------



## pattyr5 (Dec 28, 2014)

I decided to try Ampro gel tonight. Hoping I get a better result than the Ecostyler.


----------



## Karmi (Dec 29, 2014)

Hey guys. Here's my hair done today using SM raw Shea butter detangler and Eco styler olive oil. I really like this combo. There's no crunch at all and it dried really fast.


----------



## Karmi (Dec 29, 2014)

KaramelKutie803 said:


> Think I may decide to go ahead and join this challeneg. I live in  SC and our weayher varies throughout the week during winter. We're still having some days in the mid 70s and then back down to the low 50s. I think I'll cowash ebery 2-3 days if not daily. Are you ladies mainly cowashing at night or first thing in the mornings



I do my hair at night. I couldn't possibly do make up, outfit and hair in the morning and make it to work before 11 Lol.


----------



## pattyr5 (Dec 29, 2014)

Karmi said:


> I do my hair at night. I couldn't possibly do make up, outfit and hair in the morning and make it to work before 11 Lol.



Me either! Lol.


----------



## Joigirl (Dec 29, 2014)

KaramelKutie803 said:


> Wow that's a long time lol. Does diffusing make your hair frizzy?



Not for me. I diffuse with cool air and try not to disturb my curl pattern.


----------



## pattyr5 (Dec 29, 2014)

Not at all happy with the way my hair came out today. The Ampro shrunk my hair up a lot and made the curls weird and crunchy.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Dec 29, 2014)

My wash and go this week with a flat twists out in the front.


----------



## bronzephoenix (Dec 29, 2014)

Day 3 (4?) of my wng. The last two nights I've been stretching it a bit with elastic ponytail holders at the roots to combat shrinkage as it gets older. It's definitely working  I'll be doing this more often. Especially in the areas with tighter curl patterns.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Dec 29, 2014)

pattyr5 said:


> Not at all happy with the way my hair came out today. The Ampro shrunk my hair up a lot and made the curls weird and crunchy.



Scrunch out the crunch! I do it as soon as it dries lol with a small amount of oil in my hands as I do it.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Dec 29, 2014)

So unless I decide to cut more inches off the top I'm not going to get that volume I was hoping for like I had last year  it's a wrap for that. the front is still too long and the layers are too heavy  so I'm over it.  I still like how it came out.  I used Wen Pomegranate cleansing conditioner and the pomegranate styling cream together as a leave in and air dried....it's still damp at the roots so I'll reassess tomorrow. I think I need one more protein treatment too.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 29, 2014)

Today's wash and go with just Tresemme flawless curls creme and ecostyler argon oil one...my hair is crazy...its a looser curl in the front and sides. It has this patch in the crown that annoys the heck out of me...ugh and it's fine and thin. Oh did I mention the grays lol...Sigh okay enough first 3 pics of wet hair and last 3 dry.


----------



## pattyr5 (Dec 29, 2014)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Scrunch out the crunch! I do it as soon as it dries lol with a small amount of oil in my hands as I do it.



I actually did try scrunching with Argan Oil...then that just made it feel like twizzlers.  Maybe it's was not compatible with my leave in or the SM Curl Enhancing Smoothie?  All I know is I'm washing this stuff out after I get out of the gym.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Dec 29, 2014)

pattyr5 said:


> I actually did try scrunching with Argan Oil...then that just made it feel like twizzlers.  Maybe it's was not compatible with my leave in or the SM Curl Enhancing Smoothie?  All I know is I'm washing this stuff out after I get out of the gym.




That could be it! Everything I tried to use with SM was a fail except the curl and style milk probably because it's thin and easily distributes. Heavy creamy oil based products with gel doesn't work for me at all.


----------



## pattyr5 (Dec 29, 2014)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> That could be it! Everything I tried to use with SM was a fail except the curl and style milk probably because it's thin and when I easily distributes. Heavy creamy oil based products with gel doesn't work for me at all.



So what do you use under your gel?  My hair gets really dry if I use a thin or watery leave in. 

Are you deciding to cut your hair?  I was thinking about layering the top some how because my hair just falls forward and gets flat on top. I thought I had thinning hair but when I went to Hair Rules, Anthony Dickey said it was just the weight of my hair and looser curl that made it that way. I don't want any crazy layers because I do wear my hair straight as well.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Dec 29, 2014)

My hurr today freshly cowashed. KCKT and KCCC applied


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Dec 29, 2014)

pattyr5 said:


> So what do you use under your gel?  My hair gets really dry if I use a thin or watery leave in.  Are you deciding to cut your hair?  I was thinking about layering the top some how because my hair just falls forward and gets flat on top. I thought I had thinning hair but when I went to Hair Rules, Anthony Dickey said it was just the weight of my hair and looser curl that made it that way. I don't want any crazy layers because I do wear my hair straight as well.



I usually use wen or the trader joes conditioners under the gel. KCC knot today in conjunction with it if i remember. They are thick enough to hold in the moisture for my hair but water based so they easily absorb in my hair and mix well with the gel. 


Oh and I posted pics of my trimmed hair up thread. I got long layers added last Tuesday. 2-3 inches taken off the front and an inch in the back. The angled bob I had was no more and the shape added to much weight to my wng making it look mushroomy lol. I'm ALWAYS cutting or trimming my hair. Every 3-4 months. I wanted more volume which I got but not like what I had last year. The only way to do that is to cut more, but I want longer hair so I need to calm down lol.


----------



## Joigirl (Dec 29, 2014)

pattyr5 said:


> So what do you use under your gel?  My hair gets really dry if I use a thin or watery leave in.  Are you deciding to cut your hair?  I was thinking about layering the top some how because my hair just falls forward and gets flat on top. I thought I had thinning hair but when I went to Hair Rules, Anthony Dickey said it was just the weight of my hair and looser curl that made it that way. I don't want any crazy layers because I do wear my hair straight as well.



Have you considered sealing with a butter? I been sealing my WNGs with a butter after the leave in and this helps with crunchiness and moisture retention. I haven't tried the Ampro, so I'm not sure which butters will work with it. My favorite butter is Donna Marie Buttercreme, but any will likely do.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Dec 29, 2014)

Joigirl said:


> Have you considered sealing with a butter? I been sealing my WNGs with a butter after the leave in and this helps with crunchiness and moisture retention. I haven't tried the Ampro, so I'm not sure which butters will work with it. My favorite butter is Donna Marie Buttercreme, but any will likely do.



I've seen people get good results this way!  

Butters just sit on my hair no matter what I do :Nono:


----------



## Joigirl (Dec 29, 2014)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> I've seen people get good results this way!   Butters just sit on my hair no matter what I do :Nono:



Sorry to hear that. My hair seems to soak up everything. Only ingredient I can't use is coconut oil.


----------



## Joigirl (Dec 30, 2014)

I've taken a break from WNGs to do twist-outs. When I make the twists small enough, it looks almost like a WNG with more uniform curls. This may be an alternative for those that want to switch up their look. I used a leave-in, twisting cream and gel for this TO.


----------



## Karmi (Dec 30, 2014)

^^^ It came out great. Curls look so uniform. 

 I did the same thing and got similar results as my WnG hair. But my hair is uneven so I need to trim to make it look good.


----------



## Karmi (Dec 30, 2014)

I'm loving my hair today. On day 3 of this WnG and I'm so happy with my fluffy hair! It's still soft and touchable. SM raw Shea butter detangler will be my must use product combo when using Eco styler.


----------



## Coilystep (Dec 30, 2014)

This morning I just used my fingers instead of my brush. I don't have as much shrinkage. Which is cool with me.


----------



## pattyr5 (Dec 30, 2014)

Joigirl said:


> Sorry to hear that. My hair seems to soak up everything. Only ingredient I can't use is coconut oil.



I thought it was just me. My hair hates coconut oil!!! It's so strange because I used it all the time when I was relaxed. 

I have not tried dealing with butter.... In fact I have to ever sealed my hair with anything unless I was doing a twist out it braid out. My hair is funny. Butters that have shea in it just sit on my strands. 





Naked hair in a puff.


----------



## sweetpea7 (Dec 30, 2014)

Loving my wash n go even more since I started wearing a side bang.  
In my hair is KCNT and watery FSG. It was a good hair day but had no real hold


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 30, 2014)

Joigirl said:


> I've taken a break from WNGs to do twist-outs. When I make the twists small enough, it looks almost like a WNG with more uniform curls. This may be an alternative for those that want to switch up their look. I used a leave-in, twisting cream and gel for this TO.



I didn't  think I could hate you anymore but I was wrong  lol...just gorgeous!


----------



## Joigirl (Dec 30, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> I didn't  think I could hate you anymore but I was wrong  lol...just gorgeous!



You are too funny! Girl, my TOs have been mess for the last two years until I finally used a light gel to get some definition and gained some length.


----------



## Joigirl (Dec 30, 2014)

pattyr5 said:


> I thought it was just me. My hair hates coconut oil!!! It's so strange because I used it all the time when I was relaxed.  I have not tried dealing with butter.... In fact I have to ever sealed my hair with anything unless I was doing a twist out it braid out. My hair is funny. Butters that have shea in it just sit on my strands.  Naked hair in a puff.



My hair is so much happier without coconut oil, but it is in everything. Thankfully my hair is okay with moisturizing creams that do not have coconut oil or any derivative of coconut oil.  You are very lucky, my crown is dry in 2-3  days if I don't seal.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 30, 2014)

Joigirl said:


> You are too funny! Girl, my TOs have been mess for the last two years until I finally used a light gel to get some definition and gained some length.



Well whatever you did it's working...good job!


----------



## pattyr5 (Dec 30, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> I didn't  think I could hate you anymore but I was wrong  lol...just gorgeous!



Lol, I was thinking the same thing!!  Her curls are gorgeous. Definitely my curl crush.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Dec 30, 2014)

Ok so the volume is there. I'm satisfied. Day 2 hair.


----------



## Joigirl (Dec 30, 2014)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Ok so the volume is there. I'm satisfied. Day 2 hair.



Beautiful and voluminous!


----------



## pattyr5 (Dec 31, 2014)

My overnight wash and go, first time using a butter under the gel.


----------



## Joigirl (Dec 31, 2014)

pattyr5 said:


> My overnight wash and go, first time using a butter under the gel.



Looks good! How does it feel?


----------



## Coilystep (Jan 1, 2015)

Happy New Years!!!!!!! Here's to a new year filled with flawless wash n goes and lots of hair growth.


----------



## pattyr5 (Jan 1, 2015)

Joigirl said:


> Looks good! How does it feel?



It was definitely softer but I got less curl. Gonna try a lighter butter.


----------



## OhTall1 (Jan 1, 2015)

Happy New Year ladies!

I'm not a part of this challenge, but maybe you can help.  I'm trying to see if I can wash and go and I'm having problems.

I got a Deva Cut last week, and it looked great after it was styled.  


The stylist told me everything he did and everything he used, and I am just not able to replicate anything close to this.  He used Mop Top products and walked me through the curly girl method.  He sat me under a hooded dryer for a bit and then dried it more with a diffuser.  I told him that I already had products at home (Shea Moisture, Giovanni, TJ's Tea Tree Tingle, V05), so he only recommended that I get some Mop Top gel.  

Every one of my attempts looks like this:


Basically no matter what products I use, I get a partially defined ball of crazy.  The only thing I don't have is a hooded dryer.  I've partially diffused it and then let it air dry and I've let it completely air dry.  Same results.  Do you think that's what making the difference?  

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

BTW, I have no idea what my hair type is.  I've been wearing crochet braids for two years and decided to see if I could manage to style my natural hair over my holiday break.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 1, 2015)

I think your hair looks great. I dont diffuse my hair at all, it makes the hair weird, extra shrunken and dry.

I continue to pull the product thru my strands until all of the hair feels coated and I do not shake my hair unless I want it to shrink.  I do sit under a hooded dryer though LaChaBla


I'm going to be out of the WnG for about 6 weeks. Getting crochetbraids Monday. What I can say is , washing my hair every three days is the bomb. I miss it already and its only been 3 days, LOL.  Keeping my hair stretched until I get my install.


----------



## Joigirl (Jan 1, 2015)

LaChaBla said:


> Happy New Year ladies!  I'm not a part of this challenge, but maybe you can help.  I'm trying to see if I can wash and go and I'm having problems.  I got a Deva Cut last week, and it looked great after it was styled.  The stylist told me everything he did and everything he used, and I am just not able to replicate anything close to this.  He used Mop Top products and walked me through the curly girl method.  He sat me under a hooded dryer for a bit and then dried it more with a diffuser.  I told him that I already had products at home (Shea Moisture, Giovanni, TJ's Tea Tree Tingle, V05), so he only recommended that I get some Mop Top gel.  Every one of my attempts looks like this:  Basically no matter what products I use, I get a partially defined ball of crazy.  The only thing I don't have is a hooded dryer.  I've partially diffused it and then let it air dry and I've let it completely air dry.  Same results.  Do you think that's what making the difference?  Any help would be greatly appreciated.  BTW, I have no idea what my hair type is.  I've been wearing crochet braids for two years and decided to see if I could manage to style my natural hair over my holiday break.



Try changing your products. My hair does not like coconut oil. So when I use anything with that ingredient, my crown looks dry and frizzy. The Shea Moisture might be the culprit or one of the other products. Make sure you section your hair and apply product in small portions of each section from root to tip and don't be stingy. Put in a little more than you think you need. Test dufferent product combos.


----------



## Coilystep (Jan 1, 2015)

LaChaBla your hair looks great love the shape. I totally agree with what the other ladies suggested. I would only add the cowashing is what is key to my regiment I wet my hair everyday I only air dry. When I diffuse it causes more shrinkage. Make sure you are coating your hair well.  I have found I cannot use Shea moisture for styling my hair hates it. I love their deep conditioners though. This week I've been experimenting with using only my fingers for styling and that has worked great for me. I've had less shrinkage doing this.


----------



## OhTall1 (Jan 1, 2015)

shawnyblazes Joigirl stephanie75miller 

Thanks ladies!  The MopTop products had no coconut oil, meanwhile I'm using 2 separate Shea Moisture Coconut Hibiscus products.  That could be the problem.  I'm probably also not using enough product.

Off to do some shopping!


----------



## Coilystep (Jan 1, 2015)

1st wash n go for the year


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm going to Ulta today and getting this!


----------



## Coilystep (Jan 1, 2015)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> I'm going to Ulta today and getting this!


  I want to try the superfruit line. However I haven't been successful with Shea moisture products except for the deep conditioners.


----------



## mssoconfused (Jan 1, 2015)

I want to like Shea Moisture but I'm not a huge fan. The only product I somewhat like is the JBCO deep conditioner


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jan 1, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> I want to try the superfruit line. However I haven't been successful with Shea moisture products except for the deep conditioners.



Their products suck for me as well but I think I am optimistic with this one. I just watched a YT vid where a girl with hair close to mine sing the praises if this as a cowash. She said that the other lines sucked for her as well but this is a winner. So I'm going to see if I've finally found a SM product that I can use.


----------



## Coilystep (Jan 1, 2015)

mssoconfused said:


> I want to like Shea Moisture but I'm not a huge fan. The only product I somewhat like is the JBCO deep conditioner





Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> Their products suck for me as well but I think I am optimistic with this one. I just watched a YT vid where a girl with hair close to mine sing the praises if this as a cowash. She said that the other lines sucked for her as well but this is a winner. So I'm going to see if I've finally found a SM product that I can use.


  once i went natural I just thought I was going to be loving and using Shea moisture strictly. That was definitely not the case.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Jan 2, 2015)

Ulta has a $3.50 off $10 coupon. I like the SM super fruit Masque. Its a staple for me.


----------



## Karmi (Jan 2, 2015)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> I'm going to Ulta today and getting this!


    What video did you watch? I like most of SM products for my hair. Surprisingly all of their lines work for my hair. I haven't bothered with this one though because I didn't see much positive reviews on it.


----------



## pattyr5 (Jan 2, 2015)

My conditioner only WNG today. Less clumps, less defined curls but lots of movement.


----------



## Coilystep (Jan 3, 2015)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> I'm going to Ulta today and getting this!


  so did you pick this up have you used it yet?


----------



## OhTall1 (Jan 3, 2015)

I took your advice.  I put my Shea Moisture stuff on the shelf and went out and bought some V05 conditioners.  I got this hair dryer from Sally on New Years Day on sale .  I also stumbled across the Anthony Dickey thread and watched the video which confirmed what you guys said - I wasn't using enough product.  I was using less than half of what he used.  I was interested in his comment that the detangling phase is all about setting your curls up for what you want them to look like once you're done.  I figured I'd give this method a shot.

So, here was my DIY before:


And here's the DIY after:


Cowashed with V05 Kiwi Lime Squeeze clarifying conditioner
Conditioned with V05 Peach Fruit Smoothie moisturizing conditioner.  I used this to "set up the curls" and I left some in.
Styled with MopTop medium hold anti-frizz gel
Spritzed with water (I didn't want to fully re-soak)
Sat under the dryer for 20 minutes on low heat and then another 20 minutes under cool

The pic on the left was right before I got under the dryer and the middle pic was after.  The flat spot on the left side of the middle pic is where my hair got flattened by the side of the dryer (I was able to shake it out).  So for me, that part of the Anthony Dickey method works.

Once again, thanks so much ladies for your help!


----------



## Napp (Jan 3, 2015)

Here is a quick wash n go with vo5 passion fruit moisture milk and sealed with some Shea butter. My hair is so soft and touchable!


----------



## LadyRaider (Jan 3, 2015)

Anyone use a smoothing conditioner for their wash and go's? I always had good luck with Suave Keratin Smooth, but was wondering if I'm just doing it wrong. The point of a smoothing conditioner is to stop frizz, correct? 

I did get a Smooth Sexy Hair this week when it was on sale at Ulta, and I got really flat hair that didn't cooperate at all. So now I'm not sure if I am really doing anything with smoothing conditioners at all. 

Do you guys think they actually do anything that's helpful when using it on hair you don't plan to straighten?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 3, 2015)

I thought I was getting Crochet Braids this coming Monday but wont get it installed until the 20th.

Monday I'll be back on my Wng after wearing my hair stretched for almost a week. I didnt feel like doing wash day and having to have it dry for  church tomorrow.


----------



## krissyhair (Jan 3, 2015)

I bought a new conditioner for cowashing. It's suave clarifying conditioner. It has all of the basic ingredients as the coconut, except for the fancy extracts and honey at the end. 








There is the label and ingredients for the clarifying conditioner.

Below is the coconut conditioner ingredients


----------



## pattyr5 (Jan 3, 2015)

krissyhair said:


> I bought a new conditioner for cowashing. It's suave clarifying conditioner. It has all of the basic ingredients as the coconut, except for the fancy extracts and honey at the end.  There is the label and ingredients for the clarifying conditioner.  Below is the coconut conditioner ingredients



I never heard of a clarifying conditioner. Is this supposed to be used as a cowash?


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jan 3, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> so did you pick this up have you used it yet?





Karmi said:


> What video did you watch? I like most of SM products for my hair. Surprisingly all of their lines work for my hair. I haven't bothered with this one though because I didn't see much positive reviews on it.



Karmi let me see if I can find the vid and I'll add the link

Also this 10 in 1 is decent. It can't replace my holy grail products but for a SM product it's actually not bad. The smell is terrible though


----------



## krissyhair (Jan 4, 2015)

pattyr5 said:


> I never heard of a clarifying conditioner. Is this supposed to be used as a cowash?



I think it can be used as a cowash, or a light condition for someone who wants zero build-up.


----------



## LadyRaider (Jan 4, 2015)

I tried Curl Junkie Pattern Pusher today and I'm kinda frizzy. I mean it was pretty, but frizzy. I didn't use a lot, but as I was putting it on, it didn't feel as if I NEEDED a lot. 

But I will try a heavier hand next time.


----------



## Coilystep (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm thinking of buying Camille rose naturals curl maker and curl milk has anyone tried these?


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 4, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> I'm thinking of buying Camille rose naturals curl maker and curl milk has anyone tried these?


  Tried the curl maker and it flaked like crazy.  It looked fine while it was still damp but once dried it wasn't crunchy so I was really surprised by the flakes.


----------



## Joigirl (Jan 4, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> I'm thinking of buying Camille rose naturals curl maker and curl milk has anyone tried these?



I've only tried the curl milk. It was just okay on my hair. I never finished it because it provided no moisture. I know others that love it, so you probably have to try it for yourself.


----------



## Karmi (Jan 4, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> I'm thinking of buying Camille rose naturals curl maker and curl milk has anyone tried these?



I love the curl maker. It is now my HG WnG styler. I think you have to be light handed with it, too much will make it flake and dry sticky. The definition I get is fab.  I don't care for the price though so I alternate between it and Eco styler.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 4, 2015)

Wondering if I should deep condition tonight but I dont have any yogurt for my cherry lola.  Tomorrow is skate night so Id have to do my hair really early but I have running around to do.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jan 4, 2015)

Today's WNG. alls (yes alls lol) I'm using in my hair today is the SM 10-in-1 super fruit conditioner.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jan 4, 2015)

Why do my pics keep posting sideways?!!?


----------



## atlien11 (Jan 4, 2015)

I have a question for the ladies on this challenge (I tried to read through all 33 pages of this thread but didn't see anything ):

Is anyone using a hooded dryer for their WnG now that its cold?? Are your results the same?

I just moved to Philly and I don't want to catch my death out here from wet hair. I just bought a professional salon dryer from LCL and hoping to use this to dry my hair. It takes FOR.EV.ER to dry .

TIA!!


----------



## krissyhair (Jan 4, 2015)

atlien11 said:


> I have a question for the ladies on this challenge (I tried to read through all 33 pages of this thread but didn't see anything ):
> 
> Is anyone using a hooded dryer for their WnG now that its cold?? Are your results the same?
> 
> ...



That's the method used by the stylists on Miss Jessie's website. I've tried it one time before. It resulted in a slightly looser, hanging curl, but a little more frizz.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 4, 2015)

atlien11 

I usually sit under my hooded dryer to speed it up so its not soaking wet all day. The top usually gets dry quicker as I sit under it. I  try to stay under for an hour but it never works out that way, LOL.


----------



## SweetlyCurly (Jan 4, 2015)

atlien11 said:


> I have a question for the ladies on this challenge (I tried to read through all 33 pages of this thread but didn't see anything ):
> 
> Is anyone using a hooded dryer for their WnG now that its cold?? Are your results the same?
> 
> ...



I don't. I usually don't have time to even difusse. The most I do is dry as much as I can with my turbi microfiber towel and then go. Sometimes I feel the cold but it's not that serious


----------



## krissyhair (Jan 4, 2015)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> Why do my pics keep posting sideways?!!?



All of mine are sideways through the phone app.


----------



## Coilystep (Jan 4, 2015)

atlien11 said:


> I have a question (I tried to read through all 33 pages of this thread but didn't see anything ). Is anyone using a hooded dryer for their WnG now that its cold?? Are your results the same?  I just moved to Philly and I don't want to catch my death out here from wet hair. I just bought a professional salon dryer from LCL and hoping to use this to dry my hair. It takes FOR.EV.ER to dry .  TIA!!


  I prefer to air dry. I live in Georgia and it not really that cold yet. I plan to airdry throughout the winter. I don't like the way my hair looks with diffusing or sitting under dryer. It causes me to have more shrinkage. Sorry I don't have any advice.


----------



## atlien11 (Jan 4, 2015)

Thank you for all the responses. I think ill have to experiment because I despise sleeping in wet hair but I know that my hair takes forever to dry.

Someone suggested lights twists with my hair clipped to my shirt to help stretch it and combat shrinkage. Not really sure how thats gonna work out but i guess thats the fun in it.

Anyway, can't wait to join this challenge 

Thanks again!!


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Jan 4, 2015)

I dry 80% then diffuse.


----------



## beauti (Jan 5, 2015)

*back to my updo wash and go*


----------



## pattyr5 (Jan 5, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> I'm thinking of buying Camille rose naturals curl maker and curl milk has anyone tried these?



I love the curl maker for a nice light WNG. I use it in the summer when I am redoing my hair everyday and don't need a strong hold. The moisture milk just sits on my strands so I only use it when I'm bunning or after a rollerset.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jan 5, 2015)

I need a heavier conditioner to use as a styler for my wng's.  Or maybe it's just my hair that is fluffy as hell.


----------



## Coilystep (Jan 5, 2015)

Here is an example of the difference between drying out under hooded dryer and air dry.     Left side dried at salon under dryer right side air dried. I prefer air dried results.


----------



## pattyr5 (Jan 5, 2015)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> I need a heavier conditioner to use as a styler for my wng's.  Or maybe it's just my hair that is fluffy as hell.



Is your hair texture spongy or cottony?  I think some hair is just like that. My hair gets big and fluffy without gel.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jan 5, 2015)

pattyr5 said:


> Is your hair texture spongy or cottony?  I think some hair is just like that. My hair gets big and fluffy without gel.



I think it's cottony but honestly I don't know the difference between the two lol. Is there a way to know?


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jan 5, 2015)

Today's COWNG. Yes I am wearing the same shirt from yesterday. At least I showered today


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Jan 5, 2015)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> I think it's cottony but honestly I don't know the difference between the two lol. Is there a way to know?



Does ur hair repel water when it's wet or does it need the help of conditioner to soak in.


 If I want less cottony/poofy results I leave more water in my hair...sucks with the drying time but that's the only way that I can combat it. The product I use varies too but it all really comes down to how much water I decide to leave in my hair.


----------



## OhTall1 (Jan 5, 2015)

Hey ladies, I'm going to join this challenge. 

Like I posted last week, I'm a new natural so my regimen is definitely still a work in progress.  I work out 4x a week and I plan to wash on Tuesdays, Thursdays and Sundays, unless I determine that I can go longer.  I'm going to start with the conditioners and styling products that I already have on hand (V05, Giovanni, TJ's, MopTop, As I Am) before I start venturing out to try other stuff.  I also plan to visit the salon approx. once a month.  It costs about the same amount that I was spending on my crochets, and that hair was getting thrown in the trash every 4-6 weeks!  It won't be a problem to take that same money and devote it to the hair that's actually growing out of my head.    

I already posted a starting shot last week, so I'll share my 2014 protective styles.  My crochets are similar enough to my wash and go that everyone thought I was just wearing darker, shorter extensions when I came to work today.    


Here's today's hair. 

I did this WNG last night before I went to bed.  Still just using V05 clarifying conditioner, V05 moisture milk and MopTop medium hold anti frizz gel, and sitting under the dryer.  I put it up in a satin bonnet last night with a little bit of jojoba oil.  I'm not sure if I should shower without a cap in the morning for the moisture, or if I should spritz it with something, so I did both.  Just some watered down conditioner and jojoba oil.

SN:  Funny how people's perspective of your hair can be so different than your own.  I was worried this morning that I had crazy old disco lady hair and that the style didn't look very youthful.  Before I told them that I wasn't wearing  extensions, I had one person ask me why I went back to my more conservative look (I just recently changed from 1B/30 extensions to 4/30) and another person mentioned that the darker color and shorter style made me look younger.  Who knew?!


----------



## Coilystep (Jan 5, 2015)

Very nice. Sometimes we are our worst critics.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jan 5, 2015)

I bc'd last week so all I can do right now are wash n go's lol, I have between 1 and 3 inches of hair.   Will be watching this thread closely...


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 5, 2015)

tapioca_pudding said:


> I bc'd last week so all I can do right now are wash n go's lol, I have between 1 and 3 inches of hair.   Will be watching this thread closely...


Congrats on your BC!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jan 6, 2015)

For those of you that use gel or stylers for wash n gos and want to stretch the number of days between washes, try baggying after day one. If your hair is dry, spritz with water to make it slightly damp and then place plastic cap and bonnet on. If your hair is longer, try pulling it back in a pony before putting on plastic cap. I do this, and in the morning my hair is slightly damp, curls are clumped. I just shake n go. Hair is dry within an hour or so.  Sent from my iPhone 6 using LHCF


----------



## pattyr5 (Jan 6, 2015)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> I think it's cottony but honestly I don't know the difference between the two lol. Is there a way to know?




I'm still confused by it too. I just say MY hair is spongy because it has no shine whatsoever and it drinks up everything I put on it. My WNG end up looking like I never used any gel because it just get absorbed into my hair.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Jan 8, 2015)

Happy New Year ladies! I'm kinda late  lol

I used Ampro Pro Styl Argan Oil gel (protein free) and smoothed only, no raking. The definition that I got with this gel is pretty crazy.







my results













The gel smells very good, like a nice, light perfume. I love the consistency--the gel is very thick and it super clumped my curls. The hold is very flexible and my hair doesn't feel crispy/dry at all. The real test is how it rinses out b/c that can make or break a product for me (I hate when I rinse out a product and my hair feels stripped, extra dry, etc.)


----------



## Coilystep (Jan 9, 2015)

I finally broke down and tried ecostyler gel. I've had the green one which I think is the olive oil one (I'm not 100% sure). I've had it for a while but been avoiding it for some unknown reason. I saw a YouTube video where smartistabeauty paired it beautiful textures curl pudding and butter she got what I thought were good results no flakes and it dried clear. I've used thinner gels with no problems but ecostyler is thicker than any thing I've tried so far and I just haven't used it. I decided to tried this pairing however I could not find the beautiful textures butter at the walmart I went to last night they only had the curl pudding. I used both this morning and so far so good. It seems to be drying clear and its drying pretty fast. Usually it takes until at least lunchtime for my hair to dry completely and at this point my hair is almost completely dry at 9am.


----------



## Karmi (Jan 9, 2015)

It looks really nice, great definition. I like Eco styler because you can get more than one day hair using it.


----------



## Coilystep (Jan 9, 2015)

Karmi said:


> It looks really nice, great definition. I like Eco styler because you can get more than one day hair using it.


  I haven't mastered 2nd day hair yet. I think I may be able to get it with ecostyler. If it doesn't look right tomorrow I will retry with more ecostyler I thought I was using a lot but it is fully dry and I did not have a gel cast. I was prepared to have one and I was going to scrunch it out but I think I may not have used enough gel.


----------



## Coilystep (Jan 9, 2015)

I went to ulta today and got shea moisture superfruit complex conditioner and hair masque. They have Shea moisture buy one get one half off. I don't know when I will try them. I plan to experiment with ecostyler this weekend.


----------



## Joigirl (Jan 9, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> I haven't mastered 2nd day hair yet. I think I may be able to get it with ecostyler. If it doesn't look right tomorrow I will retry with more ecostyler I thought I was using a lot but it is fully dry and I did not have a gel cast. I was prepared to have one and I was going to scrunch it out but I think I may not have used enough gel.



stepanie75miller, have you tried wetting you hair in the morning and shaking it out? When my hair was your length, I would quickly dunk my head under shower spray, let it dampen in the shower and then after a few minutes shake it out. I usually got 2-3 day hair that way even if it was crushed to my scalp overnight.


----------



## Coilystep (Jan 9, 2015)

Joigirl said:


> stepanie75miller, have you tried wetting you hair in the morning and shaking it out? When my hair was your length, I would quickly dunk my head under shower spray, let it dampen in the shower and then after a few minutes shake it out. I usually got 2-3 day hair that way even if it was crushed to my scalp overnight.


  to tell the truth I've never realty try to preserve in the morning I take my bonnet off and look at it all stuck to my head just figure I have to start over.  I will try this tomorrow.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Jan 10, 2015)

has anyone ever tried the Renpure Organics Coconut Creme Curling Jelly Styling Gel?


----------



## MzRhonda (Jan 10, 2015)

Anyone use S Curl Texturzing Gel for their wash n go's?

I saw this video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f203hBDk5bM and her hair looks amazing.

I subscribe to her and her hair always looks amazing.


----------



## Coilystep (Jan 10, 2015)

So I technically got 2nd day hair.  I spritzed my hair last night and put a plastic cap on before bed. This morning took it off and fluffed. It look good. However I went to the gym and it is now an Afro which is fine but not the look I want so I'm about redo it.


----------



## Napp (Jan 10, 2015)

whiteoleander91 said:


> Happy New Year ladies! I'm kinda late  lol
> 
> I used Ampro Pro Styl Argan Oil gel (protein free) and smoothed only, no raking. The definition that I got with this gel is pretty crazy.
> 
> ...





Ive gotta try this stuff! Maybe ill try it one i get out of this wig phase.

whiteoleander91 have you heard of the Image line gels? I wanted to try the shine plus gel, the gelaqua, the widebody and the fixative. I wonder if they will work well on afro hair. I will probably go back to the curls when spring hits so if you are intersted i will keep you posted. The products from this line look really good


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Jan 10, 2015)

Napp said:


> Ive gotta try this stuff! Maybe ill try it one i get out of this wig phase.
> 
> whiteoleander91 have you heard of the Image line gels? I wanted to try the shine plus gel, the gelaqua, the widebody and the fixative. I wonder if they will work well on afro hair. I will probably go back to the curls when spring hits so if you are intersted i will keep you posted. The products from this line look really good



Hey Missy!! No, I haven't heard of those gels before! Please do keep me posted, I'm doing through a gel trying phase lol Napp if you try the ampro gel let me know how you like it!


----------



## krissyhair (Jan 11, 2015)

Today is wash day. I will be back to my natural curls after having a blowout one week and a curlformer set the next.

I'll just cowash really thoroughly and use leave in today.


----------



## kellistarr (Jan 11, 2015)

stephanie75miller that's looking good.  What did it look like the next day.  For whatever reasons, I only get 3 day hold at best whenever I use a gel.  I haven't tried ecostyler yet, so let me know your 3rd day results.


----------



## kellistarr (Jan 11, 2015)

whiteoleander91 said:


> has anyone ever tried the Renpure Organics Coconut Creme Curling Jelly Styling Gel?



Nope.  But I am going to look for this.  I've tried their cleansers and really like them.  Now they've got a curling gel.  That's exciting.


----------



## Coilystep (Jan 11, 2015)

kellistarr said:


> stephanie75miller that's looking good.  What did it look like the next day.  For whatever reasons, I only get 3 day hold at best whenever I use a gel.  I haven't tried ecostyler yet, so let me know your 3rd day results.


  I had to redo when came back from gym so I only got 2 day hair.


----------



## krissyhair (Jan 11, 2015)

If you want a clarifying conditioner to cowash for your wash and go, I suggest Suave Naturals Clarifying Conditioner. It cleaned super well, has no fuss ingredients and smells good like some classic Pantene.


----------



## Napp (Jan 11, 2015)

whiteoleander91 where did you get the ampro argan oil gel?

I went online and its expensive with shipping and i know ampro gels are usually cheap. I wonder if i should just wait for it to come out near me. Also did it dry soft or did it have a crunch to it? Did you use a leave in under it?


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Jan 11, 2015)

Napp said:


> whiteoleander91 where did you get the ampro argan oil gel?
> 
> I went online and its expensive with shipping and i know ampro gels are usually cheap. I wonder if i should just wait for it to come out near me. Also did it dry soft or did it have a crunch to it? Did you use a leave in under it?



Napp I got free small samples at the BSS, but I went to the Ampro website and ordered 3 small jars (10oz each) and payed I think $13 overall. The hold is very firm, but not crispy if that makes sense. When I rub my fingers over my ends, for example, they soften and bend very easily. The first time I used AIA leave-in, the second time I used safflower oil. I'm not sure that you _have_ to use a leave-in though, it's just something that I decided to do. It's not drying like Eco...I wish I had something to compare it to. A little goes a long way.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Jan 11, 2015)

kellistarr said:


> Nope.  But I am going to look for this.  I've tried their cleansers and really like them.  Now they've got a curling gel.  That's exciting.



I know!! When I saw it I was like aaaaaawww gotta try dis lol. They have it on Walgreens website, I'm not sure if you can get it on the ground. I need to at least try and get through some of my stuff before I try it, but I can't wait! Let me know how you like it!!!


----------



## SweetlyCurly (Jan 11, 2015)

Gonna wash because my hair is all messed up and I have to restyle...but I really don't want to. I'm freezing!


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Jan 11, 2015)

speaking of using up hurr produks  

from a few weeks ago: a couple of pics of my wash and go using AIA curling jelly. my hair felt very soft and moisturized.


----------



## pattyr5 (Jan 11, 2015)

Finally took my puff down and redid my wash and go. I'm rolling with the Jane Carter. It left my hair a little dry last time so I left my CJ Curl Rehab in underneath.


----------



## ckisland (Jan 11, 2015)

tapioca_pudding, I know I'm late, but welcome to the natural side !!!!

I've still been doing wash n'gos, but I haven't regular gel in awhile. I've been using my homemade flaxseed gel, but it dries my hair out . 

whiteoleander91, your wash n'go is poppin' and lockin', and is going to make me whip out my jar of gel


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Jan 11, 2015)

ckisland said:


> I've still been doing wash n'gos, but I haven't regular gel in awhile. I've been using my homemade flaxseed gel, but it dries my hair out .
> 
> whiteoleander91, your wash n'go is poppin' and lockin', and is going to make me whip out my jar of gel



lol! thank you ckisland :3 you've been washin' and goin' and you haven't shared no pitchas?!


----------



## uofmpanther (Jan 12, 2015)

I've been a little silent because it's so cold here. Last week, the real feel was -25 and I was afraid my hair might freeze. 

I did a wash and go with UFD Curly Magic (original formula), then put it up in a bun with Pink Eco. I've noticed my buns are sleeker when i rake through a slippery gel, then use eco on the edges.  I forgot to take pictures, but it wasn't exciting anyway.


----------



## OhTall1 (Jan 12, 2015)

I do my hair at night, so I basically never have Day One hair.  Here's today's look from last night's WNG:



Cowash with V05 Kiwi Lime Squeeze clarifying condition
Semi permanent color - Clairol advanced gray solution in rich dark brown
Conditioned with Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Moisture conditioner
Jojoba oil
Shea Moisture Coconut and Hibiscus Curl and Style Milk (realized at the last minute that I was out of Giovanni leave in )
Eco Styler Olive Oil gel
Air dry

This morning it got some steam from the shower, and then I sprayed it with some Shea Moisture Coconut and Hibiscus Hold and Shine Moisture Mist.

Other than the clarifying conditioner, everything else was completely different than anything else I've used or done.  No heat, I smoothed the milk and gel through my hair instead of raking it, and I actually sectioned my hair to make sure that product was better distributed.


----------



## beauti (Jan 12, 2015)

krissyhair said:


> If you want a clarifying conditioner to cowash for your wash and go, I suggest Suave Naturals Clarifying Conditioner. It cleaned super well, has no fuss ingredients and smells good like some classic Pantene.



*i love this conditioner. Always have bottle in my stash. Very moisturizing too*


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jan 12, 2015)

So even though my hair is still short, I realize that I need to take the time to shingle my products through instead of just rubbing them into my head haphazardly.   I end up with frizzy curls that way.  It takes a bit longer to shingle but nothing horrible.  Still tinkering with products.  I ordered some of that Argan Ampro gel online, I can't wait til it gets here.  I've been using the Dark and Lovely 10 n 1 gel stuff since I bc'd and it's "okay" but doesn't really give much definition. I really want to order the Agadir gel since I heard good things from Mo Knows Hair.


----------



## Coilystep (Jan 12, 2015)

This weekend I brought somethings on the spur of the moment. They weren't even on my list of things I want to try. I got elasta qp leave in conditioner and elasta qp curling pudding. They are both in the oil & mango line they smell really good. I usually don't like puddings but it smelled so good. I also got some random curl lotion. I haven't tried any of these yet. I will report back when I do.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Jan 12, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> This weekend I brought somethings on the spur of the moment. They weren't even on my list of things I want to try. I got elasta qp leave in conditioner and elasta qp curling pudding. They are both in the oil & mango line they smell really good. I usually don't like puddings but it smelled so good. I also got some random curl lotion. I haven't tried any of these yet. I will report back when I do.



I love the curling pudding. I get nice soft, defined wash and goes with this. And the moisturizer is the best. I had the leave in but ran out. It was great as well. But hands down the moisturizer is amazing. Buttery soft hair for days. The curl pudding is also good for mixing with a little water to refresh hair later in the week. I have fine hair and even when I used all three together my hair wasn't weighed down or anything.


----------



## Karmi (Jan 12, 2015)

Hey ladies, I think I'm going to take a break from WnGs to experiment with rollersets to get me through this awkward stage. 

I'm so happy with how it came out I had to share. 

I'll still be lurking and drooling over all the gorgeous hair up in here.


----------



## Coilystep (Jan 12, 2015)

Karmi said:


> Hey ladies, I think I'm going to take a break from WnGs to experiment with rollersets to get me through this awkward stage.  I'm so happy with how it came out I had to share.  I'll still be lurking and drooling over all the gorgeous hair up in here.


  looks good I keep saying I going to try roller setting but I'm lazy.


----------



## bronzephoenix (Jan 12, 2015)

I did my wng last night to avoid having super wet hair today. Used my usual trader joes conditioner and added my new dabur Amla oil, slept in a bun. Hair feels really soft and has lots of movement. I think I'll be doing my hair at night more often!


----------



## pattyr5 (Jan 13, 2015)

Doing my hair at night is just not worth the trouble. It never looks the way I want it to the next morning regardless of the gel I use. I need to come up with a better plan.


----------



## Joigirl (Jan 13, 2015)

pattyr5 said:


> Doing my hair at night is just not worth the trouble. It never looks the way I want it to the next morning regardless of the gel I use. I need to come up with a better plan.



Maybe we can help you. What is your nighttime routine when you WNG?


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jan 13, 2015)

Shingled my product through this morning (Dark and Lovely moisturizing souffle) with no gel on top, just the product.  Curls are POPPIN but shrinkage is abundant.   Back to the drawing board.. or maybe I just need to be patient and wait for my hair to grow lol.


----------



## Karmi (Jan 13, 2015)

Washed out my rollersets this morning. Uggghh!!! I couldn't do anything with my hair. I HATE the in between stage! Lord help not relax


----------



## pattyr5 (Jan 13, 2015)

Joigirl said:


> Maybe we can help you. What is your nighttime routine when you WNG?



I don't do anything special. I have tried doing a pineapple or a low bun/ponytail with similar results. I always use satin cap and pillowcases to avoid friction. Nothing preserves the look I want. I believe my hair is spongy and it drinks up everything put in it. So even if I have a super hard , crunchy curl, by the morning it's like I never used any gel at all. My hair reverts to being puffy, frizzed out and minimal curl clumping. 

I think it's more a matter of accepting that this is the way my hair is. The strands are very fine and don't want to clump together as is. My roots are straight or wavy for about an inch or two then form an S pattern until the ends which then coil up. On the first day, with the right gel I love my hair. Then following day.....it's got to go in a puff.


----------



## Joigirl (Jan 13, 2015)

Thanks Pattyr. Sounds like you've tried it all. I know it's frustrating not being able to stretch your styles. I'm a lazy natural so I don't like to style more than once a week. 

The Curly Girl method helps me to retain moisture and definition, but I know it doesn't work for everyone.


----------



## Napp (Jan 13, 2015)

Why can't my gel wash n goes look like Joigirl or whiteoleander91?!?!?

Look at this hot mess






It looks like I have 2 strands of hair!

I used as i am leave in and crystal eco styler gel. I want to give up on gel again but if i can even get 2 or 3rd day hair i will be happy.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Jan 13, 2015)

Napp said:


> Why can't my gel wash n goes look like Joigirl or whiteoleander91?!?!?  Look at this hot mess  It looks like I have 2 strands of hair!  I used as i am leave in and crystal eco styler gel. I want to give up on gel again but if i can even get 2 or 3rd day hair i will be happy.




Napp 

 Try jewejewebee method from YouTube:  http://youtu.be/Q_-kVBuMJBg  She just posted a wng video of how she applied eco styler gel and gets a very beautiful defined WNG. I love her results and I think you will too.  


 I won't be using her method for awhile because I do not have the length long enough to pull off a very perfectly defined wash n go with out it looking like I have a Jheri curl. my hair is way too short for that perfect ringlet look  


Maybe it will help you though! From the looks of the pic you provided it seems like you're either  skipping over parts of your hair, not leaving enough water in, or applying it in a way where all the strands stick together. Or I could be wrong altogether but that is exactly how my hair looks if I do one or all of the things I mentioned. I hope her tutorial helps


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Jan 13, 2015)

Napp said:


> Why can't my gel wash n goes look like Joigirl or whiteoleander91?!?!?
> 
> Look at this hot mess
> 
> ...



aw!! you have beautiful hair! how are you applying the gel? and do you use a brush or just your hands to smooth the gel on your hair? your hair reminds me a little of how my hair looks if I use a denman brush to smooth gel through, except it kinda looks like you may have only used a brush on your ends? walk us through your wash and go method, and maybe we can help you out


----------



## pattyr5 (Jan 14, 2015)

Karmi said:


> Washed out my rollersets this morning. Uggghh!!! I couldn't do anything with my hair. I HATE the in between stage! Lord help not relax



I'm feeling this way too. Thank God there is always the puff.


----------



## Napp (Jan 14, 2015)

whiteoleander91 said:


> aw!! you have beautiful hair! how are you applying the gel? and do you use a brush or just your hands to smooth the gel on your hair? your hair reminds me a little of how my hair looks if I use a denman brush to smooth gel through, except it kinda looks like you may have only used a brush on your ends? walk us through your wash and go method, and maybe we can help you out



First i cowash my hair. Then i squeeze out the water and put my hair into 4 bantu knots. Then working from the back i apply leave in conditioner to each section. After i apply alot of gel in large sections smoothing it in only. Since my hair curls weird with gel (ramen noodle effect) i finger coil the ends.

 I just tried jujubees technique and i hate the results. I looks like i belong on a bottle of soul glo. I might need to modify it for my curl size and texture. I do like the movement my hair has though.i will post pics in the morning.


----------



## Napp (Jan 14, 2015)

Ok so i modified the method a bit i raked my hair and then shook out the curls. I also did not brush the roots for max volume. I think it looks way better. A little jerrycurly-ish but good none the less. Lets see how long this lasts.


----------



## Karmi (Jan 14, 2015)

pattyr5 said:


> I'm feeling this way too. Thank God there is always the puff.



That's mostly what I'm doing. I'm worried about my edges but right now so what.


----------



## Guinan (Jan 14, 2015)

Napp said:


> Ok so i modified the method a bit i raked my hair and then shook out the curls. I also did not brush the roots for max volume. I think it looks way better. A little jerrycurly-ish but good none the less. Lets see how long this lasts.


 
Eco styler does not work on my hair unless I dilute it with water. It's just wayyyyyy too thick and makes my hair hard. For me, I get the best wng with a gel that is water based. So I use my homemade flaxseed gel or Botanicals Gelle. Bontanicals gelle is AMAZING. It gives a slight hold but you wont get that hard feeling from the eco styler. But if you still prefer the eco styler, try diluting it. My ratio is: 1/2 eco to 1 cup water. Mix it together and the consistency should look like a watery pudding (if that makes sense).


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Jan 14, 2015)

Napp said:


> Ok so i modified the method a bit i raked my hair and then shook out the curls. I also did not brush the roots for max volume. I think it looks way better. A little jerrycurly-ish but good none the less. Lets see how long this lasts.





 Wow That looks fantastic! It will only look better as it gets older!
And shaking out the hair def helps the roots not stick to the head and give the helmet look. I usually bend over every now and again while I'm styling my WNG to help volume. I've ever brushed the roots.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Jan 14, 2015)

pelohello said:


> Eco styler does not work on my hair unless I dilute it with water. It's just wayyyyyy too thick and makes my hair hard. For me, I get the best wng with a gel that is water based. So I use my homemade flaxseed gel or Botanicals Gelle. Bontanicals gelle is AMAZING. It gives a slight hold but you wont get that hard feeling from the eco styler. But if you still prefer the eco styler, try diluting it. My ratio is: 1/2 eco to 1 cup water. Mix it together and the consistency should look like a watery pudding (if that makes sense).




I'm not an eco styler gel fan either. I like watery gels.


----------



## Coilystep (Jan 14, 2015)

I used ecostyler Friday Saturday and Sunday and concluded I didn't really like it. I felt it was too heavy for my hair. I will probably only use it for slicked back styles. I may add water to it like pelohello suggested. I think my perfect gel so far is curls botanical gel goddess curls. I used goddess curls today and it came out great.


----------



## Coilystep (Jan 14, 2015)

I'm also no longer really using either of my brushes (denman and widu) to distribute products through my hair. I'm using my wide tooth comb section by section to distribute products then run my fingers down the length alternating hands a few times, when I get to ends I shake the ends. I've gotten great clumps doing this.


----------



## Karmi (Jan 14, 2015)

^^^ Do you put anything under the Eco styler? I had to really play with it to get the right hold but not stiffness. I start with soaking hair and put a detangler like kkkt or SM then seal with oil then Eco.  

But like you said I think the botanical gels offer better definition and soft hair. I just like Eco because I can get 5 days out of it if I really wanted to and it's really cheap.


----------



## Coilystep (Jan 14, 2015)

Karmi said:


> ^^^ Do you put anything under the Eco styler? I had to really play with it to get the right hold but not stiffness. I start with soaking hair and put a detangler like kkkt or SM then seal with oil then Eco.  But like you said I think the botanical gels offer better definition and soft hair. I just like Eco because I can get 5 days out of it if I really wanted to and it's really cheap.


  I used beautiful textures curling butter(that might be the wrong name) the two products blended well together. It just felt like I was gobbing all that on and still wasn't able to get multiple day hair. For now I will stick with the botanical gel. I don't have to layer products with it.  I really can't do multiple day hair with my current workout / swim schedule any way. I'm into using stylers that can work by themselves and I get that botanical gel.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jan 14, 2015)

So in today's edition of "Trial and Error Ish"... 

I cowashed with Garnier 3 Minute Undo (this stuff is AH.MAZE.ING.  Hair is like BUTTA.) in the shower, shook my head a little to kill the excess water.  Then I took small sections and smoothed Giovanni Direct Leave In throughout my head.  I used a little Eco clear on my edges (still waiting for my Ampro Argan gel to arrive, blah) to smooth them and kinda lay the front of my hair down.  As it dried I got hella height/volume lol.  This is the best one yet.   I also realized I have to stop touching my hair as it's drying to avoid frizz.


----------



## Napp (Jan 14, 2015)

pelohello what botanical gel are you talking about? Can you possibly provide a picture?

I wanted a more stretched out look so i did the streching method jewjewbee did for like 5 minutes and it made my hair look so much more awesome. I usualy dont like big hair but I am really feeling this look! My hair also feels very touchable!


----------



## ajargon02 (Jan 14, 2015)

I am in ohio and the winter is in full effect.
How are you all doing your wng without leaving the house with wet hair? I don't have a diffuser.


----------



## Napp (Jan 14, 2015)

ajargon02 said:


> I am in ohio and the winter is in full effect.
> How are you all doing your wng without leaving the house with wet hair? I don't have a diffuser.



ajargon02 i have been wash n going at night and sleeping pretty also my hair dries pretty fast when i use gel so i airdry a few hours before i go to sleep and then sit under my hooded dryer to make sure the roots are fully dry before i manipulate anything.


----------



## Coilystep (Jan 14, 2015)

ajargon02 said:


> I am in ohio and the winter is in full effect. How are you all doing your wng without leaving the house with wet hair? I don't have a diffuser.


  I live in GA it's not that cold yet. I don't diffuse or sit under dyer because I prefer to airdry. My hair is never dripping wet when I leave in morning and it's generally dry by lunchtime. My car is parked in my garage at my house and when I get to work I park in front row not far from door. We did have a couple of days of cold weather and it didn't have an affect on me.


----------



## Guinan (Jan 14, 2015)

Napp said:


> @pelohello what botanical gel are you talking about? Can you possibly provide a picture?
> 
> I wanted a more stretched out look so i did the streching method jewjewbee did for like 5 minutes and it made my hair look so much more awesome. I usualy dont like big hair but I am really feeling this look! My hair also feels very touchable!


 





This stuff is AMAZING!! It's just too darn expensive. I used up half the bottle with my last Wng but my hair lasted a week and could've lasted longer. I have about 3oz left. I plan on diluting it for my twistout. The next thing I want to try is the Kinky Curly custard.


----------



## Guinan (Jan 14, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> I used ecostyler Friday Saturday and Sunday and concluded I didn't really like it. I felt it was too heavy for my hair. I will probably only use it for slicked back styles. I may add water to it like @pelohello suggested. I think my perfect gel so far is curls botanical gel goddess curls. I used goddess curls today and it came out great.


 
How do you make your botanical gel last? I really like it but the price to just too much.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Jan 14, 2015)

Napp said:


> pelohello what botanical gel are you talking about? Can you possibly provide a picture?
> 
> I wanted a more stretched out look so i did the streching method jewjewbee did for like 5 minutes and it made my hair look so much more awesome. I usualy dont like big hair but I am really feeling this look! My hair also feels very touchable!



Napp your hair looks awesome!!


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Jan 14, 2015)

I finally got around to using my Kinky Curly Curling Custard! lol

Crappy pics. Feeling sorta sickish, so I've been chilling in bed today.














I love the way the gel smells. Kinda marshmallow-y. It's just a _little_ bit crispy, but I think after sleeping on it tonight, it will be soft in the morning.


----------



## Napp (Jan 14, 2015)

whiteoleander91 said:


> Napp your hair looks awesome!!



Thank you
I may need to revisit kinky curly... I just remeber it never dried lol

What leave in did you use under it whiteoleander91?


----------



## Coilystep (Jan 14, 2015)

pelohello said:


> How do you make your botanical gel last? I really like it but the price to just too much.


. I put water (not a lot maybe an inch) in the bottle once it gets pretty low key sit over night and it end up with more gel. I also my a habit of buying a bottle just about every time I go to Walmart so I don't run out. I think I'm pretty much done with experimenting with products so I'm fine the price of this if this is all I'm buying along with my Aussie moist.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Jan 14, 2015)

Napp said:


> Thank you I may need to revisit kinky curly... I just remeber it never dried lol  What leave in did you use under it whiteoleander91?



I didn't use anything today, actually! My hair felt really soft from my cowash, so I just applied the gel to my naked hair. I thought the gel would take forever to dry but it's only slightly damp in a few spots Napp


----------



## sweetpea7 (Jan 14, 2015)

ajargon02 said:


> I am in ohio and the winter is in full effect. How are you all doing your wng without leaving the house with wet hair? I don't have a diffuser.



I'll wash my hair at night and leave my deep conditioner in my hair and put my hair in 4 puffs uncovered by morning my hair is dry. Then I spritz and apply my gel. Curious, Does your hair need to be dry before leaving the house? I wash n go and walk outside with a wet head to class with no off effects.


----------



## Karmi (Jan 14, 2015)

ajargon02 said:


> I am in ohio and the winter is in full effect. How are you all doing your wng without leaving the house with wet hair? I don't have a diffuser.


    I'm in Ohio too (waves)  I've been wearing puffs on those -0 mornings. I also put a plastic cap on under my hat and shake it out when I get to work.


----------



## bronzephoenix (Jan 14, 2015)

Wash n go today with conditioner and dabur Amla gold oil. Threw it up in a teeny-tiny wet bun, lol.


----------



## Joigirl (Jan 14, 2015)

Ladies, your curls are looking awesome. You are making me miss my wash n gos. Please keep posting pics


----------



## SweetlyCurly (Jan 15, 2015)

This is my wash n go from yesterday. It was super cold in NYC yesterday and I had to leave the house with just towel dried hair because my son's school bus was playing games and I couldn't go back and diffuse my hair. I used a sample of an Ampro gel I got a million years ago from curlmart. Don't know what to think of it yet


----------



## MzRhonda (Jan 15, 2015)

SweetlyCurly said:


> View attachment 293393 This is my wash n go from yesterday. It was super cold in NYC yesterday and I had to leave the house with just towel dried hair because my son's school bus was playing games and I couldn't go back and diffuse my hair. I used a sample of an Ampro gel I got a million years ago from curlmart. Don't know what to think of it yet


 
Beautiful!


----------



## Karmi (Jan 15, 2015)

^^^^ Gorgeous hair! Yes ladies keep posting pics.


----------



## Coilystep (Jan 15, 2015)

Today's wash n go


----------



## OhTall1 (Jan 16, 2015)

pattyr5 said:


> Doing my hair at night is just not worth the trouble. It never looks the way I want it to the next morning regardless of the gel I use. I need to come up with a better plan.


I'm in the same boat.  My hair looks nice when I do it at night, but putting it up at night automatically gives me Day 2 hair the following day.

It's too cold here to walk out with a wet head of hair, but I may still try to see if I can dampen my hair and put in my styling product in the morning.


----------



## pattyr5 (Jan 16, 2015)

LaChaBla said:


> I'm in the same boat.  My hair looks nice when I do it at night, but putting it up at night automatically gives me Day 2 hair the following day.  It's too cold here to walk out with a wet head of hair, but I may still try to see if I can dampen my hair and put in my styling product in the morning.



I know what you mean. My hair routine this winter  is all about how cold it is outside ad how far away I parked my car. If I can quickly run to my car in about 2 minutes then I will wet my hair in the morning. If not then it's puff city!  

My hair looks its best when it gets some water on it. It drinks everything I put on it


----------



## krissyhair (Jan 16, 2015)

I haven't been very active in this thread because my wash and go is so easy. I'm on autopilot, even with this freezing, dry air.


----------



## Napp (Jan 17, 2015)

I tried a different technique. I call it rake and shake i used beyond the zone noodelhead as my leave in and used crystal ecostyler gel as my styler. I diluted the ecostyler and that made it easier to work with. My hair took longer to dry though. Then i diffused until the outside was dry and sat under the hooded dryer to dry the roots. 

It gave me more shrinkage than jewejewbees method but it gave me chunkier look which i prefer but my hair is not super defined. It was also faster to do.i think this will be my method from now on! Ill save jewejewebees method for special occasions or when i want to show off more length.


----------



## Guinan (Jan 17, 2015)

Pics of my last wng. It lasted 7 days. My styler of choice was goddess curls.


----------



## LadyRaider (Jan 18, 2015)

Tried something new just because I can't help myself. Actually these items were in my closet. Ulta in my town NEVER has the samples/incentives they advertise, so they always hand me ouidad stuff.

So this morning I used Ouidad Co-wash, Then the Moisture Lock Leave-In, and then the Heat and Humidity gel. 

I probably used too much of the leave in. Maybe too much gel. Shrinkage is a bit more than I'm used to. Worked okay though.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 18, 2015)

LadyRaider said:


> Tried something new just because I can't help myself. Actually these items were in my closet. Ulta in my town NEVER has the samples/incentives they advertise, so they always hand me ouidad stuff.  So this morning I used Ouidad Co-wash, Then the Moisture Lock Leave-In, and then the Heat and Humidity gel.  I probably used too much of the leave in. Maybe too much gel. Shrinkage is a bit more than I'm used to. Worked okay though.


I love Ouidad products but they are so 'spensive.  I'm a PJ so I actually have all of these products except the gel in my stash.  How do you like the gel?


----------



## LadyRaider (Jan 18, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> I love Ouidad products but they are so 'spensive.  I'm a PJ so I actually have all of these products except the gel in my stash.  How do you like the gel?



I am just learning how to use gels. I usually just leave in conditioner. I thought my hair was frizzier than when I used Curl Junkie Pattern Pusha. But the curls were pretty, if a bit more shrunken.

I do not have any "crunch" with the Ouidad Gel. I did with CJPP. However, I learned yesterday watching you tube videos that you're supposed to "scrunch" your hair after applying gel and that prevents the crunchiness. I do not know if the scrunching would have helped with the Curl Junkie product.  

I swear on a stack of bibles I have NEVER purchased the gel or the moisturizer. Ulta gives it to me. They will have an advertisement saying, "Buy this and you get this free gift." Only they never have the free gift. (eyeroll) So they give me Ouidad gel or Moisture Lock. I don't ask for it, either. That's just what they seem to have a bunch of to pass out.  I have a good amount too! I also have a couple of the sample size of the Deep Treatment. 

I did purchase the Co-Wash. I like it a lot. But it's pretty expensive.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Jan 18, 2015)

Ok so hydrolyzed Wheat protein doesn't do a damn thing for my hair. Kept wondering why I wasnt seeing or feeling a difference after using the keracare super reconstructor. 


Went and picked up the Joico Kpak super penetrating reconstructor and BAM...got the results that I wanted. Curls were popping today. I followed the directions to a T left it on only for 5 minutes no heat, just a plastic cap. I'll prob do this treatment once a week for the next month. After the fact I used Wen Sunmer Coconut Mango conditioner and the Wen Pomegranate Styling cream as a leave in. Scrunched a little bit of ampro protein gel in after it was almost dry and diffused on cool.


----------



## Coilystep (Jan 19, 2015)

Today's hair used curls line goddess curls.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 19, 2015)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Ok so hydrolyzed Wheat protein doesn't do a damn thing for my hair. Kept wondering why I wasnt seeing or feeling a difference after using the keracare super reconstructor.
> 
> Went and picked up the Joico Kpak super penetrating reconstructor and BAM...got the results that I wanted. Curls were popping today. I followed the directions to a T left it on only for 5 minutes no heat, just a plastic cap. I'll prob do this treatment once a week for the next month. After the fact I used Wen Sunmer Coconut Mango conditioner and the Wen Pomegranate Styling cream as a leave in. Scrunched a little bit of ampro protein gel in after it was almost dry and diffused on cool.



Ummmm hey ma'am quick question...did I already add you to my hate list? Just wondering bc if not you're added! Your hair is so freaking gorgeous and look at that fullness I'm sooooo jelly.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 19, 2015)

Sooo i was supposed to do a flexirod set this weeke d but my kids are sick so when I washed I just cowashed with wen and threw some black Jamaican castor oil in my hair. Here's my wash n go ladies...again I know I'm not in this challenge but every time I do a wash n go I have this compelling feeling to post it here.


----------



## Napp (Jan 19, 2015)

pelohello andstephanie75miller do you use any leave in under the godess curls? Does it flake? Both of your hair looks awesome! I might buy some today!


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Jan 19, 2015)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Sooo i was supposed to do a flexirod set this weeke d but my kids are sick so when I washed I just cowashed with wen and threw some black Jamaican castor oil in my hair. Here's my wash n go ladies...again I know I'm not in this challenge but every time I do a wash n go I have this compelling feeling to post it here.



Thank you! Your hair is gorg  it seems full because of thst Kpak treatment lol. What wen do you use?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 19, 2015)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Thank you! Your hair is gorg  it seems full because of thst Kpak treatment lol. What wen do you use?



I use Wen fig most of the time but I also have my seasonal faves wen winter mint and fall pumpkin


----------



## Coilystep (Jan 19, 2015)

Napp said:


> pelohello andstephanie75miller do you use any leave in under the godess curls? Does it flake? Both of your hair looks awesome! I might buy some today!


  when I use it I use it by itself. It does not flake. I like that it is not heavy. Other gels seem to heavy and thick. Thank you.


----------



## Guinan (Jan 20, 2015)

Napp said:


> @pelohello [email protected]stephanie75miller do you use any leave in under the godess curls? Does it flake? Both of your hair looks awesome! I might buy some today!


 
Thanks! Yes, I use a leave-in prior to appling my gels. I use diluted Giovanni Direct Leave-in.


----------



## pattyr5 (Jan 21, 2015)

For some reason my WNG have been coming out better since being in Georgia. I have done nothing differently, in fact I have done less to my hair but I have liked it even more than when at home and even got 3 days out of my hair.


----------



## Coilystep (Jan 21, 2015)

Used the pure shine curls lotion I purchased from walmart a couple of weeks ago. I've used it a couple of times and like it so far. It dries soft with no crunch. It doesn't have a strong scent. Here today's wash n go using it. I cowashed with Aussie moist and just used the lotion.http://mobile.walmart.com/ip/245113...42945872&wl4=&wl5=pla&wl6=78656545952&veh=sem


----------



## bronzephoenix (Jan 21, 2015)

pattyr5 said:


> For some reason my WNG have been coming out better since being in Georgia. I have done nothing differently, in fact I have done less to my hair but I have liked it even more than when at home and even got 3 days out of my hair.



Georgia water is the truth.


----------



## LadyRaider (Jan 21, 2015)

I tried the ouidad again. I used less moisture lock and less of the gel. I mean I didn't so much section... just spread it in my hands and then on my hair on the two sides and the back. 

I forgot to scrunch out the crunch. But otherwise I think it turned out even better. Less poof.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 21, 2015)

[USER=390755 said:
			
		

> Joigirl[/USER];20919617]I get at least 7 day hair with a good gel. Eco styler, Hello Curly, UFD and Kinky Curly provide good definition. I like curl creams too, but my hair is so dense that I have a lion's mane by day 3-4. That is fine for the weekend, but I can't have my hair that big at work.
> 
> I preserve my curls by putting it up in a pineapple at night and keeping my hands out of it.  I don't refresh or add liquid unless it is an absolute necessity to get through the day. When it gets dry especially in the crown I wash and restyle. *Refreshing seems to make my hair leech even more moisture.* Sealing with a butter under my gel helps me retain moisture and soften the gel cast.



Do you have any idea why this happens. I don't do WNGs but when I try to refresh my hair it seems like it is drier than before I put water on it. I have yet to figure this out.


----------



## Joigirl (Jan 21, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Do you have any idea why this happens. I don't do WNGs but when I try to refresh my hair it seems like it is drier than before I put water on it. I have yet to figure this out.



I wish I knew. I just restyle to save myself trouble. I've hear that the Q-Redew or a steamer works well for low porosity hair. It opens the cuticles and allows the moisture to penetrate the strand. I plan to purchase the Q-redew during the next sale.  The steamer is too bulky to use that frequently.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Jan 22, 2015)

Y'all, I've been pretty sick lately. I did a wash and go yesterday so my hair wouldn't look completely busted at the doctor's today lol. I'd really appreciate it if you all would keep me in your prayers.


----------



## Coilystep (Jan 22, 2015)

whiteoleander91 said:


> Y'all, I've been pretty sick lately. I did a wash and go yesterday so my hair wouldn't look completely busted at the doctor's today lol. I'd really appreciate it if you all would keep me in your prayers.


  I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Jan 22, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> I hope you feel better soon.



thank you so much


----------



## OhTall1 (Jan 24, 2015)

This week's lessons:
#1 - A single pineapple will not work for me at night.  I watched EllePixie's video about multiple pineapples, and I think that will work better for me (though it's still a work in progress).
#2 - I'm still being too light handed with product.  In the EllePixie video, I watched how much product she put in her hair to revitalize her hair for Day 2.  I haven't been using that much stuff.
#3 - I need to do a better job documenting what I'm putting in my hair and the end results.






Day 2 hair, since I did it last night

Pre-poo'd with grapeseed oil
Cowash with V05 Kiwi Lime Squeeze
Deep condition with SM Tahitian Noni masque
Giovanni Leave In
Honestly, I can't remember if I used any gel or styler.    (See #3 above)
Hood dryer for 20 minutes

I did 4 pineapples last night and then this morning I steamed it in the shower and sprayed it with Queen Helene Curl Reactivator.


----------



## pattyr5 (Jan 25, 2015)

I'm so excited today!  I did my wash and go last night expecting to be disappointed this morning but I am not!  

First i steamed with an oil mix then steamed in my protein treatment followed by a DC. Since I usually like the way my curls look when I get out from under the steamer I decided to steam in my leave in too!!  I topped my hair off with the SM Curl Enhancing Smoothie and the put my hair in 4 small banana clips hoping to reduce the root puffiness. I air dried in those ponytails and got some nice curls today. Since my hair never looks curled the next morning, I am very happy.


----------



## krissyhair (Jan 25, 2015)

I'm wearing my straight hair right now. I'm debating if I should shampoo and roller set again next week, or cowash and wear my natural texture again.


----------



## Coilystep (Jan 26, 2015)

Decided to use my cantu curl activator this morning. I also used a very small amount of cantu curling cream on my left side over my ear where my texture is different.


----------



## OhTall1 (Jan 26, 2015)

I think I actually achieved pretty decent Day 2 hair today!    This is the first work day in a while that I didn't feel like I had to resort to a puff.  
Day 1





Cowash - V05 Kiwi Lime Squeeze conditioner
Protein treatment - Giovanni Nutrafix Hair Reconstructor (noticed some splits 1-2" from my ends )
Deep condition - SM Raw Shea Butter Deep Treatment Masque
Jojoba oil
Leave in - Giovanni Direct Leave In
Stylers - a little bit of SM Curl Enhanding Smoothie and MopTop med hold anti frizz gel
Scrunched out some moisture with a tshirt then sat under a cool hood dryer for 30 minutes

Day 2




Did two pineapples last night
Steamed hair in the shower this morning
Sprayed with Queen Helene Royal Curl Activator


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 26, 2015)

Today's wash n go pulled back into a pony


----------



## Napp (Jan 28, 2015)

I straightened my hair and gave it a trim but i couldnt stand my flat straight hair so i wet it up and slapped some gel on that baby! I am going to shoot for 4 day hair with this eco crystal and ampro argan gel mix


----------



## krissyhair (Jan 28, 2015)

I'm done with the roller set now. I cowashed with globs of Suave Daily Clarifying Conditioner this morning to get my curls back. I tshirt dried and moisturized and sealed with Miss Jessie's Leave-in Condish and Baby Buttercreme for a wash and go ponytail. It's super sleek with no combs or brushing needed, only finger combing and smoothing down with the hands.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 28, 2015)

Everyones hair looks great.

I'm missing my curls and need to stay up out of here.


----------



## pattyr5 (Jan 28, 2015)

My second day hair ok; better than usual. I'm still doing conditioner only. Thinking about trying the Curly Girl Method but I need to use up all my stash first. #pjismisreal


----------



## krissyhair (Jan 30, 2015)

Third day in a row washing.

The first day it was a cowash to get the curls back.

The second day it was another cowash because I thought I had build-up.

I did.

Today it was a sulfate shampoo, oil rinse, and deep condition because I needed a really deep clean and a thorough detangle.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 30, 2015)

Wash n go from the other day. Didn't do anything to it just twist it up at night in 5 chunky twists.


----------



## pattyr5 (Jan 30, 2015)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Wash n go from the other day. Didn't do anything to it just twist it up at night in 5 chunky twists.



I wish I could get mine to look like this. My hair looks like I never used gel after 1 day


----------



## Napp (Jan 30, 2015)

Has any one tried high quality/salon quality gels? Im looking for something with a firm hold and wont flake but is not drging. I think cheap gels dry my hair out


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 30, 2015)

Napp
I am loving Kinky Curly Curling Custard. My hair is usually soaking wet when I use it diluted. If I am smoothing my edges I spray my perimeter with water and rub that in first then apply a little undiluted. Wrap for a while with a silk scarf and that thing lasts me all day. Without drying or flaking. And I used to swear gels did nothing for me.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 30, 2015)

pattyr5 said:


> I wish I could get mine to look like this. My hair looks like I never used gel after 1 day



What are you talking about? Your hair looks great!


----------



## pattyr5 (Jan 30, 2015)

Napp  The only Salon gel I ever used is the Curly Whip from Hair Rules.  It's a HG gel for me, but I don't consider anything to be strong hold because I can't get a really good 2nd day out of ANY gel.  But I love the way it glides onto my strands. It's not gluey like Eco Styler.


----------



## Napp (Jan 30, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Napp
> I am loving Kinky Curly Curling Custard. My hair is usually soaking wet when I use it diluted. If I am smoothing my edges I spray my perimeter with water and rub that in first then apply a little undiluted. Wrap for a while with a silk scarf and that thing lasts me all day. Without drying or flaking. And I used to swear gels did nothing for me.



Kinky curly didnt work for me but then again i used it early in my hair journey. Ijust went to ulta and bought a crapload of gel. I will update yall soon


----------



## Napp (Jan 30, 2015)

Conditioner wash n go
 Awesome definition and volume but it got ashy after one night


----------



## Coilystep (Jan 30, 2015)

I been liking pure shine curls lotion. It dries without a crunch. I have great curl definition


----------



## pattyr5 (Jan 30, 2015)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> What are you talking about? Your hair looks great!



Well thank you...maybe I'm just a hater, lol. I'm in here jealous of you ladies who's hair looks like day one of the WNG for the whole week.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 31, 2015)

pattyr5 said:


> Well thank you...maybe I'm just a hater, lol. I'm in here jealous of you ladies who's hair looks like day one of the WNG for the whole week.



Mines never look like day 1 lol. As the days go by it gets bigger abd fluffier. Day 1 is usually flat.


----------



## Joigirl (Jan 31, 2015)

Pattyr and HairPleezeGrow, your hair always looks good. I think we are our worst critics. Speaking of being critical...I want to try coils this weekend. I hope they look decent. Last time was just okay.  I love this Youtuber's hair, but my coils never come out as well.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=F5TPWNrh3N8


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 31, 2015)

Joigirl said:


> Pattyr and HairPleezeGrow, your hair always looks good. I think we are our worst critics. Speaking of being critical...I want to try coils this weekend. I hope they look decent. Last time was just okay.  I love this Youtuber's hair, but my coils never come out as well.
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=F5TPWNrh3N8



I'm sure your coils will come out lovely.


----------



## Joigirl (Jan 31, 2015)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> I'm sure your coils will come out lovely.



I gave up after 5 coils. That is too much work for today! I tried using UFD, but should have used a heavier gel like Eco. I did a WNG instead. #lazy!


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Jan 31, 2015)

For coils I usually do 30-40 big ones and then separate them into smaller ones after they are completely dry. The coils take about 45 minutes. Drying takes about an hour if I sit under the dryer.


----------



## Joigirl (Jan 31, 2015)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> For coils I usually do 30-40 big ones and then separate them into smaller ones after they are completely dry. The coils take about 45 minutes. Drying takes about an hour if I sit under the dryer.



I think that was my problem, the coils were too small and kept unraveling. Should have thought about making them bigger. Oh well I can try again next week.


----------



## Joigirl (Jan 31, 2015)

This is a complete and utter mess. My curls are totally frizzy. Not sure if it was the product combo or my use of the Denman brush to detangle. I'm going to Cowash my hair and put in twists...what a waste.


----------



## Coilystep (Jan 31, 2015)

Joigirl said:


> This is a complete and utter mess. My curls are totally frizzy. Not sure if it was the product combo or my use of the Denman brush to detangle. I'm going to Cowash my hair and put in twists...what a waste.


  looks nice to me.


----------



## Coilystep (Jan 31, 2015)

Went to salon today and got my roots died to cover my grey. Was happy my grey was gone but was not happy with how it was styled.  She used Jane carter curling cream I told her she needed to use more product and to do it section by section. She used more product but she put the product on my whole head then went through my head section by section raking the product through but not adding product section. Ended up with an under defined mass of hair. I came home and went over it section by section adding more product. I think when I go next month I will show her some videos of how I like my product applied. The shop specializes in natural hair but I noticed that a lot of the women who get wash n goes have shorter hair than me and theirs look nicer than mine. The women that have longer hair usually wear straight or twisted styles. I may start looking for a different shop to go to.     Hair today after she styled it.    Hair once I styled it.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 31, 2015)

Joigirl said:


> This is a complete and utter mess. My curls are totally frizzy. Not sure if it was the product combo or my use of the Denman brush to detangle. I'm going to Cowash my hair and put in twists...what a waste.



Are we looking at the same picture?  Your hair is always beautiful!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 31, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> Went to salon today and got my roots died to cover my grey. Was happy my grey was gone but was not happy with how it was styled.  She used Jane carter curling cream I told her she needed to use more product and to do it section by section. She used more product but she put the product on my whole head then went through my head section by section raking the product through but not adding product section. Ended up with an under defined mass of hair. I came home and went over it section by section adding more product. I think when I go next month I will show her some videos of how I like my product applied. The shop specializes in natural hair but I noticed that a lot of the women who get wash n goes have shorter hair than me and theirs look nicer than mine. The women that have longer hair usually wear straight or twisted styles. I may start looking for a different shop to go to.     Hair today after she styled it.    Hair once I styled it.



Your hair is gorg especially after you styled it.


----------



## Coilystep (Jan 31, 2015)

Here is the back


----------



## pattyr5 (Jan 31, 2015)

Joigirl said:


> I gave up after 5 coils. That is too much work for today! I tried using UFD, but should have used a heavier gel like Eco. I did a WNG instead. #lazy!



It's a cute style but looks like it would take forever to do. I may try this when I get a substantial amount of length. Right now those coils would shrink my hair to a TWA.


----------



## pattyr5 (Jan 31, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> Went to salon today and got my roots died to cover my grey. Was happy my grey was gone but was not happy with how it was styled.  She used Jane carter curling cream I told her she needed to use more product and to do it section by section. She used more product but she put the product on my whole head then went through my head section by section raking the product through but not adding product section. Ended up with an under defined mass of hair. I came home and went over it section by section adding more product. I think when I go next month I will show her some videos of how I like my product applied. The shop specializes in natural hair but I noticed that a lot of the women who get wash n goes have shorter hair than me and theirs look nicer than mine. The women that have longer hair usually wear straight or twisted styles. I may start looking for a different shop to go to.     Hair today after she styled it.    Hair once I styled it.



I could just look at you face and tell you wasn't feeling it. But for what it's worth I think the both look good.


----------



## Coilystep (Jan 31, 2015)

pattyr5 said:


> I could just look at you face and tell you wasn't feeling it. But for what it's worth I think the both look good.


  I don't feel it was necessarily bad it just not my preference. I have shown her pictures of how I normally wear my hair and she never is able to recreate how I wear it.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Feb 1, 2015)

So today I tried this new leave in called Beautiful Curls Shea Butter curl enhancing leave in and I'm digging it. My hair is super soft and moisturized. What I like about the product was that it spread evenly and absorbed into my hair right away...unlike Sheamoisture that doesn't seem to penetrate my strands and just sits there (besides their hair milk). To test it out I used it alone with no other products. It provides no hold but since it's not humid right now that doesn't matter.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Feb 1, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> Here is the back


I love your curls, I've been lightweight stalking your pics and your hair has gotten better and better.


----------



## pattyr5 (Feb 1, 2015)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> So today I tried this new leave in called Beautiful Curls Shea Butter curl enhancing leave in and I'm digging it. My hair is super soft and moisturized. What I like about the product was that it spread evenly and absorbed into my hair right away...unlike Sheamoisture that doesn't seem to penetrate my strands and just sits there (besides their hair milk). To test it out I used it alone with no other products. It provides no hold but since it's not humid right now that doesn't matter.



I've been seeing this at Whole Foods for a few months now and have been itching to try it out. Thanks for your review.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 1, 2015)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> So today I tried this new leave in called Beautiful Curls Shea Butter curl enhancing leave in and I'm digging it. My hair is super soft and moisturized. What I like about the product was that it spread evenly and absorbed into my hair right away...unlike Sheamoisture that doesn't seem to penetrate my strands and just sits there (besides their hair milk). To test it out I used it alone with no other products. It provides no hold but since it's not humid right now that doesn't matter.



Gorgeous!


----------



## Joigirl (Feb 1, 2015)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Are we looking at the same picture?  Your hair is always beautiful!



It felt even worse than it looked. It was also expanding by the minute so I knew it wouldn't last very long.


----------



## pattyr5 (Feb 1, 2015)

Joigirl said:


> This is a complete and utter mess. My curls are totally frizzy. Not sure if it was the product combo or my use of the Denman brush to detangle. I'm going to Cowash my hair and put in twists...what a waste.



I always love the way your hair looks.


----------



## OhTall1 (Feb 2, 2015)

I feel like I'm getting consistent results at this point:






What I did differently:

I shampooed with TJTTT shampoo
I used a combo of JBCO, argan oil and jojoba oil
I used Giovanni LA Natural Styling Gel, which has a stronger hold than the MopTop that I've been using
I completely air dried

I still need to figure out what to do to combat the frizziness at the top of my head


----------



## Coilystep (Feb 2, 2015)

LaChaBla said:


> I feel like I'm getting consistent results at this point:  What I did differently:  [*]I shampooed with TJTTT shampoo [*]I used a combo of JBCO, argan oil and jojoba oil [*]I used Giovanni LA Natural Styling Gel, which has a stronger hold than the MopTop that I've been using [*]I completely air dried   I still need to figure out what to do to combat the frizziness at the top of my head


  looks great.


----------



## krissyhair (Feb 2, 2015)

LaChaBla said:


> I feel like I'm getting consistent results at this point:
> 
> What I did differently:
> 
> ...



No conditioner?


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Feb 2, 2015)

Hey ladies. I've been lurking through this thread and everyone's hair looks beautiful. I'm feeling better, but still taking it easy. Haven't really done much to my hair. Just wanted to update you all. Thank you all so much for your prayers.


----------



## OhTall1 (Feb 2, 2015)

krissyhair said:


> No conditioner?


No, I just posted what I did differently than I normally do:



I shampooed with TJTTT shampoo
*Wash out conditioner - V05 Kiwi Lime Squeeze clarifying conditioner*
*Deep conditioner - SM Tahitian Noni and Monoi Masque*
*Leave in  - Giovanni Direct leave in
*
I used a combo of JBCO, argan oil and jojoba oil
*Styler - SM Curl Smoothie*
I used Giovanni LA Natural Styling Gel, which has a stronger hold than the MopTop that I've been using
I completely air dried
This morning, I steamed in the shower and sprayed Queen Helene Royal Curl Reactivator.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Feb 2, 2015)

Napp said:


> I straightened my hair and gave it a trim but i couldnt stand my flat straight hair so i wet it up and slapped some gel on that baby! I am going to shoot for 4 day hair with this eco crystal and ampro argan gel mix



Napp how did you end up liking the Ampro gel?


----------



## uofmpanther (Feb 2, 2015)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> So today I tried this new leave in called Beautiful Curls Shea Butter curl enhancing leave in and I'm digging it. My hair is super soft and moisturized. What I like about the product was that it spread evenly and absorbed into my hair right away...unlike Sheamoisture that doesn't seem to penetrate my strands and just sits there (besides their hair milk). To test it out I used it alone with no other products. It provides no hold but since it's not humid right now that doesn't matter.



Thanks for the reminder. I used to use their baby leave-in on my son about 4 years ago, and I meant to try it on myself now that I'm natural. I used to love the way it defined his curls.


----------



## pattyr5 (Feb 3, 2015)

Today's i used a new product. Jane Carter Condition and Sculpt with Ouidad Moisture lock. I like it a lot. A fluffy curl and no crunch.


----------



## Coilystep (Feb 3, 2015)

Since the search function is disabled I can't look this up. Has anybody used devacurl arcangel?  I picked some up at ulta today.


----------



## pattyr5 (Feb 3, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> Since the search function is disabled I can't look this up. Has anybody used devacurl arcangel?  I picked some up at ulta today.



I have that in my gel stash. Its a pourable gel so not a super strong hold and minimal crunch if you don't use tons. I like it because It has slip to it and I can take my fingers through my hair. Its on my summer gel rotation.


----------



## Coilystep (Feb 3, 2015)

pattyr5 said:


> I have that in my gel stash. Its a pourable gel so not a super strong hold and minimal crunch if you don't use tons. I like it because It has slip to it and I can take my fingers through my hair. Its on my summer gel rotation.


  I like thinner gels so hopefully this works for me.


----------



## Coilystep (Feb 3, 2015)

pattyr5 do you use their conditioner with it?  I should have brought the conditioner as well. I don't know why I didn't.


----------



## pattyr5 (Feb 3, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> pattyr5 do you use their conditioner with it?  I should have brought the conditioner as well. I don't know why I didn't.



I do have the conditioner but I never used them together. Don't ask me why, lol. I have only used it with the conditioner from Hair Rules.


----------



## Napp (Feb 3, 2015)

whiteoleander91 said:


> Napp how did you end up liking the Ampro gel?



whiteoleander91 

I like the argan gel  better than the ampro olive oil gel but i think it is best used as a slick back gel for me.


----------



## natural_one (Feb 3, 2015)

I didnt go through the whole thread but my holy grail of wash and go's is a mixture of Shea Moisture curling enhancing smoothie and Kinky Curly...I scoop out a 1/8 of cup of both (have a TWA so I dont need much) and mix together in a separate container and rake through...My hair has never been as shiny and well defined as it does after applying plus its soft to the touch and last 5 days or more..3 days in counting in the pic


----------



## Anaisin (Feb 4, 2015)

Anyone here like Camille Rose's curl maker?


----------



## Napp (Feb 4, 2015)

Anaisin said:


> Anyone here like Camille Rose's curl maker?



I heard it flakes


----------



## krissyhair (Feb 4, 2015)

Cowashed, M&S today and diffused on warm heart, high speed. 

But my hair is doing the lasagna/pasta salad thing where it gets better the more time passes. It was aight this morning. It's cute now.


----------



## Rain20 (Feb 4, 2015)

I recently tried Miss Jessie's Coily custard. It has  agave, pectin, carrageenan, coconut oil, and glycerin in it. It's has a liquid gel like texture. It's reminds me of Curls Goddess Curls with slightly more hold. It's not drying. No strong scent to it either. If anyone is still looking for a gel with hold without being drying this might be worth a try.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Feb 4, 2015)

Rain20 said:


> I recently tried Miss Jessie's Coily custard. It has  agave, pectin, carrageenan, coconut oil, and glycerin in it. It's has a liquid gel like texture. It's reminds me of Curls Goddess Curls with slightly more hold. It's not drying. No strong scent to it either. If anyone is still looking for a gel with hold without being drying this might be worth a try.



I like it as well.  Very good gel


----------



## Karmi (Feb 4, 2015)

Anaisin said:


> Anyone here like Camille Rose's curl maker?



Love that stuff! But I'm reserving it for the warmer  weather. You can't be too heavy with it or it will flake and feel sticky. 

Here's my results using CM curl maker.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Feb 4, 2015)

Karmi said:


> Love that stuff! But I'm reserving it for the warmer  weather. You can't be too heavy with it or it will flake and feel sticky.  Here's my results using CM curl maker.


I tried CM Curl Maker and it flaked like crazy...maybe I was too heavy-handed.  I really liked the grapefruit-like smell.  I gave it away to my DGD.  Might have to give it another shot if here's any left in the bottle


----------



## Napp (Feb 4, 2015)

Karmi said:


> Love that stuff! But I'm reserving it for the warmer  weather. You can't be too heavy with it or it will flake and feel sticky.
> 
> Here's my results using CM curl maker.
> 
> View attachment 296073



your hair looks great Karmi


----------



## Karmi (Feb 4, 2015)

Napp said:


> your hair looks great Karmi



Thank you! I love your hair. 

Everyone's  hair in this thread is absolute hair porn


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Feb 5, 2015)

I detangled in only two sections today (in a rush). When I got out of the shower, in two sections, I applied wet line xtreme gel along the length of my hair. I twisted my hair up (like bantu knots, still in 2 sections) and clipped it up while I got dressed. I took out the clips after I was dressed, shook my hair loose, and then smoothed it back into a bun so that I could run a few errands. When I got back, I took down my bun and fluffed my hair out. I really like my hair today. My hair seems to hang more when I use less sections. I had a lions mane when I stepped out of the shower 










extra fluffy









ok, I'm done spamming the thread now lol


----------



## pattyr5 (Feb 5, 2015)

whiteoleander91 said:


> I detangled in only two sections today (in a rush). When I got out of the shower, in two sections, I applied wet line xtreme gel along the length of my hair. I twisted my hair up (like bantu knots, still in 2 sections) and clipped it up while I got dressed. I took out the clips after I was dressed, shook my hair loose, and then smoothed it back into a bun so that I could run a few errands. When I got back, I took down my bun and fluffed my hair out. I really like my hair today. My hair seems to hang more when I use less sections. I had a lions mane when I stepped out of the shower   extra fluffy  ok, I'm done spamming the thread now lol



Do you use and hair ties or scrunchies when you put your hair in buns?  I've been wanting to try a similar method but don't want any weird creases in my hair.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Feb 5, 2015)

pattyr5 said:


> Do you use and hair ties or scrunchies when you put your hair in buns?  I've been wanting to try a similar method but don't want any weird creases in my hair.



pattyr5 I used a hair tie :3


----------



## Napp (Feb 5, 2015)

Here is a damp wash n go. I wish my hair would stay at this length instead of shrinking up so much. I need more growing to do! Also i started a new instagram Saloncoils please follow me and i will follow you!


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Feb 5, 2015)

Napp said:


> Here is a damp wash n go. I wish my hair would stay at this length instead of shrinking up so much. I need more growing to do! Also i started a new instagram Saloncoils please follow me and i will follow you!



Napp I don't have an instagram account, but I will be checking your instagram and new blog regularly :3


----------



## Coilystep (Feb 5, 2015)

Napp I just started following you.


----------



## Napp (Feb 5, 2015)

Thanks stephanie75miller and whiteoleander91 Im so excited! Im also getting a new camera so im hoping i will have better pictures in the near future.


----------



## krissyhair (Feb 5, 2015)

During this challenge I learned that diffusing is the way to get the lengthy, stretched out curls look. But air drying is the healthier way.


----------



## pattyr5 (Feb 8, 2015)

Today I watched the videos on the Jane Carter website and used the Wrap Foam and Curl Defining Cream the way they recommended, but I still find the products a bit drying. Next time I will use a very thick leave in with that combo.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Feb 8, 2015)

First wash and go in a month since I've been in marley twists. My hair was mushy while washing and conditioning but that was expected since I haven't used protein in a month. So I used a good dose of protein but now my hair is a twinge dry/crunchy. I suspect the Lottabody Curl and Style Milk. It's the only new thing I used. Wasn't a fan of the smell either.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Feb 8, 2015)

I found a jar of long aid buried in my closet. I gave finger detangling a try today and my curls are extra springy:

wet results : 






mostly dry:


----------



## pattyr5 (Feb 8, 2015)

whiteoleander91 said:


> I found a jar of long aid buried in my closet. I gave finger detangling a try today and my curls are extra springy:  wet results :  mostly dry:



Your hair always looks so perfect. I love it.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Feb 8, 2015)

pattyr5 said:


> Your hair always looks so perfect. I love it.



 thank you!! it's pretty frizzy today, but I like how much movement it has...I keep swinging my hair around lol (maybe that's why it's frizzy )


----------



## Coilystep (Feb 9, 2015)

I picked up some new gels this weekend. I got smooth 'n shine polishing argan power 10 nourishing styling gel and miss Jessie's original jelly soft curls hair gel. I used the smooth 'n shine gel on Saturday it wasn't very gel like more of a cream and it had a soft scent. My hair didn't get crunchy. I will use it again. I used the miss Jessie's this morning. It has a strong scent that reminds me of fabric softener. Not a big deal to me as smells don't really bother me. I liked the way it went on I didn't have to manipulate my hair very much my curls popped immediately. It seems to be drying with a little crunch which my be due to me not using a leave in this morning. I will definitely retry with a leave in.      Hair Saturday



Hair today


----------



## Coilystep (Feb 9, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> I picked up some new gels this weekend. I got smooth 'n shine polishing argan power 10 nourishing styling gel and miss Jessie's original jelly soft curls hair gel. I used the smooth 'n shine gel on Saturday it wasn't very gel like more of a cream and it had a soft scent. My hair didn't get crunchy. I will use it again. I used the miss Jessie's this morning. It has a strong scent that reminds me of fabric softener. Not a big deal to me as smells don't really bother me. I liked the way it went on I didn't have to manipulate my hair very much my curls popped immediately. It seems to be drying with a little crunch which my be due to me not using a leave in this morning. I will definitely retry with a leave in.       Hair Saturday  Hair today


  pictures with green are from Saturday pictures with grey top are from today. App was not cooperating with me.


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 9, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> I picked up some new gels this weekend. I got smooth 'n shine polishing argan power 10 nourishing styling gel and miss Jessie's original jelly soft curls hair gel. I used the smooth 'n shine gel on Saturday it wasn't very gel like more of a cream and it had a soft scent. My hair didn't get crunchy. I will use it again. I used the miss Jessie's this morning. It has a strong scent that reminds me of fabric softener. Not a big deal to me as smells don't really bother me. I liked the way it went on I didn't have to manipulate my hair very much my curls popped immediately. It seems to be drying with a little crunch which my be due to me not using a leave in this morning. I will definitely retry with a leave in.   View attachment 296563 View attachment 296565  Hair Saturday
> 
> View attachment 296571
> 
> Hair today



Your hair looks nice and full and your curls look well defined. Especially in the first pic.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Feb 9, 2015)

Going for a deva cut on Friday. I STAY cutting my hair but it's still not the shape I want  this will be my first time getting my hair cut dry curl by curl. The lady I researched has nothing but excellent reviews, and I'm confident she'll do a great job. Her name is Angela Hicks and she's at the Michael Flores Salon located in Dallas. I'm getting box braids for vacation the 28th so either way I won't be screwed if I don't like the outcome.


----------



## Napp (Feb 9, 2015)

I used a new leave in and gel. I used image intrakera deep penetrating leave in and curls botanical gel. I LOVE the results i got with the intrakera leave in. Honestly i felt as if i didnt even need the gel. It made my wash n go process less than 10 minutes from wash to go! This is definitely a staple. I will be buying the liter size!


----------



## atlien11 (Feb 9, 2015)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Going for a deva cut on Friday. I STAY cutting my hair but it's still not the shape I want  this will be my first time getting my hair cut dry curl by curl. The lady I researched has nothing but excellent reviews, and I'm confident she'll do a great job. Her name is Angela Hicks and she's at the Michael Flores Salon located in Dallas. I'm getting box braids for vacation the 28th so either way I won't be screwed if I don't like the outcome.



BillsBackerz67 Can you @ me when you review your deva cut? I have been doing some serious research on going to the one in NYC but it would be great to hear a fresh review from one of our own here at LHCF. Im scared to do it but I think I'm going to try it in march once NYC warms up a tad.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Feb 9, 2015)

atlien11 said:


> BillsBackerz67 Can you @ me when you review your deva cut? I have been doing some serious research on going to the one in NYC but it would be great to hear a fresh review from one of our own here at LHCF. Im scared to do it but I think I'm going to try it in march once NYC warms up a tad.



sure will! and if you decide to go for it, 
book the appointment with April. ii believe  she is at the broadway location. if you have an IG she cut LOVErasheeda hair and a few others. imo she does an excellent job. i made an appointment with her back in august but i wasnt able to make it.


----------



## Joigirl (Feb 10, 2015)

Cut vs. length? I can't decide, but I don't like the look of my WNGs any more. Very frustrating...


----------



## Cattypus1 (Feb 10, 2015)

Joigirl said:


> Cut vs. length? I can't decide, but I don't like the look of my WNGs any more. Very frustrating...


I love, love, love your hair.  If this pic is of a WNG...all I can say is beautiful!


----------



## Nightingale (Feb 10, 2015)

Joigirl said:


> Cut vs. length? I can't decide, but I don't like the look of my WNGs any more. Very frustrating...


 
You have beautiful hair. I think you should give your hair a few months to grow out of this awkward phase before cutting.


----------



## pattyr5 (Feb 10, 2015)

Joigirl said:


> Cut vs. length? I can't decide, but I don't like the look of my WNGs any more. Very frustrating...



Your hair is so beautiful I don't see what you don't like. I think our hair is the same length so I can understand the frustration of the in between stages.  I want a cut but just for shape. Not willing to sacrifice length.


----------



## Joigirl (Feb 10, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> I love, love, love your hair.  If this pic is of a WNG...all I can say is beautiful!



Thank you. It is a stretched WNG. Only problem is all these patterns and textures are not meshing well.

Nightingale and pattyr5, I just really hate the shape, but I am scared to death to let anyone near my hair. There is no one I would trust in WI, so I would have to go to Chicago, or wait until I travel to Atlanta or New York to get it cut. I am going to try to hold out, but this shape sucks right now.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 10, 2015)

Joigirl said:


> Cut vs. length? I can't decide, but I don't like the look of my WNGs any more. Very frustrating...



Girl bye lol...gorgeous hair! Tis all


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Feb 11, 2015)

Joigirl said:


> Thank you. It is a stretched WNG. Only problem is all these patterns and textures are not meshing well.  Nightingale and pattyr5, I just really hate the shape, but I am scared to death to let anyone near my hair. There is no one I would trust in WI, so I would have to go to Chicago, or wait until I travel to Atlanta or New York to get it cut. I am going to try to hold out, but this shape sucks right now.



I think your hair looks great but I know the frustration! You know your hair best and when it's not acting right a trim/shape up is pretty much the key to getting it to act right. I'm more about shape than length, but usually length takes precedent to most people and that's understandable too. That's exactly why I'm cutting until I get what I want  im taking a huge leap with not only a white stylist but getting a deva cut at that smh. but my gut says I'll be fine lol.


----------



## Joigirl (Feb 11, 2015)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> I think your hair looks great but I know the frustration! You know your hair best and when it's not acting right a trim/shape up is pretty much the key to getting it to act right. I'm more about shape than length, but usually length takes precedent to most people and that's understandable too. That's exactly why I'm cutting until I get what I want  im taking a huge leap with not only a white stylist but getting a deva cut at that smh. but my gut says I'll be fine lol.



Make sure to post your results. I'm sure it will be gorgeous!


----------



## OhTall1 (Feb 11, 2015)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Girl bye lol...gorgeous hair! Tis all


IKR?!  I've spent this past week in puff purgatory.


----------



## Joigirl (Feb 11, 2015)

LaChaBla said:


> IKR?!  I've spent this past week in puff purgatory.



Why, what went wrong?


----------



## Joigirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Starting to think that it is the UFD Curly magic that is making my hair a little dry and stiff. I'm going to go back to the HC gel and see if this improves the condition of my hair and allows for more stretch.


----------



## girlonfire (Feb 11, 2015)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Going for a deva cut on Friday. I STAY cutting my hair but it's still not the shape I want  this will be my first time getting my hair cut dry curl by curl. The lady I researched has nothing but excellent reviews, and I'm confident she'll do a great job. Her name is Angela Hicks and she's at the Michael Flores Salon located in Dallas. I'm getting box braids for vacation the 28th so either way I won't be screwed if I don't like the outcome.



@ me when you get the cut too please. I was going to get it but to get it cut at a salon named salon capri, a few miles away from me, with the famous robin is almost 200 bucks including the deposit  I chickened out. I think I'll grow my hair just 2 more inches before I try that.


----------



## Napp (Feb 11, 2015)

Y'all I think I have found my HG gel! *Aussies Aussome volume gel*. It's not sticky,not crunchy and gives me mega definition without looking like I have 2 strands. Also it is DIRT CHEAP at 3 dollars and some change at walmart. Here are some pics


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Feb 11, 2015)

Napp said:


> Y'all I think I have found my HG gel! *Aussies Aussome volume gel*. It's not sticky,not crunchy and gives me mega definition without looking like I have 2 strands. Also it is DIRT CHEAP at 3 dollars and some change at walmart. Here are some pics



your hair looks amazing!! is it a watery/thin gel?


----------



## Napp (Feb 11, 2015)

whiteoleander91 said:


> your hair looks amazing!! is it a watery/thin gel?



Thanks! Its actually a thick gel but not heavy like ecostyler/wetline gel


----------



## OhTall1 (Feb 11, 2015)

Joigirl said:


> Why, what went wrong?


Joigirl I'm not really sure.  I feel like there's no way I can refresh my WNG.    I spritz it at night and add moisturizer.  In the morning I steam it in the shower and spray with the SM coconut/hibiscus spray or Queen Helene refresher spray.  My curls just don't seem to bounce back.  At best, I get two day hair.

My hair looked better when I was co-washing and styling 3x a week.  I may have to go back to that.

What are you doing to stretch your curls?


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Feb 11, 2015)

Napp said:


> Thanks! Its actually a thick gel but not heavy like ecostyler/wetline gel



ugh you know I'm obsessed with gel!! now I want to check this out


----------



## Napp (Feb 11, 2015)

whiteoleander91 said:


> ugh you know I'm obsessed with gel!! now I want to check this out


Try it oke:


----------



## Joigirl (Feb 11, 2015)

LaChaBla said:


> Joigirl I'm not really sure.  I feel like there's no way I can refresh my WNG.    I spritz it at night and add moisturizer.  In the morning I steam it in the shower and spray with the SM coconut/hibiscus spray or Queen Helene refresher spray.  My curls just don't seem to bounce back.  At best, I get two day hair.  My hair looked better when I was co-washing and styling 3x a week.  I may have to go back to that.  What are you doing to stretch your curls?



I don't refresh either. Adding water or sprays just makes may hair drier. It just doesn't soak in. I make sure my hair is as moisturized as possible when I wash. I try to wash only once a week, but if my hair needs moisture, I will Cowash mid-week. What are you using to seal? I like to use a buttercreme between my leave in and gel to add moisture and also seal.


----------



## krissyhair (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm seeing concerns about refreshing. I'm gonna share my refresh regimen because this really works for me.

I separate the hair in about 6 sections, spray with cold water until very damp, finger comb or separate the curls and position them into place. I saturate the crown to.reduce frizz, and use a cream to smooth it down. This is a pic of a 3 day wng that I refresh this morning.

You see? No frizz at all.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Feb 12, 2015)

I just found a jar of Xtreme Wetline Gel in 77 ounces on Amazon!!!!,  Wowzers!

I'm feeling the need to break my Wng back out, so I'm stocking up for the next months


----------



## atlien11 (Feb 12, 2015)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> sure will! and if you decide to go for it,
> book the appointment with April. ii believe  she is at the broadway location. if you have an IG she cut LOVErasheeda hair and a few others. imo she does an excellent job. i made an appointment with her back in august but i wasnt able to make it.



BillsBackerz67 

Her hair is to die for -- Thanks so much for the tip!


----------



## Napp (Feb 12, 2015)

Napp said:


> Y'all I think I have found my HG gel! *Aussies Aussome volume gel*. It's not sticky,not crunchy and gives me mega definition without looking like I have 2 strands. Also it is DIRT CHEAP at 3 dollars and some change at walmart. Here are some pics



I noticed that this gel flakes on the second day. Its ok if you wash n go/wet daily but not if you wear a wash n go for a few days at a time whiteoleander91 

Im so bummed. It worked so well Back to the drawing board...


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Feb 12, 2015)

Napp said:


> I noticed that this gel flakes on the second day. Its ok if you wash n go/wet daily but not if you wear a wash n go for a few days at a time whiteoleander91  Im so bummed. It worked so well Back to the drawing board...



Aw  Maybe this gel doesn't play well with other products? Did you use a leave in? Napp


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Feb 12, 2015)

Used As I Am coconut cowash


----------



## OhTall1 (Feb 12, 2015)

Joigirl said:


> What are you using to seal? I like to use a buttercreme between my leave in and gel to add moisture and also seal.


I use a combo of jojoba oil, argan oil and JBCO to seal.  Why?  Because they were what I had on hand when I went natural.    I figured I'd try those, and then try something else if those didn't work.  I'll check out buttercremes.


----------



## Napp (Feb 13, 2015)

whiteoleander91 said:


> Aw  Maybe this gel doesn't play well with other products? Did you use a leave in? Napp


 no i didnt use a leave in. Maybe it wouldnt flake if I did? Idk i think i will be trying the image gels next since i like the leave in so much


----------



## Coilystep (Feb 13, 2015)

Loving my coils today. They are so coily. I cowashed with Aussie moist then put on olive oil and shea moisture superfruit leave in then goddess curls.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 13, 2015)

This thread is dangerous. I don't even wear WNGs and I want to buy all types of gels


----------



## Coilystep (Feb 13, 2015)

faithVA said:


> This thread is dangerous. I don't even wear WNGs and I want to buy all types of gels


  come on over you'll want to stay. Lol.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 13, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> come on over you'll want to stay. Lol.



I would love to wear a WNG but I haven't figure out how to do so yet. Even if I can get some coils after the gel within 2 hours my hair just starts to dry out and fro.  I will try it again when the weather gets warmer and my hair gets a little longer. It needs to be long enough to put into a puff if it fails 

Did you lose weight? Your face looks thinner.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Feb 13, 2015)

faithVA, before I got my moisture game downpat, when I wanted a Wng,  I would twist my hair and let it dry completely. Then, apply a gel over the twists, like KCCC, and wet the twists to where the hair wasnt soaking wet but not damp either.  Un-twist the hair and shake my head. Don't touch and let airdry.

Instant coils/curls.


----------



## Coilystep (Feb 13, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I would love to wear a WNG but I haven't figure out how to do so yet. Even if I can get some coils after the gel within 2 hours my hair just starts to dry out and fro.  I will try it again when the weather gets warmer and my hair gets a little longer. It needs to be long enough to put into a puff if it fails   Did you lose weight? Your face looks thinner.


 Go through the posts and get some suggestions on products and techniques. There are a lot of great tips in here. I actually gained about 12 pounds over the holidays unfortunately. I working on losing it. I need to really get on it. My fortieth is in about five months and I plan on being in top form


----------



## faithVA (Feb 13, 2015)

^^Thanks ladies. I have read the entire thread. I will experiment in the spring. I need to have warmer weather to experiment with and like I said hair long enough for a puff. The last thing I need is a failed WNG that I can't put up. 

I'm not feeling optimistic enough about it right now to give it a try.


----------



## beauti (Feb 13, 2015)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Napp
> 
> Try jewejewebee method from YouTube:  http://youtu.be/Q_-kVBuMJBg  She just posted a wng video of how she applied eco styler gel and gets a very beautiful defined WNG. I love her results and I think you will too.



*i think I will try her method. Lately my wash and go's end up with frizzy roots so I've been wearing puffs*


----------



## OhTall1 (Feb 13, 2015)

Today's WNG







CoWash - V05 clarifying conditioner
Deep condition - APB ayurvedic mask (used a sample that I got in an order.  The product worked well, but I hated the Belgian truffle scent.)
Leave in - APB leave in in Coconut Lime Verbena
Oil - Combo of jojoba, JBCO and argan oils
gel - MopTop medium hold

Pineappled last night and then spritzed this morning with SM coconut/hibiscus spray after steaming in the  shower


----------



## sweetpea7 (Feb 13, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> Loving my coils today. They are so coily. I cowashed with Aussie moist then put on olive oil and shea moisture superfruit leave in then goddess curls.



Omg look at those perfect spirals! I wish I could get definition like that


----------



## sweetpea7 (Feb 13, 2015)

Ladies I need help! I used TJ TTT then applied my FSG then A little Eco to my 8 sections for extra definition and I got this. How can I get my hair to be more defined like when it's wet (pics on bottom)


----------



## Coilystep (Feb 13, 2015)

sweetpea7 said:


> Ladies I need help! I used TJ TTT then applied my FSG then A little Eco to my hair for extra definition and I got this. How can I get my hair to be more defined like when it's wet?  Wet


  how are you applying the gels and how much?  I find that I have to go section by section. I start from the back with a section that's maybe an inch up I put the rest of my hair in a ponytail on the top of my head. I really don't use combs or brushes anymore. I take whatever styling product I'm using and coat the section of hair I'm working with then rake my fingers through. Sometimes at this point I will wrap sections around my fingers to make ringlets.  But raking alone produces good results. You may need to use more gel. I've never use FSG (I'm to lazy to make my own products). I don't really like Eco I find it to heavy.


----------



## sweetpea7 (Feb 13, 2015)

I part my hair in to twelve sections and smooth each product in using the praying hands. I use about a quarter size of conditioner, fsg, and eco styler but The eco made it too crunchy for my liking. 

Ill definitely try the coiling in the back since its basically frizz. Thanks!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Feb 13, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> Loving my coils today. They are so coily. I cowashed with Aussie moist then put on olive oil and shea moisture superfruit leave in then goddess curls.


Your hair looks so pretty.


----------



## Joigirl (Feb 13, 2015)

Bun Love!!! Cure for a bad hair day.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Feb 14, 2015)

sweetpea7 said:


> Ladies I need help! I used TJ TTT then applied my FSG then A little Eco to my 8 sections for extra definition and I got this. How can I get my hair to be more defined like when it's wet (pics on bottom)



Are you still transitioning? It looks like you have an inch of some bone straight ends and or heat damage. If you don't I apologize but it's hard to get your hair to cooperate you want it when the ends are straight and the roots are curly.


----------



## pattyr5 (Feb 14, 2015)

sweetpea7 said:


> Ladies I need help! I used TJ TTT then applied my FSG then A little Eco to my 8 sections for extra definition and I got this. How can I get my hair to be more defined like when it's wet (pics on bottom)



You may have different curl patterns that won't curl to the same degree no matter what products or techniques you use. I would start off with making sure the hair is property moisturized. After cutting out the relaxer it took me about 3 months of constant deep conditioning before I could actually see my curls and keep them when my hair dried. And even still i have a kisser curl in the front and top of my head.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Feb 14, 2015)

Deva cut was a success! I'm very happy with my results and it felt great not to blow dry or flat iron just to trim. I'll definitely be going back to Angela in May or June for another trim. She asked a lot of questions about my hair and talked me through the process. Her first question was "how often do u straighten your hair?" She doesn't recommend the deva cut for straight haired naturals. She cuts it wet for people who flat iron often. Here are the results idk what's up with this forum but it's only allowing me to post one pic at a time. Oh well. There's no product in my hair except coconut oil. She styled it with the deva cream but deva products just don't agree with my hair so I washed it out when I got home and applied coconut oil only. Just so it can dry fast. I snapped a pic in the car right before I went in. She cut off about 2 inches in the front and an inch in the back.


----------



## Joigirl (Feb 14, 2015)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Deva cut was a success! I'm very happy with my results and it felt great not to blow dry or flat iron just to trim. I'll definitely be going back to Angela in May or June for another trim. She asked a lot of questions about my hair and talked me through the process. Her first question was "how often do u straighten your hair?" She doesn't recommend the deva cut for straight haired naturals. She cuts it wet for people who flat iron often. Here are the results idk what's up with this forum but it's only allowing me to post one pic at a time. Oh well. There's no product in my hair except coconut oil. She styled it with the deva cream but deva products just don't agree with my hair so I washed it out when I got home and applied coconut oil only. Just so it can dry fast.



Very cute cut!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Feb 14, 2015)

Joigirl said:


> Bun Love!!! Cure for a bad hair day.


I totally love your hair!  I wish my bad hair day was this good!


----------



## Joigirl (Feb 14, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> I totally love your hair!  I wish my bad hair day was this good!



Thank you! I am trying to get better at doing new styles too, but it is hard when it does not come naturally.

Wash day today and I think I will stick with Twist outs and braid outs for a while, but I will visit to ogle all the pics!


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Feb 15, 2015)

1st wash n go after my trim. Man I sure wish my entire head curled like the back of my head lol but that's ok. Co washed with tresseme naturals (I ran out of wen), used Shea moisture curl and style milk, and herbal essences set me up gel. 


 I found out that I'm going to take a trip to LA the second week of May. That will be my 3 month mark for a trim/shaping. So I'm going to call tomorrow to see if I can get an appointment booked with Shaimiel The Curl Doctor. That would make my day  he's $225 smh ...but that will be my 31st birthday present to myself  and it's well worth it.


----------



## sweetpea7 (Feb 15, 2015)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Are you still transitioning? It looks like you have an inch of some bone straight ends and or heat damage. If you don't I apologize but it's hard to get your hair to cooperate you want it when the ends are straight and the roots are curly.



Nope bc'd end of november. The front of my hair is wavy and heat damaged straight so I can't even finger curl it. I hate heat damage


----------



## ckisland (Feb 15, 2015)

I thought that I had jumped out of this challenge, but this wash n'go made me jump right back in . After 2 weeks of wearing my hair straight, I washed it yesterday. I never get nervous about heat damage until water is touching my head. But after flatironing on 450 with only sweet almond oil, my hair snapped back completely. I didn't even DC!!!

I slept with 5 baby pineapples in last night, and I love how my hair came out. I haven't used EcoStyler and V05 in a long time, but I am absolutely crazy about the results .


----------



## Napp (Feb 15, 2015)

This is my wash n go with Kenra firm styling gel 17 and intakera leave in. My hair feels nice and not crunchy. It left me with fluffy hair. Its just ok. I think i prefer the gel to blow dry my hair. It dries fasts too.


----------



## Coilystep (Feb 15, 2015)

Used tresemme flawless curls conditioner and gel.  The back is perfect.


----------



## Napp (Feb 15, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> Used tresemme flawless curls conditioner and gel.  The back is perfect.



i have that gel in my stash but haven't used it. maybe i need to revisit!


----------



## Coilystep (Feb 15, 2015)

Napp said:


> i have that gel in my stash but haven't used it. maybe i need to revisit!


  I got it yesterday. I really need to stop buying new products lol.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Feb 15, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> Used tresemme flawless curls conditioner and gel.  The back is perfect.


   Cute, girl.  Your hair always looks so good.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Feb 15, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> I got it yesterday. I really need to stop buying new products lol.


Good luck with that..I'm going to get some of hat gel as soon as I can!


----------



## ckisland (Feb 15, 2015)

@stephanie75miller, your hair . Imma a need a step by step breakdown of what you did . 
Ohhhh!! The pj bug has bit me again!!!


----------



## Coilystep (Feb 15, 2015)

ckisland said:


> @stephanie75miller, your hair . Imma a need a step by step breakdown of what you did . Ohhhh!! The pj bug has bit me again!!!


  I just cowashed with the conditioner I left in some of the conditioner then went section by section applying the gel raking it through and twirling around my finger.


----------



## uofmpanther (Feb 15, 2015)

I've learned that I can't go too long without detangling with a comb in between wash n gos. Finger combing is not enough because my hair is so thick that the shed hair gets stuck.  It is also super coily in the back.  After only finger detangling for a couple weeks, I noticed my hair started to mat at the roots.  It took 2 hours to detangle.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Feb 16, 2015)

uofmpanther said:


> I've learned that I can't go too long without detangling with a comb in between wash n gos. Finger combing is not enough because my hair is so thick that the shed hair gets stuck.  It is also super coily in the back.  After only finger detangling for a couple weeks, I noticed my hair started to mat at the roots.  It took 2 hours to detangle.



Finger detangling as a primary method to remove shed hair is not for me. I use it just to alleviate the huge snarls I might get before putting the comb to my head. The best tool I have is the comb with the dual wavy teeth. The teeth are close enough to remove tangles and shed hairs but spaced far apart enough not to cause breakage. Wide tooth comb is a joke. It's equivalent to using my fingers.


----------



## uofmpanther (Feb 16, 2015)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Finger detangling as a primary method to remove shed hair is not for me. I use it just to alleviate the huge snarls I might get before putting the comb to my head. The best tool I have is the comb with the dual wavy teeth. The teeth are close enough to remove tangles and shed hairs but spaced far apart enough not to cause breakage. Wide tooth comb is a joke. It's equivalent to using my fingers.



I think that is the best way for me to use finger detangling. I have a large rake comb that I use. The teeth are spaced just right for me, and they are skinny enough that I can also use it to pick away at knots.


----------



## pattyr5 (Feb 16, 2015)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Deva cut was a success! I'm very happy with my results and it felt great not to blow dry or flat iron just to trim. I'll definitely be going back to Angela in May or June for another trim. She asked a lot of questions about my hair and talked me through the process. Her first question was "how often do u straighten your hair?" She doesn't recommend the deva cut for straight haired naturals. She cuts it wet for people who flat iron often. Here are the results idk what's up with this forum but it's only allowing me to post one pic at a time. Oh well. There's no product in my hair except coconut oil. She styled it with the deva cream but deva products just don't agree with my hair so I washed it out when I got home and applied coconut oil only. Just so it can dry fast. I snapped a pic in the car right before I went in. She cut off about 2 inches in the front and an inch in the back.



I want this hair!!!!


----------



## pattyr5 (Feb 17, 2015)

Lately my wash and go has been in the morning and with the cold in New York I have been diffusing. I'm still using the Jane Carter curl defining cream with KCKT underneath. I always get a fuller result but at least it's consistent


----------



## Coilystep (Feb 17, 2015)

I used the tresemme conditioner and gel, but I didn't twirl around my finger and I used my widu brush (wooden bristled).


----------



## Coilystep (Feb 18, 2015)

I know this isn't a wash n go per se but I think of this thread as home.  I woke up extremely late so I showered let my hair get wet. I had cowashed it last night when I came home  from gym and put on some SM superfruit leave in conditioner. I only had time to slap some goddess curls on and it wasn't turning out how I wanted so I just pulled back into a ponytail (more like a bunny tail). I'm not really ready to wear my hair out in a ponytail I don't feel it's long enough yet.  Although I've gotten several compliments already at work today. When I do a ponytail the next time I will try one of my heavier gels as I have some fly aways in the front. I did tie it down with a satin scarf for my drive in, but I feel it woul have laid down better with a heavier gel.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Feb 18, 2015)

stephanie75miller your ponytail looks pretty! I think it looks fine the way it is


----------



## faithVA (Feb 18, 2015)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Deva cut was a success! I'm very happy with my results and it felt great not to blow dry or flat iron just to trim. I'll definitely be going back to Angela in May or June for another trim. She asked a lot of questions about my hair and talked me through the process. Her first question was "how often do u straighten your hair?" She doesn't recommend the deva cut for straight haired naturals. She cuts it wet for people who flat iron often. Here are the results idk what's up with this forum but it's only allowing me to post one pic at a time. Oh well. There's no product in my hair except coconut oil. She styled it with the deva cream but deva products just don't agree with my hair so I washed it out when I got home and applied coconut oil only. Just so it can dry fast. I snapped a pic in the car right before I went in. She cut off about 2 inches in the front and an inch in the back.



I liked your shape before but I like this too. Its very cute.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 18, 2015)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> 1st wash n go after my trim. Man I sure wish my entire head curled like the back of my head lol but that's ok. Co washed with tresseme naturals (I ran out of wen), used Shea moisture curl and style milk, and herbal essences set me up gel.
> 
> I found out that I'm going to take a trip to LA the second week of May. That will be my 3 month mark for a trim/shaping. So I'm going to call tomorrow to see if I can get an appointment booked with Shaimiel The Curl Doctor. That would make my day  he's $225 smh ...but that will be my 31st birthday present to myself  and it's well worth it.



Did I already add you and the others to my do not like "hate list"? If not you and the ladies in this thread are added! 

Ps- beautiful hair


----------



## pattyr5 (Feb 18, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> I know this isn't a wash n go per se but I think of this thread as home.  I woke up extremely late so I showered let my hair get wet. I had cowashed it last night when I came home  from gym and put on some SM superfruit leave in conditioner. I only had time to slap some goddess curls on and it wasn't turning out how I wanted so I just pulled back into a ponytail (more like a bunny tail). I'm not really ready to wear my hair out in a ponytail I don't feel it's long enough yet.  Although I've gotten several compliments already at work today. When I do a ponytail the next time I will try one of my heavier gels as I have some fly aways in the front. I did tie it down with a satin scarf for my drive in, but I feel it woul have laid down better with a heavier gel.



I feel the same way about this thread. I have to stop myself from posting about all kinds of stuff here lol

I think your ponytail (bunny tail) looks great and you got it real smooth. And IMHO it still qualifies as a wash and go. I have mine up in a pineapple right now.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 18, 2015)

Finally took my beehive down after 2 weeks of wigging it. Cowashed my hair with tresseme flawless curls after i clarified with suave Clarifying Shampoo. Then applied cantu leave in and shea moisture Jamaican black castor oil strengthen leave in and hair lotion on top if that. My hair still damp and then dry

View attachment 297527



View attachment 297529


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 18, 2015)

Okay here's my hair fully dry now!


----------



## Napp (Feb 18, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> I know this isn't a wash n go per se but I think of this thread as home.  I woke up extremely late so I showered let my hair get wet. I had cowashed it last night when I came home  from gym and put on some SM superfruit leave in conditioner. I only had time to slap some goddess curls on and it wasn't turning out how I wanted so I just pulled back into a ponytail (more like a bunny tail). I'm not really ready to wear my hair out in a ponytail I don't feel it's long enough yet.  Although I've gotten several compliments already at work today. When I do a ponytail the next time I will try one of my heavier gels as I have some fly aways in the front. I did tie it down with a satin scarf for my drive in, but I feel it woul have laid down better with a heavier gel.



Wash n go buns count at wash n goes too! As long as you wash and wear your hair its a wash n go! Your pony looks very sleek to me!


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Feb 19, 2015)

Day 3 wng, hair half up half down. Didn't realize how short the back is...yikes! my entire neck is all exposed lol


----------



## OhTall1 (Feb 20, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> I just cowashed with the conditioner I left in some of the conditioner then went section by section applying the gel raking it through and *twirling around my finger*.


This week's lesson in WNGs is that I need to do some twirling to get the best look.

This weekend I'm going to the salon to get my 'do did.  I plan to talk to the stylist about getting my hair prepped for permanent color in the spring.


----------



## Coilystep (Feb 20, 2015)

LaChaBla said:


> This week's lesson in WNGs is that I need to do some twirling to get the best look.  This weekend I'm going to the salon to get my 'do did.  I plan to talk to the stylist about getting my hair prepped for permanent color in the spring.


  the twirling gives a more uniform and polished look.


----------



## pattyr5 (Feb 22, 2015)

I have taken a mini break from my WNG's and put my hair into a wet bun. I'm going to have to have a seriously detangling session and get rid of some ssk's. Finger detangling leaves a lot of my shed hair behind and the SSK's just caught everything in my head and then there's a lot of ripping. I'll be back in a couple of days.


----------



## mssoconfused (Feb 22, 2015)

I'm taking a break from wash and go to rock a dry twist out. I'm loving the style and volume, nervous about any type of hair damage.


----------



## OhTall1 (Feb 23, 2015)

Got it done professionally on Saturday.  Pretty sure I'll be able to extend it an extra day without having to resort to a puff.







When I first went in December, the stylist used MopTop products.  This time he used Original Moxie.  I think I like it better.  I didn't buy the Intense Quench Deep Moisturizer that he used, but I did get the Just Gel Styling Concentrate.


----------



## Coilystep (Feb 24, 2015)

Today I used the tresemme flawless curls conditioner and gel. I didn't twirl but I use my denman brush. Happy with results. My hair is growing and I'm starting to see potential hang time in my future. Wish it would hurry up.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Feb 24, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> Today I used the tresemme flawless curls conditioner and gel. I didn't twirl but I use my denman brush. Happy with results. My hair is growing and I'm starting to see potential hang time in my future. Wish it would hurry up.


I can see hang time in your future, too!  I love it!  Your results are beautiful.


----------



## pattyr5 (Feb 24, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> Today I used the tresemme flawless curls conditioner and gel. I didn't twirl but I use my denman brush. Happy with results. My hair is growing and I'm starting to see potential hang time in my future. Wish it would hurry up.



Your hair is on point!


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 25, 2015)

Been lurking in this thread a while, getting my fix on your hair pics lol- all beautiful, I must say. 
Anywho, I thought I'd jump in with my type 4 self as at the mo, the wash and go thing seems to be working for me, at least twice a week anyway as I wig it the rest of the time. 
Here's my hair yesterday after a cowash /DC (Faith In Nature hemp and meadowfoam conditioner), clay mask (water/bentonite/ rhassoul/molasses/acv), leave in (KCKT) and gel (KCCC).


----------



## Coilystep (Feb 25, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Been lurking in this thread a while, getting my fix on your hair pics lol- all beautiful, I must say. Anywho, I thought I'd jump in with my type 4 self as at the mo, the wash and go thing seems to be working for me, at least twice a week anyway as I wig it the rest of the time. Here's my hair yesterday after a cowash /DC (Faith In Nature hemp and meadowfoam conditioner), clay mask (water/bentonite/ rhassoul/molasses/acv), leave in (KCKT) and gel (KCCC).


  anybody can do a wash n go. I think your hair looks great. I consider my hair to be in the 4 range and I only do wash n goes. So come on in and stay a while we love seeing pictures.


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 25, 2015)

Only since joining, I have really enjoyed wearing my hair out. I wore crochet braids and other extensions for over a year before this, and my regimen and the wash and go has helped me get to grips with my hair in its unstretched state and I love it. I never thought that my hair could be so easy to style in this state because unless is was stretched, it was always a mission.


----------



## Anaisin (Feb 25, 2015)

I love this thread. I do wngs but I put them in a bun in the winter time and cover them with a beanie lol. I don't even remember what I used for this one. It's from weeks ago


----------



## Coilystep (Feb 26, 2015)

I picked up Marc Anthony strictly curls curl defining lotion yesterday from cvs it but one get in free however they only had one. They ended up giving it to for $4.50. I used it this morning for my wash n go. So far so good I've got good definition it had a light citrusy smell. I used my denman brush this morning but I think I could definitely use my fingers. Here are some pics it's not dry yet but I think it will still look pretty good once dry.  We shall see.


----------



## Anaisin (Feb 26, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> I picked up Marc Anthony strictly curls curl defining lotion yesterday from cvs it but one get in free however they only had one. They ended up giving it to for $4.50. I used it this morning for my wash n go. So far so good I've got good definition it had a light citrusy smell. I used my denman brush this morning but I think I could definitely use my fingers. Here are some pics it's not dry yet but I think it will still look pretty good once dry.  We shall see.



I used this last summer. It was a good product but I don't see it in stores anymore. Still looked nice at the end of the day but I still washed it because I wash my hair way more often in the summer. 

I think I may still have pics. Your hair looks great as usual


----------



## Coilystep (Feb 27, 2015)

I posted these in the SL 2015 thread, but wanted to post them here as well because this is home. I wasn't feeling how my hair was turning out this morning. It's still a wash n go. I'm rocking ruff and tuff with my Arfopuff.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 27, 2015)

I tried a wng this weekend. The shape of my hair is terrible and my curls are so tight it just turns into a fro. As it dries I lose the majority if the definition. I'm going to water rinse tonight because it will be too dry to wear tomorrow. Its too early to know whether I'm going to try it again or just twist it back up.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 27, 2015)

This was last night before I baggied and put it in a puff.


----------



## Coilystep (Feb 27, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I tried a wng this weekend. The shape of my hair is terrible and my curls are so tight it just turns into a fro. As it dries I lose the majority if the definition. I'm goingl to water rinse tonight because it will be too dry to wear tomorrow. Its too early to know whether I'm going lto try it again or just twist it back up.


  nothing is wrong with tight curls. How are you applying the products. I find that how apply and what I apply can give me different results.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 27, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> nothing like l



Did the app cut you off? 

I figure the app got you


----------



## Coilystep (Feb 27, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Did the app cut you off?


  I hate this app and my phone sometimes. I just edited my comment.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 27, 2015)

[USER=402853 said:
			
		

> stephanie75miller[/USER];21174133]nothing is wrong with tight curls. How are you applying the products. I find that how apply and what I apply can give me different results.



I used diluted kccc. I sectioned my hair into 7 sections and applied gel to each section. Then I spritzed each section with water because my hair dries fast. Then I applied gel to very small sections in each section and finger combed it. 

I have to buy some flaxseed to make gel and try that.


----------



## Guinan (Feb 27, 2015)

So far I've had my mini twists in for a week. Today I refreshed them my water mixed with Giovanni and I applied sum curl enhancing smoothie. I think I can def get 3 more weeks out of these twists.

ETA
I posted this in the wrong thread. LMAO, this was meant for the MHM thread.


----------



## Coilystep (Feb 27, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I used diluted kccc. I sectioned my hair into 7 sections and applied gel to each section. Then I spritzed each section with water because my hair dries fast. Then I applied gel to very small sections in each section and finger combed it.  I have to buy some flaxseed to make gel and try that.


  doing section by section is best. Make sure you not stingy with product either. Play around with different products. I've concluded I do not heavy gels my hair looks best with thinner gels and lotions. I don't really like creams or puddings.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 27, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> doing section by section is best. Make sure you not stingy with product either. Play around with different products. I've concluded I do not heavy gels my hair looks best with thinner gels and lotions. I don't really like creams or puddings.



Thanks. I'm not sure what I'm going to do. I will play around with application because I'm not ready to have a lot of different gels. I will try to play with what I have.

My hair usually likes creams and puddings but not sure how that works with rewetting or baggying. 

I'm still on the fence on whether I'm going to twist it back up or try another wng. 

I probably can twist my hair up in the same amount of time it takes me to apply the gel


----------



## SheenaVee (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm not in the challenge. I just haven't done a wash and go in a while and I like the way it turned out tonight so I thought I'd post. I cowashed with herbal essences then applied ecostyler argan oil gel.


----------



## Coilystep (Mar 1, 2015)

SheenaVee said:


> I'm not in the challenge. I just haven't done a wash and go in a while and I like the way it turned out tonight so I thought I'd post. I cowashed with herbal essences then applied ecostyler argan oil gel.


  very pretty. How do you wear your hair normally?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 1, 2015)

SheenaVee said:


> I'm not in the challenge. I just haven't done a wash and go in a while and I like the way it turned out tonight so I thought I'd post. I cowashed with herbal essences then applied ecostyler argan oil gel.



Yeah you're on my list too...


----------



## SheenaVee (Mar 2, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> very pretty. How do you wear your hair normally?



Thank you.

I normally wear my hair in two pigtails like in my avi or in a ponytail.


----------



## Coilystep (Mar 2, 2015)

Used curls goddess curls today. I can always count on it.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Mar 2, 2015)

faithVA your hair is so pretty! Love the new avatar!!


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Mar 2, 2015)

I think I need a break from my hair. Planning on wet bunning indefinitely. Today I shampooed, conditioned detangled, blah etc., then I squeezed out the excess water, applied some Smooth n' Shine instant repair serum, then ran some fantasia frizz buster gel through my hair to keep it from tangling, and pulled it back into a bun. It was so easy and quick and my hair is out of the way. I'm slowly going from long to really long and having it up is a really nice change. I think I'll redo my bun every 3 days.

Today's wet bun/wash and go bun:
















I purchased some Shea Yogurt by Alikay Naturals at my local BSS and I'm excited to see how it works for me. It sort of smells like...citrusy yogurt lol and has a nice consistency. It reminds me of this random mango scented shea butter that I used on my hair while I was transitioning (never found it again, but it left my hair incredibly soft). I plan to use it on my hair while wet bunning. Random side note, my BSS now carries the Argan Oil Ampro gel! I got a 32 oz tub the other week. I think it's going to be my staple gel, I really love it.

Sooo now that I've shared my whole life story  Sorry for the long post


----------



## Coilystep (Mar 3, 2015)

Used Marc Anthony strictly curls curl defining lotion. I'm up in the air about repurchasing. If you aren't careful you can use too much and it will clump and flake. I used too much in bang and side area. Had to go to restroom at work and rewet the bang and side area. To get rid of excess product and flakes.  I did my finger twirl method this morning. I like how it came out.


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 3, 2015)

Wash and go from today. I used a mix of bentonite and rhassoul clays. After washing that mix out, I applied wheatgerm oil and KCCC gel.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 3, 2015)

whiteoleander91 said:


> faithVA your hair is so pretty! Love the new avatar!!



Thank you whiteoleander91. That means a lot coming from you, a hair goddess on this board


----------



## Cattypus1 (Mar 3, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> Used Marc Anthony strictly curls curl defining lotion. I'm up in the air about repurchasing. If you aren't careful you can use too much and it will clump and flake. I used too much in bang and side area. Had to go to restroom at work and rewet the bang and side area. To get rid of excess product and flakes.  I did my finger twirl method this morning. I like how it came out.


Better and better. I'm going to have to revisit the finger twirls. Very pretty.


----------



## Coilystep (Mar 3, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> Better and better. I'm going to have to revisit the finger twirls. Very pretty.


  thank you.  I really love the results. I just don't like how long it takes for me to do it. If I wake up late I really don't have time to do the twirls.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Mar 3, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Thank you whiteoleander91. That means a lot coming from you, a hair goddess on this board



   wow! thank you!!


----------



## OhTall1 (Mar 4, 2015)

Did a search and destroy last night and got rid of a lot of SSKs and mid strand splits






V05 strawberries and cream moisture milk conditioner
Giovanni deep moisture conditioner
APB blueberry cheesecake deep conditioner 
APB leave in conditioner (wow, just realizing how many different conditioners I used!)
grape seed oil
SM curl enhancing smoothie
Giovanni LA natural gel

Sat under cool dryer for 30 minutes


----------



## Coilystep (Mar 4, 2015)

I went to beauty supply store yesterday and wasn't looking for anything in particular. I ended up picking up some aunt jackies don't shrink gel and beautiful textures curl defining custard(this is a repurchase I used this occasionally while I transitioned for slick down styles I'm excited to try it on my hair now that it's fully natural). This morning I used the aunt jackies. I'm not really noticing less shrinkage. I wasn't really expecting it either.


----------



## beauti (Mar 4, 2015)

*SheenaVee  your wash and go is lovely. Did you leave some of the herbal essence in your hair or did you apply the gel on naked hair?*


----------



## SheenaVee (Mar 5, 2015)

beauti Thank you! I don't leave any Herbal Essences in because it doesn't mix well with the gel so I just put it on naked hair.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Mar 5, 2015)

not a wash and go but I'm proud of it so I wanted to share it with my wash and go family 

Le braid out! Maybe my first successful-ish braid out! I used Alikay Naturals Shea Yogurt and Ampro Pro Styl Argan Oil Gel.


----------



## Joigirl (Mar 5, 2015)

whiteoleander91 said:


> not a wash and go but I'm proud of it so I wanted to share it with my wash and go family   Le braid out! Maybe my first successful-ish braid out! I used Alikay Naturals Shea Yogurt and Ampro Pro Styl Argan Oil Gel.




Love it! That shine and definition is Awesome!


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Mar 5, 2015)

Joigirl said:


> Love it! That shine and definition is Awesome!



thank you! It's not perfect, but it came out a lot better than usual lol


----------



## Joigirl (Mar 5, 2015)

3-day Wash n go after my one day fling with curlformers. Love that Hello Curly/Sweet Soul Magic gel!


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Mar 5, 2015)

Joigirl said:


> 3-day Wash n go after my one day fling with curlformers. Love that Hello Curly/Sweet Soul Magic gel!



you have like 5 heads of hair! thick and beautiful


----------



## Joigirl (Mar 5, 2015)

whiteoleander91 said:


> you have like 5 heads of hair! thick and beautiful



Thanks, I am finally appreciating my thick hair now that I know what it needs.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 6, 2015)

Was going to flattwist my hair back up but eh decided to do a wash n go instead 


View attachment 299515



View attachment 299517


----------



## Coilystep (Mar 6, 2015)

Today I used as I am curl defining jelly and their detangling conditioner. I wish they sold the jelly in a larger size. I think I'm only going to get another 2 uses tops out of that little jar. I really liked the consistency. It's runny and light.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 6, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> Today I used as I am curl defining jelly and their detangling conditioner. I wish they sold the jelly in a larger size. I think I'm only going to get another 2 uses tops out of that little jar. I really liked the consistency. It's runny and light.



They sell a 16 oz but mostly on line and at Sally's. At Sally's its about $22. Online you can get it for about $18 but then you have shipping.


----------



## Coilystep (Mar 6, 2015)

faithVA said:


> They sell a 16 oz but mostly on line and at Sally's. At Sally's its about $22. Online you can get it for about $18 but then you have shipping.


  good to know I picked it up from target. I've been wanting to try it for a long time. I will check out Sally's.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 6, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> good to know I picked it up from target. I've been wanting to try it for a long time. I will check out Sally's.



Make sure you have your beauty card. Many times it is an extra $1 off with the beauty card. And then you can also get the discount coupons.


----------



## Coilystep (Mar 6, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Make sure you have your beauty card. Many times it is an extra $1 off with the beauty card. And then you can also get the discount coupons.


  yes I have the beauty card.


----------



## krissyhair (Mar 6, 2015)

I'm plopping my hair now.

Usually I only plop for a minute or two, but now I'm going to do it until my hair dies almost completely to see if it elongates the curls.


----------



## krissyhair (Mar 6, 2015)

First day of spring is in a few days!


----------



## Joigirl (Mar 7, 2015)

Wow, I placed a few bobby pins in the crown of my hair to give me more lift. This is making me want a Deva cut even more. Noticeable difference in volume. First pic is from Thursday with no pins and the other is from today.


----------



## pattyr5 (Mar 7, 2015)

krissyhair said:


> I'm plopping my hair now.  Usually I only plop for a minute or two, but now I'm going to do it until my hair dies almost completely to see if it elongates the curls.



I haven't plopped since my relaxer days but I saw you did it so I gave it a try. Made my hair extra curly and shrunken but I like it.


----------



## Joigirl (Mar 7, 2015)

krissyhair said:


> I'm plopping my hair now.  Usually I only plop for a minute or two, but now I'm going to do it until my hair dies almost completely to see if it elongates the curls.



We want to see pics


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 7, 2015)

Smh current hair situation...


----------



## Joigirl (Mar 7, 2015)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Smh current hair situation...



I like it. The volume is great.


----------



## krissyhair (Mar 8, 2015)

Joigirl said:


> We want to see pics



You know a wash and go is like a passing in the wind. There's no evidence.


----------



## Coilystep (Mar 8, 2015)

Sally's has As I Am products buy 2 get one free. Today I used the As I Am detangling conditioner and the curling jelly. I did not finger twirl. I just raked through each section with my fingers I also did praying hands. I'm happy with the results.


----------



## Natty_Virgo (Mar 8, 2015)

Got some layers and bangs the other day and I am back in love with my hair. Wash n go for the day. I rarely post pics so I hope this isn't too big.


----------



## Coilystep (Mar 9, 2015)

I don't why it took me so long to try as I am curling jelly. I love the co wash they have and been using it since my transition. I'm very pleased with the results I'm getting.


----------



## OhTall1 (Mar 9, 2015)

Today's hair






TJ's Tea Tree Tingle shampoo
Giovanni Nutrafix Hair Reconstructor
SM Raw Shea Moisture Deep Treatment Masque
APB Leave In in Lemon Pound Cake
Grape seed oil
SM coconut hibiscus curl enhancing smoothie
MopTop medium hold anti frizz gel


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 9, 2015)

Hair after an MHM cycle- clarify with diluted ACV, DC, clay (bentonite and rhassoul), diluted KCKT leave in and diluted KCCC.


----------



## Coilystep (Mar 9, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Hair after an MHM cycle- clarify with diluted ACV, DC, clay (bentonite and rhassoul), diluted KCKT leave in and diluted KCCC.


  Are you getting more hydrated hair using MHM?  How much of your time is it taking up?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 9, 2015)

Joigirl said:


> I like it. The volume is great.



Thanks Joi. I hate the shrinkage. I dont mind the volume if I had tour length and fullness lol.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 9, 2015)

Yall are making my I HATE YOU and YOUR HAIR list too long. I don't like yall lol


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 9, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> Are you getting more hydrated hair using MHM?  How much of your time is it taking up?



My hair is getting more and more hydrated with every wash. To keep track I take pics. My hair was really dry to start with.

I predominantly do/did the bald spot regimen. Wash day, involves doing 4 of 5 steps- clarify + DC + clay + leave-in, then baggy until next wash day. Otherwise I do the full regimen (with step 5- gel).I try to wash/ wet my hair every other/ everyday. I take my time and relax during my washes probably because I am lazy but mostly because unless i am walking, I never in a rush.

It can take me anywhere from 4hrs to the whole day to wash my hair, but it all depends on how long you like to sit with stuff on your head. I like letting stuff sit. 

With that being said, although my routine is regimented, washing my hair is less of a chore. I could never wash and go and get a comb-able lol result before MHM, and my hair is easier to manage without heat.

Edited for correction.


----------



## Joigirl (Mar 9, 2015)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Yall are making my I HATE YOU and YOUR HAIR list too long. I don't like yall lol



You can just join right in with our crew. All that great definition and you are complaining. Your hair is gorgeous! 

My mom's hair is thinning due to menopause. I didn't realize how much until I saw her in the sunlight. I have a new appreciation for enjoying what I have in this moment. It may be fleeting.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 9, 2015)

Joigirl said:


> You can just join right in with our crew. All that great definition and you are complaining. Your hair is gorgeous!
> 
> My mom's hair is thinning due to menopause. I didn't realize how much until I saw her in the sunlight. I have a new appreciation for enjoying what I have in this moment. It may be fleeting.



Thanks Joi.  Sorry about your mom's thinning. Sheesh that's what I have to look forward to bc my hair already thin and my grandma and mom both thinned. I try to enjoy my hair but it's so hard when I come in here lol.


----------



## Joigirl (Mar 9, 2015)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Thanks Joi.  Sorry about your mom's thinning. Sheesh that's what I have to look forward to bc my hair already thin and my grandma and mom both thinned. I try to enjoy my hair but it's so hard when I come in here lol.



I will be stocking up on biotin, castor oil And anything else I can find to thicken my hair LOL. Hopefully I won't have to deal with geriatric acne :lachen


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 9, 2015)

Joigirl said:


> I will be stocking up on biotin, castor oil And anything else I can find to thicken my hair LOL. Hopefully I won't have to deal with geriatric acne :lachen



Lolololol!


----------



## faithVA (Mar 10, 2015)

Walgreen (online) has 25% off beauty products if anyone needs to stock up on anything. The code is Oohlala


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Mar 10, 2015)

Did my cowash with the V05 this morning, left a little in. I had been going straight from the V05 to my gel, but today I layered some Sweet Almond oil on after the V05 and before the Agadir gel.  MUCH better - less dry/crunchy, curls seem more defined (actually got several comments on it).  

This agadir gel was just aiight.  Too much of a hassle to get online and then have results that aren't worth it.  So far the only online gel that's worth it is the Ampro Argan Gel, it just takes for-friggin-ever to arrive... I was hoping to find a gel I liked as well that I can find on the ground, but that hasn't happened yet. 

Kinda tired of the wash n go every day, but not tired of the ease of it.  FH asked if I was going to try a new hairstyle anytime soon.   I told him maybe.  Can't wait for this ish to grow some more..


----------



## OhTall1 (Mar 10, 2015)

Must. Stop. Buying. Stuff.

I probably have half a dozen bottles of V05, 2 bottles of re-constructor, 3 bottles of Giovanni gel, a full bottle of leave in (with two more on the way ), 4 bottles of hair refresher spray, and 1 ginormous bottle of Giovanni conditioner.  And that's just the stuff that works for my hair.  I probably have at least 6 other jars or containers of things I bought and don't like.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Mar 10, 2015)

tapioca_pudding said:


> So far the only online gel that's worth it is the Ampro Argan Gel, it just takes for-friggin-ever to arrive... I was hoping to find a gel I liked as well that I can find on the ground, but that hasn't happened yet.



Are you not able to find the ampro on the ground yet? My local BSS now carries it in the small jars and in 32oz containers. Maybe you should check your local BSS and see if the carry it now or you can ask them if they can start carrying it. tapioca_pudding


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Mar 10, 2015)

whiteoleander91 Oh wow thanks for that heads up!!! When I looked a few weeks ago they didnt' have it, but I'll check again for sure.  That would be AMAZING!


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Mar 10, 2015)

Welp I checked two local beauty supply stores and neither one had the Ampro argan gel... Smh. The next time I go to the city I'm gonna hit a couple beauty supply stores to see if they have it.


----------



## Coilystep (Mar 11, 2015)

I cowashed my hair this morning. But instead of leaving my hair down I put it in an updo. This was my first attempt at an updo. I'm quite pleased with my results.


----------



## Coilystep (Mar 12, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> I cowashed my hair this morning. But instead of leaving my hair down I put it in an updo. This was my first attempt at an updo. I'm quite pleased with my results.


  my hair never dried yesterday which wasn't that big of a deal since I had swim. I'm may need to invest in a hooded dryer. I woke up super late this morning. I was rushing and did bigger sections then I normally do, and I didn't have time to do my finger twirl. It came out pretty good considering the amount of time I had.


----------



## discodumpling (Mar 12, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> my hair never dried yesterday which wasn't that big of a deal since I had swim. I'm may need to invest in a hooded dryer. I woke up super late this morning. I was rushing and did bigger sections then I normally do, and I didn't have time to do my finger twirl. It came out pretty good considering the amount of time I had.



Looks perfect to me! Your lazy wash n go is what mine looks like with effort. Lol 
Seriously while i admire your finger coils i aint got time for all a that! Im trying to get my gel application down pat by applying it as if im forming a doobie and then shaking my head vigorously so the curls drop. So far so good!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Mar 12, 2015)

Every now and again, my son lets



 me do his hair.


----------



## Joigirl (Mar 15, 2015)

2nd day wash n go. I used a leave in, oil, and Hello Curly gel. I usually use a butter to soften the hold, rather than an oil. My curls are a little ramen noodle like, hopefully they will soften over the next day or two. I'll stick with a butter from now in.

I am so ready to cut off that tail!


----------



## Coilystep (Mar 15, 2015)

Joigirl said:


> 2nd day wash n go. I used a leave in, oil, and Hello Curly gel. I usually use a butter to soften the hold, rather than an oil. My curls are a little ramen noodle like, hopefully they will soften over the next day or two. I'll stick with a butter from now in.  I am so ready to cut off that tail!


  you can give me the extra hair you don't want. Lol


----------



## pattyr5 (Mar 15, 2015)

Joigirl said:


> 2nd day wash n go. I used a leave in, oil, and Hello Curly gel. I usually use a butter to soften the hold, rather than an oil. My curls are a little ramen noodle like, hopefully they will soften over the next day or two. I'll stick with a butter from now in.  I am so ready to cut off that tail!



You have the perfect curls.


----------



## Joigirl (Mar 15, 2015)

pattyr5 said:


> You have the perfect curls.



Definitely not perfect, but thank you! She's a work-in-progress.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 16, 2015)

Now that winter is almost over, is this thread going to stay open or are you moving to another thread?


----------



## faithVA (Mar 16, 2015)

I'm trying to work on these wngs. Not sure what to do with it when I sleep. I hate sleeping with a plastic cap on at night because my scalp itches all night. And I'm too slow to apply gel in the morning  I tried the twist and pin but I haven't quite managed that and its too short for a pineapple. Maybe I can try some mini pineapples.

Friday night wash day. Sprayed with diluted kccc. Then defined small sections with As I Am.


Day 2 hair. Massaged in a little CR Aloe Whipped which softened it up.


Sunday wash. Defined with heavily diluted kccc. I may have diluted it too much. 


I'm thinking I may water rinse to rewet and then work the rest of the As I Am through it to redefine it. I only have a little bit left.


----------



## Coilystep (Mar 16, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I'm trying to work on these wngs. Not sure what to do with it when I sleep. I hate sleeping with a plastic cap on at night because my scalp itches all night. And I'm too slow to apply gel in the morning  I tried the twist and pin but I haven't quite managed that and its too short for a pineapple. Maybe I can try some mini pineapples.  Friday night wash day. Sprayed with diluted kccc. Then defined small sections with As I Am.  Day 2 hair. Massaged in a little CR Aloe Whipped which softened it up.  Sunday wash. Defined with heavily diluted kccc. I may have diluted it too much.  I'm thinking I may water rinse to rewet and then work the rest of the As I Am through it to redefine it. I only have a little bit left.


  I think your off to a good start. I haven't been able to style at night and get good results yet. Maybe I'll be pineapple once it's longer but right now I just cover with my bonnet and cowash  in the morning. I have noticed with using the as I am curling jelly I have a tun of definition on the morning and my hair isn't squished to my head.  As far as starting new challenge I've no idea. Maybe we can do a spring/summer challenge.


----------



## Karmi (Mar 16, 2015)

I tried the Geovanni L.A whatever(???) gel and I like it. It had a lot of slip while applying but it dried super crunchy. The definition is great but I'm going to have to work on the crunch.


----------



## OhTall1 (Mar 16, 2015)

Karmi said:


> I tried the Geovanni L.A whatever(???) gel and I like it. It had a lot of slip while applying but it dried super crunchy. The definition is great but I'm going to have to work on the crunch.


I love this stuff!  I'm always on the lookout for it on the cheap at TJ Maxx, Marshalls and Home Goods.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 16, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> I think your off to a good start. I haven't been able to style at night and get good results yet. Maybe I'll be pineapple once it's longer but right now I just cover with my bonnet and cowash  in the morning. I have noticed with using the as I am curling jelly I have a tun of definition on the morning and my hair isn't squished to my head.  As far as starting new challenge I've no idea. Maybe we can do a spring/summer challenge.



Maybe this thread can just be renamed to the 4 Seasons or All Seasons Wash n go Challenge or something like that   It doesn't really need to be renamed. I was just curious.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 16, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> I think your off to a good start. I haven't been able to style at night and get good results yet. Maybe I'll be pineapple once it's longer but right now I just cover with my bonnet and cowash  in the morning. I have noticed with using the as I am curling jelly I have a tun of definition on the morning and my hair isn't squished to my head.  As far as starting new challenge I've no idea. Maybe we can do a spring/summer challenge.



Thank you! I would never make it to work if I tried to do my hair in the morning


----------



## Coilystep (Mar 16, 2015)

Napp can we change the name of the thread/challenge to all season wash n go challenge?  I know I plan to keep going year round. Is anyone else interested.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 16, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I'm trying to work on these wngs. Not sure what to do with it when I sleep. I hate sleeping with a plastic cap on at night because my scalp itches all night. And I'm too slow to apply gel in the morning  I tried the twist and pin but I haven't quite managed that and its too short for a pineapple. Maybe I can try some mini pineapples.
> 
> Friday night wash day. Sprayed with diluted kccc. Then defined small sections with As I Am.
> 
> ...



I used to do mini pineapples also and it worked great. I could never get the one pony pineapple to work for me.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 16, 2015)

[USER=330401 said:
			
		

> HairPleezeGrow[/USER];21238183]I used to do mini pineapples also and it worked great. I could never get the one pony pineapple to work for me.



What did you use to make your pineapples?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 16, 2015)

faithVA said:


> What did you use to make your pineapples?



Regular rubber bands with a small amount of light oil coating them. I just put it on my ponytails once so it wouldn't make a crease. I had about 7 pineapples lol


----------



## faithVA (Mar 16, 2015)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Regular rubber bands with a small amount of light oil coating them. I just put it on my ponytails once so it wouldn't make a crease. I had about 7 pineapples lol



Thanks. I have some goody bands. Maybe I can use those. 

I will have at least 8. But probably more. I'm glad I live alone


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Mar 16, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Now that winter is almost over, is this thread going to stay open or are you moving to another thread?



personally, I'll probably move back to the Wash and Go thread

ETA: just read the other posts. If this thread is renamed and all of you ladies are going to be chilling here, I might as well stay in this thread  plus there is lots of great info in this thread


----------



## krissyhair (Mar 16, 2015)

I love a wash and go. It is my primary style since...that's what my hair does! Because of that, I don't consider it a challenge much anymore.


----------



## Karmi (Mar 17, 2015)

Karmi said:


> I tried the Geovanni L.A whatever(???) gel and I like it. It had a lot of slip while applying but it dried super crunchy. The definition is great but I'm going to have to work on the crunch.



   I'm not going to try any further with this gel. It dried my hair out terribly. My hair literally felt like it was going to snap and was supper dry as I washed it out.  Stay Away!!!


----------



## pattyr5 (Mar 17, 2015)

Karmi said:


> I'm not going to try any further with this gel. It dried my hair out terribly. My hair literally felt like it was going to snap and was supper dry as I washed it out.  Stay Away!!!



Oh wow. I was looking at that gel yesterday. Maybe I'll try to get a sample to be in the safe side


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Mar 18, 2015)

Took my box braids out and did finger coils. It's 21 degrees here in Buffalo (home for 2 days) and I have no diffuser. A wash n go is not happening lol. This should last until I get back to Texas. Don't mind the background. Mother turned my bedroom into a storage unit since I moved.


----------



## Karmi (Mar 18, 2015)

pattyr5 said:


> Oh wow. I was looking at that gel yesterday. Maybe I'll try to get a sample to be in the safe side



Let me know if you can minimize the stiffness. I really liked it while I was applying it and it gave my curls nice hang time. But now I'm so scared of that stuff, I don't want to play around and have a set back over gel.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Mar 18, 2015)

my products are arriving for my wng regimen pretty soon.

After next Sunday, out of this protective style I come and Washngo season is upon me.


* dancing in a circle *


----------



## Coilystep (Mar 18, 2015)

shawnyblazes said:


> my products are arriving for my wng regimen pretty soon.  After next Sunday, out of this protective style I come and Washngo season is upon me.  * dancing in a circle *


  what did you order


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Mar 18, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> what did you order



stephanie75miller

rhassoul and bentonite clay , aloe vera juice, slippery elm ,amla and maka powder.


----------



## Coilystep (Mar 18, 2015)

shawnyblazes said:


> stephanie75miller  rhassoul and bentonite clay , aloe vera juice, slippery elm ,amla and maka powder.


  sounds like fun. Make sure you post your results.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Mar 18, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> sounds like fun. Make sure you post your results.



Those are my staples. Always good to go.

I'll post hair shots though. I love when Spring comes...


----------



## Coilystep (Mar 18, 2015)

I'm still loving my as I am curling jelly. My only issue is that my hair takes a long time to dry.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 18, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> I'm still loving my as I am curling jelly. My only issue is that my hair takes a long time to dry.



Have you ever tried diluting your gel. I find my hair dries faster when I dilute it a bit.


----------



## Coilystep (Mar 18, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Have you ever tried diluting your gel. I find my hair dries faster when I dilute it a bit.


  no I may try that. It's not really that bad. I just don't want to get hygral(sp) fatigue/mushy hair. It does dry eventually it's just that with my goddess gel and others I'm dry by lunchtime now I'm not fully dry until mid afternoon. That day I did my updo it never dried at all.


----------



## MissMusic (Mar 18, 2015)

The warm weather is back and I am excited to get back to Wash n go's!!! Currently in a braid out, but my next wash will be a wash n go with one of the many gels in my arsenal, I've gotten carried away with gel purchases .


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Mar 18, 2015)

My wash and go today. Ampro Pro Styl Argan Oil gel + Worlds of Curls


----------



## Amarilles (Mar 19, 2015)

Ìs this thread staying despite winter rolling out? I've started WnGoing recently and would love to join!


----------



## Coilystep (Mar 19, 2015)

Amarilles said:


> Ìs this thread staying despite winter rolling out? I've started WnGoing recently and would love to join!


  I plan to continue posting in here. I wish the thread title could be changed.


----------



## Coilystep (Mar 19, 2015)

My hair today. Used as I am leave in and curling jelly. I pushed both sides back and secure with a large bobby pin on each side. I want to get some decorative hair combs to do this style I think that would be cute.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 19, 2015)

Today's wash n go


----------



## OhTall1 (Mar 20, 2015)

I'm probably going to have to get a significant amount of hair cut off.  



I took my crochet braids out almost three months ago, and I'm really starting to see how awful my hair is.  I've got a bunch of mid strand splits, sometimes more than 2" from the ends of my hair.  

But that's okay.  Part of the reason I went natural was because I wanted to have fun with hair color.  I'm going to spend some time looking for some shorter styles so I can get my hair cut in a few weeks and get it colored in late spring/early summer.


----------



## Coilystep (Mar 20, 2015)

LaChaBla said:


> I'm probably going to have to get a significant amount of hair cut off.    I took my crochet braids out almost three months ago, and I'm really starting to see how awful my hair is.  I've got a bunch of mid strand splits, sometimes more than 2" from the ends of my hair.  But that's okay.  Part of the reason I went natural was because I wanted to have fun with hair color.  I'm going to spend some time looking for some shorter styles so I can get my hair cut in a few weeks and get it colored in late spring/early summer.


  sorry to hear that. I know that protective styling works well for some but it can also cause issues as well. On another note can't wait to see the style and color you pick.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Mar 21, 2015)

Wash and go from a week ago. My hair was still wet in the pics, I had just got done deep conditioning. You can really see the difference in my hair textures in the second pic. I used the Ampro gel.


----------



## assiyrabomb (Mar 21, 2015)

Amarilles said:


> Ìs this thread staying despite winter rolling out? I've started WnGoing recently and would love to join!



I was waiting on a Spring/Summer wig thread myself. I guess we can just hop right in here.


----------



## pattyr5 (Mar 26, 2015)

My WNG's have looked awful for the last couple of weeks. I am usually ending up putting into a puff and then doing a twist out. Though I still wear one at least twice a week. 

Last night I got lazy and steamed with my dc and then just went to bed. No time this morning so my hair is a disaster lol.  Maybe I need to clarify? I am trying to work through my stash so I can try doing the Curly Girl Method this Spring/Summer.


----------



## Joigirl (Mar 27, 2015)

pattyr5 said:


> My WNG's have looked awful for the last couple of weeks. I am usually ending up putting into a puff and then doing a twist out. Though I still wear one at least twice a week.  Last night I got lazy and steamed with my dc and then just went to bed. No time this morning so my hair is a disaster lol.  Maybe I need to clarify? I am trying to work through my stash so I can try doing the Curly Girl Method this Spring/Summer.



 Good to start with a clarifier. Do you incorporate protein in your regimen?  I personally love the curly girl method. I only have trouble with curl definition if I use a product my hair does not like.


----------



## Coilystep (Mar 27, 2015)

Having a pretty awesome hair day today


----------



## pattyr5 (Mar 27, 2015)

Joigirl said:


> Good to start with a clarifier. Do you incorporate protein in your regimen?  I personally love the curly girl method. I only have trouble with curl definition if I use a product my hair does not like.




I do like to use protein but I absolutely suck at keep track of when I use it. Usually I DC twice a week but I don't read the ingredients labels to specifically stay away from protein.   For me a hard core protein will be a session with Aphogee or Joico. My definition is getting looser as my hair grows.....but as long as it's not matted or tangled i deal with it.


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 27, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> Having a pretty awesome hair day today



Ooh gorgeous how did you achieve this fabulous hair day?


----------



## VinaytheMrs (Mar 27, 2015)

Hi ladies!!! Long time member and several name changes  I miss this place and I'm on the sidelines for this challenge. I have fine hair and this is my 4th time "going natural". I finally have this hair figured out and I love it! Thanks for all the information on this site!


----------



## Coilystep (Mar 27, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Ooh gorgeous how did you achieve this fabulous hair day?


  Thank you. I just used as I am curling jelly. I ran out of my as I am leave in so I just used the jelly, my denman and my fingers.


----------



## Coilystep (Mar 27, 2015)

VinaytheMrs said:


> Hi ladies!!! Long time member and several name changes  I miss this place and I'm on the sidelines for this challenge. I have fine hair and this is my 4th time "going natural". I finally have this hair figured out and I love it! Thanks for all the information on this site!


  Very cute. You'll need to share what you're using and doing, and keep in mind we love pictures.


----------



## bronzephoenix (Mar 28, 2015)

Hey all! Haven't updated in a while but I'm still team WnG!  

Air drying.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Mar 28, 2015)

bronzephoenix said:


> Hey all! Haven't updated in a while but I'm still team WnG!   Air drying.



Your hair grew like 50 inches! Lol Beautiful


----------



## bronzephoenix (Mar 28, 2015)

whiteoleander91 said:


> Your hair grew like 50 inches! Lol Beautiful



Rflmbo @ "50 inches"! 

Haha, Thank you!


----------



## pattyr5 (Mar 28, 2015)

I absolutely HATE Shea Moisture's Gel Soufle!!!  What exactly is this product supposed to do?  My hair is a mess.... And I just KNEW my WNG was gonna be correct today after doing a protein treatment. That stuff doesn't even deserve to be traded...straight in the garbage it goes.


----------



## Coilystep (Mar 28, 2015)

pattyr5 said:


> I absolutely HATE Shea Moisture's Gel Soufle!!!  What exactly is this product supposed to do?  My hair is a mess.... And I just KNEW my WNG was gonna be correct today after doing a protein treatment. That stuff doesn't even deserve to be traded...straight in the garbage it goes.


  I tried it once and hated. I wasted my time and money on that one.


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 28, 2015)

Wash and go today after ACV rinse, clay wash and gel. Did right side with dilute Kinky Curling Custard, and left side with flaxseed gel I made this morning. The flaxseed gel side dried faster and crunchier. Right side is mostly still wet.


----------



## Napp (Mar 28, 2015)

Hey everyone! I am glad that you ladies are interested in wash n going even longer! I love this thread. Does anyone else know how I can change the thread title?


----------



## pattyr5 (Mar 28, 2015)

Ok, so I put Aubrey Organics gel over the Shea Moisture and my hair is back to normal. I refused to wash my hair again lol


----------



## pattyr5 (Mar 30, 2015)

I was in here on Saturday whining about my hair. Y'all not gonna believe that I'm on my 3rd day of the same WNG!!  I can count on one hand the times that I got 2 days from my wash and go and that is usually in a puff. For the life of me I don't know how my hair lasted this long and I'm scared I won't be able to do it again. For now i will savor it while it lasts. I'm getting ready to pineapple and try for day 4.


----------



## humblebyHIM (Mar 31, 2015)

This is AWESOME! My wash n go has never been this soft or my curls  defined.


----------



## Coilystep (Mar 31, 2015)

humblebyHIM said:


> This is AWESOME! My wash n go has never been this soft or my curls  defined.


  where did you buy? Can't really see name. Need pic of your hair.


----------



## Guinan (Mar 31, 2015)

Today's wng. I used fsg and 2tbsp of goddess curls gel


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Mar 31, 2015)

Everyone's hair looks SO good  . I'm bowing out of this challenge for a month or so. I'm back in braids. Sick of my hair. But I'll be in here daily looking at products and pics.


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 31, 2015)

My hair today after water rinse, clay rinse and diluted KCCC.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Mar 31, 2015)

I finally gave in and shaped up my hair lol. I can't stand having a tail, and it looks so much better, I can't believe I put it off for so long. It's not a dramatic change, but it really does make a difference.

wash and go from a few days ago (Olive Oil Eco + APB Hair and Body Butta):







My hair today with my new cut (Ampro Argan Oil gel):


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Mar 31, 2015)

pelohello said:


> Today's wng. I used fsg and 2tbsp of goddess curls gel



Your hair looks super moisturized pelohello. Very pretty :3


----------



## pattyr5 (Mar 31, 2015)

I always find someone in here to be jealous of!  

How do you ladies get your hair to make big clumped curls? Mine are more of the stringy noodle type.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Mar 31, 2015)

pattyr5 said:


> I always find someone in here to be jealous of!
> 
> How do you ladies get your hair to make big clumped curls? Mine are more of the stringy noodle type.



I use thick styling gel. I typically get stringy curls if I use a very light/runny gel or if I super separate my curls as I am applying gel.


----------



## Joigirl (Mar 31, 2015)

pattyr5 said:


> I always find someone in here to be jealous of!  How do you ladies get your hair to make big clumped curls? Mine are more of the stringy noodle type.



I shingle my hair. It cuts down on tangles and allows me to clump the curls as they naturally separate.


----------



## Guinan (Mar 31, 2015)

pattyr5 said:


> I always find someone in here to be jealous of!
> 
> How do you ladies get your hair to make big clumped curls? Mine are more of the stringy noodle type.



Moisture, moisture, moisture: )
My hairs clumps when it's thoroughly moisturized. I really can't use thick gels cause it just weighs my hair down and causes tangles . I use fsg and goddess curls gel.


----------



## Guinan (Mar 31, 2015)

Joigirl said:


> I shingle my hair. It cuts down on tangles and allows me to clump the curls as they naturally separate.



Yup, I shingle too!! And I don't necessarily separate the curls. I finger through them.


----------



## Coilystep (Apr 1, 2015)

Used As I Am curling jelly still loving it. Really fluffed the back a lot with my hands.


----------



## VinaytheMrs (Apr 1, 2015)

I did a mid week wash this morning using Aussie 3 min and Neutrogena Triple Moisture protein mask (mostly to use up) I then shingled in Cantu w/argan followed by clear Eco. I T-shirt dried to remove water then used product.


----------



## Napp (Apr 1, 2015)

I decided to cut my hair. Since Im in beauty school now i want to try new things for my hair. I didnt do a drastic cut but i did cut off about 3 inches another student evened out my ends and gave me a slight inverted bob which I really am loving right now. My hair is also much easier to style. I will be trying a kinkycurly weave next just to change up my look. Anyhoo here is a picture. Idk if you can really see the inverted bob effect.


----------



## Napp (Apr 1, 2015)

VinaytheMrs said:


> I did a mid week wash this morning using Aussie 3 min and Neutrogena Triple Moisture protein mask (mostly to use up) I then shingled in Cantu w/argan followed by clear Eco. I T-shirt dried to remove water then used product.



 Your hair is so cute!


----------



## pattyr5 (Apr 2, 2015)

My morning wash and go was a little rushed. I finally got around to using the cleaners from the Camille Rise holiday collection. It lathered more than I expected. As my leave in i used the Design Essentials deep moisture milk Soufflé. It's supposed to be a styler for wet or dry but I could tell it wasn't gonna do anything to hold my hair. I put Olive oil Eco styler over that. I drove with the windows wide open to dry it up some more.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Apr 2, 2015)

Saw this at Walgreens today. Can't wait to try it! It smells very fresh and has a thick consistency. Cost me about $5:


----------



## OhTall1 (Apr 2, 2015)

^^^Y'all need to stop posting new products in this thread! I already have at least four bottles of gel I have to use up!


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Apr 2, 2015)

LaChaBla said:


> ^^^Y'all need to stop posting new products in this thread! I already have at least four bottles of gel I have to use up!



 sorry!


----------



## shortt29 (Apr 2, 2015)

I sure wish I could perfect my wash n go!!


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Apr 2, 2015)

second day hair! Olive Oil Eco Styler + Worlds of Curls


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Apr 2, 2015)

shortt29 said:


> I sure wish I could perfect my wash n go!!



You can!! lol just takes lots of practice. Just like you don't perfect a twist out or a braid out overnight, WnGs take time to perfect, too


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Apr 2, 2015)

I hope more type 4's will start posting wash and go pics. We need to start recruiting folks lol


----------



## VinaytheMrs (Apr 2, 2015)

Second day hair- I sleep in a bonnet then remove when I shower. I think this plumps my curl back up. Then I apply Cantu Argan as my leave in followed up by Nth Degree Aragan oil to seal. No added gel today. It's raining so now it's shrinking smh


----------



## bronzephoenix (Apr 2, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> Used As I Am curling jelly still loving it. Really fluffed the back a lot with my hands.


  LOVE the fluffed look on you!


----------



## Guinan (Apr 2, 2015)

whiteoleander91 said:


> I hope more type 4's will start posting wash and go pics. We need to start recruiting folks lol



Me too! Maybe once summer hits they will come out to play.


----------



## Guinan (Apr 2, 2015)

Pics of today's wng. The last pic is from last week. I wanted to see if I could put my hair in a clip. It's funny, when i saw the pic of my hair in the clip, I truly realized how small my curls are and how many curls I have ; and it was awesome.


----------



## Coilystep (Apr 2, 2015)

shortt29 said:


> I sure wish I could perfect my wash n go!!


  come hang out with us you will learn a lot.  We tons of tips and product reviews to offer. What isn't working when you try doing one?


----------



## Coilystep (Apr 2, 2015)

whiteoleander91 said:


> I hope more type 4's will start posting wash and go pics. We need to start recruiting folks lol


  I totally agree with this. I would love to see more type 4.  I consider myself to be in the 4 range I have more coils than curls. It would be nice to see some more coils. .


----------



## Coilystep (Apr 2, 2015)

bronzephoenix said:


> LOVE the fluffed look on you!


  thank you it gives a totally different look and it's such a small change.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Apr 2, 2015)

VinaytheMrs said:


> Second day hair- I sleep in a bonnet then remove when I shower. I think this plumps my curl back up. Then I apply Cantu Argan as my leave in followed up by Nth Degree Aragan oil to seal. No added gel today. It's raining so now it's shrinking smh



Pretty!! :3


----------



## VinaytheMrs (Apr 2, 2015)

whiteoleander91 thank you!   So ladies is henna out now? I have a box and remember it helped with my fine hair. Since the search is down...


----------



## discodumpling (Apr 2, 2015)

I'd like to join you ladies since I do almost daily wash n wear hair. 

I'm a gel junkie searching for the perfect CHEAP ($10 or under!) gel. 
Today was pink Eco styler but we are slowly falling out of love. My current fave is Super Wet. I just balled out and bought 2 jumbo jars of gel today  one Super Wet and one other that i'll try out tomorrow!


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Apr 2, 2015)

discodumpling said:


> I'd like to join you ladies since I do almost daily wash n wear hair.  I'm a gel junkie searching for the perfect CHEAP ($10 or under!) gel. Today was pink Eco styler but we are slowly falling out of love. My current fave is Super Wet. I just balled out and bought 2 jumbo jars of gel today  one Super Wet and one other that i'll try out tomorrow!



Beautiful hair! I'm a gel junkie too  glad to have you with us


----------



## Coilystep (Apr 2, 2015)

discodumpling said:


> I'd like to join you ladies since I do almost daily wash n wear hair.  I'm a gel junkie searching for the perfect CHEAP ($10 or under!) gel. Today was pink Eco styler but we are slowly falling out of love. My current fave is Super Wet. I just balled out and bought 2 jumbo jars of gel today  one Super Wet and one other that i'll try out tomorrow!


  welcome welcome welcome


----------



## pattyr5 (Apr 2, 2015)

discodumpling said:


> I'd like to join you ladies since I do almost daily wash n wear hair.  I'm a gel junkie searching for the perfect CHEAP ($10 or under!) gel. Today was pink Eco styler but we are slowly falling out of love. My current fave is Super Wet. I just balled out and bought 2 jumbo jars of gel today  one Super Wet and one other that i'll try out tomorrow!



I am anxious to try the Super Wet. I used Eco today, i shrinks my hair up big time.


----------



## pattyr5 (Apr 2, 2015)

whiteoleander91 said:


> I hope more type 4's will start posting wash and go pics. We need to start recruiting folks lol



I agree. It helps me to see what might work on my hair. 

Maybe there will be more as the Spring starts to warm up...I hope.


----------



## OhTall1 (Apr 3, 2015)

Ugh!  Bad combination today.  I tried the SM transitioning milk instead of the SM curl smoothie, and used APB hair butta instead of just using jojoba or grapeseed oil.   Just....no.


----------



## discodumpling (Apr 3, 2015)

pattyr5 said:


> I am anxious to try the Super Wet. I used Eco today, i shrinks my hair up big time.



Eco gave me great results when I started wearing wash n goes at first. But lately it's causing the grossest flakes EVER!! It has now been relegated to smoothing babygirls ponytail and slicking her edges until the jar runs out. 

Thanks for the welcome ladies. It already feels so warm & fuzzy in here this is a great place for me to learn to perfect this style.


----------



## Coilystep (Apr 3, 2015)

LaChaBla said:


> Ugh!  Bad combination today.  I tried the SM transitioning milk instead of the SM curl smoothie, and used APB hair butta instead of just using jojoba or grapeseed oil.   Just....no.


  the only thing I really ever mix SM with is goddess curls. Today I used SM superfruit 10 and 1 leave in and goddess curls and my hair feels soft and looks good. No flakes.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Apr 3, 2015)

Deep conditioning right now. Going to be trying the gel I picked up yesterday for my wash and go today


----------



## Coilystep (Apr 3, 2015)

whiteoleander91 said:


> Deep conditioning right now. Going to be trying the gel I picked up yesterday for my wash and go today


  make to post pics when you're done


----------



## MissMusic (Apr 3, 2015)

I have a new love, the Moptop Curly Hair Custard, which I purchased from Target. It leaves my hair defined, light and moisturized. Plus I get multi day hair! First day hair can be seen in this video.  2nd, 3rd and 4th are attached.


----------



## MissMusic (Apr 3, 2015)

pattyr5 I want to try Super Wet, but I can't find it in North Florida. I'm headed South today and will be on the hunt!


----------



## Coilystep (Apr 3, 2015)

MissMusic said:


> I have a new love, the Moptop Curly Hair Custard, which I purchased from Target. It leaves my hair defined, light and moisturized. Plus I get multi day hair! First day hair can be seen in this video.  2nd, 3rd and 4th are attached.


  I love your hair. I've missed your posts. I brought a jar mop top a couple of weeks ago. I have used it yet I want to see if they have a leave in I can put under it. Did you pair it with a leave in? If so which one?


----------



## pattyr5 (Apr 3, 2015)

MissMusic said:


> @pattyr5 I want to try Super Wet, but I can't find it in North Florida. I'm headed South today and will be on the hunt!


 
Let me know if you find it, I have not seen it by me either.  Supposedly works like EcoStyler without the crunch.


----------



## VinaytheMrs (Apr 3, 2015)

I rewet my hair with my hands in the shower and applied VO5 extra body and Neutrogena Triple Moisture... Once out I smeared clear Eco on top and tried to stretch with duckbills. Last pic is showing the stretch didn't help after drying lol!


----------



## MissMusic (Apr 3, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> I love your hair. I've missed your posts. I brought a jar mop top a couple of weeks ago. I have used it yet I want to see if they have a leave in I can put under it. Did you pair it with a leave in? If so which one?



The first time I used Oyin Honey Hemp, and lord! I had flakes and white residue for days! The second time I used Kinky Curly Knot Today, and all went fine. I will try their leave-in eventually, but yes the leave-in you use with this product matters.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## sweetpea7 (Apr 3, 2015)

Type 4 checking in! Did a clay wash, KCNT and FSG. Couldn't wear it down today because of work


----------



## Coilystep (Apr 3, 2015)

sweetpea7 said:


> Type 4 checking in! Did a clay wash, KCNT and FSG. Couldn't wear it down today because of work


  you're getting more definition. Have been doing MHM?


----------



## pattyr5 (Apr 3, 2015)

VinaytheMrs said:


> I rewet my hair with my hands in the shower and applied VO5 extra body and Neutrogena Triple Moisture... Once out I smeared clear Eco on top and tried to stretch with duckbills. Last pic is showing the stretch didn't help after drying lol!


 

I think it looks cute!  How is the Triple Moisture?  Never used that one.


----------



## VinaytheMrs (Apr 3, 2015)

pattyr5 said:


> I think it looks cute!  How is the Triple Moisture?  Never used that one.


  I think it's ok.. Can't lie I pay no attention to products and effectiveness smh


----------



## OhTall1 (Apr 3, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> *the only thing I really ever mix SM with is goddess curls. *Today I used SM superfruit 10 and 1 leave in and goddess curls and my hair feels soft and looks good. No flakes.


I just looked back at the pics I've posted since December and I was actually having good results with Curl Smoothie.  I just got "grass in greener" syndrome buying up all of these other products.


----------



## sweetpea7 (Apr 3, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> you're getting more definition. Have been doing MHM?



Yes I am!!! Thanks!


----------



## pattyr5 (Apr 3, 2015)

This is second day hair for me. I used the Design Essentials Coconut and Monoi Soufflé today to moisturize and refresh my hair. I like it much better on dry hair. 




Since the forum will be down over the weekend I'll let you ladies know now that I'm going to Sally's to pick up the new Shea Moisture Professional products. I plan on getting the leave in and the curl enhancing co wash. I couldn't tell if they had a styler.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Apr 3, 2015)

I've been running around all day! Finally have the chance to share my results:

Today I used the Ampro Pro Styl Curl Enhancer (curl activator gel) for my wash and go. It's thick but not as thick as Eco styler. As I applied it it clumped my curls, but didn't _overly_ clump them...lol if that makes sense.

wet results






I didn't really have to do much separating. As I applied the gel it didn't seem to be quiet heavy enough on it's own to keep the frizz at bay, so I went in with some Olive Oil Eco over the parts that were already frizzing up. Overall, despite it's thickness, the gel felt light on my hair and my curls were extra curly and springy. 

mostly dry













This is the best hair day I have had in a long time. It was very windy today, and my curls were blowing and bouncing all over my head. My hair feels soft.

I would recommend this gel if you are looking for a moisturizing, non-greasy, protein free gel that won't weigh your hair down.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Apr 3, 2015)

MissMusic said:


> I have a new love, the Moptop Curly Hair Custard, which I purchased from Target. It leaves my hair defined, light and moisturized. Plus I get multi day hair! First day hair can be seen in this video.  2nd, 3rd and 4th are attached.



pretty wash and go!!


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Apr 7, 2015)

So I've been wanting to amend my "Ampro Curl Enhancer" review for the past few days lol. I said it was non greasy, but I've used it a few times since then and it is _slightly _greasy. Not too bad though


----------



## Coilystep (Apr 8, 2015)

I've been having some pretty good hair days and it felt like I had no one to share them with . Glad we are back up and running. I've been keeping it simple been using tresemme conditioner and gel. I did something I never thought I would I brought some shampoo last night.   I got the tresemme flawless curls shampoo (it has sulfates and sorts of things I'm not necessarily feeling ). I used it last night we shall see how my reacts when I style it today, I will say my hair felt normal when I was done so I may incorporate shampoo in my regimen occasionally.


----------



## OhTall1 (Apr 8, 2015)

I got my hair cut a few weekends ago.  I thought I should just get it restyled into a tapered TWA but the stylist said he could remove the damaged ends without going to that extreme.  But I wish I'd just gotten it all cut off.  The condition of my hair is good but the style is no bueno.  I look like the black grown up version of Little Orphan Annie.  

PS.  Cool thing.  I started posting this, then when to look at my photo gallery.  When I came back , my draft post was saved automatically.


----------



## pattyr5 (Apr 8, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> I've been having some pretty good hair days and it felt like I had no one to share them with . Glad we are back up and running. I've been keeping it simple been using tresemme conditioner and gel. I did something I never thought I would I brought some shampoo last night.   I got the tresemme flawless curls shampoo (it has sulfates and sorts of things I'm not necessarily feeling ). I used it last night we shall see how my reacts when I style it today, I will say my hair felt normal when I was done so I may incorporate shampoo in my regimen occasionally.




 Lol. Glad to see you too. I was starting to think I would never see you ladies again.  I have a ton of new products that I inherated from a reformed PJ and looking forward to sharing the results. 

Today, I'm in a styled old wash and go but I will be washing and conditioning again tonight.


----------



## Coilystep (Apr 8, 2015)

pattyr5 said:


> Lol. Glad to see you too. I was starting to think I would never see you ladies again.  I have a ton of new products that I inherated from a reformed PJ and looking forward to sharing the results.
> 
> Today, I'm in a styled old wash and go but I will be washing and conditioning again tonight.


Lol I was was having some serious withdrawal issues while the forum was down. I feel like that scene at the end of The Color Purple.


----------



## Karmi (Apr 8, 2015)

So glad the site is back up! My WnGs have been looking an absolute HAM 

I think it's because I'm _really_ growing through the in between stage coming out of a twa.  I picked a huge tub of the wet line extreme gel I plan on using it tonight. Hopefully my results are good and post worthy.


----------



## Coilystep (Apr 8, 2015)

Karmi said:


> So glad the site is back up! My WnGs have been looking an absolute HAM
> 
> I think it's because I'm _really_ growing through the in between stage coming out of a twa.  I picked a huge tub of the wet line extreme gel I plan on using it tonight. Hopefully my results are good and post worthy.


Hopefully picture posting will be available by then. I don't think anyone has been successf yet.


----------



## Coilystep (Apr 8, 2015)

My hair is in limbo length as well but I refuse to cut or wear weave. I don't particularly like my current length but I can tell it's growing and I see the potential for some big hair.


----------



## Coilystep (Apr 8, 2015)

Uploading is working Here was Monday


----------



## Coilystep (Apr 8, 2015)

We can do multiple pictures.
Here are yesterday and today


----------



## OhTall1 (Apr 8, 2015)

I usually post from my LHCF album,  and I'm still having problems uploading files. 

Another new feature:  While I was typing this, I was alerted that a new comment had been posted in this thread and I was able to see it without losing what I had already typed.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Apr 8, 2015)

super pretty @stephanie75miller


----------



## Natty_Virgo (Apr 8, 2015)

I am loving the Argon Eco Styler.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Apr 8, 2015)

@Cali2tx  why is your hair so pretty?! I love your highlights!


----------



## Natty_Virgo (Apr 8, 2015)

Aww thank you! Your hair is soooo pretty, you're making me want to try some new products!  @whiteoleander91


----------



## Karmi (Apr 8, 2015)

Applied the wet line gel and I think I like it 
The true test is tomorrow when I re-wet in the morning.


----------



## Joigirl (Apr 8, 2015)

My curls are buried in a sea of frizz, but I kind of like it. I flat ironed my hair last weekend and my curls haven't fully recovered yet.


----------



## Joigirl (Apr 8, 2015)

Joigirl said:


> My curls are buried in a sea of frizz, but I kind of like it. I flat ironed my hair last weekend and my curls haven't fully recovered yet.



How do I embed the pics?


----------



## OhTall1 (Apr 8, 2015)

It seems kind of silly that I went through so much trouble to upload a picture, especially since I don't like my new haircut  

Most recent pic before 3/28 hair cut

View media item 128171
Today's pic
View media item 128212
*sigh* Just waiting for it to grow out...


----------



## Joigirl (Apr 8, 2015)

It looks nice, but it looks like they cut a lot!




LaChaBla said:


> It seems kind of silly that I went through so much trouble to upload a picture, especially since I don't like my new haircut
> 
> Most recent pic before 3/28 hair cut
> 
> ...


----------



## Coilystep (Apr 8, 2015)

Joigirl said:


> How do I embed the pics?


I clicked on full image when I did it.


----------



## OhTall1 (Apr 8, 2015)

Joigirl said:


> It looks nice, but it looks like they cut a lot!


Yeah, he had to.  I had a lot of mid strand splits -- sometimes 2 and 3 splits on the same strand -- and splits that started 2-2.5 inches up from my ends all over my head.  I came in knowing that he was going to have to take off at least 3 inches and had already poured out some likka for my ends that weren't going to make it.  I thought I'd end up walking out with a tapered TWA but he said the cut didn't need to be that drastic to get rid of the damage.  I think I'd feel more stylish had I stuck to my guns and had him chop it all off.  

That said, after I took that sad mopey picture this morning for today's hairstyle, two people at Starbucks said they liked it, so it probably didn't look that bad.  But I'm still considering getting more cut off...


----------



## Coilystep (Apr 8, 2015)

LaChaBla said:


> Yeah, he had to.  I had a lot of mid strand splits -- sometimes 2 and 3 splits on the same strand -- and splits that started 2-2.5 inches up from my ends all over my head.  I came in knowing that he was going to have to take off at least 3 inches and had already poured out some likka for my ends that weren't going to make it.  I thought I'd end up walking out with a tapered TWA but he said the cut didn't need to be that drastic to get rid of the damage.  I think I'd feel more stylish had I stuck to my guns and had him chop it all off.
> 
> That said, after I took that sad mopey picture this morning for today's hairstyle, two people at Starbucks said they liked it, so it probably didn't look that bad.  But I'm still considering getting more cut off...


Do you know what caused the splits and damage?  That seems like a lot.


----------



## beauti (Apr 9, 2015)

*My hair yesterday. I used extreme wetline gel. Second day hair is awful with this gel! It flakes like nobody's business. The updo is day two hair. You can see the white flakes. All I had was oil under the gel. 

   *


----------



## OhTall1 (Apr 9, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> Do you know what caused the splits and damage?  That seems like a lot.


Two years straight of wearing extensions.  I had just transitioned and cut off all of my relaxed ends before I put in my first set of crochet braids so I literally had no idea of what my natural hair needed.


----------



## pattyr5 (Apr 9, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> View attachment 324924 View attachment 324925 Uploading is working Here was Monday




Your hair is looking too cute and it is definitely growing!!!

I am still trying to get a hang of using this new forum....ugh.... but those of you that are able to post pics....I am in awe of you!   and everyone is looking great.  God I missed this place, lol


----------



## Coilystep (Apr 9, 2015)

LaChaBla said:


> Two years straight of wearing extensions.  I had just transitioned and cut off all of my relaxed ends before I put in my first set of crochet braids so I literally had no idea of what my natural hair needed.


Wow sorry to hear that. Hopefully you can turn things around.


----------



## Coilystep (Apr 9, 2015)

pattyr5 said:


> Your hair is looking too cute and it is definitely growing!!!
> 
> I am still trying to get a hang of using this new forum....ugh.... but those of you that are able to post pics....I am in awe of you!   and everyone is looking great.  God I missed this place, lol


Thank you I've been feeling pretty good about my hair. I can tell its growing. Just wish it would speed up. 

I'm Loving the new format of the forum definitely a better experience than the app.


----------



## VinaytheMrs (Apr 9, 2015)

I cowashed with vo5 extra body then a short DC with Aussie 3 min moist then rinse. Added 3 min back in then shirt dried. Argan oil in sections followed by clear Eco. My hair has a huge chunk broke in the front I'm so confusedmaybe from the Finger coils from last week. 
All good ... First pic shows my texture with conditioner only then gel. Next pic is wet hair then dry. Wondering if gel caused breakage??? My hair is very fine.


----------



## Coilystep (Apr 9, 2015)

VinaytheMrs said:


> View attachment 325009 View attachment 325010 View attachment 325011
> I cowashed with vo5 extra body then a short DC with Aussie 3 min moist then rinse. Added 3 min back in then shirt dried. Argan oil in sections followed by clear Eco. My hair has a huge chunk broke in the front I'm so confusedmaybe from the Finger coils from last week.
> All good ... First pic shows my texture with conditioner only then gel. Next pic is wet hair then dry. Wondering if gel caused breakage??? My hair is very fine.


Love the finger coils. Maybe you pulled to hard on part that's missing. I wear finger coils a lot I haven't noticed any breakage.


----------



## Karmi (Apr 9, 2015)

Ok, I'm loving the wet line extreme gel. I applied it to dry hair doing the shingling method very slowly.


----------



## Karmi (Apr 9, 2015)

@VinaytheMrs - You may need more moisture between your strands and the gel. My front and top sections are fine and fragile. I go heavy on moisture and light on gel in those sections.


----------



## Coilystep (Apr 9, 2015)

Karmi said:


> Ok, I'm loving the wet line extreme gel. I applied it to dry hair doing the shingling method very slowly.


Very nice. I've tried applying gel to dry hair a few times. I always end up wetting my hair. I may have to try again.


----------



## VinaytheMrs (Apr 9, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> Love the finger coils. Maybe you pulled to hard on part that's missing. I wear finger coils a lot I haven't noticed any breakage.


No this is just shingled. I tried coils last week.. I probably did twist too hard. Lesson learned!


----------



## VinaytheMrs (Apr 9, 2015)

Karmi said:


> @VinaytheMrs - You may need more moisture between your strands and the gel. My front and top sections are fine and fragile. I go heavy on moisture and light on gel in those sections.


I will look at some of your old posts for product suggestions. Do you think conditioner flowed by Argan is enough? I am getting some shea butter this weekend.


----------



## Karmi (Apr 9, 2015)

@stephaniemiller75 - thanks! This was the first time I did a WnG on dry hair. I did another twist out (FAIL) so since my hair was nicely moisturized I figured I'd give it a try. I like it, will try again.


----------



## Coilystep (Apr 9, 2015)

Karmi said:


> @stephaniemiller75 - thanks! This was the first time I did a WnG on dry hair. I did another twist out (FAIL) so since my hair was nicely moisturized I figured I'd give it a try. I like it, will try again.


I've given up on doing twist outs. They do not work for me at all.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Apr 9, 2015)

beauti said:


> *My hair yesterday. I used extreme wetline gel. Second day hair is awful with this gel! It flakes like nobody's business. The updo is day two hair. You can see the white flakes. All I had was oil under the gel.
> *



every time I scroll past your post I swear I think it's one of my pics lol.


----------



## Karmi (Apr 9, 2015)

VinaytheMrs said:


> I will look at some of your old posts for product suggestions. Do you think conditioner flowed by Argan is enough? I am getting some shea butter this weekend.


I like leave ins that are a little thicker than conditioner. With this WnG I used Camille Rose avocado and castor oil leave in and added a little sweat almond oil then my gel. I'm also testing out alovera juice diluted with a little water, leave in, then gel.


----------



## beauti (Apr 9, 2015)

ikr! @whiteoleander91 . Seeing your pics is like looking into the future for me.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Apr 9, 2015)

Trying to use up some of my stash. Olive Oil Eco Styler + Jelly Soft Curls + Smooth N Shine Instant Repair Serum.


----------



## Anaisin (Apr 9, 2015)

Waiting for my hair to dry

HQS Greaseless Moisture + Eco Styler Olive


----------



## Anaisin (Apr 9, 2015)

whiteoleander91 said:


> Trying to use up some of my stash. Olive Oil Eco Styler + Jelly Soft Curls + Smooth N Shine Instant Repair Serum.



Your hair hurts my eyes, it's so shiny lol I love it


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Apr 9, 2015)

Anaisin said:


> Your hair hurts my eyes, it's so shiny lol I love it



lol  that's a first! Thank you


----------



## Joigirl (Apr 9, 2015)

whiteoleander91 said:


> Trying to use up some of my stash. Olive Oil Eco Styler + Jelly Soft Curls + Smooth N Shine Instant Repair Serum.


I used Eco today too for my WNG. I forgot how well it clumps! I'm trying to get my hair to dry before bed (under the dryer now)


----------



## Coilystep (Apr 10, 2015)

Good morning today I used creme of nature twirling custard and define and shine mousse. It's looks good so far. I'm hoping it doesn't dry flaky. Can't put my finger on what it smells like. It's seems to be lingering it doesn't  smell bad but it's perfumy.


----------



## Joigirl (Apr 10, 2015)

I fell back in love with Eco Argan. It clumped my curls up perfectly! I paired it with the DM Butter Creme.  Still can't quite figure out this uploading thing!

View media item 128220


----------



## pattyr5 (Apr 10, 2015)

My hair is looking so awkward with the different curl pattern in front. I feel like getting a cut but I know these stylists will cut more than I tell them to.

Oh well


----------



## Joigirl (Apr 10, 2015)

pattyr5 said:


> My hair is looking so awkward with the different curl pattern in front. I feel like getting a cut but I know these stylists will cut more than I tell them to.
> 
> Oh well


 
I have the same issue, but I am going to leave it for now... Along with that annoying tail in the back!


----------



## Coilystep (Apr 10, 2015)

pattyr5 said:


> My hair is looking so awkward with the different curl pattern in front. I feel like getting a cut but I know these stylists will cut more than I tell them to.
> 
> Oh well





Joigirl said:


> I have the same issue, but I am going to leave it for now... Along with that annoying tail in the back!


My front and part of my left side have different curl patterns. I'm embaracing them I thought about cutting but I think they will just grow in the same way so. I'm on wait and see mode.


----------



## VinaytheMrs (Apr 10, 2015)

I'm pretty sure the front is looser for me as well. I wish my whole head matched the bangs... I will have to see what happens as it grows out. 
Pics of my 2nd day hair:


----------



## pattyr5 (Apr 10, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> My front and part of my left side have different curl patterns. I'm embaracing them I thought about cutting but I think they will just grow in the same way so. I'm on wait and see mode.



Yeah, I imagined it would still look awkward...just shorter.

@Joigirl ...the tail....its driving me crazy too.


----------



## Anaisin (Apr 10, 2015)

Joigirl said:


> I have the same issue, but I am going to leave it for now... Along with that annoying tail in the back!



I have a tail in the back as well. If I put my wng in a ponytail it looks stupid because the bottom of the pony has hang time while the top is short and just sits there lol looks like someone cut my ponytail


----------



## Amarilles (Apr 10, 2015)

I can't stand my tail. I think it's really only a problem when my hair is still very wet, once it dries it all shrinks into a V shape thing which I can live with for now.

I'm using the S-Curl gel as of late...really like it. Works as well as Ecostyler for me but plays better with my condish. And don't mind the braid in the front! That area needs help


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Apr 11, 2015)

Very rarely have I seen a person with 100% uniform curl pattern throughout their entire head. Def Is not the case with me. Don't cut In hopes of a more uniform texture cuz it will grow back the exact same way lol.


----------



## beauti (Apr 11, 2015)

*Yeah I cut the front of my hair a few weeks ago thinking that very loose texture would change. Um...not the case! Lol. Not only is it still loose, but now ifs short also *


----------



## beauti (Apr 11, 2015)

*Yesterday's wash and go. Cowashed with Wen Lavender, left a little in, sealed with oil, then raked in some cantu define and shine custard.  *


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Apr 11, 2015)

My HG WnG hair combo right now is cowashing with Trader Joe nourish spa, leaving a nice amount in and then shingling with the Ampro Argan Oil gel (finally found it in a BSS in the city!!!! So geeked).  My hair turns out perfect every time.  

As my hair is growing Im thinking about getting a diffuser attachment to help dry it a bit faster in the morning, but I dunno if I wanna do that direct heat erry day.  I'll see.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 11, 2015)

and I'm back.  Xtreme Wetline topped with Sweet Soul Magic Curl Stimulator gel.  Im having trouble uploading pictures though.


----------



## VinaytheMrs (Apr 11, 2015)

Day 3 hair... Shower steam. Olive oil hair lotion and Argan oil. I fluffed with a pic too


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Apr 11, 2015)

beauti said:


> *Yesterday's wash and go. Cowashed with Wen Lavender, left a little in, sealed with oil, then raked in some cantu define and shine custard.View attachment 325200 View attachment 325201 *



I wish we had a love button!! Your hair looks amazing!


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Apr 11, 2015)

tapioca_pudding said:


> My HG WnG hair combo right now is cowashing with Trader Joe nourish spa, leaving a nice amount in and then shingling with the Ampro Argan Oil gel (finally found it in a BSS in the city!!!! So geeked).  My hair turns out perfect every time.
> 
> As my hair is growing Im thinking about getting a diffuser attachment to help dry it a bit faster in the morning, but I dunno if I wanna do that direct heat erry day.  I'll see.



Hooray you found the gel!!


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 11, 2015)

Day 2 hair- I wanted to mist with a little water this morning but I forgot. On day 1 I conditioned with a mix of KCKT and Faith in Nature Hemp and Meadowfoam. Did a clay rinse/mask, followed with an oil rinse (grapeseed/ wheatgerm/ sunflower. Then applied diluted KCCC.


----------



## Coilystep (Apr 11, 2015)

Did some finger coils with creme of nature twirling custard and mousse. Very happy with results.


----------



## pattyr5 (Apr 11, 2015)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Very rarely have I seen a person with 100% uniform curl pattern throughout their entire head. Def Is not the case with me. Don't cut In hopes of a more uniform texture cuz it will grow back the exact same way lol.



It's funny because just about everyone's hair in here looks uniform to me.  Maybe it's the shape of their cuts that give the hsir a balanced look. Once my hair is in its second day the differences start to get lost in the volume  and my hair mostly loses the definition anyway.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Apr 11, 2015)

tapioca_pudding said:


> My HG WnG hair combo right now is cowashing with Trader Joe nourish spa, leaving a nice amount in and then shingling with the Ampro Argan Oil gel (finally found it in a BSS in the city!!!! So geeked).  My hair turns out perfect every time.
> 
> As my hair is growing Im thinking about getting a diffuser attachment to help dry it a bit faster in the morning, but I dunno if I wanna do that direct heat erry day.  I'll see.


Let it air dry as much as u can an then diffuse. I diffuse literally every time I washed  in the winter on warm or cool setting. No damage at all.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Apr 11, 2015)

Lol that's because we are only seeing the out regions of my hair. One wng I posted in IG everybody commented how uniform my pattern was but they've never seen the underbrush regions lol. I have about 6 different textures going on. Since I keep my hair shaped and trimmed its not as noticeable.


----------



## Coilystep (Apr 11, 2015)

I've gotten pretty good at blending my different textures.


----------



## beauti (Apr 11, 2015)

whiteoleander91 said:


> I wish we had a love button!! Your hair looks amazing!


*Say whaaaat! That's quite a compliment! 
*


----------



## Anaisin (Apr 12, 2015)

I just told this lady my hair wasn't a twist out and she said "oh you have that kind of hair" :/ since when is 4ab hair uncommon among blacks? I would kind of see it if my hair was silky but it's not. See this is why I don't like discussing my hair. Folks act like you have 2a hair and can't help them when we have the same hair type only difference is I take care of mine properly and it's healthy. But they aren't trying to hear that, too busy being negative.

Oh and I never use this word but my hair is on fleek today lmao


----------



## Coilystep (Apr 12, 2015)

Anaisin said:


> I just told this lady my hair wasn't a twist out and she said "oh you have that kind of hair" :/ since when is 4ab hair uncommon among blacks? I would kind of see it if my hair was silky but it's not. See this is why I don't like discussing my hair. Folks act like you have 2a hair and can't help them when we have the same hair type only difference is I take care of mine properly and it's healthy. But they aren't trying to hear that, too busy being negative.
> 
> Oh and I never use this word but my hair is on fleek today lmao


I refuse to engage people like that. If you moisturized type 4 hair it looks totally different than unmoisturized type 4 hair. Also hair that is regularly flat ironed on high heat (heat damaged) looks different than moisturized type 4 hair.


----------



## Karmi (Apr 12, 2015)

^^^ I agree. My friends and sister and cousins swear I have some kind of 'good hair'. It's so annoying. I have told them time and time again I watched my hair go from a frizzy fuzz ball to moisturized curls when I learned how to take care of my type 4 curls. I've since given up. If your happy with dry damaged hair that won't grow past your ears, then I'm happy for you


----------



## Karmi (Apr 12, 2015)

I got 3rd day hair easy with the wet line gel applied on dry hair. Doing the same thing today to see how long I can go this week.


----------



## Guinan (Apr 12, 2015)

I'm gonna try to upload pics of my wng from yesterday from my phone. I am having the hardest time trying to fix my avatar pic and upload pics.


----------



## Anaisin (Apr 12, 2015)

Karmi said:


> ^^^ I agree. My friends and sister and cousins swear I have some kind of 'good hair'. It's so annoying. I have told them time and time again I watched my hair go from a frizzy fuzz ball to moisturized curls when I learned how to take care of my type 4 curls. I've since given up. If your happy with dry damaged hair that won't grow past your ears, then I'm happy for you



Right. My hair never looked like this before. I used heat so my hair was like a picked out afro, no coils. 

On another note, I'm doing my hair again today


----------



## Guinan (Apr 12, 2015)

Nope it's not working for me. Maybe I'm doing something wrong. I'll try again tomorrow


----------



## Joigirl (Apr 12, 2015)

Anaisin said:


> I just told this lady my hair wasn't a twist out and she said "oh you have that kind of hair" :/ since when is 4ab hair uncommon among blacks? I would kind of see it if my hair was silky but it's not. See this is why I don't like discussing my hair. Folks act like you have 2a hair and can't help them when we have the same hair type only difference is I take care of mine properly and it's healthy. But they aren't trying to hear that, too busy being negative.
> 
> Oh and I never use this word but my hair is on fleek today lmao




There is nothing wrong with saying your hair is on fleek. Now where is the pic!


----------



## Joigirl (Apr 12, 2015)

Karmi said:


> ^^^ I agree. My friends and sister and cousins swear I have some kind of 'good hair'. It's so annoying. I have told them time and time again I watched my hair go from a frizzy fuzz ball to moisturized curls when I learned how to take care of my type 4 curls. I've since given up. If your happy with dry damaged hair that won't grow past your ears, then I'm happy for you



You are so right! I had no idea my hair was even curly. That's because my hair was thirsty as heck. I washed infrequently, never moisturized or deep conditioned and only used grease or oil. I've even had my hair natural in a very short hair style in the past but never even thought about growing it out. I assumed it was unmanageable because that was what I was told. 

I thought that in order to claim to have "real"curly hair, it had to stay curly even if you combed it or brushed it. Now I now better. We have to educate our youth. I think it may be too late for some of those over the age if 30 who only think straight hair is attractive. 

Although straight hair is nice, I think that as black women our beauty blossoms with big kinky curly hair.  There is pride in showcasing our authentic selves, big mane and all. The more we flaunt it, the more people's attitudes and assumptions will change.


----------



## Anaisin (Apr 12, 2015)

Joigirl said:


> There is nothing wrong with saying your hair is on fleek. Now where is the pic!



I tried to bluetooth it to my phone from my tablet but it's not working for whatever reason


----------



## Guinan (Apr 12, 2015)

Ok, so I can copy and paste a picture but I cant upload any pics. This is soooo frustrating. This is the pic I wanted as my avatar. But anyways, this is my hair from yesterday. I used botanical gel as my styler. I have several more pics, but they are all on my phone and the site is not letting me upload them.








ETA: Uggggggggg, and you still cannot see the picture. I could see the pic when I pasted it but now I cant see the pic!

*I GIVE UP!!*


----------



## OhTall1 (Apr 12, 2015)

I almost don't want to say anything and jinx it, but I think that Curls Creme Brulee may be replacing SM Curl Enhancing Smoothie in the lineup.  

Question for you ladies:  Any frequent exercisers?  And if so, are you washing/co-washing every time you work out?  I never worried about this or even considered it when I was relaxed because you know, washing black hair too often makes it fall out  (  ).  I work out 3-4 times a week and wash 3x, but I'm trying to figure out if others are washing less.


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 12, 2015)

pelohello said:


> Ok, so I can copy and paste a picture but I cant upload any pics. This is soooo frustrating. This is the pic I wanted as my avatar. But anyways, this is my hair from yesterday. I used botanical gel as my styler. I have several more pics, but they are all on my phone and the site is not letting me upload them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pics don't upload directly for me either. I have to save them through some kind of pic app or the studio in my phone before I can upload on here.


----------



## Coilystep (Apr 12, 2015)

LaChaBla said:


> I almost don't want to say anything and jinx it, but I think that Curls Creme Brulee may be replacing SM Curl Enhancing Smoothie in the lineup.
> 
> Question for you ladies:  Any frequent exercisers?  And if so, are you washing/co-washing every time you work out?  I never worried about this or even considered it when I was relaxed because you know, washing black hair too often makes it fall out  (  ).  I work out 3-4 times a week and wash 3x, but I'm trying to figure out if others are washing less.


I exercise several times a week. I cowash daily.


----------



## Guinan (Apr 12, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Pics don't upload directly for me either. I have to save them through some kind of pic app or the studio in my phone before I can upload on here.


 
What kind of pic app?


----------



## Guinan (Apr 12, 2015)

LaChaBla said:


> I almost don't want to say anything and jinx it, but I think that Curls Creme Brulee may be replacing SM Curl Enhancing Smoothie in the lineup.
> 
> Question for you ladies:  Any frequent exercisers?  And if so, are you washing/co-washing every time you work out?  I never worried about this or even considered it when I was relaxed because you know, washing black hair too often makes it fall out  (  ).  I work out 3-4 times a week and wash 3x, but I'm trying to figure out if others are washing less.


 
I workout alot, but I dont wash my hair b/c of a workout, I more or less wash on a schedule. I do however, wet my hair before I go to the gym. Not b/c of moisture etc...but b/c I am refreshing my curls.

I workout 3-5x's a week and wash my hair 1-2x's a week


----------



## VinaytheMrs (Apr 12, 2015)

Day 4 hair!! I baggied last night with Oyin Juices & Berries. Hair was still dry this morning but a few more sprays and it came to life in the shower. Olive oil hair lotion and argan to seal. Fluffed with hands, I think I can keep this up a few more days.


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 12, 2015)

pelohello said:


> What kind of pic app?



I tend to use pic stitch or instasize. Or I just crop the photo with the edit in my phone. Its a little annoying but in both cases the image saves to my phone gallery again and I can use it from that particular folder.  I can never upload pics directly from my gallery. It must be something to do with the size of the file.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Apr 12, 2015)

pelohello said:


> Ok, so I can copy and paste a picture but I cant upload any pics. This is soooo frustrating. This is the pic I wanted as my avatar. But anyways, this is my hair from yesterday. I used botanical gel as my styler. I have several more pics, but they are all on my phone and the site is not letting me upload them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just get the URL of my pic, hit the insert image button (right next to the "smilies" button), paste the URL and hit 'insert' and it works for me.  The code around your picture should be [I.MG]putURLhere[/IMG] without the period in the first bracket. I upload the pics to my fotki first, click the "share" button and get the code from there. I haven't tried uploading/attaching an image yet. Hmm...let me see if I can

ETA: I was able to upload a pic from my computer. I wonder why you are having trouble?


----------



## Coilystep (Apr 12, 2015)

I didn't restyle my hair today. I've been having a really lazy Sunday.  I jus took my bonnet to assess my hair and low and behold it still looks good.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 12, 2015)

my 2nd day hair is looking good but of course the roots are still damp.  I think tomorrow Im going to restyle.

The dew tomorrow is going to be 54 so I should be good using glycerin under my styler.


----------



## VinaytheMrs (Apr 12, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> I didn't restyle my hair today. I've been having a really lazy Sunday.  I jus took my bonnet to assess my hair and low and behold it still looks good. View attachment 325267View attachment 325268


I was wondering what your 2nd day hair looked like!!! Pretty!!!


----------



## Coilystep (Apr 12, 2015)

VinaytheMrs said:


> I was wondering what your 2nd day hair looked like!!! Pretty!!!


I usually do not get second day hair.


----------



## Guinan (Apr 12, 2015)

Testing!!!!!!

ETA: I can upload pics now!!!!! I had to download a pic resizer.


----------



## Guinan (Apr 12, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> I tend to use pic stitch or instasize. Or I just crop the photo with the edit in my phone. Its a little annoying but in both cases the image saves to my phone gallery again and I can use it from that particular folder.  I can never upload pics directly from my gallery. It must be something to do with the size of the file.


 
Thanks for the suggestion. I downloaded a pic resizer. It's annoying but at least I can upload pics now and change my avatar


----------



## Tibbar (Apr 12, 2015)

Joigirl said:


> Although straight hair is nice, I think that as black women our beauty blossoms with big kinky curly hair. There is pride in showcasing our authentic selves, big mane and all. The more we flaunt it, the more people's attitudes and assumptions will change.


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 13, 2015)

pelohello said:


> Testing!!!!!!
> 
> ETA: I can upload pics now!!!!! I had to download a pic resizer.



Your hair is looking gorgeous. I'm glad you can finally upload


----------



## discodumpling (Apr 13, 2015)

Today's wash n go. KCKT (heavily diluted) a quarter size of Lustrasilk activator, and Super Wet gel.


----------



## pattyr5 (Apr 13, 2015)

Anaisin said:


> I just told this lady my hair wasn't a twist out and she said "oh you have that kind of hair" :/ since when is 4ab hair uncommon among blacks? I would kind of see it if my hair was silky but it's not. See this is why I don't like discussing my hair. Folks act like you have 2a hair and can't help them when we have the same hair type only difference is I take care of mine properly and it's healthy. But they aren't trying to hear that, too busy being negative.
> 
> Oh and I never use this word but my hair is on fleek today lmao



I have no idea what hair type I am but i can tell you that there was not one curl in my head after my BC. I had to really moisturize this head to get the curls out. The misconception is that somehow curly hair is easy and we don't understand.  As much as I'm in here complaining you know I got struggles of my own!  But when I try to give advise on how to moisturize i just get the eye roll like  whatever I say will not be applicable. So I just don't even bother anymore


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Apr 13, 2015)

Today since I was just doing a high puff, I used Curls Creme Brule as a leave in and then Curls Goddess Curls on top.  The Gel was cool but it didn't slick my edges down enough for the puff, so I had to add my regular gel on top.  But my hair feels soft and smells really good.  

I almost colored and flat ironed my hair this weekend.  I had a moment..  watching YouTube videos and whatnot.  It passed, thankfully.  Although I do think I'm going to refresh my highlights and lift my base color a few shades for summer/my wedding.  But I'll go to a pro for that, maybe at the end of May.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 13, 2015)

That moment when you realize how great your hair looks but the camera cant seem to capture it no matter what light youre in.... -_-


----------



## Amarilles (Apr 13, 2015)

^Try taking the pic of your actual hair, not of the mirror showing your hair. And that the pointer is focused. 

I find my head to be kinda photogenic. Sometimes I'm trying to capture a problem I'm having yet the the problem just doesn't show. It looks niceish in every shot. If only I could say the same for my face.


----------



## VinaytheMrs (Apr 13, 2015)

Damp to dry! Had to wash it today it was stuck to my head this morning  tresseme naturals deep conditioner and vo5 to cowash. Clear Eco ohhh I layered blue magic coconut grease under the gel. Hair is blinging!


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Apr 13, 2015)

@VinaytheMrs so pretty! I like the way you parted your hair


----------



## Joigirl (Apr 13, 2015)

Wow, the pics are so nice on this new platform! Loving all the beautiful hair pics.


----------



## VinaytheMrs (Apr 13, 2015)

I'm just now seeing the web version of LHCF... um... I might need to get the pic resizer my pics are HUGE haha!


----------



## pattyr5 (Apr 13, 2015)

I did not like my hair today. Styled with ecostyler (Olive Oil) and plopped overnight. It seemed to have more shrinkage today and felt dry.  That was the last of the Ecostyler, I will be trying the one with Argan oil.


----------



## discodumpling (Apr 13, 2015)

VinaytheMrs said:


> View attachment 325296
> View attachment 325297
> Damp to dry! Had to wash it today it was stuck to my head this morning  tresseme naturals deep conditioner and vo5 to cowash. Clear Eco ohhh I layered blue magic coconut grease under the gel. Hair is blinging!


Grease under gel you say hmmmmmm  Do come back and let us know what it was like when it dried completely! Was it touchable, sqooshable? I have some Natures Blessings that I just might try under my gel!


----------



## Joigirl (Apr 13, 2015)

pattyr5 said:


> I did not like my hair today. Styled with ecostyler (Olive Oil) and plopped overnight. It seemed to have more shrinkage today and felt dry.  That was the last of the Ecostyler, I will be trying the one with Argan oil.
> 
> View attachment 325299


I like to pair mine with a light butter for more moisture.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Apr 13, 2015)

My wash and go today: *Camille Rose Curl Love Moisture Milk + Ampro Argan Oil gel*. I normally detangle in the shower with conditioner, but for the past few days I've been detangling out of the shower with the CRCLMM. A little goes a long way and it has nice slip. So far, I've really been enjoying detangling this way. I barely used any gel at all today but I was still able to get good definition.


----------



## VinaytheMrs (Apr 13, 2015)

discodumpling said:


> Grease under gel you say hmmmmmm  Do come back and let us know what it was like when it dried completely! Was it touchable, sqooshable? I have some Natures Blessings that I just might try under my gel!


 it was fully dry in pic 2. My hair dries pretty fast plus I blotted with a tshirt too. 
My hair feels very moisturized and juicy but not wet. Curls are not crispy at all. I do feel it looks shorter today.. I will see how I like it tomorrow.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 13, 2015)

Why do I always get the urge to do my hair late at night?


----------



## Joigirl (Apr 13, 2015)

shawnyblazes said:


> Why do I always get the urge to do my hair late at night?


I doing mine too. It will never dry. I will have to diffuse.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 13, 2015)

Joigirl said:


> I doing mine too. It will never dry. I will have to diffuse.



@Joigirl , I didn't give in , it was really close though.  I'll do it tomorrow after i get back in from my dentist.


----------



## Joigirl (Apr 13, 2015)

shawnyblazes said:


> @Joigirl , I didn't give in , it was really close though.  I'll do it tomorrow after i get back in from my dentist.


Better idea than mine. I'm sitting here waiting for the kids to get done with their showers. I will be up all night.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 14, 2015)

And I started the madness. I think I will break the steamer out today after washing my hair. Sitting in a Cherry lola treatment right now

https://instagram.com/p/1dYar1qkrl/?taken-by=a_happy_nappy_affair


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 14, 2015)

How do I upload pics from my phone?


----------



## Guinan (Apr 14, 2015)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> How do I upload pics from my phone?



I had to download a pic resizer in order to upload pics


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 14, 2015)

pelohello said:


> I had to download a pic resizer in order to upload pics


Oh okay so just use the resized and that'll upload from my phone got cha thanks


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 14, 2015)

Okay so here's my wash n go from 2 days ago. Its still going strong and getting bigger. I used Camille Rose products from Target. Bare with me I'm still trying to figure this picture upload out so sorry so big. I will take pics of how it looks tomorrow which will be day 4


----------



## VinaytheMrs (Apr 14, 2015)

Day 2 heir. Oyin spray before shower and Argan oil to seal.
 
Had to add this pic lighting and life was perfect right here lol!!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 14, 2015)

Styling with Twisted Sista Dream Curls Cream gel ( FAB!!!) and Sweet Soul Magic Curl Stimulator gel.

https://instagram.com/p/1duIuHqkiv/?taken-by=a_happy_nappy_affair


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Apr 14, 2015)

shawnyblazes said:


> Styling with Twisted Sista Dream Curls Cream gel ( FAB!!!) and Sweet Soul Magic Curl Stimulator gel.
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/1duIuHqkiv/?taken-by=a_happy_nappy_affair



you always use such nice sounding products! you got really nice definition, pretty hair


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 14, 2015)

Sorry guys I know I said I would post pics tomorrow if 4 day hair but I'm back to my wigs later today getting a braid down so here's 3 day old wng


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 14, 2015)

Any 4a's diffuse?  I tried a year or so ago but it made my hair feel weird.  I have to fend off my Bf's hands from touching my hair for darn near 24 hours.  I can see him giving me the side eye royally.  My son and him are the only ones who touch my hair and I do matrix moves all the time because its wet. I have a hooded dryer but I can only sit under it 30 minutes before my marbles start to roll.


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 14, 2015)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> View attachment 325330
> Okay so here's my wash n go from 2 days ago. Its still going strong and getting bigger. I used Camille Rose products from Target. Bare with me I'm still trying to figure this picture upload out so sorry so big. I will take pics of how it looks tomorrow which will be day 4 View attachment 325327 View attachment 325329 View attachment 325328



I'll revel in the fact that I can finally see a big pic of your hair


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 14, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> I'll revel in the fact that I can finally see a big pic of your hair


Lol


----------



## Joigirl (Apr 14, 2015)

Last night's WNG is a bit of a mess. Front is stringy and the back is frizzy. Not sure how long I can stand it, but I am not washing my hair again tonight.


----------



## Coilystep (Apr 14, 2015)

shawnyblazes said:


> Any 4a's diffuse?  I tried a year or so ago but it made my hair feel weird.  I have to fend off my Bf's hands from touching my hair for darn near 24 hours.  I can see him giving me the side eye royally.  My son and him are the only ones who touch my hair and I do matrix moves all the time because its wet. I have a hooded dryer but I can only sit under it 30 minutes before my marbles start to roll.


I'm 4a I diffuse once in a blue moon. I like the way my hair looks air dried.


----------



## Guinan (Apr 15, 2015)

shawnyblazes said:


> Any 4a's diffuse?  I tried a year or so ago but it made my hair feel weird.  I have to fend off my Bf's hands from touching my hair for darn near 24 hours.  I can see him giving me the side eye royally.  My son and him are the only ones who touch my hair and I do matrix moves all the time because its wet. I have a hooded dryer but I can only sit under it 30 minutes before my marbles start to roll.



Me. I diffuse every time I wear a wng. I prefer air dry but it would take a day for my hair to completely dry.


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 15, 2015)

Day 2/ 3 hair. Last night I styled my wash and go I'd left loose. Lightly spritzer with water and placed a thick hair band round my hair once (secured with 2 pins) and wrapped with a silk scarf. 

This morning I let the steam from the shower refresh the puff. I think I'll wash it tonight, although I love it when it's like this.. She plays nice.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 15, 2015)

Well, I had the bright idea to sleep with a plastic cap last night because my hair wasnt dry.  Woke up to perfectly coiled shrunk hair lol.   Its still a little damp but hopefully I can stretch it later and pull it out some.


----------



## Coilystep (Apr 15, 2015)

Had a failed Bantu knot out this morning. Ended up doing a quick wash n go with as I am curling jelly.


----------



## VinaytheMrs (Apr 15, 2015)

I co washed with Aussie 3 min and left it on for 8 mins. Does this count as deep conditioning or am I cheating
 After rinsing out I put vo5 in for keeps and layered castor oil then clear Eco. I raked it through in small sections did a final rewet in an attempt to make my hair "hang". Not much hang but I like it today!


----------



## SheenaVee (Apr 15, 2015)

I really enjoy this thread. I'm always lurking it . Hair porn for days! 

I wanted to post pics of my wash and go from yesterday and the day before but the pics I took weren't great and not very clear. You can see the pics in my siggy, if interested. Click it to make the pic bigger.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Apr 15, 2015)

@SheenaVee your pics came out great! Pretty wash and go


----------



## Coilystep (Apr 15, 2015)

@SheenaVee very pretty please come in here more often and share your pictures and your methods.


----------



## Guinan (Apr 15, 2015)

SheenaVee said:


> I really enjoy this thread. I'm always lurking it . Hair porn for days!
> 
> I wanted to post pics of my wash and go from yesterday and the day before but the pics I took weren't great and not very clear. You can see the pics in my siggy, if interested. Click it to make the pic bigger.



Your hair looks so soft and defined. I can't wait to see more pics


----------



## SlimPickinz (Apr 16, 2015)

Are any of you ladies using Shea Moisture Gel Souffle for your WNG??


----------



## Coilystep (Apr 16, 2015)

SlimPickinz said:


> Are any of you ladies using Shea Moisture Gel Souffle for your WNG??


I tried it once and didn't like it. I found it greasy. I may try again but don't have any plans to try any time soon.


----------



## Guinan (Apr 16, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> I tried it once and didn't like it. I found it greasy. I may try again but don't have any plans to try any time soon.



I heard the same thing about that product. Mahogany curls has a video on how to use the product. She says alittle goes a long way; so just don't use too much.


----------



## SlimPickinz (Apr 16, 2015)

I got the JBCO leave in and the gel souffle at CVS. I like the leave in but I haven't tried the soufle yet. I need some gel.


----------



## Coilystep (Apr 16, 2015)

SlimPickinz said:


> I got the JBCO leave in and the gel souffle at CVS. I like the leave in but I haven't tried the soufle yet. I need some gel.


Let us know how that combo works.


----------



## SlimPickinz (Apr 16, 2015)

I will. I'll post a pic sometime over the weekend


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 16, 2015)

I've strayed so far from my ayurvedic roots.  Thankful its spring time so I can get back into it.  Currently sitting in  maka, amla, and slippery elm mixed with warm water.  I will rinse and then style with KCCC. My sons birthday is tomorrow and I wanna look FAB.


----------



## Anaisin (Apr 16, 2015)

I need to stop trying to make Eco Argan happen, my hair does not like it.


----------



## VinaytheMrs (Apr 16, 2015)

2nd day.. Will probably wash in the morning


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Apr 16, 2015)

VinaytheMrs said:


> 2nd day.. Will probably wash in the morning



your hair is beautiful! you get good wear out of your wngs.


----------



## VinaytheMrs (Apr 16, 2015)

@whiteoleander91 thank you!! I'm so excited to finally find things that work for me. Been a long road lol!


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Apr 17, 2015)

See it's pics like this that will not allow me to have a long luxurious wash n go EVER 
These box braids I currently have are saving my hair from being hacked off today I swear.


----------



## VinaytheMrs (Apr 17, 2015)

Those curls are so big and lovely!!!


----------



## VinaytheMrs (Apr 17, 2015)

I didn't wash today just a few sprays of Oyin J&B and some Evoo to fluff and seal. I used a pick on my roots.


----------



## OhTall1 (Apr 17, 2015)

I made a half hearted attempt at plopping (I did it turbie twist style instead of doing the two sausage rolls).  Promising.  I'm going to try again tomorrow and actually follow the instructions to see if I get better results.


----------



## Guinan (Apr 17, 2015)

I just purchased la bella gel from target. It seems promising. It has the watery feel my hair likes


----------



## Anaisin (Apr 17, 2015)

pelohello said:


> I just purchased la bella gel from target. It seems promising. It has the watery feel my hair likes




I have the pink version, thinks it's called lots of curls. I don't remember if I liked it. Since you brought it up I'm going to use it today


----------



## Napp (Apr 17, 2015)

I hate la Bella gels  they feel so drying. I hope it works for you @pelohello


----------



## Guinan (Apr 17, 2015)

^^^

We'll see if I like it. It was only 3 bucks. I kept going back and forth if i should get that or that kinky custard. I just cannot pay 17 for gel.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Apr 18, 2015)

pelohello said:


> ^^^
> 
> We'll see if I like it. It was only 3 bucks. I kept going back and forth if i should get that or that kinky custard. I just cannot pay 17 for gel.


Kinky custard lasted me almost a year. A little bit def goes a long way with the kinky custard And this was when my hair was really long. It's a great gel and actually defined my curls the best out of anything I ever used but it took way too long for my hair to dry.... That was my only complaint. But I didn't own a diffuser at the time either. The way I see it paying $3 here and there in search of a perfect gel would eventually add up to more than a jar kinky curly anyway so why not?. My rationale for trying new products lol.

And if it doesn't work take it back! I don't believe in product graveyards. I get my money back or exchange: lol


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 18, 2015)

Y'all try that Pure Clean Gel, its really good. That La Bella,  dried my hair out something fierce.

OAN, I don't know what it is but when I start wearing my hair curly, then I want to put it away, when I put it away, I wanna wear it curly.

Sigh, well, I'm about to wash my hair for a fresh Washngo.  I tried a little bit of Curlz Blueberry Control Jelly and did NOT like the feeling of it on my hair at all. It will probably go on the swap board.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 18, 2015)

SlimPickinz said:


> Are any of you ladies using Shea Moisture Gel Souffle for your WNG??



The souffle acts a moisturizer under heavy gels for me  I would never use it alone soley as a styler.  Its a great product because you only need a pea size amount under any hard hold product.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Apr 18, 2015)

shawnyblazes said:


> Y'all try that Pure Clean Gel, its really good. That La Bella,  dried my hair out something fierce.
> 
> OAN, I don't know what it is but when I start wearing my hair curly, then I want to put it away, when I put it away, I wanna wear it curly.
> 
> Sigh, well, I'm about to wash my hair for a fresh Washngo.  I tried a little bit of Curlz Blueberry Control Jelly and did NOT like the feeling of it on my hair at all. It will probably go on the swap board.


My grandmother bought the blueberry control jelly for me after her watching a you tube tutorial and thinking I would like the product . She's retired and bored out of her mind lol. Bless her heart. I have yet to use it. I have never ordered or used anything from curls. The shipping prices immediately turned me off.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 18, 2015)

Fresh Washngo. I really love the shape of my hair, I just need like 6 extra inches, LOL. I'll try and get a good picture to post but Xtreme Professional Wet Line Gel is my boothang. Its thick to where my hair clumps together and looks like big S's but as it starts to dry and shape itself( and I shake), the waves form into perfect slinkie 4a curls.

I'm getting a new phone soon so hopefully I can capture better pictures of my hair. As much as I dont like apple , my  iphones always gave the best quality pictures. This Samsung Mega Ive had for almost 2 years doesnt give really good quality pictures. I just ordered the Samsung s6 edge though and its getting really good reviews. fingers crossed.


ETA, uploaded a video on instagram.  https://instagram.com/p/1nwFQkKknb/?taken-by=a_happy_nappy_affair


----------



## Anaisin (Apr 18, 2015)

shawnyblazes said:


> The souffle acts a moisturizer under heavy gels for me  I would never use it alone soley as a styler.  Its a great product because you only need a pea size amount under any hard hold product.



I just used it like that today, I forgot I had it but it's nice under Eco styler. I already know my hair is about to be bomb lol hopefully I get a good pic of it


----------



## Joigirl (Apr 18, 2015)

shawnyblazes said:


> Y'all try that Pure Clean Gel, its really good. That La Bella,  dried my hair out something fierce.
> 
> OAN, I don't know what it is but when I start wearing my hair curly, then I want to put it away, when I put it away, I wanna wear it curly.
> 
> Sigh, well, I'm about to wash my hair for a fresh Washngo.  I tried a little bit of Curlz Blueberry Control Jelly and did NOT like the feeling of it on my hair at all. It will probably go on the swap board.



I liked it on my flat ironed hair. I used it for a lite hold when I put in perm rods. I want to use it for a TO next.  I also use it to slick down my edges, but it is just okay for that.


----------



## Joigirl (Apr 18, 2015)

Anaisin said:


> I just used it like that today, I forgot I had it but it's nice under Eco styler. I already know my hair is about to be bomb lol hopefully I get a good pic of it


Please do. I hadn't thought of that!


----------



## uofmpanther (Apr 18, 2015)

I did a wash n go with Jane Carter Curl Defining Cream and UFD Curly Magic.  I usually use one or the other for my wash n go, so I tried combining them.   I'll try to post a pic once it dries, but it doesn't seem like combining them really made a difference.  Also, I had a lot of white residue.  I think it's going away though.

ETA: I was wrong. It is not going away, and my hair is starting to dry funny (shrinking uneven and frizzy). This was not a winning combo. I'm trying to figure out how to upload from my phone. I always did it through the app.  It acts like it is uploading, but nothing happens.


----------



## VinaytheMrs (Apr 18, 2015)

Had to twist the back up but the front is on day 4! Washing tomorrow I'm so excited!


----------



## Joigirl (Apr 18, 2015)

Finally have a real curly fro courtesy of the cold wind blowing in WI. I tried to upload a pic but had no luck. This update has caused me more issues than the app ever did. 

 A cowash, steam DC and styling is going down tonight.


----------



## Coilystep (Apr 18, 2015)

For those having problems uploading pictures they maybe to large. You may need to resize them.


----------



## SlimPickinz (Apr 18, 2015)

The soufflé did nothing for definition but it plays nicely with the jbco leave in. I plopped with my turbie twist for about an hour. I don't think I'll use gel unless I want to keep my wash n go for longer than 2 days.

The left side is flat because that's my heat damaged side. I can make it voluminous but I was out and about today and I'm afraid ppl will touch it.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Apr 18, 2015)

@SlimPickinz your wash and go came out great! beautiful hair, it looks very soft and moisturized.


----------



## Napp (Apr 18, 2015)

I wish I could share but I am currently in a weave


----------



## Joigirl (Apr 18, 2015)

Joigirl said:


> For those having problems uploading pictures they maybe to large. You may need to resize them.




So a regular iPhone photo is too big? I can't get to the point of asking for the size. It just loads forever.


----------



## Guinan (Apr 18, 2015)

@SlimPickinz , 

BTW: How Long is your hair?


----------



## SlimPickinz (Apr 19, 2015)

@whiteoleander91 it was soft. thanks! I have to thank Suchalady for introducing me to Joico Moisture Balm. That thing is magically delicious.

@pelohello WL, not full WL though. I can't seem to hit that milestone.


----------



## SlimPickinz (Apr 19, 2015)

Joigirl said:


> So a regular iPhone photo is too big? I can't get to the point of asking for the size. It just loads forever.


I attached a regular picture from my iPhone. It works when it wants to though but it could be my wifi


----------



## Coilystep (Apr 19, 2015)

Joigirl said:


> So a regular iPhone photo is too big? I can't get to the point of asking for the size. It just loads forever.


I have an iPhone and the majority of my pictures upload with no issues. When I have a picture that won't upload I just resize it and I'm then a be to upload. For me it's not a big deal. Even with the app my pictures wouldn't attach sometimes.


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 19, 2015)

Large forehead coming through. Day 4 hair still holding out. I've been doing the same routine of tying down at night after rubbing in some grapseed oil. Shower steam refresh in the morning. 

I'll wash it tonight. Yay!


----------



## Joigirl (Apr 19, 2015)

I'll try this again. Pic from yesterday's 6-day old WNG after battling the wind.

@stephanie75miller, resizing worked even though I was able to post other normal size pics last week. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## VinaytheMrs (Apr 19, 2015)

@AbsyBlvd my forehead is big too you are not alone 

- Im out of town and only had time to shower steam. I raked Eco through mostly dry hair. I think it's shed hair but I didn't like the amount  lost doing it this way.


----------



## VinaytheMrs (Apr 19, 2015)

@Joigirl omgggggggggg  those curls are fire!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Joigirl (Apr 19, 2015)

Thank you! Those curls kept my ears warm.


----------



## Coilystep (Apr 19, 2015)

Joigirl said:


> Thank you! Those curls kept my ears warm.


Sorry you're still cold. Thank goodness I live in the south I can't be bothered with the cold. It's been raining all weekend but it's been in the 70's.  I actually saw people in boots yesterday and shorts.


----------



## Joigirl (Apr 19, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> Sorry you're still cold. Thank goodness I live in the south I can't be bothered with the cold. It's been raining all weekend but it's been in the 70's.  I actually saw people in boots yesterday and shorts.



Sometimes I really dislike Milwaukee. It is 70 degrees everywhere around us within about 30 miles. Lake Michigan is about 38 degrees so, it acts like a cold wet blanket during this time of the year. It got up to the lower 60's and is now in the 40's. Cold, and now it's rainy.


----------



## Coilystep (Apr 19, 2015)

Joigirl said:


> Sometimes I really dislike Milwaukee. It is 70 degrees everywhere around us within about 30 miles. Lake Michigan is about 38 degrees so, it acts like a cold wet blanket during this time of the year. It got up to the lower 60's and is now in the 40's. Cold, and now it's rainy.


I know how the Great Lakes can be. I'm originally from Buffalo.


----------



## Joigirl (Apr 19, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> I know how the Great Lakes can be. I'm originally from Buffalo.




You definitely understand. I don't know how you dealt with all that snow!


----------



## Guinan (Apr 19, 2015)

Y'all were right, that la bella gel is a no go. I think it might be ok for a twistout but def not a wng. I also tried out elasta QP feels like silk gel. A friend of mines gave it to me yrs ago and I'm just now trying it. I like it better than the bella gel. Hopefully i wont have any flakes. I don't plan on taking my twist down until wed.


----------



## Coilystep (Apr 19, 2015)

Joigirl said:


> You definitely understand. I don't know how you dealt with all that snow!


That's why I moved down south once I was able.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Apr 19, 2015)

a few wash and go vids I came across on YT



I really like Fusion of Cultures wash and go, she makes me want to give runny/snotty gels another try lol


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Apr 19, 2015)

okay I swear I'm done lol


----------



## Karmi (Apr 19, 2015)

Hey ladies. I got my wet line extreme gel WnG to take me through the work week plus Saturday. I wore it out up until Wednesday then in puff till wash day Sunday. I really like this gel. I used it again for this weeks hair but this time on damp hair. I won't go a full week this time because I like cowashing once a week. My hair loves water. 
Here's my puff from Thursday.


----------



## Karmi (Apr 19, 2015)

^^^ fusion of cultures is one my natural hair inspirations. Her hair is the absolute business! I swear after I watched one of her videos I headed straight to the bathroom to big chop!


----------



## discodumpling (Apr 20, 2015)

Just came in for my morning fix! Joi...dem curls though! they look so smooshable and lush! Vinay i'm thoroughly enjoying your wng journey, learning right along with you 
that LaBella gel is the debil! It's not even fit for baby girls ponytails. It was a fail from the 1st use, I just can't bring myself to throw out $3!!

Todays wash n go.


----------



## OhTall1 (Apr 20, 2015)

Well, I guess my hair tried to be cute for me this morning... 
View media item 128236


----------



## Coilystep (Apr 20, 2015)

Today I used as I am curling jelly


----------



## sweetpea7 (Apr 20, 2015)

I am forever losing this battle of the  frizz. No gel. Just KCNT after I clay rinsed


----------



## Joigirl (Apr 20, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> View attachment 325590 View attachment 325591 View attachment 325592 Today I used as I am curling jelly



Those curls look great!


----------



## Coilystep (Apr 20, 2015)

sweetpea7 said:


> I am forever losing this battle of the  frizz. No gel. Just KCNT after I clay rinsed


Why have you stopped using gel?  Have you cut off the heat damage you had?  You nave to wait until you've cut that out. Are you wetting your hair regularly?  Have you tried different conditioners and moisturizers?


----------



## sweetpea7 (Apr 20, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> Why have you stopped using gel?  Have you cut off the heat damage you had?  You nave to wait until you've cut that out. Are you wetting your hair regularly?  Have you tried different conditioners and moisturizers?


You're so sweet. I'm trying to stay on MHM so the only gel I can get on ground is KCCC but I have a tight budget and I can't stand making fsg. I'm cowashing every 2/3 days. I'm getting a trim at the end of the month hopefully that'll help


----------



## faithVA (Apr 20, 2015)

sweetpea7 said:


> You're so sweet. I'm trying to stay on MHM so the only gel I can get on ground is KCCC but I have a tight budget and I can't stand making fsg. I'm cowashing every 2/3 days. I'm getting a trim at the end of the month hopefully that'll help



You would be doing better to pick up some As I Am and use it versus skipping the gel altogether. Sealing with something is better than sealing with nothing on MHM.


----------



## VinaytheMrs (Apr 20, 2015)

I really need yall to understand what my hair looks like when I wake up 
After a few sprays of Oyin and a shower steam I was good to go. I had to touch up a few spots in my bangs with gel. EVOO to seal & overall my hair feels great!!! Maybe washing tonight.


----------



## Guinan (Apr 20, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> View attachment 325590 View attachment 325591 View attachment 325592 Today I used as I am curling jelly



Me likes! I think I'll have to try As I am. Is it the same consistency as the cantu curling custard


----------



## Coilystep (Apr 20, 2015)

pelohello said:


> Me likes! I think I'll have to try As I am. Is it the same consistency as the cantu curling custard


Yes it's has the same consistency. I really like gels with a snotty like consistency. I actually like the as I am more than the cantu. It's a better quality in my opinion.  So far I've used the cantu curling custard, creme of nature twirling custard and the as I am curling jelly. The as I am is the best in my opinion


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 20, 2015)

VinaytheMrs said:


> View attachment 325606 I really need yall to understand what my hair looks like when I wake up
> After a few sprays of Oyin and a shower steam I was good to go. I had to touch up a few spots in my bangs with gel. EVOO to seal & overall my hair feels great!!! Maybe washing tonight.
> View attachment 325607
> View attachment 325608



Love your results. Your hair always looks on point.


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 20, 2015)

After 5 days no wash/ rinse, my hair is refreshed and still very wet. Rinsed through some grapseed and sunflower oils and finished with KCCC. Although I am now heading off to look up the As I Am Curling Jelly thank you very much

ETA: My hair this morning, not fully dry.


----------



## Holla4mom (Apr 20, 2015)

faithVA said:


> You would be doing better to pick up some As I Am and use it versus skipping the gel altogether. Sealing with something is better than sealing with nothing on MHM.


Is the As I am Curling jelly more affordable?


----------



## Coilystep (Apr 20, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> After 5 days no wash/ rinse, my hair is refreshed and still very wet. Rinsed through some grapseed and sunflower oils and finished with KCCC. Although I am now heading off to look up the As I Am Curling Jelly thank you very much


If you get it I hope you like it. I like that I can get from almost anywhere. I've gotten it at Walmart, target, CVS, and Sally's. Sally's has the 16oz containers which is more cost effective.


----------



## Coilystep (Apr 20, 2015)

Holla4mom said:


> Is the As I am Curling jelly more affordable?


I've never purchased kccc. But the 16oz jar of as I am curling jelly at Sally's is $19 and some change. I stocked up in March when they were running a buy 2 get 1 free sale. Due to my workout schedule I restyle everyday and I'm able to get several wash n goes out of the 16oz jar.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Apr 20, 2015)

Finally deep conditioned today! Fusion of Culture's wash and go made me want to whip out my jar of Kinky Curly. Ignore the awkward chunks of hair that obviously need separating lol. I fixed it after I took the pics.

Kinky Curly Curling Custard + Curl Love Moisture Milk














My hair is _slightly_ crispy, but not too bad. This is my second time using KCCC and I am surprised by how much definition I got today. I barely used any gel at all (a little really does go a long way). The first time I used a lot more gel but got less definition. I like my results a lot better this time. I think the big difference is that I detangled out of the shower with the Curl Love Moisture Milk and then applied the gel (rather than detangling in the shower with condish, rinsing, then applying leave-in/serum out of the shower before applying gel). I've noticed that I can get away with using very little styling product in general when detangling my hair this way.


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 20, 2015)

Thanks for your review. KCCC and Alikay Naturals Aloe Berry gel are the only two I've tried for wng, so I look forward to seeing what else is out there. I just ordered 2 8oz jars. I could've sworn I wasn't a pj lol.

When I go the the BSS I'll check to see if I can get it on the ground *fingers crossed (well I'll see, because these guys like to try some high street extortion when they are ready)



stephanie75miller said:


> If you get it I hope you like it. I like that I can get from almost anywhere. I've gotten it at Walmart, target, CVS, and Sally's. Sally's has the 16oz containers which is more cost effective.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Apr 20, 2015)

Has anyone tried both Camille Rose Curl Maker AND Kinky Curly Curling Custard? How do they compare performance wise?


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Apr 20, 2015)

I really like this woman's results with the Curl Maker gel


----------



## Coilystep (Apr 20, 2015)

whiteoleander91 said:


> I really like this woman's results with the Curl Maker gel


I've been wanting to try the curl maker gel. This video is making want to get some asap.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Apr 20, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> I've been wanting to try the curl maker gel. This video is making want to get some asap.



I know, right! Based off of the different reviews I've read/watched, it sounds like it's a nice product


----------



## faithVA (Apr 21, 2015)

Holla4mom said:


> Is the As I am Curling jelly more affordable?


Sorry @Holla4mom, Didn't know you asked me a question.

I think stepanie75miller answered this a little later. She said she gets hers for $19. It can also be diluted very well to stretch even farther.

Is it more affordable? It's more affordable than kccc but it isn't a cheap drugstore brand.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Apr 21, 2015)

Second day hair with Kinky Curly Curling Custard + Curl Love Moisture Milk. 

When I first got up my hair was sort of mishaped because of how I slept, so I smoothed my hair back in a bun (no further product needed! my hair was very smooth) and ran a few errands. Took my bun down later and spritzed it lightly with water. My curls sprang back up! lol. My hair is _very _soft, smells really good, and has a lot of movement. It's frizzy, but I'm pretty sure it's because I kept messing with my hair yesterday before it fully dried  and because of how I slept.

I am really surprised by how much I like the KCCC. I thought snotty gels were only for folks with a silky hair texture (my hair is mostly cottony) and/or had mostly defined hair straight out of the shower (my hair is a frizzy poof ball!!).






I don't like snotty gels (at least I didn't used to), but I guess there is a learning curve on how to get them to work for you. For me the most important thing is how I detangle and what leave-in I use. I would truly recommend this gel for all hair types.


----------



## Coilystep (Apr 21, 2015)

whiteoleander91 said:


> Second day hair with Kinky Curly Curling Custard + Curl Love Moisture Milk.
> 
> When I first got up my hair was sort of mishaped because of how I slept, so I smoothed my hair back in a bun (no further product needed! my hair was very smooth) and ran a few errands. Took my bun down later and spritzed it lightly with water. My curls sprang back up! lol. My hair is _very _soft, smells really good, and has a lot of movement. It's frizzy, but I'm pretty sure it's because I kept messing with my hair yesterday before it fully dried  and because of how I slept.
> 
> ...


I love snotty gels and I wouldn't consider my hair silky. I haven't been successful with Eco like gels. You should try the as I am curling jelly.


----------



## SheenaVee (Apr 21, 2015)

I bought Cantu Define and Shine Custard today. I think I heard about it from someone in this thread saying they used it. I just washed my hair yesterday and have it slicked into pigtails so I probably won't use it till the weekend. I'm looking forward to trying it though. I like the texture of it and it smells nice too.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Apr 21, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> I love snotty gels and I wouldn't consider my hair silky. I haven't been successful with Eco like gels. You should try the as I am curling jelly.



I know! I see the error in my ways lol

I've tried the AIA Curling Jelly, but that was awhile back. I remember my hair feeling super soft. I still have some left, I will give it another try now that I have a better idea of how to use runny gels.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Apr 21, 2015)

I think the best thing about the KCCC is that my hair feels super moisturized and touchable. I can't believe I slept on KCCC for so long lol. Now all of the gels that I mentally dismissed over the years b/c of their consistency are calling to me


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Apr 21, 2015)

Argh the pic I posted looks fine on my laptop but looks upside down on my phone


----------



## Anaisin (Apr 21, 2015)

My hair with the souffle gel & eco styler olive was awesome. Didn't get a pic but I'll be using it again soon anyway. Doing my hair tomorrow


----------



## Anaisin (Apr 21, 2015)

whiteoleander91 said:


> I think the best thing about the KCCC is that my hair feels super moisturized and touchable. I can't believe I slept on KCCC for so long lol. Now all of the gels that I mentally dismissed over the years b/c of their consistency are calling to me



I have to try it again, I used it when I didn't really know how to do my hair.


----------



## VinaytheMrs (Apr 21, 2015)

Hi Ladies! So I was scrolling through my Instagram photos and my hair is probably only 1-1.5 inches longer than it was over a year ago smh!!! I have got to find out what  doing wrong.


----------



## Joigirl (Apr 21, 2015)

Did you measure your hair?



VinaytheMrs said:


> Hi Ladies! So I was scrolling through my Instagram photos and my hair is probably only 1-1.5 inches longer than it was over a year ago smh!!! I have got to find out what  doing wrong.


----------



## Karmi (Apr 21, 2015)

For those wondering about Camile Rose Curl Maker, that is my holy grail gel. I love that stuff. My hair come out perfect and feels so soft and bouncy. I've also started to appreciate KKCC since learning to use a lighter hand. Also, sweet soul magic gives me BIG hair, which I love.


----------



## Karmi (Apr 21, 2015)

VinaytheMrs said:


> Hi Ladies! So I was scrolling through my Instagram photos and my hair is probably only 1-1.5 inches longer than it was over a year ago smh!!! I have got to find out what  doing wrong.


How are you applying product? What's your reggie?  I big chopped to 2 inches of hair and it was definitely a learning experience. My hair would be longer if I transitioned for at least a year.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Apr 21, 2015)

Karmi said:


> For those wondering about Camile Rose Curl Maker, that is my holy grail gel. I love that stuff. My hair come out perfect and feels so soft and bouncy. I've also started to appreciate KKCC since learning to use a lighter hand. Also, sweet soul magic gives me BIG hair, which I love.



ughhh now I have to try the Curl Maker lol. I almost picked some up today, but chickened out. PJ problems


----------



## VinaytheMrs (Apr 22, 2015)

@Joigirl no I didn't  measure but I used a photo of me stretching my hair as a check. I will post it later today. @Karmi i usually apply a moisturizer after washing followed with an oil. When it comes to the wash and go I usually shingle product or take it through. I don't lose too much hair and it's mostly longer hair not broken pieces. When I do see broken pieces it's here and there... Not enough to explain stagnant hair.


----------



## Guinan (Apr 22, 2015)

Karmi said:


> For those wondering about Camile Rose Curl Maker, that is my holy grail gel. I love that stuff. My hair come out perfect and feels so soft and bouncy. I've also started to appreciate KKCC since learning to use a lighter hand. Also, sweet soul magic gives me BIG hair, which I love.


 
Where do you get your Camile Rose Curl Maker. I cant seem to find it at any stores. The stores that I have tried are: Target, CVS and Sally's.


----------



## Guinan (Apr 22, 2015)

So I finally took my twists down after putting them in a couple of days ago and using La Bella on the back half of my hair and Deva gel on the front. The results are AMAZING!! This is like one of the best twistouts. I wish I would have used the La Bella gel for the whole head though, the Deva gel is alittle sticky and doesnt really provide a good hold. I think I'll continue to use La Bella gel for twistouts but definately not for wng's.


----------



## Coilystep (Apr 22, 2015)

pelohello said:


> Where do you get your Camile Rose Curl Maker. I cant seem to find it at any stores. The stores that I have tried are: Target, CVS and Sally's.


I've only  seen it at target. I don't go to target very often, but I plan to go soon.


----------



## Coilystep (Apr 22, 2015)

I got 2nd day hair. I wet in shower to reactivate the as I am curling jelly from yesterday. When I exited shower I put some curling jelly in my palm rubbed together and scrunched throughout my hair. I'm pleased with how it turned out. It saved a lot of time this morning. My hair looks fuller then yesterday, but I like it so far.


----------



## Karmi (Apr 22, 2015)

pelohello 
I usually get it from target. You may have to search a few. I have to go to the more black side of town to find it. I ordered it once from Amazon.


----------



## Anaisin (Apr 22, 2015)

SheenaVee said:


> I bought Cantu Define and Shine Custard today. I think I heard about it from someone in this thread saying they used it. I just washed my hair yesterday and have it slicked into pigtails so I probably won't use it till the weekend. I'm looking forward to trying it though. I like the texture of it and it smells nice too.




I bought this today and will be using it


----------



## SlimPickinz (Apr 22, 2015)

I haven't been using a hard gel and I love it! But unless I use some oil after my hair dries it doesn't shine. I also know what I was doing wrong previously with my WNG's I wasn't running the products thru my hair to get complete coverage. I was just rubbing the top layers, so the inside was dry and tangly.


----------



## Coilystep (Apr 22, 2015)

SlimPickinz said:


> I haven't been using a hard gel and I love it! But unless I use some oil after my hair dries it doesn't shine. I also know what I was doing wrong previously with my WNG's I wasn't running the products thru my hair to get complete coverage. I was just rubbing the top layers, so the inside was dry and tangly.


Coating every hair definitely makes a difference. That's why I love the shingling method. It's like every piece of hair is left to itself. I have always tried to do some type of shingling and I also work in sections. I think this is why I haven't had any tangling or SSK issues. I watched a ton of shingling videos.


----------



## SlimPickinz (Apr 22, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> Coating every hair definitely makes a difference. That's why I love the shingling method. It's like every piece of hair is left to itself. I have always tried to do some type of shingling and I also work in sections. I think this is why I haven't had any tangling or SSK issues. I watched a ton of shingling videos.


Wish I knew this before. Wouldn't have spent so time straightening my hair, worrying about tangles.


----------



## VinaytheMrs (Apr 22, 2015)

Ok ladies this is pic heavy  but a girl needs help! Pic on left 77 weeks ago, middle from Jan 2015, last pic from Apr 2015...
 
I mean I see growth but that might be 2 inches at the most. 
 
That's the amount of hair I lost this morning from the wash and the amount lost during applying gel. I haven't washed in 7 days but I always lose this amt and assumed it was normal. 
I confirmed breakage at my bang area: 
 
The whole area I'm stretching has broken along with noticeable breakage along my hairline. 
 
I left in conditioner and put Eco on top and my hair is super crunchy. I forgot the oil underneath but will apply it later to soften this up. I think I may need to switch to a snotty gel. Eco maybe too heavy for me


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Apr 22, 2015)

@VinaytheMrs how often do you deep condition?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 22, 2015)

Eco styler gel broke my hair off all the time. Its protein laden. I no longer mess with it at all.


----------



## Guinan (Apr 22, 2015)

@VinaytheMrs ,What's ur Reggie?


----------



## Guinan (Apr 22, 2015)

shawnyblazes said:


> Eco styler gel broke my hair off all the time. Its protein laden. I no longer mess with it at all.



Yup, me too. It's just way too thick for my whole head and the protein is a no no for me.


----------



## Coilystep (Apr 22, 2015)

VinaytheMrs said:


> Ok ladies this is pic heavy  but a girl needs help! Pic on left 77 weeks ago, middle from Jan 2015, last pic from Apr 2015...
> View attachment 325671
> I mean I see growth but that might be 2 inches at the most.
> View attachment 325672
> ...


Are you using a comb and/or brush?  If so what kind? Have you tried finger combing? I know some love Eco but I didn't like it the few times I've tried it. I comb every now and then, but only do so in shower on hair that is soaking wet with water and conditioner. I do use either a denman or widu wooden brush occasionally during styling but only after I've applied my styling product. I really just like using my fingers. That's why I prefer snotty gels the give awesome slip.


----------



## VinaytheMrs (Apr 22, 2015)

@whiteoleander91 not often these last two months. I was doing it once a week now I rinse out after 10 mins once a week. I will get back on the horse.
@pelohello i don't have a solid regimen. I wash 1-2x a week usually a cowash and then actual shampoo maybe 1-2x month. Then I put a deep conditioner on and rinse after 5-10 mins. I usually tshirt dry and apply olive oil hair lotion followed by Argan or castor oil. Then gel on top of that. If I don't do a wash and go I pull it up in a puff.... Ahhhhhhhhh my the elastic band?! I do this maybe 1-2x a month only for a day then wash again repeat steps for my wash and go.


----------



## VinaytheMrs (Apr 22, 2015)

@stephanie75miller i use a Conair shower comb on wash day only and comb through with conditioner. I mostly finger comb and try to be gentle but sometimes I will run the comb through a big section since my hair is so fine.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Apr 22, 2015)

VinaytheMrs said:


> @whiteoleander91 not often these last two months. I was doing it once a week now I rinse out after 10 mins once a week. I will get back on the horse.
> @pelohello i don't have a solid regimen. I wash 1-2x a week usually a cowash and then actual shampoo maybe 1-2x month. Then I put a deep conditioner on and rinse after 5-10 mins. I usually tshirt dry and apply olive oil hair lotion followed by Argan or castor oil. Then gel on top of that. If I don't do a wash and go I pull it up in a puff.... Ahhhhhhhhh my the elastic band?! I do this maybe 1-2x a month only for a day then wash again repeat steps for my wash and go.



What specifically do you use to deep condition?


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Apr 22, 2015)

A number of things could be contributing to your breakage:

What kind of conditioner do you use? **there have been times when I used a conditioner and thought everything was great until a tried a different conditioner and realized just how much the previous conditioner was lacking. You may need a more nourishing conditioner.

What kind of shampoo do you use? **this kind of goes along with what condish you use...is your shampoo is taking out more than your conditioner can replenish? or is your shampoo not removing enough build up in the first place?

How often do you give your hair a protein treatment? **there are many different types of protein...your hair might hate wheat protein but could love silk protein, for example. Regardless, I feel that protein is important.

Perhaps what you use to detangle your hair is a bit too harsh. I used to use a shower comb but have found vent brushes to work better for my hair (surprisingly!)

A tip for picking out a deep conditioner; if it says something like "leave in for 10/15/30 mins) then that is likely a true deep conditioner. Anything that says rinse after 2/3/5 mins is a "quick" conditioner and is only conditioning on the surface.

My hair requires oil. I add safflower oil (high in ceramides) to my conditioner. I can't get away without adding oil to my conditioner for very long before my hair starts feeling dry and/or starts breaking off. Maybe your hair needs an oil or a butter or some sorta extra something to keep it healthy.


----------



## Anaisin (Apr 22, 2015)

So the problem I had with lighter gels is the fact that they would frizz and tangle my hair. 

I have the cantu custard in my hair right now. It went on nicely, I love the slip and it smells good but we'll see. 

Another thing I don't like about lighter gels is that I can't determine my results prior to it drying. Eco styler weighs my hair down while wet then when it dries my hair shrinks into perfect coils, I can tell by the way it looks wet if it's gonna be a good wash n go. With this Cantu and other stuff I've tried, when I apply it my hair looks like my end results of eco styler, doesn't weigh my hair down just defines the coils. So I have to wait hours to see if it looks the same dried or if it frizzes and tangles as usual. Conditioner I use is thick & weighs my hair down so it's the same as eco styler, I know if it's a good hair day or not


----------



## SheenaVee (Apr 22, 2015)

Anaisin said:


> So the problem I had with lighter gels is the fact that they would frizz and tangle my hair.
> 
> I have the cantu custard in my hair right now. It went on nicely, I love the slip and it smells good but we'll see.
> 
> Another thing I don't like about lighter gels is that I can't determine my results prior to it drying. Eco styler weighs my hair down while wet then when it dries my hair shrinks into perfect coils, I can tell by the way it looks wet if it's gonna be a good wash n go. With this Cantu and other stuff I've tried, when I apply it my hair looks like my end results of eco styler, doesn't weigh my hair down just defines the coils. So I have to wait hours to see if it looks the same dried or if it frizzes and tangles as usual. Conditioner I use is thick & weighs my hair down so it's the same as eco styler, I know if it's a good hair day or not



Please post pics of the results if you can! Light gels make my hair frizz too, except for KCCC, and I was hoping the Cantu would be similar to that.


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 22, 2015)

@VinaytheMrs I wish I could offer some advice but I suffered some breakage around my front hairline recently and I've been trying to monitor it. 

I bought a protein conditioner on a 'review' from @pelohello and will try it on these bits (and my crown).

I think I could be gentler there when I detangle as the hair is finer (I only use my fingers). I too wear puffs, regularly. I use a thick band. I prefer the flat ones as opposed to the round ones- these tend to roll and tangle in my hair. I have to carefully (annoyingly) unroll it to avoid ripping my hair out. But the breakage happened before I got the 'round' bands. Anyhoo, I am rambling.


----------



## VinaytheMrs (Apr 22, 2015)

@whiteoleander91  I am ashamed of my product list. As I read the back of each thing it I have not really deep conditioned. They are all 3-5 min quick ones.  Even if I left them on longer they probably didn't penetrate.
Protein is missing too I haven't used henna in over a year. I read it caused breakage and wanted to be careful. Looking at old pics my hair looked healthier with it.
Do you have a vent brush you can recommend? I feel like my hair would tangle easily with that. I'm going to work with my fingers more.
@AbsyBlvd yes the round bands roll up in my hair I know what you mean! What tool do you use to detangle? ETA- I looked up you finger detangle
I'm grabbing some new products this weekend!


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Apr 22, 2015)

VinaytheMrs said:


> @whiteoleander91  I am ashamed of my product list. As I read the back of each thing it I have not really deep conditioned. They are all 3-5 min quick ones.  Even if I left them on longer they probably didn't penetrate.
> Protein is missing too I haven't used henna in over a year. I read it caused breakage and wanted to be careful. Looking at old pics my hair looked healthier with it.
> Do you have a vent brush you can recommend? I feel like my hair would tangle easily with that. I'm going to work with my fingers more.



This brush is pretty good







It's a jilbere vent brush that you can find at Sally Beauty Supply. But whatever vent brush you think could get the job done would be fine. And for protein, you could try Shea Moisture Anti-Breakage Masque. I love this masque, I've been using it for a few years now.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 22, 2015)

@Anaisin Sweet Soul Magic Curl Stimulator is light and dries light, however the sticky application and wet hair gives my hair the hang time of eco styler and the curls/coils of KCCC.


I usually layer a heavier gel or curl activator gel under other stylers for hangtime, not so with the Curl Stimulator.  I used it solo today with her leave in and just the gel. Hair is drying quicker and softer.  I was hoping it might be dry enough before bed but I doubt it.  Chances are I'm going to wash my hair again in the am. ( slight chance)


Just received my new Samsung Galaxy S6 edge.  Trying to get the hang of taking pictures with it.


----------



## Coilystep (Apr 22, 2015)

So I went to target. I picked up the Camille rose curl maker and the coconut water leave in. I also finally got mop top leave in. I really want to see if I can get third day hair with my current wash n go but I really really want to try the curl maker. Decisions decisions decisions.


----------



## Coilystep (Apr 23, 2015)

Running super late this morning. I did do fresh wash n go with Camille rose curl maker and the coconut water leave in conditioner. I'm happy with how it turned out.


----------



## Coilystep (Apr 23, 2015)

I really like the way Camille rose stuff smells. It's not a strong scent but when I move my head I keep getting a whiff. I really can't put my finger on the smell though. I think it may be the coconut from th conditioner.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Apr 23, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> I really like the way Camille rose stuff smells. It's not a strong scent but when I move my head I keep getting a whiff. I really can't put my finger on the smell though. I think it may be the coconut from th conditioner.


Rawr I really want to try this gel! How does it feel on your hair?


----------



## VinaytheMrs (Apr 23, 2015)

I have been compiling my list of product needs for this weekend! DH was trying to push me to the nearest Target last night once we realized I needed a true DC I told him I needed to research further lol! 
Pics today my hair is way softer and looks good. I sprayed Oyin J&B followed by Evoo and Castor Oil mix. I seperated some curls.


----------



## Coilystep (Apr 23, 2015)

whiteoleander91 said:


> Rawr I really want to try this gel! How does it feel on your hair?


If felt fine I had enough slip. It's already dry and it didn't dry hard or crunchy so I am happy with the results.


----------



## VinaytheMrs (Apr 23, 2015)

Owwww
 
Holding out til the weekend but I can't wait!


----------



## Anaisin (Apr 23, 2015)

shawnyblazes said:


> @Anaisin Sweet Soul Magic Curl Stimulator is light and dries light, however the sticky application and wet hair gives my hair the hang time of eco styler and the curls/coils of KCCC.
> 
> 
> I usually layer a heavier gel or curl activator gel under other stylers for hangtime, not so with the Curl Stimulator.  I used it solo today with her leave in and just the gel. Hair is drying quicker and softer.  I was hoping it might be dry enough before bed but I doubt it.  Chances are I'm going to wash my hair again in the am. ( slight chance)
> ...



Nice, I'm gonna try this Cantu custard again tomorrow with a different leave in since it flaked. I didn't even read the reviews I just randomly purchased it. But I'm reading them now and most are saying it flaked badly lol


----------



## SlimPickinz (Apr 23, 2015)

Purchased Girls with Curl gelee today. Hopefully this works well with my hair.


----------



## OhTall1 (Apr 23, 2015)

I revisited one of my pre-haircut successes from this thread:
This was from March 9th. 
View media item 128171
TJ's Tea Tree Tingle shampoo
Giovanni Nutrafix Hair Reconstructor
SM Raw Shea Moisture Deep Treatment Masque
APB Leave In in Lemon Pound Cake
Grape seed oil
SM coconut hibiscus curl enhancing smoothie
MopTop medium hold anti frizz gel

I added a pump of Giovanni Deep Moisture after the masque and the APB was a different scent.  Otherwise, everything else was the same.  My hair looked nice today (sorry, couldn't get a good pic of it).  I realized two things:

SM curl enhancing smoothie is it for me.  No other product I've used so far works as well so I'm going to stop trying to replace it.
I've been air drying for the past few weeks and my hair has not looked its best.  Last night I went back to sitting under the hooded dryer under the coolest setting, like I was doing before.   It's a winner.


----------



## Coilystep (Apr 23, 2015)

Anaisin said:


> Nice, I'm gonna try this Cantu custard again tomorrow with a different leave in since it flaked. I didn't even read the reviews I just randomly purchased it. But I'm reading them now and most are saying it flaked badly lol


It will flake if you mix with other brands. If you use it cantu curl activator it doesn't flake. It will also flake if you use to much.


----------



## Anaisin (Apr 23, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> It will flake if you mix with other brands. If you use it cantu curl activator it doesn't flake. It will also flake if you use to much.



I didn't use a lot, the jar looks untouched that's why I'll be extra happy if I like it. I'll be able to get a ton of uses out of it. But yeah I mixed it with Shea Moisture jbco.


----------



## Coilystep (Apr 23, 2015)

Anaisin said:


> I didn't use a lot, the jar looks untouched that's why I'll be extra happy if I like it. I'll be able to get a ton of uses out of it. But yeah I mixed it with Shea Moisture jbco.


Let us know how it turns out. Pictures please


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Apr 23, 2015)

Garnier Fructis Pure Clean Gel + Camille Rose Curl Love Moisture Milk

This gel is awesome! It has a similar consistency to Kinky Curly (I don't really have any other snotty gel to compare it to), but goes on smoother. I don't have any frizz at all. My hair is mostly dry and the hold is softer than 1st day KCCC. The gel smells like fruit loops and I got it for $2.99? I think? at Target.



















Something that I have found interesting about runny gels is that they don't increase my shrinkage (which I assumed they would b/c they are a lot lighter than the gels I usually use)...how my hair looks wet right after applying is what it looks like dry. Really weird! It's still a big adjustment to get used to how runny gel feels as I apply it to my hair...I'm used to more...resistance? drag? with thicker gels. 

*KCCC vs. Garnier Fructis Pure Clean Gel:*
**first impression comparison**

-They both smell very sweet (KCCC smells like marshmallows to me--Garnier smells like fruit loops)
-Garnier is better at keeping my frizz at bay...at least for day 1 hair.
-KCCC has better ingredients 
-Garnier is a lot cheaper and I can get it at many different stores
-Garnier applies a lot more smoothly than KCCC
-Garnier is in a squeeze tube which is convenient when it comes to gels like this
-Garnier clumps my curls together better
-Don't really notice a difference in dry times

Both gels are great, and if you really like KCCC but want to make it last a little longer b/c of price, the Garnier gel would be a good gel to keep in rotation. The Garnier Fructis Pure Clean gel is a nice alternative to KCCC.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 23, 2015)

Hair didnt dry ad I slept without a cap, talk about smooshed down.

Rinsed it very lightly and shook.


VinaytheMrs said:


> Owwww
> View attachment 325709
> Holding out til the weekend but I can't wait!




Be sparingly with the souffle.   I use it as a moisturizer under a hard hold gel. Solo, it's very greasy if you use more than a pea amount.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 23, 2015)

whiteoleander91 said:


> Garnier Fructis Pure Clean Gel + Camille Rose Curl Love Moisture Milk
> 
> This gel is awesome! It has a similar consistency to Kinky Curly (I don't really have any other snotty gel to compare it to), but goes on smoother. I don't have any frizz at all. My hair is mostly dry and the hold is softer than 1st day KCCC. The gel smells like fruit loops and I got it for $2.99? I think? at Target.
> 
> ...


Told yall.  That gel is bomb.  It's just 7 plus up my way.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Apr 23, 2015)

shawnyblazes said:


> Told yall.  That gel is bomb.  It's just 7 plus up my way.


it really is awesome!! I like it a lot so far


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Apr 23, 2015)

@VinaytheMrs  I can't wait to hear how all your new products work for you!


----------



## Coilystep (Apr 24, 2015)

I let my hair get wet in shower this morning. When I got out I put two pumps of the Camille rose curl maker in my palms rubbed them together and scrunched into my hair then I shook my head.  That's all took ten minutes tops.


----------



## OhTall1 (Apr 24, 2015)

Wow, I didn't have to resort to a puff today! 

Yesterday's hair
View media item 128241
Today's hair
View media item 128242
I got a little bit of steam from the shower, sprayed in some Queen Helene Curl Reactivator Spray and scrunched in a little bit of Curls Whipped Curl Cream.


----------



## Anaisin (Apr 24, 2015)

Old pic. Aussie instant freeze gel. I was moisturizing everyday with water Eden Bodywork pudding souffle. This is probably 4th day hair. When I wear puffs I don't re do it often. Wearing it down I re do my wng every other day in the summer


----------



## Anaisin (Apr 24, 2015)

I forgot how much I liked that gel, gonna get it this weekend along with Garnier Pure clean


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 24, 2015)

On third day hair with the Sweet Soul Magic Curl Stimulator and leave in conditioner. I should have taken a picture of how mashed up my hair looked after sleeping last night. All I did was lightly dampen my hair in the shower and shake to hide the parts. The white spots are droplets of water.

I'll wash tomorrow and style again with the same products.


----------



## VinaytheMrs (Apr 24, 2015)

I would love to see everyone's hair when they remove their scarves in the morning! I'm intrigued our hair is so easily refreshable 

3rd day hair!!! I used a tiny bit of curling soufflé and I don't like it so far . I only tried it on a few curls they feel greasy and not as defined as my Eco curls. I think I might overnight deep condition today!!!


----------



## Coilystep (Apr 24, 2015)

VinaytheMrs said:


> I would love to see everyone's hair when they remove their scarves in the morning! I'm intrigued our hair is so easily refreshable
> 
> 3rd day hair!!! I used a tiny bit of curling soufflé and I don't like it so far . I only tried it on a few curls they feel greasy and not as defined as my Eco curls. I think I might overnight deep condition today!!!
> View attachment 325764
> View attachment 325765


My hair is usually squished to my head.  

I've only tried the curling soufflé once it was to greasy. It is in the back of my closet. I may revisit at some point but I didn't like it. I felt like I was ready for a slo glo commercial.
Eta: don't know why picture is at the top of post.


----------



## VinaytheMrs (Apr 24, 2015)

@stephanie75miller lol!!! Yes it's bringing back memories of my jeri curl lol!!! Msybe I can exchange this for olive oil Eco and mix it with oil.... Hmmmm


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 24, 2015)

Use the souffle under a hard hold gel as a leave in. When I say use a small amount ,  I mean less than you think a pea size is.

It took me a year to use the souffle when it first came out.  I just cracked open a second jar that I bought last year.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Apr 24, 2015)

2nd day hair with the Garnier gel






I really like how this gel is holding up! I spritzed it lightly with water and it looks great and still smells really yummy. I think I might have been a bit too heavy handed with the gel (a little goes a long way) b/c some spots have less movement than others. The hold is very flexible.


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 24, 2015)

ETA: Hair this morning.
  I used Mill Creek Botanicals Jojoba conditioner for my protein last night. I followed with a DIY banana conditioner and clay rinse.

I used the As I Am Curling Jelly for the first time today and I like it. Lightly diluted with water, it gave me a shinier and softer hold than KCCC. My hair was more volumous at the roots. It also dried faster than with KCCC but it flaked. I'm not used to this so it felt like a lot, although I was able to pick/ scratch out most of what I could see.

My roots have puffed up somewhat and I can no longer feel a gel cast there after being in a hot/humid environment this evening. That being said, my roots feel soft and not shrunken and I would use this again.

I don't use a leave in and I lightly oil rinse before applying my gel to soaking wet hair. If I can get the flakes down, I'll have finally found another gel I can happily dabble in.


----------



## VinaytheMrs (Apr 24, 2015)

shawnyblazes said:


> Use the souffle under a hard hold gel as a leave in. When I say use a small amount ,  I mean less than you think a pea size is.
> 
> It took me a year to use the souffle when it first came out.  I just cracked open a second jar that I bought last year.


Ok so less than a pea size for my entire head or per section? I'm def going to layer it under a hard gel tomorrow!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 25, 2015)

VinaytheMrs said:


> Ok so less than a pea size for my entire head or per section? I'm def going to layer it under a hard gel tomorrow!




Per section.  Lemme know how it works out.  I dip my finger in and what's on it I use.   I don't scoop, just dip and then slide  down the hair.


----------



## Anaisin (Apr 25, 2015)

Used the cantu custard


----------



## Anaisin (Apr 25, 2015)

It's fully dried, I like it


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 25, 2015)

Anaisin said:


> It's fully dried, I like it


Very nice


----------



## beauti (Apr 25, 2015)

*You guys are some serious product pushers! Now I'm conflicted between As I Am and Camille Rose.*


----------



## SheenaVee (Apr 25, 2015)

Some of the products you guys mention in this thread are not available over here or are hard to find and can only be purchased online.  

This thread is turning me into a product junkie again. I thought I was over that phase. I blame you all.


----------



## SheenaVee (Apr 25, 2015)

beauti said:


> *You guys are some serious product pushers! Now I'm conflicted between As I Am and Camille Rose.*



Haha, we posted similar things at the same time.


----------



## Joigirl (Apr 25, 2015)

Good thing I can't use any products with coconut oil. I would be running out to try new gels and I have more than enough!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 25, 2015)

Prepoo'd with SM Purification Masque and a little EO Rose & Chamomile conditioner, cowashed with  Hydroquench Brazilian Cocoa Cowash, then added Sweet Soul Magic leave in and gel. Currently air drying.


----------



## Joigirl (Apr 25, 2015)

shawnyblazes said:


> Prepoo'd with SM Purification Masque and a little EO Rose & Chamomile conditioner, cowashed with  Hydroquench Brazilian Cocoa Cowash, then added Sweet Soul Magic leave in and gel. Currently air
> 
> 
> View attachment 325803



That looks like a good combo. I am debating between Eco and The last of my Hello Curly for my WNG this week... I also need to try the Treluxe gel I recently bought.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 25, 2015)

Joigirl said:


> That looks like a good combo. I am debating between Eco and The last of my Hello Curly for my WNG this week... I also need to try the Treluxe gel I recently bought.


Please let me know how that Treluxe gel is  I've been wanting to try it but the price throws me off.


----------



## Joigirl (Apr 25, 2015)

shawnyblazes said:


> Please let me know how that Treluxe gel is  I've been wanting to try it but the price throws me off.



Will do. I'll probably try it in a week or so.


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 25, 2015)

Day 2 hair after sleeping with a headscarf, and a shower cap on my ends. In the morning, I refreshed with steam in the shower.


----------



## Coilystep (Apr 25, 2015)

I'm at the natural hair show in Georgia today. I purchase several things. I got a q-redew. I got some uncle funky daughter gel. I saw Chime Edwards. I know Mahogany Knots is here too but I haven't seen her.

ETA: on my third day with my Camille rose curl maker. I wet my and shook this morning. No additional product added.


----------



## Joigirl (Apr 25, 2015)

I am so jealous @stephanie75miller  , I wanted to go so bad, but it is the same day as my daughter's birthday.


----------



## Coilystep (Apr 25, 2015)

@Joigirl it was great I'm so glad I went. It's going to be tomorrow as well.


----------



## Joigirl (Apr 25, 2015)

Wish I could. I am all the way in WI. I may try to go next year.


----------



## VinaytheMrs (Apr 25, 2015)

Hair is fully conditioned!!! 
Shea moisture shampoo
Shea moisture anti breakage masque 
Curl enchancing smoothie & castor oil to seal
Then i layered both gels my hair feels good!!!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 25, 2015)

I need an ultra slippery conditioner ladies.

Can you suggest some of your favorites? I currently use EO Chamomile & Rose conditioner but usually have to order it because its rare to find it on ground. I dont mind ordering but the EO bottles arent big.  Any suggestions are welcome.  I'm switching to 100% finger detangling and my hair is coiling up on itself extra hard.


----------



## Coilystep (Apr 25, 2015)

shawnyblazes said:


> I need an ultra slippery conditioner ladies.
> 
> Can you suggest some of your favorites? I currently use EO Chamomile & Rose conditioner but usually have to order it because its rare to find it on ground. I dont mind ordering but the EO bottles arent big.  Any suggestions are welcome.  I'm switching to 100% finger detangling and my hair is coiling up on itself extra hard.


I just use Aussie moist conditioner for the most part it has great slip for me. I also like the as I am detangling conditioner it comes in a pump.


----------



## Coilystep (Apr 25, 2015)

I can't believe how good my hair still looks in the third day.  It's still very defined.


----------



## Coilystep (Apr 25, 2015)

Here is what I got at the hair show. Lots of samples I'll  probably never use lol (taliah waajid products, shealicious moisture lock and as I am). I brought q-redew, uncle funkys daughter curl majic & thirsty curls, loc sock, as I am tank top & detangling conditioner (it came with a wooden bristle brush), and I also got two hair jewelry headbands.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Apr 25, 2015)

VinaytheMrs said:


> Hair is fully conditioned!!!
> Shea moisture shampoo
> Shea moisture anti breakage masque
> Curl enchancing smoothie & castor oil to seal
> ...



Hooray!  your hair looks pretty. How did you like the anti-breakage masque?


----------



## Cattypus1 (Apr 25, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> View attachment 325806 View attachment 325807 I'm at the natural hair show in Georgia today. I purchase several things. I got a q-redew. I got some uncle funky daughter gel. I saw Chime Edwards. I know Mahogany Knots is here too but I haven't seen her.
> 
> ETA: on my third day with my Camille rose curl maker. I wet my and shook this morning. No additional product added.


I a so jelly. I went to my first natural hair show in Louisville last spring right after my BC. I decided to give curl maker another try and I like it. Love your pics.


----------



## Coilystep (Apr 25, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> I a so jelly. I went to my first natural hair show in Louisville last spring right after my BC. I decided to give curl maker another try and I like it. Love your pics.


This was my first one. I will definitely be attending more in the future.


----------



## VinaytheMrs (Apr 25, 2015)

whiteoleander91 said:


> Hooray!  your hair looks pretty. How did you like the anti-breakage masque?


I loved the mask it smelled really good. i want the garnier froot loop gel. I'm seriously considering taking back the Shea moisture gel. I need something to make my curls heavy without breaking them.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Apr 25, 2015)

VinaytheMrs said:


> I loved the mask it smelled really good. i want the garnier froot loop gel. I'm seriously considering taking back the Shea moisture gel. I need something to make my curls heavy without breaking them.



I'm glad you liked the masque! Hopefully you start seeing some improved length retention soon. Definitely give the Garnier gel a try! lol @ fruit loop gel


----------



## beauti (Apr 26, 2015)

*I bought the As I Am curling jelly. The entire line was $5 off at Salley's so I got the 16 oz. Smells divine. Can't wait to use!*


----------



## discodumpling (Apr 26, 2015)

shawnyblazes said:


> I need an ultra slippery conditioner ladies.
> 
> Can you suggest some of your favorites? I currently use EO Chamomile & Rose conditioner but usually have to order it because its rare to find it on ground. I dont mind ordering but the EO bottles arent big.  Any suggestions are welcome.  I'm switching to 100% finger detangling and my hair is coiling up on itself extra hard.



My current favorite super cheap and slippy is Tressame Curl Hydrator. It's got me slippin' and slidin' in the shower.


----------



## Joigirl (Apr 26, 2015)

I used the Jakeala Nappy butter (really a hair cream) and Shea Amla Parfait under Eco Argan. They soften the hold and provided me with a lot of fullness for day 2. I will probably have to rewash during the week for work. Don't sleep on those Jakeala products for the L and O of your LOC. A little goes a long way.  For me they work best with a heavy gel, they are extremely moisturizing.


----------



## VinaytheMrs (Apr 26, 2015)

Shower steam with Oyin. I pinned back the sides... I added curl smoothie and sealed  with cator oil.


----------



## SheenaVee (Apr 26, 2015)

I used the Cantu Define and Shine Custard. I think I like it. It didnt really clump my hair; it kind of looks how my hair looks when I just finished washing it and it's still wet, expect more shrunken. And because it didn't clump my curls my hair is also a lot bigger. This also means more frizz but I don't mind that too much.

Applying the product was really quick and easy because it was slippery. I'm letting it air dry and it's drying pretty fast. When I use ecostyler I always diffuse because it takes ages to dry.

I have pics of my wet hair with no product, and pics with the Cantu in my hair, about 80% dry, just for comparison.

*Wet hair, no product:*
*




*
*80% dry with Cantu:*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*


----------



## Joigirl (Apr 26, 2015)

SheenaVee said:


> I used the Cantu Define and Shine Custard. I think I like it. It didnt really clump my hair; it kind of looks how my hair looks when I just finished washing it and it's still wet, expect more shrunken. And because it didn't clump my curls my hair is also a lot bigger. This also means more frizz but I don't mind that too much.
> 
> Applying the product was really quick and easy because it was slippery. I'm letting it air dry and it's drying pretty fast. When I use ecostyler I always diffuse because it takes ages to dry.
> 
> ...




Not much shrinkage at all! Looks really nice. It will get even better as the days go by.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 26, 2015)

I can never find my locsoc when I need it at night.  I always wind up looking wild as heck in the morning, lol.


----------



## Guinan (Apr 26, 2015)

I'm obsessed with this thread


----------



## Coilystep (Apr 26, 2015)

pelohello said:


> I'm obsessed with this thread


I totally agree with this. I would say it's my favorite thread.


----------



## OhTall1 (Apr 26, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> I totally agree with this. I would say it's. Y favorite thread.


Not mine.  This thread costs me too much daggone money.


----------



## Coilystep (Apr 26, 2015)

LaChaBla said:


> Not mine.  This thread costs me too much daggone money.


Lol we are just guiding you to the right products


----------



## uofmpanther (Apr 26, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> I love snotty gels and I wouldn't consider my hair silky. I haven't been successful with Eco like gels. You should try the as I am curling jelly.



Ditto.  Another good snotty gel is Uncle Funky's Daughter Curly Magic. To me, its almost the same as KCCC, but my hair likes it better. I think they are working on more on the ground presence. Two new places in Michigan just got it. I haven't seen any big box stores with it yet though.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Apr 26, 2015)

pelohello said:


> I'm obsessed with this thread


I love this thread! It's a lot of fun to see what everyone is using, read tips, get product reviews/recommendations and look at all the pretty wng pics. It used to feel like there weren't many people who liked wngs, but this thread proves different! It's nice to see ppl who love wngs just as much as I do :3


----------



## Coilystep (Apr 26, 2015)

uofmpanther said:


> Ditto.  Another good snotty gel is Uncle Funky's Daughter Curly Magic. To me, its almost the same as KCCC, but my hair likes it better. I think they are working on more on the ground presence. Two new places in Michigan just got it. I haven't seen any big box stores with it yet though.


I picked up some curly majic at the hair show yesterday. I'll probably use it at some point this week.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 26, 2015)

I washngo out of pure laziness. Doing an actual style takes work. A washngo is nothing more than 20-30 minutes of styling ( minus the actual wash process) . 

This year I made a promise to work with my shrinkage and actually wear my hair curly 24-7. I might get a crochet style for an important event later in the year but I fully accept that its going to take some diligence in my haircare routine to get my hair to shoulder length curly.


----------



## Coilystep (Apr 26, 2015)

shawnyblazes said:


> I washngo out of pure laziness. Doing an actual style takes work. A washngo is nothing more than 20-30 minutes of styling ( minus the actual wash process) .
> 
> This year I made a promise to work with my shrinkage and actually wear my hair curly 24-7. I might get a crochet style for an important event later in the year but I fully accept that its going to take some diligence in my haircare routine to get my hair to shoulder length curly.


Other students take to much time and planning. I don't got time for all of that. Even with washing and styling time added together the whole
Process doesn't even take me an hour, and now that a light bulb has gone off and I've figured out how to achieve multiple day hair I may never try another types of style ever again.


----------



## Joigirl (Apr 26, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> Other students take to much time and planning. I don't got time for all of that. Even with washing and styling time added together the whole
> Process doesn't even take me an hour, and now that a light bulb has gone off and I've figured out how to achieve multiple day hair I may never try another types of style ever again.



Enjoy the short styling sessions while they last. Washing, Detangling, DC and style take two hours now that my hair is MBL. It still isn't bad since it usually lasts a week.


----------



## SheenaVee (Apr 27, 2015)

Update on the Cantu. Ugh. It's flaking really badly.  Such a shame because I really liked it. I'm gonna have to wash my hair again it's that bad.


----------



## Coilystep (Apr 27, 2015)

So I was able to get 4 days out of my wash n go. I redid it this morning. I used the curl maker again.


----------



## Coilystep (Apr 27, 2015)

SheenaVee said:


> Update on the Cantu. Ugh. It's flaking really badly.  Such a shame because I really liked it. I'm gonna have to wash my hair again it's that bad.


Sorry it did not work for you. You should try the as I am curling jelly. It goes on the same but you can definitely tell its a better product. I've never got flakes with it.


----------



## VinaytheMrs (Apr 27, 2015)

Yes this thread is an obsession! I'm learning so much. I got tons of compliments on my hair today. It feels strong and moist!!! 
Day 3 hair-
Shower steam
Shea moisture curl enhancing smoothie
EVOO
Couple slides of Eco on the very front


----------



## Anaisin (Apr 27, 2015)

SheenaVee said:


> Update on the Cantu. Ugh. It's flaking really badly.  Such a shame because I really liked it. I'm gonna have to wash my hair again it's that bad.



It didn't flake the second time for me and had my hair looking great. However I don't like the crispy dry feeling, I need a good leave in for it and their brand is recommended but I'm not buying anymore of their products, they don't work for me. I've tried about 4 of their products multiple times. So oh well,I'll just use it if I do my hair daily.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 27, 2015)

Lady asked me did I have a straw set and then looked dubious  when I said no. 

It always irks me when folks assume  my hair doesn't  naturally doesnt curl


----------



## Coilystep (Apr 27, 2015)

shawnyblazes said:


> Lady asked me did I have a straw set and then looked dubious  when I said no.
> 
> It always irks me when folks assume  my hair doesn't  naturally doesnt curl


We as a people are so uneducated about our hair sometimes . Which is so flustating at times. One person I was with this weekend did a bc like a month after me and some of the stuff she was saying had me giving the


----------



## almond eyes (Apr 28, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> Sorry it did not work for you. You should try the as I am curling jelly. It goes on the same but you can definitely tell its a better product. I've never got flakes with it.


Hi Stephanie, you seem to have mastered the wash and go. I like your curls. How do you keep your strands from getting single stranded knots. I have been doing wash and goes and I love it and I think my hair cannot go longer than four days, I pushed it to six days and I could see the difference in more SSK. But I also believe that if I do not wash all of the gel out properly this is when the SSKs happen. Also what do you do at night for your hair besides hair scarfing?

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## Coilystep (Apr 28, 2015)

almond eyes said:


> Hi Stephanie, you seem to have mastered the wash and go. I like your curls. How do you keep your strands from getting single stranded knots. I have been doing wash and goes and I love it and I think my hair cannot go longer than four days, I pushed it to six days and I could see the difference in more SSK. But I also believe that if I do not wash all of the gel out properly this is when the SSKs happen. Also what do you do at night for your hair besides hair scarfing?
> 
> Best,
> Almond Eyes


Thank you. It has been a lot of trial and error.  I haven't gotten any ssk and I do t know why I haven't. Last was the first time I was able to achieve multiple day hair and I think four days is as far as I will stretch.  2nd and 3rd day were the best days.  Previously I would just throw my bonnet on however last week I used a scarf and that seemed to work better. My hair was squished to my head but when I got in the shower hair came alive again.


----------



## almond eyes (Apr 28, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> Thank you. It has been a lot of trial and error.  I haven't gotten any ssk and I do t know why I haven't. Last was the first time I was able to achieve multiple day hair and I think four days is as far as I will stretch.  2nd and 3rd day were the best days.  Previously I would just throw my bonnet on however last week I used a scarf and that seemed to work better. My hair was squished to my head but when I got in the shower hair came alive again.



I probably need to go under the shower a bit as opposed to just putting an oil moisturizer. Thanks. 

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 28, 2015)

Day 1 today. Last night I water rinsed, clay washed. I used KCCC and decided to keep the front braided for a couple of days. Hair first thing, then out and about getting some breeze on my scalp.


----------



## Coilystep (Apr 28, 2015)

almond eyes said:


> I probably need to go under the shower a bit as opposed to just putting an oil moisturizer. Thanks.
> 
> Best,
> Almond Eyes


I think water is best it. I think it's what has been the key in my regimen.


----------



## Coilystep (Apr 28, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Day 1 today. Last night I water rinsed, clay washed. I used KCCC and decided to keep the front braided for a couple of days. Hair first thing, then out and about getting some breeze on my scalp.View attachment 325910View attachment 325911


Beautiful results.


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 28, 2015)

@stephanie75miller Thank you.


----------



## Amarilles (Apr 28, 2015)

Y'all got me wanting to try out this Garnier fruit loop gel. Lol! I'm hopeful that I'll find it, Garnier is French after all right?! While I was in states I did get a few jars of KCCC and while I love it, I do kinda miss the heaviness the S-curl provides. But I'll just have to get used to it if the Garnier one is similar.

Ecostyler works fine the first days but the protein screws me over bigtime when I try restyling and/or on wash day. KCCC costs double/triple here than in the US and I can't find S-curl, so I'm putting all my chips in the Fruit Loop gel bag.  Here's hoping I find this thing!


----------



## Guinan (Apr 28, 2015)

I plan on doing a wng on an old twistout today. This will probably be my last wng until june. I plan on wearing my hair straight for the month of may. Well at least that's the plan


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 28, 2015)

I dont know how yall style in the shower. I love washing my hair in the sink in the kitchen.  Im able to get all of the conditioner out of my hair , however when I'm in the shower It always seems to have more residue.  I dont know if its the force of the water. ( thinking now)

My hair hangs lower in the shower because Im standing up and I like detangling in a downward manner, I just cant seem to get all of the conditioner out when i cowash.


Used Tresemme Undone conditioner.  Not a fan. Its thick and creamy but it doesnt feel like the nourshing one used to.

Then used Sweet Soul Magic leave in and gel. Currently sitting under the dryer.


Now that I think about it, maybe its the consistency of the conditioner. Its too thick.


----------



## SlimPickinz (Apr 28, 2015)

Joigirl said:


> Enjoy the short styling sessions while they last. Washing, Detangling, DC and style take two hours now that my hair is MBL. It still isn't bad since it usually lasts a week.


PLEASE SAY IT AGAIN! I am envious of you ladies with shorter hair that can poof and go. I can't wear a poof to save my life and that was my favorite hairstyle when I bc'd.


----------



## SlimPickinz (Apr 28, 2015)

Oh I've begun to finger detangle. Why do I punish myself without sleeping with my headtie??


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Apr 28, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Day 1 today. Last night I water rinsed, clay washed. I used KCCC and decided to keep the front braided for a couple of days. Hair first thing, then out and about getting some breeze on my scalp.View attachment 325910View attachment 325911



You are beautiful! pretty bone structure and your hair looks pretty and springy


----------



## iamyattababe (Apr 28, 2015)

Are you ladies doing a Spring/Summer wash n go challenge?? Cuz yall giving me life as I scroll all up and thru!


----------



## Coilystep (Apr 28, 2015)

iamyattababe said:


> Are you ladies doing a Spring/Summer wash n go challenge?? Cuz yall giving me life as I scroll all up and thru!


We are goi g to continue to use this tread throughout the rest of the year. Please come and join us. We'd love to have you.


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 28, 2015)

@whiteoleander91 You are too kind. Thank you


----------



## iamyattababe (Apr 28, 2015)

I sure will next wash day @stephanie75miller


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Apr 28, 2015)

*Pink Eco + Smooth N Shine Instant Repair Serum + CR Curl Love Moisture Milk*

I really like this gel. It clumps my curls just enough that I have nice definition without giving me "helmet head". My hair has a lot of movement today. I applied the serum first, then the curl milk, and then the gel. I smoothed only and after everything was applied, I wet my hands and smoothed the water over my hair and gently shook my head.


----------



## VinaytheMrs (Apr 28, 2015)

Time to wash!!! 4th day hair...


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 28, 2015)

I'll be washing again.  Hair just white and flaky in some spots.

Picked up the Tresemme Curl Hydration Conditioner to cowash with in the morning.

I will probably layer  Xtreme Wet line gel under my SSM gel this time.  Well, depending on the dew points.


----------



## beauti (Apr 28, 2015)

*In the shower I applied camille rose moisture milk followed by As I Am curling jelly. I didn't really take the time to apply in small sections, just kinda worked it in from roots to ends and raked, smoothed. Honestly I'm not a fan of runny gels because the application process is kinda awkward. Anyway, I like that I washed my hair 9:30 this morning and it dried in 11hrs  usually it's still damp by the next day. I also like that it's super soft. Like, no gel cast and lots of movement. The only issue is that this isn't a strong enough hold for my fuzzy roots. I like heavy gels that weigh my hair down at the roots. But I really do like this product overall.*


----------



## Coilystep (Apr 28, 2015)

I follow a lot of people on YouTube for hair one favs is razorempress.  She always keeps it pretty simple. She posted this video yesterday. I like the way she applied her products. I wouldn't use the Eco styler necessarily but I may try her technique. I hope to get to her length one day.


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 29, 2015)

beauti said:


> In the shower I applied camille rose moisture milk followed by As I Am curling jelly. I didn't really take the time to apply in small sections, just kinda worked it in from roots to ends and raked, smoothed. Honestly I'm not a fan of runny gels because the application process is kinda awkward. Anyway, I like that I washed my hair 9:30 this morning and it dried in 11hrs  usually it's still damp by the next day. I also like that it's super soft. Like, no gel cast and lots of movement. The only issue is that this isn't a strong enough hold for my fuzzy roots. I like heavy gels that weigh my hair down at the roots. But I really do like this product overall.



@beauti I am literally drooling over your hair this morning. Absolutely lush.
I love the jelly too. I also had puffy roots when I used it.


----------



## OhTall1 (Apr 29, 2015)

So, I was wrong.  My hair is fine with being air dried.  I just need to twirl it after I put in the curl smoothie.
View media item 128243
V05 clarifying conditioner
A few pumps of Giovanni deep moisture conditioner
Giovanni direct leave in
Grapeseed oil
SM curl smoothie
MopTop medium hold gel


----------



## Coilystep (Apr 29, 2015)

@LaChaBla  twirling was the answer for me. I've always liked the look of air drying best.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 29, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> I follow a lot of people on YouTube for hair one favs is razorempress.  She always keeps it pretty simple. She posted this video yesterday. I like the way she applied her products. I wouldn't use the Eco styler necessarily but I may try her technique. I hope to get to her length one day.



That's pretty much what I do.  I actually detangle as I'm putting the gel in my hair especially if it's a slippery gel.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 29, 2015)

Fresh Washngo with Xtreme Professional Wet Line Gel and a tad bit of Sweet Soul Magic Gel on top.

Used the Tresemme Curl Hydration Conditioner and wasnt impressed until I washed it out.  Once the water hit it,  softness galor


----------



## almond eyes (Apr 29, 2015)

I think the issue is not so much the wash and go giving asks but one must really do a good job of detangling with the fingers with a slippery runny conditioner in sections when washing to set it all over again. My last washing session I was in a hurry and the hot water ran out. So I got tangles galore from not detangling properly and not getting out all the gel. Next time I must plan better.

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Apr 29, 2015)

My hair has been extra dry these past few days, so I mixed some honey and safflower oil with conditioner and let it sit in my hair for 30 mins before my shower today. My hair feels a lot better. I might try adding honey into my regular condish and see how that goes.


----------



## VinaytheMrs (Apr 29, 2015)

Cowash w/Aussie 3 min
Oyin juices and berries
Castor/Evoo 
SM Curl Enhancing Smoothie
SM/Softee Gels
I did bigger sections today...and detangled with oil last night and baggied til morning.


----------



## Coilystep (Apr 29, 2015)

Here is my hair today. 2nd day hair used as I am detangling conditioner and curling jelly. Let hair steam in shower then let it get a little wet then shook.


----------



## iamyattababe (Apr 30, 2015)

Ok so how do I upload a pic??


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 30, 2015)

iamyattababe said:


> Ok so how do I upload a pic??



You can download a pic resize app and post the pic from that folder.


----------



## iamyattababe (Apr 30, 2015)

Ok thanks! @AbsyBlvd


----------



## iamyattababe (Apr 30, 2015)

First pic is last nights wash n go..last pic is my hair this morning. Soft, juicy, and defined..

I used:

SM curl enhancing smoothie
Mielle organics mint almond oil
Jakeala flaxseed gel


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 30, 2015)

I always wanted to try the SM curling smoothie in a Wng but that high ratio of Shea Butter would never sink into my hair.   I'd have a dull gray cast to my hair.


----------



## iamyattababe (Apr 30, 2015)

I don't use too much just enough to be absorbed into my hair, comb it thru, then apply my gel in smaller sections. Works wonders for me overnight and sinks right in @shawnyblazes


----------



## beauti (Apr 30, 2015)

*Mannn that As I Am curling jelly is the truth dot com! I'm on third day hair. I wore it in a puff yesterday and today but it's very defined. Just my roots are kinda puffy. But my hair is sooo soft! No products added to my puff and its still very soft! The next time I use it I will take my time and really get in my roots. This product is sooo good! 

First pic is yesterday's puff and the other is today's*


----------



## Coilystep (May 1, 2015)

I'm on day four of my as I am curling jelly.  My hair is still defined.  It's crazy I was styling everyday before.  I knew I wasn't going to be able to style everyday when my hair got longer so I'm so happy I figured out how to get multiple day hair. I just hope when my hair is longer that my method still works. I did an impromptu length check and looks like my hair is touching my collar bone. I love how my curls spring back when I pull on them.


----------



## VinaytheMrs (May 1, 2015)

Hey Ladies! Yesterday's hair was pretty dull it's in a puff today...


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (May 1, 2015)

Working on 2nd day hair. Steamed in shower then moisturized  with Shescentit Coconut quench  and sealed with a little hemp seed oil.


----------



## GGsKin (May 1, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> View attachment 326002 I'm on day four of my as I am curling jelly.  My hair is still defined.  It's crazy I was styling everyday before.  I knew I wasn't going to be able to style everyday when my hair got longer so I'm so happy I figured out how to get multiple day hair. I just hope when my hair is longer that my method still works. I did an impromptu length check and looks like my hair is touching my collar bone. I love how my curls spring back when I pull on them.



Pretty again. Your coils are so cute. Excuse me if I missed it but what is your multiple day method?


----------



## Coilystep (May 1, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Pretty again. Your could are so cute. Excuse me if I missed it but what is your multiple day method?


Thank you so much.  It's very simple. I've been wearing my loc sock at night. In the morning I wet it at the end of my shower I don't soak it just enough to revive my curls. Then I just shake it.  It's ridiculous how easy it is. My hair is squished to my head and doesn't look like there would be any hope for it when I take the loc sock off.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (May 1, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> Thank you so much.  It's very simple. I've been wearing my loc sock at night. In the morning I wet it at the end of my shower I don't soak it just enough to revive my curls. Then I just shake it.  It's ridiculous how easy it is. My hair is squished to my head and doesn't look like there would be any hope for it when I take the loc sock off.


I do the same thing.  Works like a charm.


----------



## Joigirl (May 2, 2015)

My curls are looking droopy and lifeless since my flat iron. I think it's time for a cut. Does anyone know a good Deva Cut salon in the Chicago area? If I can find a good YouTube tutorial, I might cut it myself.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (May 2, 2015)

3rd day.  Steamed and sealed with hemp seed oil.


----------



## VinaytheMrs (May 2, 2015)

Vo5 kiwi
SM anti breakage masque (stirred in Evoo & honey)
*tshirt dry and air dried 20-30 mins*
Extreme curl poppage with no product!!!


SM curl enhancing smoothie/curl suflee
EVOO/castor oil
Olive oil ecostyler
Smoothed in bigger sections, no rake, re sprayed with water and headbanged
Damp:

Dry:


----------



## whiteoleander91 (May 2, 2015)

@VinaytheMrs how did you like the honey? Did it make your hair feel good? I really like honey mixed with conditioner on my hair :3


----------



## VinaytheMrs (May 2, 2015)

whiteoleander91 said:


> @VinaytheMrs how did you like the honey? Did it make your hair feel good? I really like honey mixed with conditioner on my hair :3


@whiteoleander91 i liked it a lot! It made the application smooth and I wonder if it's the reason my curls were very defined. I'm going to keep adding stuff for sure.


----------



## sweetpea7 (May 3, 2015)

Wash n go using anthony dickey method. 

Co washed w/ Prefectly undone. KCNT. SM Curling Souffle


----------



## MzRhonda (May 3, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> Thank you so much.  It's very simple. I've been wearing my loc sock at night. In the morning I wet it at the end of my shower I don't soak it just enough to revive my curls. Then I just shake it.  It's ridiculous how easy it is. My hair is squished to my head and doesn't look like there would be any hope for it when I take the loc sock off.



Can you post a pic of what the loc soc looks like on your head? When you say you you wet it in the shower is it both your hair and loc soc? Thanks.


----------



## Coilystep (May 3, 2015)

MzRhonda said:


> Can you post a pic of what the loc soc looks like on your head? When you say you you wet it in the shower is it both your hair and loc soc? Thanks.


I take the loc sock off prior to getting in shower.


----------



## Coilystep (May 3, 2015)

I cowshed today and used as I am detangling conditioner and as I am curling jelly to style. I'm hoping to get this to last all week.


----------



## almond eyes (May 3, 2015)

Okay, I love wash and go but I have to go back to stretching. Where I am living abroad the water pressure is terrible and when I cannot wash out all of the gel it gets sticky and clumps together my fine hair. I get too many asks. When I return back to the States. Ugh. Until now I will watch vicariously through all of you.

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (May 3, 2015)

Want to do my hair today  but I'm tired.  Hopefully  tomorrow will be wash day.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (May 3, 2015)

I'm really trying to use up my stash, so for today's wash and goooo...

*Eden BodyWorks Coconut Shea Pudding Souffle + Argan Oil Eco Styler + Elasta QP Feels Like Silk Liquid Styling Gel*










Order of products applied: Pudding Souffle, Eco, then the Elasta QP gel. I've really been liking the Pudding Souffle under the Eco gel lately. It makes my hair feel soft and moisturized. I blow dried my hair on cool for about 30 minutes. I'm really feeling my hair today *does the stanky leg*

MORE PICS:


















kay, I'm done pic spamming lol


----------



## Joigirl (May 3, 2015)

whiteoleander91 said:


> I'm really trying to use up my stash, so for today's wash and goooo...
> 
> *Eden BodyWorks Coconut Shea Pudding Souffle + Argan Oil Eco Styler + Elasta QP Feels Like Silk Liquid Styling Gel*
> 
> ...



That combo looks good on your hair. Your cut looks great too.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (May 3, 2015)

Joigirl said:


> That combo looks good on your hair. Your cut looks great too.



Thank you! Blow drying my hair vs air drying really shows the shape of my hair. Surprisingly, I haven't been missing my little hair tail... so far lol


----------



## Joigirl (May 3, 2015)

I cut my hair this morning. I'm still stubbornly hanging on to the tail, but it looks a little better. I think I will cut an inch or so though to better the shape. I took about three inches from the crown and an inch or two everywhere else. Looks better already!


----------



## whiteoleander91 (May 3, 2015)

Joigirl said:


> I cut my hair this morning. I'm still stubbornly hanging on to the tail, but it looks a little better. I think I will cut an inch or so though to better the shape. I took about three inches from the crown and an inch or two everywhere else. Looks better already!



your curls can do no wrong  tail or no tail your hair always looks beautiful


----------



## Joigirl (May 3, 2015)

whiteoleander91 said:


> your curls can do no wrong  tail or no tail your hair always looks beautiful


 I wish that was true, but thank you!


----------



## faithVA (May 4, 2015)

Joigirl said:


> My curls are looking droopy and lifeless since my flat iron. I think it's time for a cut. Does anyone know a good Deva Cut salon in the Chicago area? If I can find a good YouTube tutorial, I might cut it myself.



Maybe you just need a good protein treatment to revive them.


----------



## faithVA (May 4, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> I take the loc sock off prior to getting in shower.


That's such a cute picture  It's like I can imagine you as a little girl.


----------



## Coilystep (May 4, 2015)

faithVA said:


> That's such a cute picture  It's like I can imagine you as a little girl.


Aw thanks. Everyone says I look exactly the same lol.


----------



## Amarilles (May 4, 2015)

Yesterday's WnG refreshed with just water. Originally done with KCCC.

I think I'm going to give the WnGs a little break and go back to twistouts/braidouts, the knotting has been a pain to deal with. I'm finally trimming my ends tomorrow so maybe it'll be better after...but we'll see. I do love the ease of a WnG though.


----------



## Anaisin (May 4, 2015)

I bought the pure clean gel today


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (May 4, 2015)

Still haven't washed.  I took the products  out to  start wash day and they are still sitting there.


----------



## discodumpling (May 4, 2015)

Diluted KCKT, Lustrasilk Curl Activator, Biolage gelee. Tomorrow i'm gonna seal it with some type of nourishing oil.


----------



## Karmi (May 4, 2015)

Wow I just went through 3 pages of gorgeous hair!


----------



## Karmi (May 4, 2015)

I finally found the right leave in to put under sweet soul magic gel. I used SM raw shea butter detangler. I really like the frizz control it's giving me.


----------



## Coilystep (May 5, 2015)

Third day hair. I even sweated a lot during my workout yesterday. I rinsed in shower yesterday after my workout. Let air dry until I was ready to lie down then put my loc sock. This morning I let shower steam loosen up curls and let water hit the front and shook.


----------



## GGsKin (May 5, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> Third day hair. I even sweated a lot during my workout yesterday. I rinsed in shower yesterday after my workout. Let air dry until I was ready to lie down then put my loc sock. This morning I let shower steam loosen up curls and let water hit the front and shook. View attachment 326234View attachment 326235



With such great results it's hard to imagine why you were redoing your hair every day


----------



## Coilystep (May 5, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> With such great results it's hard to imagine why you were redoing your hair every day


I've no idea. I look back now and feel so silly. All those wasted products. I'll chalk it up to a learning experience.


----------



## GGsKin (May 5, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> I've no idea. I look back now and feel so silly. All those wasted products. I'll chalk it up to a learning experience.



At the very least, you got your practice in. And you've got it down


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (May 5, 2015)

Fresh washngo.


----------



## Joigirl (May 5, 2015)

First impression of the Treluxe High Definition gel. It reminds me of flax seed gel, but is not quite as slippery. I hate the way it smells. It smells like a very bad perfume or house spray. I paired it with my HG leave in and butter (DB Daily Cream and DM Super Buttercreme.)

It dried hard, but I am also heavy handed. I scrunched the crunch, but my hair was still a little stringy on days one and two. Day three looks great and my hair is soft. I cut some layers in my hair, but I think even without the layers I would have had good volume by day 3. 

The test for me is my crown, and it is still moisturized. I can probably go two or three more days, but my hair will be a little big for work tomorrow so I will bun even though I have minimal frizz. Overall grade is a B+ if you can stand the scent. @shawnyblazes


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (May 5, 2015)

Thank you @Joigirl , I will pass.  I can't stand a weird smelling gel.


----------



## Coilystep (May 7, 2015)

I'm on day 5 y'all


----------



## OhTall1 (May 7, 2015)

This morning I used Jakeala coconut juice leave in spray in the citrus blend scent.  I don't know if it actually does anything, but I'm probably creating a whole bunch of SSKs and a potential headache because I keep shaking my head to catch the smell.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (May 7, 2015)

Rinsed and pulled up into a puff.  Deciding if I should detangle for a out style for mothers day or not.


----------



## Coilystep (May 8, 2015)

Happy Friday. I was able to get my wash n go to last all week. This morning I scrunched a small amount of As I Am curling jelly into my hair to combat some frizz I was seeing.


----------



## beauti (May 8, 2015)

*@stephanie75miller  I'm gonna try and get like you!  This will require a very good DC session prior. What DC do you use?*


----------



## Coilystep (May 8, 2015)

Thanks @beauti. I actually haven't dc'd in a couple of weeks. I usually just use one of Shea moisture's masques.  I'll dc either tomorrow or Sunday.


----------



## beauti (May 8, 2015)

*Wow lucky you. I would have to prepare my hair for that. I didn't have to when I had a TWA but now I do :/*


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (May 8, 2015)

Fell asleep without my loc sock last night.  I didn't even dampen it like I usually so.  Just fluffed and kept it moving.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (May 9, 2015)

It's a shame I haven't covered it at night.   Lol.


----------



## Coilystep (May 9, 2015)

shawnyblazes said:


> It's a shame I haven't covered it at night.   Lol.
> 
> View attachment 326445


Hopefully your at least sleeping on a satin pillowcase it still looks good.


----------



## Anaisin (May 9, 2015)

Doing a wng today with the pure clean gel.


----------



## GGsKin (May 9, 2015)

I used Mill Creek Botanicals Jojoba conditioner last night for protein and went to sleep with a DC mix of Shea Moisture Purification masque, KCKT and water. 

This morning I rinsed it out   and did a clay rinse. Oiled with grapeseed and sunflower oils, rinsed and applied diluted KCCC.


----------



## Coilystep (May 9, 2015)

Well I didn't dc like I was supposed to I ran out of time and had to be somewhere by a certain time and I was not going to get another day out of my wash n go I did on last Sunday.  So I cowashed with Aussie moist, and then I styled with mop top bamboo essence leave in conditioner and mop top curl custard. This was my first time using the mop top products. They smell good and they had nice slip. My hair also dried pretty fast.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (May 9, 2015)

I rinsed tonight  which is day 4 and the second time I've rinsed since the 5th.  
Twisted Sista Curl Cream gel under Sweet Soul Magic gel is a winner. I'm getting a ps on Tuesday so I will have to detangle on Monday but I could easily get a week out of this combo.


----------



## Coilystep (May 9, 2015)

shawnyblazes said:


> I rinsed tonight  which is day 4 and the second time I've rinsed since the 5th.
> Twisted Sista Curl Cream gel under Sweet Soul Magic gel is a winner. I'm getting a ps on Tuesday so I will have to detangle on Monday but I could easily get a week out of this combo.


I have some twisted sista products. I wasn't that impressed; however it was very early in my natural journey like right after my bc. I need to pull them out and revisit now that I understand my hair better. for mentioning.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (May 9, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> I have some twisted sista products. I wasn't that impressed; however it was very early in my natural journey like right after my bc. I need to pull them out and revisit now that I understand my hair better. for mentioning.


I only like this new product.  The Dream Curl Gel.  The older products didn't impress me either.


----------



## SheenaVee (May 10, 2015)

This is my wash and go from yesterday. I didn't use any gel. My friend is locing her hair and she had an almost full jar of Cantu Coconut Curling Cream she wasn't gonna use so I took it off her. I've used it before and thought it was ok and I thought I'd give it another go. 

I just applied it to my wet hair. Didn't really rake it, just mainly smoothed. I really like the way it turned out! It's frizzier and less defined than I normally have it but I don't mind because it made my hair look bigger. It looked bigger in real life; pictures never really seem to show how big my hair really is, which is annoying, but you get the gist.


----------



## Vshanell (May 10, 2015)

^^ Pictures never show my bigness either. Irl I'm thinking my hair is all huge and fluffy and in the pics it comes out small lol.

Eta I was gonna post pics but I don't feel like resizing them :-(


----------



## GGsKin (May 10, 2015)

Second day hair. Last night I slept with my headscarf. This morning I untied my hair but left a silk band over my braided front. I showered and let the water hit my hair as I got out. Can you tell I am loving your tips?


----------



## Coilystep (May 10, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Second day hair. Last night I slept with my headscarf. This morning I untied my hair but left a silk band over my braided front. I showered and let the water hit my hair as I got out. Can you tell I am loving your tips?
> View attachment 326506


It looks great. The wetting at the end of the shower was a game changer for me.


----------



## Joigirl (May 10, 2015)

Moved my part from one side to the other and got this. More volume and a better overall shape in my hair cut. Even the tail looks better.


----------



## VinaytheMrs (May 10, 2015)

I'm looking for a hard protein to cut down on shedding. I have a lot of hair loss pretty sure the eco is to blame. I took break these last few days and am deciding to cut or let the spots catch up. I had a wig on but not giving up! My hair feels perfect today!


----------



## Coilystep (May 10, 2015)

VinaytheMrs said:


> View attachment 326535
> View attachment 326536
> I'm looking for a hard protein to cut down on shedding. I have a lot of hair loss pretty sure the eco is to blame. I took break these last few days and am deciding to cut or let the spots catch up. I had a wig on but not giving up! My hair feels perfect today!


Have you tried alternatives to Eco?


----------



## VinaytheMrs (May 10, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> Have you tried alternatives to Eco?


Nothing outside of the Shea moisture curling soufflé. I used that today to finger coil then pull apart. I have a few I'm considering... As I am and garnier. They used to have a curl cream I really liked...


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (May 10, 2015)

Happy Mothers day  to all.  The sun was beaming so I ducked down to capture Day 5 hair .  Washing tomorrow and detangling so I can get my hair braided on Tuesday.


----------



## Coilystep (May 10, 2015)

VinaytheMrs said:


> Nothing outside of the Shea moisture curling soufflé. I used that today to finger coil then pull apart. I have a few I'm considering... As I am and garnier. They used to have a curl cream I really liked...


Definitely check out the as I am, but keep in mind it's not a thick gel like Eco it has a runny consistency.


----------



## Coilystep (May 10, 2015)

Day two of the mop top wash in go. I saw some flakes today. I may rewash tomorrow if I see them tomorrow. If I redo tomorrow I most likely use my as I am products.


----------



## SlimPickinz (May 11, 2015)

I'm planning a WnG for the morning. I really need to DC but I'm sleepy.


----------



## Vshanell (May 11, 2015)

These are the only wng pics I've taken so far. I cut my hair this winter and added layers. My wng's seem so short now.


----------



## MzRhonda (May 11, 2015)

Warning, I have no pics to show...I haven't mastered that yet. 

I did my first wash n go that I kinda like. I experimented over the weekend and found the technique and product that worked best for me.

I am 13 months relaxer free with short hair that still had some relaxed ends so I clipped and clipped until I think I may have gotten them all because my first wash n go on saturday was a no go.

I had been wearing my hair straight most of the time.

I looked at lots of youtube videos this weekend and experimented with product. What worked for me is actually very simple.

I wet my hair in the shower, put traders joes conditioner in and rinsed, but not all the way......then applied some oil and then my styler which is wetline extreme........shook my hair and then proceeded to finish my morning routine. My dh is still getting used to it, he appears to not be a fan (yet) but everyone at work today has complimented me on my hair. It will also take me a while to get used to it as well since I am used to wearing my hair straight.


----------



## Guinan (May 11, 2015)

@AbsyBlvd ,u have awesome eyebrows. Do you use pencil? If so what brand and color?


----------



## GGsKin (May 11, 2015)

@pelohello thank you. I use an eyebrow cake from Illamasqua and an eyebrow pencil from No.17 (chemist/ drugstore brand).


----------



## Coilystep (May 11, 2015)

Tonight after spin class a lady came over and said she liked my hair and wanted to know how I got my hair like this and wanted to know if I had a rod set. I was like no I washed it and was trying to explain it she cut me off and was like "oh my hair wouldn't do that."  I don't know why I even tried to explain.


----------



## Joigirl (May 11, 2015)

@faithVA, you were right, I needed a stronger protein treatment after the flat iron. I used Shescentit Okra Reconstructor and my hair is back to normal. Thanks for the reminder, the light treatments I used previously were not strong enough.


----------



## toaster (May 11, 2015)

Going to attempt a wash and go tomorrow. I hope it's okay if I post in here. I bought a dryer with a diffuser because I have no intention of air drying. Purchased Kinky Curly Knot Today and Curling Custard because I've lusted after a Kinky Curly wash and go since I decided to transition in 2008. I've done a few wash and go's before but I've always hated the shrinkage and told myself stretching with a diffuser/concentrator nozzle wasn't actually washing and going. I'm over that now.

Tomorrow is my wash day and it's time for a protein treatment so I'm planning on doing a protein prepoo, shampooing, DCing, and doing my wash and go in the shower. All that time is time I would normally put into my hair. If I can get my wash and go completely dry in less than 90 minutes it will be faster than my twist outs.

I only wash my hair once a week. Planning on doing my two fat flat twists to preserve my style like I preserve my twist outs. We'll see what happens.


----------



## Joigirl (May 11, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> Tonight after spin class a lady came over and said she liked my hair and wanted to know how I got my hair like this and wanted to know if I had a rod set. I was like no I washed it and was trying to explain it she cut me off and was like "oh my hair wouldn't do that."  I don't know why I even tried to explain.



A lot of people have no idea what their hair can do and they aren't willing to listen.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (May 11, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> Tonight after spin class a lady came over and said she liked my hair and wanted to know how I got my hair like this and wanted to know if I had a rod set. I was like no I washed it and was trying to explain it she cut me off and was like "oh my hair wouldn't do that."  I don't know why I even tried to explain.



Something similar happened to me this past Saturday. A woman was asking me what products I use to achieve my hair style (wash and go) and then she asked me which texturizer I use. After I told her that I am natural, she kinda brushed off all the previous info I gave her and said that it wouldn't work for her hair. I felt kind of bad b/c she really did seem defeated about her hair.


----------



## Coilystep (May 11, 2015)

whiteoleander91 said:


> Something similar happened to me this past Saturday. A woman was asking me what products I use to achieve my hair style (wash and go) and then she asked me which texturizer I use. After I told her that I am natural, she kinda brushed off all the previous info I gave her and said that it wouldn't work for her hair. I felt kind of bad b/c she really did seem defeated about her hair.


I know what you mean.  After she cut me off and walked back over to her friend I basically heard her tell the other girl oh that will never work for our hair.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (May 11, 2015)

*As I Am Leave-in + As I Am Curling Jelly

*
Out of all of the slippy/runny gels that I've tried, this one might be my favorite. It clumps my curls really well, applies very smoothly, leaves my hair very soft and moisturized (even on day one) and an added bonus is that I can get it from a lot of different places (Walmart, Target(? pretty sure), Walgreens, Sally BS, BSS). I get slightly more shrinkage with this gel than with Kinky Curly/GF Pure Clean gel. I have to be really careful to rinse out all of my conditioner before applying the gel/leave-in b/c it doesn't mix well with the AIA products. My hair is extra fat today lol.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (May 11, 2015)

toaster said:


> Going to attempt a wash and go tomorrow. I hope it's okay if I post in here. I bought a dryer with a diffuser because I have no intention of air drying. Purchased Kinky Curly Knot Today and Curling Custard because I've lusted after a Kinky Curly wash and go since I decided to transition in 2008. I've done a few wash and go's before but I've always hated the shrinkage and told myself stretching with a diffuser/concentrator nozzle wasn't actually washing and going. I'm over that now.
> 
> Tomorrow is my wash day and it's time for a protein treatment so I'm planning on doing a protein prepoo, shampooing, DCing, and doing my wash and go in the shower. All that time is time I would normally put into my hair. If I can get my wash and go completely dry in less than 90 minutes it will be faster than my twist outs.
> 
> I only wash my hair once a week. Planning on doing my two fat flat twists to preserve my style like I preserve my twist outs. We'll see what happens.



 looking forward to pitchas


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (May 12, 2015)

I'm out the wng for a bit.  Getting crochetbraids   installed later in the evening


----------



## MzRhonda (May 12, 2015)

^^^
My dd wants crochets braids, please post pic if you can.


----------



## Coilystep (May 12, 2015)

shawnyblazes said:


> I'm out the wng for a bit.  Getting crochetbraids View attachment 326612 View attachment 326613 installed later in the evening


Love the top knot.


----------



## nothidden (May 12, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Second day hair. Last night I slept with my headscarf. This morning I untied my hair but left a silk band over my braided front. I showered and let the water hit my hair as I got out. Can you tell I am loving your tips?View attachment 326508View attachment 326509


LOVE!  I don't have your length yet, but (unfortunately) I keep my fingers in my tiny coils.  I just love the feel of them.


----------



## Coilystep (May 12, 2015)

I had a very sweaty spin class yesterday so when I got home I washed with cream of nature shampoo and Aussie moist conditioner. Then I styled with as I am detangling conditioner and as I am curling jelly. Side note: the mop top curly product stayed crunchy the three days I had it in my hair and I noticed some flaking on second day. I like the way it looked but wasn't thrilled with how it felt. 

Here is my hair today I didn't sleep with anything on my head.    I didn't really wet a lot this morning it was actually stills little wet this morning. I just shook it and kept it moving.


----------



## discodumpling (May 12, 2015)

Everybody is not worthy of the knowledge ladies! Just keep on being the shining examples of Black,afro,kinky,nappy,curly,coily gloriousness that we already are!

The only person that doesn't question my curls is my Dad. He says "ah so dem supposed to look" meanwhile my Mom is perplexed...and our hair is so similar. It hurts my head to explain.


----------



## discodumpling (May 12, 2015)

Oh yeah...new gel purchase...cause there is a Family Dollar next to the chinese spot where i had lunch! Results from LA Looks tomorrow!


----------



## GGsKin (May 12, 2015)

nothidden said:


> LOVE!  I don't have your length yet, but (unfortunately) I keep my fingers in my tiny coils.  I just love the feel of them.



I know the feeling. I have to fight hard not to always be pulling on my little coils


----------



## MzRhonda (May 12, 2015)

@stephanie75miller
I just love your coils/curls/ringlets

Well my wash n go is getting better, today was 2nd day hair. I slept with the loc soc on.......showered, wet my hair added conditioner, rinsed, oiled, used taliah waajid curly curl cream then put wetline xtreme on top.....raking product through my hair then shook.

I really liked that look but because I was dripping I put a t-shirt on loosely to soak up some of the water....it flattened my hair. 

I'll do it again tomorrow...loving the ease though.


----------



## toaster (May 12, 2015)

I think I really like my hair! It took forever to style and diffuse but it's super shiny, not crunchy, and very defined. My pictures are terrible. I really need a better camera.


----------



## toaster (May 12, 2015)

I'm sorry I can't figure out how to upload and resize, etc.


----------



## Coilystep (May 12, 2015)

MzRhonda said:


> @stephanie75miller
> I just love your coils/curls/ringlets
> 
> Well my wash n go is getting better, today was 2nd day hair. I slept with the loc soc on.......showered, wet my hair added conditioner, rinsed, oiled, used taliah waajid curly curl cream then put wetline xtreme on top.....raking product through my hair then shook.
> ...


Thanks @MzRhonda.  I've been experimenting with t-shirt. When I've wet a little too much I let the t-shirt absorb some of the water then shake and I still have enough movement to fluff it up a bit.

Doing this challenge has made my wash n goes better. So keep practicing.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (May 12, 2015)

@toaster  your hair is so pretty! your wash and go came out great!


----------



## toaster (May 12, 2015)

whiteoleander91 said:


> @toaster  your hair is so pretty! your wash and go came out great!


Thank you! I'm going to keep doing them so I can get better. 

What's the consensus regarding raking/smoothing the product through the hair? I only smoothed on soaking wet hair in the shower. Should I rake my leave in through? The gel as well? I'm worried that will cause frizz.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (May 12, 2015)

^^for me it depends on the thickness of the product and what look I am going for. If I'm using a runny gel, I only smooth. If it's thick I might do some raking and smoothing, raking only, or smoothing only...like I said it really depends on the look I want. Smoothing makes my curls chubby and full (more volume). Raking gives me more hang time and a more "separated" look, plus it cuts down on my volume. Doing a combo gives me something in between.


----------



## VinaytheMrs (May 12, 2015)

Oh how I adore this thread! I don't know what it is. I've been on this board for years and this one just  ...

@whiteoleander91 the pics you post...is your hair wet or dry? If it's wet can you please post dry or 2nd /3rd day hair. I'm so in love with your curls!!!!

@stephanie75miller when you treat your curls do you run your whole head under the shower? How long? I tried for just 5-10 secs today and my curls were defined but I wasn't sure if I should apply product all over like on day 1 or only some spots. I did have definition but my scalp was wet and I wasn't able to rescue the style. I put it in flat twist and pinned it back.
Yesterday's hair pics 
Oyin J&B
Steam from shower
Coconut oil
Puff


----------



## whiteoleander91 (May 12, 2015)

VinaytheMrs said:


> Oh how I adore this thread! I don't know what it is. I've been on this board for years and this one just  ...
> 
> @whiteoleander91 the pics you post...is your hair wet or dry? If it's wet can you please post dry or 2nd /3rd day hair. I'm so in love with your curls!!!!



@VinaytheMrs  I love this thread, too! most of my hair pics that I post are of dry hair or mostly dry hair (I try to mention it if my hair is wet since I know that it makes a difference). The pics I posted upthread are either completely dry or like 85-90ish% dry


----------



## whiteoleander91 (May 12, 2015)

@VinaytheMrs second day/third day hair can be an elusive beast for me  but here are some pics of my multiple day hair from wash and goes past lol




























ETA:


----------



## Coilystep (May 12, 2015)

VinaytheMrs said:


> Oh how I adore this thread! I don't know what it is. I've been on this board for years and this one just  ...
> 
> @whiteoleander91 the pics you post...is your hair wet or dry? If it's wet can you please post dry or 2nd /3rd day hair. I'm so in love with your curls!!!!
> 
> ...


I love this thread as well. It's by far my favorite.  I wait til the end of my shower and just duck my head under the spray like second or two I shake my head then duck my head in the spray again for another second or two. My hair dries by lunch time most of the time sometimes it's wet longer. I've only added additional product on third or fourth day.


----------



## Coilystep (May 12, 2015)

Click on link for short article about drying with t-shirt:

https://www.birchbox.com/magazine/a...d_Pinterest_051215_HairPlopping_Magazine&pp=0

*Why “Hair Plopping” Is the Key to Frizz-Free Curls*
As much as we fully endorse embracing natural curls, there are certain instances (and especially humid days) when we curse the beauty gods for unwanted frizz, unruliness, and a total lack of definition. Those days are soon to be an issue of the past thanks to "hair plopping.", a styling technique that allows curls to retain their shape as they air dry. The name might be silly, but the results definitely aren't. Here's how it works:

1. After detangling and applying product to damp curls, lay a cotton t-shirt (or non-terry cloth towel) on a flat surface.
2. Flip your head over and slowly lower your curls onto the t-shirt, so that they gently pile on top of each other. (This is "the plop.")
3. Take the bottom of your t-shirt and secure it over the nape of your neck, followed by the top of your t-shirt. Tie any remaining fabric (like the sleeves) toward the front of your head.
4. Let your curls air dry for 20 minutes to two hours, or sleep on them overnight.

Unlike drying with terrycloth towels, which disturb the hair cuticle (and lead to major frizz), gently folding hair onto a t-shirt allows curls to air dry intact without losing moisture. The final look? Controlled, totally heat-free defined coils that won't unravel as soon as the thermostat hits 80.


----------



## toaster (May 13, 2015)

This would have been second day hair but every time I touched it a million white flakes flew everywhere. Maybe I used too much gel? Either way I'm taking this as a sign that I need to go back to what I know. I'll be doing a quick cowash tonight and twisting for a twist out. I'll continue my wash and go experimentation when I have a bit more free time. I can't spend more than one night a week on my hair right now.


----------



## Vshanell (May 13, 2015)

Have you all noticed how wng styles have changed? I can remember years ago it was all about those super defined, perfect frizz free curls....very tame. Now I see so many ladies rocking their wng's soft, fluffy, carefree and full of volume. I look back on some of my old wng's like ugh lol. I like the big fluffy look now so I've had to make some adjustments in my regimen.


----------



## Vshanell (May 13, 2015)

Found some more pics.


----------



## Vshanell (May 13, 2015)

toaster said:


> This would have been second day hair but every time I touched it a million white flakes flew everywhere. Maybe I used too much gel? Either way I'm taking this as a sign that I need to go back to what I know. I'll be doing a quick cowash tonight and twisting for a twist out. I'll continue my wash and go experimentation when I have a bit more free time. I can't spend more than one night a week on my hair right now. View attachment 326649


Your products probably weren't compatable with the gel. A way to tell if stylers work together before you put them on your hair is to mix them together on your hand. If they blend well it's good, if they chunk up no bueno lol.


----------



## discodumpling (May 13, 2015)

Enjoying my LA looks wash n go. Yall gon have to take my word for it cause every pic i take today is like ??what??  
La looks (yellow) with some generic ion leave in from Sallys. I was a bit heavy handed so i have some crunch but I'll work it out with tomorrow's session.


----------



## MzRhonda (May 13, 2015)

I did another Wash n Go this morning and with each day it is getting better with my wash n go's I wet, rinse with conditioner and re-apply product each morning....eventually I will try some styles like side parts, pushed up and back etc etc but for now it is just curly all over.


----------



## Coilystep (May 13, 2015)

MzRhonda said:


> I did another Wash n Go this morning and with each day it is getting better with my wash n go's I wet, rinse with conditioner and re-apply product each morning....eventually I will try some styles like side parts, pushed up and back etc etc but for now it is just curly all over.


Pictures please


----------



## MzRhonda (May 13, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> Pictures please



I haven't figured that out yet, lol.


----------



## beauti (May 13, 2015)

*Wash and go from Sunday that was so puffy and not cute! Been wearing in a puff since.  I dc'ed with elasta qp intense moisture conditioner then oil rinsed and used wetline extreme gel.*


----------



## MzRhonda (May 13, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> Pictures please



Been trying to upload from my phone...no go     I'll keep trying.


----------



## Coilystep (May 13, 2015)

MzRhonda said:


> Been trying to upload from my phone...no go     I'll keep trying.


That's not good.  Have you tried clicking on upload file?  Is your picture to big? You may need to resize.


----------



## MzRhonda (May 13, 2015)

^^^
Yep I click upload file choose my pic and it just sits there trying to attach and nothing happens.


----------



## Coilystep (May 13, 2015)

MzRhonda said:


> ^^^
> Yep I click upload file choose my pic and it just sits there trying to attach and nothing happens.


That means the picture is too big. You just need to resize it. If you have an iPhone go to the App Store and download simpleresize it's very easy to use.


----------



## MzRhonda (May 13, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> That means the picture is too big. You just need to resize it. If you have an iPhone go to the App Store and download simpleresize it's very easy to use.


Ok got the app what is the best resize size?


----------



## MzRhonda (May 13, 2015)

@stephanie75miller  et al 


  I did it...........Pics after work hair is dry


----------



## toaster (May 13, 2015)

Thanks ladies! I used kinky curly knot today and curling custard, which is why I said I think I used too much gel. If those two products don't combine well I would imagine her business wouldn't have taken off the way it did. 

I'm under the dryer with my regular twist out but I fluffed my wash and go out prior to washing. Sleeping in two flat twists really stretched my curls nicely.


----------



## Coilystep (May 13, 2015)

MzRhonda said:


> Ok got the app what is the best resize size?


I usually just pick the picture I want resized then click save. Once you save it click ok. Then picture will be in your camera roll. Then you should be able to click upload here and add new resized picture to your post


----------



## Coilystep (May 13, 2015)

Very pretty @MzRhonda. Glad resizing worked for you.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (May 13, 2015)

MzRhonda said:


> @stephanie75miller  et al
> 
> 
> I did it...........Pics after work hair is dry



so pretty!


----------



## MzRhonda (May 13, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> Very pretty @MzRhonda. Glad resizing worked for you.



Thanks, now that I got this pic resizing down look out more pics to come


----------



## Vshanell (May 14, 2015)

toaster said:


> View attachment 326680 Thanks ladies! I used kinky curly knot today and curling custard, which is why I said I think I used too much gel. If those two products don't combine well I would imagine her business wouldn't have taken off the way it did.
> 
> I'm under the dryer with my regular twist out but I fluffed my wash and go out prior to washing. Sleeping in two flat twists really stretched my curls nicely.


Sorry should've asked what you used first.....

KCCC is a very tricky product to get right.


----------



## MzRhonda (May 14, 2015)

This mornings wash n go still wet This morning my 2 stylers were Camille Rose Naturals Curl Maker and Wetline.......conditioner and oil first on wet hair then applied my stylers and shook.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (May 14, 2015)

I am 4 years natural today! and in 5 days I will be officially 5 years relaxer free :3


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (May 15, 2015)

Pokahontas said:


> Have you all noticed how wng styles have changed? I can remember years ago it was all about those super defined, perfect frizz free curls....very tame. Now I see so many ladies rocking their wng's soft, fluffy, carefree and full of volume. I look back on some of my old wng's like ugh lol. I like the big fluffy look now so I've had to make some adjustments in my regimen.


I never liked the super defined look on my self. I swear i look like a Lionel Ritchie fan club scurl member with that definition. No thanks. Lol.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (May 15, 2015)

Cut my hair. Enjoyed my visit with Shaimiel at Capella salon. My hair looks a mess on these pics because on the day I decide to visit is the day it downpours after years of not raining! Lol Verdict: my hair is not a fan of deva curl products..just like my last visit at the other deva salon in Dallas lol. I hate the way they make my curls look and feel. Just no. I'll show better pics tomorrow of my hair styled with my own products. Thinking of going shorter than this next month. But I love it. Shai was like a kid in a candy store. He said he rarely gets to cut hair these days  just for the hell of it. He usually only gets to erase damage or just do trims whilst saving length.


----------



## GGsKin (May 15, 2015)

I washed my hair last night- clay, oil rinse, and diluted KCCC. Braided the front again.


----------



## MzRhonda (May 15, 2015)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Cut my hair. Enjoyed my visit with Shaimiel at Capella salon. My hair looks a mess on these pics because on the day I decide to visit is the day it downpours after years of not raining! Lol Verdict: my hair is not a fan of deva curl products..just like my last visit at the other deva salon in Dallas lol. I hate the way they make my curls look and feel. Just no. I'll show better pics tomorrow of my hair styled with my own products. Thinking of going shorter than this next month. But I love it. Shai was like a kid in a candy store. He said he rarely gets to cut hair these days  just for the hell of it. He usually only gets to erase damage or just do trims whilst saving length.



OMG I love it I can't wait to see the pics with your own products.


----------



## MzRhonda (May 15, 2015)

I am loving the feeling of being free with my natural hair and wash n go's.......today's was no different than the rest so no pics to post.

I have not experimented with 2nd or 3rd day yet I just continue to re-wet and add product because I need to get to work...perhaps over the weekend I will try the 2nd day without a full re-wetting session.


----------



## OhTall1 (May 15, 2015)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Verdict: my hair is not a fan of deva curl products..just like my last visit at the other deva salon in Dallas lol. I hate the way they make my curls look and feel.


Same here.  My stylist stopped using them on me.  Mop Top and Original Moxie products work better for me.


----------



## Joigirl (May 15, 2015)

Day 7 WNG, and it is big and fluffy just in time for the weekend

@BillsBackerz67, I love your cut! Short and sassy!


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (May 15, 2015)

Ok this looks better but still too long on top. I used eco styling custard and curls blue berry bliss jelly. Def getting it shorter on top when I get home. Maybe color too


----------



## Guinan (May 16, 2015)

@BillsBackerz67 , what color are you thinking about getting?


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (May 16, 2015)

Joigirl said:


> Day 7 WNG, and it is big and fluffy just in time for the weekend
> 
> @BillsBackerz67, I love your cut! Short and sassy!


Thank you dear! Your hair looks amazing! That trim really gave it some volume.


----------



## Coilystep (May 16, 2015)

My cousin's getting married this weekend so a lot of my family is in town and is seeing my natural hair for the first time in person. They all love it so far.  I picked my mother up from airport yesterday. She says it's pretty but she doesn't like how short it is. Even though when you pull it down it's clearly grown out a lot already.  Here is a puck of my hair at the bridal shower last night. It's day four of a wash n go. I about to do a fresh wash n go today.  We have a family dinner tonight and the wedding is tomorrow.


----------



## MzRhonda (May 16, 2015)

^^^^^
Beautiful!

I had to do a full wash this morning a product I experimented with yesterday left my hair sticky/greasy feeling I believe it was SM curling gel souffle. 

My hair looks a lot better today....with a lot of practice and continuing to do it my hair is cooperating, this is day 7 of straight wash n go's.  It does not take a lot to get my hair curly/coily which I like. I guess I am in the process of "training" it.

Have a great day!


----------



## Coilystep (May 16, 2015)

MzRhonda said:


> ^^^^^
> Beautiful!
> 
> I had to do a full wash this morning a product I experimented with yesterday left my hair sticky/greasy feeling I believe it was SM curling gel souffle.
> ...


Thanks having a great time seeing my family.  I only tried SM curling gel and smoothie once.  I did not like either. Made my hair very greasy.


----------



## GGsKin (May 16, 2015)

@Joigirl your hair is fabulously huge.


----------



## VinaytheMrs (May 17, 2015)

Pics of Friday wash and go.. Only lasted a day had to puff the next and today.
Vo5 extra body
Tresseseme mud masque
Curls unleashed leave in
SM Curling Souflee
Small amount of Eco rubbed between palms and smoothed over. I'm babying my hair to get back what I lost from breakage. So far so good!


----------



## Coilystep (May 17, 2015)

Wedding hair 2nd day wash n go


----------



## MzRhonda (May 17, 2015)

^^^^
Looking good !!!!!


----------



## Coilystep (May 17, 2015)

MzRhonda said:


> ^^^^
> Looking good !!!!!


Thank you had a blast


----------



## Guinan (May 17, 2015)

Wow, @stephanie75miller ,u look amazing! I love the dress. It compliments ur figure well. U making me wanna do some crunches.


----------



## Coilystep (May 17, 2015)

pelohello said:


> Wow, @stephanie75miller ,u look amazing! I love the dress. It compliments ur figure well. U making me wanna do some crunches.


Thank you.  Come on let's have a virtual work out.


----------



## discodumpling (May 19, 2015)

Todays wash n go compliments of Sally's Ion Leave-in, Lustrasilk Curl Max and super Wet Gel! I finally took the plunge and dyed my hair...Olia Dark Brown.


----------



## Coilystep (May 19, 2015)

Love the back of my hair. The front not so much. It just won't let me be great today lol.


----------



## GGsKin (May 20, 2015)

I kept the two canerows in the front and washed my hair last night- clay, grapeseed, wheatgerm and sunflower oils, then lightly rinsed and used diluted KCCC. 
I tied my wet hair down with a silk scarf, and let the shower steam revive it this morning.


----------



## Joigirl (May 20, 2015)

I really like the combination of Jakaela Nappy Butter and Eco Argan. My hair is defined and super soft. Even softer than my beloved SSM. I will have to wash mid week to prevent tangling and SSKs that I tend to get from Eco.


----------



## Coilystep (May 20, 2015)

Did fresh wash n go this morning, and it solved the weirdness I was experiencing in the front yesterday.  I used as I am detangling conditioner and as I am curling jelly.


----------



## SweetlyCurly (May 20, 2015)

Joigirl said:


> I really like the combination of Jakaela Nappy Butter and Eco Argan. My hair is defined and super soft. Even softer than my beloved SSM. I will have to wash mid week to prevent tangling and SSKs that I tend to get from Eco.View attachment 326970View attachment 326971


Love your hair!
I actually did the same combination of nappy butter and argan Eco on Sunday and I had to rinse my hair out and start all over again using a different leave in. It was completely covered with some white mess. I have to be careful with that nappy butter. It clumps up if you use too much.


----------



## Joigirl (May 20, 2015)

SweetlyCurly said:


> Love your hair! I actually did the same combination of nappy butter and argan Eco on Sunday and I had to rinse my hair out and start all over again using a different leave in. It was completely covered with some white mess. I have to be careful with that nappy butter. It clumps up if you use too much.


I thought mine would clump too, but it didn't. You are right, you have to be very light with it especially if you are low porosity.


----------



## Vshanell (May 20, 2015)

Playing around with liquid hair chalk.


----------



## Joigirl (May 21, 2015)

Pokahontas said:


> View attachment 326992 View attachment 326991 Playing around with liquid hair chalk.


I want to try that temporary color. Looks really cute in your hair.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (May 21, 2015)

Well I did something really spur of the moment last night. I cut my almost waist length hair and went natural. I was suppose to do a long transition. At least that's what I planned but things dont always go as planned. I've been stalking this thread (it's actually my fave thread on here right now) and now I can finally contribute to the lusciousness that is this thread. After cutting my hair off I did a wash and go using the old kiss my face upper management gel. I'm 19 months post relaxer. I wanted to go for 3 yrs but I wasn't doing anything to my hair but wearing buns. Now I can wear my hair out and do actual styles. Here are some pics before the bc and after my hair dried.


----------



## Vshanell (May 21, 2015)

Well Camille Rose Curl Maker lived up to the hype. I'm hardly ever in love with my hair on the first day but these curls are luscious! I may have pics at some point. I look a hot mess right now lol.


----------



## Joigirl (May 21, 2015)

BronxJazzy said:


> Well I did something really spur of the moment last night. I cut my almost waist length hair and went natural. I was suppose to do a long transition. At least that's what I planned but things dont always go as planned. I've been stalking this thread (it's actually my fave thread on here right now) and now I can finally contribute to the lusciousness that is this thread. After cutting my hair off I did a wash and go using the old kiss my face upper management gel. I'm 19 months post relaxer. I wanted to go for 3 yrs but I wasn't doing anything to my hair but wearing buns. Now I can wear my hair out and do actual styles. Here are some pics before the bc and after my hair dried.



Yay! Your hair looks great already and will only improve as it becomes accustomed to being in it's naturally curly state. Welcome!


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (May 21, 2015)

Joigirl said:


> Yay! Your hair looks great already and will only improve as it becomes accustomed to being in it's naturally curly state. Welcome!


Thanks... I'm going to be trying out some new products to see if they will change my results. I just want to experiment. Cutting my hair gave me a new zest for haircare. It was getting boring a monotonous just wearing a bun. I feel like a new person. 

I admire the hair in this thread so much. It was one of the deciding factors of me chopping early. I wanted to join the fun. Plus I missed my wash and goes, and braidouts.


----------



## Joigirl (May 21, 2015)

BronxJazzy said:


> Thanks... I'm going to be trying out some new products to see if they will change my results. I just want to experiment. Cutting my hair gave me a new zest for haircare. It was getting boring a monotonous just wearing a bun. I feel like a new person.
> 
> I admire the hair in this thread so much. It was one of the deciding factors of me chopping early. I wanted to join the fun. Plus I missed my wash and goes, and braidouts.


Have you been natural in the recent past or is this a new journey?


----------



## MzRhonda (May 21, 2015)

BronxJazzy said:


> Well I did something really spur of the moment last night. I cut my almost waist length hair and went natural. I was suppose to do a long transition. At least that's what I planned but things dont always go as planned. I've been stalking this thread (it's actually my fave thread on here right now) and now I can finally contribute to the lusciousness that is this thread. After cutting my hair off I did a wash and go using the old kiss my face upper management gel. I'm 19 months post relaxer. I wanted to go for 3 yrs but I wasn't doing anything to my hair but wearing buns. Now I can wear my hair out and do actual styles. Here are some pics before the bc and after my hair dried.



I love it!!!!! It looks nice.


----------



## MzRhonda (May 21, 2015)

Pokahontas said:


> Well Camille Rose Curl Maker lived up to the hype. I'm hardly ever in love with my hair on the first day but these curls are luscious! I may have pics at some point. I look a hot mess right now lol.



@Pokahontas    How do you use the Curl Maker?

I used it this morning  on wet/damp hair with leave in, then oil, then curl maker then wetline......I am thinking I may be able to eliminate the wetline.


----------



## Vshanell (May 21, 2015)

MzRhonda said:


> @Pokahontas    How do you use the Curl Maker?
> 
> I used it this morning  on wet/damp hair with leave in, then oil, then curl maker then wetline......I am thinking I may be able to eliminate the wetline.


This was my first time using it. I used Knot Today as my leave in then the curl maker, that's it. My hair had good definition but wasn't crunchy. I would eliminate the wetline. This product would work as your gel. I'm extremely pleased with the results.


----------



## Coilystep (May 21, 2015)

BronxJazzy said:


> Well I did something really spur of the moment last night. I cut my almost waist length hair and went natural. I was suppose to do a long transition. At least that's what I planned but things dont always go as planned. I've been stalking this thread (it's actually my fave thread on here right now) and now I can finally contribute to the lusciousness that is this thread. After cutting my hair off I did a wash and go using the old kiss my face upper management gel. I'm 19 months post relaxer. I wanted to go for 3 yrs but I wasn't doing anything to my hair but wearing buns. Now I can wear my hair out and do actual styles. Here are some pics before the bc and after my hair dried.


congratulations on your BC. Your hair looks pretty and thick. I look forward to your future posts. We love seeing lots of pictures and hearing about the different products your using.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (May 21, 2015)

I'm the only soul that can't stand Curl Maker.


----------



## MzRhonda (May 21, 2015)

shawnyblazes said:


> I'm the only soul that can't stand Curl Maker.



  

I am going to try it tomorrow without the wetline and report back......so far so good the way I used it today.....my hair does better with gel type stylers not creams.


----------



## Joigirl (May 21, 2015)

shawnyblazes said:


> I'm the only soul that can't stand Curl Maker.


I can't use it at all due to the coconut oil. So you are not alone.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (May 21, 2015)

Joigirl said:


> I can't use it at all due to the coconut oil. So you are not alone.


Well , now I know why.  I'm coconut sensitive too.  I didn't even glance at the ingredients.  I swapped it a few months ago after one use.


----------



## Coilystep (May 21, 2015)

shawnyblazes said:


> I'm the only soul that can't stand Curl Maker.


 I liked until I noticed white flakes on like 3rd day hair.


----------



## Coilystep (May 21, 2015)

I was just at Walmart they have Jane Carter products now. I didn't need any new products, but I always like to check the hair to see if there is anything I want to try.


----------



## GGsKin (May 22, 2015)

My hair this morning, after a I washed it last night. Same ol' KCCC- if it ain't broke, I'm not going to tamper with it.


----------



## Anaisin (May 22, 2015)

Placed a shescentit order and got the Green tea curl defining gel


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (May 22, 2015)

Joigirl said:


> Have you been natural in the recent past or is this a new journey?


Nope this isn't new to me. This is my third time going natural. Hopefully I stay natural this time.


----------



## OhTall1 (May 22, 2015)

It's been almost a month since I've shared a shot

View media item 128253
Changes to regular process - I forgot to add Giovanni deeper moisture after I got out of the shower, I scrunched in my Original Moxie flaxseed gel instead of my Mop Top gel, and I mostly air dried, even though that takes forevah!

V05 clarifying conditioner
Grapeseed oil
Giovanni leave in conditioner
SM curl enhancing smoothie
Original Moxie Just Gel

This morning I sprayed in some Curls daily moisturizer.


----------



## discodumpling (May 22, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> My hair this morning, after a I washed it last night. Same ol' KCCC- if it ain't broke, I'm not going to tamper with it. View attachment 327065View attachment 327066



Gorgeous!


----------



## GGsKin (May 22, 2015)

discodumpling said:


> Gorgeous!



Thank you @discodumpling


----------



## Vshanell (May 22, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> I liked until I noticed white flakes on like 3rd day hair.


Could've been what you paired it with maybe? I've heard it doesn't pair well with a lot of products that aren't Camille Rose.


----------



## Coilystep (May 22, 2015)

Pokahontas said:


> Could've been what you paired it with maybe? I've heard it doesn't pair well with a lot of products that aren't Camille Rose.


That's thing I paired it with their conditioner. For now I'm sticking with as I am products I get consistent results with.


----------



## Coilystep (May 22, 2015)

Refreshed with water this morning. Loving my hair today


----------



## Anaisin (May 22, 2015)

Wash n go with my usual HQS greaseless moisture + Eco styler olive. I've neglected my hair for like 2 weeks, so I still have a lot of frizz. My hair takes a minute to "bounce back"


----------



## SweetlyCurly (May 22, 2015)

Finally figured out how to post again!

3rd day wash n go. Bekura Palm tapioca + SM curling soufflé


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (May 22, 2015)

So oooo.  I'll be coming out of these crochet braids sooner than later.  

Bored.com already.  Missing my hair.  I think it's only been two weeks.


----------



## Coilystep (May 22, 2015)

shawnyblazes said:


> So oooo.  I'll be coming out of these crochet braids sooner than later.
> 
> Bored.com already.  Missing my hair.  I think it's only been two weeks.


I'm not even going to fool myself into even thinking I would be able keep braids in for any prolonged amount of time.  I think I have enough of braided styles during my transition.


----------



## MzRhonda (May 22, 2015)

SweetlyCurly said:


> Finally figured out how to post again!
> 
> 3rd day wash n go. Bekura Palm tapioca + SM curling soufflé


Whoa!!!! Gorgeous.


----------



## MzRhonda (May 22, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> Refreshed with water this morning. Loving my hair today View attachment 327076View attachment 327077


Nice I wonder how my hair would look if I just refreshed with water.....I have not gotten to that point yet.


----------



## OhTall1 (May 23, 2015)

Since I wasn't doing anything special today and was fine with throwing my hair up in a puff if it looked crazy, I decided to revisit a bunch of products that have been on the shelf collecting dust either because I didn't think they worked or because I'm not sure how to actually use them.  Yeah, I used a bunch of bad products in my hair all at once hoping that somehow they'd play well together.  My puff doesn't look awful; it just doesn't look as good as when I use my regular products. 

SM Tahitian Noni and Monoi Oil Smooth and Repair Rinse Out Conditioner - still a dud.  It actually tangled my hair.  Into the garbage it goes.

APB leave-in conditioner-not quite a dud, but Giovanni leave in does a better much job for me.  I have two partial bottles of APB.  I'll just finish using them and leave them alone in the future.

SM Coconut and Hibiscus Curl & Style Milk - still doesn't beat the SM curl smoothie.  I think I finished this container, so I just won't re-buy.

Jakeala flaxseed gel -  I bought this recently to use as a gel, but the bottle says that it's really best for refreshing curls. I used it on top of everything else, and it has no holding power.  I won't give up on this yet.

I still have a bunch of As I Am and Taliah Waajid products to retry or trash.  Maybe next weekend.


----------



## MzRhonda (May 23, 2015)

My wash n go for today using As I Am curling jelly.... I like it.... Wet, oil and curling jelly... That is it. Oh and I had less shrinkage.


----------



## MzRhonda (May 23, 2015)

^^^
I think I still have some relaxed ends left.


----------



## Coilystep (May 23, 2015)

MzRhonda said:


> ^^^
> I think I still have some relaxed ends left.


You might.  I think I still see some straight pieces occasionally in my hair, and I'm coming up on my 1st BC anniversary August 2nd. I refuse to cut anymore.


----------



## uofmpanther (May 24, 2015)

I didn't have anywhere to go yesterday,  so I decided to experiment. My Herbal Essence Conditioner makes my curls clump, so I used that as my leave in. I also wanted to try a heavier gel to see if I could get some hang time, so I used pink Eco Styler Gel, even though it has only worked on my edges for buns and puffs in the past. Epic fail. I got dull, mushroom hair that flaked ALOT and took 12 hours to dry.  I won't do Eco Styler for a wash n go again, unless it is an updo

I forgot to take a pic once it dried.  I have a pic of it wet.


----------



## MzRhonda (May 25, 2015)

This morning I tried to get 2nd day hair I just rewet with a spray bottle I am excited  I used As I Am Curling Jelly yesterday.
Will attach pics later having trouble uploading... Well it looks look all of them uploaded lol on cell will remove some later. 

ETA: ok I deleted the extras,enjoy!


----------



## Anaisin (May 25, 2015)

Did the Anthony Dickey Method today with eco styler olive. Still soaking wet


----------



## bronzephoenix (May 25, 2015)

Omg! Blonde?? I would love to try this. Can I bother you for the brand/color?


Pokahontas said:


> View attachment 326992 View attachment 326991 Playing around with liquid hair chalk.


----------



## Cattypus1 (May 25, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> View attachment 326114 View attachment 326115 I cowshed today and used as I am detangling conditioner and as I am curling jelly to style. I'm hoping to get this to last all week.


I love your curls.


----------



## Coilystep (May 25, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> I love your curls.


Thank you.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (May 26, 2015)

Went to a barber and took 2 more inches off the top.my only complaint with having short hair is that if my curls are too defined they clump and my scalp is exposed lol and I look bald in some areas.

In this pic I have curls blueberry bliss curling jelly and the blueberry control paste. Horrible for hold long term. But it works great in conjunction with a gel. And I love the way it smells.


----------



## MzRhonda (May 26, 2015)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Went to a barber and took 2 more inches off the top.my only complaint with having short hair is that if my curls are too defined they clump and my scalp is exposed lol and I look bald in some areas.
> 
> In this pic I have curls blueberry bliss curling jelly and the blueberry control paste. Horrible for hold long term. But it works great in conjunction with a gel. And I love the way it smells.



I love it!!!! I have not mastered styling yet but I love that style on you.


----------



## MzRhonda (May 26, 2015)

This morning a wash/cleansing conditioner using Wen, rinsed and then put more Wen in for my leave in. My oil was Sleek and Shine Anti-Frizz serum  and my styler/curler was Taliah Waajid Curly Curl Cream. I used a tangle teezer brush while in the shower to activate my curls by swirling my hair. I loved the way it turned out.

ETA: Photos


----------



## Rae81 (May 26, 2015)

I just recently started doing wash n go's and I'm having an issue with the crown of my hair. It shrinks up more then the rest of my hair, so it looks funny. Any suggestions?


----------



## Coilystep (May 26, 2015)

Rae81 said:


> I just recently started doing wash n go's and I'm having an issue with the crown of my hair. It shrinks up more then the rest of my hair, so it looks funny. Any suggestions?


you may have to try some stretching techniques once your hair is completely dry. What are you doing to achieve your wash n
go?  I personally get different looks with different techniques (ie: shingling, denman brush, praying hands, twirling etc). Upload some pics of your hair and that may be helpful in getting suggestions.


----------



## Honey Bee (May 26, 2015)

Rae81 said:


> I just recently started doing wash n go's and I'm having an issue with the crown of my hair. It shrinks up more then the rest of my hair, so it looks funny. Any suggestions?


I'm having a similar issue: my nape is so much looser than the rest of my hair that it looks, like, at least two inches longer. Nothing I do to that area will make it tighter, it's a mess. To attain a semblance of a 'style' , I'm forced to airdry with, like, 10 of those little silver clips scattered throughout my hair. I'm looking like Pinhead in here.   My only solution is to get my hair shaped, taking all these oddities into account. I refuse to live like this. #melodramaonfleek


----------



## Coilystep (May 27, 2015)

Why did decide to wash my hair tonight after the gym. I maybe wasting a perfectly good wash n go.  It's not dry and I'm pass ready to lie down.  I cowashed with as I am coconut cowash and used as I am detangling conditioner as my leave in and as I am curling jelly as my styler. I used my fingers to rake the jelly through each section I had four sections that I broke down into smaller sections I did not twirl until I finished my whole and when I did twirl I did bigger sections than I normally do. It did not take very long doing it this way. I like the way my bang area turned out.


----------



## MzRhonda (May 27, 2015)

Yes your bangs look wonderful. 

My wash n go this morning was similar to yesterdays product wise except I used As I Am curling jelly as my styler and again used the tangle teezer to help get my "curl".  My curls are popping so my tangle teezer is a big hit. No pics today as my hair looks the same as yesterday. 

I use the tangle teezer the same way this brush is used.


----------



## Coilystep (May 27, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> View attachment 327471 Why did decide to wash my hair tonight after the gym. I maybe wasting a perfectly good wash n go.  It's not dry and I'm pass ready to lie down.  I cowashed with as I am coconut cowash and used as I am detangling conditioner as my leave in and as I am curling jelly as my styler. I used my fingers to rake the jelly through each section I had four sections that I broke down into smaller sections I did not twirl until I finished my whole and when I did twirl I did bigger sections than I normally do. It did not take very long doing it this way. I like the way my bang area turned out.


Here is how it looks this morning. I did put my loc soc on eventually and I just let the steam from shower loosen up my curls from being smooshed and let it get wet just a little and shook my head like a rockstar


----------



## Evolving78 (May 27, 2015)

I plan on washing with SE shampoo cream, and rinse with tresemme naturals conditioner. I use Kids organic Shea butter lotion, then ecostyler gel. Spray some SM shine and hold and be set! I just run my fingers through my hair and brush the sides. I have no hair to shake! Lol


----------



## Coilystep (May 27, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> I plan on washing with SE shampoo cream, and rinse with tresemme naturals conditioner. I use Kids organic Shea butter lotion, then ecostyler gel. Spray some SM shine and hold and be set! I just run my fingers through my hair and brush the sides. I have no hair to shake! Lol


You'll have some soon as long as you don't spontaneously cut again.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 27, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> You'll have some soon as long as you don't spontaneously cut again.


Help me Lawd! Lol


----------



## Guinan (May 27, 2015)

Pics of today's wng. I used cantu curling custard.

@stephanie75miller , u were right. It was the mixture of my leave in and the custard causing the flakes. This time i used aphogee pro-vitamin leavein instead of a creamy leavein. So hopefully I've found a good combo, cause I really like the custard. It dries faster than gel. We'll see if I can get 2nd day.hair w/o flakes.


----------



## Vshanell (May 27, 2015)

bronzephoenix said:


> Omg! Blonde?? I would love to try this. Can I bother you for the brand/color?


@bronzephoenix Its Loreal liquid chalk. Got it from Sally's.

Oh and I forgot I threw some cream eyeshadow in there, Maybelline Fierce and Tangy, but it's mostly the chalk.


----------



## MzRhonda (May 27, 2015)

*@pelohello  *Your hair looks good.*https://longhaircareforum.com/members/pelohello.353889/*


----------



## Coilystep (May 27, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> Help me Lawd! Lol


We'll have to get a prayer circle going for you


----------



## Coilystep (May 27, 2015)

pelohello said:


> Pics of today's wng. I used cantu curling custard.
> 
> @stephanie75miller , u were right. It was the mixture of my leave in and the custard causing the flakes. This time i used aphogee pro-vitamin leavein instead of a creamy leavein. So hopefully I've found a good combo, cause I really like the custard. It dries faster than gel. We'll see if I can get 2nd day.hair w/o flakes.


It looks great I hope you don't get flakes.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (May 28, 2015)

Shea Yogurt + Wetline Xtreme + Suave Gel Serum. Straightened my hair a few days ago and I missed my curls! Sorta messy, this is how I usually wear my hair to bed. The hair tie is actually a headband. I've been having a lot of headaches lately and hair ties are currently the bane of my existence. The gel serum is really nice, gives me lots of shine and smells great. I applied it last (on top of the gel).















close up of the shine


----------



## MzRhonda (May 28, 2015)

Todays wash n go...same just a different styler...wetline extreme....so so far my hair does well with various gel stylers.......I may try creamy ones this weekend.

I bought a similar tangle teezer like this from TJ Maxx yesterday......works wonders.


----------



## pattyr5 (May 28, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> View attachment 327471 Why did decide to wash my hair tonight after the gym. I maybe wasting a perfectly good wash n go.  It's not dry and I'm pass ready to lie down.  I cowashed with as I am coconut cowash and used as I am detangling conditioner as my leave in and as I am curling jelly as my styler. I used my fingers to rake the jelly through each section I had four sections that I broke down into smaller sections I did not twirl until I finished my whole and when I did twirl I did bigger sections than I normally do. It did not take very long doing it this way. I like the way my bang area turned out.




OMG, I was out of here for like a month and your hair grew like crazy!!!!!  LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Coilystep (May 28, 2015)

pattyr5 said:


> OMG, I was out of here for like a month and your hair grew like crazy!!!!!  LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Lol. That's why you shouldn't disappear. I'm so happy it growing.


----------



## MzRhonda (May 28, 2015)

pattyr5 said:


> OMG, I was out of here for like a month and your hair grew like crazy!!!!!  LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!



It did didn't it? Looks good. @stephanie75miller and @pattyr5


----------



## pattyr5 (May 28, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> Lol. That's why you shouldn't disappear. I'm so happy it growing.



LOL, you got me on that one.  I was dealing with some stuff and my hair was the last thing on my mind.  I had no energy for battling with these WnG's.  

I did try one today with the IC Fantasia gel.  Its my new love.....much less shrinkage than the Ecostyler, and not too much crunch.


----------



## Guinan (May 28, 2015)

No flakes. I re-wet my hair in the shower and re-smoothed the product that was already there.


----------



## Coilystep (May 28, 2015)

pelohello said:


> No flakes. I re-wet my hair in the shower and re-smoothed the product that was already there.


Very pretty glad it worked out for you. I may bring out my jar.


----------



## VinaytheMrs (May 28, 2015)

pelohello said:


> No flakes. I re-wet my hair in the shower and re-smoothed the product that was already there.


I love you hair! Do you henna? I'm thinking of trying a gloss or full treatment again soon.


----------



## VinaytheMrs (May 28, 2015)

I got stuck in a twist out phase but I'm back! I'm loving my hair too... I think I got the gel of my dreams!
Aussie 3 min
Oyin J&B
SM Curl Enhancing Smoothie
SM Curling Souflee
Gorilla Snot Gel-punk 
Day 1:


Day 2:


----------



## Guinan (May 28, 2015)

VinaytheMrs said:


> I love you hair! Do you henna? I'm thinking of trying a gloss or full treatment again soon.



No, no henna. I think the combo of doing mhm and the custard gave me a nice shine. I wish the custard didn't smell so strong. That's the only reason why I wouldn't repurchase


----------



## whiteoleander91 (May 29, 2015)

second day hair


----------



## Vshanell (May 29, 2015)

My hair with curl maker. The humidity has really has been proofing my hair as usual. Anyone else have that problem?

I don't mind a little poof but in really humid weather my hair just gets destroyed. I swore last year that I was putting twists in this summer cuz I was just so frustrated.


----------



## MzRhonda (May 29, 2015)

I used As I Am Curling Jelly this morning with a lighter hand....My hair has been looking good no flakes but very hard so I think I was too heavy handed with my product so I used less this morning and my hair does not feel hard to the touch. 

This has become my favorite thread.


----------



## VinaytheMrs (May 29, 2015)

Day 3 hair-
Oyin J&B
Shower steam
Gorilla Snot Punk in some areas 
 
After playing in it allllll day


----------



## Coilystep (May 29, 2015)

Pokahontas said:


> View attachment 327799 My hair with curl maker. The humidity has really has been proofing my hair as usual. Anyone else have that problem?
> 
> I don't mind a little poof but in really humid weather my hair just gets destroyed. I swore last year that I was putting twists in this summer cuz I was just so frustrated.


This will be my first full summer with natural hair. So far the warmer humid weather has not caused me any increase in frizz. I think it has a lot to do with my products. Especially the as I am curling jelly.


----------



## Joigirl (May 30, 2015)

I used Blue Roze Okra Curl Cream for this WNG. I like it (not the smell though!) but for only day three hair, it is huge! Great for the weekend end, but not so great for work or very hot and humid days. It will be in the 50's here in WI for a few days so not an issue . I'll be on hiatus doing twist outs and braid outs for a few weeks. I will lurk though!


----------



## bebezazueta (May 30, 2015)

@Joigirl that wash and go is EVERYTHING


----------



## Vshanell (May 30, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> This will be my first full summer with natural hair. So far the warmer humid weather has not caused me any increase in frizz. I think it has a lot to do with my products. Especially the as I am curling jelly.


Last summer I bought up so many products and nothing helped. I even cut out all glycerin. I have the smoothing gel by As I Am. I like it but I still get poofy. Maybe my hair is really porus. I don't know anything about porosity so maybe I'll do some research.


----------



## Coilystep (May 30, 2015)

@Pokahontas good luck with looking into porosity. My head starts to swim when I've  looked it up.


----------



## Guinan (May 30, 2015)

I need some help ladies. I just bought aunt jackie gel and i see there is a best buy printed on the jar. It's too smeared for me to read. I dont plan on using the gel until aug/sep. Do u think I'll be ok? The yr on the jar says 2015.


----------



## pattyr5 (May 30, 2015)

Joigirl said:


> View attachment 327849 View attachment 327853  I used Blue Roze Okra Curl Cream for this WNG. I like it (not the smell though!) but for only day three hair, it is huge! Great for the weekend end, but not so great for work or very hot and humid days. It will be in the 50's here in WI for a few days so not an issue . I'll be on hiatus doing twist outs and braid outs for a few weeks. I will lurk though!




I saw this pic and fainted. The gorgeous was just too much...phew


----------



## pattyr5 (May 30, 2015)

This is 2nd day hair, big and puffy but I'm rolling with it. I went to Anthony Dickey's salon yesterday for some color. I should've taken a pic after they did my wash and go. I absolutely love his gel. No crunch and goes on smooth.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (May 30, 2015)

pelohello said:


> I need some help ladies. I just bought aunt jackie gel and i see there is a best buy printed on the jar. It's too smeared for me to read. I dont plan on using the gel until aug/sep. Do u think I'll be ok? The yr on the jar says 2015.


That gel smells really good. You will probably be fine as it's not a very "natural " gel iirc so it's not like ordering a jar of botanical all natural gel from a vendor. Even if it's a little old it probably will be ok. Just check for mold before you use it.


----------



## Coilystep (May 30, 2015)

pelohello said:


> I need some help ladies. I just bought aunt jackie gel and i see there is a best buy printed on the jar. It's too smeared for me to read. I dont plan on using the gel until aug/sep. Do u think I'll be ok? The yr on the jar says 2015.


I have some of this gel. Never noticed a use by date. I'll have to check when I get home.


----------



## Coilystep (May 30, 2015)

Day 4.  I plan on deep conditioning tonight and doing a fresh wash n go in the morning. Going out for my anniversary tomorrow.


----------



## pattyr5 (May 30, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> View attachment 327869 Day 4.  I plan on deep conditioning tonight and doing a fresh wash n go in the morning. Going out for my anniversary tomorrow.



Beautiful curls!


----------



## Joigirl (May 30, 2015)

We are tearing up this thread with all the great WNGs. 

Where are our Type 4 ladies representing this weekend?

Thanks @bebezazueta and @pattyr5! Patty, I love the new color and your fluffy WNG!


----------



## Coilystep (May 30, 2015)

Joigirl said:


> We are tearing up this thread with all the great WNGs.
> 
> Where are our Type 4 ladies representing this weekend?
> 
> Thanks @bebezazueta and @pattyr5! Patty, I love the new color and your fluffy WNG!


This truly my favorite thread.  Everyone's curls look good and we all have beautiful unique textures. I also love how helpful everyone is.


----------



## VinaytheMrs (May 30, 2015)

Same shirt lol... Wash day for laundry and hair is tomorrow I steamed in the shower and went under the water once and headbanged. No additional product added.
Day 4:


----------



## MzRhonda (May 30, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> View attachment 327869 Day 4.  I plan on deep conditioning tonight and doing a fresh wash n go in the morning. Going out for my anniversary tomorrow.



Looks nice!

Congrats my anniversary is today. Enjoy.


----------



## Coilystep (May 30, 2015)

MzRhonda said:


> Looks nice!
> 
> Congrats my anniversary is today. Enjoy.


Congrats to you you too. Thanks.


----------



## bebezazueta (May 30, 2015)

Ok I been drooling at the pics in this thread all week!  I guess I'll contribute. I do wash and gos only but wear it in a banana clip.


----------



## GGsKin (May 30, 2015)

@stephanie75miller  Happy Anniversary .

I washed my hair yesterday but didnt take pics. I went to my friends wedding today with second day hair. I may wash it tomorrow after work... if I can be bothered.


----------



## MissMusic (May 30, 2015)

This type 4 is still going strong. I haven't been taking many pics, been recording video's instead. Here are the few I have on my blog:
As I Am (it snows on me and hold doesn't last past day 2)





Camille Rose





Kinky Curly

Super Wet Styling Gel





Moptop Curly Hair Custard

Xtreme Wetline Gel

I am doing a wash n go series on my Youtube Channel, cause there aren't many type 4's with my hair sharing wash n go's on Youtube. I'll try to do better with posting photos here. You ladies are giving me great ideas for gel's to try, Thank You!!!!


----------



## Joigirl (May 30, 2015)

bebezazueta said:


> Ok I been drooling at the pics in this thread all week!  I guess I'll contribute. I do wash and gos only but wear it in a banana clip.



You have beautiful curls!


----------



## Joigirl (May 30, 2015)

MissMusic said:


> This type 4 is still going strong. I haven't been taking many pics, been recording video's instead. Here are the few I have on my blog:
> As I Am (it snows on me and hold doesn't last past day 2)
> 
> 
> ...


Love your hair! Got to watch your video! Your hair is a lot like my daughters. I need some tips.


----------



## Joigirl (May 30, 2015)

VinaytheMrs said:


> Same shirt lol... Wash day for laundry and hair is tomorrow I steamed in the shower and went under the water once and headbanged. No additional product added.
> Day 4:
> View attachment 327903
> View attachment 327901


Your WNGs are getting better and better. Looks great on you!


----------



## bebezazueta (May 30, 2015)

So much positivity and encouragement up in here!  Oh and gorgeous hair too!

Thanks @Joigirl you are a doll!


----------



## Guinan (May 30, 2015)

I tried some of the aunt jackie's hair gel on a small section of hair and so far I like it. I really like the smell. It smells like lemons and I love anything that smells like lemons. I cant really say if it helps with shrinkage cause my hair is still damp.

I also realize that this will probably be my last wng for the summer. I putting my hair in a summer hibernation . I will be installing braids probably around monday or tuesday.


----------



## Coilystep (May 31, 2015)

MissMusic said:


> This type 4 is still going strong. I haven't been taking many pics, been recording video's instead. Here are the few I have on my blog:
> As I Am (it snows on me and hold doesn't last past day 2)
> 
> 
> ...


LOVE IT. I just subscribed to your YouTube channel.


----------



## uofmpanther (May 31, 2015)

I did a wash n go yesterday with Curl Junkie Smoothing Lotion and Uncle Funky's Daughter Curly Magic. It came out great.  I have been blogging my wash days because  my hair journal is pretty  much done.. I need to still remember to come back here and post.


----------



## MissMusic (May 31, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## discodumpling (May 31, 2015)

Friday's wash n go. Aphogee provitamin leave in and Superwet gel.


----------



## uofmpanther (May 31, 2015)

MissMusic said:


> This type 4 is still going strong. I haven't been taking many pics, been recording video's instead. Here are the few I have on my blog:
> As I Am (it snows on me and hold doesn't last past day 2)
> 
> 
> ...



I just subscribed and watched all the videos!  My favorite was the sweet soul magic, then the kinky curly


----------



## MissMusic (May 31, 2015)

uofmpanther said:


> I just subscribed and watched all the videos!  My favorite was the sweet soul magic, then the kinky curly


Thank you! Kinky Curly is definitely a favorite of mine


----------



## uofmpanther (May 31, 2015)

I got second day hair!  I have never gotten second day hair.  After yesterday's wash n go, I did two pineapples on the top of my head with big satin scrunchies loosely ties around them.  This morning, I used the steam from the shower, and then lightly spritzed with water before shaking my head and pulling to shape.  I'm so happy. It has movement. It's not sticky, and it looks good.


----------



## discodumpling (May 31, 2015)

Sundays wash n gwan  . Results after an overnight protein mask, rhassoul deep conditioning treatment, Aphogee pro-vitamin leave-in, & Superwet gel.


----------



## Coilystep (May 31, 2015)

Washed with creme of nature shampoo. Deep conditioned with Eden body works jojoba monoi. Styled with as I am curling jelly.


----------



## bebezazueta (May 31, 2015)

@stephanie75miller gorgeous hair lady! I been admiring your hair since I was transitioning.  

Today I was accused of wearing a twist out. LOL!  I'm a newborn natural and all I can do are wash and gos.


----------



## Coilystep (May 31, 2015)

bebezazueta said:


> @stephanie75miller gorgeous hair lady! I been admiring your hair since I was transitioning.
> 
> Today I was accused of wearing a twist out. LOL!  I'm a newborn natural and all I can do are wash and gos.


Thank you. Your hair is looking great. Let people think what they want. I've tried explaining to no avail as well. All I know how to do really are wash n goes as well. Some people have asked if I have a rod or straw set.


----------



## OhTall1 (May 31, 2015)

I typically do my hair at night so I technically really never have Day 1 hair, but I did my hair this morning for an event I attended this afternoon.  It was an afternoon tea event, so I wore a fascinator since my big head and big hair cannot be contained within a hat.

View media item 128261
I was _*not*_ in experimentation mode, so I only used my regular products:
*V05 kiwi lime clarifying conditioner
*Giovanni deeper moisture conditioner
*Grapeseed oil
*Giovanni leave in
*SM curl enhancing smoothie
*MopTop anti frizz medium hold gel

Sat under the dryer, spent a few minutes with the diffuser though there were some wet areas that I conveniently hid behind the fascinator  .


----------



## Rae81 (May 31, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> you may have to try some stretching techniques once your hair is completely dry. What are you doing to achieve your wash n
> go?  I personally get different looks with different techniques (ie: shingling, denman brush, praying hands, twirling etc). Upload some pics of your hair and that may be helpful in getting suggestions.




I cowash then use a leave in, i have been using kinky curly knot today & eco styler gel doing the shingle method. The second time and today  I just used praying hands. Overall my hair turns out nice but the crown. The crown section has defintion while putting in products but once it starts to dry it frizzes up. Here are some pics


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jun 1, 2015)

2 more weeks in this protective style and then im coming out!!!!


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 1, 2015)

Washed my hair late last night and slept with it uncovered. After my clay wash I applied my usual oils. I also rubbed in some melted shea butter before shingling with diluted KCCC.


----------



## Vshanell (Jun 1, 2015)

Wng with Eden's Body Works leave in and curl defining creme. I am wow'd by the curl creme. My curls are so defined but soft.  It claims to be humidity resistant so we'll see. So far so good. It's a little flat cuz its first day hair. I want it to last so I'm not fully fluffing it out. 

Eta..  Sorry for the doubles on the pics. I always have trouble uploading pics since the upgrade.


----------



## bebezazueta (Jun 1, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Washed my hair late last night and slept with it uncovered. After my clay wash I applied my usual oils. I also rubbed in some melted shea butter before shingling with diluted KCCC.View attachment 328113



You have some nice hang time!  Pretty hair. Is it the oil that's giving you the extra hang?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jun 1, 2015)

Whoa, I just got a new laptop for my birthday and when I say the size of your picture are just EXTRA big in the browser. Curls are in my face front and center.  loving it!!


----------



## MzRhonda (Jun 1, 2015)

@Pokahontas

Beautiful just beautiful!


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 1, 2015)

bebezazueta said:


> You have some nice hang time!  Pretty hair. Is it the oil that's giving you the extra hang?



@bebezazueta thank you. For me, doing the Maximum Hydration Method is what has given me hang time lol. The extra moisture and shingling had my hair hanging before I put oils back in the mix.


----------



## bebezazueta (Jun 2, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> @bebezazueta thank you. For me, doing the Maximum Hydration Method is what has given me hang time lol. The extra moisture and shingling had my hair hanging before I put oils back in the mix.



Awesome!  Thanks!


----------



## discodumpling (Jun 2, 2015)

Monday's wash n go. Aphogee Green Tea Leave-in & Super Wet gel.


----------



## Coilystep (Jun 2, 2015)

Good morning ladies. This weekend I brought a package of side combs. So I've been trying different variations of my normal style. This morning I placed 2 on each side.


----------



## MzRhonda (Jun 2, 2015)

Yesterdays wash n go was not my best I tried to do things different like t-shirt dry in the shower to reduce how much waster was in my hair before adding product and used a different styler   I got a trim yesterday afternoon (back and sides of hair) and went back to my normal routine this morning and used As I Am once again, that is a keeper for me  .....my wash n go is better......after school ends I will experiment with styling, like side parts etc etc for now it is just looking like a curly fro, lol.


----------



## Vshanell (Jun 2, 2015)

Ladies I'm extremely shocked right now. Last night it was extremely rainy, muggy and humid. Dew points are 96% right now and my hair is holding up great with this Eden's Body Works. Praise the lord I finally found something that works! I've bought a crapload of gel's trying to beat the humidity and nothing has worked but this. My hair would normally be a frizzy dry poof ball.

The jar is huge but I'm tempted to buy another in case they do something crazy like change the formula or discontinue it. This is my boo thing right now lol.


----------



## Coilystep (Jun 2, 2015)

MzRhonda said:


> Yesterdays wash n go was not my best I tried to do things different like t-shirt dry in the shower to reduce how much waster was in my hair before adding product and used a different styler   I got a trim yesterday afternoon (back and sides of hair) and went back to my normal routine this morning and used As I Am once again, that is a keeper for me  .....my wash n go is better......after school ends I will experiment with styling, like side parts etc etc for now it is just looking like a curly fro, lol.


T-shirt drying before adding products is a fail for me as well. However I've had success placing t-shirt on after I've added products.


----------



## MzRhonda (Jun 2, 2015)

@Pokahontas  Is it the curl defining cream?


----------



## pattyr5 (Jun 2, 2015)

MissMusic said:


> Thank you! Kinky Curly is definitely a favorite of mine



I have tried Kinky Curly so many times and never get it right. I heard there was a secret to applying it correctly. One day I'll get it lol


----------



## pattyr5 (Jun 2, 2015)

Today's wash and go. First time doing my hair since I went to hair Rules in Friday. I co washed with Mixed Chicks DC (diluted) Hair Rules leave-in and IC Fantasia gel (my new love). My hair is diffused to about 60% dry. It's raining today so who who's what I will come back home with


----------



## Vshanell (Jun 2, 2015)

MzRhonda said:


> @Pokahontas  Is it the curl defining cream?


@MzRhonda Yes that's my baby lol

And I used their leave in as well.


----------



## Coilystep (Jun 2, 2015)

Rae81 said:


> I cowash then use a leave in, i have been using kinky curly knot today & eco styler gel doing the shingle method. The second time and today  I just used praying hands. Overall my hair turns out nice but the crown. The crown section has defintion while putting in products but once it starts to dry it frizzes up. Here are some pics
> 
> View attachment 328065 View attachment 328067 View attachment 328071


I think your hair looks great. Try adding extra product to your crown area and possibly add some coils to that section or possibly two strand twists in the crown area. Coiling really helped me out with definition.


----------



## pattyr5 (Jun 2, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> View attachment 328269 View attachment 328271 View attachment 328275 View attachment 328277 Good morning ladies. This weekend I brought a package of side combs. So I've been trying different variations of my normal style. This morning I placed 2 on each side.



We need a LOVE button up in here..... Look at those curls!!!!!  
The earrings are cute too!!!!!!


----------



## Coilystep (Jun 2, 2015)

@pattyr5 thank you I've been trying to up my earring game. I forget to put them on most of the time.


----------



## MzRhonda (Jun 2, 2015)

Anybody ever hear of or use this product FX Curls Up?




http://www.amazon.com/FX-84600-Curls-Up/dp/B0009VQ8KQ
*Product Description*
A non-chemical curl reactivator formulated especially for naturally curly, wavy or permed hair. Curls up instantly revitalizes dull, lifeless, frizzy curls by infusing vitamins and proteins, giving your curls greater definition, bounce and shine. Used continually, curls up actually repairs split-ends, eliminates frizziness and produces healthy, more vibrant hair.

My brother in law has used it and was unable to find it in the store so I ordered it from Amazon...it was cheaper to order 3 bottles so I am taking 1 bottle.

ETA: he says it makes his hair soft which is why he likes it not crunchy.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Jun 3, 2015)

Co washed with Wen Summer Honey Peach formula. 

Left in Shea  moisture raw detangler,  transitioning Milk, Herbal Essences Set Me Up Gel.

Looks like I'll be letting it grow out slightly longer. This clumping action is not what's up when you only have two inches of hair and ur scalp is saying hello to the world. Thank god I don't have flaking issues.


----------



## pattyr5 (Jun 3, 2015)

Day 2 of my wash and go.  All I did was refresh with Design Essentials coconut and monoi shine mist.  I'm supposed to have highlights in here but I don't see a darn thing!


----------



## Coilystep (Jun 3, 2015)

pattyr5 said:


> Day 2 of my wash and go.  All I did was refresh with Design Essentials coconut and monoi shine mist.  I'm supposed to have highlights in here but I don't see a darn thing!


Looks good. What color did you get?


----------



## pattyr5 (Jun 3, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> Looks good. What color did you get?



I have no idea of the color... My instructions were to cover the grays!!!  The highlights should have been blond.  But the colorist did say she was going be gentle since I have very fine hair.  My hair usually lightens up in the sun, so if it ever stops raining over here it may look different in August.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Jun 4, 2015)

Won't be going out in public with this untouched its wayyyyy too defined and clumped. It needs some frizz factor which I can achieve with massaging my scalp. However deva curl heaven in hair intensive moisturizing conditioner ?! Sheesh I guess that's one deva product that my hair does agree with. I deep conditioned with it and then rinsed and applied some as a leave in along with herbal essences set me up gel. That gel agrees with every leave in I've ever used. Love it.


----------



## MzRhonda (Jun 4, 2015)

No pics was running late for work but As I Am is a keeper and I am only using my tangle teezer for the back and sides I want some length and hang in my front.

It looked like I could have gotten 2nd day hair but I will experiment when I don't have to go to work.


----------



## Coilystep (Jun 4, 2015)

Day 5. I've exercised everyday this week vigorously and sweated a lot. I've just been wetting  in the shower. No extra products. Plus I got rained in yesterday.


----------



## MzRhonda (Jun 4, 2015)

^^^
That is what I want and I may have been able to achieve it this morning but I was skurred.


----------



## Coilystep (Jun 4, 2015)

@MzRhonda you definitely need to try it.  I wish I would've tried it sooner. I keep thinking it's not going to work but it does every time.


----------



## bebezazueta (Jun 6, 2015)

Still doing wash and gos. I just leave in a little conditioner but yesterday I left in some of my DC. Shea moisture super fruit hair masque. My hair is shiny, defined, has hold, less frizz, and second day hair ready. Got the idea from mahogany curls.


----------



## uofmpanther (Jun 6, 2015)

I did a similar wash n go to my last one. I used UFD Curly Magic and my oil mix, but I used Koils By Nature Leave-in this time instead of Curl Junkie.  It looks a little shinier, but the same otherwise. We shall see how it dries.

ETA - It dried a little faster, and there were a few flakes, but it looked pretty much the same.


----------



## pattyr5 (Jun 6, 2015)

Loving all the gorgeous curls in here!!!  

Decided to do a protein treatment with Curl Junkie. I think it made my wash and go look better today.


----------



## MzRhonda (Jun 6, 2015)

^^^^

Wow, wow, wow!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Jun 7, 2015)

This time I just used deva curl heaven in hair and herbal essences set me up gel. Consistent results every day so far. Woo hoo. I'm debating whether to get some deep purple color on the tips of my hair. Nows the time to experiment since I'm planning to get it cut everyfew months. That way by the time it's due for a cut I'll be tired of it anyway.  Sorry for the goofy pics it was national doughnut day and I was in Krispy Kreme drive through for 19 minutes lol


----------



## discodumpling (Jun 7, 2015)

Got dem free donuts though! I went to DD 2X on  Friday, I had a total oink oink moment!


----------



## Coilystep (Jun 7, 2015)

Why did I start my hair and now don't feel like finishing it.  Sheesh.


----------



## pattyr5 (Jun 7, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> Why did I start my hair and now don't feel like finishing it.  Sheesh.





BillsBackerz67 said:


> This time I just used deva curl heaven in hair and herbal essences set me up gel. Consistent results every day so far. Woo hoo. I'm debating whether to get some deep purple color on the tips of my hair. Nows the time to experiment since I'm planning to get it cut everyfew months. That way by the time it's due for a cut I'll be tired of it anyway.  Sorry for the goofy pics it was national doughnut day and I was in Krispy Kreme drive through for 19 minutes lol



I never want to finish once I start...but I need to stop starting at 10 at night

You look adorable.  I love the shape of your hair,  IMHO you don't need color....it looks fab ,....But of course if you do it post lots of pics please!!!!!


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 7, 2015)

Washed my hair today. Clay, oil, plus a lil melted shea butter, and diluted KCCC to top it off.


----------



## Coilystep (Jun 7, 2015)

After taking a break by watching a movie. I finally finished my hair. I used as I am curling jelly.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Jun 7, 2015)

bebezazueta said:


> Still doing wash and gos. I just leave in a little conditioner but yesterday I left in some of my DC. Shea moisture super fruit hair masque. My hair is shiny, defined, has hold, less frizz, and second day hair ready. Got the idea from mahogany curls.


Your curls are so pretty and look so moisturized :3


----------



## bebezazueta (Jun 7, 2015)

whiteoleander91 said:


> Your curls are so pretty and look so moisturized :3



Thanks lady!


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Jun 8, 2015)

pattyr5 said:


> I never want to finish once I start...but I need to stop starting at 10 at night
> 
> You look adorable.  I love the shape of your hair,  IMHO you don't need color....it looks fab ,....But of course if you do it post lots of pics please!!!!!


Thanks! I think I'm just bored lol. If I do it will be very minimal hi lights.


----------



## Rae81 (Jun 8, 2015)

Today I did a wash n go with park Mitchell the conditioner which made my hair so soft and garnier pure clean gel


----------



## pattyr5 (Jun 8, 2015)

I don't know why I couldn't leave well enough alone.  The IC Fantasia was working so good for me, so why gig I go and buy the Olive Oil one?  It shrunk my hair up and is crunchy!  Ugh.  I'm gonna test it and see if it will hold after I work out in the morning, if not then I will do over with the clear one and hope I never make this mistake again.


----------



## MzRhonda (Jun 9, 2015)

My styled wash n go from Saturday. I rinse put in conditioner in shower and put my styler As  I Am in once I get out and proceed to style


----------



## pattyr5 (Jun 9, 2015)

MzRhonda said:


> My styled wash n go from Saturday. I rinse put in conditioner in shower and put my styler As  I Am in once I get out and proceed to style




Your hair looks great.  I love your swirly curls


----------



## MzRhonda (Jun 9, 2015)

pattyr5 said:


> Your hair looks great.  I love your swirly curls



Thank you!  I am getting better with styling now and am doing it outside of the shower so I can see what I am doing and what it looks like.

Tomorrow though I am getting a flat iron.......I am going to the beautician wash, trim etc and flat iron to give my dh what he wants for a bit  and then it will be back to wash n go's again....and with me on summer break I will have plenty of time to experiment with products and styles.


----------



## Coilystep (Jun 9, 2015)

very pretty @MzRhonda. Good luck with the flat iron.  Make sure you post pictures. Will this be your first one? I've only gotten my hair flat ironed once since my bc and I had high anxiety before during and after, and I was so ready to wash it out.


----------



## pattyr5 (Jun 9, 2015)

I didn't really do a wash and go today.  I tried to copy @stephanie75miller and just rewet after the gym.  It still had a ton of gel in from yesterday so it definitely softened it up.


----------



## MzRhonda (Jun 9, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> very pretty @MzRhonda. Good luck with the flat iron.  Make sure you post pictures. Will this be your first one? I've only gotten my hair flat ironed once since my bc and I had high anxiety before during and after, and I was so ready to wash it out.



Not my first one  I have always been straight hair relaxed and natural....wash and go's are new for me and I love it!


----------



## MzRhonda (Jun 9, 2015)

@pattyr5 looks very nice!


----------



## Coilystep (Jun 9, 2015)

@pattyr5 looks good. Do you think it will work for you?


----------



## pattyr5 (Jun 9, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> @pattyr5 looks good. Do you think it will work for you?



My hair gets very frizzy fast so it may only work for a day or two.  I can't see being about to get a whole week from it.  I may try adding a bit of leave in to see if it can extend it a bit.  As long as it's warmer, I don't mind doing my hair over everyday.  My hair loves water. 

@MzRhonda  PLEASE post pics of your flat-ironed hair.  I have straightened my hair a lot too because I swore I was gonna be a straight haired natural...the WnG took me a lot to master.  This challenge definitely helped me get a decent result.


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 9, 2015)

I washed my hair again last night. I styled it this morning with two side/ slide combs. Mmm.... I swear its pure coinky dink. I just remembered I saw @stephanie75miller rock the side combs this way the other week. You must've given me inspiration.


----------



## Coilystep (Jun 9, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> I washed my hair again last night. I styled it this morning with two side/ slide combs. Mmm.... I swear its pure coinky dink. I just remembered I saw @stephanie75miller rock the side combs this way the other week. You must've given me inspiration.View attachment 328925


I like it. The combs give a simple change especially to my style challenged self.


----------



## MzRhonda (Jun 9, 2015)

pattyr5 said:


> My hair gets very frizzy fast so it may only work for a day or two.  I can't see being about to get a whole week from it.  I may try adding a bit of leave in to see if it can extend it a bit.  As long as it's warmer, I don't mind doing my hair over everyday.  My hair loves water.
> 
> @MzRhonda  PLEASE post pics of your flat-ironed hair.  *I have straightened my hair a lot too because I swore I was gonna be a straight haired natural...the WnG took me a lot to master.  This challenge definitely helped me get a decent result.*



@pattyr5   Me too! Me too! 

I will post pics, my appointment is tomorrow.   My dh will be a happy camper he is not feeling my wash n go's but he is dealing.


----------



## Rae81 (Jun 10, 2015)

Wash n go for today. Used Camilla rose naturals curl maker on soaking wet hair. First pic is when it was wet, second pic is after diffusing it some


----------



## Coilystep (Jun 10, 2015)

Still rocking my wash n go from Sunday . I just wet in shower and shook.


----------



## MzRhonda (Jun 10, 2015)

My last wash n go before getting my hair done this evening. I wet my hair in the shower put Traders Joes conditioner, oil and combed to put the side part in my hair before adding styler then t-shirt dry to get some of the water out. I proceeded to get dressed make up etc and then wet my hair a bit and added As I Am to style used my tangle teezer brush to swirl my curls in.....raked the As I Am through in the way I wanted to t style and viola! Pics coming.


----------



## pattyr5 (Jun 10, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> View attachment 328987 View attachment 328989 Still rocking my wash n go from Sunday . I just wet in shower and shook.




If I could only get my hair in the front to curl like yours!!!  
Your hair looks great though....don't mind me , I'm just jealous, lol


----------



## MzRhonda (Jun 10, 2015)

pattyr5 said:


> *If I could only get my hair in the front to curl like yours!!!*
> Your hair looks great though....don't mind me , I'm just jealous, lol



I know right!


----------



## Coilystep (Jun 10, 2015)

@pattyr5 and @MzRhonda there are many times the front my won't act right lol.


----------



## MzRhonda (Jun 10, 2015)

My hair after my salon visit today it was already short I had the ends trimmed. I feel weird I am not used to this look anymore


----------



## MissMusic (Jun 12, 2015)

I used Ampro Pro Style Olive Oil Gel and I lurves it.  No alcohol, no slip, but great hold and moisture.


Sorry it's so big!


----------



## Coilystep (Jun 12, 2015)

MissMusic said:


> I used Ampro Pro Style Olive Oil Gel and I lurves it.  No alcohol, no slip, but great hold and moisture.
> 
> 
> Sorry it's so big!


Love your hair @MissMusic watched your YouTube last night was excited when it showed up in my subscriptions


----------



## pattyr5 (Jun 12, 2015)

MzRhonda said:


> My hair after my salon visit today it was already short I had the ends trimmed. I feel weird I am not used to this look anymore



I still love your curls but your hair is beautiful either way.


----------



## pattyr5 (Jun 12, 2015)

Today I washed my hair synthesis gym and went into the sauna with my DC.

I went overboard on the gel and ended up spilling half of it which is fine with me. I need to fish it up and go back to the clear IC gel again.


----------



## SlimPickinz (Jun 12, 2015)

Any of you ladies color on a regular basis? I'm interested in a bayalage but my hair is dry at the moment. Maybe like three weeks of biweekly deep treatments and I'll be set to color my hair.


----------



## Coilystep (Jun 12, 2015)

SlimPickinz said:


> Any of you ladies color on a regular basis? I'm interested in a bayalage but my hair is dry at the moment. Maybe like three weeks of biweekly deep treatments and I'll be set to color my hair.


I get dyed just about every other month to cover my Grays. I don't know what type of dye is used, but I believe its semi-permanent. My hair has never been dry but I condition my hair regularly. I try to deep condition at least once a week. I'm not real familiar with bayalage but doesn't that require lifting your natural color and by doing so I would think you would need to really keep up with conditioning.


----------



## SlimPickinz (Jun 12, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> I get dyed just about every other month to cover my Grays. I don't know what type of dye is used, but I believe its semi-permanent. My hair has never been dry but I condition my hair regularly. I try to deep condition at least once a week. I'm not real familiar with bayalage but doesn't that require lifting your natural color and by doing so I would think you would need to really keep up with conditioning.


Yea it's bleaching but the technique is unique, that's why they give it a special name. I'm so lazy with deep conditioning that's why I haven't colored yet. My wash n go today is dry like the desert.


----------



## pattyr5 (Jun 12, 2015)

SlimPickinz said:


> Any of you ladies color on a regular basis? I'm interested in a bayalage but my hair is dry at the moment. Maybe like three weeks of biweekly deep treatments and I'll be set to color my hair.



My hair is colored but I had it done at a salon.  I used to do my own when I was relaxed.  I prep my hair with a protein treatment before and then after because my hair is fine.  I do conditioning treatments twice a week all the time anyway.


----------



## Coilystep (Jun 12, 2015)

SlimPickinz said:


> Yea it's bleaching but the technique is unique, that's why they give it a special name. I'm so lazy with deep conditioning that's why I haven't colored yet. My wash n go today is dry like the desert.


Please don't dye it if you're already battling dryness. Maybe get a wig with the look you want.


----------



## MzRhonda (Jun 12, 2015)

My hair yesterday on the way to dd elem graduation..., last pics of my straight hair until I wish n go again


----------



## Honey Bee (Jun 12, 2015)

SlimPickinz said:


> Any of you ladies color on a regular basis? I'm interested in a bayalage but my hair is dry at the moment. Maybe like three weeks of biweekly deep treatments and I'll be set to color my hair.


There's a thread... 'For Colored Girls'. I giggle everytime I see it.


----------



## SlimPickinz (Jun 12, 2015)

pattyr5 said:


> My hair is colored but I had it done at a salon.  I used to do my own when I was relaxed.  I prep my hair with a protein treatment before and then after because my hair is fine.  I do conditioning treatments twice a week all the time anyway.


I don't plan to do it myself. Where did you get your color done? I have three salons in mind. Two are white salons and one is a black salon. I prefer to go to a Black salon.



stephanie75miller said:


> Please don't dye it if you're already battling dryness. Maybe get a wig with the look you want.


Oh no I'm definitely going to bleach it. I'm going to prep myself for it though. I'll wait until July.


----------



## SlimPickinz (Jun 12, 2015)

Honey Bee said:


> There's a thread... 'For Colored Girls'. I giggle everytime I see it.


Lol yea I've peeked in there. But since I'm doing wash & go's now, I wanted to ask these ladies. 

You know I answered your pm weeks ago -___- u lucky we can't cuss here.


----------



## Honey Bee (Jun 12, 2015)

SlimPickinz said:


> You know I answered your pm weeks ago -___- u lucky we can't cuss here.


I know, I ain't ish.  I'll check it out tonight, you'll get your answer!


----------



## MissMusic (Jun 12, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> Love your hair @MissMusic watched your YouTube last night was excited when it showed up in my subscriptions


Thank you!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jun 13, 2015)

Leaving Florida and can't wait to hit NJ so I can take these crochet braids out.  First thing is I'm going to dye the front to get rid of these grey hair.


----------



## bebezazueta (Jun 13, 2015)

Had a good wash and go day today!

Shampoo - Shea moisture Jamaican black castor oil
Leave in - V05 moisture milk condish

I was asked if I had a straw set. LOL!


----------



## Coilystep (Jun 13, 2015)

Looks great @bebezazueta. I get straw questions all the time lol.


----------



## bebezazueta (Jun 13, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> Looks great @bebezazueta. I get straw questions all the time lol.


Thanks! Your hair is beautiful!


----------



## Coilystep (Jun 13, 2015)

@bebezazueta thank you. So is yours.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Jun 13, 2015)

my wash and go today. olive oil eco + oyin hair dew


----------



## VinaytheMrs (Jun 13, 2015)

Took down my side braids today and did a wash and go
Vo5 kiwi
Vo5 strawberry MM & Aussie 3 min
SM curl enhancing smoothie
SM oil mix (smells like hot sixx)
SM curling Souflee
Gorilla snot punk gel


----------



## Joigirl (Jun 14, 2015)

It's been cold, damp and rainy in WI, so I am back to my WNGs. They stand up to the humidity better, so my experiment with TOs during the summer is over. I can only imagine what would happen if it was actually hot(as it should be this time of the year!). I did the WNG with Bel Nouvo Avocado and Shea, APB Hair butter and Eco Styler Argan. I also did an intensive protein treatment mid-week because my hair has been a little limp. Looks like she got what she needed.


----------



## OhTall1 (Jun 15, 2015)

Ladies, do you put any product in your hair in the evenings?


----------



## Coilystep (Jun 15, 2015)

LaChaBla said:


> Ladies, do you put any product in your hair in the evenings?


I do not.


----------



## Joigirl (Jun 15, 2015)

LaChaBla said:


> Ladies, do you put any product in your hair in the evenings?


I don't either.


----------



## Coilystep (Jun 15, 2015)

Not liking the top left side of my hair today   .


----------



## VinaytheMrs (Jun 15, 2015)

I don't usually put product on at night.. This morning I shower steamed:
Oyin J&B
Coconut oil
Gorilla snot and Eco To redefine


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 15, 2015)

LaChaBla said:


> Ladies, do you put any product in your hair in the evenings?



If it's fresh wash in the evening, yes. But if my hair is already done, then no, I don't apply more product in the evening.


----------



## Coilystep (Jun 16, 2015)

pulled the front of my hair up into a pony today.


----------



## VinaytheMrs (Jun 16, 2015)

Day 3
oyin J&B, shower steam, sm curl enhancing smoothie, coconut oil, & gorilla snot in select areas
 
 
 
I see a puff in my future


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 16, 2015)

VinaytheMrs said:


> Day 3
> oyin J&B, shower steam, sm curl enhancing smoothie, coconut oil, & gorilla snot in select areas
> 
> I see a puff in my future



Is that purple I see? I like.


----------



## VinaytheMrs (Jun 16, 2015)

@AbsyBlvd yes it's maybelline color tattoo it washes out and usually fades overnight. I use a purple and teal shade mostly.


----------



## Joigirl (Jun 17, 2015)

I tried a new technique (new to me anyway) last night, along with eliminating the use of a butter in between my leave in and gel. I ended up with ramen noodle curls that I hope will soften up.  I usually shingle my hair, but I am not sure that is necessary anymore. My curls seem to separate pretty well on their own which allows me to style in about half the time. I just had to smooth a few tangles.

I used Bel Nouvo Avocado and Shea and Sweet Soul Magic gel. I used too much gel, because my hair dried with a hard cast. I have to remember to use less if I don't use a butter. I want to see if I my hair stays moisturized for at least 4-5 days without a butter in the summer.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jun 17, 2015)

Hair is freeeeeeee and so dirty!!!!


----------



## VinaytheMrs (Jun 17, 2015)

Day 4 pulled into a puff


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jun 18, 2015)

Im probably going to have to wash it sooner because of the coconut oil in the leave in I used but so far its drying soft.


----------



## SheenaVee (Jun 18, 2015)

This has been my hair for the week. It's only a one day old wash and go though because I've been co washing almost every night. I normally wash once a week but the sheds that build up after a week are a nightmare so I thought I'd wash a few times a week instead so they won't build up. So far so good! 

Also, I've been stretching my hair with the hair drier and I'm so happy because it shows my length. I went a bit overboard with the stretching on a few pieces at the front which is why they're partially blow dried straight.

I also trimmed my hair at the weekend because my ends felt horrible and now they look and feel so much better. I dyed my hair back to dark brown a few weeks ago. I left some red underneath, which was what I used to have before I dyed the whole of it reddish brown.

I did my usual with my wash and go routine except I did it in the shower so my hair was basically soaking wet. I applied coconut oil to my soaking wet hair. I think I used a bit too much but I don't mind because my hair feels so soft and moisturised. Then I put Eco Argan oil gel over it.

Anyway, here's the pic. Lol apologies for the essay. Oh, and excuse the partial side boob I'm in my comfy house clothes .


----------



## Joigirl (Jun 18, 2015)

SheenaVee said:


> This has been my hair for the week. It's only a one day old wash and go though because I've been co washing almost every night. I normally wash once a week but the sheds that build up after a week are a nightmare so I thought I'd wash a few times a week instead so they won't build up. So far so good!
> 
> Also, I've been stretching my hair with the hair drier and I'm so happy because it shows my length. I went a bit overboard with the stretching on a few pieces at the front which is why they're partially blow dried straight.
> 
> ...


I've got to try that stretching technique. Your hair looks great!


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Jun 18, 2015)

SheenaVee said:


> This has been my hair for the week. It's only a one day old wash and go though because I've been co washing almost every night. I normally wash once a week but the sheds that build up after a week are a nightmare so I thought I'd wash a few times a week instead so they won't build up. So far so good!
> 
> Also, I've been stretching my hair with the hair drier and I'm so happy because it shows my length. I went a bit overboard with the stretching on a few pieces at the front which is why they're partially blow dried straight.
> 
> ...


Your hair looks super soft! Pretty


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Jun 18, 2015)

Second day hair, Olive Oil Eco Styler + Alikay Naturals Shea Yogurt. My hair right after waking up lol. Lately I've only been doing my hair twice a week and it makes it a lot easier for me. I've also been applying safflower oil + castor oil (in an applicator bottle) to my scalp after each wash and some areas that were starting to thin are filling in, plus my scalp is less itchy in my crown (my crown has been really itchy these past several months). I feel like my hair is doing really well with this regimen.


----------



## Joigirl (Jun 18, 2015)

It seems like this thread is the only one that is actually about hair anymore. All the pop culture posts are taking over the forum.


----------



## Honey Bee (Jun 18, 2015)

Joigirl said:


> It seems like this thread is the only one that is actually about hair anymore. *All the pop culture posts are taking over the forum.*


You mean the _hair_ forum? I hadn't noticed that.


----------



## Joigirl (Jun 18, 2015)

Honey Bee said:


> You mean the _hair_ forum? I hadn't noticed that.



I am looking at all of the "new posts" from all of the forums and only a small number are related to hair.


----------



## Honey Bee (Jun 18, 2015)

Joigirl said:


> I am looking at all of the "new posts" from all of the forums and only a small number are related to hair.


Then that might explain it. There are, like, 15 other forums.


----------



## Joigirl (Jun 19, 2015)

There are a lot of forums, but the number of hair related posts are dwindling IMHO. I'm just not that into the Kardashians, so I stay out of those pop culture icon threads as much as I can. That's why I love this thread. There are actual pics and engaged participants.


----------



## Coilystep (Jun 19, 2015)

As far as hair section I'm really only interested in this this thread and the length threads.  I'm not bothered by the other threads I don't really go into kartrashian threads, but I do enjoy entertainment news about others. I also like off topic.


----------



## Coilystep (Jun 19, 2015)

My hair amazes me everyday. Check my what my shrinkage is hiding.


----------



## Napp (Jun 19, 2015)

bebezazueta said:


> Had a good wash and go day today!
> 
> Shampoo - Shea moisture Jamaican black castor oil
> Leave in - V05 moisture milk condish
> ...


 OMG!!! You bc'd! Congrats! Your curls are soooo cute!


----------



## Guinan (Jun 19, 2015)

I frequent almost all the other threads. Sometimes I need a break from talking about hair. However, I have noticed a decline in participation in the hair forums. I have no ideal what that's about. I don't even see newbie intro threads anymore.

I think maybe it's b/c there are so many differences of opinions and the backlash of it is just not worth it to some people. I can even be guilty of that sometimes. However, some people posts the most ridiculous sh*t stirring things; so how can you not expect to get checked; but some members take the "dragging" a little too far.

 And also I think people might be concerned about other sites or people "stealing" photos etc...


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 19, 2015)

^^It wasn't until the search function was down one day, that I took a look back at some threads on pages 1000somethingorother and realised that newbies used to do intro threads. I didn't know that's how we do...sowwy.


----------



## bebezazueta (Jun 19, 2015)

Napp said:


> OMG!!! You bc'd! Congrats! Your curls are soooo cute!



Yes!  Thank you!

Wash and gos everyday so I'll be living in this thread.


----------



## MzRhonda (Jun 19, 2015)

Hello ladies I have been MIA I still have straight hair but I love this thread......looking good ladies.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Jun 19, 2015)

Napp said:


> OMG!!! You bc'd! Congrats! Your curls are soooo cute!


Girl! Where have you been?!


----------



## Napp (Jun 19, 2015)

whiteoleander91 said:


> Girl! Where have you been?!


 Lol! I am really busy with school and work right now. I've neglected  my hair something serious under a weave and my wash n go's don't look good anymore. Plus the forum seems a little dead now or is it just me? Maybe everyone went on vacation.  Lol


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Jun 19, 2015)

Napp said:


> Lol! I am really busy with school and work right now. I've neglected  my hair something serious under a weave and my wash n go's don't look good anymore. Plus the forum seems a little dead now or is it just me? Maybe everyone went on vacation.  Lol


Lol I'm just messing with you. How's cosmetology school going? The forum is a little slow, seems like a lot of ppl don't post anymore


----------



## Napp (Jun 19, 2015)

Cosmo is going very well. Its harder than I anticipated though but it's fun at the same time. I don't have much time for blogging though


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Jun 19, 2015)

Napp said:


> Cosmo is going very well. Its harder than I anticipated though but it's fun at the same time. I don't have much time for blogging though


Good! I'm glad you like it! Anything worth doing/having takes hard work.   Your blogs are always really good so I look forward to more posts in the future.


----------



## Joigirl (Jun 20, 2015)

I had to add Jakaela Hemp and Shea to loosen up the hold on the gel. Definition is great, but I think I may stick with the butters under or over the gel. I hate hard, helmet hair!


----------



## MzRhonda (Jun 20, 2015)

@Joigirl  your curls are always to die for


----------



## Joigirl (Jun 20, 2015)

Thanks @MzRhonda!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jun 21, 2015)

I had rewashed my hair  2 days ago and each night bagged in three ponytails. Today took the baggy off, and released the ponytails, shook and going about my business.

I omitted the leave in with the coconut and added Sweet Soul Magic Gel on top. Rainy weather and baggying working hand in hand. I will probably wash tomorrow.


----------



## beauti (Jun 21, 2015)

*I miss my hair!  will remove my box braids  July 4th weekend then I will be back here.*


----------



## Joigirl (Jun 21, 2015)

@shawnyblazes, that looks really good on you! Cute style.


----------



## Coilystep (Jun 22, 2015)

Washed with tresemme flawless curls shampoo. Conditioned with tresemme flawless curls conditioner. Styled with Camille rose coconut water leave in and curl maker.


----------



## Vshanell (Jun 22, 2015)

Joigirl said:


> I've got to try that stretching technique. Your hair looks great!


Be careful. I was doing that a few years ago cuz I saw so many youtubers doing it but I damaged a section. It's finally to the ends like 3 years later :-( I can't wait until it's fully grown out.


----------



## SheenaVee (Jun 22, 2015)

Pokahontas said:


> Be careful. I was doing that a few years ago cuz I saw so many youtubers doing it but I damaged a section. It's finally to the ends like 3 years later :-( I can't wait until it's fully grown out.



Now I'm scared . Would stretching it out using only the cool shot still work? What I do now is when I stretch I give it a blast of hot air then I use the cool shot the rest of the time.


----------



## Joigirl (Jun 22, 2015)

Pokahontas said:


> Be careful. I was doing that a few years ago cuz I saw so many youtubers doing it but I damaged a section. It's finally to the ends like 3 years later :-( I can't wait until it's fully grown out.



Thanks for the warning. I definitely don't want to damage my hair to show more length. I only use the cool setting, so it probably would do much but cause frizz.


----------



## Vshanell (Jun 22, 2015)

SheenaVee said:


> Now I'm scared . Would stretching it out using only the cool shot still work? What I do now is when I stretch I give it a blast of hot air then I use the cool shot the rest of the time.


I'm not sure if cool would work very well. Maybe if you put some tension on it. I found other ways to stretch (pineapple mostly or banding). I just found a lady on YouTube that bands for stretch and her curls are gorgeous! I'll post her video when I can sit down later....running late as usual lol.

Eta.....


----------



## Coilystep (Jun 23, 2015)

Wet in shower and shook.  Original wash n go was done Sunday evening.


----------



## Coilystep (Jun 23, 2015)

I picked up some carol's daughter for the first time. I got the hair milk original leave-in and hair milk alcohol-free gel.  I may try them this weekend. Has anyone used these before?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jun 24, 2015)

Haven't washed yet and hair is looking great!

If I lived in a rainy state my hair would always be bomb.

Depending on how I feel I will wash tomorrow.

Eta. Just realized this is day 5.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jun 25, 2015)

Fresh Washngo

First picture is right after styling and second picture is 15 minutes later as shrinkage is starting to kick in. By the time its 85% dry  it will be above my eyebrows.


----------



## Guinan (Jun 26, 2015)

I thought this was an interesting technique for a wng. I don't think I would do it though due to the direct heat.


----------



## Coilystep (Jun 26, 2015)

pelohello said:


> I thought this was an interesting technique for a wng. I don't think I would do it though due to the direct heat.


I saw this today too. I thought about trying it for two seconds. I wouldn't want to use a blow dryer like that either.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jun 26, 2015)

pelohello said:


> I thought this was an interesting technique for a wng. I don't think I would do it though due to the direct heat.



Nope, no suh


----------



## Coilystep (Jun 26, 2015)

Look Camille Rose featured one of my pictures today on their Instagram. https://instagram.com/p/4aQOJOzTzm/


----------



## OhTall1 (Jun 26, 2015)

I haven't taken any pictures this week, but I seem to be having good results with Ampro Curl Enhancer Curl Activator Gel for Extra Dry Hair.  I use it in place of SM Curl Enhancing Smoothie.  I still use a gel for hold on top of is because I read somewhere that curl activating gels don't provide great hold.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Jun 26, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> View attachment 330681 Look Camille Rose featured one of my pictures today on their Instagram. https://instagram.com/p/4aQOJOzTzm/


How cool!


----------



## Coilystep (Jun 26, 2015)

whiteoleander91 said:


> How cool!


Lol I felt kinda special.


----------



## Guinan (Jun 27, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> View attachment 330681 Look Camille Rose featured one of my pictures today on their Instagram. https://instagram.com/p/4aQOJOzTzm/


 
Wow! That's exciting. Ur curls are popping in the pic!


----------



## Coilystep (Jun 28, 2015)

Did my normal wash n go with as I am curling jelly. I tried the carols daughter on half of my hair but decided to wash it out. It felt very drying and did not provide slip.  I get great slip with as I am and Camille rose.


----------



## Amarilles (Jun 29, 2015)

Below the ears is a WnG, above the ears will be twistout.  I've been doing my hair like this for a little while now...since I trimmed. Still liking it. Helps the lazy hair on the top, the curls hold for longer too, and the hair looks sleeker.

Used Scurl on the WnG part (it really stretches my hair nowadays) and a  Garnier gel on the twists.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jul 1, 2015)

Fresh washngo with  As I am Naturally Coil Defining Gel.  Not sure if I like it. Will see how it dries.

It was $11.99 for 8ozs, no bueno.

Super Wet, Xtreme Professional and Sweet Soul Magic are epic for my hair. Even better than KCCC. Only reason I tried it is because I saw it in the BSS.


----------



## Coilystep (Jul 1, 2015)

shawnyblazes said:


> Fresh washngo with  As I am Naturally Coil Defining Gel.  Not sure if I like it. Will see how it dries.
> 
> It was $11.99 for 8ozs, no bueno.
> 
> Super Wet, Xtreme Professional and Sweet Soul Magic are epic for my hair. Even better than KCCC. Only reason I tried it is because I saw it in the BSS.View attachment 331199


If you decide to purchase the as I am again purchase from Sally's especially when they have bogo free. Sally's has 16oz jars. I always load up when they have sale. I'm able to get at least 4 wash n goes per jar and my wash n goes generally last 6 days.


----------



## Coilystep (Jul 2, 2015)

Looks like Sally's is having a buy 2 get 1 free sale for the month of July. I had a brochure in my mail today. Time to stock up on some things.


----------



## Coilystep (Jul 2, 2015)

Hey I follow moknows hair. She has a new video up on wash n goes. She demonstrates using two ladies. One with type 4 hair and one with type 3 hair. Uses basically the same products with beautiful results on both ladies.


----------



## Coilystep (Jul 3, 2015)

About to go to gym but then randomly decided to play in my hair.  Used beautiful textures curl definer.  I did not use any conditioner because it seems to flake when I've paired it with conditioner in the past.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jul 3, 2015)

I do not like the As I am.  It's very dry feeling and just not long lasting.  If I rewet my hair it would be okay but I usually dont have to do that unless I want to feel water on my hair.  I would wash my hair again right now but tomorrow I will slather it in conditioner because I'm going to be swimming all day. I'm going to bring my SSM Curl Stimulator Gel with me though so I can do my hair in time for Church on Sunday.


----------



## SlimPickinz (Jul 3, 2015)

Finally got my hands on the Wetline gel @whiteoleander91 mentioned a WHILE ago. I will use it for my wash and go tmrw. Idk if I should plop or not. 

I'm doing a prepoo now with grape seed oil. Then I'll shampoo with SM black soap dandruff shampoo & DC with Joico overnight.


----------



## SlimPickinz (Jul 3, 2015)

My Wetline gel came with a comb inside it lol


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Jul 3, 2015)

SlimPickinz said:


> My Wetline gel came with a comb inside it lol


 I hope you like the gel!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jul 3, 2015)

SlimPickinz said:


> My Wetline gel came with a comb inside it lol


mine too,  its my favorite non natural gel. Its very heavy but after it dries, my hair coils back to my head extra boingy


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 5, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> View attachment 331319 About to go to gym but then randomly decided to play in my hair.  Used beautiful textures curl definer.  I did not use any conditioner because it seems to flake when I've paired it with conditioner in the past.


Your hair is so pretty, I love your curls.


----------



## Coilystep (Jul 5, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> Your hair is so pretty, I love your curls.


Your so sweet @Cattypus1 thank you.


----------



## SlimPickinz (Jul 5, 2015)

It's a good gel. It takes some getting used to because of the weight but I'm on day 2 hair & my sht is still fresh.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Jul 5, 2015)

wash and go from the other day; olive oil eco + oyin hair dew


----------



## Coilystep (Jul 5, 2015)

SlimPickinz said:


> It's a good gel. It takes some getting used to because of the weight but I'm on day 2 hair & my sht is still fresh.


Which gel


----------



## Coilystep (Jul 5, 2015)

Fresh wash n go for the week. With curl maker and coconut water leave in. Both Camille Rose products.


----------



## Napp (Jul 6, 2015)

I got a hair cut again. My curls are popping now. It seems that the neglect of my hair really took it's toll. It seems like I will never pass apl with natural hair.


----------



## Coilystep (Jul 6, 2015)

Napp said:


> I got a hair cut again. My curls are popping now. It seems that the neglect of my hair really took it's toll. It seems like I will never pass apl with natural hair.


Sorry you had to cut. I hope you can get back on track. Your hair is always so pretty to me.


----------



## SlimPickinz (Jul 6, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> Which gel


Wetline Max hold gel


----------



## MissMusic (Jul 6, 2015)

shawnyblazes said:


> Fresh washngo with  As I am Naturally Coil Defining Gel.  Not sure if I like it. Will see how it dries.
> 
> It was $11.99 for 8ozs, no bueno.
> 
> Super Wet, Xtreme Professional and Sweet Soul Magic are epic for my hair. Even better than KCCC. Only reason I tried it is because I saw it in the BSS.View attachment 331199



Wetline and Sweet Soul Magic are one of my favorite combo's as well. My biggest gripe with the As I Am gel is that the hold doesn't last past a day for me. I haven't decided what to do with the jar I have on my shelf.


----------



## MissMusic (Jul 6, 2015)

Recently I tried Miss Jessie's Coily Custard, which was surprisingly good. I was able to get a good amount of definition with multi day hair.

I also did a comparison of KCCC and Camille Rose Curl Maker.


----------



## MissMusic (Jul 6, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> Hey I follow moknows hair. She has a new video up on wash n goes. She demonstrates using two ladies. One with type 4 hair and one with type 3 hair. Uses basically the same products with beautiful results on both ladies.


 
I love this video! Moknowshair's channel is a great natural girl resource


----------



## Coilystep (Jul 6, 2015)

MissMusic said:


> I love this video! Moknowshair's channel is a great natural girl resource


I love her channel and how she explains everything.


----------



## Coilystep (Jul 7, 2015)

Where is everyone? I'm going to be going on vacation soon. I'm debating on whether I will wear a wash n go or if I will get braids. I feel pretty confident that I will be able do my normal wash n goes with minimal hassle. However I plan to be in the ocean and pool everyday. I don't want to send a bunch of time on my hair. This will be my first vacation since going natural. Usually I just get braids. What are your thoughts?


----------



## Guinan (Jul 7, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> Where is everyone? I'm going to be going on vacation soon. I'm debating on whether I will wear a wash n go or if I will get braids. I feel pretty confident that I will be able do my normal wash n goes with minimal hassle. However I plan to be in the ocean and pool everyday. I don't want to send a bunch of time on my hair. This will be my first vacation since going natural. Usually I just get braids. What are your thoughts?



The last thing that I would want to worry about is my hair while I'm on vacation; so I elect braids.


----------



## Guinan (Jul 7, 2015)

I plan on doing some wng's next week. I cant wait to try the Aunt Jackie flaxseed gel. It's just that I REALLY hate the way I look in a wng. I'm going to try to stretch it out w/ my diffuser


----------



## Coilystep (Jul 7, 2015)

pelohello said:


> I plan on doing some wng's next week. I cant wait to try the Aunt Jackie flaxseed gel. It's just that I REALLY hate the way I look in a wng. I'm going to try to stretch it out w/ my diffuser


I have this gel. I tried out I think back in the winter or spring. I didn't notice any extra elongation as promised on the jar. I will do a search and see if I posted about my experience.


----------



## Coilystep (Jul 7, 2015)

pelohello said:


> The last thing that I would want to worry about is my hair while I'm on vacation; so I elect braids.


Vacation is when I get my long hair fix usually anyway. I don't wear weave so when I get braids for vacation I always get pretty long. I call it my beach hair. I will probably go with large twist.


----------



## Coilystep (Jul 7, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> I went to beauty supply store yesterday and wasn't looking for anything in particular. I ended up picking up some aunt jackies don't shrink gel and beautiful textures curl defining custard(this is a repurchase I used this occasionally while I transitioned for slick down styles I'm excited to try it on my hair now that it's fully natural). This morning I used the aunt jackies. I'm not really noticing less shrinkage. I wasn't really expecting it either.


@pelohello see quote for my thoughts on this gel. It did have a pleasant scent if I remember corectly.

Eta: click on arrow in quote box and it will take you to that post and you can see pictures of my hair with the gel.


----------



## Guinan (Jul 7, 2015)

@stephanie75miller , I REALLY like the med size twist. I think that's gonna be my next protective style.


----------



## OhTall1 (Jul 7, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> Where is everyone? I'm going to be going on vacation soon. I'm debating on whether I will wear a wash n go or if I will get braids. I feel pretty confident that I will be able do my normal wash n goes with minimal hassle. However I plan to be in the ocean and pool everyday. I don't want to send a bunch of time on my hair. This will be my first vacation since going natural. Usually I just get braids. What are your thoughts?


If I could take full size products I'd do WNGs.  If I was catching a flight and was limited to smaller bottles in a carry-on, then I think I'd do braids.


----------



## Joigirl (Jul 7, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> Where is everyone? I'm going to be going on vacation soon. I'm debating on whether I will wear a wash n go or if I will get braids. I feel pretty confident that I will be able do my normal wash n goes with minimal hassle. However I plan to be in the ocean and pool everyday. I don't want to send a bunch of time on my hair. This will be my first vacation since going natural. Usually I just get braids. What are your thoughts?



I'm debating the same thing for my daughter and me. I want braids, but won't have time for the take down when I get back.


----------



## OhTall1 (Jul 7, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> Where is everyone?


I'm still here doing wng's.  Not adventurous enough to try anything else.  I traded my SM curl enhancing products for curl enhancing gel and I'm liking the results.  I also tried to color my hair last weekend but didn't get my hair as light as I wanted it.  I'm waiting until the end of summer and then I'll try again.

I'm stilling trying to find the right daily spray.  Right now I'm tinkering around with some DIY recipes.  I have some oils, some EOs, glycerine and aloe vera juice, and I'm trying to come up with the winning combination.


----------



## Joigirl (Jul 7, 2015)

Wash n go using Naturelle Grow Plantain Leave in and SSM gel. My hair still hates NG. It totally dries out my hair as if it has coconut oil. My curls look okay because I used a denman to detangle (overly defines my curls) but I've had to moisturize my crown every day which is unusual. Can't rewash until Thursday. My pjism keeps getting me in trouble.


----------



## Coilystep (Jul 8, 2015)

Joigirl said:


> View attachment 331717 View attachment 331719 Wash n go using Naturelle Grow Plantain Leave in and SSM gel. My hair still hates NG. It totally dries out my hair as if it has coconut oil. My curls look okay because I used a denman to detangle (overly defines my curls) but I've had to moisturize my crown every day which is unusual. Can't rewash until Thursday. My pjism keeps getting me in trouble.


Lol I know what you mean. I have found some great products that I know work, and I should be content with them. However I find myself self still buying random products that I  probably don't need and probably won't work for me.


----------



## bebezazueta (Jul 8, 2015)

I agree with the pjism!

Went to New Orleans natural hair expo & had a blast. Bought so many new products to try on my wash & gos. Yesterday I shampooed with taliah waajid curly shampoo. I then detangled with their great detangler and left it in as my leave in. My hair still smells good and is so soft. The pic below is second day hair. I had a lot of body/movement but a lot of shrinkage as well.


----------



## MzRhonda (Jul 8, 2015)

I am still straight it is easier for me at the moment being out of school for the summer I can just jump up wash my face brush teeth and do work around the house (repairs, remodel, cleaning etc etc) and still look presentable if someone comes to the door or I have to run out for an errand....plus if I need to get somewhere quickly in the morning I just jump in and out of the shower because I don't have time to fool with the WnG since I have not mastered 2nd or even 3rd day hair


----------



## pattyr5 (Jul 8, 2015)

Joigirl said:


> View attachment 331717 View attachment 331719 Wash n go using Naturelle Grow Plantain Leave in and SSM gel. My hair still hates NG. It totally dries out my hair as if it has coconut oil. My curls look okay because I used a denman to detangle (overly defines my curls) but I've had to moisturize my crown every day which is unusual. Can't rewash until Thursday. My pjism keeps getting me in trouble.



I want a love button option.  Your curls are everything.  I'm with you on the PJism....I know what works so why do I keep trying other stuff?  I need to get my behind in one of those use your stash challenges and stop playing!  But I have to say I LOVE Naturelle Grow....I try not to get too heavy into products I can't find on the ground so I stick to just trying all kinds of DC's.


----------



## pattyr5 (Jul 8, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> Vacation is when I get my long hair fix usually anyway. I don't wear weave so when I get braids for vacation I always get pretty long. I call it my beach hair. I will probably go with large twist. View attachment 331659




Your hair is absolutely gorgeous.  My head is so sensitive that I can't take braids/twists etc.  But I'm really feeling this hair on you!


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 8, 2015)

I wish I could get the NG marshmallow (and something) protein free DC over here. I really want to try this DC as I'm yet to find a good moisturising DC (without cones). 

Anyway, I'm still here too. I washed my hair yesterday and dusted. 

I've been washing my hair about twice a week but I am getting a little bored of seeing my problem patches all the time. I'm considering using some henna and hibiscus. I've also been thinking about putting it away for a little while...waiting on my wig.


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 8, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> Vacation is when I get my long hair fix usually anyway. I don't wear weave so when I get braids for vacation I always get pretty long. I call it my beach hair. I will probably go with large twist



Loving those twists on you.


----------



## Coilystep (Jul 8, 2015)

pattyr5 said:


> Your hair is absolutely gorgeous.  My head is so sensitive that I can't take braids/twists etc.  But I'm really feeling this hair on you!


Thanks @pattyr5. I'm hoping it will be ok I haven't had braids since I've been natural. I called the girl that did my large twists (she was so gentle), and she's not braiding anymore. So I will have probably have to go to the Africans.


----------



## Joigirl (Jul 8, 2015)

pattyr5 said:


> I want a love button option.  Your curls are everything.  I'm with you on the PJism....I know what works so why do I keep trying other stuff?  I need to get my behind in one of those use your stash challenges and stop playing!  But I have to say I LOVE Naturelle Grow....I try not to get too heavy into products I can't find on the ground so I stick to just trying all kinds of DC's.



Thanks @pattyr5! I wanted to like NG so badly, but it just doesn't work for me. It costs about half the price of Curl Junkie, but I guess my hair likes the expensive stuff.


----------



## Coilystep (Jul 10, 2015)

Used naturally silk elements custard and leave in conditioner for the first time. I'm pleased so far.


----------



## uofmpanther (Jul 12, 2015)

I'm still doing my wash n gos. I just did a 50/50 with Kinky Curly on one side and As I Am on the other side. The Kinky Curly kept my hair more elongated and looked better, but it was sticky when I rewet for second day hair.


----------



## Joigirl (Jul 12, 2015)

Sticking with my favorites this week. DB Daily Leave in, SSM gel in most of my head. I used UFD when SSM ran out after 3/4 of my hair was styled.


----------



## bronzephoenix (Jul 12, 2015)

Wng using Trader Joe's TTT and Evoo after my fenugreek dc. I'll never stray from fenugreek again!!


----------



## Vshanell (Jul 13, 2015)

I've been doing lots of wng's but I'm frustrated with my hair and trying to get the look I want. If I luck up and get it the humidity destroys it. The Eden's Body Works still works as far as humidity but for some reason I stopped getting the curls I wanted. Been thinking of doing Marley twists for a break.


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 13, 2015)

uofmpanther said:


> I'm still doing my wash n gos. I just did a 50/50 with Kinky Curly on one side and As I Am on the other side. The Kinky Curly kept my hair more elongated and looked better, but it was sticky when I rewet for second day hair.



That KCCC is just magic for elongation. It is by far, my favourite gel. I glob some into an empty container and dilute it heavily with water. This way, it dries a little faster and is not so sticky.


----------



## Honey Bee (Jul 13, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> That KCCC is just magic for elongation. It is by far, my fabourote gel. I glob some into an empty container and dilute it heavily with water. This way, it dries a little do faster and is not so sticky.


You making me wanna try it again.  I've been avoiding it while I get my wng technique right, didn't want to waste it.


----------



## Joigirl (Jul 13, 2015)

Pokahontas said:


> View attachment 332113 I've been doing lots of wng's but I'm frustrated with my hair and trying to get the look I want. If I luck up and get it the humidity destroys it. The Eden's Body Works still works as far as humidity but for some reason I stopped getting the curls I wanted. Been thinking of doing Marley twists for a break.



Have you clarified recently and or done a protein treatment?


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 13, 2015)

Honey Bee said:


> You making me wanna try it again.  I've been avoiding it while I get my wng technique right, didn't want to waste it.



I know what you mean. That stuff isn't cheap! But using it diluted gives me my best wash and goes. So that helps a little with the cost.


----------



## Coilystep (Jul 13, 2015)

Did a fresh wash n go this morning. Should have done it yesterday but was feeling  lazy. I used as I am curling jelly.


----------



## Vshanell (Jul 13, 2015)

Joigirl said:


> Have you clarified recently and or done a protein treatment?


Yes I keep up with those pretty well. I only clarify with a regular sulfate shampoo and I've been wondering if that's enough or if I need a real clarifying shampoo?


----------



## Joigirl (Jul 13, 2015)

Give that a try. I found that I was not using a heavy enough protein treatment after I straightened my hair. Maybe you also need a slightly more potent treatment?


----------



## uofmpanther (Jul 14, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> I know what you mean. That stuff isn't cheap! But using it diluted gives me my best wash and goes. So that helps a little with the cost.


Thanks for the tip on adding water.  I buy it during a good Curlmart sale.  20% off plus $2 or $5 shipping on my full order. 

I like my hair with KCCC and UFD, so my next comparison will be those two.


----------



## VinaytheMrs (Jul 15, 2015)

I've been in faux hawks, halo braids and twist outs. I miss you allllllllllll... I think i will come back home soon


----------



## Vshanell (Jul 16, 2015)

I love the denman for curl definition and clumping but shrinkage with it is a beast!

Just got some Shea Moisture goodies that I can't wait to try out on wng's.


----------



## Coilystep (Jul 16, 2015)

Pokahontas said:


> I love the denman for curl definition and clumping but shrinkage with it is a beast!
> 
> Just got some Shea Moisture goodies that I can't wait to try out on wng's.


I've stopped using my denman because of the shrinkage and frizz it was causing.  I get much better results from just my fingers. If I'm rushing I use my denman.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jul 16, 2015)

Day 5 of my latest wng. Started a new job Monday and have no time to do my hair when I get home. I refuse to sleep in wet hair.  I'll do it early Saturday and let it air dry all day.  

Xtreme wet line for elongation with a little SSM on top for long wear is the business!


----------



## Coilystep (Jul 16, 2015)

shawnyblazes said:


> Day 5 of my latest wng. Started a new job Monday and have no time to do my hair when I get home. I refuse to sleep in wet hair.  I'll do it early Saturday and let it air dry all day.
> 
> Xtreme wet line for elongation with a little SSM on top for long wear is the business!


Congrats on your new job


----------



## Coilystep (Jul 16, 2015)

Day 4 last night I was very lazy and did not put my locsoc on. I just slept with my hair loose on satin pillowcase


----------



## Guinan (Jul 16, 2015)

I plan on going back to Wng's next month or whenever I get a new hair dryer. I REALLY hate my shrinkage cause I look like little orphan annie. So I'm hoping that by me diffusing my hair it will help elongate my curls. I am also thinking of trying out deva chan salon's way of elongating the curls. They put clips at the roots while the hair is drying.


----------



## OhTall1 (Jul 17, 2015)

^^^I thought the clips were about lifting at the root so you didn't end up with triangle shaped hair.  I'd love to see your end results.  For me, I feel like diffusing gives me more shrinkage.


----------



## Guinan (Jul 17, 2015)

LaChaBla said:


> ^^^I thought the clips were about lifting at the root so you didn't end up with triangle shaped hair.  I'd love to see your end results.  For me, I feel like diffusing gives me more shrinkage.



I couldn't find a pic where they used the large clips to weigh the hair down. At this point I'll try anything that will help w/ this shrinkage.


----------



## pattyr5 (Jul 17, 2015)

So my friend gave me a box full of products. I tried the World of Curls pudding and got a good result. Puddings never did anything for me before. My only negative is the roots are still wet several hours later.


----------



## Honey Bee (Jul 17, 2015)

LaChaBla said:


> ^^^I thought the clips were about lifting at the root so you didn't end up with triangle shaped hair.


I use clips to shape the bang and crown portions of my hair.


----------



## MissMusic (Jul 17, 2015)

For this wash and go, I compared Ampro Olive Oil Gel (left) with Wetline Xtreme Gel (right).


----------



## pattyr5 (Jul 18, 2015)

MissMusic said:


> For this wash and go, I compared Ampro Olive Oil Gel (left) with Wetline Xtreme Gel (right).


I have yet to try Wetline. Which did you like best?


----------



## uofmpanther (Jul 18, 2015)

I did a wash n go with Kinky curly on one side and Uncle Funky's Daughter on the other side.  I used curl junkie Curl assurance and my oil mix under the gel on each side.Both sides pretty much perform the same.


----------



## MissMusic (Jul 19, 2015)

pattyr5 said:


> I have yet to try Wetline. Which did you like best?



I like the Ampro Olive Oil Gel better, but I don't think you can go wrong with either. They both give great curl definition, hold and doesn't take away from moisture.


----------



## Honey Bee (Jul 19, 2015)

MissMusic said:


> *I like the Ampro Olive Oil Gel bette*r, but I don't think you can go wrong with either. They both give great curl definition, hold and doesn't take away from moisture.


Why? I love Wetline, could there possibly be something better?


----------



## OhTall1 (Jul 19, 2015)

Maybe it's too early to tell, but I think I found a recipe for a daily spray.   I used The Works recipe from here

*The WORKS Spritz*
– 3-4 parts water
– 2 parts aloe vera juice
– 2 parts glycerin
– 1 part coconut oil
– 1 part olive oil
– few drops essential oil (your favorite)

Instead of essential oil, I bought some fragrance oils.  Right now I'm using coconut lime verbena and it smells great!  So far it's keeping my hair really moisturized.  I think I read that aloe vera juice needs to be refrigerated, so the only downside is that I keep it in the refrigerator and have to warm it everyday to liquify the oil.


----------



## Coilystep (Jul 20, 2015)

Got my hair dyed on Saturday to get rid of my grays. I decided to only let them dye it. I styled it myself when I got home. I used as I am detangling conditioner and curling jelly. I will be getting my twist install on Wednesday I made my appointment. I will miss you guys while I'm in twists.   This is my hair today I just let it get wet in shower and shook.


----------



## pattyr5 (Jul 21, 2015)

I used the olive oil Ampro gel...hated in.  Hair was so dry and stiff and it did not mix well with my leave-in.  It was like little curds of cottage cheese in my hair.


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 22, 2015)

I washed my hair yesterday. I slept with the ends in cling film. This morning I undid it and let it enjoy some shower steam.


----------



## Napp (Jul 22, 2015)

I was in the hospital and couldn't even think of taking care of my hair. Now that I'm out I can see all of the damage that has happened I think I might just cut it off and start over or at least get a deep trim. I am not even sad about it.


----------



## Coilystep (Jul 22, 2015)

Napp said:


> I was in the hospital and couldn't even think of taking care of my hair. Now that I'm out I can see all of the damage that has happened I think I might just cut it off and start over or at least get a deep trim. I am not even sad about it.


Sorry to hear you were in the hospital. I hope you're feeling better.


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 22, 2015)

^^ @Napp I hope you're okay.


----------



## MissMusic (Jul 22, 2015)

pattyr5 said:


> I used the olive oil Ampro gel...hated in.  Hair was so dry and stiff and it did not mix well with my leave-in.  It was like little curds of cottage cheese in my hair.



Oh no!!!! Sorry it didn't work out for you


----------



## pattyr5 (Jul 22, 2015)

Napp said:


> I was in the hospital and couldn't even think of taking care of my hair. Now that I'm out I can see all of the damage that has happened I think I might just cut it off and start over or at least get a deep trim. I am not even sad about it.




Sorry to hear you were in the hospital. I hope you are ok now.


----------



## uofmpanther (Jul 22, 2015)

Napp said:


> I was in the hospital and couldn't even think of taking care of my hair. Now that I'm out I can see all of the damage that has happened I think I might just cut it off and start over or at least get a deep trim. I am not even sad about it.



Sorry to hear you were in the hospital. I hope you are doing better now.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jul 23, 2015)

I'm wearing my hair in  wngs weekly. 
I simply run my hands thru it with a little water in the mornings and go.

Tonight I walk into Davids bridal. Two women are staring.  The first lady with sisterlocs says,  is your hair in sisterlocs? I say no..she says..twists?  I say no..this is just my hair.  She's like wow!

I tell you, tightly curled 4's are underrated.  My curls are the size of a coffee stirrer  but fully defined. A lot of people walk up on me like whoaaa!


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 24, 2015)

Water rinsed my hair last night and slathered on the usual oils and diluted gel. I slept with my hair in two bunches (with the ends wrapped in cling film), tied with a silk scarf. This morning took everything down and let the shower steam do the rest.

This is my hair (fully dried) this evening.


----------



## SheenaVee (Jul 24, 2015)

Honey Bee said:


> You making me wanna try it again.  I've been avoiding it while I get my wng technique right, didn't want to waste it.



Please post pics of your wash and go when you get your technique right!


I wanted to post some pics seeing as I've cut my hair but they're not turning out great. I'll try post on the weekend or something after I've washed and restyled it.


----------



## Coilystep (Jul 24, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Water rinsed my hair last night and slathered on the usual oils and diluted gel. I slept with my hair in two bunches (with the ends wrapped in cling film), tied with a silk scarf. This morning took everything down and let the shower steam do the rest.
> 
> This is my hair (fully dried) this evening.View attachment 333263 View attachment 333267


This looks great @AbsyBlvd


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 24, 2015)

Thank you @stephanie75miller. Sometimes I feel a little bothered about my shorter bits. I'm pulling myself out of one of those times right now, but overall my hair feels really good. And I got a compliment on how shiny it was today, so that helps.


----------



## VinaytheMrs (Jul 24, 2015)

Hair started from and old flat twist style.
Mist with water
Shea butter (praying hands method)
Olive oil Ecostyler (praying hands)
Pulled the back half into a low puff
 
 
My bday is tomorrow and I realllly want to blow dry and Bantu knot. Time will tell. A coworker got me huge bottles of shampoo and conditioner anyone heard of this?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jul 26, 2015)

I started my hair at 954 knowing church starts at 1130.

Luckily ,its not dripping wet as i head out the door.  Swapped my rhassoul for the usual bentonite in my clay mask and as usual its just yummy. I have to remember to switch my clays up.

Used Xtreme Wet line and SSM on top.  I'll try and upload pictures later in the day. Have a blessed day today!!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jul 26, 2015)

It's about 85% dry. Hopefully I will be able to ponytail to stretch overnight.


----------



## MzRhonda (Jul 27, 2015)

My wash n go from yesterday


----------



## SheenaVee (Jul 28, 2015)

I cut my hair last week and I've basically just been wearing wash and go's everyday. I just do the usual and use my usual products. Loving having shorter hair! Only annoying thing is, with shorter hair it's more difficult to get 2nd, 3rd, 4th day hair. I've been co washing every night or every other night since. 

Anyway, here are the pics. The pic of the back was taken the day before the other 2 pics but that was the best back pic I had lol. My hair basically looks the same every time anyway.


----------



## nothidden (Jul 28, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> That KCCC is just magic for elongation. It is by far, my favourite gel. I glob some into an empty container and dilute it heavily with water. This way, it dries a little faster and is not so sticky.


I've just gone back to KCKT and KCCC.  The definition is great.  I also plan to dilute the gel.

Not sure why I never joined this thread.  I WnG daily.


----------



## Coilystep (Jul 28, 2015)

Welcome @nothidden   Please post pictures when you can we love all wash n goes. Tell us about your regime.


----------



## nothidden (Jul 28, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> Welcome @nothidden   Please post pictures when you can we love all wash n goes. Tell us about your regime.



Thanks for the welcome, @stephanie75miller 

As for my regimen:
Cleanse -- If time permits I do a quick clay wash w/Terressentials Mud Wash until I'm back to mixing my own.  I work the clay thru until I feel definition.  If I don't have time for clay, I just co-wash. 
Condition -- I always apply conditioner after clay.  I'd been using DevaCurl One Condition for a while, but I'm back to KCKT.  Again, I work the product thru until I feel definition.  I don't rinse all of it out.  This morning I warmed the KCKT, and the definition was great.
Style -- I'll either use DevaCurl's Styling Cream or Light Defining Gel, or KCCC.  I try to squeeze as much excess water out after I apply the styler.  Otherwise I'm at work with wet hair.

I still don't work in sections, but it is always on my to-do list.  My hair is short (less than 6 inches) but thick and really dense in the back, and I'm just not ready to tackle it.  I won't be able to get away w/this much longer, though.


----------



## Coilystep (Jul 28, 2015)

nothidden said:


> Thanks for the welcome, @stephanie75miller
> 
> As for my regimen:
> Cleanse -- If time permits I do a quick clay wash w/Terressentials Mud Wash until I'm back to mixing my own.  I work the clay thru until I feel definition.  If I don't have time for clay, I just co-wash.
> ...


Working in sections has definitely been a must in my regimen. My hair isn't super long but I would get overwhelmed if I didn't work in sections.


----------



## VinaytheMrs (Jul 28, 2015)

I can't wait to buy some new gels but I have to use what I have first!
Luesta coconut milk shampoo
Luesta Argan oil conditioner
SM Shea butter masque
Shea butter
Gorilla snot punk
Eco styler olive oil


Sides were pinned back


----------



## MzRhonda (Jul 28, 2015)

I have not been feeling well the last few days...tooth ache which now needs root canal so been in bed most of the day and have flat hair, lol. I showered and at the end just wet my hands and ran them through my hair to fluff a little bit and was pretty impressed with the outcome.....once I feel better I will try that then add a bit of product to style it.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jul 28, 2015)

MzRhonda said:


> I have not been feeling well the last few days...tooth ache which now needs root canal so been in bed most of the day and have flat hair, lol. I showered and at the end just wet my hands and ran them through my hair to fluff a little bit and was pretty impressed with the outcome.....once I feel better I will try that then add a bit of product to style it.


Feel better soon.


----------



## Joigirl (Jul 30, 2015)

I love Donna Marie Curl Cream. My hair is soft and moisturized.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 1, 2015)

I had my first, can I touch your hair question from a polish lady today. 

It's so ironic because she said, her mother used to tell them curly hair was better, so they would get curly perms but the damage was bad so she stopped eventually .  Word for word, she said, " I learned to embrace my natural hair and stopped wishing for hair I would never have. "   My mouth dropped. 

It was such a relatable topic because it took me a long time to realize my hair doesn't need to be straight to be accepted.  

Lol, she was funny because she asked me was my hair my own.  She had just learned about fake hair and weaves. 
She's came to the US in her teens I think but her accent is thick. I thought I would be offended but our conversation evolved from hair to Christianity. 

It was interesting.


----------



## Vshanell (Aug 1, 2015)

Super sick of these last few inches of heat damage. It's a small section and it's finally grown out to the ends (took years). Sometimes I can conceal it but sometimes it hangs there like limp noodles. It's taking all I have not to chop. If I wore my hair curly all the time I wouldn't hesitate but I'll be going back to roller sets in fall so I'm scared it's gonna look like I have a chunk missing. Ugh I want to cut it so bad!


----------



## Vshanell (Aug 1, 2015)

Current wng


----------



## Coilystep (Aug 2, 2015)

I took my kinky twist out today. I had a lot of shed hair but I may just being paranoid. I was also worrying about my edges the whole time. I did my wash n go with as I am curling jelly.


----------



## pattyr5 (Aug 2, 2015)

Ok so when I began this challenge in the fall I was gushing over Jan's Carter's curl defining cream. The only reason why I stopped using it was because it made my hair crispy dry on 2nd day.   Well, I tried it again an OMG is love, love, love.

This time I paired it with Jurl Junky smoothing leave-in and Shea Moisture curl defining smoothie. My hair so so darn soft and I still have nice definition on day 2 which is always a problem for me.


----------



## Coilystep (Aug 3, 2015)

Here pictures of my hair today. This is day 3 just wet it and shook this morning.


----------



## pattyr5 (Aug 3, 2015)

nothidden said:


> I've just gone back to KCKT and KCCC.  The definition is great.  I also plan to dilute the gel.
> 
> Not sure why I never joined this thread.  I WnG daily.




We love pics here!!  Show us your lovely curls.


----------



## MzRhonda (Aug 3, 2015)

@stephanie75miller  Love the hair and shoes!


----------



## Coilystep (Aug 3, 2015)

Thanks @MzRhonda


----------



## pattyr5 (Aug 4, 2015)

Still decent hair on day 4. All thanks....unbelievable.


----------



## Coilystep (Aug 4, 2015)

@pattyr5 it looks good. Is this the longest you've gone? What did you do different?


----------



## pattyr5 (Aug 4, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> @pattyr5 it looks good. Is this the longest you've gone? What did you do different?



Yes, this is the longest I've gone.  Usually by day 3 I have to redo my hair or put in a puff.  I really have to give you credit though.  I was looking at your post from yesterday and thinking that you always had good wash and go's because of where you live.  Back in January, when I was down in ATL I had my best wash and go's and you said something about that good Georgia water.  But yesterday I really READ your post instead of drooling over your curls and you said you "wet" your hair and I kept thinking about that.  In the past I would try to refresh my hair like the girls on Youtube and they always lightly mist their hair.  The misting always made my frizz worse and broke down the curl.  So today I took a spray bottle and really wet the strands that had gotten frizzy.  That reactivated the product and took the frizz down.  I think my texture is cottony or spongy (I don't understand the difference) and it causes my hair to stay frizzy if the product is not fresh.  But wetting it, like a strong stream of water, gets the product to work like when first applied.


----------



## Coilystep (Aug 4, 2015)

pattyr5 said:


> Yes, this is the longest I've gone.  Usually by day 3 I have to redo my hair or put in a puff.  I really have to give you credit though.  I was looking at your post from yesterday and thinking that you always had good wash and go's because of where you live.  Back in January, when I was down in ATL I had my best wash and go's and you said something about that good Georgia water.  But yesterday I really READ your post instead of drooling over your curls and you said you "wet" your hair and I kept thinking about that.  In the past I would try to refresh my hair like the girls on Youtube and they always lightly mist their hair.  The misting always made my frizz worse and broke down the curl.  So today I took a spray bottle and really wet the strands that had gotten frizzy.  That reactivated the product and took the frizz down.  I think my texture is cottony or spongy (I don't understand the difference) and it causes my hair to stay frizzy if the product is not fresh.  But wetting it, like a strong stream of water, gets the product to work like when first applied.


Glad I could help. Yeah that lightly spraying stuff didn't work for me either and it use to frustrate me that I couldn't get multiple day hair. I really don't know how or why I decided to really wet my hair. I'm just glad I did finally figure it out.


----------



## pattyr5 (Aug 4, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> Glad I could help. Yeah that lightly spraying stuff didn't work for me either and it use to frustrate me that I couldn't get multiple day hair. I really don't know how or why I decided to really wet my hair. I'm just glad I did finally figure it out.



I'm glad you did because it never occurred to me to do it.  I was just copying you   
That's what is so good about these boards, we can share products or techniques beyond what's on Youtube.  I don't know about you but I have yet to find a hair twin or even someone who's hair behaves like mine


----------



## Coilystep (Aug 4, 2015)

@pattyr5 I have given up on finding a hair twin. I just try things I think will work at this point.  I follow all different types of people on YouTube.


----------



## Vshanell (Aug 4, 2015)

As soon as my hair comes I'm putting twists in. I'll miss yall!... If all goes well, it's my first time.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 4, 2015)

I'm super lazy with my hair. Once a week is when I style.  I smooth water over it in the morning and call it a day until next morning.  Weekly washing. 

I used a leave in with aloe in it and my hair is extra crispy indoors.  Doesnt bother me too much because hair still looks good. 

Im totally over stressing over my hair.  I don't know if I'll be able to do my hair as I get bigger so I may go into crochet braids in October.


----------



## Coilystep (Aug 6, 2015)

This is day five.


----------



## pattyr5 (Aug 6, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> View attachment 334115 This is day five.





stephanie75miller said:


> View attachment 334115 This is day five.



Wow....love those curls in front!!!!


----------



## Coilystep (Aug 6, 2015)

pattyr5 said:


> Wow....love those curls in front!!!!


Thanks.


----------



## pattyr5 (Aug 7, 2015)

Anyone ever try this leave-in?  I got it at Sally's and I love it!  I don't know if the curl elongation part is true but it worked well under my Jane Carter curl defining cream


----------



## Coilystep (Aug 7, 2015)

pattyr5 said:


> View attachment 334181 Anyone ever try this leave-in?  I got it at Sally's and I love it!  I don't know if the curl elongation part is true but it worked well under my Jane Carter curl defining cream


I haven't. I'm trying to stay away from Shea moisture.  I'm usually underwhelmed. That's the real expensive one right?


----------



## Coilystep (Aug 7, 2015)

My mil got me this shirt

Eta: ww just looked at my shirt and said "I need one of those"


----------



## Coilystep (Aug 7, 2015)

Mahoganycurls has a new video up. Basically talking about her go to combination for a great wash n go. I swear she can use anything. I probably wouldn't use this combo because the three products she's talking about I haven't had the best of luck with these brands.  I posted this because it maybe helpful to one of you.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 9, 2015)

used the same styling products and hair is hard as can be out and about.  I washed before church this morning and then sat in the AC. That always equals hard hair..

The dew points are 63 here today so my hair should feel better than it does but I think its the air thats blowing it thats making it feel hard because now that I am sitting in one spot , its becoming cushy.


----------



## Coilystep (Aug 9, 2015)

Went to target specifically for Camille rose curl maker, but they didn't have any . So I picked up kinky curly knot today and kinky curly curling custard for the first time. I'm about to do my hair for the week we shall see how it turns out.


----------



## Coilystep (Aug 9, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> Went to target specifically for Camille rose curl maker, but they didn't have any . So I picked up kinky curly knot today and kinky curly curling custard for the first time. I'm about to do my hair for the week we shall see how it turns out.


I have got to stop doing my hair so late.  I kept taking breaks. Here's the results.


----------



## OhTall1 (Aug 10, 2015)

It's been over two months since I posted a new pic. 

View media item 128329
Right now, I'm playing around with DIY curl refresher sprays.  I haven't been able to find anything ready made that I like.  For the past few weeks, I did a concoction with olive oil, coconut oil, aloe vera juice, glycerine and water.  I thought it was okay, but the oil was too much.  I ended up with zits on the back of my neck. 

Today's refresher spray is some heavily diluted Giovanni leave in, EVOO and some Pink Sugar scented oil.


----------



## pattyr5 (Aug 11, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> I haven't. I'm trying to stay away from Shea moisture.  I'm usually underwhelmed. That's the real expensive one right?



Yes it was $20 at Sally's and they took $4 off for something. I totally agree with being underwhelmed by Shea Moisture. So far nothing works as advertised but I have to admit their products usually works well with others.


----------



## Coilystep (Aug 11, 2015)

My hair seems to be getting longer.  
I'm liking the kinky curly so far this week. I'm going to use it again when I style this weekend with a few tweaks.  I was a little heavy handed and had some white in some spots. I like the way it smells, and my hair has movement.  It was light and had nice slip. I think I may have another winner on my hands. I will use it a couple of more times to be sure. I checked their website and they have larger sizes available online only that I might be interested in if I continue to like how it performs.


----------



## VinaytheMrs (Aug 11, 2015)

Luseta Coconut Shampoo
Theorie Argan oil mask
Curls Unleashed leave in
Shea butter
SM Gel/Gorilla Snot/Olive oil Eco (trying to use them up)
Day 1:

Day 2:

Day 3:


----------



## Napp (Aug 11, 2015)

Where is @whiteoleander91


----------



## Coilystep (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm having problems with my bang area wich has a lot of frizz. As a result I restyled yesterday after an overnight deep condition and that did not help. Yesterday I did like a tuck and roll that I wasn't really happy with. Today I did a weird bin thing that I'm not really feeling either. I plan to clarify this weekend hopefully that helps. The rest of my hair is curling fine. I don't know why my bang area is such a . I'm thinking of cutting it off at this point even though it's my longest area. It's really pissing me off.


----------



## Joigirl (Aug 20, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> I'm having problems with my bang area wich has a lot of frizz. As a result I restyled yesterday after an overnight deep condition and that did not help. Yesterday I did like a tuck and roll that I wasn't really happy with. Today I did a weird bin thing that I'm not really feeling either. I plan to clarify this weekend hopefully that helps. The rest of my hair is curling fine. I don't know why my bang area is such a . I'm thinking of cutting it off at this point even though it's my longest area. It's really pissing me off.



Have you tried clarifying and a moderate protein treatment (followed by a moisturizing DC) When my hair is frizzier than normal, this is usually the issue.


----------



## Coilystep (Aug 20, 2015)

In addition to clarifying I try a protein treatment and moisturizing dc. Hope works


----------



## pattyr5 (Aug 20, 2015)

My hair has been looking like crap lately so I've just been wearing a puff.  But I went to Sally's the other day and bought a cape so i could do my hair in the shower without getting all sticky.  I'm not sure if it was the method I used, the products or the tshirt wrapping that I tried but I think today was the best curl clumping ever. My hair is really fine and each clump usually consists of like 3 hairs but today was definitely better.


----------



## GGsKin (Aug 20, 2015)

@pattyr5 so pretty


----------



## pattyr5 (Aug 21, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> @pattyr5 so pretty



Thank you!! I didnt know this method would work so well. Got a good second day out of it.


----------



## pattyr5 (Aug 23, 2015)

Would you believe I crossed state lines for gel?  I get to Walmart (which I hate) because I NEEDED to try this and it was all sold out!  Luckily, my local Target started carrying it.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 24, 2015)

It's been a sad affair over here.  I didn't do my hair in 2 weeks.  I put it in 4 ponytails with conditioner last night and left it, lol.

To say I did a ramshod job this morning is an understatement.

Smh.


----------



## OhTall1 (Aug 25, 2015)

The other day, someone commented that my hair looked different.  I've been wearing my hair up in a puff a lot and this day I was wearing it down, so I thought that was the difference.  I checked myself out in the mirror earlier after I did my hair.  I think that the 3" of damage that I cut off in the spring grew back! I'll try to remember to take a new pic tomorrow when I get to the office.


----------



## Coilystep (Aug 26, 2015)

Morning ladies. Did protein treatment on Sunday with a package of Palmer's oil treatment never heard of it I saw it when I was at Walmart. It seemed to do the trick my curls in the front are behaving again.  I also deep conditioned with my Eden body works deep conditioner after the protein treatment. Here is my hair today after I wet it in the shower.


----------



## Guinan (Aug 26, 2015)

I'M BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I've been gone for well over a month due to the membership issues. I miss yall so much!!! I will be posting crazy due to the deprivation


----------



## OhTall1 (Aug 27, 2015)

LaChaBla said:


> The other day, someone commented that my hair looked different.  I've been wearing my hair up in a puff a lot and this day I was wearing it down, so I thought that was the difference.  I checked myself out in the mirror earlier after I did my hair.  I think that the 3" of damage that I cut off in the spring grew back! I'll try to remember to take a new pic tomorrow when I get to the office.


So here are some comparison shots.  It's not all back, but it definitely looks better than it did in April.
Pre-cut in January
View media item 127929Post cut in April
View media item 128212
Today
View media item 128359


----------



## Guinan (Aug 27, 2015)

Wng using Camille rose curl maker. I love that gel. When I 1st used the gel, I applied too much and it left my hair sticky. Now I only use 3 pumps per section and that seems to work really well. My wng's usually last up to 2wks.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 28, 2015)

Ordered a fingercomber  wig.  As soon as it arrives, I'm out the Wng game.  

I have no effort to do my hair which is so not good. I'm surprised it's some still on my head.


----------



## Coilystep (Aug 28, 2015)

shawnyblazes said:


> Ordered a fingercomber  wig.  As soon as it arrives, I'm out the Wng game.
> 
> I have no effort to do my hair which is so not good. I'm surprised it's some still on my head.


Maybe you just need a break. Hope you don't stay away for long.


----------



## Guinan (Aug 28, 2015)

I watched a utube video by protective princess about fairy knots and wng. She suggested to keep the curls clumped. I normally pull the curls apart. So I decided to keep the nape clumped but the rest of my hair I fluff up and separate. My nape constantly gets fairyknots


----------



## uofmpanther (Aug 30, 2015)

I haven't posted in awhile, but I'm still here. I did a wash n go yesterday with DevaCurl's  curling cream and ultra defining gel. It did not turn out well. My hair shrunk up something serious and flaked.  Today, my scalp is itchy and dry.


----------



## Guinan (Aug 30, 2015)

uofmpanther said:


> I haven't posted in awhile, but I'm still here. I did a wash n go yesterday with DevaCurl's  curling cream and ultra defining gel. It did not turn out well. My hair shrunk up something serious and flaked.  Today, my scalp is itchy and dry.


 
I didnt like deva curl gel either. It flaked on me too. But I love their conditioners.


----------



## OhTall1 (Aug 30, 2015)

I went to a Deva stylist yesterday and instead of a cut, I just got a clarifying treatment and a set.  Even though I know their technique is a huge part of why my results are always so great (they don't just smooth or rake in product, they massage it in), I still haven't adopted them because they take too darn long!  In the amount of time he took to massage in just my leave in, I would've been completely finished (LOC plus gel) and on my way to sit under the dryer.


----------



## pattyr5 (Aug 30, 2015)

Have any of you ladies noticed a summer growth spurt?  I was trying to convince my cousin to do regular co washing (meaning more than once every week) because I said I believe it helps with growth. Since my head is like a plant and likes to be watered regularly I figure others must be the same. Anyhow I went looking for photo evidence and I was shocked!  Look at the difference in my hair between April 13th and August 13!!  I really wasn't expecting this. (Excuse the stink face in pics).


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 31, 2015)

Did my hair yesterday.  If it only my shrinkage hangs the same wet


----------



## Guinan (Aug 31, 2015)

pattyr5 said:


> Have any of you ladies noticed a summer growth spurt?  I was trying to convince my cousin to do regular co washing (meaning more than once every week) because I said I believe it helps with growth. Since my head is like a plant and likes to be watered regularly I figure others must be the same. Anyhow I went looking for photo evidence and I was shocked!  Look at the difference in my hair between April 13th and August 13!!  I really wasn't expecting this. (Excuse the stink face in pics).



Oh wow!!!!! You can def see you had a growth spurt. So far, I think my hair is growing at average. But I am still working hard at retention. That's where I have the issue.


----------



## Guinan (Aug 31, 2015)

LaChaBla said:


> I went to a Deva stylist yesterday and instead of a cut, I just got a clarifying treatment and a set.  Even though I know their technique is a huge part of why my results are always so great (they don't just smooth or rake in product, they massage it in), I still haven't adopted them because they take too darn long!  In the amount of time he took to massage in just my leave in, I would've been completely finished (LOC plus gel) and on my way to sit under the dryer.



If you don't mind me asking, how much did they charge for the clarifying treatment and a set? When you say a set, do you mean like a roller set?


----------



## pattyr5 (Aug 31, 2015)

pelohello said:


> Oh wow!!!!! You can def see you had a growth spurt. So far, I think my hair is growing at average. But I am still working hard at retention. That's where I have the issue.



Are you seeing small broken hairs? I need to do better with keeping my ends moisturized but so far all of my shed is long.


----------



## Guinan (Aug 31, 2015)

pattyr5 said:


> Are you seeing small broken hairs? I need to do better with keeping my ends moisturized but so far all of my shed is long.



Sometimes I do. I also just pull out my SSK's. I have got to stop doing that.


----------



## OhTall1 (Aug 31, 2015)

pelohello said:


> If you don't mind me asking, how much did they charge for the clarifying treatment and a set? When you say a set, do you mean like a roller set?


It's a curly girl set so shampoo, leave in conditioner, styler, they set your curls and then sit you under the dryer.  The set was $60 and the clarifying treatment, which also included a deep condition under the steamer, was another $30.  My before and after looked kind of like this, without the facial hair.


----------



## Coilystep (Sep 3, 2015)

Here was my hair today I revisited moptop curly custard with moptop bamboo leave in. I like it and I want to purchase again I love the smell of the custard. I love the way my hair looks with this, but it dries a little crunchy. I think I wa a little too heavy handed.


----------



## uofmpanther (Sep 4, 2015)

I tried DevaCurl again. The issue was the gel. I didn't use it this time, and my hair turned out ok.  After washing, I put in the styling cream, my old mix and UFD Curly Magic. My hair came out soft and defined.


----------



## uofmpanther (Sep 7, 2015)

I keep trying to post the picture using my phone, but the forum is telling me I have no memory, so I'll try linking from my blog.


----------



## ajargon02 (Sep 7, 2015)

uofmpanther said:


> I haven't posted in awhile, but I'm still here. I did a wash n go yesterday with DevaCurl's  curling cream and ultra defining gel. It did not turn out well. My hair shrunk up something serious and flaked.  Today, my scalp is itchy and dry.


That's exactly what happened to me with those products. My hair HATES them.
I now use eith luv naturals conditioner left in for my wng or will use eden bodyworks leave-in then top that with wetline xtreame for more definition.


----------



## Coilystep (Sep 11, 2015)

I picked up a few new products from target. I got the following:

Curls blueberry bliss control jelly
Alikay naturals lemongrass leave in conditioner 
Alikay naturals creme brûlée curling delight
Mop top curly hair custard (this is a repurchase). I really need to bite the bullet and purchase this from the moptop website as the offer gallon sizes. 
I haven't decided which I'll try 1st. I think I'm leaning toward the curls blueberry one. In the pass I really did like their goddes curls. The only thing lacking with the curls line is they don't have a leave in. I'm hoping it is compatible with one of the leave ins I have.  Goddess curls always played nice with leave ins I paired it with. I watched a few YouTube videos and each of the ladies stated it worked with different conditioners. They also tried it by itself with good results.


----------



## Coilystep (Sep 11, 2015)

Hey ladies I had a trim on this past Saturday. I'm missing the extra length in the front; however I feel it was much needed because I kept having those issues with my bangs. My bangs were pretty near perfect all week. My curls have been going boing all week.

Monday 

Tuesday 
Thursday  Friday


----------



## Guinan (Sep 12, 2015)

@stephanie75miller , wow your trim looks great! I LOVE the bangs.


----------



## Coilystep (Sep 12, 2015)

pelohello said:


> @stephanie75miller , wow your trim looks great! I LOVE the bangs.


Thanks @pelohello. The trim did wonders for my bangs. Welcome back.


----------



## bluenvy (Sep 13, 2015)

One of my favorite threads. All of you have beautiful popping curls, I be like .
I wanted to like my wng but just couldn't get it right. In another thread a Yt video gave me what I needed for a decent wng.
I dry condition & detangle(which I never do), leave it in for 20 minutes than cowashed it out. LOC water, island oil, miss Jessie's pillow soft curls. Raked in Camille rose curl maker, and loose twists. Heat for 10 minutes, let twists sit in for an hour than unravel.
I did this last night and my hair still looks decent.
Can I join in?
Here's my pics


----------



## Coilystep (Sep 13, 2015)

bluenvy said:


> One of my favorite threads. All of you have beautiful popping curls, I be like .
> I wanted to like my wng but just couldn't get it right. In another thread a Yt video gave me what I needed for a decent wng.
> I dry condition & detangle(which I never do), leave it in for 20 minutes than cowashed it out. LOC water, island oil, miss Jessie's pillow soft curls. Raked in Camille rose curl maker, and loose twists. Heat for 10 minutes, let twists sit in for an hour than unravel.
> I did this last night and my hair still looks decent.
> ...


Of course you're welcome here. The more wash n goes you do the better you will get. You may want to apply you products in smaller sections it ensure full coverage, also view some videos on tightly curled method.


----------



## bluenvy (Sep 13, 2015)

^^^ Thanks, I will apply in smaller sections next time.


----------



## Guinan (Sep 13, 2015)

bluenvy said:


> One of my favorite threads. All of you have beautiful popping curls, I be like .
> I wanted to like my wng but just couldn't get it right. In another thread a Yt video gave me what I needed for a decent wng.
> I dry condition & detangle(which I never do), leave it in for 20 minutes than cowashed it out. LOC water, island oil, miss Jessie's pillow soft curls. Raked in Camille rose curl maker, and loose twists. Heat for 10 minutes, let twists sit in for an hour than unravel.
> I did this last night and my hair still looks decent.
> ...


----------



## bluenvy (Sep 13, 2015)

Thank you @pelohello . I want my curls popping like you all.


----------



## Coilystep (Sep 14, 2015)

Used curls blueberry control jelly. I like it but it seems to act just like goddess curls so probably won't purchase again since I can get the same results. Glad I tried it though.


----------



## Guinan (Sep 14, 2015)

3 day wng


----------



## OhTall1 (Sep 14, 2015)

@pelohello I like how your color turned out!


----------



## Coilystep (Sep 14, 2015)

pelohello said:


> 3 day wng


It's so pretty @pelohello. Are you experiencing any dryness what are you doing combat this If you are


----------



## Guinan (Sep 14, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> It's so pretty @pelohello. Are you experiencing any dryness what are you doing combat this If you are



THANKS!! No dryness. I put warm shea butter on my hair almost every morning to soften up the gel and to liven up the curls. I think me using my DC as my leave-in too has been helping with dryness. I use 2 oz of tressume's perfectly undone mixed with 6 oz of water. I apply it in sections and then DC either overnight or for about an hr. After I finish DC, I just apply my gel. My wng's can last for weeks. But I try to wash my hair at least once a week.

eta: my hair only gets dry when I try to use products for blonde hair. ie: toning conditioners.


----------



## bluenvy (Sep 17, 2015)

Cowashed on Tuesday. I do not like my wng this time. I did apply in smaller sections but no twisting.
My curls popped when my hair was shorter. See below.
The front of my hair is much looser in texture, always have been. I do know my ends needs a trim, I'll handle that end of the month. 
First pic was on shorter hair, second is wet after cowash, third is after all product is applied last is after it dried


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Sep 19, 2015)

Hey, ladies! I missed y'all :3 my schedule has been kinda crazy, so most of my free-time has been spent either sleeping or reading lol. I've almost exclusively been wearing buns b/c they are super quick...my hair has definitely taken a backseat. I've been finger detangling for the past...month-ish? I decided to revisit it and I've really been liking it. I like the way my curls look when I finger detangle and my ends have never been this full. I'll be back later to post some pics. Hope you all have been doing well.


----------



## Coilystep (Sep 19, 2015)

whiteoleander91 said:


> Hey, ladies! I missed y'all :3 my schedule has been kinda crazy, so most of my free-time has been spent either sleeping or reading lol. I've almost exclusively been wearing buns b/c they are super quick...my hair has definitely taken a backseat. I've been finger detangling for the past...month-ish? I decided to revisit it and I've really been liking it. I like the way my curls look when I finger detangle and my ends have never been this full. I'll be back later to post some pics. Hope you all have been doing well.


Welcome back  can't wait to see


----------



## LavenderMint (Sep 19, 2015)

Hi ladies!! I'm excited to see this thread. I cut six inches off my 15 year old, low back locs this summer before spending five weeks combing them out. I've been enjoying my loose natural hair so SO much. Wash and go's seem to be working for me so far which is great because I am style challenged. My regimen right now is definitely evolving as I have been out of the product game for a looooooong time. 
Currently, this is what I've been doing: weekends I do a watery clay wash with rhassoul & sodium bentonite clay, squeeze out in 8 sections, clip; spray/apply heavily diluted KCKT, followed with a spray application of heavily diluted KCCC in the sections. I can get my wng to last about three days before it starts to look sad. Mid-week, I co-wash instead of clay, then follow the rest of the steps with kckt and kccc...... but since introducing conditioner, I've been experiencing some frizz and less definition in some places. 
It's about to get very cold here but I love my wng and want to figure out how to make it work through the winter, so I will be taking notes and posting pics.


----------



## LavenderMint (Sep 19, 2015)

Today's wng. First time using silk amino acids


----------



## Coilystep (Sep 19, 2015)

MeaWea said:


> View attachment 337615
> Today's wng. First time using silk amino acids


Welcome. It looks great. I did wash n goes all winter long and I plan to do them this coming winter as well. Last winter I was doing them everyday because I couldn't figure out how to get multiple day hair. This winter will be much different as I now I can get 6 to 7 days out of my wash n goes now. It took a lot of practice. I find products really aren't that important. Technic is the most important thing. This thread is full great advice. I'm glad you are enjoying your loose hair


----------



## assiyrabomb (Sep 19, 2015)

Joining in on this challenge. I've been wearing w&g's almost exclusively this summer. I think I've gotten my technique down pat. It takes me about 45mins to do my hair from start to finish including washing, detangling, dcing under the dryer for 10 mins, applying products and drying. Anywho, here are pics from today's w&g.


----------



## Coilystep (Sep 19, 2015)

Today I used mop top curly


----------



## Coilystep (Sep 19, 2015)

assiyrabomb said:


> Joining in on this challenge. I've been wearing w&g's almost exclusively this summer. I think I've gotten my technique down pat. It takes me about 45mins to do my hair from start to finish including washing, detangling, dcing under the dryer for 10 mins, applying products and drying. Anywho, here are pics from today's w&g. View attachment 337629
> 
> 
> View attachment 337631


Looks great welcome


----------



## bluenvy (Sep 20, 2015)

@assiyrabomb do you twist your hair to dry, or do your hair naturally curl like this? I get the best wng when I dry in twists. I don't know if it's even possible to dry my hair without twists and get a good wng.


----------



## bluenvy (Sep 20, 2015)

@stephanie75miller Those curls are beautiful. Always is


----------



## GGsKin (Sep 20, 2015)

@assiyrabomb that's a great colour.


----------



## assiyrabomb (Sep 20, 2015)

bluenvy said:


> @assiyrabomb do you twist your hair to dry, or do your hair naturally curl like this? I get the best wng when I dry in twists. I don't know if it's even possible to dry my hair without twists and get a good wng.



No. I don't use twists for drying. I use the Anthony Dickey method for my w&gs which involves a lot of water. However, I shake my hair out in the shower and use a t-shirt to take away excess water. I then sit under my hooded dryer (pibbs knockoff) for 20 mins until my hair is dry. I have low-porosity hair and have found that my hair loves indirect heat so I don't experience any damage from this.

ETA: There was a time when I would put 4-5 random twists in my head before going under the dryer. I found that the twisted sections took longer to dry and did not have as much curl definition as the rest of my hair so I stopped.


----------



## assiyrabomb (Sep 20, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> @assiyrabomb that's a great colour.



Thanks!!


----------



## bluenvy (Sep 20, 2015)

I tried the Anthony Dickey method, but my results where nothing like yours. Your curls are beautiful! @assiyrabomb


----------



## OhTall1 (Sep 22, 2015)

Are Sweet Soul Magic and UFD Curly Magic really the same thing?  When I went to my Deva place a few weeks ago, I bought a bottle of the SSM.  I thought the picture on the bottle looked familiar but I couldn't remember why.  I like the SSM, but I'm looking online and can't find anyone selling it.


----------



## Guinan (Sep 22, 2015)

My wng from start, middle, to now. In the last pic I finger detangled cause I thought I was gonna wash my hair but opted to wear a fro


----------



## Guinan (Sep 22, 2015)

whiteoleander91 said:


> Hey, ladies! I missed y'all :3 my schedule has been kinda crazy, so most of my free-time has been spent either sleeping or reading lol. I've almost exclusively been wearing buns b/c they are super quick...my hair has definitely taken a backseat. I've been finger detangling for the past...month-ish? I decided to revisit it and I've really been liking it. I like the way my curls look when I finger detangle and my ends have never been this full. I'll be back later to post some pics. Hope you all have been doing well.



Welcome back!!!!!


----------



## Coilystep (Sep 22, 2015)

Still rolling with my wash n go from Saturday. It's a rainy day here today. I have a little fizz in my bang and crown. It's not bothering me though.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Sep 22, 2015)

pelohello said:


> Welcome back!!!!!


thank you! :3 it's nice to be back!


----------



## uofmpanther (Sep 22, 2015)

I bought mop top gel and camille rose Curl maker. I want to get in a few wash n gos before Michigan winter sets in.


----------



## LavenderMint (Sep 23, 2015)

This evening's wng was styled on dripping wet hair after I realized that the last two were underwhelming & frizzy in some areas due to me wringing out too much water.  My hair is still drying quickly but it feels like it's going to be more manageable.  I'll include a picture tomorrow.
I've been protective styling half of the week but I noticed so many ssks that I may just see what happens with a full week wng and a mid-week co-wash.


----------



## Coilystep (Sep 23, 2015)

I discovered pretty early in my natural hair journey that I don't really like cream stylers, but this video right has me wanting to try the deva curl super cream.


----------



## Coilystep (Sep 23, 2015)

^^^^^I will keep telling myself that I don't need any more products. Especially ones I know will not probably work for me.


----------



## kellistarr (Sep 24, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> ^^^^^I will keep telling myself that I don't need any more products. Especially ones I know will not probably work for me.



I keep telling myself the same thing.  I have to really, really want to try it because I know what does work.  But sometimes as a treat..........
Stephanie75 your hair is looking fab!  Are your coils all about the technique or your natural coil?  If technique, I need a tutorial.


----------



## Coilystep (Sep 24, 2015)

kellistarr said:


> I keep telling myself the same thing.  I have to really, really want to try it because I know what does work.  But sometimes as a treat..........
> Stephanie75 your hair is looking fab!  Are your coils all about the technique or your natural coil?  If technique, I need a tutorial.


Take a look at the tightly curly method by Teri Laflesh. She has a website, YouTube and book. Although she seems to use conditioner as a styler I prefer a runny gel. She also does nightly routine. I ain't got time for all of that. So I just throw a bonnet or loc sock on at night and just wet in shower in the morning and shake. I think technic plays a huge part, but I think my natural pattern also plays a part. I feel it eliminates a lot of my frizz.


----------



## kellistarr (Sep 24, 2015)

@stephanie75miller  I am very familiar with Teri Laflesh!  Love her!  She changed the hair game for me when I used to follow her technique of leaving in the conditioner.  My curls were defined and my hair soft and frizz was reduced about 95%.  I prefer leave-in and a styler (gel) to the conditioner, (I need hold) but yes, because of her advice and techniques I am a successful wash n' go girl.  I think I'm gonna join this challenge.


----------



## Coilystep (Sep 24, 2015)

kellistarr said:


> @stephanie75miller  I am very familiar with Teri Laflesh!  Love her!  She changed the hair game for me when I used to follow her technique of leaving in the conditioner.  My curls were defined and my hair soft and frizz was reduced about 95%.  I prefer leave-in and a styler (gel) to the conditioner, (I need hold) but yes, because of her advice and techniques I am a successful wash n' go girl.  I think I'm gonna join this challenge.


Come on in would love for you to join us.


----------



## Coilystep (Sep 25, 2015)

Glad it's Friday. My hair held up well this week. I brought some twisted sista gel earlier this week. I may try it out this weekend. I want to restock my kinky curly gel and Camille rose curl maker. Also Sally's is having a buy two get one free sale right now that I want to check out especially since I have a 15% off coupon.


----------



## Amarilles (Sep 25, 2015)

A before and after, lol. I guess the face says it all.. 

  



Used EcoStyler for the WnG.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Sep 25, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> Glad it's Friday. My hair held up well this week. I brought some twisted sista gel earlier this week. I may try it out this weekend. I want to restock my kinky curly gel and Camille rose curl maker. Also Sally's is having a buy two get one free sale right now that I want to check out especially since I have a 15% off coupon.View attachment 338099



I just ordered some Camille Rose Curl Maker! I've been wanting to try it for a long time. I hope I like it!



Amarilles said:


> A before and after, lol. I guess the face says it all..
> 
> Used EcoStyler for the WnG.



@Amarilles your hair is so lush and beautiful! Pretty wash and go :3


----------



## Coilystep (Sep 25, 2015)

whiteoleander91 said:


> I just ordered some Camille Rose Curl Maker! I've been wanting to try it for a long time. I hope I like it!
> 
> 
> 
> @Amarilles your hair is so lush and beautiful! Pretty wash and go :3


It's one of my favorites.


----------



## Guinan (Sep 25, 2015)

@Amarilles , very pretty. It looks like a twistout.

@stephanie75miller , I'm glad it's Friday too!! Because the pope is coming to Philly tomorrow; the majority  jobs and schools are closed today. Ur curls look pretty also!


----------



## silenttullip (Sep 25, 2015)

Amarilles said:


> A before and after, lol. I guess the face says it all..
> 
> View attachment 338115 View attachment 338117
> 
> ...



beautiful before and after omg I can't wait to get on your hair level with my game


----------



## assiyrabomb (Sep 26, 2015)

Have an appointment with my Deva stylist this morning. My last (and first) Deva cut was in February of this year and I haven't had a trim since. I'll be sure to post pictures.


----------



## GGsKin (Sep 26, 2015)

Its been a while because I've been wigging, I wanted to see my hair this week. Here's day 4 hair today.


----------



## LavenderMint (Sep 26, 2015)

My wng from earlier this week. I still love/hate conditioner. Frizziness was somewhat abated by going back to soaking wet application of leave-in & gel. I think I need to revisit the dilution of each.


----------



## Amarilles (Sep 26, 2015)

pelohello said:


> @Amarilles , very pretty. It looks like a twistout.


Oh actually! Twisting the hair first and applying the gel as I unravel each one is one of my "hair compressing/volume control" methods, lol. You can't see it in the pic but I had the back twisted, and in the front bang area I had a twist that wasn't unraveled at the roots yet. The TO look doesn't last since I unravel and gel them while they're still drenched, but it gives me better control on how big or not I want the hair to end up, depending on how many twists I do.

Thanks so much girls


----------



## assiyrabomb (Sep 26, 2015)

I'm back & I love my cut. More than I did the first time. I went to the same stylist and she told me that she kept the length of my hair and just removed some of the bulk. I have a lot of hair so this should make it much easier to manage. I played around with it once I got home so it has some frizz. I'll be sure to keep going to her once every 5-6 months.


----------



## Holla4mom (Sep 26, 2015)

Hi, this is my first time posting here

This is a pic of my wash and go on 4C hair, something new I'm trying.  I never, ever thought my hair could wash and go, but I've been doing the modified (simplified) MHM and I actually have coilies now Work in progress.

My regimen:
Clay wash (sodium bentonite, irish moss powder, slippery elm powder, acv), sometimes overnight
Apply Diluted FSG gel in applicator bottle (FSG, slippery elm, little honey)
Shake it and go.

That's it.  Oh, I also do the CLCT every few weeks.View media item 128443


----------



## MzRhonda (Sep 26, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> I discovered pretty early in my natural hair journey that I don't really like cream stylers, but this video right has me wanting to try the deva curl super cream.



OMG I am with you Gel stylers work best for me but this video looks tempting.

I have been in braids for the last 3 weeks and will be taking them out tonight.


----------



## Coilystep (Sep 26, 2015)

This is day _*seven*_ I will be washing tomorrow. It has been rainy the last couple of days.


----------



## Anaisin (Sep 26, 2015)

Since this is a wng thread, you can get the Camille Rose Curl maker or As I am curling jelly at jet.com free shipping. Also if you spend $35 you get $15 off

I bought the Camille Rose Gel for braid outs though, my hair is heat damaged so I no longer do wng as usual


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Sep 26, 2015)

Shampoo'd, conditioned, deep conditioned. Alikay Naturals Lemongrass Leave-in + Argan Oil Eco.







Like I said in an earlier post, I've been finger detangling exclusively for the past 2 months (more or less). I like the way my curls look, and I feel like I'm retaining a lot more length. My hair has really grown since my cut.


----------



## Alta Angel (Sep 26, 2015)

I did my first WNG this past Wednesday night using my leave in of Elucence MB, aloe vera juice, castor and olive oil.  My styler was Eco Styler Argan Oil Gel.  Since I did the WNG at night, I sat under the dryer for a bit 30-45 minutes so that it could dry some.  I used baggies and a silk bonnet to sleep in it for the night without pineappling in 4 puffs. 

Hence the reason I woke up with a shrunken jheri curl in the morning...

I am washing/steaming/DCing tonight and I will try it again; but I will also use 4 puffs.  I liked using the plastic caps because I didn't have to do to much to it in the morning.


----------



## uofmpanther (Sep 27, 2015)

I did a wash n go with Camille Rose Curl Maker, and I love it! It reminds me of Uncle Funky's Daughter Curly Magic. 

One of these days, I'll figure out a way to upload pictures. In the meantime, sorry for the size. I'm hyperlinking from my blog.


----------



## assiyrabomb (Sep 27, 2015)

So I'm digging the soft hold my hair has. My stylist used Deva Curl products on my hair yesterday and I cowashed and styled my hair today using Wen. I usually use KCNT for my wng's but I want something that can give me the soft hold that I have now. Deva Curl products are too expensive for my liking as is Wen. Wen also has silicone which is not good for my low po hair. Can you ladies recommend any creamy hair stylers that will give me soft yet defined hair? My hair tends to get frizzy so it would have to be very moisturizing. I would also prefer something I can get on the ground. TIA!


----------



## Guinan (Sep 27, 2015)

assiyrabomb said:


> I'm back & I love my cut. More than I did the first time. I went to the same stylist and she told me that she kept the length of my hair and just removed some of the bulk. I have a lot of hair so this should make it much easier to manage. I played around with it once I got home so it has some frizz. I'll be sure to keep going to her once every 5-6 months.
> 
> View attachment 338213 View attachment 338211


 
Wow, ur hair looks AMAZING. I love the cut and color


----------



## uofmpanther (Sep 28, 2015)

assiyrabomb said:


> So I'm digging the soft hold my hair has. My stylist used Deva Curl products on my hair yesterday and I cowashed and styled my hair today using Wen. I usually use KCNT for my wng's but I want something that can give me the soft hold that I have now. Deva Curl products are too expensive for my liking as is Wen. Wen also has silicone which is not good for my low po hair. Can you ladies recommend any creamy hair stylers that will give me soft yet defined hair? My hair tends to get frizzy so it would have to be very moisturizing. I would also prefer something I can get on the ground. TIA!



I'm low porosity. Have you tried Jane Carter Curl Defining Cream? She frequently has 30-40% off sales on her direct site.

You could also try using conditioner as your Leave-in. I did Herbal Essence Long Term Relationship once and it turned out ok.  I just prefer gel.


----------



## Coilystep (Sep 28, 2015)

assiyrabomb said:


> So I'm digging the soft hold my hair has. My stylist used Deva Curl products on my hair yesterday and I cowashed and styled my hair today using Wen. I usually use KCNT for my wng's but I want something that can give me the soft hold that I have now. Deva Curl products are too expensive for my liking as is Wen. Wen also has silicone which is not good for my low po hair. Can you ladies recommend any creamy hair stylers that will give me soft yet defined hair? My hair tends to get frizzy so it would have to be very moisturizing. I would also prefer something I can get on the ground. TIA!


I Agee with @uofmpanther you may want to try jane Carter curl defining cream or Jane carter incredible curls. I've used both before I just prefer the hold and longevity I get with gel. You can find Jane Carter products just about everywhere. Another option is cantu coconut curling cream and their curl activator. Both smell really good and are cheap.


----------



## Coilystep (Sep 28, 2015)

Last week I brought twisted sista amazing dream curls cream gel. I used it last night for the first time. It has a light scent and has amazing slip. I'm pleased with my results so far.


----------



## kellistarr (Sep 28, 2015)

Here is my Monday morning wash n' go, except I didn't go right away, I waited an hour and then finished drying my hair with my soft bonnet hair dryer.  I sat under this for about 15 minutes on low.  This is my new thing that I do when I want to go, but I don't want my hair to air dry with outside air or because I need to hurry up and go to sleep.  Around the house I usually air dry.  My regimen is usually, wash, (today it was with Wen Fall Apple), condition, (2 Chic Giovanni), Leave-in (Biolage) and my styler is a new gel for me,  LA Looks Sport Gel #10+   I am liking this gel!  It's texture is light and I don't have to work it in (like I do my beloved Eco Krystal gel).  I am feeling this gel and I think it cost me about $2.00.  I'm loving the hold and the shine.  I usually wash my hair 2x weekly sometimes 3, I put my hair in a ponytail at night.  I just shake it out.  I don't refresh with water, leave-ins or anything.
I can go an entire week and keep my style, if need be, but I don't like to do that.  
The Hair in white shirt is wet, hair in pink shirt is dry.


----------



## LavenderMint (Sep 28, 2015)

I played around with my gel to water ratio after clay washing & conditioning yesterday. More gel, less water. 
My results are very different from "normal" but nice and no frizz. I need to work on my gel application technique. The gel is crunchy today but I'm hesitant to scrunch it because that causes tangles. Shingling..... That looks so labor intensive but I may need to give it a shot.


----------



## Coilystep (Sep 28, 2015)

MeaWea said:


> View attachment 338461
> I played around with my gel to water ratio after clay washing & conditioning yesterday. More gel, less water.
> My results are very different from "normal" but nice and no frizz. I need to work on my gel application technique. The gel is crunchy today but I'm hesitant to scrunch it because that causes tangles. Shingling..... That looks so labor intensive but I may need to give it a shot.


Looks good.  I found that shingling and working in sections helps a lot. I'm sure to cover all my hair with product. I think full coverage ensures less frizz and tangles.


----------



## LavenderMint (Sep 30, 2015)

This is the first time I have been able to maintain a wng for more than two or three days. I don't know if it was the higher percentage of gel or the new conditioner (my hair didn't poof out with the Crece Pelo).
Or, it could be the humidity. 
Left is day 3 hair, right is day 4- today.


----------



## Coilystep (Sep 30, 2015)

MeaWea said:


> This is the first time I have been able to maintain a wng for more than two or three days. I don't know if it was the higher percentage of gel or the new conditioner (my hair didn't poof out with the Crece Pelo).
> Or, it could be the humidity. View attachment 338621
> Left is day 3 hair, right is day 4- today.


Congrats on multiple day hair. It looks great.


----------



## Guinan (Sep 30, 2015)

assiyrabomb said:


> I'm back & I love my cut. More than I did the first time. I went to the same stylist and she told me that she kept the length of my hair and just removed some of the bulk. I have a lot of hair so this should make it much easier to manage. I played around with it once I got home so it has some frizz. I'll be sure to keep going to her once every 5-6 months.
> 
> View attachment 338213 View attachment 338211



Quick question. Did you see how your stylist removed the bulk from your hair? Was it the "triangle" method; where they part the back of your hair in a triangle to remove some of the bulkiness.

I wanna try to remove the bulk of my hair and create some dimensions and I found a really good tutorial. I was gonna try that and then shape the cut.


----------



## assiyrabomb (Sep 30, 2015)

pelohello said:


> Quick question. Did you see how your stylist removed the bulk from your hair? Was it the "triangle" method; where they part the back of your hair in a triangle to remove some of the bulkiness.
> 
> I wanna try to remove the bulk of my hair and create some dimensions and I found a really good tutorial. I was gonna try that and then shape the cut.



This isn't exactly what she did. She sectioned my hair into 5 sections - 2 in the back, 2 in the front and 1 in the crown area. The sections were squares and rectanglar parts not triangle as shown in the video with the exception of the crown section which was more of like an oval shape. For each section, she used her fingers to make a row, fingered out each curl and then held her index and middle fingers together and used them as a guide of where to cut. For the crown section however, instead of aligning her fingers straight across and then cutting, she held them at an angle (like at a curve/half moon) and then cut. So basically she cut the four sections of my hair like normal, i.e. straight across, but removed bulk from my crown area by cutting at an angle. This is why when you look at my hair, the shortest pieces are in the crown area. She also cut my hair in the front so that it framed my face. Let me know if that makes sense lol.


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 2, 2015)

Here is an update on the twisted sista gel. It has lasted all week. My hair was super defined all week. I would definitely repurchase at this point.  Here are pictures from Thursday morning


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 2, 2015)

Yes, that Twisted Sista is good.   

Missing my Washngo in crochet braids for the last 4 weeks.  I have a fingercomber wig to try out next.  Ladies looking good


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 2, 2015)

shawnyblazes said:


> Yes, that Twisted Sista is good.
> 
> Missing my Washngo in crochet braids for the last 4 weeks.  I have a fingercomber wig to try out next.  Ladies looking good


I almost want to say it is as good as my favorite as I am curling jelly.


----------



## Guinan (Oct 2, 2015)

assiyrabomb said:


> This isn't exactly what she did. She sectioned my hair into 5 sections - 2 in the back, 2 in the front and 1 in the crown area. The sections were squares and rectanglar parts not triangle as shown in the video with the exception of the crown section which was more of like an oval shape. For each section, she used her fingers to make a row, fingered out each curl and then held her index and middle fingers together and used them as a guide of where to cut. For the crown section however, instead of aligning her fingers straight across and then cutting, she held them at an angle (like at a curve/half moon) and then cut. So basically she cut the four sections of my hair like normal, i.e. straight across, but removed bulk from my crown area by cutting at an angle. This is why when you look at my hair, the shortest pieces are in the crown area. She also cut my hair in the front so that it framed my face. Let me know if that makes sense lol.



Yes, it def makes sense. I so want to try to do this on my own hair but I'm just too afraid that I will mess up.


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 5, 2015)

I washed and deep conditioned on Saturday. I then used my twisted sista gel again I paired it with sm hibiscus leave in conditioner. This the same combo I used last week. They mesh well together no flaking. Since I like this gel I wanted to pickup a few more jars. I went to the Walmart by my house and they didn't have
any in stock. When I purchased this first time they had jars and jars of it. I really hope I'm able to find it on the ground I really don't want to have to order on line. Here is a picture of my hair today day 3. It seems to be getting fuller. It definitely takes longer to do now.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 5, 2015)

This thread is making me wanna free my hair.  Bad idea. I'm 6 months pregnant and lazy , lol.  

Wig here I come this week.


----------



## Vshanell (Oct 6, 2015)

I'm happier with my wng's now that the humidity is down. They last longer too.


----------



## mysblossom (Oct 6, 2015)

I'd like to join. I'll post back at a later time with my details. 

Blessings!


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 6, 2015)

Pokahontas said:


> I'm happier with my wng's now that the humidity is down. They last longer too.


Love the purple hair and purple lipstick


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 6, 2015)

mysblossom said:


> I'd like to join. I'll post back at a later time with my details.
> 
> Blessings!


You are definitely welcome. We love pictures, techniques, and product recs.


----------



## Vshanell (Oct 6, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> Love the purple hair and purple lipstick


Thanks girlie!

Oh and I forgot to add I'm back to doing my wng's on slightly damp hair. Loving it. My hair is so much more moisturized. It shrinks less and more volume which I love. I really like doing this cuz I hate soaking wet hair especially in cooler weather.


----------



## Vshanell (Oct 6, 2015)

whiteoleander91 said:


> Shampoo'd, conditioned, deep conditioned. Alikay Naturals Lemongrass Leave-in + Argan Oil Eco.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your hair has gotten long! It looks lovely.


----------



## mysblossom (Oct 6, 2015)

Pokahontas said:


> Thanks girlie!
> 
> Oh and I forgot to add I'm back to doing my wng's on slightly damp hair. Loving it. My hair is so much more moisturized. It shrinks less and more volume which I love. I really like doing this cuz I hate soaking wet hair especially in cooler weather.



What do you mean that you do your wash and go's on damp hair? Do you mean you don't actually wash, but instead just dampen? Or do you mean that you wait to add moisturizers and stylers once your hair BECOMES damp after having fully washed it?

TIA!


----------



## Vshanell (Oct 6, 2015)

mysblossom said:


> What do you mean that you do your wash and go's on damp hair? Do you mean you don't actually wash, but instead just dampen? Or do you mean that you wait to add moisturizers and stylers once your hair BECOMES damp after having fully washed it?
> 
> TIA!


I wash as normal then wrap my hair in a turbie twist then take it down and let my hair air dry almost fully, then add my products. Sometimes I'll mist it if it becomes too dry. Only downside is it takes a lot more product but my hair stays more moisturized.

Very slippery/wet products work best for this type of styling. Curl activators work very well for this too. I stumbled on this method for myself by using Cantu curl activator. The hair doesn't even need to be wet using that and the curls pop amazingly.


----------



## Vshanell (Oct 6, 2015)

I'm always looking for people on YT who damp/dry style their wng's just for inspiration. I haven't found many who do it, most do theirs on wet hair but I have found a few if anyone is interested in trying it out and need a visual.


----------



## ckisland (Oct 6, 2015)

My feelings while watching this vid

  

I'm a little mad that was so much closer to just 2 years ago, and now I'm starting over. I'm so motivated though!! I always got off track and started cutting, or doing something foolish  . Not this time!!! APL wash n'go is my goal. Here's to getting there


----------



## ckisland (Oct 6, 2015)

Pokahontas said:


> I'm always looking for people on YT who damp/dry style their wng's just for inspiration. I haven't found many who do it, most do theirs on wet hair but I have found a few if anyone is interested in trying it out and need a visual.


Would you mind sharing some videos?? I love wng vids


----------



## mysblossom (Oct 6, 2015)

Greetings, lovely ladies.

I'm glad to join this challenge!

I will follow the Anthony Dicky wash and go method.

Here is my starting picture: http://1drv.ms/1MYaOq5

My goals with this challenge are:
1. to do better with styling my wash and go hair (I need to like the way my natural hair LOOKS, not just the way it feels)
2. to keep my hair hydrated, moisturized, and quite elastic
3. to get a pretty regular routine down

My hair is awkward-stage length, so this wash and go challenge thread is perfect for me.

Main non-protein treatment and non-deep-condition day products at the moment:
Naturalicious detangling clay shampoo, Giovanni light leave-in, Bel Nouvo Coco Castor Pudding, aloe vera juice + water spritz

I am suuuuuuuuper tempted to try other stylers such as a curl activator, the Kinky Curly custard, the As I Am jelly, the Argan oil Eco gel, etc.

So far day one hair looks nice to me, but I haven't been as happy with the look of day two hair.

To awesome, healthy, thriving, growing wash and go hair!


----------



## Vshanell (Oct 6, 2015)

ckisland said:


> Would you mind sharing some videos?? I love wng vids


----------



## ckisland (Oct 7, 2015)

@Pokahontas ,  Wow!! Thank you!!!


----------



## mysblossom (Oct 7, 2015)

Morning, ladies!

Here is today's wash 'n go (it's still drying):

View media item 128463View media item 128465View media item 128469View media item 128467
In the last photo, my husband had put his hands through it. 

About today's new wash 'n go:

METHOD:
In shower wet hair completely, then washed with Giovanni Triple Tea Tree Shampoo.
Conditioned with Shea Moisture Raw conditioner and rinsed that out.
SUPER generously applied about 6 nickel-sized dollops of Giovanni Light Leave-in and worked it through (did not work in sections).
SUPER generously applied Bel Nouvo Coco Castor Pudding over the Giovanni Light Leave-in and worked it through (did not work in sections)

Styling-wise, I may try to add some bobby pins once it's dried a little more.


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 7, 2015)

Hair today this is day 5


----------



## Anaisin (Oct 7, 2015)

ckisland said:


> My feelings while watching this vid
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a little mad that was so much closer to just 2 years ago, and now I'm starting over. I'm so motivated though!! I always got off track and started cutting, or doing something foolish  . Not this time!!! APL wash n'go is my goal. Here's to getting there




Omg this is dream hair!


----------



## mysblossom (Oct 7, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> Hair today this is day 5View attachment 339301



Nice, Stephanie. It looks VERY hydrated/moisturized and defined!


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 7, 2015)

mysblossom said:


> Nice, Stephanie. It looks VERY hydrated/moisturized and defined!


Thanks


----------



## LavenderMint (Oct 7, 2015)

Tomorrow is wash day before my DevaCut. Last wash day, I think I used too much gel even though it helped keep my hair from fluffing out, my hands are sticky after taking out my bands in the morning . I plan to detangle/cowash with Crece Pelo, then clay mixed with throat coat tea & steeped marshmallow root, acv, and silk amino acids, followed by my usual KCKT and KCCC. To help my hair actually be dry before Saturday, I'm going to wring out my sections so they're not drippy wet at product application and will be dry before end of day Friday. I will be sure to take a pic before and after for comparison.  I'm wondering what it will be like since I just want some shape; my locs were mbl/high hip before I combed out and, stretched, most of my hair is at least past bsl.  
Tomorrow's picture will be day 4 of this wng. Confident it will still be fine!


----------



## Joigirl (Oct 7, 2015)

Yeah, I used wayyyyy too much gel. I need to go back to TOs, I've forgotten how to do WNGs. Should last a while


----------



## Alta Angel (Oct 8, 2015)

I have been doing wng's for two weeks now.  I love the convenience, and my detangling has not been an issue.  However, my hair is dry as a bone despite steamings for an hour and DCing.  I wash my hair with SM poo, used a leave-in, then used SM Curl Enhancing Smoothie, then Eco Styler Argan Oil gel.  My hair looked good and lasted for 5-6 days (last day I wore a puff), but it was drrryyyy.  I am am going to take a look at some of those videos and reassess my products.  Back in a braid-n-twistout for now.


----------



## mysblossom (Oct 8, 2015)

Beautiful wash 'n go's, ladies! 

I'm just trying to achieve second-day hair! 

I couldn't keep my hands out of my hair yesterday. Saturating my hair with Giovanni light leave-in (more than I thought needed) and then Bel Nouvo Coco Castor Pudding (more than I thought needed) . . . lovely! My ringlets looked nice! Even this morning my hair looked pretty much the same . . . except for at the roots.

Looking a little puffy at the roots.

I reshaped and spritzed with water+AVJ. I THINK I can wear this to work. I'll try to upload a photo later. 

Blessings, everyone!


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 8, 2015)

Alta Angel said:


> I have been doing wng's for two weeks now.  I love the convenience, and my detangling has not been an issue.  However, my hair is dry as a bone despite steamings for an hour and DCing.  I wash my hair with SM poo, used a leave-in, then used SM Curl Enhancing Smoothie, then Eco Styler Argan Oil gel.  My hair looked good and lasted for 5-6 days (last day I wore a puff), but it was drrryyyy.  I am am going to take a look at some of those videos and reassess my products.  Back in a braid-n-twistout for now.


You may want to change up your products. I hate the why sm curl enhancing smoothie and Eco styler make my hair feel separately. I do like sm conditioners. Sm products tend to have a lot of oils in them(someone pointed this out to me on here), and this maybe contributing to the dryness your experiencing. I have found runny gels or custards to be very moisturizing. My hair is pretty hydrated. Some of my favorites are as I am curling jelly, Camille rose curl maker, mop top curling custard, and twisted sista amazing dream curl cream gel.


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 8, 2015)

mysblossom said:


> Beautiful wash 'n go's, ladies!
> 
> I'm just trying to achieve second-day hair!
> 
> ...


Have you thought of incorporating gel? That may help with the longevity of your wash n go.


----------



## Vshanell (Oct 8, 2015)

Alta Angel said:


> I have been doing wng's for two weeks now.  I love the convenience, and my detangling has not been an issue.  However, my hair is dry as a bone despite steamings for an hour and DCing.  I wash my hair with SM poo, used a leave-in, then used SM Curl Enhancing Smoothie, then Eco Styler Argan Oil gel.  My hair looked good and lasted for 5-6 days (last day I wore a puff), but it was drrryyyy.  I am am going to take a look at some of those videos and reassess my products.  Back in a braid-n-twistout for now.


I'm finding that my hair is way more moisturized with applying my moisturizer on slightly damp hair since the hair is not full of water it absorbs a lot more of the moisture from my moisturizer. I'm loving the results.


----------



## mysblossom (Oct 8, 2015)

Joigirl said:


> View attachment 339335 Yeah, I used wayyyyy too much gel. I need to go back to TOs, I've forgotten how to do WNGs. Should last a while



Oh, I love it. What was your process? What products do you use?

That's my goal wash and go a few years from now.


----------



## mysblossom (Oct 8, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> Have you thought of incorporating gel? That may help with the longevity of your wash n go.



 Good point, and thank you. I've never been a gel person, but I've got to remember that I've never (since a child) had natural hair before, either. 

My hair now feels a little dry, as if the Bel Nouvo Castor pudding has worn off in the last couple of hours. I have reapplied, but I'm giving myself permission to purchase two products later today as a reward if I get all done what I need to today: KCCC and Argan Eco styler gel. THAT'S gonna make for an interesting experiment!


----------



## Joigirl (Oct 8, 2015)

mysblossom said:


> Oh, I love it. What was your process? What products do you use?
> 
> That's my goal wash and go a few years from now.




Thank you! I follow a modified Curly Girl method. I cowash (Tresemme Naturals) once or twice a week and shampoo monthly or as needed.  I also faithfully deep condition weekly for at least 30 minutes.  I used Darcy's Botanicals leave in and Hello Curly gel. Hello Curly is defunct, but Uncle Funky's Daughter makes the same gel. It's expensive, but effective. How long have you been natural?


----------



## mysblossom (Oct 8, 2015)

Joigirl said:


> Thank you! I follow a modified Curly Girl method. I cowash (Tresemme Naturals) once or twice a week and shampoo monthly or as needed.  I also faithfully deep condition weekly for at least 30 minutes.  I used Darcy's Botanicals leave in and Hello Curly gel. Hello Curly is defunct, but Uncle Funky's Daughter makes the same gel. It's expensive, but effective. How long have you been natural?



Hi, @Joigirl.

Thanks for the speedy reply, and thanks for asking.

I had my last relaxer in September of 2013 and did the big chop around September of 2014. Then I wore crochet braids for a while as my hair grew out from a TWA to the current, so-called "awkward-stage" length. I had NO IDEA what I was doing in September 2013 and didn't necessarily WANT to transition, but I was just so perplexed at and outdone by the new damage relaxers were doing to my hair in Atlanta versus Dallas.

With relaxers, I (involuntarily) went from this






to this





in a few years.  I went to all kinds of stylists who claimed to be able to stop the damage and still ended up with that much loss in length, thickness, health, etc.

So I finally just stopped getting relaxers. I have never been a "hair-doing" person, so when I (basically inadvertently) transitioned, I googled "how to deal with natural hair." The advice to use coconut oil kept coming up, so I went to Trader Joe's, purchased some coconut oil, and my sweet mom oiled my scalp with it while my hair was in two textures for about a year.  I told her, "They said to do this!" 

I did the big chop and this was the result:


----------



## Joigirl (Oct 8, 2015)

mysblossom said:


> Hi, @Joigirl.
> 
> Thanks for the speedy reply, and thanks for asking.
> 
> ...


Congrats! It's definitely a journey, but I love it.


----------



## LavenderMint (Oct 9, 2015)

Ten minutes ago. 
I didn't get the water to gel ratio correct this time & have fluffy roots.


----------



## mysblossom (Oct 9, 2015)

Friday morning = Third-day hair.

Left = how I woke up after sleeping on a satin pillowcase.
Right = how my hair looked after a spritz with water+AVJ followed by an application of Giovanni Light Leave-in. My hair REALLY stretches out once it gets dry and holding product loses its effect.

And no matter HOW much I cut out the straight parts, they always reappear! I'm starting to wonder if it's truly  heat damage or just how my hair does after being lain on.


----------



## Joigirl (Oct 9, 2015)

mysblossom said:


> Friday morning = Third-day hair.
> 
> Left = how I woke up after sleeping on a satin pillowcase.
> Right = how my hair looked after a spritz with water+AVJ followed by an application of Giovanni Light Leave-in. My hair REALLY stretches out once it gets dry and holding product loses its effect.
> ...


They curl with product, so I don't think so. It may just be less defined curls.


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 9, 2015)

@mysblossom I wouldn't cut them anymore. I still had straight pieces after my chop, but the more hydrated my hair got the less I saw. I don't think I have any staight pieces now. Did you pick up the kinky curly and Eco yesterday?


----------



## Guinan (Oct 9, 2015)

mysblossom said:


> Friday morning = Third-day hair.
> 
> Left = how I woke up after sleeping on a satin pillowcase.
> Right = how my hair looked after a spritz with water+AVJ followed by an application of Giovanni Light Leave-in. My hair REALLY stretches out once it gets dry and holding product loses its effect.
> ...




I 2nd that. I wouldn't cut anymore, unless it's scabbed hair.


----------



## mysblossom (Oct 9, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> @mysblossom I wouldn't cut them anymore. I still had straight pieces after my chop, but the more hydrated my hair got the less I saw. I don't think I have any staight pieces now. Did you pick up the kinky curly and Eco yesterday?



No, I didn't pick them up yet. My anemia + special time of month + working on a paper all day = wiped out! I knew I wasn't going to wash my hair yesterday. 

But OMG thanks for asking! I just realized: Tomorrow is Saturday and that means the nephews (now in my care) are with me tomorrow! I'm still getting used to this! Must do hair today!

Target is right down the street. I'll skip trying out the Aphogee 2-step today, but I must try SOMETHING new. It'll be the KCCC.


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 9, 2015)

mysblossom said:


> No, I didn't pick them up yet. My anemia + special time of month + working on a paper all day = wiped out! I knew I wasn't going to wash my hair yesterday.
> 
> But OMG thanks for asking! I just realized: Tomorrow is Saturday and that means the nephews (now in my care) are with me tomorrow! I'm still getting used to this! Must do hair today!
> 
> Target is right down the street. I'll skip trying out the Aphogee 2-step today, but I must try SOMETHING new. It'll be the KCCC.


Make sure you have a water in a spray bottle handy and work in sections. Here is a mahogany curls video where she uses KCCC. She has some really great points

Hair needs to be clean and naked (you may want to clarify. Suave has a nice cheap clarifying conditioner)
Work in sections 
Work on wet hair
A little goes a long way (make sure hair is wet use spray bottle if hair gets dry) it spreads fairly easy on wet hair 
You should pair it with kckt


----------



## mysblossom (Oct 9, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> Make sure you have a water in a spray bottle handy and work in sections. Here is a mahogany curls video where she uses KCCC. She has some really great points
> 
> Hair needs to be clean and naked (you may want to clarify. Suave has a nice cheap clarifying conditioner)
> Work in sections
> ...



Awwww, @stephanie75miller !!!


----------



## mysblossom (Oct 9, 2015)

Welp  , I purchased the KCCC and will use it with the bit of KCKT that I have left.

I'm a little tired tonight so I'll have to wait until tomorrow night (maybe even Sunday morning) to try the the two. But I have been looking forward ALL DAY to wetting my hair. So I'm going to wash (Shea Moisture Professional "Clean Start) and deep condition for an hour or so (Shea Moisture JBCO mask) while creating a "movie theater" experience with my little six-year-old nephew. Poor baby. He misses him mom so much. I hope he has a fun night tonight. 

To the shower I go (finally!) 

G'night, all!


----------



## LavenderMint (Oct 9, 2015)

I picked up some Alikay Naturals Creme Brulee Curling Delight. It's only a dollar cheaper than KCCC but I'd feel better with an alternative. I would like to try a new leave-in as well. 
I want to try new products but I'm apprehensive because this is the longest my hair has behaved itself..... ever.


----------



## Joigirl (Oct 10, 2015)

My hair finally started to loosen up now that I need to wash it. I decided to cut it last night after watching Mo Knows Hairs new YouTube video, but I love when she shows out. I think I'll wait a little longer


----------



## mysblossom (Oct 10, 2015)

I really like it, @Joigirl! 

How many years' growth is this?


----------



## Joigirl (Oct 10, 2015)

mysblossom said:


> I really like it, @Joigirl!
> 
> How many years growth is this?


 Almost 3.5 years.


----------



## LavenderMint (Oct 10, 2015)

Post DevaCut!!
 
I was really apprehensive because I didn't see anyone with tightly coily curls on the DevaCurl site (or anywhere really) but I'm loooooooving it. She was even shocked at how tight my coils are but long when stretched and how I have "sleeper" hair lol


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 10, 2015)

MeaWea said:


> Post DevaCut!!
> View attachment 339489
> I was really apprehensive because I didn't see anyone with tightly coily curls on the DevaCurl site (or anywhere really) but I'm loooooooving it. She was even shocked at how tight my coils are but long when stretched and how I have "sleeper" hair lol


. Omg @MeaWea I love it. What products did she use?


----------



## mysblossom (Oct 10, 2015)

MeaWea said:


> Post DevaCut!!
> View attachment 339489
> I was really apprehensive because I didn't see anyone with tightly coily curls on the DevaCurl site (or anywhere really) but I'm loooooooving it. She was even shocked at how tight my coils are but long when stretched and how I have "sleeper" hair lol



Awesome cut! It's so nice!


----------



## LavenderMint (Oct 10, 2015)

Thank you @astralpeck and @stephanie75miller!! I felt fabulous leaving there! It was really expensive but so worth it.



stephanie75miller said:


> . Omg @MeaWea I love it. What products did she use?


Just DevaCurl products but I'm not sure which ones. I know she used the One Condition and Ultra Defining Gel; I'm not sure which spray she used though.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Oct 10, 2015)

Y'all what is wrong with me! I still haven't tried the curl maker gel and I just picked up some Curls Blueberry Bliss curl control jelly *hangs head in shame* I'll come back with a review later


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 10, 2015)

whiteoleander91 said:


> Y'all what is wrong with me! I still haven't tried the curl maker gel and I just picked up some Curls Blueberry Bliss curl control jelly *hangs head in shame* I'll come back with a review later


Lol hope you like them. I just picked up Eco cocktail for no reason I just felt like buying something.


----------



## Vshanell (Oct 10, 2015)

I love Traycee's wng that she did on dry hair. It looks so moisturized!


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Oct 10, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> Lol hope you like them. I just picked up Eco cocktail for no reason I just felt like buying something.


I've been wanting to try that! Let us know how you like it


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 10, 2015)

whiteoleander91 said:


> I've been wanting to try that! Let us know how you like it


Will do. One of the videos @Pokahontas shared last week featured it,  and it made me curious. I've only tried one other Eco gel and didn't like it. It's cheap so no biggie if I don't like it.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Oct 10, 2015)

I keep watching this on repeat so I figured I'd share it with you ladies lol. Her hair is amazing


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 12, 2015)

Here is my wash n go for the week. I used KCKT and KCCC. I just shingled it in I didn't twist around my finger like I normally do.  I wanted to see how it would come out without twirling. I like how full it came.


----------



## mysblossom (Oct 12, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> Here is my wash n go for the week. I used KCKT and KCCC. I just shingled it in I didn't twist around my finger like I normally do.  I wanted to see how it would come out without twirling. I like how full it came.View attachment 339605



Your curls look great! Pretty!


----------



## discodumpling (Oct 12, 2015)

Back on my wash n go grind...not that i ever really stopped. Im still washing  and going 95% of the time. Im on the look out for a new cheap gel cause Pathmark is closing in my hood! Where am i gonna find 2 lbs of gel for under $5? Help!


----------



## mysblossom (Oct 13, 2015)

Greetings, all!

I haven't been able to take a picture . . . and I hate to admit this because of the price point . . . but I think the KCKT + KCCC works for me.

My hair is VERY nicely defined (I really like the look of it), and it is still moisturized (from Sunday morning's wash 'n go and it is now Tuesday around NOON).

I was in a hurry on Sunday, so I didn't get to shingle. I basically just divided my hair in 4 sections and applied the KCKT then KCCC section after section. I think it works! And it might be even BETTER if I shingle so that the strands are saturated. Hope to try it out sooner than later.


----------



## LavenderMint (Oct 13, 2015)

I listen to podcasts on my way home and one of sometimes favorites is The Beauty Brains.  Their question this week is "How do you moisturize curly hair?"  I thought it was interesting and food for thought- especially because I was considering plunking down the cash for the Deva Curl products. (Maybe I need to just practice my shingling technique lol)

There's a text version at the blog: http://thebeautybrains.com/blog/

Also, the wng from Saturday is still going strong! I need to learn to shingle...... maybe I need to just put a chair in the shower lol


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 13, 2015)

MeaWea said:


> I listen to podcasts on my way home and one of sometimes favorites is The Beauty Brains.  Their question this week is "How do you moisturize curly hair?"  I thought it was interesting and food for thought- especially because I was considering plunking down the cash for the Deva Curl products. (Maybe I need to just practice my shingling technique lol)
> 
> There's a text version at the blog: http://thebeautybrains.com/blog/
> 
> Also, the wng from Saturday is still going strong! I need to learn to shingle...... maybe I need to just put a chair in the shower lol


Nice article. Don't resort to putting chair in shower lol. All you really should need is a spray bottle filled with water. I go section by section and make sure I spray each section then apply product. I like working with wet hair. I have a little travelsize spray bottle that I refill a couple of times during styling.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Oct 13, 2015)

Her hair reminds me a lot of mine.


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 14, 2015)

Here was my hair yesterday day 3. I have a lot more volume. 

Here is my hair today day 4. 


I have frizz but it's not unbearable my wash n go was done by just shingling with my hands I didn't do tightly coily.  I think I will alternate doing tightly coily method and plain shingling. I'm liking the volume.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Oct 14, 2015)

So I ended up returning the Curls blueberry gel b/c I didn't like the way it felt on my hair (and my hair was huuuuuuge). Plus, my hair was really tangled for some reason when I tried washing it out :/.

For today's wash and go, I washed my hair with Aussie Moist shampoo and conditioner, detangled (no finger detangling today, I used my cushion brush), left a very small amount of conditioner in my hair, and applied Argan Oil Eco Styler gel in sections. I ran some warm water over the sections to help spread the gel through my curls. Once I was done with the gel, I misted my hair lightly with some Carol's Daughter Black Vanilla Leave-in (smells very good, I kinda want to try the shine spray ).











Can't really tell in these pics, but I gave myself another small cut. I had some split ends and I wanted to even my hair up. And! I forgot how much I like the Aussie shampoo! I have been using Jason Aloe Vera shampoo, but decided to pick up a bottle of the Aussie Moist. Lots of slip, I could run my fingers through my hair as I shampoo'd. Good stuff.


----------



## mysblossom (Oct 14, 2015)

Is Aussie shampoo Curly Girl method friendly?


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Oct 14, 2015)

mysblossom said:


> Is Aussie shampoo Curly Girl method friendly?



I don't think so...can you use sulfates with CG? it has a sulfate and a cone (dimethicone).


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Oct 14, 2015)

correction, two sulfates (lauryl and laureth)


----------



## mysblossom (Oct 14, 2015)

whiteoleander91 said:


> I don't think so...can you use sulfates with CG? it has a sulfate and a cone (dimethicone).



Oh. No sulfates or cones allowed. But . . . I'm glad that shampoo works!


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Oct 14, 2015)

mysblossom said:


> Oh. No sulfates or cones allowed. But . . . I'm glad that shampoo works!


Thanks! If you ever cross back over to the dark side , you should give it a try!


----------



## mysblossom (Oct 14, 2015)

whiteoleander91 said:


> Thanks! If you ever cross back over to the dark side , you should give it a try!



 The dark side! 

You're fun, @whiteoleander91 . But will do. I will definitely try some non-CGF products at some point, and the Aussie is high on my list.


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 16, 2015)

Cowashed this morning because I had felt I had sweated too much yesterday to make it to Sunday. I used my Cantu curling custard from my stash. I haven't used this in ages. It came out good. It's nice to revisit products sometimes. I have always loved the way this smells.


----------



## mysblossom (Oct 16, 2015)

Super pretty, @stephanie75miller 

Update:
I co-washed with As I Am Coconut Cowash (this product ALWAYS pops my natural curls, though it also shrinks them). Then I liberally applied Kinky Curly Knot Today (KCKT) and then quickly placed my head under the shower head to help the KCKT disperse throughout my hair. Finally, I applied Kinky Curly Curling Custard (KCCC) liberally, focusing on my ends but working to try to get full coverage. (I still have yet to section and shingle with these products).

My hair is doing GREAT with this. It is hydrated, elastic, moisturized . . . . All I have to do is reshape it in the morning. My hair is not elongated, but I guess I give up on that and am over it. My goal is hip length when straightened. That's years off down the line. For now, I'll settle for nice-looking and super hydrated/moisturized. Happy dance!


----------



## Amarilles (Oct 16, 2015)

whiteoleander91 said:


> Her hair reminds me a lot of mine.


Hah, and your hair reminds me of mine, but I'm not sure I could say the same for NaturallyGG's. Funny how we all see things!


----------



## Vshanell (Oct 16, 2015)

I hadn't planned on straightening until November but all these ssk's make my hair tangly! Need a trim.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Oct 17, 2015)

Amarilles said:


> Hah, and your hair reminds me of mine, but I'm not sure I could say the same for NaturallyGG's. Funny how we all see things!


Lol! Like, how it looks when she wets it...it kinda reminds me of some parts of my hair!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 17, 2015)

Took my crochet braids out last weekend and have been wearing my fingercomber wig until this Saturday to wash.

Sitting here trying to decide what to do at this late hour , lol.


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 20, 2015)

I was finally able to restock on Camille rose curl maker (had to go to a different target).  Here are my day 2 results.


----------



## mysblossom (Oct 20, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> I was finally able to restock on Camille rose curl maker (had to go to a different target).  Here are my day 2 results.View attachment 340229



Looks REALLY cute!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 21, 2015)

Who uses non glycerin gels in the winter? I need a gel with no humectants period if I'm going to wear it out in the cold.  No coconut oil if it's at the top of the ingredient list.


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 21, 2015)

@shawnyblazes try mop top curly custard it doesn't have coconut oil but it does have glycerin 
Here are the ingredients:  
Aloe Baradensis Leaf Extract, Glycerin, Carboxymethylcellulose, Pectin, Hydroxypropyltrimonium Honey, Silk Amino Acids, Hypnea Musciformis Extract, Gelidiela Acerose Extract, Sargassum Filipendula Extract, Rosmarinus Officialis (Rosemary) Leaf Extract, Salix Alba (Williow) Bark Extract, Urtica (Nettle) Extract, Sorbitol, Ethylhexylglycerin, Phenoxyethanol, Fragrance (Phthalate Free)
Ingredient Attributes: moisture, no silicones

Camille rose curl maker doesn't have glycerin but it doesn't have coconut oil. Here are the ingredients:
Dionized water, pectin, coco nucifera(coconut )oil, aloe barbadensis leaf juice, panthenol, ricinus communis (caster) seed oil, althaea officinalis (marshmallow) root extract, agava americana leaf extract, equisetum arvense (horsetail) extract, urtica dioica (nettle) leaf extract, corn starch, xanthan gum,  chondrus (seaweed) crispus, polysorbate 20, tocopheryl acetate (vitanin E), cyanocobalamin (vitamin b-12), phenoxyethanol (optiphen nd) caprylyl glycol, fragance (parfum) and LOVE!

Kinky curly custard doesn't have glycerin or coconut oil. However I like mop top and curl maker more than kinky curly. Here are the ingredients: 
: botanical infusion of water, horsetail, chamomile, nettle and marshmallow, organic aloe vera juice, agave nectar extract, tocopheryl acetate (vitamin e), pectic, citric acid, potassium sorbate and natural fragrance

Goddess curls doesn't have glycerin however the hold is very light. Here are the ingredients:
Water, Sorbitol, Polyacrylate-14, Polyacrylate-14, Polyquaternium-7, Polysorbate 20, Fruit Certified Organic Mangifera Indica (Mango) Seed Butter, Plumeria Alba Flower Extract, Biosaccharide Gum-1, Carbomer, Certified Organic Butyrospermum Parkii (Shea Butter), Aloe Barbadensis Leaf Juice, Aminomethyl Propanol, Tetrasodium EDTA, Phenoxyethanol, DMDM Hydantoin.
Ingredient Attributes: moisture, frizz control


----------



## uofmpanther (Oct 21, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> @shawnyblazes try mop top curly custard it doesn't have coconut oil but it does have glycerin
> Here are the ingredients:
> Aloe Baradensis Leaf Extract, Glycerin, Carboxymethylcellulose, Pectin, Hydroxypropyltrimonium Honey, Silk Amino Acids, Hypnea Musciformis Extract, Gelidiela Acerose Extract, Sargassum Filipendula Extract, Rosmarinus Officialis (Rosemary) Leaf Extract, Salix Alba (Williow) Bark Extract, Urtica (Nettle) Extract, Sorbitol, Ethylhexylglycerin, Phenoxyethanol, Fragrance (Phthalate Free)
> Ingredient Attributes: moisture, no silicones
> ...



Honey is a humectant, just not as strong of one as glycerin


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 21, 2015)

I'mma go with KCCC or Sweet Soul sista, I think.   


Thanks @stephanie75miller !


----------



## SheenaVee (Oct 23, 2015)

Loving my wash and go this week. I'm on the 4th day and it still looks good. In fact, it looks better!

1st day













4th day (today)


----------



## Chazz (Oct 23, 2015)

SheenaVee said:


> Loving my wash and go this week. I'm on the 4th day and it still looks good. In fact, it looks better!
> 
> 1st day
> 
> ...



Yes it do..


----------



## MzRhonda (Oct 24, 2015)

SheenaVee said:


> Loving my wash and go this week. I'm on the 4th day and it still looks good. In fact, it looks better!
> 
> 1st day
> 
> ...



Love it, what products do you use?


----------



## aharri23 (Oct 24, 2015)

Does anyone know how to prevent flaking once dry? Every gel I use I get flakes once my hair is dry (ecostyler, KCCC, curly magic, wetline) I've tried everything from not using a leave-in, using oil, mixing the leave in and gel in my hand first to see if they work together, etc, etc. I need help!


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 24, 2015)

@aharri23 i just responded to the thread you made about this telling you to come to this thread. Here are my suggestions:


New
Come over to the fall/winter wash n go challenge. That thread has a lot of knowledge and suggestions. I don't get flakes with as I am curling jelly, Camille rose curl maker, mop top custard, KCCC , goddess curls or twisted sista dream curl cream gel. 
I get flakes with cantu curling custard if I heavy handed. I've also gotten flakes with cheaper gels. 
How are you applying products? I get the best results on wet hair. I also try to avoid mixing product brands. Although I have successfully mixed shea moisture conditioners with both goddess curls and blueberry bliss jelly.


----------



## SheenaVee (Oct 24, 2015)

MzRhonda said:


> Love it, what products do you use?



Thank you! 

I used Ecostyler olive oil gel. I've been using the Argan oil one for a while and I felt like my wash and gos weren't lasting as long as they used to. So I decided to go back to the olive oil one because I remember my wash and gos would last a good while when I used it. 

I was right because the olive oil one has given me 5 day hair. I can even go longer if I want to, whereas with the Argan oil I could only get around 3 days before I'd have to wash and restyle.


----------



## uofmpanther (Oct 24, 2015)

aharri23 said:


> Does anyone know how to prevent flaking once dry? Every gel I use I get flakes once my hair is dry (ecostyler, KCCC, curly magic, wetline) I've tried everything from not using a leave-in, using oil, mixing the leave in and gel in my hand first to see if they work together, etc, etc. I need help!



KCCC sometimes flakes if you use too much. A little goes a very very long way.  Some women even dilute it with water.  Ive never had flakes with Curly Magic. What are you pairing it with?


----------



## Fhrizzball (Oct 27, 2015)

Can I join up? Camille Rose is my new love so I've been wash and going a lot more. I band at night so it lasts a bit too with no tangles or single strand knots that used to be a problem.


----------



## discodumpling (Oct 28, 2015)

Well my hair is finally at the stage where I don't need to wash everyday. I've been washing every 3-4 days and dealing with the massive shrinkage in between. For this season i've added back my layer of Curl Max in between my leavin (sally's ION  until the bottle is done!) & gel (ECO Argan) I'm not even sleeping with a scarf! I sleep on a satin pillow case, wake up and refresh my curls with less than a quarter size of Curl Max. I'm really feeling myself with this method...curls stay on fleek (my 11 yr old would die if he heard me use that word) Soft, sheeny (not shiny!), defined curls for days! 
Having said all that...i'll be burining the ish otta my hair this Friday to hit the club  and be back to my curls by 9 AM on Saturday!


----------



## gimbap (Oct 28, 2015)

I've been washing my hair more often and doing more wash and gos. I like how less tangled my hair is when I wash it more often. Since it's colder now, I wash at night, sit under a hooded dryer, then stretch it out with a blow dryer in the AM.

Lately I've been following this method. It's super easy and quick


----------



## Joigirl (Nov 1, 2015)

Straightened my hair last weekend and was back to my WNG by Tuesday. I decided to shape up my hair now that I've reached my hair goal. I thought I'd cut more, but it looks better after just cutting the top layer. I am very happy with the results in the front, but the back is still a work in progress.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Nov 1, 2015)

cooking for the week right now but have my products lined up to do my hair today.


I'll be doing a clay wash, protein treatment, then deep conditioner followed by styling with the sweet soul sista  leave in and gel


----------



## GGsKin (Nov 1, 2015)

aharri23 said:


> Does anyone know how to prevent flaking once dry? Every gel I use I get flakes once my hair is dry (ecostyler, KCCC, curly magic, wetline) I've tried everything from not using a leave-in, using oil, mixing the leave in and gel in my hand first to see if they work together, etc, etc. I need help!



I've used KCCC (my baby) and the As I Am and I find that using them fairly diluted helps me avoid flakes with these products. As @stephanie75miller and @uofmpanther suggest, I also work with wet hair when applying. When I wash and go, I don't use a leave in.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Nov 1, 2015)

Sat under the dryer for 30 minutes just now. I'm like 45% dry.  I'm not sure if it's going to be a dry enough to ponytail.  Oh well.


----------



## Coilystep (Nov 2, 2015)

Was a bad girl. I didn't do my hair yesterday. I did it this morning. I cowashed with Aussie moist and used mop top curly leave in and curling custard.


----------



## Coilystep (Nov 4, 2015)

The moment when you realize you only have one earring in. At least my hair looks good. This is day three with mop top curly.


----------



## Vshanell (Nov 6, 2015)

Another Lovely wng done on damp hair. I love videos like this cuz this is how I like to style my hair most.


----------



## Vshanell (Nov 6, 2015)

Joigirl said:


> View attachment 341281 View attachment 341279 Straightened my hair last weekend and was back to my WNG by Tuesday. I decided to shape up my hair now that I've reached my hair goal. I thought I'd cut more, but it looks better after just cutting the top layer. I am very happy with the results in the front, but the back is still a work in progress.


Beautiful. My next project is a trim as well. I'm not ready to switch to straight hair just yet but my ends are riddled with ssk's and getting tangly. I can't wait to get them off.


----------



## OhTall1 (Nov 6, 2015)

Good news:  Today my curls looks really nice.  I just started using Kimmaytube's leave in earlier this week, and I'm liking it so far.  Other products included V05 kiwi lime clarifying conditioner for cowash, olive oil, Curls Unleashed curl defining creme, and Renpure  coconut creme curling jelly.

Bad news:  While my curls look great, my style looks crazy.  This morning, the curls on one side of my head are more elongated than the other, so my hairstyle looks lopsided!  I think I'm going to walk around the office all day today with my head slightly tilted to the side to make it look even.


----------



## MzRhonda (Nov 6, 2015)

I just can not get my wash n go's to "curl" so I will practice over Thanksgiving and Christmas break. I don't know if I should be brushing the curls in or using my fingers to coil it or what (I don't have time in the morning to do those individual coils  )  My back is shorter than my sides and front but I get no hang time from my sides and front like you guys are getting.


----------



## Coilystep (Nov 6, 2015)

MzRhonda said:


> I just can not get my wash n go's to "curl" so I will practice over Thanksgiving and Christmas break. I don't know if I should be brushing the curls in or using my fingers to coil it or what (I don't have time in the morning to do those individual coils  )  My back is shorter than my sides and front but I get no hang time from my sides and front like you guys are getting.


For me the brush causes frizz. I just use my fingers. I only style once a week. My curls last all week. What styler are you using?  Gel gives me the best results for longevity and curl definition.

For the last week and a half I've forgone using my locsoc. I've been just sleeping on my satin pillow case. My hair isn't squished to my head in the morning and I'm no longer wetting every morning I just let the steam from the shower do its do its thing.


----------



## Coilystep (Nov 6, 2015)

I used two side combs to create a Mohawk today


----------



## Joigirl (Nov 6, 2015)

Pokahontas said:


> Beautiful. My next project is a trim as well. I'm not ready to switch to straight hair just yet but my ends are riddled with ssk's and getting tangly. I can't wait to get them off.


It's still not where I want it to be, so I will be cutting a little more. Make sure to post your results!


----------



## MzRhonda (Nov 6, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> For me the brush causes frizz. I just use my fingers. I only style once a week. My curls last all week. What styler are you using?  Gel gives me the best results for longevity and curl definition.
> 
> For the last week and a half I've forgone using my locsoc. I've been just sleeping on my satin pillow case. My hair isn't squished to my head in the morning and I'm no longer wetting every morning I just let the steam from the shower do its do its thing.



I try various stylers and always go back to gels, they work better......my fav is As I Am. I am needing curl definition like you are getting...my wash n go's look like afros...not the look I am going for.


----------



## Guinan (Nov 7, 2015)

My FAVORITE youtuber has a video up on her best wng.


----------



## Guinan (Nov 7, 2015)

I'm back to wnging. I very recently decided to stop stretching part of the back portion of my hair with shea butter. I think by keeping the curls intact will help with preventing SSKS and tangles in that area.


----------



## Vshanell (Nov 7, 2015)

I'm under the dryer preparing to do a silk wrap so I can trim then after that I'll be ps eek and destroying a little each day to get all these ssk's. They feel gross and make my hair tangle. As much as I l like the definition from the denman I'm giving it up because my ssk's triple with that thing. And too much shrinkage and tangles too. I'd like to find something to distribute my products and smooth my hair when doing wng's but without the shrinkage. Any ideas?

I'm not sure if I'll be doing wng's for awhile after I put in all this work to get rid of these ssk's, I kinda want to keep my hair stretched awhile. I'll probably either do twist outs or roller sets.


----------



## Coilystep (Nov 7, 2015)

Tried new color today. It's called wild orchid.


----------



## OhTall1 (Nov 9, 2015)

Today's WNG

I did an Aphogee two step protein treatment yesterday and followed it with a SM manuka honey mask.  I went back to SM Curl Enhancing Smoothie, which I haven't used for a while, and now I'm wondering why I left it to begin with.


----------



## ajargon02 (Nov 9, 2015)

I finally figured out how to do a fake wash-n-go without all the tangles! 
I used cheapie aussie moist mixed with melted coconut oil and shingled. It took me about 30 min but it looked great! I only wore my curls for 2 days but it could have lasted a week if I wanted too.
This technique allowed me to not only detangle my hair but gave EXCELLENT definition!


----------



## Amarilles (Nov 9, 2015)

Will everyone be WnGing through the winter? I don't care about going out with damp hair in the cold (doesn't bother me), I see more an issue with the hair canoodling with my coats and DH rubbing up on me with his sweaters and stuff while I resist every urge to push him straight off. Lol.

Does anyone take any measures to protect the hair from rough winterwear? Or is everyone living in a shorts 12 months a year kinda place?


----------



## ajargon02 (Nov 10, 2015)

Amarilles said:


> Will everyone be WnGing through the winter? I don't care about going out with damp hair in the cold (doesn't bother me), I see more an issue with the hair canoodling with my coats and DH rubbing up on me with his sweaters and stuff while I resist every urge to push him straight off. Lol.
> 
> Does anyone take any measures to protect the hair from rough winterwear? Or is everyone living in a shorts 12 months a year kinda place?


 I only wng in the warmer months and that's rare. I don't like having wet hair for 2 days and the tangles that follow. However I will do my fake wng this winter since I can avoid all that.


----------



## LavenderMint (Nov 10, 2015)

Amarilles said:


> Will everyone be WnGing through the winter? I don't care about going out with damp hair in the cold (doesn't bother me), I see more an issue with the hair canoodling with my coats and DH rubbing up on me with his sweaters and stuff while I resist every urge to push him straight off. Lol.
> 
> Does anyone take any measures to protect the hair from rough winterwear? Or is everyone living in a shorts 12 months a year kinda place?



I wish I lived in a shorts all year climate. The hair breaking from rubbing up on the back of coats & sweaters is a great question. I prefer to wash and go but this will be my first winter with natural hair so we shall see


----------



## GGsKin (Nov 11, 2015)

Amarilles said:


> Will everyone be WnGing through the winter? I don't care about going out with damp hair in the cold (doesn't bother me), I see more an issue with the hair canoodling with my coats and DH rubbing up on me with his sweaters and stuff while I resist every urge to push him straight off. Lol.
> 
> Does anyone take any measures to protect the hair from rough winterwear? Or is everyone living in a shorts 12 months a year kinda place?



I wish we had that shorts weather but the days are pretty chilly here. I'm not WnGing right now but I did last winter. As a newbie, I've been seriously effected by this place and I love it but I did feel a little barmy when I started wearing my silk scarf around my coat collar like a miniature cape. 

When I caught myself not trying to look obsessed in front of my friend because she spotted the 'cape' (and already knows I am obsessed lol) I decided wrapping my winter scarf in silk (just the portion touching the back of my neck) looked a little less crazy.


----------



## Coilystep (Nov 11, 2015)

Amarilles said:


> Will everyone be WnGing through the winter? I don't care about going out with damp hair in the cold (doesn't bother me), I see more an issue with the hair canoodling with my coats and DH rubbing up on me with his sweaters and stuff while I resist every urge to push him straight off. Lol.
> 
> Does anyone take any measures to protect the hair from rough winterwear? Or is everyone living in a shorts 12 months a year kinda place?


Last winter was my first winter natural, and I wore wash n goes exclusively.  With that being said I was a newbie and did not know what I was doing.  I was redoing my hair everyday because I couldn't figure out how to get multiple day hair. My hair was wet everyday . I now know how to get a whole week out of my wash n go so wet hair really won't be a problem for me. I live in Georgia our winter isn't that cold. I will be was n going again this winter. I suggest getting some silk scarves or line some scarves like @AbsyBlvd. If your hair long enough pull into a high pony I guess.


----------



## Joigirl (Nov 11, 2015)

Amarilles said:


> Will everyone be WnGing through the winter? I don't care about going out with damp hair in the cold (doesn't bother me), I see more an issue with the hair canoodling with my coats and DH rubbing up on me with his sweaters and stuff while I resist every urge to push him straight off. Lol.
> 
> Does anyone take any measures to protect the hair from rough winterwear? Or is everyone living in a shorts 12 months a year kinda place?


I live in WI and primarily do WNGs even during the winter. My hair tends to snag on zips and buttons on coats and sweaters are hell on your curls. I've learned the hard way this year that I need to invest in a silk scarf to protect my nape. I have some breakage underneath because of the contact with these materials. I plan to buy a scarf for my coat and one for my job that I can wear when in the office. I've also heard that some woman pin up a flat twist in the nape to protect this area, but I haven't tried it.


----------



## Joigirl (Nov 12, 2015)

Okay, I keep cutting my hair. I left the length but added more layers to remove some of the bulk. I like it and I think it'll grow out well.


----------



## Vshanell (Nov 14, 2015)

Joigirl said:


> View attachment 342183 Okay, I keep cutting my hair. I left the length but added more layers to remove some of the bulk. I like it and I think it'll grow out well.


Do you have a method to how you cut your layers?


----------



## Vshanell (Nov 14, 2015)

Found this old wng pic. I was wearing my curls flatter and more tame then. Now I like the fluff.


----------



## Joigirl (Nov 14, 2015)

Pokahontas said:


> View attachment 342369 View attachment 342367 Found this old wng pic. I was wearing my curls flatter and more tame then. Now I like the fluff.


I like your fluffy hair! The more defined look is pretty too. I'm afraid to fluff too much. My hair is already so big, but my hairs are coiled so tight, I don't get much hang time.


----------



## Joigirl (Nov 14, 2015)

Pokahontas said:


> Do you have a method to how you cut your layers?



I used one of my favorite Brazilian vlogger's methods. It was super easy, but because my curl pattern is not the same all over my head, I had to cut any weird looking curls after it dried. I like to cut a little less than I think is necessary to account for shrinkage and any mistakes. Her hair reminds me of yours actually.


----------



## Vshanell (Nov 14, 2015)

Joigirl said:


> I used one of my favorite Brazilian vlogger's methods. It was super easy, but because my curl pattern is not the same all over my head, I had to cut any weird looking curls after it dried. I like to cut a little less than I think is necessary to account for shrinkage and any mistakes. Her hair reminds me of yours actually.


Ahhhhh! That's pretty much how I do mine, the ponytail layer cut, except I've never done it on curly hair. Too scared I would cut too much. Yea I love her hair. I always wish I knew what she was saying though! Lol. Her curls are so perfect and bouncy.


----------



## Joigirl (Nov 14, 2015)

Pokahontas said:


> Ahhhhh! That's pretty much how I do mine, the ponytail layer cut, except I've never done it on curly hair. Too scared I would cut too much. Yea I love her hair. I always wish I knew what she was saying though! Lol. Her curls are so perfect and bouncy.


I studied abroad there in college so I can understand most of it. Makes it a little easier. Lots of naturals with curls like ours in Brazil.


----------



## LavenderMint (Nov 15, 2015)

Yesterday's wng.


----------



## Coilystep (Nov 16, 2015)

I used Camille rose curl maker today I also used their leave in the coconut water one.


----------



## LavenderMint (Nov 23, 2015)

Spent the weekend looking through Aketafitgirl and Rachaelcpr videos on YouTube & taking notes.
Tried Rachaelcpr's wet wrap last night. I think my products aren't playing well together (the dreaded white balls) but it's a process. I'm lucky to be tall enough that most people won't notice unless I'm sitting or point it out. 
Anyway, here's today's wng.


----------



## Coilystep (Dec 4, 2015)

How's everyone? I've been so slammed at work lately haven't been posting. Here's a picture of my hair today. This is day 8 hair. I used twisted sista amazing dream curls cream gel.


----------



## Chazz (Dec 4, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> How's everyone? I've been so slammed at work lately haven't been posting. Here's a picture of my hair today. This is day 8 hair. I used twisted sista amazing dream curls cream gel.View attachment 344469


I wish my hair could look like that after 8 days.


----------



## Coilystep (Dec 4, 2015)

Chazz said:


> I wish my hair could look like that after 8 days.


It took a lot of practice. It took me about 8 months to achieve multiple day hair. After my bc August 2, 2014 I was literally restyling my hair everyday. Now I'm at the point where I don't even wear a bonnet or scarf when I go to bed. I just sleep on satin pillow case. I don't rewet either (I occasionally rewet if fluffing doesn't work). Just keep practicing and don't give up.


----------



## Chazz (Dec 4, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> It took a lot of practice. It took me about 8 months to achieve multiple day hair. After my bc August 2, 2014 I was literally restyling my hair everyday. Now I'm at the point where I don't even wear a bonnet or scarf when I go to bed. I just sleep on satin pillow case. I don't rewet either (I occasionally rewet if fluffing doesn't work). Just keep practicing and don't give up.


Wow ..... That a goal I will be working on.


----------



## Vshanell (Dec 6, 2015)

I love this routine I don't got time for wet wng's lol. And it's getting too cold.


----------



## AlkalineSteam (Dec 7, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> How's everyone? I've been so slammed at work lately haven't been posting. Here's a picture of my hair today. This is day 8 hair. I used twisted sista amazing dream curls cream gel.View attachment 344469


Wow, your hair is beautiful. What's your styling technique? Do you shingle?


----------



## Coilystep (Dec 7, 2015)

AlkalineSteam said:


> Wow, your hair is beautiful. What's your styling technique? Do you shingle?


Yes I shingle. I work in 5 sections. I keep a spray bottle handy with just water in it. I usually start with the back right section. I'll take a smaller section and apply my gel rake it through with my fingers. I work my way forward until I've done my whole head. I like a more defined look so I twirl smaller sections around my finger (I don't have to do this but I think it cuts down on frizz and my style lasts longer).  This method also gives my curls a more uniformed look as I have a couple of different textures throughout my hair. 

Another thing I've learned is that when I first started I wasn't using near enough product. So working in the sections insures full coverage.


----------



## OhTall1 (Dec 11, 2015)

Just came back from vacation and had to resort to a puff for most of the past two weeks.  Before I left I found a travel sized bottle of SM curl enhancing smoothie at Sally's and then I forgot to pack it.   

I was so happy to get back home and get my wash and go back.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Dec 12, 2015)

Hey ladies :3 I'm still washing and going but I mostly wear my hair in a bun nowadays.

I tried out a new product today for my wash and go; I used design essentials defining creme gel and I really like it! I cowashed first, deep conditioned, de tangled, then applied the creme gel. My hair feels very moisturized and soft. I like the way it came out. So far so good.


----------



## discodumpling (Dec 13, 2015)

Hi Ladies it's been a minute but I don't have much to share cause my hair is on auto pilot. All I do is wash n go. Just thinking about setting my hair in 8 flat twists for a twist out makes me sweat. It's become routine to wash my hair with my morning shower not because I can't achieve multiple day hair (I can get it up to 5 days) but because i'm addicted to the feel of water on my scalp. No shame. 

This is what i'm working with. My photographer caught me mid eye roll sorry y'all! But i'm giving good hair.







The Back:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So she's growing and thriving. It's past SL straight but OMG what a chore straightening my hair has become! It's like 2 hrs lost for me but I shall do it for a New Years event anyway. 

I still have trouble spots, but my hair is loving regular amounts of protein reconstructing and protein treatments in general. I use  Natures Advantage Honey Almond to cowash and finger detangle and sometimes as a leavein under my Eco Argan.  I hardly shed and if I do it's cause I was lax with the protein. 

Merry Christmas & Happy Holidays if I don't get to pop up in here again this year!


----------



## Napp (Dec 13, 2015)

whiteoleander91 said:


> Hey ladies :3 I'm still washing and going but I mostly wear my hair in a bun nowadays.
> 
> I tried out a new product today for my wash and go; I used design essentials defining creme gel and I really like it! I cowashed first, deep conditioned, de tangled, then applied the creme gel. My hair feels very moisturized and soft. I like the way it came out. So far so good.


 Your hair is so cute! I wonder if I can get similar results.....


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Dec 14, 2015)

Napp said:


> Your hair is so cute! I wonder if I can get similar results.....


Give it a try! I really like it


----------



## OhTall1 (Dec 15, 2015)

Wow, according to my siggy, it's been three years since I cut off my relaxed ends and ended my transition!  And its been almost a year since I stopped doing crochet braids and committed to trying to figure out how to do wash and go's!


----------



## Coilystep (Dec 19, 2015)

My hair last night for my work Christmas party  I used twisted sister amazing dream cream gel


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 19, 2015)

@stephanie75miller 

Where Have You Been?  I was thinking about you the other day.  Missed You

*exits thread*


----------



## Coilystep (Dec 19, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @stephanie75miller
> 
> Where Have You Been?  I was thinking about you the other day.  Missed You
> 
> *exits thread*


I've been good @IDareT'sHair. I've super busy with work so I haven't been posting much. I miss you too 
*you don't need exit the thread we don't bite.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 19, 2015)

@stephanie75miller 

I was thinking about you the other day and wondered where you were? 

There are posts that I read and enjoy although I've never really had a conversation with the individual and you are one of those people.


----------



## Coilystep (Dec 19, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @stephanie75miller
> 
> I was thinking about you the other day and wondered where you were?
> 
> There are posts that I read and enjoy although I've never really had a conversation with the individual and you are one of those people.


Aw you made me smile


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Dec 19, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> My hair last night for my work Christmas party  I used twisted sister amazing dream cream gel  View attachment 345877


You look pretty! I love your wash and go's


----------



## bluenvy (Dec 19, 2015)

I tried several wngs, but each time it looks more crazy.  

Front of my hair is too loose, it's almost straight naturally. 
The back gets defined curls and the rest is frizzy.
Seems the thicker my hair gets the more curl definition it looses. Any one else experiencing this?


----------



## beauti (Dec 20, 2015)

*I miss wash n go's but I just don't have the strength to do it now.  I'll just stick to lurking*


----------



## Anaisin (Dec 20, 2015)

I miss wash n go's. Can't wait until my hair grows out so I can cut the damage


----------



## Coilystep (Dec 20, 2015)

bluenvy said:


> I tried several wngs, but each time it looks more crazy.
> 
> Front of my hair is too loose, it's almost straight naturally.
> The back gets defined curls and the rest is frizzy.
> Seems the thicker my hair gets the more curl definition it looses. Any one else experiencing this?


What products and methods are you using?   How do you normally wear your hair? Do you staighten?


----------



## bluenvy (Dec 20, 2015)

Thank you for replying @stephanie75miller.

Straighten once every 3-4 months.
Wash with cream of nature shampoo once a week, clarify with herbal essence naked shampoo when needed, usually once a month.

After shampoo I dc with Aussie moist 3 minutes for about an hour with plastic cap, no heat.
Rinse out and apply Jessie curls leave in, or Darcy botanical daily leave in. 
Seal that in with grape seed oil.

I usually use Anthony Dickey method but my hair dont stay moist anyone, it becomes dessert dry.
I like buns mostly. Braid/twist outs comes second. 

I used to wear wngs all the time, and it stayed moist for 2-3 days.
Now after my hair dries it's too dry, and lacks curl definition.
 I must remoisturize and put up in a bun.


----------



## Coilystep (Dec 21, 2015)

@bluenvy you may want to incorporate some type of gel. I think the gel is needed to lock in the moisture. Also think about about shingling either with fingers or even a denman brush (be very careful only use on small sections).  
I've attempted the Anthony Dickie method before but it yielded subpar results compared to what I get now. 
Shingling and working in sections works wonders for me. It may take a long time to do however I'm only doing my hair once a week. My hair stays moisturized all week very rarely do I reapply products. I will reapply if I feel the need to usually it's just my bang area that gives me problems. 
As far as products I find I like to use a cleanser (con argan oil moisture & shine shampoo, as I am coconut cowash etc), a rinse out conditioner (I almost always use Aussie moist conditioner), a leave in (as I am, Camille rose, mop top, shea moisture), and a gel (as I am curling jelly, Camille rose  curl maker, mop top curly custard, twisted sister amazing dream curl cream gel). 
This may be an unpopular opinion but I choose not to staighten. I think it kills your curls. I haven't gotten my staighten since last year. When I did my hair felt different/limp when I washed it.  It took a couple of washes before it felt normal again.  I also had anxiety the whole time so for me it's not worth it and it didn't stay straight for very long. 
I hope this helps.


----------



## GGsKin (Dec 21, 2015)

I'm baaack! I've been MIA under a wig these past 4 months but I've had to give it a rest as after about 8 weeks the spirit gum and alcohol was starting to irritate my skin. Anyway, I took my hair down last week and trimmed/ dusted on Friday. I've been wearing my hair in my face to cover my rash- which is clearing up slowly. Today is day 3 hair, after a diluted shampoo (Giovanni Tea Tree), condition with AOWC, clay wash with rhassoul and sodium bentonite, and shingling with a mix of Flaxseed gel and Kinky Curly custard..loving the volume on day 3.


----------



## bluenvy (Dec 22, 2015)

Thank you @stephanie75miller! I appreciate your input. 
I have some of the products from your list. 
I'll post when I get it to look better.


----------



## Coilystep (Dec 23, 2015)

bluenvy said:


> Thank you @stephanie75miller! I appreciate your input.
> I have some of the products from your list.
> I'll post when I get it to look better.


Your welcome. Just keep trying. The more you do it the better you'll get at it.


----------



## GGsKin (Dec 23, 2015)

Water rinsed my hair last night, applied some grapeseed oil on the length, sunflower oil on the ends, rinsed some more and then shingled in my diluted flaxseed and kinky curly custard mix. Slept with it in two bunches tied with a silk head scarf. Took them down this morning, still very wet. Day 1.


----------



## OhTall1 (Dec 23, 2015)

Today's WNG

View media item 128551
I've been using Renpure's coconut products, which are pretty inexpensive at TJ Maxx and Marshalls.  The gel dries crunchy, but I just use argan or jojoba oil to get rid of it.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Dec 23, 2015)

I heard kiss my face upper management gel changed formulas and had to try the new one. Last time I was natural this gel was holy grail status so I was hoping the reformulation didn't change that. This is first day hair after putting it in a pineapple for a few hrs and refreshing with my q redew.

What I like about this gel is I don't have to be cautous about how much I use. With eco styler the results aren't consistant. I can have a great full wash and go one time and the next time a sparse limp one. This is my second time using the kiss my face and the results are the same as the first.

So it looks like this gel is still holy grail status. My hair and me are happy.


----------



## Anaisin (Jan 4, 2016)

Her wash n go's last 3 weeks wtf. Love her hair


----------



## Joigirl (Jan 4, 2016)

Anaisin said:


> Her wash n go's last 3 weeks wtf. Love her hair



There's no way! My curls would be locked like a thousand Slinkies all entangled together. And my scalp would be on fire


----------



## Anaisin (Jan 4, 2016)

Joigirl said:


> There's no way! My curls would be locked like a thousand Slinkies all entangled together. And my scalp would be on fire



My hair would be itchy, dirty and tangled


----------



## aharri23 (Jan 4, 2016)

I've stopped using regular conditioners as leave in's because of the flakes for now, in the meantime i've been getting my best WnG's with SM Curl Enhancing Smoothie and Eco/Wetline


----------



## Coilystep (Jan 5, 2016)

I hope everyone had a great Christmas and New Year.


----------



## bluenvy (Jan 6, 2016)

Wngs comes out better now.  I been wng for last few weeks. But temperature dropped to -3. 
My roots don't fully dry by time I leave home.
 So I will alternate to other styles until warm weather comes back.

Thanks @stephanie75miller for your suggestions.

After I apply moisturizing leave in, I then add herbal essences set me up gel.
Thanks @BillsBackerz67 
I bought this gel from your post mentioning this.

This is my latest wng results.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Jan 6, 2016)

It's funny because I knew my hair grew quite a bit since I bc'd in May but I didn't realize how far my wash and goes came until today. I did a conditioner only wash and go the other day and just looked at my conditioner only wash and go from May and there's quite a bit of growth from the two.

Here's the comparison pics. The first is from the end of May 2015




The second is from the beginning of Jan 2016


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 6, 2016)

Yesterday I conditioned with a diluted mix of AO White Camellia, KC Knot Today and silk amino acids. After rinsing I clay washed, rinsed, oiled and gelled with the usual. Last night my hair was still really wet, so I slept in 2 bunches and a baggy. Day 2 hair this evening.


----------



## Coilystep (Jan 6, 2016)

Glad some of my suggestions were helpful @bluenvy.


----------



## OhTall1 (Jan 7, 2016)

Today's wng
View media item 128557


----------



## Amarilles (Jan 7, 2016)

6 day old WnG. 

 

I used Herbal Essences Hello Hydration and Wetline Xtreme gel, really loved those two together! However I'm back in France and can't find either on the ground. I bought HH on Amazon but can't find the gel at all. The search results are hilarious actually... https://www.amazon.fr/s/ref=nb_sb_n...-alias=aps&field-keywords=wet+line+xtreme+gel Anyone up for paying 2,041.14 euros for some gel?!


----------



## Coilystep (Jan 8, 2016)

Got my hair dyed last week. Usually get a rinse. This time I decided I wanted actual dye was tired of it running every time I wash it. So she did a Demi permanent. It's violet. I'm liking it so far. I was worried about it changing my texture and possible dryness. I haven't had problems with either yet.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Jan 9, 2016)

I pre-poo'd for the first time today! I used coconut oil. Applied in sections and left on for ~45 minutes. My hair felt soooo soft and wonderful when I rinsed it out. Shampoo'd w/ Aussie moist and conditioned with Jane carter condish. Half up half down wash and go. I cut my hair right after Christmas b/c I have no impulse control, apparently lol


----------



## OhTall1 (Jan 13, 2016)

I bought some Camille Rose products during a CVS 30% sale a few weeks ago.  I got the coconut water penetrating hair treatment, coconut water style setter and the curl maker.  So far I'm liking all three.  I'm not crazy about the smell of the curl maker, but the scent doesn't seem to linger once it dries.

View media item 128583


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 13, 2016)

LaChaBla said:


> I bought some Camille Rose products during a CVS 30% sale a few weeks ago.  I got the coconut water penetrating hair treatment, coconut water style setter and the curl maker.  So far I'm liking all three.  I'm not crazy about the smell of the curl maker, but the scent doesn't seem to linger once it dries.
> 
> View media item 128583



The coconut water styler was too thick for me. I gave it to my friend.  My hair doesnt like coconut anyways but I wanted to try it out.  Your hair looks great!


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 20, 2016)

Day 4 hair. No refreshing. Caught it in a nice light today.


----------



## Coilystep (Jan 25, 2016)

On Saturday I purchased a hooded dryer and I decided to dry my hair. It took about an hour and a half to fully dry.  My hair came out pretty awesome. The dryer has three temperature settings , timer, diffuser and it's on a stand. I purchased from local beauty supply for about $60.  Here is pictures of dryer and my hair today this is day 3


----------



## LavenderMint (Jan 25, 2016)

Looking good! I have a portable hood dryer that's a pain to set up. Never thought about one on a stand. 



stephanie75miller said:


> On Saturday I purchased a hooded dryer and I decided to dry my hair. It took about an hour and a half to fully dry.  My hair came out pretty awesome. The dryer has three temperature settings , timer, diffuser and it's on a stand. I purchased from local beauty supply for about $60.  Here is pictures of dryer and my hair today this is day 3View attachment 349469 View attachment 349471


----------



## Vshanell (Jan 28, 2016)

Let my hair air dry naked before applying my products. I was surprised at how defined my naked hair was. And so fluffy and big. I liked it but I know it would only last a day if that. I'll try to take better pics next time I do it.


----------



## OhTall1 (Jan 29, 2016)

I went straight for a few days.  I didn't have any of the right tools -- no setting lotion, no round brush, no moisturizing hair products (everything I had was meant for curl enhancement), no pomade for smoothing down edges.  I looked like a mess for most of this week!  The one good thing about straightening was that I was able to do a MAJOR S&D on my ends.  I still have a lot of mid strand splits.  I'm hoping that it's still leftover from the crochet braids that I took out over a year ago, and that I got rid of the rest of the  damage. 

Back to curly!


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 29, 2016)

Yesterday, I conditioned my hair with a mix of Mill Creek Botaniclas Jojoba, AOWC, and KCKT. Followed with a clay mix of rhassoul, calcium bentonite, sodium bentonite, SAA, steeped hibiscus and marshmallow root, milk and water.
My hair feels strong and moisturised.

Day 2 hair today.


----------



## VinaytheMrs (Feb 1, 2016)

Hi Ladies!!! I've been under a wig since forever! Felt like me today


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Feb 2, 2016)

I've been MIA for a long time...didn't post cuz I didn't have hair and didn't want to get tempted by you ladies to grow it out any time soon haha Alas I'm starting to grow it out again and have been doing wngs every other day. I shaved it back in July and evened it out twice since then.

In this pic I used Curls blueberry bliss restorative leave in cream with the blueberry bliss jelly.


----------



## Coilystep (Feb 27, 2016)

Haven't posted in a while. Miss you guys. This was my hair this week. I used Camille Rose conditioner and curl maker and sat under my hooded dryer for I think an hour and a half.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Feb 28, 2016)

I've really been perfecting my wash and go over these past few months. I can finally say my wash and goes are consistant. They look the same every time I do it and I love that. I've noticed that technique is everything for my perfect wash and go.









3 day old wash and go using tresemme perfectly undone conditioner as styler.


----------



## Coilystep (Mar 2, 2016)

Camille rose curl milk and curl maker. Section by section just raked through with fingers. No twirling. I'm finally feel like I'm getting big hair.

This is day 2 today 
 


This was day 1 yesterday


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Mar 2, 2016)

I wish warm weather would get here now


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 2, 2016)

I'm loving your big hair @stephanie75miller.


----------



## Coilystep (Mar 8, 2016)

Has anyone tried the Eden bodyworks cocoashea curling jelly?  I saw an add for it. I want to get it.


----------



## beingofserenity (Mar 8, 2016)

Im never putting that cantu crap curling gel in my hair again. My hair fely like crap and looked disgusting


----------



## MissMusic (Mar 11, 2016)

I am also curious about the Eden bodyworks jelly, I want to know how heavy the hold is. I am in the market for new gel's/stylers to try, so What are u ladies currently using/love? and what is the hold level of the product you are using?

Most recently I have used Ampro Olive Oil Gel, Super Wet Gel, and Hello Curly Curl Stimulator for my last three wash n go's. As you can tell, I like variety


----------



## Coilystep (Mar 13, 2016)

Well I purchased the Eden bodyworks curling jelly. I will washing my hair at some point today. I will post my results later.


----------



## LavenderMint (Mar 13, 2016)

Any suggestions for a leave-in that plays well with the clear Eco-Styler? It holds better & dries quicker than KCCC but doesn't play well with KCKT at all. I'm sitting here now drying my hair, hoping the little white things disappear once my hair is completely dry. 
Will post a pic tomorrow.


----------



## Coilystep (Mar 14, 2016)

MeaWea said:


> Any suggestions for a leave-in that plays well with the clear Eco-Styler? It holds better & dries quicker than KCCC but doesn't play well with KCKT at all. I'm sitting here now drying my hair, hoping the little white things disappear once my hair is completely dry.
> Will post a pic tomorrow.


I don't use ecostyler but whenever I've paired any of my Shea moisture conditioners with a non matching gel it has always played well with other products. No flakes or with balls.


----------



## Coilystep (Mar 14, 2016)

stephanie75miller said:


> Well I purchased the Eden bodyworks curling jelly. I will washing my hair at some point today. I will post my results later.


Here are my results. I like it so far. I really liked the packaging. It comes in a squeeze tube which I like much better than a tub or pump.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Mar 14, 2016)

I wish I could try Edenbodyworks but the entire line is coconut.  No good for me :-(


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Mar 26, 2016)

I haven't posted in a while! My wash and go from yesterday:


----------



## wheezy807 (Mar 29, 2016)

Is there a Spring or Summer Wash n' Go challenge thread around there's parts? I definitely want to join. I plan to learn to master wash n' go's and the maintenence of them.


----------



## Coilystep (Mar 30, 2016)

wheezy807 said:


> Is there a Spring or Summer Wash n' Go challenge thread around there's parts? I definitely want to join. I plan to learn to master wash n' go's and the maintenence of them.


No we just keep posting in this thread. Please join us here.


----------



## Coilystep (Mar 30, 2016)

Here is my hair from today this is day 3.  I used Camille Rose curl love as my leave in and curl maker as my gel


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 30, 2016)

My hair today (day 2). After clay, henna, and an overnight DC with AO White Camelia. Styled with diuted KCCC.


----------



## Napp (Mar 30, 2016)

AbsyBlvd said:


> My hair today (day 2). After clay, henna, and an overnight DC with AO White Camelia. Styled with diuted KCCC.View attachment 356037View attachment 356039



Ooh so stylish!


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 30, 2016)

Napp said:


> Ooh so stylish!



Why thank you @Napp


----------



## Vshanell (Apr 2, 2016)

I'm back doing wng's. My last one lasted 8 days and still looked good. I was so happy. I didn't take pics but I'm hoping to get the same result with this wash. I just love for my wng's to last a week. It really helps since I don't care about perfect definition as much anymore. 

I've vow'd not to fuss with my hair too much this summer even if humidity gets to it because last summer I was co washing a lot more than normal and it's too much manipulation for me. 

Be back soon with pics


----------



## Coilystep (Apr 2, 2016)

Hey ladies I was at Walmart yesterday and the had Camille Rose products. I had heard they were going to start carrying them. So I'm glad they have them now.


----------



## OhTall1 (Apr 3, 2016)

I don't know who this lady is, but her picture showed up in my Pinterest feed.  I'm due to have my ends trimmed next month, and I think this is the shape I want.


----------



## Coilystep (Apr 3, 2016)

LaChaBla said:


> I don't know who this lady is, but her picture showed up in my Pinterest feed.  I'm due to have my ends trimmed next month, and I think this is the shape I want.


Her hair is very pretty


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 6, 2016)

4 day old Wng

 Hair just as hard as can be, which can be a good thing lol.

 Its just now starting to move a little. I was going to wash tonight but its cold in NJ so I'll do it again on Saturday


----------



## Coilystep (Apr 8, 2016)

Day 6 washed on Sunday with tresemme curls shampoo and used their curls conditioner as well. Styled with Camille Rose curl love and curl maker. Sat under dryer for hour and a half (kept getting up finding things to do. I hate setting under there ). At night just slept with my bonnet on in morning just let shower still work it's majic.


----------



## Vshanell (Apr 8, 2016)

I forgot I did take pics of my last wng. I used curl maker. 

My bangs have gotten long and awkward. I'm not sure what to do with them yet.


----------



## beingofserenity (Apr 10, 2016)

Finally figured out what the heck I was doing last summer to make my hair curl/coil up.  I don't know if some would define this as a wash and go because I worked on mostly dry hair and twirled tiny sections of my hair.  It's wearable and I hope it lasts all week...


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 11, 2016)

Fresh wng on Sunday that didn't dry before bed and who knows where my bonnet is.  Not bad for twisting and turning.


----------



## Amarilles (Apr 11, 2016)

First day hair. I twist it before applying gel so that the hair looks less bulky and more elongated.


----------



## pattyr5 (Apr 11, 2016)

I haven't been in here for a while.  I find it a pain to post now without the app......Anyway, I wanted to share a pic of my hair after using Kinky Curly Curling Custard.  Let me way that I have tried this products 5 times before and always hated it.  So I don't know what possessed me to try yet again , but this time something clicked.


----------



## nothidden (Apr 11, 2016)

wheezy807 said:


> Is there a Spring or Summer Wash n' Go challenge thread around there's parts? I definitely want to join. I plan to learn to master wash n' go's and the maintenence of them.





stephanie75miller said:


> No we just keep posting in this thread. Please join us here.


I'll be joining as this is the only way I style my hair.  I'll add starting info and a pic between today and tomorrow.


----------



## beauti (Apr 11, 2016)

Amarilles said:


> First day hair. I twist it before applying gel so that the hair looks less bulky and more elongated.
> 
> View attachment 357527


*@Amarilles Can you please explain what you mean? Is your hair in 2 strands twists then you unravel and put gel? My hair is very bulky as well.*


----------



## Joigirl (Apr 11, 2016)

Been a while since I visited this thread. Nice to see its still going strong! Finally found a good way to stretch my curls without destroying the pattern. I've done TOs, braid outs and three-strand twists on my nearly dry WNG to stretch the curls. It's works great and strangely doesn't cause much frizz even when applying a Buttercreme on top of the gel. I can't remember the name of the Youtuber that inspired this epiphany, but I thank her because I'd totally fallen out of love with my wash n gos.


----------



## Vshanell (Apr 12, 2016)

Her wng is life!


----------



## nothidden (Apr 12, 2016)

*Regimen (*done in sections*): *
Wash day1: cleanse, DC, condition, air dry
Wash day2: clay wash, leave-in, seal

*Products:*
Cleanse: DIY sodium bentonite clay, Terressentials Hair Wash, DevaCurl No-Poo Decadence, DIY soap nut shampoo
DC: DevaCurl Heaven In Hair (w/coconut milk and black strap molasses); Tresemme Botanique Nourish and Replenish Mask
Condition: Kinky Curly Knot Today; DevaCurl One Condition Decadence
Seal: Kinky Curly Curling Custard, DIY flax seed gel, DevaCurl Light Defining Gel
Anti-shedding: Green Tea rinse
Treat: Yogurt, banana, black strap molasses, coconut milk mix -- when time allows
*
Starting pic:*
This is 2nd day hair after 2 days of rain.  I will be restyling today since my 2 year hair growth anniversary was April 8th.  I will be posting that comparison pic as well.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 12, 2016)

Swelling up due to all the moisture.  Nice and cushy feeling.


----------



## nothidden (Apr 12, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> Swelling up due to all the moisture.  Nice and cushy feeling.


I know the feeling.


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 14, 2016)

I did a henna treatment on Sunday (with Red Raj and hibiscus). After rinsing (and rinsing) I DC with AOWC and ghee for an hr before rinsing (again) and styling with diluted KCCC and a banana clip.

I've left it to marinade for the past 3 days, baggying at night. Today (Day 4) I clipped the back up in a puff cuff.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 14, 2016)

I could never get a banana clip around my hair.   Your hair looks great @AbsyBlvd

Hennasooq used to sell this henna called Dark of the moon. Man it was a really great sift but it was limited. Im going to have to make a bunch of henna melts so I can get my henna on. Kinda hard now with the little one but my hair definitely misses it


ETA Current Wng , day 4 today.


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 14, 2016)

Thanks @shawnyblazes. I am hooked. Can't believe I waited so long to try it again.


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 14, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> I could never get a banana clip around my hair@AbsyBlvd



@shawnyblazes I manage to find these wider ones  (they say made for thicker hair) but even these are now only fitting comfortably on a 1/3 of my hair, before the strain snaps them.


----------



## Amarilles (Apr 14, 2016)

Does the Puff Cuff not get caught on your hair at all @AbsyBlvd ? I've supported those ladies a few times now (have a Cuff in every single size) but I've stopped using it... my hair gets all over all those teeth and around the screw. I'm still disappointed about no longer using it but eugh, I just can't.

I use the the 7" Goody ones:






They aren't perfect, after the 4th or 5th time I wear them they snap open every so often so I go through them fairly quickly. But I love that they do hold my hair and they open at both joints (no screws) so I can free the hair when they get stuck.



beauti said:


> *@Amarilles Can you please explain what you mean? Is your hair in 2 strands twists then you unravel and put gel? My hair is very bulky as well.*


Ah yeah, exactly that. After washing/detangling I twist the hair (as if for a TO) and once finished I undo each twist and apply gel to each strand. It really controls my volume and makes it easier for the hair to fit in hairties and such, it gets caught on things less, tangles less and looks a little longer. The hair doesn't keep much of the twist shape (it's still drenched) but it does keep more "compact" than it would otherwise.


----------



## LavenderMint (Apr 16, 2016)

Wng with Giovanni & Camille Rose Curlmaker. Liking this, the fluffy is nice!
 
I had to sit down and make a chart where I tried every leave-in with every single gel. This is my first try from that experiment. Surprisingly, the ecostyler clear doesn't work with any of my leave-ins.


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 17, 2016)

@Amarilles Its funny you say that. Upon takedown, I do notice that the puff cuff can cause me a few tangles and snaps around the screw if I'm not stupidly careful- securing every strand in my hand before slowly opening that clasp. I prefer the banana clips and reach for those regularly but the puff cuffs (I've got two juniors) hold my hair with relative ease.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 18, 2016)

Did my hair on Saturday. Wasn't dry before bedtime  so its frizzy in spots and hard. If it keeps annoying me, Ill probably rinse and apply a little oil. The weather is looking right here all week but I sit in a cold office


----------



## LavenderMint (Apr 18, 2016)

Loving this. Camille Rose Curl Maker & Giovanni Direct Leave-in. I think either my hair has grown a LOT since October or this mix elongates my curls more than the products she used.
 
Awkward length. How do you protect your hair at the back? It kind of sits in the back of my shirt.


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 18, 2016)

@MeaWea I'm at that collar-rubbing stage. I tend to just leave it, but if I'm feeling extra protective, I'll wear my hair up. I like warmth and in this season, its the only way to avoid rubbing. I'm not giving up my jumpers, coats and scarves just yet.


----------



## bluenvy (Apr 18, 2016)

stephanie75miller said:


> Day 6 washed on Sunday with tresemme curls shampoo and used their curls conditioner as well. Styled with Camille Rose curl love and curl maker. Sat under dryer for hour and a half (kept getting up finding things to do. I hate setting under there ). At night just slept with my bonnet on in morning just let shower still work it's majic. View attachment 357043


 
I see you. Your hair getting longer and thicker!


----------



## bluenvy (Apr 18, 2016)

Gorgeous wngs all over this page!
 I have to come back another time, currently in roller set.

Had to come by and tell you all, you look great!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 20, 2016)

Day 4, I was going to cowash and bun but by the time I got in the shower all I could do was to run water lightly down my hair and keep it moving.  

I cant wait until baby Josiah sleeps at least 5 hours so I dont lose every drop of hair on my head, lol.


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 23, 2016)

Day 4, after clay washing on Tuesday and styling with diluted KCCC. At night, I tie a silk scarf around my hairline and baggy the rest. In the morning, remove and fluff. Plan to wash tomorrow.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 23, 2016)

Fresh washngo


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 25, 2016)

Still damp at the roots, cant find my bonnet.  Not bad for 2 days 

I dont know why my pictures save upright but post sideways -_-


----------



## LavenderMint (Apr 25, 2016)

Yay!! I like this CRCM/Giovanni mix! And I'm getting better at shingling. Now if detangling magically became easier.......


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 27, 2016)

Day 4, ran a little water down the length in the shower.


----------



## nothidden (Apr 27, 2016)

Today marks day 3.  Technically I should have redone it last night, but I have not been able to re-stlye after going to the gym.  I'll try to stick to Wednesdays (off day during the work week).

Anyway...


----------



## Napp (Apr 27, 2016)

I liked my hair today. its defined but not flat and stringy


----------



## wheezy807 (Apr 28, 2016)

@Napp Your hair is beautiful!


----------



## nothidden (Apr 28, 2016)

Napp said:


> I liked my hair today. its defined but not flat and stringy


You know I thought I would like a 'flatter' look, but I love the volume my texture provides and prefer 2nd day hair and beyond.


----------



## Coilystep (Apr 30, 2016)

It's a kinky coily kind of day


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (May 3, 2016)

No more washngos for awhile for me.

My hair is shedding but when it was blown out this weekend, Im still retaining which isnt so bad.My edges look a little sparse which is bad seeing how I never had a lot to begin with. 

See yall maybe in the fall. I'll be protective styling for minute.


----------



## Coilystep (May 7, 2016)

Walmart has all tresemme shampoo and conditioner on sale for $3.50 a bottle


----------



## LavenderMint (May 8, 2016)

Fastest ever wash day!! 
What I'm realizing is that shingling in product & working in small sections actually helps my hair to detangle easier. I made 4 sections, generously coated with slippy conditioner, half rinsed, shampoo with Aussie Moist, followed by RenPure Keratin Straightening conditioner (just made hair smoother). Let it sit as long as it took to wash, then rinsed rinsed rinsed. Product application (Giovanni Direct & Camille Rose Curl Maker) was 45 minutes tops- working in small sections. Will post a pic in a bit but was so excited, had to share lol


----------



## wheezy807 (May 8, 2016)

Happy Mothers day lovely ladies!! I watched a bunch of Glamtwinz youtube videos about curly hair yesterday. Don't judge me, lol. I'm attempting a wash n go for like the 4th or 5th time since being natural. I feel inspired. I'll update with a pic or two this afternoon/evening before work.


----------



## wheezy807 (May 8, 2016)

In case anyone is wondering what products I used...
Mixed Chicks Leave-in as my leave in/ moisturizer 
Kinky Curly Custard as my cream/styler
I air-dried and was suppose to follow up with an oil but never did.


----------



## LavenderMint (May 8, 2016)

Those air blowers on airplanes are perfect for getting the hair closest to the scalp dry lol


----------



## ajargon02 (May 9, 2016)

Just did my 1st wng since last year. I used Camille rose curl maker....... ..I have no clue why I slept on this product for so long! My hair is defined and really soft with minimal frizz.  The pics just don't do it justice! The only downfall is my darn shrinkage in the front. I am growing out layers and it looks kinda funky, but other than that,  I am pleased!


----------



## Napp (May 9, 2016)

wheezy807 said:


> In case anyone is wondering what products I used...
> Mixed Chicks Leave-in as my leave in/ moisturizer
> Kinky Curly Custard as my cream/styler
> I air-dried and was suppose to follow up with an oil but never did.



Great results! Did u like the mixed chicks? I remember trying it and my hair was frizzy and undefined


----------



## Napp (May 9, 2016)

Here is another wash n go. I am so lazy with my hair. I wanted to do the rollerset thing but my new hooded dryer is used to deep condition and dry my wash n goes  






I used a new product today: Vitale Pro leave in and styling conditioner. so far im really impressed. It felt so moisturizing to put on and it gave me shiny defined hair. now i want to watch how my hair acts for a few days and see if it flakes. i will keep y'all posted


----------



## Coilystep (May 10, 2016)

@MeaWea your hair is looking goodt  small sections and shingling a must for me.  It makes things so much better and manageable. 

Curl maker is my favorite gel


----------



## Coilystep (May 10, 2016)

Here is my hair from Sunday styled using Camille rose curl love and curl maker.


----------



## ajargon02 (May 10, 2016)

ajargon02 said:


> Just did my 1st wng since last year. I used Camille rose curl maker....... ..I have no clue why I slept on this product for so long! My hair is defined and really soft with minimal frizz.  The pics just don't do it justice! The only downfall is my darn shrinkage in the front. I am growing out layers and it looks kinda funky, but other than that,  I am pleased!


So for 2nd day hair, I pulled my hair back in 2 low ponytails.  This morning, my curls were gone.

HOWEVER,  all I had to do was wet my hair with my spray bottle and smooth my strands again and BAM, they were back and we'll defined! I am so happy with this stuff. It might just replace my beloved eco styler gel!


----------



## wheezy807 (May 10, 2016)

Napp said:


> Great results! Did u like the mixed chicks? I remember trying it and my hair was frizzy and undefined


It's okay. I think I'll continue to use it for now. Now your wash n go's are to die for!!! I'm tryin' to get to your level @Napp.


----------



## Napp (May 10, 2016)

wheezy807 said:


> It's okay. I think I'll continue to use it for now. Now your wash n go's are to die for!!! I'm tryin' to get to your level @Napp.


 
 thank you! The more you do it the easier it gets


----------



## OhTall1 (May 11, 2016)

It's been a while since I posted a pic.  I went back to my old cheaper products - V05, Shea Moisture, Pro Style curl enhancing gel.
View media item 128709


----------



## OhTall1 (May 13, 2016)

Today's WNG has WAY more shrinkage than the last one.  It looks like I got a haircut!   I used all DevaCurl products - the Decadence no poo and conditioner, supercream styler and ultra defining gel.

View media item 128711


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (May 13, 2016)

As soon as my hair is put away, I wanna play. 


I miss my curls!


----------



## LavenderMint (May 14, 2016)

I think I need a different leave-in/gel combo for the 4b hair on the top of my head. It's the only section that consistently has trouble holding a curl.


----------



## Coilystep (May 17, 2016)

I'm going to be experimenting with creams. This is day 2 of wash n go using Jane Carter creamy leave in and style smoother. I did have rewet this morning which isn't a big deal since it's warm out. I like the bigness. I think I still like gel better but I can see using this again.


----------



## Coilystep (May 26, 2016)

Day 6 done with Camille rose curl love and curl maker. Refreshed this with water in spray bottle


----------



## GGsKin (May 27, 2016)

Day 1 after washing last night; styled with diluted KCCC. Two cane rows in the front.


----------



## uofmpanther (May 30, 2016)

I did a wash n go with Mop Top's curly hair custard.  It seemed like it would similar to Kinky Curly, but I got less definition. My hair flaked, frizzed and super shrunk.


----------



## GGsKin (May 30, 2016)

Day 4. No refreshing. I've just been tying with a satin scarf at night and shaking/ fluffing in the morning. I should wash it today as I was too tired yesterday.


----------



## LavenderMint (May 31, 2016)

Day 1 w/Camille Rose Curl Maker, Giovanni Direct, & DevaCurl SuperCream all over this morning. My hair wasn't dry enough before I wrapped it & it shows.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (May 31, 2016)

I'm stuck between wanting to protective style and my hair needing water/conditioning.

I'm either going to have to find a protective style that allows me to condition and water my hair( and not look crazy)

Or back to my washngos and detangle as slowly AS possible


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 2, 2016)

Day 3 hair. I baggied my whole head overnight.


----------



## Vshanell (Jun 2, 2016)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Day 4. No refreshing. I've just been tying with a satin scarf at night and shaking/ fluffing in the morning. I should wash it today as I was too tired yesterday.View attachment 362403


I love your texture!


----------



## Vshanell (Jun 2, 2016)

I haven't been having much wng luck. When I do it's a fluke that I can't replicate. I can't remember the last pic I posted so hopefully I haven't shared this already. I can't seem to master definitely and high volume at the same time. I want more of a fluffy, big carefree wng. And my shrinkage has been insane.


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 2, 2016)

Pokahontas said:


> I love your texture!



@Pokahontas Thank you.


----------



## Vshanell (Jun 6, 2016)

Old frizzy wng and playing around with temporary color. I actually like it frizzy. Trying to embrace it since my hair frizzes no matter what in humidity.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Jun 6, 2016)

Wash & go with Eco styler and diffused/stretched


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Jun 10, 2016)

I tried an actual wash and go, no products, and I like it.  A friend said she doesn't use products because they weigh her hair down and she likes a more afro look.
It did look ashy/dry once it was fully dry so I'd need to add some oil or something to give it shine long term.  It's an everyday wet hair thing, no second day hair.  I just put on my turbie after my shower and released my hair once I was dressed.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Jun 11, 2016)

Wash and go from today! It's actually a day old wng. I used Ampro Pro  Styl Clear Ice gel and refreshed with worlds of curls activator gel.


----------



## VinaytheMrs (Jun 19, 2016)

I had my sister give me a serious cut... Back to wash and go life! I plan on mastering this and trying out tons of new products! I want to grow my hair out it just needed a shape.
My current list:
Trader Joes Nourish Spa Conditioner
Suave clarifying shampoo
Coconut oil mix
Shea Moisture Manuka Masque
Shea Moisture curling soufflé
Gorilla snot punk gel or olive oil eco styler


Copper eyeshadow for color


----------



## Vshanell (Jun 19, 2016)

Dry first day hair in a pineapple. I hadn't fluffed and volumized yet. I used too much get for this wng.


----------



## uofmpanther (Jun 27, 2016)

I finally got a good  wash n go with Eco Styler Gel.  I did it on dripping wet hair and shingled, instead of raking.  It took an extra 20 minutes.  I'm debating whether I want to do this again or use my usual wash n go gels that I can rake, but it is good to know I have the option.


----------



## Coilystep (Jun 27, 2016)

uofmpanther said:


> I finally got a good  wash n go with Eco Styler Gel.  I did it on dripping wet hair and shingled, instead of raking.  It took an extra 20 minutes.  I'm sebating whether I want to do this again or use my usual wash n go gels that I can rake, but it is good to know I have the option.


Looks very good. I'm looking to try the wetline xetreme everyone has been talking about lately.  Have you tried that gel yet?


----------



## Coilystep (Jun 27, 2016)

Did an overnight DC with Eden body works. Got up early rinsed it out and styled with Camille Rose latte leave in and curl maker. I sat under dryer about 45 minutes. It's still a little damp.


----------



## uofmpanther (Jun 27, 2016)

uofmpanther said:


> I finally got a good  wash n go with Eco Styler Gel.  I did it on dripping wet hair and shingled, instead of raking.  It took an extra 20 minutes.  I'm sebating whether I want to do this again or use my usual wash n go gels that I can rake, but it is food to know I have the option.





stephanie75miller said:


> Looks very good. I'm looking to try the wetline xetreme everyone has been talking about lately.  Have you tried that gel yet?



Thanks!  I haven't tried wetline yet. I just ordered it from Target this weekend.


----------



## VinaytheMrs (Jun 27, 2016)

@stephanie75miller your hair is getting so long and full!!!

I did a henna treatment overnight. My hair feels good but no real color change.

Last Wednesday:


Today:


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jun 28, 2016)

I did my hair on Saturday. Thinking about cowashing in the morning and starting over.


----------



## Anaisin (Jun 28, 2016)

stephanie75miller said:


> Did an overnight DC with Eden body works. Got up early rinsed it out and styled with Camille Rose latte leave in and curl maker. I sat under dryer about 45 minutes. It's still a little damp.
> View attachment 365343



Your hair is so long now!


----------



## Coilystep (Jun 28, 2016)

Anaisin said:


> Your hair is so long now!


It feels like it will be another 5 years before it will sit on my shoulders dry. Gotta love shrinkage.


----------



## Joigirl (Jun 29, 2016)

Back to doing wash n gos. Not sure I really like them on my much anymore. I need a good cut because it tends to get droopy, but I plan to do mostly TOs in the fall, so I'm not willing too cut too much. Got to deal with it until September


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jun 30, 2016)

Day 5. Still moist. Getting fuzzy due to ponytailing at night. I plan to wash on Saturday and start over


----------



## Napp (Jun 30, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> Day 5. Still moist. Getting fuzzy due to ponytailing at night. I plan to wash on Saturday and start over



day 5?! how do you make it last that long?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jun 30, 2016)

Napp said:


> day 5?! how do you make it last that long?



I ponytail at night and thats it. Its so moist, I just add a little water to reactivate and shake. I dont mind it frizzing so it doesnt bother me. Day one is ultra defined, Day 5.. its curls with a halo of frizz. 

Saturday I will start all over.  I smooth , smooth, smooth my styler in until the hair is clumped and shake to separate. Thats about it.


----------



## Napp (Jun 30, 2016)

@shawnyblazes how do you ponytail at night? do you happen to have a picture of this?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jun 30, 2016)

Napp said:


> @shawnyblazes how do you ponytail at night? do you happen to have a picture of this?


No, but I will take one tonight for  you.

 I put one ponytail in the top, and two on the sides.


----------



## Coilystep (Jun 30, 2016)

@Napp this is my hair today and this is day 4. I just wear my bonnet at night. In the morning I just let the steam from shower loosen it up I will shake and fluff with my fingers as well. If it is to frizzy I spritz frizzy area with water from my spray bottle and rake my fingers through it. Picture I posted on Monday was day 1. I don't think there is a huge difference look wise.


----------



## Napp (Jun 30, 2016)

i can barely get 3 day hair as it is. maybe its because i don't use gel?


----------



## Coilystep (Jun 30, 2016)

Napp said:


> i can barely get 3 day hair as it is. maybe its because i don't use gel?


That's probably it. When I use cream I make it last all week but I definitely have less definition by day 3.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jun 30, 2016)

Napp said:


> i can barely get 3 day hair as it is. maybe its because i don't use gel?


Cream or conditioner only gives me 3 days top.


----------



## VinaytheMrs (Jun 30, 2016)

Day 4 hair. I've been rewetting and shaking every morning. Planning on washing Friday so I can overnight deep condition:


----------



## Napp (Jun 30, 2016)

stephanie75miller said:


> That's probably it. When I use cream I make it last all week but I definitely have less definition by day 3.


 oh ok. I might give gel a go soon because i bought some from mane choice and it looks like it will be good.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jul 1, 2016)

@Napp

first picture is last night,  second one is this morning after taking down and running my damp hands down the strands to fluff


----------



## OhTall1 (Jul 1, 2016)

Today's WNG
View media item 128813
I tried the Wetline gel that everyone's talking about in that other thread.  I'm on the fence about it.  It's not bad, but I'm not finding it as amazing as other folks.  Today's combo looked nice and blingy - Camille Rose coconut water leave in, Curls Unleashed curl defining creme, sweet almond oil, Wetline gel.


----------



## Napp (Jul 1, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> @Napp
> 
> first picture is last night,  second one is this morning after taking down and running my damp hands down the strands to fluff


how many ponytails did you make? 3 or 4?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jul 1, 2016)

Napp said:


> how many ponytails did you make? 3 or 4?



@Napp 3, one in the front and one on each side


----------



## Napp (Jul 1, 2016)

ok i will try this when i take my braids out. ill keep you posted


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jul 2, 2016)

Fresh washngo


----------



## uofmpanther (Jul 3, 2016)

uofmpanther said:


> I finally got a good  wash n go with Eco Styler Gel.  I did it on dripping wet hair and shingled, instead of raking.  It took an extra 20 minutes.  I'm debating whether I want to do this again or use my usual wash n go gels that I can rake, but it is good to know I have the option.



I remembered the other reason I don't use Eco Styler for my wash & go.  My hair was still wet on Tuesday (3 days). I had to use so much that I got goop under my fingernails when I touched my scalp, and I also got white residue on my edges.  It finally fully dried Wednesday (day 4), but it was time to put it up. 

I'm going back to Camille Rose and Uncle Funky’s Daughter, though I'll try wetline because I bought it.


----------



## discodumpling (Jul 3, 2016)

Still loving my wash n go life. I keep saying i'm gonna do "something else" with her but I am grateful that my hair is one less thing to worry or even think about in my busy crazy life. 

My avvie isn't doing my hair justice at all. Although it doesn't LOOK tremendously longer than the avvie it's a fact that i'm past SL and will probably hit APL by Christmas. When I pull at my bottom layers I can almost tuck it under my pits! LOL! But shrinkage is the  bawwwsss! My hair still shrinks up to my ears. However i'm comfortable with my crazy fro, I love it so! 

I can get 3rd and 4th day hair these days but sometimes I like being extra. This week because I can;  I will drown my hair with alternating moisture and protein treatments. Wash n wearing erry single day!


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 5, 2016)

Day 2 hair, after a henna treatment on Saturday and an overnight DC with Aubrey Organics White Camellia and coconut oil. Styled with diluted KCCC. Believe it or not my hair is still damp at the roots in the back.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jul 6, 2016)

Day 4, refreshed with Water and a little Yerba concentrate on my edges


----------



## beingofserenity (Jul 6, 2016)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Day 2 hair, after a henna treatment on Saturday and an overnight DC with Aubrey Organics White Camellia and coconut oil. Styled with diluted KCCC. Believe it or not my hair is still damp at the roots in the back.View attachment 366127 View attachment 366129



It looks really nice. The color is beautiful. Your curls are super stretched out. Do you think that is because of your methods or are they naturally elongated?


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 6, 2016)

beingofserenity said:


> It looks really nice. The color is beautiful. Your curls are super stretched out. Do you think that is because of your methods or are they naturally elongated?



Thank you @beingofserenity I think its a bit of both. It's mainly down to three things; the coil/wave pattern of my strands on the top part of my head, my root to tip smoothing technique- used whenever I water rinse, clay wash or condition, and my main styler- which also elongates.


----------



## Joigirl (Jul 8, 2016)

Had to go back to my tried and true to combat the humidity... Eco Styler Argan. Very Happy Curls!


----------



## Coilystep (Jul 14, 2016)

Day 4 of Camille Rose curl maker. I spritzed with water this morning. I did a spin class last night and one this morning so I definitely needed some spritzing this morning.


----------



## Guinan (Jul 14, 2016)

stephanie75miller said:


> Day 4 of Camille Rose curl maker. I spritzed with water this morning. I did a spin class last night and one this morning so I definitely needed some spritzing this morning.View attachment 367203




When you use the curl maker, do you get a goopy residue on your scalp? I absolutely love this gel, make it causes my scalp to itch and a goopy residue on my scalp. Also, it flakes on my edges and only on edges. lol. I tried using olive oil then the gel but I still have the residue. The olive oil did help make it soft instead of crunchy.


----------



## Coilystep (Jul 14, 2016)

pelohello said:


> When you use the curl maker, do you get a goopy residue on your scalp? I absolutely love this gel, make it causes my scalp to itch and a goopy residue on my scalp. Also, it flakes on my edges and only on edges. lol. I tried using olive oil then the gel but I still have the residue. The olive oil did help make it soft instead of crunchy.


I don't get that. I don't flake either. What conditioner are you pairing it with?  It has never been crunchy for me.


----------



## Guinan (Jul 14, 2016)

stephanie75miller said:


> I don't get that. I don't flake either. What conditioner are you pairing it with?  It has never been crunchy for me.



I use tressume curl undone conditioner as my leave-in? Maybe that's why I'm getting the residue and some flakes. What are you pairing with your gel?


----------



## Coilystep (Jul 14, 2016)

pelohello said:


> I use tressume curl undone conditioner as my leave-in? Maybe that's why I'm getting the residue and some flakes. What are you pairing with your gel?


Yes that may be the problem. I've only ever paired with Camille Rose leave ins or curl love.


----------



## Guinan (Jul 15, 2016)

Today's wng!!!! I used kcnt as my DC and leavein and kkc as my gel. I loveeee both products. These are staples....well maybe for special occasions; the price is crazy. The 1st two pics are with my hair wet with the  products

Wet







Dry


----------



## uofmpanther (Jul 16, 2016)

stephanie75miller said:


> Yes that may be the problem. I've only ever paired with Camille Rose leave ins or curl love.


I use Oyin Hair Dew or Curl Junkie Curl Assurance Smoothing Lotion and I don't get flakes.


----------



## Coilystep (Jul 18, 2016)

This was my hair yesterday for my birthday.  Really liked the way my hair turned out.  I used as I am clarity shampoo, as I am leave in and as I am curling jelly. FYI Sally has all as I am products buy 2 get 1 free. So I got the leave in for free plus my Sally's discount.


----------



## Guinan (Jul 18, 2016)

stephanie75miller said:


> This was my hair yesterday for my birthday.  Really liked the way my hair turned out.  I used as I am clarity shampoo, as I am leave in and as I am curling jelly. FYI Sally has all as I am products buy 2 get 1 free. So I got the leave in for free plus my Sally's discount.View attachment 367525




HAPPY BELATED-BIRTHDAY FELLOW CANCER!!!!!!!! You and your hair look great.


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 18, 2016)

Belated Happy Birthday to you @stephanie75miller


----------



## uofmpanther (Jul 18, 2016)

Happy Belated Birthday @stephanie75miller!  Love the hair!


----------



## Coilystep (Jul 18, 2016)

pelohello said:


> HAPPY BELATED-BIRTHDAY FELLOW CANCER!!!!!!!! You and your hair look great.





AbsyBlvd said:


> Belated Happy Birthday to you @stephanie75miller





uofmpanther said:


> Happy Belated Birthday @stephanie75miller!  Love the hair!


Thank you ladies


----------



## Guinan (Jul 20, 2016)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Day 2 hair, after a henna treatment on Saturday and an overnight DC with Aubrey Organics White Camellia and coconut oil. Styled with diluted KCCC. Believe it or not my hair is still damp at the roots in the back.View attachment 366127 View attachment 366129



I see that you said that you styled your hair with diluted KCC (Kinky Curly Custard, right?) What are your ratios? How long does your gel last?


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 20, 2016)

pelohello said:


> I see that you said that you styled your hair with diluted KCC (Kinky Curly Custard, right?) What are your ratios? How long does your gel last?



@pelohello I only dilute what I need for that sitting as I've always got an empty container around. No measurements, as I do this by eye (more water than gel). I did put some pics and ratios up in the MHM thread a good while ago though.

ETA: One small (8oz) tub of KCCC usually lasts me 4 or 5 uses (full wng applications). I usually buy the large tubs.


----------



## Guinan (Jul 25, 2016)

Soooooo.... I tried Jane Carter incredible curls. I like it but I don't love the product. It took forever to dry. It has a slight hold but did not control my frizz; in fact I think it caused frizz. It also shrunk my hair. My hair shriveled up to my ears. The 1st day, it looked ok, but today; OMG a tight tangled mess. I think this product will be good for a twistout or in conjunction with a gel; if attempting to do a wng.

On the plus side, I tried the Kinky Curly shampoo and it was fantastic!!!! If I don't feel like using clay, I think this will be a great alternative.

The 1st two pics are of my hair wet with the product. I used Kinky Curly leave-in/DC and DC overnight. The next day I applied the Jane Carter product in sections. Once it dried, I broke the cast with my shea butter mixture.

WET






DRY


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 25, 2016)

Day 2 hair. Styled with my old faithful on wash day. I tend not to restyle my hair unless it's some kind of wash day.


----------



## iamyattababe (Jul 25, 2016)

Love wash n gos but my hair has not been cooperating lately! Maybe it's time to switch up my products


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jul 28, 2016)

For those wash 'n go wearers who use Qhemet Biologics products:

Which of their products do you recommend for wash 'n go's? How do you use them?

Thank you!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jul 28, 2016)

For those wash 'n go wearers who use Bekura products:

Which of their products do you recommend for wash 'n go's? How do you use them?

Thank you!


----------



## OhTall1 (Jul 29, 2016)

Good hair day!

View media item 128825

Washed with Deva's no poo decadence
DC with Deva Heaven in Hair (don't really like it, but wanted to use up the last of it)
CRN coconut water leave in and CRN coconut water style setter
Whipped shea butter
Sweet Soul Magic gel
Air dried


----------



## Guinan (Jul 29, 2016)

iamyattababe said:


> Love wash n gos but my hair has not been cooperating lately! Maybe it's time to switch up my products



What is your hair doing? What kind of products are you using?


----------



## Guinan (Jul 29, 2016)

@YvetteWithJoy , sorry I use neither products, even though I've always wanted to try Qhemet. Report back on your experience.


----------



## Guinan (Jul 29, 2016)

Question ladies,

do any of yall M&S your wng? If so, how do you keep the curls intact? Do you apply more gel?

I M&S my wng today and my curls look slightly fluffed out. Maybe it's from me finger detangling too??

TIA!!


----------



## Coilystep (Jul 29, 2016)

pelohello said:


> Question ladies,
> 
> do any of yall M&S your wng? If so, how do you keep the curls intact? Do you apply more gel?
> 
> ...


I do not


----------



## LavenderMint (Jul 29, 2016)

I don't. I section, then apply my leave-in on damp hair then gel. I kinda feel like that's my m&s there.  
If I do anything else, my clumps fluff out. (And I only finger detangle.) 


pelohello said:


> Question ladies,
> 
> do any of yall M&S your wng? If so, how do you keep the curls intact? Do you apply more gel?
> 
> ...


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jul 29, 2016)

pelohello said:


> Question ladies,
> 
> do any of yall M&S your wng? If so, how do you keep the curls intact? Do you apply more gel?
> 
> ...



If I add Curl Activator Gel or Sheamoisture Souffle under any gel, I get a juicy moist washngo.

 At night I ponytail, in the morning I usually take down my ponytails and add a little water  to my hands and fluff.  Thats about it. sometimes I add a liquid leave in to refresh as well.


----------



## LavenderMint (Jul 29, 2016)

Saw this today on IG & was reminded of this thread...... I can't be the only one this has happened to!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jul 29, 2016)

pelohello said:


> Question ladies,
> 
> do any of yall M&S your wng? If so, how do you keep the curls intact? Do you apply more gel?
> 
> ...



I have tried sealing with various butters and oils, and it NEVER works for me. My uber high-rated stylist does not use an extra sealant on my hair, either. Someone here at the forum told me I might think of my gel as my wash and wear sealant.

I do try to close my cuticles: I spritz with a mix of cold distilled water and aloe Vera juice, and I mechanically run my fingers down my strands. I'm hipo, though. Then I apply in sections my leave-in and gel.


----------



## Napp (Jul 29, 2016)

Wow my shrinkage is crazy. I'm so used to my shoulder length curly bob. Now my real hair shrinks to my ears. I am so not feeling this


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jul 29, 2016)

Napp said:


> Wow my shrinkage is crazy. I'm so used to my shoulder length curly bob. Now my real hair shrinks to my ears. I am so not feeling this



Yup.  I am acclimating to the same. Sometimes I get good elongation. Other times, my shrinkage even shrinks. 

I've decided I need to learn how to look cute both ways, before I end up texlaxing.


----------



## Coilystep (Jul 29, 2016)

Napp said:


> Wow my shrinkage is crazy. I'm so used to my shoulder length curly bob. Now my real hair shrinks to my ears. I am so not feeling this





YvetteWithJoy said:


> Yup.  I am acclimating to the same. Sometimes I get good elongation. Other times, my shrinkage even shrinks.
> 
> I've decided I need to learn how to look cute both ways, before I end up texlaxing.


I've made peace with my shrinkage .  I'm pretty sure I'm apl now and my hair shrinks up to my ears once it's dry. Even when it's wet it's at my shoulders. I feel like I will have to be wl before it's hanging. Most days I like how my hair looks. 

@Napp  I've always loved your hair


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jul 29, 2016)

LaChaBla said:


> Good hair day!
> 
> View media item 128825
> 
> ...



@LaChaBla, I love it!!! 

Okay, please give me your hair deets. 

What's your curl pattern?
What's your porosity level? (high, normal, or low)
How long will your hair stay moisturized with this combination/technique?

TIA!


----------



## uofmpanther (Jul 29, 2016)

stephanie75miller said:


> I've made peace with my shrinkage .  I'm pretty sure I'm apl now and my hair shrinks up to my ears once it's dry. Even when it's wet it's at my shoulders. I feel like I will have to be wl before it's hanging. Most days I like how my hair looks.
> 
> @Napp  I've always loved your hair



I thought waist length hair would give me a shoulder length wash n go.  I was wrong.  Sometimes, my hair still shrinks up to my chin.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jul 29, 2016)

uofmpanther said:


> I thought waist length hair would give me a shoulder length wash n go.  I was wrong.  Sometimes, my hair still shrinks up to my chin.



Wow.


----------



## Coilystep (Jul 29, 2016)

uofmpanther said:


> I thought waist length hair would give me a shoulder length wash n go.  I was wrong.  Sometimes, my hair still shrinks up to my chin.


Oh well


----------



## discodumpling (Jul 29, 2016)

pelohello said:


> Question ladies,
> 
> do any of yall M&S your wng? If so, how do you keep the curls intact? Do you apply more gel?
> 
> ...



Nope. Once it's set,thats it! My product usage and technique ensures that I don't have to M &S. If my hair gets dried out thats my signal to repeat the process.


----------



## iamyattababe (Jul 30, 2016)

pelohello said:


> What is your hair doing? What kind of products are you using?



Girl it was just acting up! Lol.. I finally tried some new products tho and it seems to be working. Current favorite combo is cantu curling cream or Eden body works curling pudding with Eco styler gel. Also, curls blueberry control jelly with Eco styler on top has been doing big things for my hair!


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Jul 30, 2016)

I did my sister's big chop!!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jul 30, 2016)

whiteoleander91 said:


> I did my sister's big chop!!
> 
> View attachment 368747



Gorgeous!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jul 30, 2016)

Today was supposed to be a only-rinse-with-water-and-restyle day, but Mom came over to surprise me with help with the kiddoes. Can't turn down hair time!

I cowashed, lightly finger detangled, and conditioned all with SM's hipo masque. I moisturized with Oyin Hair Dew.

New: I revisited the DevaCurl gel that came in the Ulta DevaCurl Decadence kit and diffused.

Good, good results!!! Hubby says prettiest wash-and-wear I've yet achieved at home! 

Slight issues: It feels way less moisturized now that the gel is in, compared with when I only had the Oyin in. The roots are a little frizzy, but kind of in a good way.

This is a pretty result.  Yay! Still seeking multi-day moisturization, though.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Jul 30, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank you!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jul 30, 2016)

Do any of you wash your hair "upside down," as she describes and does in the video below? If so, does it make a (big) difference?


----------



## Coilystep (Jul 30, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Do any of you wash your hair "upside down," as she describes and does in the video below? If so, does it make a (big) difference?


I don't. I'm also a firm believer in working in sections and shingling. If I don't shingle I end up with an undefined frizzy mess .


----------



## KinksAndInk (Jul 30, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Do any of you wash your hair "upside down," as she describes and does in the video below? If so, does it make a (big) difference?


I detangle upside down. And by upside down I mean bent over at the waist with all my hair hanging towards the floor. I also use this method to add products and scrunch my hair to prepare it for a bun. I can fully finger detangle in about 5 minutes and I get bigger buns this way.


----------



## Luscious850 (Jul 30, 2016)

*Regimen*
1. Shampoo and DC once weekly
2. Moisturize/seal once  daily
3. Clarify once per month

*Products*
-  Shampoo: Shea Moisture Manuka Honey and Mafura Oil
- Rinse out conditioner: Shea Moisture Manuka Honey and Mafura Oil
- Deep Conditioner: Shea Moisture Manuka Honey and Mafura Oil
- Leave-in Conditioner: Cantu Shea Butter for Natural Hair Leave In Conditioning Repair Cream
- Styler: Cantu Shea Butter for Natural Hair Coconut Curling Cream
- Gel: Eco Styler Moroccan Argan Oil Styling Gel- Moisturizer: Water/AVJ mix in my water bottle
- Sealant: SheaMoisture Raw Shea Butter Reconstructive Finishing Elixir
- Clarifier: ACV/water mixture as a pree-poo

*Styling and techniques*
1. Shampoo
2. Detangle with rinse out conditioner (let sit for 3-5 min)
3. Deep Condition (let sit for 20 min under a hooded dryer)
4. Apply leave-in
5. Layer on styler (then detangle with denman)
6. Layer on gel (shingle with fingers)
7. Air dry
8. Spray Finishing Elixir


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jul 31, 2016)

Woooooo! Frustration with the EVER-approaching dryness had me go OVERBOARD with product layering and application today. 

I'm pretty sure I did too much: I . . .

Shampooed with ORS Aloe chelating shampoo.
Deep conditioned under a hooded dryer with SM 10-in-1 Superfruit Masque.
Layered IC Green Tea Curl Activator gel, or whatever it's called.
Layered Oyin Hair Dew.
Layered avocado oil mixed with Qhemet's Burk Root Cream.
Layered DevaCurl Ultra Defining Gel.
I think my hair is too fine for all of that product and layering. And the Activator gel was OLD.  I can't even remember WHEN I purchased it. And it's probably not CG friendly or MHM friendly . . . I didn't even check. 

Yeah. I need to take a regimen-fixing breather and then go back to a simpler regimen.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jul 31, 2016)

Thought I'd post this video of the L.O.G. Method here. Looks interesting!

L: Leave-in
O: Oil hair . . . then two-strand twist and sit under dryer for 20 minutes
G: Gel after untwisting and detangling
The aim for the difference in technique is multi-day moisture, I believe.


----------



## cutiepiebabygirl (Jul 31, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Woooooo! Frustration with the EVER-approaching dryness had me go OVERBOARD with product layering and application today.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I did too much: I . . .
> 
> ...



Yes too much, use smaller portions if you're going to use several products. You may only need dime to quarter-sized amounts.  Learned that the hard way. 

The Burdock Root Cream is very moisturizing so it only takes a bit of oil to mix with it. You may also find you may not need oil.  Assess your naked hair's moisture level after conditioning.

If you're very moisturized after a DC, then you want to seal/lock that moisture in with stylers/leave ins. Playing with portions is the learning curve believe me!!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jul 31, 2016)

Enjoyable wash-and-go video followed by her night-time to morning routine.

Products used: DevaCurl Decadence, KCKT, and a gel (can't remember which). Pretty lady, pretty hair.


----------



## LavenderMint (Aug 1, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Do any of you wash your hair "upside down," as she describes and does in the video below? If so, does it make a (big) difference?


Nope. I've found that I have to keep my hair in the position I'm going to wear it unless I want tangles and webbing. I think my hair may be a lot more dense than hers. Also have tried her method of whole head product application & that did not work for me either- again, probably due to the density of my hair.


----------



## Vshanell (Aug 1, 2016)

I have a lot of wng pics that I haven't posted but I'll just post a few. I just got an epic wng with SM JBCO in the bottle.....can't remember the name and Curl Keeper which I only had a sample of.  I'm pretty sure I'm gonna have to buy this asap


----------



## Vshanell (Aug 1, 2016)

MeaWea said:


> Saw this today on IG & was reminded of this thread...... I can't be the only one this has happened to!
> View attachment 368639


 My hair ALWAYS looks like crap in the back. I'm done stressing over it. It just won't lay right and it doesn't hang nice like other curlies. I hate even looking at it lol. You'll never get a behind curly hair shot from me lol.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 1, 2016)

Time to fix yesterday's overlaying of not 100% MHM -compliant products.

Thinking aloud. This is NOT set in stone. 

Shampoo: ORS Creamy Aloe Shampoo

DC: I'm debating!!! Non-compliant silicon mix for the first time? Or HG SM Hipo Masque?

Oil condition (new rec'd step): Avocado

Condition: Definitely DevaCurl Decadence (leave some in)

Cuticle-closing: Skip today? Try ACV rinse for first time?

Leave-in: It's been awhile since KCKT has gotten any love. 

More moisture: Qhemet Burdock Root creme

Sealant: I'm debating: Gel or oil


----------



## Coilystep (Aug 1, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Time to fix yesterday's overlaying of not 100% MHM -compliant products.
> 
> Thinking aloud. This is NOT set in stone.
> 
> ...



You seem to have a lot of steps and brand mixing. Have you ever tried sticking just one or two during one styling session?  I find get better results when I do this. Also you may want to cut down to 4 things

Cleanse
Rinse out conditioner
Leave in conditioner
Styler (gel or cream)
Gel gives me a more defined look than cream. Gel also gives me more multiple day have.  I can get multiple day hair with either but cream gives me a more fluffier look. 

I've noticed you're experiencing some moisture retention issues from your previous posts. Have you tried as I am line or Camille Rose both of these are very moisturizing.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 1, 2016)

stephanie75miller said:


> You seem to have a lot of steps and brand mixing. Have you ever tried sticking just one or two during one styling session?  I find get better results when I do this. Also you may want to cut down to 4 things
> 
> Cleanse
> Rinse out conditioner
> ...



Thanks so much, Stephanie!



Typically I won't shampoo and DC. I need to clarify today, though.

And yes!!!: I started with that basic regimen, and the moisture retention issues never went away. I'm now trialing extra steps such as oil rinsing to see if that will help. I DEFINITELY want to get things as simple as I can while retaining moisture. I do hope to remove a step or two if I can. Thank you so much for cosigning my belief that there's gotta be a simple way to achieve longer-lasting moisture . 

I tried my first CRN product and loooooove it (curl maker gel). I can't figure out what in that line I should try next. So many options! I watched an interview of her and love her! Would love to keep supporting her by finding staples from her brand.


----------



## Coilystep (Aug 1, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Thanks so much, Stephanie!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Curl love is nice I also like the coconut leave in. She had a latte and honey leave in at the spring natural hair show. I've really liked the latte one I have not?opened the honey one, but I'm sure when I try it that it will be amazing too. I have not seen either one in the store yet.


----------



## cutiepiebabygirl (Aug 2, 2016)

@YvetteWithJoy

I wanted to share this with you, my hair was like butter yesterday.

I got box braids installed again, and I wanted them on moisturized but strengthened hair. I co washed w / protein and then co washed again with a moisturizing condish.

Afterwards I detangled with fingers and magic rake and separated in about 8-10 sections and applied:

APB refresher spray w/veggie glycerin
Diluted Oyin Hair Dew  (just mixed with water in a spray bottle)
S- Curl
JBCO
Qhemet

Sounds like a lot I know! Just use scant amounts, I mean scant! You're packing in the moisture, layer by layer, so you will not need much product.

You know I mix the JBCO and Qhemet BRBC, just a bit for each section, focusing on the ends then working my way up.
It wasn't much, less than a dime size for each section and even less for the JBCO.

I twisted my 8-10 sections and sat under the dryer. After drying my mom had no problem installing the box braids and commented my hair was softest and moisturized she has felt.

So make sure you're using the right amount of product and even take one away if need be.  Let me know if you want a list of products that have worked for me.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 2, 2016)

cutiepiebabygirl said:


> @YvetteWithJoy
> 
> I wanted to share this with you, my hair was like butter yesterday.
> 
> ...



Yay, @cutiepiebabygirl!

I'm so glad you had a my-hair-is-like-butter day! 

I'd love a list of products that work for you. 

Yes: I would need to use smaller amounts of each product per section if layering that number of products. I learned that lesson!

Thanks for sharing! You're so sweet to share! Your discoveries and info are really keeping me excited, interested, and encouraged on my search to nail an uber-moisturizing regimen.


----------



## OhTall1 (Aug 2, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> @LaChaBla, I love it!!!
> 
> Okay, please give me your hair deets.
> 
> ...


Thanks!
I don't know my curl pattern but I'm high porosity.  I typically cowash every three days, so I don't really know how long this would've lasted.


----------



## iamyattababe (Aug 2, 2016)

Sooooo..... 

Nobody was gonna tell me how awesome Aussie's instant gel is!!!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 2, 2016)

iamyattababe said:


> Sooooo.....
> 
> Nobody was gonna tell me how awesome Aussie's instant gel is!!!



Ooooo! Shiny! Gorgeous!

What did you pair this with? How did you use/apply it? TIA!

(Off to look at Aussie's Instant Gel's ingredients.)

ETA: I'm going to add the gel to my "For Future Considerations" list and stick with the gel I have. LOL! I just have too much gel at this house. It's good stuff, too.


----------



## iamyattababe (Aug 2, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Ooooo! Shiny! Gorgeous!
> 
> What did you pair this with? How did you use/apply it? TIA!
> 
> (Off to look at Aussie's Instant Gel's ingredients.)



I just got it today and couldn't wait to YT some reviews and then go for it! I co washed then deep conditioned with my staple from them (Aussie 3 min) then split my hair into 5 sections. Applied a dime sized amount of Kinky curly knot today to each, then split each section into sub sections of 3 and applied a dime sized amount also of the gel, smoothed and raked and BOOM!!


----------



## iamyattababe (Aug 2, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Ooooo! Shiny! Gorgeous!
> 
> What did you pair this with? How did you use/apply it? TIA!
> 
> ...



LOL trust me I know how that is. Glad I found it!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 3, 2016)

This is the wash-and-wear plan for next wash day.

*Clay* that cleanses (and detoxes), conditions, moisturizes, and facilitates first-pass (finger) detangling
*Spray* that is a *moisturizing leave-in* that is VERY light
*Detangler* on ends only
*Moisturizer*
*Gel* that seals
*Finisher* that seals and adds shine
*Link to anti-shrinkage wash-and-go blog post included in the pic: *http://bit.ly/1qMnrP6

*Improvement goals:* More and longer-lasting moisture; layering just the right number and amount of products so that the hair is moisturized and defined yet is light and separated and elongated; a quicker process than last time.


----------



## discodumpling (Aug 3, 2016)

Pokahontas said:


> View attachment 368925 View attachment 368927 I have a lot of wng pics that I haven't posted but I'll just post a few. I just got an epic wng with SM JBCO in the bottle.....can't remember the name and Curl Keeper which I only had a sample of.  I'm pretty sure I'm gonna have to buy this asap


Curious about that SM jbco leave in? I just made an impulse purchase & im not sure how im gon feel about it. 

Pok..does it play well with your gel?


----------



## Anaisin (Aug 3, 2016)

iamyattababe said:


> Sooooo.....
> 
> Nobody was gonna tell me how awesome Aussie's instant gel is!!!



I mentioned this is one of these threads idk if it was this one lol my wash n go was so bomb.


----------



## Guinan (Aug 3, 2016)

Question Ladies,

Do yall consider a wng a protective style?


----------



## OhTall1 (Aug 3, 2016)

pelohello said:


> Question Ladies,
> 
> Do yall consider a wng a protective style?


I don't.  Even though there are people who can go a week with little to no manipulation with a WNG, I consider a style to be "protective" if your hair and ends are protected or hidden.


----------



## Coilystep (Aug 3, 2016)

pelohello said:


> Question Ladies,
> 
> Do yall consider a wng a protective style?


I think it can. However it would depend upon your technique. If you're not manipulating a bunch once it's styled I would consider it somewhat protective. In the 2 years I've been natural I haven't done any traditional protective styles and my hair has grown. I just enjoy having my hair loose for the most part. I'm interested in trying crochet braids eventually.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Aug 3, 2016)

This was a 4 day wash & go from last week while I was out of town for work.  It expanded, which I like.
I used curl cream since gels seem to be too much for my fine hair.

Shampoo
Rinse out conditioner
Leave in conditioner
Oil Mix
cover with aquis or turbie twist while I get dressed
Styling cream


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 3, 2016)

naturalmanenyc said:


> This was a 4 day wash & go from last week while I was out of town for work.  It expanded, which I like.
> I used curl cream since gels seem to be too much for my fine hair.
> 
> Shampoo
> ...


Nice!

I think gel might be problematic for me, too! What cremes have you used successfully? Are you hipo, midpo, or lowpo? TIA!


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Aug 4, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Nice!
> 
> I think gel might be problematic for me, too! What cremes have you used successfully? Are you hipo, midpo, or lowpo? TIA!



My hair is normal porosity, except when I have splits/breakage.  Those areas are high porosity, but I generally get a trim every 3 - 4 months.

I've tried Cantu Curling Cream (my BFF loves this line) as well as Shea Moisture curl enhancing smoothie.  I am planning to try Ors Curls Unleased Curl Defining Crème and Beyond the Zone Noodle Head Curling Creme. 

@YvetteWithJoy  I use Moroccanoil Curl Cream and love the smell.  I like it but sometimes need to add gel over it.


----------



## Coilystep (Aug 4, 2016)

naturalmanenyc said:


> My hair is normal porosity, except when I have splits/breakage.  Those areas are high porosity, but I generally get a trim every 3 - 4 months.
> 
> I've tried Cantu Curling Cream (my BFF loves this line) as well as Shea Moisture curl enhancing smoothie.  I am planning to try Ors Curls Unleased Curl Defining Crème and Beyond the Zone Noodle Head Curling Creme.


I've used Cantu before and liked it. I stopped using as I would get white flakes. I would use it by itself or with their custard.


----------



## Coilystep (Aug 4, 2016)

I've upped my workouts again so I'm finding it beneficial and necessary to wash midweek again. I washed this morning with treseme curls shampoo and conditioner. I styled with twisted sista amazing dream curls cream gel I used a random leave in I had in my cabinet. I've never had any problems pairing the gel with other brands.


----------



## discodumpling (Aug 5, 2016)

^^ You better WORK Steph! Is the wash n go above the result of shingling or just raking? 
Your progress is awesome! It looks soft defined and moisturized.


----------



## Coilystep (Aug 5, 2016)

discodumpling said:


> ^^ You better WORK Steph! Is the wash n go above the result of shingling or just raking?
> Your progress is awesome! It looks soft defined and moisturized.


Thanks @discodumpling I shingled and raked. It's very soft.


----------



## Vshanell (Aug 5, 2016)

discodumpling said:


> Curious about that SM jbco leave in? I just made an impulse purchase & im not sure how im gon feel about it.
> 
> Pok..does it play well with your gel?


@discodumpling Yea it does. My wng has lasted so well in this humidity. No other product has done this. I attribute this to the curl  keeper gel since it states it for humidity. And the SM JBCO is the styling lotion.


----------



## Vshanell (Aug 5, 2016)

pelohello said:


> Question Ladies,
> 
> Do yall consider a wng a protective style?


I do. If I can get my hair to last a week I consider it a protective style and low manipulation because I don't have to do anything to my hair for that week but shake it out.


----------



## Vshanell (Aug 5, 2016)

First 2 pics are the same wng I did up thread with Curl Keeper. It's holding up EXTREMELY well. I am way too excited. I can't get my other pics to upload for some reason. I wish it were easier to upload here. I get annoyed with it.

Never mind they did upload but didn't show until I posted. Still annoying though lol.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 5, 2016)

Pokahontas said:


> View attachment 369457
> This is the same wng I did up thread with Curl Keeper. It's holding up EXTREMELY well. I am way too excited. I can't get my other pics to upload for some reason. I wish it were easier to upload here. I get annoyed with it.



I can see three pictures! Your hair looks great.


----------



## Vshanell (Aug 5, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> I can see three pictures! Your hair looks great.


Thanks. Yea I'm trying to fix it. It wasn't showing that I had uploaded until I posted so I was posting the same pic over and over lol. I always have problems uploading here.


----------



## iamyattababe (Aug 5, 2016)

Anaisin said:


> I mentioned this is one of these threads idk if it was this one lol my wash n go was so bomb.


Lol  yes girl so was mines!


----------



## iamyattababe (Aug 5, 2016)

What are other ways you ladies maintain your wash n gos at night besides pineappling?  I either do that or a loose ponytail in the back


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 5, 2016)

Pokahontas said:


> @discodumpling Yea it does. My wng has lasted so well in this humidity. No other product has done this. I attribute this to the curl  keeper gel since it states it for humidity. And the SM JBCO is the styling lotion.



The hair is gorgeous! What was your full routine?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 5, 2016)

iamyattababe said:


> What are other ways you ladies maintain your wash n gos at night besides pineappling?  I either do that or a loose ponytail in the back



6 pony-tail puffs under a satin bonnet


----------



## Vshanell (Aug 5, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> The hair is gorgeous! What was your full routine?


Thank you. Honestly I wasn't expecting much from this sample of gel I had so on a whim I just did a quick co wash with tresseme undone then applied the SM JBCO styler to wet hair in sections and topped with a small amount of Curl Keeper gel and air dried. I'm praying it's not a fluke cuz that product is working a miracle to me right now. I always have such a hard time keeping my hair nice in the humidity.


----------



## Vshanell (Aug 5, 2016)

iamyattababe said:


> What are other ways you ladies maintain your wash n gos at night besides pineappling?  I either do that or a loose ponytail in the back


I was pineappling and it worked fine but I started seeing some breakage at the bang area so I'm trying something different thinking it may have been the pineapple even though I do it very loose. Now I'm using one of those loc tube's and I direct it upwards so my hair is still on top of my head but has no creases from a hair band then I cover everything with a bonnet. I'll include a pic one day if anyone is interested.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 5, 2016)

Pokahontas said:


> I was pineappling and it worked fine but I started seeing some breakage at the bang area so I'm trying something different thinking it may have been the pineapple even though I do it very loose. Now I'm using one of those loc tube's and I direct it upwards so my hair is still on top of my head but has no creases from a hair band then I cover everything with a bonnet. I'll include a pic one day if anyone is interested.



Interested!  TIA!


----------



## GGsKin (Aug 5, 2016)

iamyattababe said:


> What are other ways you ladies maintain your wash n gos at night besides pineappling?  I either do that or a loose ponytail in the back



For the longest time, I was sleeping with mine loose but covered with a silk scarf. 

Lately (these past two weeks) I've been sectioning off the loose part of my hair, as if to put it in a low pony tail, but I put one claw clip at my nape and another on the length, and then tie with a silk scarf. I find the clips don't make harsh indentations on my hair like bands, and they keep my hair better stretched throughout the week.


----------



## Coilystep (Aug 5, 2016)

iamyattababe said:


> What are other ways you ladies maintain your wash n gos at night besides pineappling?  I either do that or a loose ponytail in the back


I wear a large bonnet or wear a lock soc.


----------



## Anaisin (Aug 5, 2016)

iamyattababe said:


> What are other ways you ladies maintain your wash n gos at night besides pineappling?  I either do that or a loose ponytail in the back




I have never pineappled lol I do a really loose ponytail. Sometimes I put a bonnet over it sometimes I don't.


----------



## Vshanell (Aug 5, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Interested!  TIA!


I'll try to remember to take a pic tonight


----------



## iamyattababe (Aug 5, 2016)

Pokahontas said:


> I was pineappling and it worked fine but I started seeing some breakage at the bang area so I'm trying something different thinking it may have been the pineapple even though I do it very loose. Now I'm using one of those loc tube's and I direct it upwards so my hair is still on top of my head but has no creases from a hair band then I cover everything with a bonnet. I'll include a pic one day if anyone is interested.


Yes please do id like to see it


----------



## iamyattababe (Aug 5, 2016)

Anaisin said:


> I have never pineappled lol I do a really loose ponytail. Sometimes I put a bonnet over it sometimes I don't.


Lol. I think I'm gonna try a bonnet for my next one and see how my hair lasts


----------



## Guinan (Aug 5, 2016)

iamyattababe said:


> What are other ways you ladies maintain your wash n gos at night besides pineappling?  I either do that or a loose ponytail in the back



Yea, I do a loose ponytail and then place a satin bonnet over my hair. Pineappling does not work for me at all!!!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 5, 2016)

@Pokahontas, I just accidentally purchased a styler that may be best for fall/winter months. That's giving me interest in the process you used for your latest wash-n-go.

I know you said you used the SM JBCO leave-in and Curl Keeper gel, right?

What were each of your steps and products at each step? What was your technique? What are your hair details (porosity, strand thinness/thickness, whether hair is high or low density per square inch of scalp, and curl pattern).

If you don't have time to share/recap all that, no worries, I totally understand.


----------



## Guinan (Aug 5, 2016)

I think what I'm going to do is keep with my wng's, but not wear the wng down so often. Maybe like one to two days a week. Right now I have my wng in a twisted bun in the back with curly bangs. I really like the way it looks.

The consensus regarding if a wng is a protective style is mixed. I have been having some serious issues with knots on my ends, but I really believe it's my detangling process. We'll see at my next wash day.


----------



## Vshanell (Aug 5, 2016)

I'm just chilling at home and I usually wrap my hair up so here's a few pics of how I preserve my hair for bed. Don't laugh now lol

I just pull the soc upwards so I don't smush my hair when I lay down then I tuck the ends down and cover with a bonnet.....which looks crazy on my lol


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 5, 2016)

pelohello said:


> I think what I'm going to do is keep with my wng's, but not wear the wng down so often. Maybe like one to two days a week. Right now I have my wng in a twisted bun in the back with curly bangs. I really like the way it looks.
> 
> The consensus regarding if a wng is a protective style is mixed. I have been having some serious issues with knots on my ends, but I really believe it's my detangling process. We'll see at my next wash day.



So glad you like the way your twisted bun looks! Can't wait until I have enough length for stuff like that! 

I read your hair details in your siggy, and I think can be difficult to fully detangle hair with those deets! (They are similar to my hair deets). I just created a detangling thread for 2016 and added my short and long detangling process. What's your process? If you have the time and are so inclined, please feel free to share at that thread.


----------



## Guinan (Aug 5, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> So glad you like the way your twisted bun looks! Can't wait until I have enough length for stuff like that!
> 
> I read your hair details in your siggy, and I think can be difficult to fully detangle hair with those deets! (They are similar to my hair deets). I just created a detangling thread for 2016 and added my short and long detangling process. What's your process? If you have the time and are so inclined, please feel free to share at that thread.



Gurl, we are thinking the same thing!!! I just saw the detangling thread and just subbed to it!!


----------



## Vshanell (Aug 5, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> @Pokahontas, I just accidentally purchased a styler that may be best for fall/winter months. That's giving me interest in the process you used for your latest wash-n-go.
> 
> I know you said you used the SM JBCO leave-in and Curl Keeper gel, right?
> 
> ...


Oh no problem. I used the SM JBCO Styling Lotion (the leave in is a bit heavy for me) and yes the Curl Keeper gel. 

I sectioned my damp hair (not soaking wet but pretty damp) into about 5 sections. I work on 1 section at a time so on each section I put about a quarter size amount of the styler using the prayer hands method then applied the gel by prayer hands then shingling a little bit and I twirled the ends that I shingled into a cute little curl ( just something I like to do). When I was done all sections I scrunched and air dried. When it was fully dry I separated and fluffed for volume. 

I have low porosity hair, 3b/c curl pattern, very fine texture, I think my density would be medium I guess. I don't consider it thick. HTH and I'm happy to answer any other questions.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 5, 2016)

Pokahontas said:


> Oh no problem. I used the SM JBCO Styling Lotion (the leave in is a bit heavy for me) and yes the Curl Keeper gel.
> 
> I sectioned my damp hair (not soaking wet but pretty damp) into about 5 sections. I work on 1 section at a time so on each section I put about a quarter size amount of the styler using the prayer hands method then applied the gel by prayer hands then shingling a little bit and I twirled the ends that I shingled into a cute little curl ( just something I like to do). When I was done all sections I scrunched and air dried. When it was fully dry I separated and fluffed for volume.
> 
> I have low porosity hair, 3b/c curl pattern, very fine texture, I think my density would be medium I guess. I don't consider it thick. HTH and I'm happy to answer any other questions.



Helps a lot! Thanks so much for taking the time!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 5, 2016)

pelohello said:


> Gurl, we are thinking the same thing!!! I just saw the detangling thread and just subbed to it!!



Are these the products?

https://www.amazon.com/SheaMoisture...1470435195&sr=1-5&keywords=shea+moisture+jbco

https://www.amazon.com/Curly-Hair-Solutions-Keeper-Ounce/dp/B00NAJ0AK8


----------



## Vshanell (Aug 5, 2016)

I'm going to go ahead and get the curl keeper original (even though I haven't tried it) and the gel. They're very pricey but anything that lets me get a week long wng in high humidity is GOLDEN to me!


----------



## Vshanell (Aug 5, 2016)

Yes @YvetteWithJoy thats them.

I just realized I haven't even had to remoisturize or anything. Normally my hair would be dried out.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 5, 2016)

Pokahontas said:


> Yes @YvetteWithJoy thats them.
> 
> I just realized I haven't even had to remoisturize or anything. Normally my hair would be dried out.


OMG, girl!

Why have you said this?!?? 

I am prepping for a 3-month no-buy that starts in September, and I thought I was pretty much DONE PURCHASING.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 5, 2016)

Pokahontas said:


> I'm going to go ahead and get the curl keeper original (even though I haven't tried it) and the gel. They're very pricey but anything that lets me get a week long wng in high humidity is GOLDEN to me!



What is the Curl Keeper original? Is that different from the gel? And why are you getting it?


----------



## Vshanell (Aug 5, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> OMG, girl!
> 
> Why have you said this?!??
> 
> I am prepping for a 3-month no-buy that starts in September, and I thought I was pretty much DONE PURCHASING.


I know right. I've been on a no buy for awhile but exceptions have to be made on this lol. If you could get your hands on some samples that would be great so you could at least know if it works for you before taking that plunge.


----------



## Vshanell (Aug 5, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> What is the Curl Keeper original? Is that different from the gel? And why are you getting it?


I think I'm getting it cuz I'm just so excited lol. Curl keeper explained it as being a water based serum that controls frizz in humidity but has less hold than the gel. 

Plus I think her results sent me over the edge with wanting it.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 5, 2016)

Pokahontas said:


> I know right. I've been on a no buy for awhile but exceptions have to be made on this lol. If you could get your hands on some samples that would be great so you could at least know if it works for you before taking that plunge.





Any idea where samples might be sold? 

And I decided: I may get the JBCO lotion because I struggle with dryness or too-heavy moisture and hardly achieve the right level. The JBCO may be good there. But I'm going to try the new products I have at home first before getting another gel. If my current stash fails, I'll have Curl Keeper to look forward too.


----------



## Vshanell (Aug 5, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Any idea where samples might be sold?
> 
> And I decided: I may get the JBCO lotion because I struggle with dryness or too-heavy moisture and hardly achieve the right level. The JBCO may be good there. But I'm going to try the new products I have at home first before getting another gel. If my current stash fails, I'll have Curl Keeper to look forward too.


Unfortunately no. I got mine in a curl mart order a couple years ago.


----------



## discodumpling (Aug 6, 2016)

iamyattababe said:


> What are other ways you ladies maintain your wash n gos at night besides pineappling?  I either do that or a loose ponytail in the back



Two pony puffs and a scarf. The steam from my morning shower is my styling tool!


----------



## Luscious850 (Aug 6, 2016)

Saturday = wash day for me 

Using the same products and techniques, I set my hair for another 7 days.

Next week is my protein week. I have not yet chosen which product to use.

Normally my hair is the same texture all over but recently I've noticed the hair in the front seems to be lacking some elasticity and I'm not sure why but I'll continue documenting my journey.

[Disregard the product residue you see... my hair is still air drying]


----------



## Coilystep (Aug 6, 2016)

Luscious850 said:


> Saturday = wash day for me
> 
> Using the same products and techniques, I set my hair for another 7 days.
> 
> ...


Very pretty @Luscious850.  When I'm experiencing elasticity issues it usually time for a clarifying session and protein treatment.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 7, 2016)

Today I'm finally using Bekura. I have been wondering about these products for a long while. Feeling really grateful to have them to try out. They've made today's at-home spa and hair treatments really fun! 
I wanted to make sure everything was removed from my hair so that I could see ONLY what the Bekura products are doing.  I may have gone a little overboard on the shampooing. 

* *Cleanse:* ORS Creamy Aloe; Trader Joe's Nourishing Spa Moisture Balance; Naturalicious 5-in-1 Moroccan Rhassoul clay detox/conditioner/detangler (to add back a little moisture!)
* *DC / steam treatment:* Bekura Y.A.M. (Right now I have it on under a cap, a very moist Turbie Twist [or whatever you call it], another cap, and my bonnet dryer) . . . I will rinse it out with cold water.
* *Anticipated styling:* Bekura Tapioca Pudding

The goal: To see what happens if I style ONLY with Bekura Tapioca Pudding.  Tublr blogger The Lazy Natural says she can! If that's the case for me as well . . . then


----------



## cutiepiebabygirl (Aug 8, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Yay, @cutiepiebabygirl!
> 
> I'm so glad you had a my-hair-is-like-butter day!
> 
> ...



I will post my products tomorrow. I've been traveling and want to make sure I get it right....


----------



## Napp (Aug 8, 2016)

I've been using mousse for quicker styling and drying. I really like aquage silkening oil foam and some of the silkening oil treatment on top.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 8, 2016)

Napp said:


> I've been using mousse for quicker styling and drying. I really like aquage silkening oil foam and some of the silkening oil treatment on top.



Oooo, thanks for sharing!

I've been THINKING about trying mousse, but have been wondering if it would be effective enough or if it would dry out my hair! I even bought a sample size of Design Essentials mousse from the natural honey line (or whatever it's called).

Do you feel your hair looks different with mousse than with gel? If so, in what way(s)? TIA!


----------



## Guinan (Aug 8, 2016)

I wore my wng out today. I really liked how full it looked. I had it in a twisted bun in the back and two strand twist in the front for the weekend. I twisted the back and have a side curly bang. If it looks ok tomorrow, I'll post pics.


----------



## Vshanell (Aug 8, 2016)

Finally washed out my epic curl keeper wng. Used the same products for this one and praying for the same results.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 9, 2016)

I cleansed my hair of the Bekura Tapioca pudding and then applied these two products (Marc Anthony's Strictly Curls -- the Stretch and the Lotion products). So far, UBER-DEFINITION, light springiness and separation, and shine. It's not drying my hair like many other stylers, but I do want more moisture than these products provide alone. So next time I will layer a leave-in beneath it. (I didn't want to do so this time so that I could just see what these products themselves do for my hair.)

I "heard" about the products from Curly Nikki here, this blogger's review, and this YouTube demo. The ONLY drawback: I do not prefer the ingredients or the GoodGuide ratings of these products.

I will keep trialing this product with different techniques (more or less product, raking versus scrunching it in versus praying hands method, etc.). I'll also be checking to see if I can deal with any longer term effects of the ingredients. 

I do still need to one day purchase and trial a few samples of the Komaza puddings and cremes as well as the Shea Moisture hibiscus line custard because of the reviews and the superior ingredients. However, with these two Marc Anthony products (and maybe the conditioner and the stronger curling products or serum), my wash-and-go- styler search just might  . . . be . . . over. Phew! We shall see!


----------



## Coilystep (Aug 9, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I cleansed my hair of the Bekura Tapioca pudding and then applied these two products (Marc Anthony's Strictly Curls -- the Stretch and the Lotion products). So far, UBER-DEFINITION, light springiness and separation, and shine. It's not drying my hair like many other stylers, but I do want more moisture than these products provide alone. So next time I will layer a leave-in beneath it. (I didn't want to do so this time so that I could just see what these products themselves do for my hair.)
> 
> I "heard" about the products from Curly Nikki here, this blogger's review, and this YouTube demo. The ONLY drawback: I do not prefer the ingredients or the GoodGuide ratings of these products.
> 
> ...


I've tried the lotion before I like the way it looked but I don't think I ever found a compatible leave in and I ended up with flakes. There is probably a post about it in this thread. I will try to find it.


----------



## Coilystep (Aug 9, 2016)

stephanie75miller said:


> Used Marc Anthony strictly curls curl defining lotion. I'm up in the air about repurchasing. If you aren't careful you can use too much and it will clump and flake. I used too much in bang and side area. Had to go to restroom at work and rewet the bang and side area. To get rid of excess product and flakes.  I did my finger twirl method this morning. I like how it came out.


@YvetteWithJoy here is my old post


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 9, 2016)

stephanie75miller said:


> I've tried the lotion before I like the way it looked but I don't think I ever found a compatible leave in and I ended up with flakes. There is probably a post about it in this thread. I will try to find it.



Thanks, @stephanie75miller. I really appreciate that! That will help!

I'm sad about the ingredients in it. But I absolutely loved my hair today. I would say with this styler I've nailed my regimen, but somebody messaged me today and said pre-pooing and all of that is too complicated a regimen. And truth be told, if I could get today's exact look with better ingredients, I'd try.

Sigh. Feeling a little hair care discouraged. Thank you for your post: It gave me some sunshine!


----------



## Coilystep (Aug 9, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Thanks, @stephanie75miller. I really appreciate that! That will help!
> 
> I'm sad about the ingredients in it. But I absolutely loved my hair today. I would say with this styler I've nailed my regimen, but somebody messaged me today and said pre-pooing and all of that is too complicated a regimen. And truth be told, if I could get today's exact look with better ingredients, I'd try.
> 
> Sigh. Feeling a little hair care discouraged. Thank you for your post: It gave me some sunshine!


Keep your head up. You will get there. This hair stuff is hard. I spent my teens and adult life totally dependent on hair dressers and relaxer. I couldn't even handle washing my own hair. Now I can wash style  and dry my hair in about 2 & 1/2 hours. I'm definitely not an expert but I feel I have pretty good handle on what my hair needs. 

I've mentioned before that I think you could cut out some of your steps. Stick to keeping it simple.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 9, 2016)

stephanie75miller said:


> Keep your head up. You will get there. This hair stuff is hard. I spent my teens and adult life totally dependent on hair dressers and relaxer. I couldn't even handle washing my own hair. Now I can wash style  and dry my hair in about 2 & 1/2 hours. I'm definitely not an expert but I feel I have pretty good handle on what my hair needs.
> 
> I've mentioned before that I think you could cut out some of your steps. Stick to keeping it simple.



Thanks! I really appreciate it. And congratulations on that progress in independence with your hair care!!! That's huge. 

I've decided now to just focus here at LHCF on the health and fitness challenge I participate in. I'll participate in the no-buy thread over here on the hair side and maybe the 2 inches in however many months challenge. But otherwise I'll refrain from too much hair and product talk and just document in the journal I keep. I think reading about others' progress is perhaps participation/encouraging enough, and perhaps I don't need to think aloud here at the forum about hair. 

It will be good to focus on bodily health!


----------



## Coilystep (Aug 9, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Thanks! I really appreciate it. And congratulations on that progress in independence with your hair care!!! That's huge.
> 
> I've decided now to just focus here at LHCF on the health and fitness challenge I participate in. I'll participate in the no-buy thread over here on the hair side and maybe the 2 inches in however many months challenge. But otherwise I'll refrain from too much hair and product talk and just document in the journal I keep. I think reading about others' progress is perhaps participation/encouraging enough, and perhaps I don't need to think aloud here at the forum about hair.
> 
> It will be good to focus on bodily health!


Please don't go I enjoy your posts


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 10, 2016)

stephanie75miller said:


> Please don't go I enjoy your posts



Thanks, all.  I was feeling kind of down yesterday, so I really appreciate your words and those who "liked" the words/post. Many thanks.

I'm going to post here at this thread. This thread feels positive and peaceful.  I might join the weight/hair combo challenge and just try not to overshare there.  I like the idea of focusing on length (which translates to focusing on healthy practices), and not focusing on much else right now about hair.
*
Day 3 update on the Strictly Curls products (the Stretch and the Lotion).

 *
(yesterday's second-day hair)

So I believe today was the FIRST day in my natural hair life that I woke up and had the thought: "I don't want anything to touch my curls today . . . especially water. It's a little shrunken, but I like my hair!" That is a huge milestone and makes natural hair feel less of an unreasonable option for my lifestyle because it makes me feel like I don't need to spend an hour on my hair every 1-3 days.

Of course, this morning my hair was squished in places because I'd slept on it. As I began to reshape it, I got a little frizz at the crown from touching it. I think I should have tried spritzing it before pulling on it to reshape it.

The above picture is of second-day hair (from yesterday). To refresh the wash-and-go, I simply flashed my head under the shower water and applied a super small amount of SM JBCO leave-in via scrunching (to tried to up the moisture a bit), and I did the same with the Strictly Curls Lotion (no additional Stretch added).

In this picture my hair was at about 70% dry. I did get a very small section of flakes at the front. I'm thinking that has got to because of the SM JBCO leave-in: Yesterday I had applied a healthy amount of Stretch beneath the Lotion and got zero flakes. I'll have to figure out if any leave-in or moisturizer will work beneath the Strictly Curls products. Ulta told me they were keeping the products on sale until August 24th (she sounded like she made that up, though ), so I might see what conditioner or leave-in the line has. Ugggh: I do NOT, NOT, NOT prefer these ingredients and would rather keep a healthier conditioner or leave-in rather than swap out to one from this line. Overall, besides livable third-day frizz in the crown, no major drawbacks yet with these products.


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 10, 2016)

I read the whole thread, enjoying the progress people were and are continuing to make. Maybe I should join in, but I don't do anything interesting with my hair.

@YvetteWithJoy you about made me pout; no more talk of scarcity of presence.


----------



## Napp (Aug 10, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Oooo, thanks for sharing!
> 
> I've been THINKING about trying mousse, but have been wondering if it would be effective enough or if it would dry out my hair! I even bought a sample size of Design Essentials mousse from the natural honey line (or whatever it's called).
> 
> Do you feel your hair looks different with mousse than with gel? If so, in what way(s)? TIA!



With mousse my curls are super defined and shrink up very much. With gel my hair is more elongated. Some of them are drying yet some barely do anything at all. So I really like the aquage.


----------



## LavenderMint (Aug 10, 2016)

Funny you should mention the Marc Anthony Strictly Curls line, @YvetteWithJoy. I tried the Perfect Curl Cream today (with KCKT) and I'm not pleased. There were no results. My hair just looked shiny & fluffy, no definition & no way I could wear it in a wash and go. I don't know if I should try it with others in the line or what. I ended up just doing some fat twists- and they do look super juicy. I'll wash again this weekend & stick with what works for my wng.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 10, 2016)

MeaWea said:


> Funny you should mention the Marc Anthony Strictly Curls line, @YvetteWithJoy. I tried the Perfect Curl Cream today (with KCKT) and I'm not pleased. There were no results. My hair just looked shiny & fluffy, no definition & no way I could wear it in a wash and go. I don't know if I should try it with others in the line or what. I ended up just doing some fat twists- and they do look super juicy. I'll wash again this weekend & stick with what works for my wng.



Oooo! Glad you had a fix!

What do you normally use?


----------



## LavenderMint (Aug 10, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Oooo! Glad you had a fix!
> 
> What do you normally use?


Usually I'm Giovanni leave-in & Wetline Xtreme. But I've got a stash to use up  so sometimes other things get thrown in there. 

Also occurs to me that maybe my hair was less defined because I used my Revlon knock off Wet Brush (that I like waaaaaay better) to do a more thorough detangle this time. (Moving house meant no thorough wash/detangle routine for 3 weeks.)


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 10, 2016)

MeaWea said:


> Usually I'm Giovanni leave-in & Wetline Xtreme. But I've got a stash to use up  so sometimes other things get thrown in there.
> 
> Also occurs to me that maybe my hair was less defined because I used my Revlon knock off Wet Brush (that I like waaaaaay better) to do a more thorough detangle this time. (Moving house meant no thorough wash/detangle routine for 3 weeks.)



You like the knock-off better than the authentic Wet Brush? Mmm!  Detangling is super serious for me, and every edge counts! 

Do tell!


----------



## LavenderMint (Aug 11, 2016)

Lol I realllllllllly dislike the bristles on the Wet Brush. They're so small that all they do is rip my hair. I suppose I could use it after the Revlon if I really wanted but.....


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 11, 2016)

MeaWea said:


> Lol I realllllllllly dislike the bristles on the Wet Brush. They're so small that all they do is rip my hair. I suppose I could use it after the Revlon if I really wanted but.....
> View attachment 370031



Hmm! My Wet Brush is larger than that in the pic. I don't know about the bristle sizes. But that is so interesting! I get no ripping at all with my Wet Brush. I gentle slide it through my hair with great peace of mind. LOL! 

Everyone's head of hair behaves SO differently. It's amazing.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 11, 2016)

Luscious850 said:


> Saturday = wash day for me
> 
> Using the same products and techniques, I set my hair for another 7 days.
> 
> ...


How did I miss these curls???

 Beautiful!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 11, 2016)

For today's wash-and-go, I went *without gel*. I just needed a break from it (it's often quite drying for my hair), and also I wanted to trial an individual new-to-me product (a moisturizer) to see exactly what it does to my hair itself (apart from the effects of any gel).

So, the no-gel wash-and-go steps I took today were:

Cleansed scalp with DevaCurl Decadence No-poo (still managed to shrink up my hair, like I've been knowing it's been doing!) and cleansed and moisturized hair with the Naturalicious clay wash
Let hair dry 87%  so that the strand-penetrating ingredients of the upcoming DC would not be blocked by water sitting in my hipo strands
Detangled and DC'd with (the miraculous) NaturelleGrow Protein-free Marshmallow and . . . Deep Conditioner. REVIEW: I reviewed it at the "Detangling : Updated, Collective Wisdom 2016." thread. Move over, SM Hipo Masque and KCKT and everything else that's ever tried to tell me it was a detangler. Just . . . wowzer!
Moisturized with The Original Moxie Shape Shifter (from new little sample bottle)
After examining the effects of the Shape Shifter, for shine added a smidgen of The Original Moxie Bling (from new little sample jar) and Bekura Apple and Sorghum Hair Syrup
I loved my hair at sooooooo many of these steps. I do miss the definition of the gel, but I am over-the-moon impressed with the DC and the Shape Shifter: That DC allowed me to detangle knots that typically would have been unresolvable, they were so tiny and tightly tied. And, I literally got to shape my hair today! Without the gel, it did settle down, but still!  And now I'm curious about what the effects will be with their gel, as they recommend using after the Shape Shifter.


(no-gel wash-and-go, enlarges upon clicking)


----------



## Vshanell (Aug 12, 2016)

Another wng with the curl keeper gel. It turned out good. It's EXTREMELY hot and humid today. I didn't expect my hair to hold up but it's not bad at all.


----------



## bluenvy (Aug 12, 2016)

Wow @Pokahontas! Your curls are lovely.


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 12, 2016)

OK, I am joining. This thread should be called _Wash and Go Support_ or something similar. My hair type is 4A/B, medium strands, dense, normal-to-high porosity, 5-6” all over. The coils are a bit larger in the crown than the sides and back.










Not much difference between the two, eh?






Right now I spend 10-20 minutes on my hair, only in the shower, several times a week.

  1.  In the warm shower stream, I let my hair fall into the natural whorl pattern head hair grows.
  2.  Remove as much shed hair as possible and rub the sebum down.
  3.  Apply a little castor oil.
  4.  Let it sit while showering.
  5.  Remove more shed hair under running water.
  6.  Increase the water temperature, gently rubbing and shaking it to coax the coils.
  7.  Final rinse and shake under cool or cold water.
  8.  Continue to shake as I dry off, giving the ends the barest of taps with a regular towel.
  9.  Drip dry.
  10.  Sleep on satin-weave silk pillowcase.
  11.  A light scritching whenever.
  12.  Clarifying with ACV in a 1:2 spray with distilled water.
  13.  Comb monthly under running water with a wide-tooth comb.

My hair and I have reached a state of serendipity; one could say it has been “coil-trained”? The shrunken coils stay out of my way, tangle very little, and hold the sheds nicely until I can get to them. I plan to do this for as long as I can, adding a chelating shampoo, teas, clays, other oils, gels, and protein along the way.

The greys are coming, but I will try a supplement for that soon. I don’t sweat over SSKs, definition, frizz, or hangtime. Most frizz I have comes from the nearly straight hairs scattered all over the place; them other ancestors are to blame for that.

Edit: put in the proper links for two pics


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 12, 2016)

Sharpened said:


> OK, I am joining. This thread should be called _Wash and Go Support_ or something similar. My hair type is 4A/B, medium strands, dense, normal-to-high porosity, 5-6” all over. The coils are a bit larger in the crown than the sides and back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Welcome!

Nice coils and nice time management on the regimen!


----------



## Coilystep (Aug 12, 2016)

Sharpened said:


> OK, I am joining. This thread should be called _Wash and Go Support_ or something similar. My hair type is 4A/B, medium strands, dense, normal-to-high porosity, 5-6” all over. The coils are a bit larger in the crown than the sides and back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very lovely coils. Please share what supplement you'll be using for your greys. My greys are strong and begin peaking out almost immediately after I get my hair colored.


----------



## Vshanell (Aug 12, 2016)

Added some Garnier color styler for fun. It's very vibrant but stiff


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 12, 2016)

stephanie75miller said:


> Very lovely coils. Please share what supplement you'll be using for your greys. My greys are strong and begin peaking out almost immediately after I get my hair colored.


Traditionally prepared fo-ti capsules - I need to do some comparison shopping on price; I will get it next month. Supposedly, unsulfured black strap molasses can help as well.


----------



## GGsKin (Aug 12, 2016)

Your hair is lovely @Sharpened


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 13, 2016)

Afternoon, ladies!

Today I had my consultation at Huetiful. To prep, I clarified and clay washed (to condition and add moisture back in). I let my hair air dry. I wanted the consultant to be analyzing hair with no product in it.

It didn't look to bad!  It was definitely a little frizzy at the roots, but it was defined and coil all over (with the exception of that tricky crown area).

The Huetiful consultant doesn't think my hair will ever really do well with gel. She advises . . . surprise, surprise . . . a Huetiful oily foam. I can kind of see where she's coming from by suggesting an oily foam. But, I've had SO MANY stylists in the past to tell me: "If you just use OUR products . . . and OH! We just HAPPEN to have some right here you can buy today . . ." She didn't say that or anything, but I'm just such a skeptic about so much, now. 

She recommends that I steam to boost moisture and train my hair to have a little more definition at the roots. There was a Huetiful steamer there for $115. I told her about the reviews and how the height of the steamer was quite annoying -- how some say putting the steamer on an ironing board is annoyingly the best option they found. She wouldn't tell me not to buy the table top steamer, but she told me to pay attention to reviews. She says she has one at home but uses the stand version in the shop.


----------



## Coilystep (Aug 13, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Afternoon, ladies!
> 
> Today I had my consultation at Huetiful. To prep, I clarified and clay washed (to condition and add moisture back in). I let my hair air dry. I wanted the consultant to be analyzing hair with no product in it.
> 
> ...


Sounds like your appointment went well. I've thought about going to to the huetiful here in Atlanta but some of reviews give me pause.


----------



## Coilystep (Aug 13, 2016)

Sharpened said:


> Traditionally prepared fo-ti capsules - I need to do some comparison shopping on price; I will get it next month. Supposedly, unsulfured black strap molasses can help as well.


I've ordered some fo-ti capsules.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 13, 2016)

stephanie75miller said:


> Sounds like your appointment went well. I've thought about going to to the huetiful here in Atlanta but some of reviews give me pause.



I felt like I didn't get much info at all that I didn't already know. She told me that once I got my hair wet (ya know, when I purchase a SERVICE), she can tell me more.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 13, 2016)

stephanie75miller said:


> I've ordered some fo-ti capsules.



What are these, and what do they do?


----------



## Coilystep (Aug 13, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I felt like I didn't get much info at all that I didn't already know. She told me that once I got my hair wet (ya know, when I purchase a SERVICE), she can tell me more.


That's so irritating and I'm sure you had to pay for the consultation. Q


YvetteWithJoy said:


> What are these, and what do they do?


They supposedly can reverse and stop grey hair.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 13, 2016)

stephanie75miller said:


> That's so irritating and I'm sure you had to pay for the consultation. Q
> 
> They supposedly can reverse and stop grey hair.



Yes. Even though she said all of this NICELY, I came in with a list of questions, most of which were not answered because, "Once I wet your hair . . ." SIGH. DEEP SIGH.

Wow! Keep us posted on the effects of the fo-ti capsules. They have something to try and remedy everything! Science.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 13, 2016)

Keeping in line with my efforts to simplify, I'm leaning toward focusing my efforts here for a good 6 weeks:

Every 3-5 Days:

*Cleanse and detangle:* NaturelleGrow Marshmallow Root, Slippery Elm Bark & Blue Malva Cleansing Conditioner
*Condition and leave-in:* NaturelleGrow Sweet Plantain Moisture Rich Leave-in Conditioner
*Moisturize, seal, and style:* Layer The Original Moxie Shape Shifter + Camille Rose Naturals Aloe Whipped Butter Gel
Daily:

Refresher spritz (various)
Beautifully Bamboo Tea
Of course, as needed I'll deep condition, do full detangling, clarify/detoxify, etc. But I'm going to see if focusing on the above cuts down on the need for too much more activity OR products.


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 13, 2016)

stephanie75miller said:


> I've ordered some fo-ti capsules.


Please, tell us how it goes. Which brand?


----------



## Coilystep (Aug 13, 2016)

Sharpened said:


> Please, tell us how it goes. Which brand?


Paradise Herbs Fo Ti Traditionally Prepared Vegetarian Capsules, 60 Count https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0006523Z4/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_M25Rxb5YHAMMJ


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 13, 2016)

stephanie75miller said:


> Paradise Herbs Fo Ti Traditionally Prepared Vegetarian Capsules, 60 Count


Funny, I was looking at that one a few days ago.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 14, 2016)

This is about 65% dry, I'd say.

I used all The Original Moxie products (samples). Meh on the sulfate free shampoo, RO conditioner, and LI conditioner. I think I like the gel (I tried the Hold Up gel sample today, and not the lighter Just Gel sample), but it's a little early to completely tell. Today I just applied the gel in quadrants and scrunched -- I didn't section and rake and all of that. (I didn't want to take the time on a gel I wasn't sure would be wonderful). Next time I will section, layer Shape Shifter (elongating moisturizer) underneath, and rake.

In real life it's looking quite pretty at 65%, and it is not shrunken like it has been lately with other shampoos/gels at this stage of dryness. Yes!

ETA: The ingredients ROCK (unlike those in the Marc Anthony Strictly Curls line).


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 14, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> The ingredients ROCK (unlike those in the Marc Anthony Strictly Curls line).


I like the fact that they use less fatty alcohols than most. Two of the styling products look like future possibilities when my hair is longer (no coconut).

I love your heart-shaped hair!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 14, 2016)

Sharpened said:


> I like the fact that they use less fatty alcohols than most. Two of the styling products look like future possibilities when my hair is longer (no coconut).
> 
> I love your heart-shaped hair!



Mm! Good point on the ingredients!

And, awwww, thanks!  That means so much to my spirit right now: I am struggling to like my hair. I miss my long, straight hair that framed my face. I am trying so hard to adjust. Your comment means the world, particularly in this moment.  Thank you!

I love your hair, by the way! Simply beautiful.


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 14, 2016)

Thank you.

At least your hair has shape to it, unlike mine. Relax, you will figure out what your hair likes. Keep things simple; you might be surprised at what your hair can do.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 14, 2016)

Sharpened said:


> Thank you.
> 
> At least your hair has shape to it, unlike mine. Relax, you will figure out what your hair likes. Keep things simple; you might be surprised at what your hair can do.



Relax?  As in . . . relax or RELAX?!?? Just kiddin'.  Gotta keep a sense of humor. I keep reminding myself: It's just hair.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 14, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> This is about 65% dry, I'd say.
> 
> I used all The Original Moxie products (samples). Meh on the sulfate free shampoo, RO conditioner, and LI conditioner. I think I like the gel (I tried the Hold Up gel sample today, and not the lighter Just Gel sample), but it's a little early to completely tell. Today I just applied the gel in quadrants and scrunched -- I didn't section and rake and all of that. (I didn't want to take the time on a gel I wasn't sure would be wonderful). Next time I will section, layer Shape Shifter (elongating moisturizer) underneath, and rake.
> 
> ...



Update:
Hubby says this gel is giving me frizzy roots. It could be technique. I'll work with it more.


----------



## Napp (Aug 14, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Relax?  As in . . . relax or RELAX?!?? Just kiddin'.  Gotta keep a sense of humor. I keep reminding myself: It's just hair.



 This made me LOL!


----------



## Napp (Aug 14, 2016)

Pokahontas said:


> I think I'm getting it cuz I'm just so excited lol. Curl keeper explained it as being a water based serum that controls frizz in humidity but has less hold than the gel.
> 
> Plus I think her results sent me over the edge with wanting it.



I followed her technique and love the results. I got much better definition than raking and smoothing. i used a cheap leave in conditioner i got from the bss and i really am feelin myself! my hair is oft yet controlled and super shiny with out being too flat. I really like the results.


----------



## Luscious850 (Aug 14, 2016)

Yesterday was wash day.. I had a late start to my wash day so I didn't get to take pics. 

The routine: 
1. Dyed hair color 1N (x 30min)
2. Shampoo (SM JBCO)
3. Rinse out conditioner (SM JBCO x3-5min)
4. Deep Conditioner (Aphogee Curlific x 30min under hood)
5. Leave In (Kinky Curly CC)
6. Moisturizer (Camille Rose Natural Hair Smoother)
7. Styler (Camille Rose Natural Curl Maker)
8. Seal dried hair with EVOO

My hair feels like butter and my curls are poppin! It's super fluffy and light weight. I went with my more moisturising styler and an elasticity treatment since I deposited color. Im still adjusting to the color but I love it!


----------



## Vshanell (Aug 14, 2016)

I also sleep like this sometimes if I want a bit of stretch. 3 ponytails , the back two lightly banded and the top one left open to keep volume. I have a love hate relationship with this method only because I feel like it flattens my hair out sometimes.


----------



## Coilystep (Aug 14, 2016)

Washed with as I am clarity shampoo and coconut cowash then used Aussie moist as my rinse out conditioner. Used kckt as my leave in and kccc as my gel. Set under dryer for hour and half give or take (kept getting up ). Still a little wet.


----------



## discodumpling (Aug 15, 2016)

Missing my wng after wearing a ponytail for a week in this hot nasty weather. I am an air dryer so this is the difficult part of the summer for me! Anyway i'm re-doing my wng this morning...should be dry by Wednesday!!!


----------



## LavenderMint (Aug 15, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Yes. Even though she said all of this NICELY, I came in with a list of questions, most of which were not answered because, "Once I wet your hair . . ." SIGH. DEEP SIGH.
> 
> Wow! Keep us posted on the effects of the fo-ti capsules. They have something to try and remedy everything! Science.


@YvetteWithJoy, have you tried a Komaza consultation? I bought myself one for Christmas last year & it was the best money I've *ever* spent on myself. I had an entire page of questions that were answered very patiently; we were on the phone for more than an hour and I got a LOT of great info. (And it was funny to see that my ssk look like Auntie Anne's pretzels when under a microscope  ) Since then, my hair has been happier & much more cooperative- less ssk too. Also, while she did recommend two Komaza products, she also suggested some less expensive options that are more easily available, like Garnier & Aussie Moist, as well as some general tips for my concerns.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 15, 2016)

MeaWea said:


> @YvetteWithJoy, have you tried a Komaza consultation? I bought myself one for Christmas last year & it was the best money I've *ever* spent on myself. I had an entire page of questions that were answered very patiently; we were on the phone for more than an hour and I got a LOT of great info. (And it was funny to see that my ssk look like Auntie Anne's pretzels when under a microscope  ) Since then, my hair has been happier & much more cooperative- less ssk too. Also, while she did recommend two Komaza products, she also suggested some less expensive options that are more easily available, like Garnier & Aussie Moist, as well as some general tips for my concerns.



Hi, @MeaWea!

No, I haven't. But thanks for the post. Wow! I was hesitating to purchase it because of some of the comments at LHCF that all Komza analyses were coming back basically the same. But your review of it makes it sound so worthwhile.

What did you have to send in? Did shed hair suffice, or did you need to clips some strands?

I'm also wondering: Since I have some hipo areas, some midpo areas, some 3c areas, some 4a areas . . . Do I need to send in bits of hair from all of those areas?

TIA, and thanks for posting. I might do it: It would be WON-DER-FUL to get some actual help and to reduce SSKs!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 15, 2016)

MeaWea said:


> @YvetteWithJoy, have you tried a Komaza consultation? I bought myself one for Christmas last year & it was the best money I've *ever* spent on myself. I had an entire page of questions that were answered very patiently; we were on the phone for more than an hour and I got a LOT of great info. (And it was funny to see that my ssk look like Auntie Anne's pretzels when under a microscope  ) Since then, my hair has been happier & much more cooperative- less ssk too. Also, while she did recommend two Komaza products, she also suggested some less expensive options that are more easily available, like Garnier & Aussie Moist, as well as some general tips for my concerns.



Did you end up using any Komaza products? Man, if they hadn't changed several of their formulations, I am CERTAIN I would be trialing their products right now. The reviews!

ETA: KOMAZA ANALYSIS GONE?

http://www.komazahaircare.com/product/category/hair-analysis
Is it even possible to purchase one anymore?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 15, 2016)

Today's Adventures in Awkward-stage 4a Wash and Go Land

Today my hair and I learned who's boss!

*Me:* Lady hair, c'mon. Let's go shower. Today we are returning to our roots!
*Lady hair:* (eye roll)
*Me:* You know, just to clear the air: I understand that you are in charge, you are free, and you do what you do.
*Lady hair:* (no acknowledgement)
*Me:* I'm not trying to control you, exactly, or anything like that. But if you behave, you don't lose face or anything. You know that, right? Same team! Same team! Right?
*Lady hair:* Pushaaaaaawww!
*Me:* Well, I'm excited anyway (smile). No shampoo today, how 'bout that? Just DevaCurl Decadence One Condition, our good ol' friend, KCKT, and her companion, KCCC. That's cool, right? Just like the old days. "We're going home, we're going home . . . Tell the world, we're going . . ."
*Lady hair:* (silence)
*Me:* Well. That was fast and that was fun. And guess what? We're trying something new. Today we get to dry . . . in a ponytail puff! Whoot, whoot!
*Lady hair:* Whatever, man. I'm going need ya to chillax. I'm just hair, man. Just. Hair. Calmness! Jeesh!



I'm embarrassed I cared so much. So I did a deep breath and just said, "Let's document in a silly way, and then let's not think about our hair anymore today. Put your energy elsewhere today. Take a break from the concern."

So today was an easy day. Hopefully I'll be dry in a few hours and can see how the stretch-via-ponytail-puff method worked out. Clickable pics of wet hair below.


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 15, 2016)

Technique experiment: random dry harping (detangling by pulling out one or a few strands at a time) coils that don't feel right. Usually when a coil does not feel smooth or just feels "off," a shed hair is the cause. Oil is a great help (castor oil is my favorite) if needed. If it is just one coil pulled apart, dampening it with wet fingers and twirling it so at least the end coils minimizes retangling. 

I did a bunch, mostly one-handed, while watch the Olympics, lying down. This morning, I heavily sprayed diluted ACV all over, especially in the unraveled areas, massage my scalp, and let it sit a few minutes (never to dry unless I want broken hairs). Style as normal. Some coils came back; most are struggling to clump. I will know more when it dries. Fortunately, I give about two figs what my hair looks like, so it can do its thing. My goal is to extend the time between comb detangling sessions. Scalp, hair, and I all hate the comb; we tolerate the BBB for pony puffs only.

I found a sample bottle of babassu oil and used some to dry harp a couple of knots--melts on contact, very light, worked great. I put some on my inner elbow and behind my ear to test for allergies. So far, so good...


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 15, 2016)

Sharpened said:


> Technique experiment: random dry harping (detangling by pulling out one or a few strands at a time) coils that don't feel right. Usually when a coil does not feel smooth or just feels "off," a shed hair is the cause. Oil is a great help (castor oil is my favorite) if needed. If it is just one coil pulled apart, dampening it with wet fingers and twirling it so at least the end coils minimizes retangling.
> 
> I did a bunch, mostly one-handed, while watch the Olympics, lying down. This morning, I heavily sprayed diluted ACV all over, especially in the unraveled areas, massage my scalp, and let it sit a few minutes (never to dry unless I want broken hairs). Style as normal. Some coils came back; most are struggling to clump. I will know more when it dries. Fortunately, I give about two figs what my hair looks like, so it can do its thing. My goal is to extend the time between comb detangling sessions. Scalp, hair, and I all hate the comb; we tolerate the BBB for pony puffs only.
> 
> I found a sample bottle of babassu oil and used some to dry harp a couple of knots--melts on contact, very light, worked great. I put some on my inner elbow and behind my ear to test for allergies. So far, so good...



I wish i had the patience to do this.  I really do. Maybe, I would have more hair on my head.
Detangling is my worst nightmare. I KNOW i lose more hair than I should but at this point there is nothing I can do other than wetting my hair every day and right now, that option doesnt fit my lifestyle.  My hair is so curly, each strand is hugging each other in happiness. If I was loc-ing it wouldnt be a problem.


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 15, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> I wish i had the patience to do this.  I really do. Maybe, I would have more hair on my head.
> Detangling is my worst nightmare. I KNOW i lose more hair than I should but at this point there is nothing I can do other than wetting my hair every day and right now, that option doesnt fit my lifestyle.  My hair is so curly, each strand is hugging each other in happiness. If I was loc-ing it wouldnt be a problem.


But see, I only do random coils, like 5% at the most, 2-5 coils most days. Since I got that HIH habit, may as well put it to use.

My hair did not always look like this and I bet my hair is coilier than yours. I have a few pics that survived a hard drive crash and here are two of them:


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 15, 2016)

Sharpened said:


> But see, I only do random coils, like 5% at the most, 2-5 coils most days. Since I got that HIH habit, may as well put it to use.
> 
> My hair did not always look like this and I bet my hair is coilier than yours. I have a few pics that survived a hard drive crash and here are two of them:



  I have s curls that create bigger s curls when locked together.


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 15, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> I have s curls that create bigger s curls when locked together.


I would think the Anthony Dickie method would work best for you with the right products. I can see why he and Miss Jessie's created products with mineral oil--it weights the hair down and using a lot of it causes clumping. I saw a video today where the stylist used conditioner and AVJ on a client's hair:


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 15, 2016)

Sharpened said:


> I would think the Anthony Dickie method would work best for you with the right products. I can see why he and Miss Jessie's created products with mineral oil--it weights the hair down and using a lot of it causes clumping. I saw a video today where the stylist used conditioner and AVJ on a client's hair:



It works but my hair takes a week to dry.  I dont have time like that with an almost 7 month old to go to bed with wet hair.  I'm keeping it stretched for now.  I miss my Washngos though.


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 15, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> It works but my hair takes a week to dry.  I dont have time like that with an almost 7 month old to go to bed with wet hair.  I'm keeping it stretched for now.  I miss my Washngos though.


For me, oil rinsing cut my drying time from 12 hours to 6-7. I see random comments around the net singing the praises of argan oil reducing drying time. Other than Roux Porosity Control, I know of no other products that can reduce drying time without drying it out.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 15, 2016)

Sharpened said:


> For me, oil rinsing cut my drying time from 12 hours to 6-7. I see random comments around the net singing the praises of argan oil reducing drying time. Other than Roux Porosity Control, I know of no other products that can reduce drying time without drying it out.



Now why did you share that, @Sharpened ?  Everyone has been telling me to simplify, simplify, simplify: E.g., take out your prepoo step, your oil rinse step, stop alternating weekly between moisture DC and protein DC, cut out DC-ing, etc., etc., and just wash, condition, and go.

Now I'm sitting here thinking about the wonders of argan oil in general, this wet ponytail puffed hair I wish would dry faster, and how my hair has liked oil rinses.


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 15, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Now why did you share that, @Sharpened ?  Everyone has been telling me to simplify, simplify, simplify: E.g., take out your prepoo step, your oil rinse step, stop alternating weekly between moisture DC and protein DC, cut out DC-ing, etc., etc., and just wash, condition, and go.
> 
> Now I'm sitting here thinking about the wonders of argan oil in general, this wet ponytail puffed hair I wish would dry faster, and how my hair has liked oil rinses.


You could break it up and space steps out over days. For example, oil rinse for a couples of days alone, use your DC monthly, maybe all you need is a light protein... It is all about finding out what your hair actually wants, not what you want it to do. Your avatar pic tells me your hair wants to clump in tight waves, but not elongate, right? If it wants to clump right now, let it; as it grow your texture should elongate some and then you may discover that technique or product which will make you wish you hadn't done it sooner. You can do this.


----------



## bluenvy (Aug 15, 2016)

Your curls are nicely defined @stephanie75miller 

You tame your curls well. Nice job!


----------



## discodumpling (Aug 15, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Today's Adventures in Awkward-stage 4a Wash and Go Land
> 
> Today my hair and I learned who's boss!
> 
> ...




I loved the narrative Sis! So very creative. Now help me to understand. Did you put your wet hair into a pony for a wash n go? If so what were your results?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 15, 2016)

discodumpling said:


> I loved the narrative Sis! So very creative. Now help me to understand. Did you put your wet hair into a pony for a wash n go? If so what were your results?



Thanks!

Yes -- This time I did my wash-and-go the way I always do, with one exception: As a FINAL STEP (after applying gel), I pulled my hair back into a ponytail while wet. I did this in order to see if I could elongate it a little bit. (My hair shrinks up something FIERCE).

For stretching purposes, it probably would have been better if I had created FOUR pony tails.

It's still drying, so I haven't taken the ponytail down yet. I think I'm going to go ahead and get under my hooded dryer now so I can completely dry my hair.

Once my hair is dry, then I will take the ponytail out, fluff, and shape, and separate, and so forth . . . and then wear it down like I always wear my wash and go's: Like in my avatar picture to the left. Except maybe a little more elongated from having dried stretched in the ponytail?!?? We'll see!

I'll take pics and post them here.

Once my hair banding bands arrive in the mail, I'm going to try banding my hair in about 10 sections. Never a dull day! Always something one can try!

Blessings!


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 15, 2016)

Question: Does anyone use a microfiber towel? I had one in the past and I could feel the water getting sucked from my head. Stupid me threw it in the washer/dryer; never worked right again. Do the new ones still work as well?


----------



## Coilystep (Aug 15, 2016)

Sharpened said:


> Question: Does anyone use a microfiber towel? I had one in the past and I could feel the water getting sucked from my head. Stupid me threw it in the washer/dryer; never worked right again. Do the new ones still work as well?


I have turbetwist(sp) that I never I style on soaking wet hair.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 15, 2016)

stephanie75miller said:


> I have turbetwist(sp) that I never I style on soaking wet hair.



@Sharpened :

I have a Turbie Twist, too. Sometimes I use it to remove excess water from hair before moisturizing and styling -- only on days I'm not doing the Anthony Dickey style-on-soaking-wet method of washing-and-going. I mainly use the Turbie Twist to do steam treatments, since I don't (yet ) have a steamer.

Process I learned from some site (I think Nikki Curly): Wash hair and apply DC. Put disposable plastic baggie on head. Wet Turbie Twist and microwave until very warm. Place warm Turbie Twist on top of plastic baggie. Put on ANOTHER plastic baggie over the Turbie Twist. Get under hooded dryer for 30 minutes.

*There is a NEWER, THICKER competitor to the Turbie Twist that people have been buying as of late. They say it's MUCH more absorbent. There's a recent thread on it here a LHCF somewhere.*


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 15, 2016)

stephanie75miller said:


> Washed with as I am clarity shampoo and coconut cowash then used Aussie moist as my rinse out conditioner. Used kckt as my leave in and kccc as my gel. Set under dryer for hour and half give or take (kept getting up ). Still a little wet.View attachment 370439



Pretty.  Are you henna-ing?


----------



## Coilystep (Aug 15, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Pretty.  Are you henna-ing?


No it's dyed purple


----------



## Napp (Aug 15, 2016)

I can't wait to get my curl Mart haul. I bought a lot of new stylers to try out. I'm so excited. I'm going to take a little break from the wigs


----------



## Coilystep (Aug 15, 2016)

W


Napp said:


> I can't wait to get my curl Mart haul. I bought a lot of new stylers to try out. I'm so excited. I'm going to take a little break from the wigs


  What did you order


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 15, 2016)

Turbie Twist... I tried one, but it wouldn't fit over my hair. Disappointed, I gave it away. If I can get a new, large towel and set it for a few minutes on the crown, maybe I can cut the drying time by half or more.


----------



## Napp (Aug 15, 2016)

stephanie75miller said:


> W
> What did you order


Curly hair solutions Curl keeper, curl junkie smoothing lotion, and ouidad climate control gel


----------



## Coilystep (Aug 15, 2016)

Napp said:


> Curly hair solutions Curl keeper, curl junkie smoothing lotion, and ouidad climate control gel


I want to try curl keeper.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 15, 2016)

Napp said:


> Curly hair solutions Curl keeper, curl junkie smoothing lotion, and ouidad climate control gel



I want to try all of these. Have to wait 3 months until my no-buy is done, though. So . . . it's a good thing you bought this stuff! I'll be learning through you!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 15, 2016)

Sharpened said:


> Turbie Twist... I tried one, but it wouldn't fit over my hair. Disappointed, I gave it away. If I can get a new, large towel and set it for a few minutes on the crown, maybe I can cut the drying time by half or more.



Here's that thread about the larger, thicker alternative product: https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...-rowley-hair-wraps-are-so-much-better.797013/


----------



## Napp (Aug 15, 2016)

stephanie75miller said:


> I want to try curl keeper.


 
It's been in my cart for years but I decided to try it after seeing that girl pokahontas posted. I don't really see people with my hair texture(tight coils) using it so let's see.



YvetteWithJoy said:


> I want to try all of these. Have to wait 3 months until my no-buy is done, though. So . . . it's a good thing you bought this stuff! I'll be learning through you!



Lol no problem! I love being a product junkie


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 15, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Today's Adventures in Awkward-stage 4a Wash and Go Land
> 
> Today my hair and I learned who's boss!
> 
> ...



Results of My First Time Trying to Stretch My Hair (Wash-and-Go) via ONE Ponytail 

Okay. Sooooooooo. Lesson learned. My hair is TOOOOOOOOOO dense to try one pony tail. 
However . . . I think I'm going to looooooove banding. Fingers crossed.

Here is the FINAL result (it looks deceptively okay from this angle). Please click on the thumbnails to see the problems I encountered (very straight strands in some places; only the "3rd floor" and "top floor" of my hair stretched. The middle, "2nd floor" of my hair didn't stretch!!!)


Deceptively okay-looking final result


Enlargeable thumbnails (click) that show the drama and the real story! "Shelves" in hair, stringy and even straight strands . . . . I DEFINITELY need to change my next stretching attempt and BAND several, several sections.


----------



## Coilystep (Aug 15, 2016)

Napp said:


> It's been in my cart for years but I decided to try it after seeing that girl pokahontas posted. I don't really see people with my hair texture(tight coils) using it so let's see.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol no problem! I love being a product junkie


Yeah I haven't seen anyone with my hair type using it either, but like you said I watched video @Pokahontas posted. I'm not going to go out my way to look for it. I think I've seen it at Target before.


----------



## Coilystep (Aug 15, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Results of My First Time Trying to Stretch My Hair (Wash-and-Go) via ONE Ponytail
> 
> Okay. Sooooooooo. Lesson learned. My hair is TOOOOOOOOOO dense to try one pony tail.
> However . . . I think I'm going to looooooove banding. Fingers crossed.
> ...


We live and we learn.  The first and last picture look cute. I've never tried banding.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 15, 2016)

Napp said:


> It's been in my cart for years but I decided to try it after seeing that girl pokahontas posted. I don't really see people with my hair texture(tight coils) using it so let's see.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol no problem! I love being a product junkie



 Yeah! I keep seeing people with type 3 hair reviewing it.

But the descriptions sound so good!  Besides waiting for the no-buy to be over, I'm trying to wait until I hear from 4a folks. So glad you're type 4 and trialing it!


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Aug 15, 2016)

I really want to try curl keeper too. I use to use it when I was texlaxed and it worked great but it's kind of a watery serum type of texture that I'm not sure my natural hair will respond to the way I like. I'm still on the fence but if one of the tighter textured ladies try it and like it I may give it a shot. 

My mom loved it for her natural hair but she's like a 3b so what works for her may not work for me. 

@YvetteWithJoy If I tried banding on wet hair my hair would prob do the same thing. I think you might have more success if you let your hair dry at least 80% or so then do multiple bands. That way your curls won't straighten like they did in the exterior. You would get the best of both worlds. Elongation while your curls stay in tact.


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 16, 2016)

Is there a video of Anthony Dickey performing his magic on very kinky hair (and not that straightening two-parter)?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 16, 2016)

BronxJazzy said:


> @YvetteWithJoy If I tried banding on wet hair my hair would prob do the same thing. I think you might have more success if you let your hair dry at least 80% or so then do multiple bands. That way your curls won't straighten like they did in the exterior. You would get the best of both worlds. Elongation while your curls stay in tact.



 Oooooo! That is important and matters! 80%! Makes so much sense!

Can't wait to try this. The special bands I ordered (baby's headbands) will take weeks to get here.

I'm excited now: Curl definition at the tricky crown area from the DevaCurl Decadence conditioner + KCKT + KCCC was good. Add some banding and I might be like, "Relaxer? Texlaxing? Get outta here!" Only trialing and time will tell!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 16, 2016)

Sharpened said:


> Is there a video of Anthony Dickey performing his magic on very kinky hair (and not that straightening two-parter)?



Yes. Please see video at end of this article: http://www.blackhairinformation.com.../anthony-dickey-method-key-perfect-wash-n-go/


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 16, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Yes. Please see video at end of this article: http://www.blackhairinformation.com.../anthony-dickey-method-key-perfect-wash-n-go/


I have seen that one and this one:

I am talking about hair like mine: kinky nappy.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 16, 2016)

Sharpened said:


> I have seen that one and this one:
> 
> I am talking about hair like mine: kinky nappy.



Oh! Girl! I gotcha. I consider us all nappy!  But you are right: When I want hair help, I be like "Wayment. Hol'up. Are you 4a, though? Huh, huh, huh?!!!! You're lookin' 4b to me, and my 4a curls be like . . . !" 

I'll look later today to see if I can find one. In the meanwhile, you might start reading about the Max/Maximum Hydration method. It is designed to cause 4c hair to clump and coil. It's info heavy! There are threads here and websites dedicated to it. You might already know of it.


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 16, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> In the meanwhile, you might start reading about the Max/Maximum Hydration method. It is designed to cause 4c hair to clump and coil. It's info heavy!


Girl, I had already read that entire thread, two weeks...woo. One thing I learned from it was the importance of protein penetration for hydration. As my hair grows, I know I will have to add items and techniques. I found a small bottle of silk amino acid; now I just need to figure out how to incorporate it into my regiment.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 16, 2016)

Today I just wet my hair to reset my hair's hang after yesterday's experiment with stretching via just one ponytail. I applied nothing in the shower.

Then I removed excess water, applied *Camille Rose Naturals Aloe Whipped Butter Gel* (so many people have recommended I try it), and let it air dry.

*Results:* Feels good. Looks okay. Pretty undefined at the roots. Super light (almost unfeelable) hold. I think if I define my roots somehow (with the right leave-in???) before applying the CRN Aloe Whipped Gel, that might work out really well!

P.S. My banding bands came in! (They are headbands for babies). I'm shocked! Shipping estimates said the arrival would be weeks from now. I'll have to find a day when I'm feeling adventurous enough to try the bands.  I think I'm going to start off with just ONE section of hair and just see what that does.


----------



## LavenderMint (Aug 16, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Today I just wet my hair to reset my hair's hang after yesterday's experiment with stretching via just one ponytail. I applied nothing in the shower.
> 
> Then I removed excess water, applied *Camille Rose Naturals Aloe Whipped Butter Gel* (so many people have recommended I try it), and let it air dry.
> 
> ...


I never never liked the CRN Aloe Whipped Gel. It's like the gel part was a misnomer, much more like a cream than anything else and zero hold on my coils. I used it for sealing my twist bun in the winter.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 16, 2016)

MeaWea said:


> I never never liked the CRN Aloe Whipped Gel. It's like the gel part was a misnomer, much more like a cream than anything else and zero hold on my coils. I used it for sealing my twist bun in the winter.



Yeah.  I feel like they were very strategic with the name -- with each word.

Whipped.
Aloe.
Butter.
Gel.

You're thinking: They whipped a butter and gel together? Genius, 'cause that's probably PRECISELY what I neeeeeeed! LOL! 

I like it, I just don't think it can be my ONLY styler the way it is for some folks. It would need to go OVER a curl-defining leave-in or UNDER a gel . . . or something!


----------



## MzRhonda (Aug 16, 2016)

bluenvy said:


> Wow @Pokahontas! Your curls are lovely.


I adore her curls!


----------



## Vshanell (Aug 17, 2016)

Some old wng pics I never posted. Sorry if I have posted them before, I don't think I have


----------



## Coilystep (Aug 17, 2016)

Hey @YvetteWithJoy I've been thinking for the majority of last year I would do finger coils but I would do very small sections. Small enough that I wouldn't need to separate. I will try to find some pictures for you. I'm bringing it up because I would get so much definition doing this. I would do it because I felt it gave me a more uniform look. I have different textures going in and doing the coils gave a more uniform appearance. I don't do them now because they take to long. I got the idea from watching Terri Laflesh she has a method called tightly curly check YouTube and Google she has a website. I used gel but you can also use conditioner or a cream.


----------



## Napp (Aug 17, 2016)

Now that I'm taking a break from wigs and dealing with my real hair again I'm actually having fun with my hair now. I couldnt find my denman brush yesterday so i decided to use my wet brush to detangle and define my curls. then i dried it a little bit with a blowdryer. this is my result







i honestly did not care for the result.

so today i used my denman brush and sat under the dryer.(i  had to have a fan on me while doing this lol) i used the same products although a little less today. this is my results






i like this look. it gets bigger as the days pass anyway which is good. I also have alot of volume compared to doing it like i did yesterday. so now im pleased!


----------



## Coilystep (Aug 17, 2016)

Napp said:


> Now that I'm taking a break from wigs and dealing with my real hair again I'm actually having fun with my hair now. I couldnt find my denman brush yesterday so i decided to use my wet brush to detangle and define my curls. then i dried it a little bit with a blowdryer. this is my result
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@Napp I always love your hair it's so pretty. I like it both ways.


----------



## GGsKin (Aug 18, 2016)

Day 4 hair this morning. Just been clipping it back and tying with a silk scarf at night. In the morning, I remove the scarf and let it embrace the shower steam (trying not to get it wet).


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 18, 2016)

Woooo, it's still soaking wet, but I like the way today's wash-and-go products felt in my hair!

I meant to do LCF (leave-in, cream, foam) but accidentally ended up doing CLF (cream, leave-in, foam). I'm just so used to applying conditioner right after cleansing. I don't even wanna know if there's any write-up anywhere about a LCF or CLF method, but I BETCHA somebody's talked about it SOMEWHERE! 

I'll try to remember to come back and post update pics of the final effect once the wash-and-go is dry.

Blessings, everybody! Have a great day today!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 18, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Woooo, it's still soaking wet, but I like the way today's wash-and-go products felt in my hair!
> 
> I meant to do LCF (leave-in, cream, foam) but accidentally ended up doing CLF (cream, leave-in, foam). I'm just so used to applying conditioner right after cleansing. I don't even wanna know if there's any write-up anywhere about a LCF or CLF method, but I BETCHA somebody's talked about it SOMEWHERE!
> 
> ...



The frizz! Oh, the frizz!

I can't upload a pic right now, but right now I have more frizz with the above product combination than if I wash my hair and put nothing in it.



Crossing THAT combo off of my list!


----------



## LavenderMint (Aug 18, 2016)

I really want to commit to consistently doing wash and go's during the fall/winter but I'm worried about how dry the air gets here. Cream stylers don't do anything for my hair in a wng and protective styles like twists make my ends go haywire and always have. I kind of feel like I don't have any option beyond ps in the winter but ........ I hate them because my hair hates them.


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 18, 2016)

MeaWea said:


> I really want to commit to consistently doing wash and go's during the fall/winter but I'm worried about how dry the air gets here. Cream stylers don't do anything for my hair in a wng and protective styles like twists make my ends go haywire and always have. I kind of feel like I don't have any option beyond ps in the winter but ........ I hate them because my hair hates them.


How does your hair behave with straight oils and butters on your ends?


----------



## LavenderMint (Aug 18, 2016)

Sharpened said:


> How does your hair behave with straight oils and butters on your ends?


The same, just slick. Even with a fresh trim, my ends simply do not like to hang out with clumps that they don't belong to.


----------



## Napp (Aug 18, 2016)

MeaWea said:


> I really want to commit to consistently doing wash and go's during the fall/winter but I'm worried about how dry the air gets here. Cream stylers don't do anything for my hair in a wng and protective styles like twists make my ends go haywire and always have. I kind of feel like I don't have any option beyond ps in the winter but ........ I hate them because my hair hates them.



What do you usually use?


----------



## LavenderMint (Aug 18, 2016)

Napp said:


> What do you usually use?


Last winter was my first winter with loose natural hair. I mostly used the Camille Rose Naturals Whipped Aloe Gel over their Moisture Milk with sweet almond oil or castor oil on my ends. Sometimes I would switch it up with Giovanni Direct Leave-In or KCKT.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 18, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> The frizz! Oh, the frizz!
> 
> I can't upload a pic right now, but right now I have more frizz with the above product combination than if I wash my hair and put nothing in it.
> 
> ...



I had trouble uploading the pic. I'll try again later. 

Hubby and a random stranger said the curls were great in the back and sides -- it was just the crown that had the frizz and lack of definition.

I'm thinking of what I'll try next, based on the issues with what I last tried:

For definition: DevaCurl Decadence One Condition?
For moisture: Oyin Hair Dew?
For elongation: The Original Moxie Shape Shifter?
For  hold: Design Essentials Foam???

We'll see!


----------



## Napp (Aug 18, 2016)

MeaWea said:


> Last winter was my first winter with loose natural hair. I mostly used the Camille Rose Naturals Whipped Aloe Gel over their Moisture Milk with sweet almond oil or castor oil on my ends. Sometimes I would switch it up with Giovanni Direct Leave-In or KCKT.



How did your hair feel when you used those products last fall?


----------



## Coilystep (Aug 18, 2016)

stephanie75miller said:


> Hey @YvetteWithJoy I've been thinking for the majority of last year I would do finger coils but I would do very small sections. Small enough that I wouldn't need to separate. I will try to find some pictures for you. I'm bringing it up because I would get so much definition doing this. I would do it because I felt it gave me a more uniform look. I have different textures going in and doing the coils gave a more uniform appearance. I don't do them now because they take to long. I got the idea from watching Terri Laflesh she has a method called tightly curly check YouTube and Google she has a website. I used gel but you can also use conditioner or a cream.


@YvetteWithJoy  here are some pictures from when I use to do the finger coils


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 18, 2016)

stephanie75miller said:


> @YvetteWithJoy  here are some pictures from when I use to do the finger coilsView attachment 370877



Gorgeous. THAANKS!

How long did it take you to do them, typically?


----------



## Coilystep (Aug 18, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Gorgeous. THAANKS!
> 
> How long did it take you to do them, typically?


Thanks.  Back then 30-45 minutes. Then it started taking an hour or more that's when I stopped doing them. They would last all week though.


----------



## Vshanell (Aug 19, 2016)

I just noticed something. My nape which is usually crispy dry in the summer (sometimes to the point where I'll braid up up just so I don't have to deal with it) is now soft and smooth. All I've used different is curl keeper gel.


----------



## Vshanell (Aug 19, 2016)

I have more wng pics but I don't want to bombard the thread lol.


----------



## GGsKin (Aug 19, 2016)

Pokahontas said:


> I have more wng pics but I don't want to bombard the thread lol.



I love seeing your hair


----------



## discodumpling (Aug 19, 2016)

This was my wng yesterday as I saw my boys (all 120+ of 'em) off to football camp. Why did folks keep complimenting my "twist out"?  I was not about to get stressed out and sweaty explaining to these folks about a wash n go, raking, gel and the process. I'll just let 'em think what they wanna think! 
This was 2nd day hair with AuntJackies Leave-in, Curl Activator, & Ecostyler.


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 19, 2016)

The more often I fingercomb in the shower, the few SSKs I get. At some point, gel will have to be incorporate to "freeze" my coils in place for multi-day hair. Off to research water-soluble commercial gels...


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 19, 2016)

Hubby attempted did my wash and go today. Too sweet. (He saw my fatigue, I think. )

He did a pretty good job! 

It's defined and moisturized. He used the Jane Carter sample kit I've had forever but haven't tried again since the first trial. My curiosity about it revived because it contains a foam. It was nice to actually use up a product and be done with it, even if it was just a sample.

Pic attached.

P.S. Hubby is a heavy-handed little somebody!


----------



## LavenderMint (Aug 19, 2016)

Napp said:


> How did your hair feel when you used those products last fall?


It all felt great. Length & ends. But taking it down


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 19, 2016)

This is the thickest head of hair I have ever seen.


I may have to do what she does when my hair gets longer.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 19, 2016)

Sharpened said:


> This is the thickest head of hair I have ever seen.
> 
> 
> I may have to do what she does when my hair gets longer.



Okay. So let me NEVER complain AGAIN about the density of my hair!!!  Woooooooo! This lady was handling her dense hair!


----------



## Coilystep (Aug 19, 2016)

Sharpened said:


> This is the thickest head of hair I have ever seen.
> 
> 
> I may have to do what she does when my hair gets longer.


Omg her hair is so luscious


----------



## Napp (Aug 19, 2016)

MeaWea said:


> It all felt great. Length & ends. But taking it down


How long would your wng last?


----------



## Napp (Aug 19, 2016)

Sharpened said:


> This is the thickest head of hair I have ever seen.
> 
> 
> I may have to do what she does when my hair gets longer.



2 weeks? *runs to store to buy Shea moisture*


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 19, 2016)

I hope I remember to try this at some point, sans the Eco styler. (I'll use Camille Naturals CurlMaker instead, or Uncle Funky's Daughter's Curl Stimulator instead).

This is one way I can try to use up that DevaCurl SuperCreme that came in the kit.


----------



## LavenderMint (Aug 19, 2016)

Napp said:


> How long would your wng last?


Oh, that was twists. 
My wng can last about 7-9 days now if I'm good about banding or wrapping at night. 5-6 if I get lazy & just ponytail it. Let the shower steam help fluff it up & out the door.


----------



## Napp (Aug 21, 2016)

I tried the curl keeper. So far I like it but I think I used the wrong kind of leave in. I used mielle organics white peony leave in. I like the smell but it does nothing for curl definition. I'm currently under the dryer. Lets see how this wash n go turned out.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Aug 21, 2016)

pattyr5 said:


> Napp  The only Salon gel I ever used is the Curly Whip from Hair Rules.  It's a HG gel for me, but I don't consider anything to be strong hold because I can't get a really good 2nd day out of ANY gel.  But I love the way it glides onto my strands. It's not gluey like Eco Styler.



I finally got around to trying Hair Rules Curly Whip.  I have cute first-day hair.
I prefer curl creams over gel so Curly Whip worked well for me.  A friend said it's the best product her daughter's hair (4a like mine).


----------



## Luscious850 (Aug 21, 2016)

Friday:
- Pre-poo with my oil mix overnight 

------------
Saturday:
- Cleansed - SM JBCO Shampoo
- Protein treatment - Aphogee 2 step treatment 
- Rinse out - Aphogee balancing conditioner mixed with SM manuka honey
- Deep condition - SM manuka honey and mafura oil
- Oil Rinse with my oil mix
- Leave In - KK knot today
- Moisturizer - CRN fresh curl
- Styler - CRN curl maker

------------
Today:
- Refreshed my hair with my  AVJ/water and sealed with my oil mix
-------------

My hair feels rejuvenated and reinforced. I still have a long way to go but I'm happy I've been consistent.


----------



## Napp (Aug 21, 2016)

Napp said:


> I tried the curl keeper. So far I like it but I think I used the wrong kind of leave in. I used mielle organics white peony leave in. I like the smell but it does nothing for curl definition. I'm currently under the dryer. Lets see how this wash n go turned out.


I'm not sure if i like the results. i like the volume but it looks like my hair is slightly elongated. for some reason i have an inverted bob look to my hair.






 i think next time i will use  a heavier leave in. so far i like the curl keeper. i scrunched the crunch and my hair is light and touchable wHich i really like.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 21, 2016)

naturalmanenyc said:


> I finally got around to trying Hair Rules Curly Whip.  I have cute first-day hair.
> I prefer curl creams over gel so Curly Whip worked well for me.  A friend said 's the best product her daughter's hair (4a like mine).



Yay! 

Did it define your hair (create curls)? Does it have any hold? TIA!


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Aug 21, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Yay!
> 
> Did it define your hair (create curls)? Does it have any hold? TIA!



No, it didn't create curls but does hold my curls like a creamy gel.  It almost has an Elmer's glue consistency but has good slip when applying.
It's the old formula though.  Not the reformulated version.  

Not sure the new formula performs the same.  My friend just bought more Curly Whip from Hair Rules so I guess I will find out soon.  

My bottle = Old Ingredients:
Ingredients: water, glyceryl polymethacrylate, crambe abyssinica seed oil, honey, hedychium, coronarium root extract, cymbopogon shoenanthus extract, humulus lupulus extract, coix lacryma-jobi seed extract, PEG-12 dimethicone, PEG-40 hydrogenated castor oil, triethanolamine, carbomer, benzophenone-4, propylene glycol, butylene glycol, fragrance, disodium EDTA, DMDM hydantonin, iodopropynyl butylcarbamate

New Ingredients:
water (aqua), glycerin, glyceryl acrylate/acrylic acid copolymer, butylene glycol, crambe abyssinica seed oil, honey (mel), hedychium coronarium root (hawaiian ginger) extract, cymbopogon schoenanthus (lemongrass) extract, humulus lupulus (hops) extract, coix lacryma-jobi (job’s tears) seed extract, PEG-12 dimethicone, PEG-40 hydrogenated castor oil, benzophenone-4, carbomer, disodium EDTA, triethanolamine, DMDM hydantoin, iodopropynyl butylcarbamate, phenoxyethanol, fragrance (parfum)


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 21, 2016)

Napp said:


> I tried the curl keeper. So far I like it but I think I used the wrong kind of leave in. I used mielle organics white peony leave in. I like the smell but it does nothing for curl definition. I'm currently under the dryer. Lets see how this wash n go turned out.



Though I'm definitely a lurker and taking notes, I recently used the curl keeper original on top of Shea moisture low porosity leave in. It worked really well, really soft, good hold and definition. Hold is not hard at all. And a little went a long way.


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 21, 2016)

@Napp  I also used Aussie moist to weigh my hair down before applying


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 21, 2016)

@Napp and @Saludable84 and @Pokahontas:


Do you mind sharing the exact name of the Curl Keeper product again . . . or better yet a link. I'm going to see if I can find a sample of it at Ulta or something.

I know I asked SOMEWHERE before, I just can't remember which thread and I don't have time to look for that post. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Coilystep (Aug 21, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> @Napp and @Saludable84 and @Pokahontas:
> 
> 
> Do you mind sharing the exact name of the Curl Keeper product again . . . or better yet a link. I'm going to see if I can find a sample of it at Ulta or something.
> ...


I've seen it at Target


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 21, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> @Napp and @Saludable84 and @Pokahontas:
> 
> 
> Do you mind sharing the exact name of the Curl Keeper product again . . . or better yet a link. I'm going to see if I can find a sample of it at Ulta or something.
> ...



Here's a little sample pack: http://www.frizzoff.com/98-Curl-Keeper-Travel-Pack.aspx

I contains *Curl Keeper* Original, *Curl Keeper* Gel, and *Curl Keeper* Styling Cream. I just can't tell which one folks are trialing and reviewing at this thread.


----------



## uofmpanther (Aug 21, 2016)

pelohello said:


> Yea, I do a loose ponytail and then place a satin bonnet over my hair. Pineappling does not work for me at all!!!


I can't pineapple either.  I do two low ponytails, and very loosely band them with two scrunchies/hair bands on each one.


----------



## Napp (Aug 21, 2016)

@YvetteWithJoy you can find it at target. I stopped by there the other day and picked up the gel too


----------



## Napp (Aug 21, 2016)

Saludable84 said:


> @Napp  I also used Aussie moist to weigh my hair down before applying



So you used Aussie moist as a leave in?


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 21, 2016)

Napp said:


> So you used Aussie moist as a leave in?



I was very careful with rinsing it out.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 21, 2016)

stephanie75miller said:


> I've seen it at Target





Napp said:


> @YvetteWithJoy you can find it at target. I stopped by there the other day and picked up the gel too



Thanks so much! 

Question: When I go to Target, I will purchase a product called Curl Keeper ______??? (Gel? Styling Cream? Original?). They have THREE products -- at least -- with the words "Curl Keeper" in it. I've been assuming everyone is talking about the same product . . . the Curl Keeper Gel and not the Curl Keeper Original or the Curl Keeper Styling Cream? I tried to find my old past that asked about this, and I don't see. 

VERY SORRY FOR THE CONFUSION. Thanks for your help!


----------



## uofmpanther (Aug 21, 2016)

pelohello said:


> Gurl, we are thinking the same thing!!! I just saw the detangling thread and just subbed to it!!


I need to go find this detangling thread


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 21, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> @Napp and @Saludable84 and @Pokahontas:
> 
> 
> Do you mind sharing the exact name of the Curl Keeper product again . . . or better yet a link. I'm going to see if I can find a sample of it at Ulta or something.
> ...



I have all three. I got them a while back at target. I used the original (purple). I have regular sizes but the sample pack should be fine if you want to try all. Not sure I'll ever try the cream styler, as I haven't checked out the reviews yet. Have not tried the gel yet, but that's the one @Pokahontas uses. 

The original provides definition to the curl, but does not create a hard hold. I had curls for 3 days but my hair was soft. If you want no hold, go with the original. If you want hold, go with the gel. The original is pH balanced btw.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 21, 2016)

Saludable84 said:


> I have all three. I got them a while back at target. I used the original (purple). I have regular sizes but the sample pack should be fine if you want to try all. Not sure I'll ever try the cream styler, as I haven't checked out the reviews yet. Have not tried the gel yet, but that's the one @Pokahontas uses.
> 
> The original provides definition to the curl, but does not create a hard hold. I had curls for 3 days but my hair was soft. If you want no hold, go with the original. If you want hold, go with the gel. The original is pH balanced btw.





Got it. 

I can't purchase the sample from Target (http://www.target.com/p/curl-keeper-cocktail-kit-contains-3-4z-orig-gel-sty-crm/-/A-49116173) until after my no-buy ends in 3 months, but that gives me something lovely to look forward to at the end of the no-buy.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 21, 2016)

I'm about to get off the 'net. I've had it on in the background all day.

The next priority wash-and-go product combo is as follows:
1. Water rinse instead of wash
2. Rinse-out conditioner: DevaCurl Decadence One Condition
3. Leave-in: Shea Moisture LowPo Leave-in Detangler
4. Style: Shea Moisture Rose Oil Complex Nourish and Silken gel

The gel doesn't arrive until Thursday. I'm hoping to do only one wash-and-go between now and then, using the following products:

1. Water rinse instead of wash
2. SM Hipo Masque as rinse-out conditioner
3. SM Professional Line Cocoshea Biolipid Complex Curl Memory Leave-in Conditioner
4. A gel: Should I use the SM Hipo gel? The DevaCurl Ultra Defining Hold gel? Kinky Curly Curling Custard? Camille Rose Naturals Curl Maker? Uncle Funky's Daughter Curl Stimulator?

I'm leaning toward the DevaCurl gel: I don't think it's ever flaked on me, and it gave me my best at-home wash-and-go (looks-wise) ever. My problem was how drying it felt to me. But with the conditioning I'm doing beforehand, it'd be good to test how that gel performs with the SM Prof Line leave-in beneath it.


----------



## Vshanell (Aug 22, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Thanks so much!
> 
> Question: When I go to Target, I will purchase a product called Curl Keeper ______??? (Gel? Styling Cream? Original?). They have THREE products -- at least -- with the words "Curl Keeper" in it. I've been assuming everyone is talking about the same product . . . the Curl Keeper Gel and not the Curl Keeper Original or the Curl Keeper Styling Cream? I tried to find my old past that asked about this, and I don't see.
> 
> VERY SORRY FOR THE CONFUSION. Thanks for your help!


I use the gel. Ordered it from Target online.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 22, 2016)

Had to share this here with you.

Okay, so how about I walk into the Ulta and one lone bottle of Shea Moisture Rose Oil Complex gel is just sitting there all by its lonesome.

What?!?? I went to this Ulta twice to try to get this product before ordering online. (Target just changed the arrival estimation date from Thursday  . . . to between Thursday and Sunday. Okay. )

Back to Ulta.

I asked the (Russian?) lady styling someone's hair: "Do you carry Curl Keeper samples?" 
She said, "No. But so . . . you are looking to give your haird cuhhls?" 
And I said, "Yes. I've tried all sorts of gels--" 
She cuts me off, "Gel causes vlakes and dryness and all sorts ov problems. The verhry best thing to devine your cuhhls is Frizz Dizmiz, rat behind you in the gohld bahtel."
I said "Oh, yeah? Well--"
She cuts me off: "Trust me. Ve have vomen in here that will do your hair and make it so beyootihfuhl. Zeedoh frizz. Devined. Sahft hold. That is a vehrry guut prahduct."

LOL! I resisted, but the reviews look pretty good! https://www.amazon.com/Redken-Frizz...ll_btm?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1&sortBy=recent

I haven't investigated the ingredients yet.


----------



## Vshanell (Aug 22, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Had to share this here with you.
> 
> Okay, so how about I walk into the Ulta and one lone bottle of Shea Moisture Rose Oil Complex gel is just sitting there all by its lonesome.
> 
> ...


Well I'm interested in anything that says humidity resistant. Thanks for sharing! I may have something else I have to get lol.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 22, 2016)

Pokahontas said:


> Well I'm interested in anything that says humidity resistant. Thanks for sharing! I may have something else I have to get lol.



LOL! I'm sharing in part so that I don't forget about. She was REALLY adamant. And her words were kind of vibing with a lot of what I've been experiencing. I left out the part when she said, "With gel, you have to wet and wash your hair quite a bit. With creme . . ."

It's not a cheap creme, there seem to be a lot of one-word 5-star Amazon reviews, but still over all I get a positive impression. It might be what I use one of my no-buy passes on. 

It's encouraging to learn of options!


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Aug 22, 2016)

Just stepped out of the shower. Clear Eco styler gel and ic Fantasia hair polisher daily hair treatment serum. Pulled it back with a headband.


----------



## Coilystep (Aug 23, 2016)

Hair is finally starting to to feel a little big to me. Still have a long way to go.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 23, 2016)

Gorgeous pictures, ladies!!! 

Update #1: Revisiting the Shea Moisture Professional Line's Curl Memory Leave-in Creme didn't work out!  I have a dry fro. No hangage, no moisturized look. Hubby said, "At least it smells good." 

Update #2: So, I went back to the Ulta where the (Russian?) lady gave me advice about using Redken's Frizz Dismiss creme or Dismiss Frizz creme or whatever it's called. A sister was there this time, and she was like, "Ummmm, no. It's great for blow dry outs and so forth, but not necessarily for wash-and-go's." Then she proceeded to call her sister, who has 4a hair like mine and rocks 10 day wash-and-go's that she says "get me stopped." 

I thought I'd share her routine, despite the fact that I don't think it would work on my fine hair (her hair is course, and she uses a LOT of product!!!)

1. Wash with your favorite shampoo
2. Deep condition with Bee-u-ti-ful deep conditioner
3. Apply creme: My Honey Child Type 4 Creme
4. Apply leave-in: Curl Junkie Smoothing Lotion leave-in, she said, in the blue bottle
5. Apply oil: oil of your choice; she uses a mix that has jojoba oil
6. Apply gel: Uncle Funky's Daughter's Curl Stimulator

She says this wash-and-go is show stopping. LOL! She says it is important not to apply gel everyday, else it dries out the hair. To refresh, she simply sprays it with water, adding oil if need be. When it starts to 'fro up, she flashes it under the water and adds oil and gel as need be. She says she gets 10-11 days out of this.

This would weigh my hair down, I'm thinking! My best ever wash and go was from a professional, and it looked amazing. After conditioning me with DevaCurl Decadence One Condition, she rinsed all but a little of it out and put me under the dryer. When my hair was slightly damp, she raked and shingled in Uncle Funky's Daughter's Curl Stimultor. That was IT. TWO products, and one was almost all rinsed out!!! LOL! My hair was SUPER moist, with that gorgeous, elongated, shiny, wet look. I couldn't even recognize my hair! It lasted 3 days, and I'm sure I could have gone a 4th. I can't see myself doing CLOG (creme, leave-in, oil, gel). The lady told me that the key was the OIL.

Just thought I'd share, in case it resonates with someone.  Blessings!


----------



## Coilystep (Aug 23, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Gorgeous pictures, ladies!!!
> 
> Update #1: Revisiting the Shea Moisture Professional Line's Curl Memory Leave-in Creme didn't work out!  I have a dry fro. No hangage, no moisturized look. Hubby said, "At least it smells good."
> 
> ...


You may want to visit this technique I wasn't using near enough product when I first started and couldn't figure out why I was not getting multiple day hair. I don't have weighed down hair.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 23, 2016)

stephanie75miller said:


> You may want to visit this technique I wasn't using near enough product when I first started and couldn't figure out why I was not getting multiple day hair. I don't have weighed down hair.



Thanks, @stephanie75miller. That is a HELPFUL comment!


----------



## Napp (Aug 23, 2016)

this is second hair day with curl keeper original  and my savile leave in. it feels great and the curls are holding well. i spritzed some alikay naturals curl refresher to help any flattened parts that got too stretched overnight. it works like a charm!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 23, 2016)

Napp said:


> this is second hair day with curl keeper original  and my savile leave in. it feels great and the curls are holding well. i spritzed some alikay naturals curl refresher to help any flattened parts that got too stretched overnight. it works like a charm!



Love it!

In your siggy it says your hair is keratin treated. What does that mean, and what effect did that have on your hair?


----------



## Napp (Aug 23, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Love it!
> 
> In your siggy it says your hair is keratin treated. What does that mean, and what effect did that have on your hair?



I keratin treat my own hair. It softens up the curl pattern and makes my hair easier to manage for me. 

Here is a thread about it.

https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/i-wasnt-expecting-this.786941/


----------



## Coilystep (Aug 23, 2016)

So I had to go in CVS today. Regardless of what I need to purchase I always visit the hair aisle. They had curls unleashed products buy one get one half off. So I got the leave in and curl boosting jelly. I used both these products early on after my big chop. I'm curious to see what my results  will be now that my hair is long. I really don't know why I stopped using it. I'll probably try it out on Saturday.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Aug 23, 2016)

Chubby wash and go. Shampooed tonight. I have been doing my hair daily these last few days and my hair has been feeling really good. I applied my products in 4 sections. Basically yesterday's wash and go lol 

If you've seen one of my wngs you've seen them all lol.


----------



## Napp (Aug 23, 2016)

whiteoleander91 said:


> Chubby wash and go. Shampooed tonight. I have been doing my hair daily these last few days and my hair has been feeling really good. I applied my products in 4 sections. Basically yesterday's wash and go lol
> 
> If you've seen one of my wngs you've seen them all lol.
> 
> View attachment 371517


Your hair is so thick and healthy looking


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Aug 23, 2016)

Napp said:


> Your hair is so thick and healthy looking



Aw thank you! I think it looks particularly obese today bc I used less sections lol. Your hair looks soft and lovely as always


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 24, 2016)

Today's interaction with my hair

*Me:* Here! TAKE this moisture! And keep it! And let me find out that you went out the house without this moisture I'm giving you!

*Hair: *But . . . but . . . you were all over the place today. You used a cone, you revisited Oyin Hair Dew, you layered on top of the Hair Dew _castor oil_ -- of all things!. And then you banded me. (Hair looks around with a look that says "What the heck?!??) I've never been banded! So, I don't know HOW I'll behave. And I'm just letting you know: I can't be held responsible if I'm not able to hold on to today's moisture! (Defiant crossing of the arms.) There's just waaaaaaay too much new stuff going on today. (Turns head away from me, turns up nose, frowns, and gives me the hand.)

*Me: *I know one thing: I'm checking in on you in about four hours. You better be hydrated, moisturized, defined, and stretched. All FOUR. (Pointed look, like "Say sumpin', say sumpin'!")

*Hair* (mumbling under her breath): Who has she been TALKING to? Castor oil? CASTOR OIL?!?? I think it's making it hard to breathe. And these bands are restrictive. I. Can't. Move. Deep exhale: I hope this trial is WORTH it. 

​--------
Yeah. I woke up this morning and my hair was kind of moisturized, but kind of dry. It's hard to explain. Anyway, I was like, "NO!" (Stomping my foot). "We will NOT keep repeating this!" So, whatever I tried today needed to deviate from my same old Anthony Dickey method with just only a product or two switched out here or there or moved to a different step order.

So I let the words of the stylist's sister from yesterday influence me. She does what you could abbreviate as C.L.O.G.: cream, leave-in, oil, gel. I used Oyin Hair Dew as my cream leave-in (I guess that's "legal" for a C.L.O.G.), castor oil for my oil, and I'm still deciding about which gel to try. I'm not even sure WHEN I'll apply gel. Something in my gut said, "Don't apply it before putting on the bands." I don't know why, though!

Anyhoo , I'll share the results and whether I ended up using gel, and when. And, technically I guesss it's not a wash-and-go. It's a wash-and-band-and-later-go.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 25, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> . . .
> 
> Yeah. I woke up this morning and my hair was kind of moisturized, but kind of dry. It's hard to explain. Anyway, I was like, "NO!" (Stomping my foot). "We will NOT keep repeating this!" So, whatever I tried today needed to deviate from my same old Anthony Dickey method with just only a product or two switched out here or there or moved to a different step order.
> 
> ...



Banding after C.L.O.G. method


Wash-and-go with no banding
View media item 128823
I liked the results of the C.L.O.G. strategy combined with banding. I like my hair more than I've liked it in a while.  Yay! I loved the ever-so-slight yet noticeable-to-me elongation. I love this MOISTURE and suppleness!

My only issue was that same, persistent challenge: Undefined roots! Someone's comment at another thread about another topic is resonating with me: The foundation (shampoo, DC) matters so much in styling and hair health. I do recognize that the conditioner and leave-in and raking/shingling/finger coiling/styling steps have a lot to do with definition. I'm also going to see if I can increase my curl definition by attending carefully to my hair at the shampoo and DC steps.

*Tweaks I'm thinking of making to this initial attempt:* Apply gel or custard before banding the hair. (Because applying DevaCurl Ultra Defining Gel AFTER the banding, and at 90% dry did not do a lot for the process.) If roots are undefined after styling, rewet roots and finger coil with gel, maybe??? Incorporate @cutiepiebabygirl's product tips and layering tips (need to use just a smidgen of each product, yet need to try layering several things). Thanks, @cutiepiebabygirl! Your advice is making sense!


----------



## Luscious850 (Aug 26, 2016)

Wednesday 8/24 - Random Cowash Day

- Cowash: SM Manuka Honey
- Oil Rinse: homemade oil mix

Since this was unplanned I ended up twisting up my hair until my regular weekend w&go.
-------
Homemade oil mixture:
5oz evoo
2oz jbco coconut 
1oz pure jbco 
1oz flax seed oil 
1oz shea oil 
1oz tea tree vitamin e oil

This mixture smells SO good (like fruits w/a hint of coconut) and it makes my hair so manageable I haven't had to use a comb all week. I use it as my oil rinse, pre poo and to seal my ends. 
--------- 
Adding a pic just to show my new color. Clairol: 1N


----------



## Guinan (Aug 26, 2016)

Today's wng on 2nd day hair. I fluffed the hair by using shea butter and praying hands


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 26, 2016)

pelohello said:


> Today's wng on 2nd day hair. I fluffed the hair by using shea butter and praying hands



Pretty! I get so much inspiration from all the regular posters at this thread.


----------



## Napp (Aug 26, 2016)

I'm trying to go a week without washing or messing with my hair. so far I'm at day 5 but my curls look so frizzy. I try not to spray the refresher daily so i dont get knots from hair being re-wetted too often


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 26, 2016)

Afternoon, all!

Today I've decided to wash, DC, and try an LCO with a product I've been wondering about for a looooong time: Wave by Design Define and Shine 2 n 1 Dry Finishing Lotion (link goes to Amazon reviews).

So the steps and products this time include:

Prepoo: Ghee
Shampoo: DevaCurl Decadence No Poo
DC: NaturelleGrow Coconut and Mango Deep Conditioner
(L) Conditioner: DevaCurl Decadence One Condition (I'm going to leave it in)
(C) Styler: Wave by Design Define and Shine Lotion
(O) Sealant: Grapeseed oil (purchase and use jojoba oil next time)
Let dry for 1 hour
Band the hair in sections
Air dry
Shape, fluff, and style
I'll report back!

*ETA #1:*
Below is a pic after conditioner (leave-in), cream, and oil . . . but before hour-long drying (after which I'll band).

It looked like the crown was going to be undefined again, so I got a little paranoid and added tons more Wave by Design Define & Shine lotion.

(enlarges upon click, then upper-right arrow enlarges it even more)
​*ETA #2:*
Picture at 90% dry, just before banding:
(enlarges upon click, then upper-right arrow enlarges it even more)
​
*ETA #3:*
Picture with hair banded:
(enlarges upon click, then upper-right arrow enlarges it even more)
​*ETA #4*
Picture of hair just after bands removed but before I started separating the hair sections for styling. And a picture of the final result.
​


----------



## uofmpanther (Aug 26, 2016)

I went to my watched threads today, and realized I haven't been in here in awhile.  I had about 3 pages to catch up on.  I'm still doing my wash n gos.  I even started wearing them to work.  I got a ton of compliments, and one of my co-workers kept raving about my hair and telling me I look like I'm in my 20s to the point that I wondered if I normally look crazy at work...

Last week, I did Oyin Hair Dew as my leave-in and tried wetline extreme gel for the first time.  I love it!  The wetline reminds me of my pink eco styler, but with a stronger hold; and reminds me of the krystal eco styler hold but without the flakes.  It's the best of both worlds.  The only problem is that it still takes forever to dry because it is so thick.  I've gotten it down to 2 days drying time.  I'm going to see if I can get it down to 1 by using less gel.  If so, this may be right up there with my Camille Rose Curl Maker and Uncle Funky's Daughter Curly Magic.  

Picture on left is wet hair.  Picture on right is dry hair.


----------



## Napp (Aug 26, 2016)

@uofmpanther  very nice


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 26, 2016)

uofmpanther said:


> I went to my watched threads today, and realized I haven't been in here in awhile.  I had about 3 pages to catch up on.  I'm still doing my wash n gos.  I even started wearing them to work.  I got a ton of compliments, and one of my co-workers kept raving about my hair and telling me I look like I'm in my 20s to the point that I wondered if I normally look crazy at work...
> 
> Last week, I did Oyin Hair Dew as my leave-in and tried wetline extreme gel for the first time.  I love it!  The wetline reminds me of my pink eco styler, but with a stronger hold; and reminds me of the krystal eco styler hold but without the flakes.  It's the best of both worlds.  The only problem is that it still takes forever to dry because it is so thick.  I've gotten it down to 2 days drying time.  I'm going to see if I can get it down to 1 by using less gel.  If so, this may be right up there with my Camille Rose Curl Maker and Uncle Funky's Daughter Curly Magic.
> 
> Picture on left is wet hair.  Picture on right is dry hair.



Nice! Love it!


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Aug 27, 2016)

I shampooed with Aussie Moist shampoo, conditioned/detangled w/ Infusium 23 Moisture Replenisher condish and deep conditioned w/ Shea Moisture Manuka Honey Masque. I trimmed my ends as I applied the DC let it sit for maybe an hour.

Wash and go w/ Shea moisture raw shea detangler, Olive Oil Eco styler gel and spritzed  w/ Carol's Daughter Hair Milk refresher spray and the Black Vanilla leave in spray in that order lol.


my complicated hurr today


----------



## planters (Aug 27, 2016)

I cant wait to be able to do a wash and go. The only time I will attempt to do a wash and go and is when I texturize.


----------



## Luscious850 (Aug 27, 2016)

It's Wash Day! 

Since my hair has been responding so well. I found it necessary to simplify things.

------
*Cleansing process*:
1. Cowash: SM JBCO conditioner
2. Deep Condition: SM JBCO masque (x30min)
3. Oil Rinse: Homemade JBCO mix

------
*Styling:*
4. Leave in: SM JBCO
5. Moisturizer: SM JBCO lotion
6. Styler: Eco Styler Gel

------
*Results*:
Layering the styler on top of my leave in and moisturizer was a bit difficult since I was working with thicker products. I air-dried 85% then sat under a hooded dryer. My hair is feeling very soft to the touch I don't even feel the need to oil my ends.

-----
*Final thoughts:*
I don't really know how to feel about this combination yet. 

Pro: This combination is extremely moisturizing
Pro: I was able to finger detangle throughout the process
Con: I like for the products under my styler to have a lot of slip and this JBCO combo didn't do it for me
-----
*Random Hair Thoughts:*
I need to even out my hair layers. Im growing out a tapered cut and now its in an awkward stage because now that its longer I'm rocking it as a devacut.  I need to get it together lol. I told myself that when I grow it out a few more inches I can visit a professional salon and have my 1st deva cut.

-----
*Pictures*:
My hair was not yet fluffed out and was still damp in some areas


----------



## Napp (Aug 27, 2016)

I used a combo of curl keeper and kinky curly knot today. My hair was flat and ashy looking. Knot today never worked for me before but I was hoping it was just a fluke. Good thing I bought this in store so I can easily return.


----------



## Luscious850 (Aug 28, 2016)

Napp said:


> I used a combo of curl keeper and kinky curly knot today. My hair was flat and ashy looking. Knot today never worked for me before but I was hoping it was just a fluke. Good thing I bought this in store so I can easily return.



What did you end up doing to salvage the style?


----------



## Napp (Aug 28, 2016)

Luscious850 said:


> What did you end up doing to salvage the style?


I let it dry and then put some gel on top so it wouldn't clump up. I'm currently air drying now


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 28, 2016)

So much lurking and got enough tips, I'll post here.

I washed with DevaCurl No Poo, conditioned with SM JBCO Masque and applied Aussie Moist over it and detangled a little. Fully rinsed and applied SM LP Leave In and then applied the Curl Keeper Original, all in sections and shingling each section as I did it.

My hair normally look choppy when wet but the shingling allowed it to look like a U-shaped WNG. I did it the night before, pulled it to the front and tied it up. The next more I shook my head and it still had the WNG look. Threw it in a pony.


----------



## Joigirl (Aug 28, 2016)

My no gel wash-n-go. I used Shea Moisture Low Porosity Detangler and Curls Blueberry Bliss pomade. I didn't have any gel while on vacation so I had to improvise. This is super huge day two hair. I love it, but I will need to calm down the volume for work.


----------



## uofmpanther (Aug 28, 2016)

I did another wetline wash n go yesterday, but I used Curl Junkie Smoothing Lotion and my oil mix, instead of Oyin Hair Dew.  This dried faster and looked just as good, but I can't use it year-round because of the glycerin.  Left is wet hair, right is dry, but not scrunched out.


----------



## planters (Aug 28, 2016)

Joigirl said:


> View attachment 372087 My no gel wash-n-go. I used Shea Moisture Low Porosity Detangler and Curls Blueberry Bliss pomade. I didn't have any gel while on vacation so I had to improvise. This is super huge day two hair. I love it, but I will need to calm down the volume for work.



ughhh!!! This is the type of beauty that keeps me going with my journey. I use to think Your fullness can only be bought. Not anymore!!!


----------



## planters (Aug 28, 2016)

uofmpanther said:


> I did another wetline wash n go yesterday, but I used Curl Junkie Smoothing Lotion and my oil mix, instead of Oyin Hair Dew.  This dried faster and looked just as good, but I can't use it year-round because of the glycerin



I want my hair texture similar to yours when texturize. Are you natural?


----------



## Joigirl (Aug 28, 2016)

planters said:


> ughhh!!! This is the type of beauty that keeps me going with my journey. I use to think Your fullness can only be bought. Not anymore!!!



Thank you! I am slowly learning to love it. It honestly looks better than than super defined look I fell in love with when my hair was shorter.


----------



## planters (Aug 28, 2016)

Joigirl said:


> Thank you! I am slowly learning to love it. It honestly looks better than than super defined look I fell in love with when my hair was shorter.



Slowly learning to love it!?!  your fullness is fiyahh!!


----------



## Coilystep (Aug 28, 2016)

@planters I'm pretty sure everyone who is in this thread is natural.  Welcome to the we thread. Why do you feel you would need to texturize to wash n go


----------



## planters (Aug 28, 2016)

stephanie75miller said:


> @planters I'm pretty sure everyone who is in this thread is natural.  Welcome to the we thread. Why do you feel you would need to texturize to wash n go



I know I can do a wng without a texturizer but I would have to prepare for a trim the next day from ssk and tangles. My hair must remain stretched at all times to avoid knots. Aside from that I also want length.


----------



## Coilystep (Aug 28, 2016)

So I used the curls unleashed yesterday and my hair came out very cute. However I picked up curl keeper leave in and gel yesterday and want to experiment. Also check out my shrinkage


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 28, 2016)

stephanie75miller said:


> Also check out my shrinkage


I am surprised there is no on-going shrinkage thread; why not show off the unique quality our hair has. Maybe I could revive the old one...


----------



## Napp (Aug 28, 2016)

i tried using a heavier gel today. i wanted something i was sure would last a week so i used wet line gel. my shrinkage is out of this world. i haven't seen my neck with a wash n go in quite some time! LOL

my hair is super defined. i cant wait for it to fluff up during the week.


----------



## Coilystep (Aug 28, 2016)

Sharpened said:


> I am surprised there is no on-going shrinkage thread; why not show off the unique quality our hair has. Maybe I could revive the old one...


I think shrinkage is pretty awesome. I'm always pulling on my coils. A shrinkage thread would be cool.


----------



## Coilystep (Aug 28, 2016)

So I just had to try the curl keeper leave in and gel. So far I like it. The leave is very runny I'm use to a thicker leave in. The runniness actually seemed to help me styling. I didn't need to use my spray bottle with water. I just sectioned in ponytails applied leave in and then the gel throughout each section. It went faster than normal. I sat under dryer for an hour and fifteen minutes. My hair is soft and not crunchy. The true test be tomorrow evenings spin class. Based on my results right now I will repurchase.


----------



## uofmpanther (Aug 29, 2016)

planters said:


> I want my hair texture similar to yours when texturize. Are you natural?



Yes, I am natural.  I am not sure if they are visible in the picture, but I have mostly pen sized to pen spring sized coils, with frizz around the edges.  Certain gels give me more definition than others.  I also had more curls at the crown when my hair was short, so your texture could change as your hair grows.


----------



## Napp (Aug 29, 2016)

How are you ladies modifying your regimen for the upcoming fall and winter? I'm thinking of adding avocado butter to help seal in mousture


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 29, 2016)

Okay, @Napp. I'm ready for a BB treatment. When will you be driving down to Texas?


----------



## Napp (Aug 29, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Okay, @Napp. I'm ready for a BB treatment. When will you be driving down to Texas?



LOL I need to work on my skills a bit more


----------



## Vshanell (Aug 29, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Afternoon, all!
> 
> Today I've decided to wash, DC, and try an LCO with a product I've been wondering about for a looooong time: Wave by Design Define and Shine 2 n 1 Dry Finishing Lotion (link goes to Amazon reviews).
> 
> ...


Looks great! You got a lot of stretch from the banding.


----------



## Vshanell (Aug 29, 2016)

Napp said:


> How are you ladies modifying your regimen for the upcoming fall and winter? I'm thinking of adding avocado butter to help seal in mousture


I usually switch to roller sets during fall/winter but I don't think I'll do it as much this year so I'm trying to decide if I'll just keep wng's or go to twist outs. I usually don't change anything product wise. I'll probably just drop the curl maker to save it mostly for the summer months since I really only use it for the humidity control. I'll just go back to using wetline or edens body works curling jelly.


----------



## Vshanell (Aug 29, 2016)

Playing around with some blue.

I think I'm gonna put my denman to rest. I love the definition from it but it gives me terrible shrinkage and ssk's.


----------



## Coilystep (Aug 29, 2016)

@Napp I will be using my standing dryer, but that's not a change I've been using it since the winter.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 29, 2016)

Today I styled my wash-and-go with the Pantene Natural Defining Curls Custard (it has a MUCH longer name, but I can't remember all of that right now). Nice hold. I was really heavy-handed, and it did not flake. No elongation. No additional definition. Not the best ingredients. Nice price ($4).

I'm going to commit to four consecutive wash-and-go's using the SM Souffle. This because it's not DC-ing, cleansing, or conditioning that are my issues. My issue is sealing moisture and styling. 

Next wash-and-go I just want to see what my hair does with just a truly sealing oil:
Clarify: clay wash
Seal: Jojoba oil

After that, for SM Souffle Wash-and-Go #1:
Cleanse: DevaCurl No Poo if needed
Condition: DevaCurl Decadence One Condition (leave it in)
Seal: Jojoba oil
Style: SM souffle

After that, for SM Souffle Wash-and-Go #2:
Cleanse: DevaCurl No Poo if needed
Condition: DevaCurl Decadence One Condition (rinse it out)
Seal: Jojoba oil
Moisturize: Oyin Hair Dew
Style: SM souffle

I'll design the 3rd and 4th SM Souffle Wash-and-Go's based on the results of the first two.


----------



## Napp (Aug 30, 2016)

If any ladies are having an issue with pineappling try these







I bought a big bag a while ago and I didn't know how to use them. They are supposed to hold your hair without leaving a dent. I personally prefer the cloth covered ones to the plastic ones.

I wanted to try pinappling again so I dug these up and used them. The shape of the bands kind of grip the hair so you can have a secure but loose pony tail.

I split my hair in two high pony puffs and cover with a satin bonnet. Now I get multiple days without needing to refresh. I'm going for 7!


----------



## ajargon02 (Aug 30, 2016)

I am starting wng's again. It's just too hot outside and it keeps me cool.
I just use Garnier coconut and vanilla condish, and put wetline xtreme over it. My hair has good definition, but a LOT of shrinkage. I don't mind that though. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Vshanell (Aug 30, 2016)

Napp said:


> If any ladies are having an issue with pineappling try these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a plastic one but in so scared my hair is gonna get all tangled in it if I try to sleep in it.


----------



## OhTall1 (Aug 30, 2016)

@Napp Where did you find these?  I bought some plastic ones from a Chinese vendor on eBay but I've never seen cloth ones.



Napp said:


> If any ladies are having an issue with pineappling try these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 30, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Today I styled my wash-and-go with the Pantene Natural Defining Curls Custard (it has a MUCH longer name, but I can't remember all of that right now). Nice hold. I was really heavy-handed, and it did not flake. No elongation. No additional definition. Not the best ingredients. Nice price ($4).
> 
> I'm going to commit to four consecutive wash-and-go's using the SM Souffle. This because it's not DC-ing, cleansing, or conditioning that are my issues. My issue is sealing moisture and styling.
> 
> ...



Eek. I'm pretty sure I have a bad/old jar of that SM soufflé. It's like a hard/tough jello. My hair does not look good today.


----------



## LavenderMint (Aug 30, 2016)

This weeks wng is working HARD!!
Before anything else, I made sure to thoroughly wet my hair. I washed with DevaCurl Decadence No-Poo & used One Condition. Tangles melted right away. My hair was also super-super soft, I don't know if I like that or not. It may not be so bad on protein weeks. Used Garnier leave-in in the back & KCKT top, front and sides. Styled with Wetline.
The definition is awesome & it's actually evident that my hair grew this summer. I'm fairly sure I can claim armpit length. It shrinks to just shoulder length now.
I was planning to get a trim in October but I don't want to lose too much length. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Napp (Aug 30, 2016)

Pokahontas said:


> I have a plastic one but in so scared my hair is gonna get all tangled in it if I try to sleep in it.



I find the plastic ones slip too much for me. The hair stays in place with the cloth and I'm a wild sleeper.  Only thing is I have to stretch to open the band before pulling it off. I tried yanking it out very quickly and broke a few strands. Other than that I have no issues!



LaChaBla said:


> @Napp Where did you find these?  I bought some plastic ones from a Chinese vendor on eBay but I've never seen cloth ones.



I bought them on Amazon. The seller doesn't sell what I bought anymore but I found some that are similar

https://www.amazon.com/cloth-wholesale-telephone-rubber-headdress/dp/B01DYAGEUW

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HNIBRYA/ref=twister_B00HNIBRUY?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 31, 2016)

My 3-month No-Buy starts tomorrow!

So I was sharing at the No-Buy thread my wash-and-go plans.



My plan is to use the pictured products in my core routine (I'll start using the NurCreations clay wash once the Naturalicious clay wash runs out . . . and I'll toggle back and forth between the CRN Curl Maker gel and the Uncle Funky's Daughter Curly Magic gel). 
I'm still determining this, but I think I'm going to proceed over the next three months in the following way:

Do TWO wash-and-go's using my core routine/products
Then do ONE wash-and-go switching things up using other products/techniques in order to try to improve my wash-and-go
Do TWO wash-and-go's using my core routine/products
Etc.
I feel like after conditioning with the DevaCurl One Condition, I need to apply a moisturizer/leave-in BEFORE applying the jojoba oil. I have a little bit of Oyin Hair Dew to play with there, and the CRN Aloe Whipped Butter Gel (not really a gel) to play with there.

I got a compliment on my hair today, and I used 3 of the products above. I feel I need to focus less on elongation and more on incremental styling improvements and on length retention. I will be SO EXCITED if end up 2 inches beyond APL by December 31st!


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 31, 2016)

Found an oldie but goodie: Wash N Go Thread


----------



## uofmpanther (Sep 1, 2016)

Napp said:


> How are you ladies modifying your regimen for the upcoming fall and winter? I'm thinking of adding avocado butter to help seal in mousture


I can keep using oyin as my leave-in, but I can't use Curl Junkie Curl Assurance Smoothing Lotion.  When real Michigan winter comes, I may have to stop doing wash n gos altogether because my hair will freeze. I hate blowdrying, and I can't do loose hair under my hood dryer.


----------



## Coilystep (Sep 1, 2016)

Ok I need some help ladies. I know @Pokahontas @Napp and @Saludable84 have all used the curl keeper. I used it on Sunday and loved it for the most part however my hair feels dry to me. I used the curl keeper leave in and gel. It looks beautiful but feels dry to me not really crunchy but dry. Has anyone else noticed this.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 1, 2016)

stephanie75miller said:


> Ok I need some help ladies. I know @Pokahontas @Napp and @Saludable84 have all used the curl keeper. I used it on Sunday and loved it for the most part however my hair feels dry to me. I used the curl keeper leave in and gel. It looks beautiful but feels dry to me not really crunchy but dry. Has anyone else noticed this.



I tried Curl Keeper in the past and had the same issue. Lovely definition, shine and bouncy looking curls but my hair felt like it sucked all the moisture out.


----------



## Coilystep (Sep 1, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> I tried Curl Keeper in the past and had the same issue. Lovely definition, shine and bouncy looking curls but my hair felt like it sucked all the moisture out.


Yeah the definition is awesome but it feels awful to me. I may try pairing it with something else. I found the leave super runny. I think I need a thicker leave in.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Sep 1, 2016)

Today I used:
-- DevaCurl Decadence No Poo
-- SM High Porosity Masque
-- Oyin Hair Dew
-- Grapeseed oil (because I forgot to put the new bottle of jojoba oil in the shower)
-- Uncle Funky's Daughter Curly Magic

Unless it was a technique issue, I definitely like Camille Rose Naturals Curl Maker (gel) better than UFD Curly Magic (gel).

On another note: I purchased an $18-dollar shower mirror from Bed, Bath, and Beyond yesterday and used it this morning. I looooove it. I felt so encouraged looking at my wet hair and watching the effect of products on my strands. My wet hair is so pretty! I am inspired to grow this pretty natural hair out and get closer to capturing its wet look.


----------



## Napp (Sep 1, 2016)

stephanie75miller said:


> Ok I need some help ladies. I know @Pokahontas @Napp and @Saludable84 have all used the curl keeper. I used it on Sunday and loved it for the most part however my hair feels dry to me. I used the curl keeper leave in and gel. It looks beautiful but feels dry to me not really crunchy but dry. Has anyone else noticed this.



 What leave in did you use?

 Curl keeper has a slight cast for me but I scrunch it out and my hair is soft and touchable. I haven't used the gel yet though


----------



## Coilystep (Sep 1, 2016)

Napp said:


> What leave in did you use?
> 
> Curl keeper has a slight cast for me but I scrunch it out and my hair is soft and touchable. I haven't used the gel yet though


I used the curl keeper leave in


----------



## Saludable84 (Sep 1, 2016)

stephanie75miller said:


> Ok I need some help ladies. I know @Pokahontas @Napp and @Saludable84 have all used the curl keeper. I used it on Sunday and loved it for the most part however my hair feels dry to me. I used the curl keeper leave in and gel. It looks beautiful but feels dry to me not really crunchy but dry. Has anyone else noticed this.



I just wrote a review in August Hits and Misses. I used the Original and my most successful use was when I used on soaking wet hair on top of a humectant. I have not used the gel, might experiment tonight, but I dont think it will have hard hold for me. The Original does not leave me with hold and using with a humectant was the only time it left me with soft hair.


----------



## bhndbrwneyes (Sep 1, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> My 3-month No-Buy starts tomorrow!
> 
> So I was sharing at the No-Buy thread my wash-and-go plans.
> 
> ...



I feel like that stash would last me approximately 2 weeks. I cannot get multiday use out of WnGs it's very sad and very expensive.


----------



## Vshanell (Sep 1, 2016)

stephanie75miller said:


> Ok I need some help ladies. I know @Pokahontas @Napp and @Saludable84 have all used the curl keeper. I used it on Sunday and loved it for the most part however my hair feels dry to me. I used the curl keeper leave in and gel. It looks beautiful but feels dry to me not really crunchy but dry. Has anyone else noticed this.


I've noticed a slight dryness but nothing major. I've never used the leave in. Maybe try a leave in that you know is more moisturizing for you then seal with oil then curl keeper. The gel seems to pair well with the leave ins I've tried. Now the curl keeper original I'm just getting around to using. I tried it yesterday under another gel and my hair turned out really well but I haven't wore it out yet.


----------



## bhndbrwneyes (Sep 1, 2016)

Joigirl said:


> View attachment 372087 My no gel wash-n-go. I used Shea Moisture Low Porosity Detangler and Curls Blueberry Bliss pomade. I didn't have any gel while on vacation so I had to improvise. This is super huge day two hair. I love it, but I will need to calm down the volume for work.




 Goals


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Sep 1, 2016)

bhndbrwneyes said:


> I feel like that stash would last me approximately 2 weeks. I cannot get multiday use out of WnGs it's very sad and very expensive.



Awww! Hugs! This is maybe a fifth of my stash. I'm going to see how long I can last with using the pictured bottles/jars for 2 out of every 3 wash-and-go's.

What are your favorite products to use? What is your length? Are you heavy-handed? (I tend to be. )


----------



## GGsKin (Sep 1, 2016)

Day 2 hair- two bunches. I love banana clips because they don't tangle in my hair and they make my bunches appear fuller/ longer. 

My hair has been up since wash day (Tuesday night) and the centres of my bunches aren't dry yet.


----------



## rileypak (Sep 1, 2016)

Just popping out of lurkdom to say
@AbsyBlvd


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 1, 2016)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Day 2 hair- two bunches. I love banana clips because they don't tangle in my hair and they make my bunches appear fuller/ longer.
> 
> My hair has been up since wash day (Tuesday night) and the centres of my bunches aren't dry yet.View attachment 372467



Come henna my hair!!!!  LOVE


----------



## GGsKin (Sep 1, 2016)

Lol thank you @rileypak


----------



## Saludable84 (Sep 1, 2016)

@AbsyBlvd


----------



## bhndbrwneyes (Sep 1, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Awww! Hugs! This is maybe a fifth of my stash. I'm going to see how long I can last with using the pictured bottles/jars for 2 out of every 3 wash-and-go's.
> 
> What are your favorite products to use? What is your length? Are you heavy-handed? (I tend to be. )



Still trying to find best products for me. My favorite line though is NaturelleGrow and I also had a lot of success with HairVeda. I was following MHM for a while so there is a microscopic list of approved products. Because of those restrictions, Trader Joe's Tea Tree Tingle and any sort of flaxseed mositurizing gel have been my primaries for a while. Got a few leave'ins and conditioners from SheScentIt recently and had pretty good success with those.

I am heavy handed. I go through about 2 oz per product per style, otherwise, it just does not get applied. I have been working on diluting products though which is why I like MHM and TJ TTT.

My lenght is WL when stretched, fine-medium strands, medium density, low porosity.


----------



## Joigirl (Sep 1, 2016)

bhndbrwneyes said:


> Still trying to find best products for me. My favorite line though is NaturelleGrow and I also had a lot of success with HairVeda. I was following MHM for a while so there is a microscopic list of approved products. Because of those restrictions, Trader Joe's Tea Tree Tingle and any sort of flaxseed mositurizing gel have been my primaries for a while. Got a few leave'ins and conditioners from SheScentIt recently and had pretty good success with those.
> 
> I am heavy handed. I go through about 2 oz per product per style, otherwise, it just does not get applied. I have been working on diluting products though which is why I like MHM and TJ TTT.
> 
> My lenght is WL when stretched, fine-medium strands, medium density, low porosity.


Beautiful hair!


----------



## discodumpling (Sep 2, 2016)

I pinned up one side of my 3 day old wash n go & people couldn't stop oohing & aahhing. They're all tired of my fro! Oh but i'm not done yet!


----------



## kimmiecakes (Sep 2, 2016)

HI Ladies,

Room for one more?  I am trying out wash and go for a few weeks.  I am not sure I'm able to retain growth without a protective style like braids or weave.  Guess time will tell.  Today is my day two of this wash and go.  Yesterday my hair was very cute.  So I will shower now without a shower cap but not really wet hair.  Just let a little water hit it.  I will put a bit of something in it not sure what lol. 
I don't know how to post pics bummer


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Sep 2, 2016)

kimmiecakes said:


> HI Ladies,
> 
> Room for one more?  I am trying out wash and go for a few weeks.  I am not sure I'm able to retain growth without a protective style like braids or weave.  Guess time will tell.  Today is my day two of this wash and go.  Yesterday my hair was very cute.  So I will shower now without a shower cap but not really wet hair.  Just let a little water hit it.  I will put a bit of something in it not sure what lol.
> I don't know how to post pics bummer



Welcome!


----------



## Luscious850 (Sep 2, 2016)

*Wednesday August 31, 2016

Cleansing process*:
1. Cleanser: DevaCurl No Poo
2. Conditioner: DevaCurl One Condition

------
*Styling:*
4. Leave in: DevaCurl One Condition
5. Moisturizer: DevaCurl Styling Cream
6. Styler: Camille Rose Natural Curl Maker

------
*Results*:
The cleansing process start rough because of the learning curve in using the no poo. There was so much slip and no lather so I didn't know if it was all out of my hair. So I'm sitting in the shower rubbing for what felt like all eternity. The one condition is seriously perfection. It has slip, provides easy detangeling, makes my hair soft, and restores my hairs elasticity. This styling combo glided right through my hair. With the styling cream one pump went a long way because it would  foam up in my hair as I raked in through. By the time I added my curl maker my hair was complete butter. So all I did was rake, shake, and I was out of the shower in no time. This combo left my hair soft, supple and moisturized.

-----
*Final thoughts:*
I don't really know how to feel about this combination yet.

Pro: This combination made my hair very soft, moisturized and makes detangeling a breeze
Pro: I was able to finger detangle throughout the process
Pro: Improved hairs elasticity
Con: the curl maker and styling cream do not mix well when layered on ? They created a flaky mess so I had to re rinse my hair, apply the products, then scrunch my hair out with a shirt to avoid flaking
-----
*Random Hair Thoughts:*
Next time I would like to try this same combination but with a different styler other than my curl maker.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Sep 2, 2016)

Luscious850 said:


> *Cleansing process*:
> 1. Cleanser: DevaCurl No Poo
> 2. Conditioner: DevaCurl One Condition
> 
> ...



This is VERY close to my currently-favored product combination for wash-and-go's. Wow. 

I can't figure out how I feel about the SuperCreme just yet.


----------



## Napp (Sep 3, 2016)

Well I'm now on day 7 of my wash n go. My hair doesn't look to bad actually. Let's see how long this can last.


----------



## LavenderMint (Sep 3, 2016)

I'm pushing back wash day to Monday because I'm going to be at the pool tomorrow with my nephew. I think I should be fine, these photos are this morning: day SIX. I think it's safe to say that the products I used this time are the perfect combo.


----------



## kimmiecakes (Sep 3, 2016)

I guess I just don't love my second day hair this week.  Maybe it will take some figuring out the products.  So I wet hair in shower again today and used eco gel.  I really think my best wash and go was without all these darn products in my bathroom just plain old vo5 and eco.  My hair dries fast.  I don't understand porosity.  Does that mean I have high or low?  Pretty much within an hour my entire head is dry before I get to work.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Sep 3, 2016)

kimmiecakes said:


> I guess I just don't love my second day hair this week.  Maybe it will take some figuring out the products.  So I wet hair in shower again today and used eco gel.  I really think my best wash and go was without all these darn products in my bathroom just plain old vo5 and eco.  My hair dries fast.  I don't understand porosity.  Does that mean I have high or low?  Pretty much within an hour my entire head is dry before I get to work.



Sounds hipo. Hipo hair quickly takes in water and product and loses water and product quickly. This is because the hair's cuticles (which are like window shutters) are open usually (unless/until mechanically closed or closed with cuticle-closing ingredients/products).


----------



## kimmiecakes (Sep 3, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Sounds hipo. Hipo hair quickly takes in water and product and loses water and product quickly. This is because the hair's cuticles (which are like window shutters) are open usually (unless/until mechanically closed or closed with cuticle-closing ingredients/products).


Yes that is exactly how my hair could be described.  Are there any recs that you know of? Thanks


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Sep 3, 2016)

kimmiecakes said:


> Yes that is exactly how my hair could be described.  Are there any recs that you know of? Thanks



Hopefully others can chime in!

I know there is great info here at LHCF and on YouTube. You can search "hipo" and then "high porosity" here. At YouTube you can search "high porosity natural hair."

I have hipo hair, and still what works for my hair might or might not work for yours.

So far these products seem to help with my porosity-related issues: shampoo rarely (only as needed) and instead clay wash, Shea Moisture High Porosity Masque, DevaCurl Decadence One Condition, Oyin Hair Dew, and sealing with jojoba oil. I have heard that the GHE (greenhouse effect) method helps, as well as periodic henna treatments.

You can research on LHCF and YouTube for details.


----------



## Luscious850 (Sep 3, 2016)

*Saturday September 3, 2016

Cleansing process*:
1. Cleanser: DevaCurl No Poo
2. Deep Conditioner: SM Yucca & Plantain Anti-breakage Strengthening Masque

------
*Styling:*
4. Leave in: Kinky Curly Curling Custard
5. Styler: ECO Styler Gel Argan Oil

------
*Results*:
My hair has a lot of shine and bounce.

-----
*Final thoughts:*
This combination is missing something.

Pro: my hair has a lot of shine and bounce.
Pro: no poo once again proved to be a good cleanser and light detangle
Pro: hair was was soft when smoothing in the conditioner
Pro: after conditioning my cuticles felt more smooth
Con: finger detangling after conditioning was hell.
Con: after conditioning, my leave in sat on top of my hair and didn't really absorb
Con: my hair knotted up as it began to dry

Con: no slip in the styling process


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Sep 3, 2016)

Luscious850 said:


> *Saturday September 3, 2016
> 
> Cleansing process*:
> 1. Cleanser: DevaCurl No Poo
> ...



I love your format! I'm going to borrow it, if you don't mind!


----------



## GGsKin (Sep 3, 2016)

Did a wash and go on my cousin today (her first). Washed with diluted Giovanni Tea Tree shampoo.  Then I used millcreek botanicals jojoba con, followed with AOWC. Followed that with clay, oil rinse and diluted KCCC (I braided and twisted the front).

She has quite a bit of heat damage and but she is happy her remaining curls are popping, and can't wait for it to dry.


----------



## uofmpanther (Sep 4, 2016)

I was in the mood for a fluffier wash n go that wouldn't take a lot of time, so I did and oldie but goodie combo today.  I used Curl Junkie Smoothing Lotiom and Camille Rose Curl Maker Gel.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Sep 4, 2016)

Happy birthday, @MeaWea!!! I hope today is awesomely wonderful.


----------



## GGsKin (Sep 4, 2016)

Happy Birthday @MeaWea I hope you're having an enjoyable day.


----------



## Coilystep (Sep 4, 2016)

Happy Birthday @MeaWea


----------



## Napp (Sep 4, 2016)

so I used a new combo today: Shea Moisture raw shea detangler + wet line xtreme gel.

this was a strange combo. if i put the leave in first and then the gel it works great. but if the hair had any traces of gel first and then the leave in i got white clumps. so far it looks to have dried clear thank goodness.

I dont really like the way my hair came out. it was very elongated and flat looking. i tried to fluff the roots but it still looks flat. any ideas?


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Sep 4, 2016)

@Napp your hair is dry right? Twist large sections of your hair in one direction, smoothing over (in that direction) a few times and then release kinda like this pic I attached... but not like you're wringing your hair, just one direction. It might help loosen up the cast and make it fluffy lol


----------



## janiebaby (Sep 4, 2016)

Is anyone blow drying vs air drying?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 4, 2016)

This is exactly how I do my hair.  Her curl size is a little bigger than my 4a curls but her hair/routine mirrors mine exactly when washngo'n @Napp  this is what I do at night.


----------



## janiebaby (Sep 5, 2016)

@shawnyblazes what does eco cocktail do?


----------



## LavenderMint (Sep 5, 2016)

Thank you for the birthday wishes ladies!!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 5, 2016)

janiebaby said:


> @shawnyblazes what does eco cocktail do?



I don't use the product in the video. Just how ties her hair up at night is how I style my hair for bed. .   I do know Eco came out with the cocktail after bloggers/customers  mentioned cocktailing  their eco styler with other products.  The reviews were never good so I never tried it.


----------



## Guinan (Sep 5, 2016)

janiebaby said:


> Is anyone blow drying vs air drying?



It depends on my schedule. I primarily air dry; however I do blow dry on low for the 1st 10mins and then air dry for the rest of the day. I don't like the feel of soaking wet hair, so blow drying alittle bit in the beginning is really helpful, for me.


----------



## Coilystep (Sep 5, 2016)

janiebaby said:


> Is anyone blow drying vs air drying?


I sit under my hooded dryer.


----------



## Napp (Sep 5, 2016)

janiebaby said:


> Is anyone blow drying vs air drying?



I diffuse in the winter until my hair is 50% dry and sit under my dryer for the rest. In the summer I air dry and then sit under the dryer.


----------



## Napp (Sep 5, 2016)

Next week when I do wash day I am going to try this method again. It worked well with me before.


----------



## kimmiecakes (Sep 5, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> I don't use the product in the video. Just how ties her hair up at night is how I style my hair for bed. .   I do know Eco came out with the cocktail after bloggers/customers  mentioned cocktailing  their eco styler with other products.  The reviews were never good so I never tried it.


I love eco gel but the cocktails is a no go.  Today is my first attempt at two day hair.  I'm excited


----------



## Joigirl (Sep 5, 2016)

janiebaby said:


> Is anyone blow drying vs air drying?


I diffuse often, especially in the Fall and Winter.


----------



## Luscious850 (Sep 6, 2016)

janiebaby said:


> Is anyone blow drying vs air drying?



I air dry. I get the best results when I leave my hair be.


----------



## GGsKin (Sep 6, 2016)

I've only ever airdried my wng but as it gets longer, I know there'll be more times where I'm clipping it up to dry. I can't take this wet neck business.


----------



## uofmpanther (Sep 6, 2016)

uofmpanther said:


> I was in the mood for a fluffier wash n go that wouldn't take a lot of time, so I did and oldie but goodie combo today.  I used Curl Junkie Smoothing Lotion and Camille Rose Curl Maker Gel.



This combo gave me great first day hair.   It was soft and just the right amount of fluffy.  Day 2 was meh and, by the end of day two, I knew it wouldn't last any longer.  I also got a lot of flakes at the end of day 2. They didn't show up in my hair, but they showed up on my black shirt.  My shoulders were covered in flakes because flakes fell every time I moved my hair.  I don't remember having this happen before, so maybe I can't use this leave-in with Curl Maker.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Sep 6, 2016)

I did a cowash, DC, and C.L.O.G.:

Cowash: NaturelleGrow
DC: SM Coconut Fusion masque
Conditioner: DevaCurl Decadence One Condition (left most of it in)
Leave-in: Oyin Hair Dew
Oil: Jojoba
Gel: Camille Rose Naturals Curl Maker

I am going for multi-day hair this time. I used LOTS and LOTS of Curl Maker. A little too much.   No flaking, but about 5 little, tiny globs congealed in random places. Looks nice, feels great.

At the high porosity hangout thread, a poster mentioned successfully using Sprangz to elongate her hair. I almost forgot I have them! I asked her for tips: My first attempt with them months and months ago was not successful.


----------



## kimmiecakes (Sep 6, 2016)

@YvetteWithJoy   I'm gonna get that curlmaker today.  The peer pressure is too much for me to handle lol.  Honestly, I have been very pleased with eco gel and its cheap.  Do you guys not like this?  I own so many hair products.  I get my best results with eco and cheap old vo5 lol


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Sep 6, 2016)

kimmiecakes said:


> @YvetteWithJoy   I'm gonna get that curlmaker today.  The peer pressure is too much for me to handle lol.  Honestly, I have been very pleased with eco gel and its cheap.  Do you guys not like this?  I own so many hair products.  I get my best results with eco and cheap old vo5 lol



Lol! I haven't tried Eco styler gel yet. I think the ingredient list bothered me. I run my ingredients by the ingredients list at tightlycurly and that ew.org (I'm butchering both, I think).


----------



## Saludable84 (Sep 6, 2016)

kimmiecakes said:


> @YvetteWithJoy   I'm gonna get that curlmaker today.  The peer pressure is too much for me to handle lol.  Honestly, I have been very pleased with eco gel and its cheap.  Do you guys not like this?  I own so many hair products.  I get my best results with eco and cheap old vo5 lol



Ecostlyer just leave me with a lot of buildup after 1 day. That's why I don't use it. If it works for you, why change?


----------



## kimmiecakes (Sep 6, 2016)

Saludable84 said:


> Ecostlyer just leave me with a lot of buildup after 1 day. That's why I don't use it. If it works for you, why change?


Girl I have a serious problem with buying hair products.  I need help lol.  Ok, actually im gonna stick to the cheap stuff for now ( I think ).  Its working.  I'm on day three.  I did slightly add a bit of water and eco to a few sections.  Other than that hair is still looking right for cheap.


----------



## GGsKin (Sep 6, 2016)

I read good things about that CRN Curlmaker on here and the shopper in me wants to try it but it isn't cheap and I'm also in a 'if it ain't broke' situation with KCCC so I'm not going to go there. As for this wetline... now this is cheap so it couldn't hurt too bad to try it at least just one time to see...

I made a trip today to get some but they were sold out. Guess I'll just have wait for some stock


----------



## Napp (Sep 6, 2016)

This wet line gel along with shea moisture raw shea detangler is the bomb in my hair. my hair is so soft and supple ever since i broke the cast like @whiteoleander91 told me upthread. it just feels so moisturized without oiliness or residue. Never has my way felt like this with gel. Here is third day hair.


----------



## Sharpened (Sep 6, 2016)

I can see more of your length in the back. Is that what you were shooting for? I do love your inverted bob style, though.


----------



## uofmpanther (Sep 6, 2016)

uofmpanther said:


> This combo gave me great first day hair.   It was soft and just the right amount of fluffy.  Day 2 was meh and, by the end of day two, I knew it wouldn't last any longer.  I also got a lot of flakes at the end of day 2. They didn't show up in my hair, but they showed up on my black shirt.  My shoulders were covered in flakes because flakes fell every time I moved my hair.  I don't remember having this happen before, so maybe I can't use this leave-in with Curl Maker.



I recently watched a Curl Maker gel wash n go youtube video by Elle (formerly denimpixie) that may explain why I got flakes this last time.   According to her, if you don't rub in some gels well enough, that is when you get flakes.  I wonder if this is what happened to me.  Next time I do my wash n go, I'm going to try to pay attention to how much gel I leave on the surface of my hair.

Here is the video:


----------



## Napp (Sep 6, 2016)

Sharpened said:


> I can see more of your length in the back. Is that what you were shooting for? I do love your inverted bob style, though.



Yeah this combo elongated my hair. I prefer the more shrunken look. Next time I am going to use less product next time along with using this method


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Sep 6, 2016)

yay! @Napp I'm glad it helped! Your hair is so pretty and it looks so soft


----------



## Coilystep (Sep 8, 2016)

Day 4 hair. Camille Rose curl love and curl maker


----------



## Guinan (Sep 8, 2016)

uofmpanther said:


> I recently watched a Curl Maker gel wash n go youtube video by Elle (formerly denimpixie) that may explain why I got flakes this last time.   According to her, if you don't rub in some gels well enough, that is when you get flakes.  I wonder if this is what happened to me.  Next time I do my wash n go, I'm going to try to pay attention to how much gel I leave on the surface of my hair.
> 
> Here is the video:




I get flakes with this gel too. Maybe I'll try rubbing the gel in; like it was suggested.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Sep 8, 2016)

Today I did a quick wash and go:
1. Cleanse with DevaCurl Decadence No Poo.
2. Moisturize with Oyin Hair Dew (leave-in).
3. Seal with jojoba oil.

I noticed lack of definition at the roots, so I went back and tried to add DevaCurl Decadence One Condition to my roots. This product is so interesting! It actually curls/defines my hair! I need to figure out why!

And . . . my pass-purchased products just arrived. 

I am actually excited about next wash day. 
Two of the three products smell divine!

*Plan: Cleanse, DC, and C.L.O.G.:*

1. *Cleanse*: ORS Creamy Aloe or Naturalicious clay wash (to remove old product)
2. *DC*: Sitrinillah Deep Conditioner
3. *Conditioner*: DevaCurl Decadence One Condition (rinse out slightly, leaving some in)
4. *Leave-in*: Bekura Honey Latte Detangling Hair Milk
5. *Sealant*: jojoba oil
6. *Styler*: Blue Roze Beauty Marshmallow Cream Gel (love that it's creamy) OR DevaCurl gel


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Sep 8, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Today I did a quick wash and go:
> 1. Cleanse with DevaCurl Decadence No Poo.
> 2. Moisturize with Oyin Hair Dew (leave-in).
> 3. Seal with jojoba oil.
> ...



I really like your posts. Reminds me of the LHCF of yesteryear lol


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Sep 9, 2016)

whiteoleander91 said:


> I really like your posts. Reminds me of the LHCF of yesteryear lol



Oh, thanks, lol!

I don't know what the posts of yesteryear were like, but I'm glad I'm not out of line but am in good company, then! 

Love your HAIR by they way!


----------



## Vshanell (Sep 9, 2016)

Ok my hair is really dry this time with curl keeper. Wth went wrong. Gonna have to wash my hair over ugh


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Sep 9, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Oh, thanks, lol!
> 
> I don't know what the posts of yesteryear were like, but I'm glad I'm not out of line but am in good company, then!
> 
> *Love your HAIR by they way!*



Thank you!


----------



## Napp (Sep 9, 2016)

Pokahontas said:


> Ok my hair is really dry this time with curl keeper. Wth went wrong. Gonna have to wash my hair over ugh



What did u use?


----------



## Napp (Sep 9, 2016)

Currently on day 6 of wash n go. It looked a bit frizzy to me at this point so I put a little bit of mousse on the top of my hair and a few pieces here and there similar to jewe jewe bee refreshing method


----------



## GGsKin (Sep 9, 2016)

I'm on day 10. I refreshed my hair on Wednesday night, I think. My problem is that I'm loving the fullness and not washing enough. Been feeling a few tangles over the past couple of days so I'm going to wash and comb through my hair tomorrow.


----------



## Napp (Sep 9, 2016)

AbsyBlvd said:


> I'm on day 10. I refreshed my hair on Wednesday night, I think. My problem is that I'm loving the fullness and not washing enough. Been feeling a few tangles over the past couple of days so I'm going to wash and comb through my hair tomorrow.



 What combo did you use?


----------



## Saludable84 (Sep 9, 2016)

Pokahontas said:


> Ok my hair is really dry this time with curl keeper. Wth went wrong. Gonna have to wash my hair over ugh



The weather change


----------



## GGsKin (Sep 9, 2016)

Napp said:


> What combo did you use?



@Napp When I washed? I don't use leave in, so it's just oil rinse (using grapeseed on length, sunflower and jojoba on ends), followed by diluted KCCC.

When I refreshed, I just did a head massage, before wetting with the shower head and then adding more gel.


----------



## Luscious850 (Sep 9, 2016)

*Wednesday September 7, 2016

Wash day process*:
1. Co-Wash/Leave-In: Tresemmè Botanique
2. Styler: Eco styler gel argan oil

------
*Results*:
The tresemmè botanique is my hairs new best friend, she has found her match. I use it as a 3-in-1 (cowash, deep conditiiner, leave in). It does it all and leaves my hair like butter. It also plays well with my other products which is always a plus. 

-----
*Final thoughts:*
I absolutely love this combination. I was in and out of the shower in no time. 

Pro: ZERO flaking with my stylers

Pro: easy finger detangling (lots of slip!)

Pro: left my hair defined and improved elasticity 
Pro: decreased shedding/breakage

Con: none
-----
*Random Hair Thoughts:*
eco styler doesn't keep my hair feeling silky soft it dries kind of stiff.. It's not a con of the styling combination more-so a con of the product itself. That's why I prefer the Camille rose natural.. I just purchased kinky curly curling custard. Going to give that a go next wash.


----------



## Vshanell (Sep 9, 2016)

Napp said:


> What did u use?


I used Knot Today, Curl Keeper Original and Edens Body Works Curling Jelly. I've done this combo before with great results except I used Eden's leave in instead of KCKT. I'm thinking KCKT is not moisturizing enough to combat the dryness of curl keeper because I did my hair over using Shea Moisture JBCO styling lotion and curl keeper gel and my hair feels good.


----------



## Vshanell (Sep 9, 2016)

whiteoleander91 said:


> I really like your posts. Reminds me of the LHCF of yesteryear lol


I know right, her posts remind me of old school lhcf which I miss so much.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Sep 10, 2016)

I used Sprangz today! 

Last night/today's wash day and the ah-mazing smells all night and this morning are a hit! My hair feels soft and smells yummy.

I deep conditioned overnight with HairVeda's Sitrinillah Deep Conditioner which I rinsed out with cool water in the morning,
I applied DevaCurl One Condition to my roots (I could see in my shower mirror that definition was needed at the roots),
I applied Bekura's Honey Latte Milk all over and flashed it under the shower water to further distribute it then applied a little more,
I applied Blue Roze Cream Gel (Oh! So wonderful to take a BREAK FROM goopy gel!!! ),
I put Sprangz on about 15 hair sections to elongate my hair as it dried, and
I used the diffuser to hurry along the drying (I'm taking the 6-year-old to his cousin's birthday party today and have to get moving).
(photos enlarge upon clicking)


----------



## Vshanell (Sep 10, 2016)

I want to love curl maker but I can't get it to work great for me. My hair always feels producty (is that a word....y'all know what I mean lol) even when I only use a small amount. I've resorted to just using it on my edges.


----------



## Vshanell (Sep 10, 2016)

I forgot what I used here but I loved the results


----------



## Saludable84 (Sep 11, 2016)

Pokahontas said:


> I used Knot Today, Curl Keeper Original and Edens Body Works Curling Jelly. I've done this combo before with great results except I used Eden's leave in instead of KCKT. I'm thinking KCKT is not moisturizing enough to combat the dryness of curl keeper because I did my hair over using Shea Moisture JBCO styling lotion and curl keeper gel and my hair feels good.



How do you like the EBW. I've still got some but I found it to be heavy. I was still transitioning at the time, so I might revisit it.


----------



## Saludable84 (Sep 11, 2016)

Pokahontas said:


> I want to love curl maker but I can't get it to work great for me. My hair always feels producty (is that a word....y'all know what I mean lol) even when I only use a small amount. I've resorted to just using it on my edges.



Are you talking about the gel or original. Once it started getting humid, original wasn't that great.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Sep 11, 2016)

Pokahontas said:


> I want to love* curl maker* but I can't get it to work great for me. My hair always feels producty (is that a word....y'all know what I mean lol) even when I only use a small amount. I've resorted to just using it on my edges.





Saludable84 said:


> Are you talking about the gel or original. Once it started getting humid, original wasn't that great.



Wait: Curl Maker is different from Curl Keeper, right? Which one is acting up? Curl Maker or Curl Keeper?

If it's Curl Keeper that's acting up, it's the Original you were using and NOT the gel, right, @Pokahontas?


----------



## Saludable84 (Sep 11, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Wait: Curl Maker is different from Curl Keeper, right? Which one is acting up? Curl Maker or Curl Keeper?
> 
> If it's Curl Keeper that's acting up, it's the Original you were using and NOT the gel, right, @Pokahontas?



I might be confusing them.

@Pokahontas was using gel I believe. I plan on using that soon.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Sep 11, 2016)

Saludable84 said:


> I might be confusing them.



Me, too. Chuckle. I have that sample of CurlKeeper on my after-the-no-buy list, so I'm wondering if she meant CurlKeeper instead of Curl Maker. (Because she's been trialing CurlKeeper a lot.)


----------



## Guinan (Sep 11, 2016)

I've been luving my wng. I did the full mhm and hair is responding really well. I used kcc as my styler.

I plan on washing my hair 2morrow and will use curl maker. Im gonna try really working it into my hair and i will only use alittle bit.


----------



## Saludable84 (Sep 11, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Me, too. Chuckle. I have that sample of CurlKeeper on my after-the-no-buy list, so I'm wondering if she meant CurlKeeper instead of Curl Maker. (Because she's been trialing CurlKeeper a lot.)



I really am confusing them. I hated curl maker. Like, hated. Too much aloe.


----------



## Vshanell (Sep 11, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Wait: Curl Maker is different from Curl Keeper, right? Which one is acting up? Curl Maker or Curl Keeper?
> 
> If it's Curl Keeper that's acting up, it's the Original you were using and NOT the gel, right, @Pokahontas?


Yes I was talking about Camille Rose Curl Maker. It is confusing lol.

The one I posted about that was acting up was the Curl Keeper original yes. I'm still experimenting with that one. I think I just need a heavier leave in with it. I redid my hair and used curl keeper gel and it's still working good.


----------



## Vshanell (Sep 11, 2016)

Saludable84 said:


> Are you talking about the gel or original. Once it started getting humid, original wasn't that great.


The original. I'm on the fence about the original right now. My hair was really dry this time. The first time I used it I got great results so in not sure what happened. Curly hair can be so difficult at times lol. One day something works amazing and the next time it's a flop. I have yet to find products that are consistent every time.


----------



## Saludable84 (Sep 11, 2016)

Pokahontas said:


> The original. I'm on the fence about the original right now. My hair was really dry this time. The first time I used it I got great results so in not sure what happened. Curly hair can be so difficult at times lol. One day something works amazing and the next time it's a flop. I have yet to find products that are consistent every time.



I hear you. I haven't used the gel yet, but the original worked great like 3 times and as soon as humidity shot up it was terrible. A dry tangled mess. I had to wash again the next day. The original worked well in the summer and gel was a flop, so now, I'm wondering about the reverse. 

I'm over consistency. It's not overrated, it's just not checking for me


----------



## Napp (Sep 11, 2016)

Ugh I did my wash n go routine and I hate the results I got from definining each strand. My hair looked so stringy. I can probably do it with a creamy styler but not gel.

I just put on my bonnet and will try and fix it tomorrow


----------



## Vshanell (Sep 11, 2016)

Napp said:


> Ugh I did my wash n go routine and I hate the results I got from definining each strand. My hair looked so stringy. I can probably do it with a creamy styler but not gel.
> 
> I just put on my bonnet and will try and fix it tomorrow


I used to do that and yea it was "noodley" lol. Did you try breaking the gel cast to fluff it up? Now I do a method where I take small chunks and define them then just pull the chunks apart when dry so it doesn't come out stringy.


----------



## kimmiecakes (Sep 12, 2016)

So today I was ready to get in the shower and wash mmy hair.  I took a look in the mirror and my hair is so darn cute.  Never had this level of cuteness with a wash and go.  Each day gets better. I was afraid of tangles but it seems to be fine.  How long do you guys go?  I think its day five or six.


----------



## GGsKin (Sep 12, 2016)

kimmiecakes said:


> So today I was ready to get in the shower and wash mmy hair.  I took a look in the mirror and my hair is so darn cute.  Never had this level of cuteness with a wash and go.  Each day gets better. I was afraid of tangles but it seems to be fine.  How long do you guys go?  I think its day five or six.



The longest I think I've gone was the other day on day 11. My hair was looking and feeling great but the shed hairs were building up and becoming difficult to remove. I don't like to go that long because of that alone.


----------



## Vshanell (Sep 12, 2016)

kimmiecakes said:


> So today I was ready to get in the shower and wash mmy hair.  I took a look in the mirror and my hair is so darn cute.  Never had this level of cuteness with a wash and go.  Each day gets better. I was afraid of tangles but it seems to be fine.  How long do you guys go?  I think its day five or six.


8 days was probably my longest. The tangles were terrible though.


----------



## Luscious850 (Sep 12, 2016)

*Sunday September 11, 2016*
Soo... I definitely cut my hair, again. Ok maybe it was more of a trim (my second one this year). I used a ruler to measure and took off 1.5in all around. My ends were terribly damaged from previous years of color damage. They had to go! I have a few more inches to take off but I think I can maintain and gradually get rid of them over time.

*Wash day process*:
1. Deep Condition: Devacurl Heaven in Hair
2. Co-Wash: Tresemmè Botanique 
3. Leave-in: Kinky Curly Knot Today
4. Styler: Kinky Curly Curling Custard
------
*Results*:
Soft, easy to manage, moisturized hair. 

-----
*Final thoughts:*
Im really loving the Curling Custard. I think out of this group I'm going to give the success of this wash & go to my cows and styler. I know for sure the Tresemmè and the custard are keepers! I don't know about the other two. I feel a bit underwhelmed. 

Pro: The 'Curling Custard' has this silky feel on the hair that just lets my fingers glide with ease. Love it!
Pro: The 'Curling Custard' doesn't leave a crunch in my hair, it dries soft
Con: The 'Heaven in Hair' is a joke. My hair laughed at it and all of its efforts. It was pointless. We're going to give it a  around 2 eventually and hopefully that goes better but this was a no-no. My hair was dryer after using it than it was before.
Con: Still trying to figure out this 'Knot Today', it leaves my hair a tangled hot mess, ugh.
Con: The 'Curling Custard' leaves a very thin sticky film on the hair. Its nothing to write home about but I figured I should still mention the observation.
-----
Please excuse my misshaped hair. I was laying down and forgot to fluff her out. I just got a burst of energy and used that to get straight to snapping these shots, lol.


----------



## kimmiecakes (Sep 12, 2016)

Luscious850 said:


> *Sunday September 11, 2016*
> Soo... I definitely cut my hair, again. Ok maybe it was more of a trim (my second one this year). I used a ruler to measure and took off 1.5in all around. My ends were terribly damaged from previous years of color damage. They had to go! I have a few more inches to take off but I think I can maintain and gradually get rid of them over time.
> 
> *Wash day process*:
> ...


Your hair is super cute


----------



## Napp (Sep 12, 2016)

kimmiecakes said:


> So today I was ready to get in the shower and wash mmy hair.  I took a look in the mirror and my hair is so darn cute.  Never had this level of cuteness with a wash and go.  Each day gets better. I was afraid of tangles but it seems to be fine.  How long do you guys go?  I think its day five or six.



I don't go past 7 days. I also do not wet the hair during the week unless it's just a few strands. I feel like constantly moisturizing my wash n go makes my hair tangle with the shed hairs


----------



## Coilystep (Sep 12, 2016)

@kimmiecakes 7 days is my max. I wash at least once a week


----------



## kimmiecakes (Sep 13, 2016)

I'm gonna wash tomorrow.  Something tells me going too long will result in a setback.  Gosh I cant take another one.  I should be tail bone by now lol


----------



## crimsonpeach (Sep 13, 2016)

I'm back to trying to perfect my wash and go after wearing twistouts for the last three weeks.  I used kinky curly knot today and curling custard and got the best wash and go I've had in awhile.  I deep conditioned with my fav Darcy Botanicals Pumpkin Seed Conditioner as my DC and that may have had something to do with it.   That was my last bit of it too.


----------



## kimmiecakes (Sep 13, 2016)

well I just co washed and used the cantu leave in and curling cream with eco.  It will take a bit of time to dry.  I'm uncomfortable with the amount of shed hairs I got.  Sigh, I'm not feeling like wash and go is healthy for my retention.  Believe it or not wet bunning gave me the best results.  I swear this hair thing is really depressing.


----------



## Guinan (Sep 13, 2016)

I used curl maker today and my wng turned out great!!! I took you ladies advice about really smoothing in the product instead of plopping it on. I really depended on my watery KCNT leave-in to help define the curls and then used the curl maker to keep the definition. We'll see how day 2 goes tomorrow.


----------



## Guinan (Sep 13, 2016)

kimmiecakes said:


> well I just co washed and used the cantu leave in and curling cream with eco.  It will take a bit of time to dry.  I'm uncomfortable with the amount of shed hairs I got.  Sigh, I'm not feeling like wash and go is healthy for my retention.  Believe it or not wet bunning gave me the best results.  I swear this hair thing is really depressing.



How often are you washing or detangling your hair? Cantu and eco products are a huge no-no for me to do a wng. IDK why but it's just too strong. What's making this wng different? I'm still on the fence about wng's and my retention. But I am trying out my current reggie until next yr; in which I either wash or finger detangle every 2-3days when I wear a wng. My hair sheds like CRAZY!!!!! So, Every wash I have about a half palm of shed hairs; however my hair seems to be ok. I'm trying not to measure my hair but when I do a pull test, my lead hairs are reaching MBL.


----------



## kimmiecakes (Sep 13, 2016)

pelohello said:


> How often are you washing or detangling your hair? Cantu and eco products are a huge no-no for me to do a wng. IDK why but it's just too strong. What's making this wng different? I'm still on the fence about wng's and my retention. But I am trying out my current reggie until next yr; in which I either wash or finger detangle every 2-3days when I wear a wng. My hair sheds like CRAZY!!!!! So, Every wash I have about a half palm of shed hairs; however my hair seems to be ok. I'm trying not to measure my hair but when I do a pull test, my lead hairs are reaching MBL.


I had a lot of hair on my hands.  Well, not a lot but some and some in the comb a few strands.  I just got scared.  I do think my limit needs to be three days sadly. Blah


----------



## Coilystep (Sep 13, 2016)

@kimmiecakes you may need to steer clear of the Cantu and eco. I notice that when I deep condition I have less shedding. So you may want to try that. Also make sure you are working in sections. It forces you to be more thorough and more gentle in my opinion.


----------



## kimmiecakes (Sep 13, 2016)

@stephanie75miller maybe you are right.  I don't know but girl I have so many darn products.  Like its not even funny.  Maybe I will try the deva stuff I have tucked away.  Also, I will buy that curl keeper you guys love.  I swear this is a bad habit.  I have a lot of as I am stuff too and living proof.  I wont even begin to list all the stuff I buy.  Anyway I appreciate your help.  Probably do need to deep cond.  How often do you do that?


----------



## Coilystep (Sep 13, 2016)

@kimmiecakes I go through spurts I try to do it at least once a month but will do it weekly. I been doing it weekly for about the last month. I loved as I am early on and I still use it. I loved the way curl keeper made my hair look I didn't like the way it felt though.


----------



## kimmiecakes (Sep 13, 2016)

@stephanie75miller so whats ur fav product. My hair is fine like 3b or c maybe.  I wish it was thicker.  The eco and cantu give a lot of definition.  I just like the name curl keeper lol


----------



## Bountiful7788 (Sep 13, 2016)

I am not sure if I want to join yet, but it sounds like a good idea


----------



## Coilystep (Sep 14, 2016)

@kimmiecakes my favorite product is Camille Rose curl maker.


----------



## Coilystep (Sep 14, 2016)

On Monday I brought mane choice detangling conditioner and gel. I should have gotten the leave in but I got the detangler and didn't realize it was a rinse out conditioner until I got home. Oh well at that point I couldn't do anything since it was late and I wasn't going back out. I ended up using it as a leave in.  I really like the way it came out. Here is my hair yesterday.


----------



## Coilystep (Sep 14, 2016)

@YvetteWithJoy how are you?  I saw you were having a moment over in random thoughts yesterday. I hope it's passed. Please don't give up on your natural hair yet. Especially if a stylist steering you away from chemicals. Maybe take a break and get some braids.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Sep 14, 2016)

stephanie75miller said:


> @YvetteWithJoy how are you?  I saw you were having a moment over in random thoughts yesterday. I hope it's passed. Please don't give up on your natural hair yet. Especially if a stylist steering you away from chemicals. Maybe take a break and get some braids.



Thanks, Stephanie, for checking on me!

I'm still feeling frustrated. However, yesterday hubby DC'd my hair, detangling and removing shed hairs for me, to give me a break from it. I really appreciate him doing that and telling me not to throw away 3/4 years of work.

I was still pretty dismayed by the time sink: Just ugghh!!! 

I like your thought alot: It's probably time for a crochet install, just psychologically. 

This means I will need to make up with my old stylist, who I stopped seeing because she rips through my hair. However, she is the best crochet braider alive.


----------



## Sharpened (Sep 14, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> This means I will need to make up with my old stylist, who I stopped seeing because she rips through my hair. However, she is the best crochet braider alive.


Ugh, there has to be someone better...

See my avatar? Your hair cannot be worse than that, believe me.


----------



## Saludable84 (Sep 14, 2016)

@YvetteWithJoy, you've reached the inevitable awkward stage. It's not welcomed, it needs to soon pass but it's to be expected. 

I think your going to make it.


----------



## Coilystep (Sep 14, 2016)

Sending hugs and good vibes to @YvetteWithJoy and @Sharpened it will get better


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Sep 14, 2016)

I should not keep tearing up about the ladies at this forum, but I do! 

I really love and appreciate you guys and will treat you if you're ever in Dallas. Lunch on me!

Thank you so much for the support.

I used to have long, luscious, straightened hair. I'm by myself in my circle with this natural hair thing. Friends, family, in-laws, family members' in-laws . . . they all drop little tells that I look really different without my luscious long look. And I put in at LEAST 10 times as much time on my natural as I did my relaxed hair.

I just need to hang in there and remember that chemicals no longer really work for my hair. 

Thanks for the reminders and encouragement. It's helping. A lot.


----------



## Sharpened (Sep 14, 2016)

stephanie75miller said:


> Sending hugs and good vibes to @YvetteWithJoy and @Sharpened it will get better


Thanks, but I'm fine. I had to comb my coils out and wait for their return. I should try a clay mask to see if they spring back faster, but hair is finicky, doesn't like to be messed with much.


----------



## Coilystep (Sep 14, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I should not keep tearing up about the ladies at this forum, but I do!
> 
> I really love and appreciate you guys and will treat you if you're ever in Dallas. Lunch on me!
> 
> ...


My mom's favorite thing to say is "your hair is pretty but I miss your long straight hair.". Now mind you my permed hair never was longer than bra strap which isn't really that long. I don't let it get to me. I love my natural hair and I have a greater appreciation for it than I ever had for my permed hair. The crazy thing about my mom is she hasn't had a perm probably since 99 although she gets hers straighten. She is natural.


----------



## kimmiecakes (Sep 14, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I should not keep tearing up about the ladies at this forum, but I do!
> 
> I really love and appreciate you guys and will treat you if you're ever in Dallas. Lunch on me!
> 
> ...


Girl we all get it.  I feel the same way at times without my weave.  It becomes a crutch.  I agree that braids are a nice break and you deserve a break. Natural hair isn't easy. Your husband is amazing. Be strong


----------



## Coilystep (Sep 14, 2016)

kimmiecakes said:


> Girl we all get it.  I feel the same way at times without my weave.  It becomes a crutch.  I agree that braids are a nice break and you deserve a break. Natural hair isn't easy. Your husband is amazing. Be strong


This right here.  I was never a weave wearer and I refused to use them during my transition or once I big chopped. I was determined to learn how to do my own hair. I didn't want to rely on a crutch and not know how to handle my hair. For the 1st nine months after my BC I literally did my hair everyday.  It was definitely a learning experience. I do get braids with added hair for vacation. I call it my beach hair


----------



## Saludable84 (Sep 14, 2016)

I transitioned and didn't fully chop until I had hair long enough for a bun. It was still hard. Now that I have a bit more length, I'm playing with twists outs. There are many ways to do them and make them suit your length and face. I'm not brave enough to actually walk outside with WNG hair, but that day will come. That's why I *lurk* here. 

You've really just got to learn your hair. It's takes time but it's soooo worth it.


----------



## Napp (Sep 14, 2016)

this is week old hair with my current combo of shea moisture raw shea detangler and wet line xtreme gel.






this is the stringy noodley hair i got from defining every curl.





first day hair





2nd day hair


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Sep 14, 2016)

Pokahontas, happy birthday, happy birthday, happy birthday, happy BIRTHDAY!!!









@Pokahontas, I hope your hair is BANGIN' today, and that whenever you decide to celebrate that you are feelin' yourself and celebrating good!


----------



## GGsKin (Sep 14, 2016)

Happy Birthday @Pokahontas


----------



## Saludable84 (Sep 14, 2016)

@Napp i always want to pinch your cheeks


----------



## Napp (Sep 14, 2016)

Saludable84 said:


> @Napp i always want to pinch your cheeks


 I do have pinchable cheeks!


----------



## iamyattababe (Sep 16, 2016)

Love it!! What's your night time routine for keeping it for at least a week?


stephanie75miller said:


> On Monday I brought mane choice detangling conditioner and gel. I should have gotten the leave in but I got the detangler and didn't realize it was a rinse out conditioner until I got home. Oh well at that point I couldn't do anything since it was late and I wasn't going back out. I ended up using it as a leave in.  I really like the way it came out. Here is my hair yesterday.View attachment 373803View attachment 373805View attachment 373807


----------



## Vshanell (Sep 16, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Pokahontas, happy birthday, happy birthday, happy birthday, happy BIRTHDAY!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





AbsyBlvd said:


> Happy Birthday @Pokahontas



Sorry I'm just seeing this ladies.....Thank you soooo much! This means so much to me


----------



## Vshanell (Sep 16, 2016)

Used Cantu Curl Activator and Wetline gel today. My hair is EXTREMELY soft and bouncy with the Cantu even with using the wetline. It feels great but they don't seem like lasting curls. Excuse my bedtime pineapple lol. I'll try to take another pic later when it's down.


----------



## Coilystep (Sep 16, 2016)

iamyattababe said:


> Love it!! What's your night time routine for keeping it for at least a week?


I just throw my bonnet on at night. This morning I let it get wet in shower ran my fingers through a few places and shook my head like a rock star.  I sat under dryer about 25 minutes so I wouldn't have dripping hair.


----------



## kimmiecakes (Sep 16, 2016)

Yippie

OK so I think I might be on to something.  I have had to cowash daily again since I started working out hard in the mornings again.  Today I wore it in a loose bun with a sweatband.  I only had to take sweat band off and refuff.  I ran a tiny bit of curl activator through it just for kicks.  This is a wash and go with eco only.  I am gonna also try curl maker next week then the following week a mixture of smooth and shine curl activator get and wetline.  So far I cant find wetline in the store.  I guess I have to try walmart.

@stephanie75miller your hair looks great.  What's your hair type?


----------



## kimmiecakes (Sep 16, 2016)

Pokahontas said:


> Used Cantu Curl Activator and Wetline gel today. My hair is EXTREMELY soft and bouncy with the Cantu even with using the wetline. It feels great but they don't seem like lasting curls. Excuse my bedtime pineapple lol. I'll try to take another pic later when it's down.


Is this the Cantu coconut curling cream?  I have that in the bathroom lol.  If not let me know what the bottle says


----------



## Vshanell (Sep 16, 2016)

kimmiecakes said:


> Is this the Cantu coconut curling cream?  I have that in the bathroom lol.  If not let me know what the bottle says


No that one it's the curl activator in the tall bottle. It detangles like a dream. I like it better than the curling cream.


----------



## Coilystep (Sep 16, 2016)

@kimmiecakes  I think am mostly 4a.


----------



## kimmiecakes (Sep 18, 2016)

Pokahontas said:


> Used Cantu Curl Activator and Wetline gel today. My hair is EXTREMELY soft and bouncy with the Cantu even with using the wetline. It feels great but they don't seem like lasting curls. Excuse my bedtime pineapple lol. I'll try to take another pic later when it's down.


I just applied these two.  I hope to get a softer curl.  Will keep you posted after it dries.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Sep 18, 2016)

Hi, ladies.

I am posting here because this is my main "home" at LHCF. 

I'm going to try wigging it.  This because my ultimate goal is waist-length. I think I'll have a better chance of getting there if I can protective style. It's been challenging for me to protective style with awkward-length hair (don't like feeling trapped in crochet braids, and it's hard to bun at this length). 

However, this is a protective style strategy I hadn't thought of: I feel that if I DC and two-strand twist, leave them in for 1-2 weeks under a wig, and then repeat . . . my hair might grow and retain like it does when I have crochet braids installed. If it does, that would be great: It would surpass the crochet braid strategy because I can't cornrow nor install my own crochet braids, but I can two-strand twist and position a wig.  It would also give me more control and allow me to take down my hair when I want to, DC properly, use up products, etc.

I feel like this will help me to more avoid tangles and SSKs and to get in good practice with two-strand twisting, too. Before I start this, I'm going to have a professional examine and dust my ends. Tangles and SSKs have resulted in tiny little knots on the bottoms of a lot of my strands. I want to see what a professional says about these.

I'm kind of excited, but I'm a little concerned I won't be disciplined enough: I'm afraid I'll get bored with wigs. I need to stick with this for at least 6 weeks to see what effect it has on my hair loss due to tangles and SSKs.

How do you deal with the monotony and boredom of wigs?


----------



## kimmiecakes (Sep 18, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Hi, ladies.
> 
> I am posting here because this is my main "home" at LHCF.
> 
> ...


Yvette
I like the idea. Do you have to wear wigs for such a long time? How about three or four weeks. I will be wearing a wig in October some due to work stuff.  I haven't ever committed to six weeks.  I just take it as it comes.  I like the idea tho.  I'm pretty sure I won't keep doing wash and go.  I like to get out of the bed and workout without thinking too much lol


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Sep 18, 2016)

kimmiecakes said:


> Yvette
> I like the idea. Do you have to wear wigs for such a long time? How about three or four weeks. I will be wearing a wig in October some due to work stuff.  I haven't ever committed to six weeks.  I just take it as it comes.  I like the idea tho.  I'm pretty sure I won't keep doing wash and go.  I like to get out of the bed and workout without thinking too much lol



Good question!

I usually wore my crochet installs for 6-10 weeks. I was trying to make it at least 6 weeks with the wig! LOL!

Maybe if I wear the wig Sunday - Friday and wear my hair out on Saturday I'll be less bored? I don't know! I know in the past I have found wearing wigs to bore me, and I would wear my own hair out just for the fun of it. I'll just have to see if I can focus less on the boredom and more on the idea of retaining hair and having few knots and SSKs, I guess.


----------



## Napp (Sep 18, 2016)

I did a wash n go with curl junkie smoothing lotion and curl keeper original. I really like the results and my hair is soft and fluffy. This is my first time trying curl junkie


----------



## Coilystep (Sep 19, 2016)

I used Camille Rose curl love and curl maker this morning


----------



## Saludable84 (Sep 19, 2016)

@stephanie75miller


----------



## Coilystep (Sep 19, 2016)

Saludable84 said:


> @stephanie75miller


Thank you!!!!


----------



## kimmiecakes (Sep 20, 2016)

Today was day three of this wash and go. My first attempt with wetline and Cantu.  At first I loved it however, today I realized it makes my curls tighter than I prefer. It definitely holds better than eco.  I realized that I prefer a looser curl look. I think I will use it tomorrow to create a high loose pony .  I still have tons of curls.  Not all is lost.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 24, 2016)

I'm not in this challenge but maybe one day. I'm still working on my wng and definition. I did a mudwash and used As I Am gel. This is the most definition I've ever had..

Here's a picture right after gel and then after the outer layer has dried.

 

The back has a nice shape but I have crazy and uneven shrinkage in the front. I ended up wearing a band to make it look somewhat normal.


----------



## Sharpened (Sep 25, 2016)

@faithVA Your hair looks very similar to mine. I think with clumping tiny coils, it is accumulative effect, meaning you have to do wng over a longer period of time to train the strands where they need to go. Or, rather, where they want to go naturally and style around that.

Even if I had perfect definition, the nature of my hair will still have my coils stacked upon one another like cords of wood. I'm cool with that and shrinkage does not bother me.

Don't mind me; I am laissez-faire and a bit out there...

Technique update: hard shaking makes more tangles, especially if not using a styling product. Now, I add more oil and gently agitate from the roots under running hot water, finishing with a cold rinse. I still shake a little, but only to remove drips.

Using a moisturizing clay wash (Tessentials Left Coast Lemon) after a major detangling session will help coax the coils to return sooner.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 25, 2016)

Sharpened said:


> @faithVA Your hair looks very similar to mine. I think with clumping tiny coils, it is accumulative effect, meaning you have to do wng over a longer period of time to train the strands where they need to go. Or, rather, where they want to go naturally and style around that.
> 
> Even if I had perfect definition, the nature of my hair will still have my coils stacked upon one another like cords of wood. I'm cool with that and shrinkage does not bother me.
> 
> ...



Thanks. I will play around with it for another few weeks before I go back to twist. I don't have the desire to wash my hair every day to maintain this long term but it's fun to play around with.

It doesn't sound based on technique that our hair is similar but I appreciate the tips. 

After the 6 weeks I will take a break until spring and try it again when my hair is longer.


----------



## GGsKin (Sep 25, 2016)

Your wng looks great @faithVA. You don't have to wash everyday to maintain.


----------



## Sharpened (Sep 25, 2016)

AbsyBlvd said:


> You don't have to wash everyday to maintain.


Yup, I don't either. What I meant was staying with the style for a while so the coils get used to clumping together.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 25, 2016)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Your wng looks great @faithVA. You don't have to wash everyday to maintain.


Once I sleep on it it is smashed and it starts to dry out. I have not found a way to revive it with just water and steam. My hair doesn't seem to be hydrated enough at this point to go longer.

The flat hair I think I can work with but as it dries out thats when the tangles come in. It doesn't tangle when it's hydrated. It's too short to really band or pineapple.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 25, 2016)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Your wng looks great @faithVA. You don't have to wash everyday to maintain.


Thanks.


----------



## Alta Angel (Sep 25, 2016)

Your hair is GROWING!!!  It looks great!!




stephanie75miller said:


> I used Camille Rose curl love and curl maker this morningView attachment 374309


----------



## GGsKin (Sep 25, 2016)

Sharpened said:


> Yup, I don't either. What I meant was staying with the style for a while so the coils get used to clumping together.



I agree with your post to Faith about the results being somewhat cumulative, like training your hair. I too will get tangles if I shake my hair to remove excess water, so that's just a no no for me.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 25, 2016)

My hair isn't very long so it doesn't knot when I shake. I don't get any definition if I do praying hands or shingle, etc. Right now it's all I've got.

I have to wash/water rinse every 3 days when my hair is twisted up. So when it is out it only last for a day and a half before it dries.

Yeah for now there isn't any practical way for me to wear a wng regularly. I just have to enjoy it for the one day a quarter I try it. :Yep:


----------



## Sharpened (Sep 25, 2016)

faithVA said:


> My hair isn't very long so it doesn't knot when I shake. I don't get any definition if I do praying hands or shingle, etc. Right now it's all I've got.
> 
> I have to wash/water rinse every 3 days when my hair is twisted up. So when it is out it only last for a day and a half before it dries.
> 
> Yeah for now there isn't any of tical way for me to wear a wng regularly. I just have to enjoy it for the one day a quarter I try it. :Yep:


It sounds like you still need something to seal in the moisture. That is what castor oil does for me. Also, when my hair gets mashed, I wet my hands and pull the hair where I want it. Right now, I sleep with a Loc Soc, but will look into other items when my hair gets longer.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 25, 2016)

Sharpened said:


> It sounds like you still need something to seal in the moisture. That is what castor oil does for me. Also, when my hair gets mashed, I wet my hands and pull the hair where I want it. Right now, I sleep with a Loc Soc, but will look into other items when my hair gets longer.



Thanks for the tips. I will keep working at it.


----------



## Coilystep (Sep 25, 2016)

Alta Angel said:


> Your hair is GROWING!!!  It looks great!!


Thanks


----------



## beingofserenity (Sep 25, 2016)

faithVA said:


> I'm not in this challenge but maybe one day. I'm still working on my wng and definition. I did a mudwash and used As I Am gel. This is the most definition I've ever had..
> 
> Here's a picture right after gel and then after the outer layer has dried.
> 
> ...



My hair looks like yours!!


----------



## faithVA (Sep 25, 2016)

beingofserenity said:


> My hair looks like yours!!


So do you do wngs? How long is your hair? How do you do your wng?


----------



## beingofserenity (Sep 25, 2016)

faithVA said:


> So do you do wngs? How long is your hair? How do you do your wng?



I used to do wash'n'gos but I ran into the same problems that you've encountered.  Finger coils worked better for me, but I didn't like the look after I had slept on them.  They got smooshed.  My hair is between neck and shoulder.  I tried out wash n gos when my hair was 2-4 inches long.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 25, 2016)

beingofserenity said:


> I used to do wash'n'gos but I ran into the same problems that you've encountered.  Finger coils worked better for me, but I didn't like the look after I had slept on them.  They got smooshed.  My hair is between neck and shoulder.  I tried out wash n gos when my hair was 2-4 inches long.


OK Thanks.

I will update if I learn anything new. I think right now most of my issues are length issues but I will see. It's nice to have at least have the option to do a WNG in a pinch if I need to.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Sep 28, 2016)

2nd day hair from conditioner only wash and go.



I've been doing something different with my wash and go and am really liking the results.



I do horizontal sections starting from the bottom up. Apply tons of conditioner to the whole section. Then split that section in half vertically. Rake the conditioner through til it's smooth. Then smooth the section into one big clump of a curl.



I let it dry fully in the big clumped curls. Once dry fully I seperate the hair where it wants to seperate. I'm left with defined, elongated, yet fluffy curls.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 28, 2016)

For those that apply oil after the gel when do you do it? On wet hair, on damp hair or after its dry.

I know I can't use oil before the gel because my hair won't clump, it will straighten out And I will lose definition. When it's wet most things just slide off my hair since I'm lo. I'm thinking when it's damp but not sure.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 28, 2016)

I saw such a gorgeous head of curls on Instagram.  Man!!! @obey_jossh


----------



## Napp (Sep 28, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> I saw such a gorgeous head of curls on Instagram.  Man!!! @obey_jossh


Omg I love his hair. I bet it grows fast to


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Sep 29, 2016)

I went to my wonderfully expert hair stylist on Tuesday to get a wash and go.

She told me my first time visiting that I could bring in whatever products I desire and she'll use them on my hair to help me assess products. So fun!

Tuesday I brought in 4 gels. She ended up washing my hair with InnerPeace shampoo, conditioning and detangling with DevaCurl Decadence One Condition, and applying gel and sitting me under the dryer.

She applied SM hipo gel to 1/3 of my hair, she applied CRN Curl Maker to another 1/3, and on the remaining 1/3 she layered SM hipo gel on top of CRN Curl Maker.

Results: The hipo gel alone was dry, crunchy, not shiny, yet elongated. The CRN Curl Maker alone was moisturized and shiny but not elongated, and definitely not crunchy. The layering of the two was shiny, elongated, better defined, and crunchy.

Overall my hair just looks better when she styles it. It was way more elongated and light looking. When I do my wash-and-go's, my hair looks way more compacted, even though I try to replicate her technique.  Oh, well. I'll keep trying.


----------



## Vshanell (Sep 29, 2016)

I think I'll be going to braid or twist outs for the fall/winter. My hair needs a rest from wng's. I'll miss you all in this thread. Wonder if there's a braid out thread.


----------



## Sharpened (Sep 30, 2016)

I tried to make a spray gel by watering down Eco Styling Gel w/ Olive Oil, LOL. It took 3.5 oz of distilled water to get 1.5 tsp of gel to spray properly. I added five drops of jojoba oil and 20 drops of AVJ to cut through the glycerin and olive oil... fail, my hair was greasy. Oddly enough it dried soft and the polymers (I presume) stopped the drippies within 30 minutes.

Today, I poured straight AVJ in the bottle and used it on dry hair. Much better... no greasies, feels normal except for that slight, plastic coating gels give. I forgot how much I hate that slickness. Maybe I should throw Eco in the trash and try the other gel I bought.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Sep 30, 2016)

Wash and go with Herbal Essences Smooth Collection condish as leave-in and Argan oil Eco. Still wet in spots, did it a few hours ago. Sorry if the pics are massive, I'm on my phone. My hair smells goooood.


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 1, 2016)

@YvetteWithJoy you have just got to keep trying.  
@Pokahontas you should start a thread on braid outs and twist outs. I have never been successful with either.


----------



## Nightingale (Oct 1, 2016)

@Pokahontas a braid out/twist out hangout would be fun.


----------



## Vshanell (Oct 1, 2016)

stephanie75miller said:


> @YvetteWithJoy you have just got to keep trying.
> @Pokahontas you should start a thread on braid outs and twist outs. I have never been successful with either.


I haven't either but I got my first successful braid out that I love! Hope I can replicate. I may start a thread if there isn't one already.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 1, 2016)

Sharpened said:


> @faithVA Your hair looks very similar to mine. I think with clumping tiny coils, it is accumulative effect, meaning you have to do wng over a longer period of time to train the strands where they need to go. Or, rather, where they want to go naturally and style around that.
> 
> Even if I had perfect definition, the nature of my hair will still have my coils stacked upon one another like cords of wood. I'm cool with that and shrinkage does not bother me.
> 
> ...



I saw your pic in the Everyday Hair thread. And you are right my hair does look similar to yours. It's just a mass of curls piled on top of each other. You have the benefit of length which I am waiting for. I know I will always have shrinkage but at this length, it leaves me with this super crazy look in the front. Fortunately I won't be really trying to wear it out until the spring which gives me 6 months to get a few more inches.

I have a feeling you are normal porosity thus the cold rinse and the oil. I am low porosity. I can't do either of those. But I have been trying the castor oil after my hair starts to dry a bit. I also tried the Terresentials  Left Coast Lemon which I loved but it dries my hair out if I use it more than once a month. I do plan to get another bottle just to have on hand to use it monthly. 

How long is your hair? What stylers/gels do you use?


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 1, 2016)

Pokahontas said:


> I haven't either but I got my first successful braid out that I love! Hope I can replicate. I may start a thread if there isn't one already.


Omg it's so pretty your hair is always pretty


----------



## faithVA (Oct 1, 2016)

Pokahontas said:


> I haven't either but I got my first successful braid out that I love! Hope I can replicate. I may start a thread if there isn't one already.



I think you should start a thread just so we can see beautiful hair


----------



## Vshanell (Oct 1, 2016)

Ok ladies here's the braid out/twist out thread
https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/fall-winter-braid-out-twist-out-routines.801543/#post-23163829


----------



## Sharpened (Oct 1, 2016)

faithVA said:


> How long is your hair? What stylers/gels do you use?


My longest layers are hitting CBL. I tried watered-down Eco Styler, fail. Oddly enough, I don't need gel to style, but I want it to freeze my hair in place to reduce knots and tangles. I have some sugar-based gel to try; I will give a review after a couple applications.

You are correct; my porosity is normal. The only reason I do WO w/ castor oil and EOs is allergies. Jojoba and hemp seed oils also have that conditioning quality as well.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 1, 2016)

Sharpened said:


> My longest layers are hitting CBL. I tried watered-down Eco Styler, fail. Oddly enough, I don't need gel to style, but I want it to freeze my hair in place to reduce knots and tangles. I have some sugar-based gel to try; I will give a review after a couple applications.
> 
> You are correct; my porosity is normal. The only reason I do WO w/ castor oil and EOs is allergies. Jojoba and hemp seed oils also have that conditioning quality as well.



Interesting. We have similar curl patterns but I must have a lot more shrinkage than you. My longest layers are also CBL but it doesn't have anywhere near the same hang as yours. But it's good to know. I definitely need gel or something to style. Being low porosity I don't get enough water in my strands no matter what I do, so the gel helps to lock it in. 

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Sharpened (Oct 3, 2016)

I want to figure out how to use gel. After watching a couple of videos, I realize I need to practice techniques with cheap gel before I use my more expensive stuff.

Here are a couple of videos discussing the gel rinse method:
A half-cup of gel...
Where she talks about rubbing the gel in the hands and patting it on before rinsing is far more reasonable to me.

I guess I will suffer through greasiness from Eco Styler for a while...


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 3, 2016)

I did a washngo / twist-out. 

I created 8 chunky twists, having saturated each section with LI conditioner and UFD Curly Magic. I pinned the twists for stretch, then dried as long as I could under the dryer. 

Super positive note: When I started out, hair was hardly tangled this morning . . . due to yesterday's saturation with moisture, I think!


----------



## Sharpened (Oct 3, 2016)

I actually previewed this post so I could watch the videos. My Kindle stopped playing videos with ads at the beginning.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 3, 2016)

Sharpened said:


> I want to figure out how to use gel. After watching a couple of videos, I realize I need to practice techniques with cheap gel before I use my more expensive stuff.
> 
> Here are a couple of videos discussing the gel rinse method:
> A half-cup of gel...
> ...



Thanks for these videos! Interesting!

I am CONVINCED that if I could find some kind of way to capture my elongated, untangled hair with a gel that partners well with water, my regimen would go to a new level.

This gives me ideas! I will try this with CRN Curl Maker, UFD Curly Magic, and the Soultanicals gel once I get it.


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 3, 2016)

Here is my hair today. After my failed braid out I did a wash n go yesterday with Camille Rose honey conditioner(I purchased this at the natural hair show in the spring first conditioner from them I don't care for. It's sticky and my hair feels producty) and curl maker.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 3, 2016)

Sharpened said:


> I want to figure out how to use gel. After watching a couple of videos, I realize I need to practice techniques with cheap gel before I use my more expensive stuff.
> 
> Here are a couple of videos discussing the gel rinse method:
> A half-cup of gel...
> ...


That was interesting. 1/2 cup is a lot of gel especially as short as her hair is.

I'm not sure how much gel I use. I think next wash I will measure out 1/4 cup and see how much I use.

I'm not sure if I will try this or not. Anyone trying this?


----------



## Sharpened (Oct 4, 2016)

faithVA said:


> That was interesting. 1/2 cup is a lot of gel especially as short as her hair is.
> 
> I'm not sure how much gel I use. I think next wash I will measure out 1/4 cup and see how much I use.
> 
> I'm not sure if I will try this or not. Anyone trying this?


I just did. After my hot water rinse to coax the coils, I slathered on about a 1/3-cup of Eco Styler and rinsed most of it off under cold water. Drip drying as I type. Not going to bother blotting with t-shirts; if there is enough gel still left in my hair the drips will stop soon.


----------



## Joigirl (Oct 4, 2016)

This will be my last WNG for a while. I'm ready for a break and will be doing more TOs and Braid-outs. Let me know if there is a thread



Pokahontas said:


> I think I'll be going to braid or twist outs for the fall/winter. My hair needs a rest from wng's. I'll miss you all in this thread. Wonder if there's a braid out thread.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 4, 2016)

*Today's wash and go product combination:*
(Annabelle's) PerfectBlends Blue Agave Nectar Cleansing Condition, Kinky Curly Knot Today, and Kinky Curly Curling Custard 

Maybe it was my application or the recent protein treatment, but today's wng is shiny, soft, hydrated, moisturized, defined, not stringy, and not crunchy.


----------



## Sharpened (Oct 4, 2016)

It elongated my hair a centimeter and some areas still had too much gel, yuk. I ran errands with the windows down and the heat blasting to try to dry this stuff. Yeah, I will need a blowdryer and diffuser if I were to attempt this in the winter. Maybe I will try again, but it feels like it is going to take all day to dry.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 4, 2016)

Sharpened said:


> It elongated my hair a centimeter and some areas still had too much gel, yuk. I ran errands with the windows down and the heat blasting to try to dry this stuff. Yeah, I will need a blowdryer and diffuser if I were to attempt this in the winter. Maybe I will try again, but it feels like it is going to take all day to dry.



Mmm. Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Napp (Oct 4, 2016)

faithVA said:


> That was interesting. 1/2 cup is a lot of gel especially as short as her hair is.
> 
> I'm not sure how much gel I use. I think next wash I will measure out 1/4 cup and see how much I use.
> 
> I'm not sure if I will try this or not. Anyone trying this?



I never noticed how much gel I use but 1/2 a cup sounds like alot


----------



## faithVA (Oct 4, 2016)

Joigirl said:


> View attachment 375501 This will be my last WNG for a while. I'm ready for a break and will be doing more TOs and Braid-outs. Let me know if there is a thread


There is a thread.

https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/fall-winter-braid-out-twist-out-routines.801543/


----------



## faithVA (Oct 4, 2016)

Napp said:


> I never noticed how much gel I use but 1/2 a cup sounds like alot


It is a lot especially for her since her hair is so short.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 4, 2016)

faithVA said:


> It is a lot especially for her since her hair is so short.





Feels like a technique that will prove pretty expensive over time, too.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 4, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Feels like a technique that will prove pretty expensive over time, too.





YvetteWithJoy said:


> Feels like a technique that will prove pretty expensive over time, too.



Especially if you are using a different type of gel. I guess you can get eco styler pretty inexpensively. 



Sharpened said:


> It elongated my hair a centimeter and some areas still had too much gel, yuk. I ran errands with the windows down and the heat blasting to try to dry this stuff. Yeah, I will need a blowdryer and diffuser if I were to attempt this in the winter. Maybe I will try again, but it feels like it is going to take all day to dry.



I'm interested in hearing how your 2nd day hair is. I think she wets it every day.


----------



## Sharpened (Oct 4, 2016)

faithVA said:


> I'm interested in hearing how your 2nd day hair is. I think she wets it every day.


I ended up strategically rinsing in the sink to get those blobs of gel off and drying again with my car windows down. It definitely elongated the front about an inch. I will try again Thursday with less product.

What I really want is an all-natural spray gel without alcohol or humectants.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 4, 2016)

Sharpened said:


> I ended up strategically rinsing in the sink to get those blobs of gel off and drying again with my car windows down. It definitely elongated the front about an inch. I will try again Thursday with less product.
> 
> What I really want is an all-natural spray gel without alcohol or humectants.



Thank you for these details.

Spray gel? I've never seen this.

Do you think a spray will allow the product to saturate your hair? My hair is too dense for sprays: Sprays just lie on the top of my hair and the "undercarriage" of my hair goes neglected.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 4, 2016)

Sharpened said:


> I ended up strategically rinsing in the sink to get those blobs of gel off and drying again with my car windows down. It definitely elongated the front about an inch. I will try again Thursday with less product.
> 
> What I really want is an all-natural spray gel without alcohol or humectants.


Have you ever tried diluting your gel and spraying it on. I have done something similar at the beginning of the year and it worked pretty well. I did follow up with a little more gel for definition but the watered down gel worked pretty well.


----------



## Sharpened (Oct 5, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Spray gel? I've never seen this.
> 
> Do you think a spray will allow the product to saturate your hair? My hair is too dense for sprays: Sprays just lie on the top of my hair and the "undercarriage" of my hair goes neglected.


Google "hair gel spray" and you will see how yucky most of them are.

I don't care about penetration; my scalp prefers to be product-free, if possible. I want protection two inches from the roots down and a spray would give me better control without disturbing the tiny curl pattern. The only time I rake my fingers through my hair is with oil and running water.


faithVA said:


> Have you ever tried diluting your gel and spraying it on. I have done something similar at the beginning of the year and it worked pretty well. I did follow up with a little more gel for definition but the watered down gel worked pretty well.


I tried with the Eco Styler upthread, fail. I have another gel to try later; maybe that one can be watered-down.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 5, 2016)

Sharpened said:


> Google "hair gel spray" and you will see how yucky most of them are.
> 
> I don't care about penetration; my scalp prefers to be product-free, if possible. I want protection two inches from the roots down and a spray would give me better control without disturbing the tiny curl pattern. The only time I rake my fingers through my hair is with oil and running water.
> 
> I tried with the Eco Styler upthread, fail. I have another gel to try later; maybe that one can be watered-down.


It probably works better with a more natural gel. I hadn't thought about that. If any of the plastic type ingredients are high up on the list it probably won't work as well.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 5, 2016)

Today's Wash and Go:

1. Cowash and elongate (to help prevent tangles) with SM Hipo Masque
2. Condition with DevaCurl Decadence One Condition and left it in
3. Saturated hair with LOTS of Curls's Curls Goddess Botanical Gelle
4. Use shower water to disperse gel through hair and try to re-elongate already shrinking hair
5. Out of shower: Apply a little bit of Curls's Curls Goddess Botanical Gelle just in case shower water removed too much earlier
6. Air dry

I like it. It doesn't feel as moisturized as yesterday's wash and go (day before it had DC'd with Moisture Foundation, then that day used APB Blue Agave Nectar cowash, KCKT, and KCCC). But the definition and hang today are nice. I really think my previous protein treatment (Sally's Nutress protein packs) have helped my hair a lot. I bet if I had moisturized with Oyin Hair Dew before adding the gel, this would be almost as good as yesterday's.


----------



## Sharpened (Oct 5, 2016)

OK, in the following pic, I had too much gel in spot, so I had to rinse:






Here is the back, still damp. I got a little elongation and it felt weird on my neck:





Completely dry and the camera flash is getting on my nerves:





This is today, second-day hair under natural light:





My scalp and ears do not like first-day gel hair. I may try gel again tomorrow or go a third day; it depends on how I wake up.


----------



## Napp (Oct 5, 2016)

Sharpened said:


> OK, in the following pic, I had too much gel in spot, so I had to rinse:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your hair is so beautiful


----------



## Sharpened (Oct 5, 2016)

Thank you! I want to see how far I can go without protective styling.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 5, 2016)

Sharpened said:


> Thank you! I want to see how far I can go without protective styling.


It looks good.

With all of this technology I don't know why it's so hard to get a great shot. The camera flash is annoying.


----------



## Vshanell (Oct 5, 2016)

Sharpened said:


> I ended up strategically rinsing in the sink to get those blobs of gel off and drying again with my car windows down. It definitely elongated the front about an inch. I will try again Thursday with less product.
> 
> What I really want is an all-natural spray gel without alcohol or humectants.


You may be able to make a watered down flax seed gel. I've made it once but I'm not sure how well it would spray. It worked extremely well though. I'm just lazy with making it.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 5, 2016)

I put 1/4 cup of curl magic in a container. I was generous in each section and I still didn't use all of the gel. I can't imagine putting 1/2 cup of gel in my hair. Curl magic is a light gel. I don't think I could handle 1/4 cup of ecostyler. :lol

That was an interesting video. It got me thinking.


----------



## Sharpened (Oct 5, 2016)

Pokahontas said:


> You may be able to make a watered down flax seed gel. I've made it once but I'm not sure how well it would spray. It worked extremely well though. I'm just lazy with making it.


Just soaking the seeds should release an amount thin enough to use in a spray bottle, right?


faithVA said:


> I put 1/4 cup of curl magic in a container. I was generous in each section and I still didn't use all of the gel. I can't imagine putting 1/2 cup of gel in my hair. Curl magic is a light gel. I don't think I could handle 1/4 cup of ecostyler. :lol
> 
> That was an interesting video. It got me thinking.


I will admit rinsing did get rid of that greasiness the EcoStyler gives me. Maybe her technique works best on shorter hair?


----------



## Vshanell (Oct 5, 2016)

@Sharpened I think so. It may not be a strong hold to it though, if that's what your looking for.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 5, 2016)

Sharpened said:


> Just soaking the seeds should release an amount thin enough to use in a spray bottle, right?
> 
> I will admit rinsing did get rid of that greasiness the EcoStyler gives me. Maybe her technique works best on shorter hair?


It's working for her so I won't knock it. I may revisit in the spring. It's too cool right now for me to truly try this and let my hair dry.


----------



## Sharpened (Oct 6, 2016)

I got another sore spot on my scalp. Eco Styler is in the trash. I will scrunch in a light amount of the natural gel I have this weekend.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Oct 6, 2016)

I can't express how awesome my hair was today! I had a great hair day and pics don't do it justice. I have been experimenting with different conditioners as leave ins, and last night I used Suave Tropical Coconut under Krystal Eco. Really great results! my hair is responding really well to regular conditioners as a leave-in.


----------



## Sharpened (Oct 6, 2016)

The Mane Choice Crystal Orchid Biotin Infused Styling Gel

*Ingredients*: Aqua (Purified Water), Polysorbate-20, Persea Gratissima (Avocado) Oil, Vitamin E (Tocopheryl Acetate), Biotin, Silk Amino Acids, Lavandula Angustifolia (Lavender) Leaf Extract, Chamomilla Recutita (Matricaria) Flower Extract, Rosmarinus Officinalis (Rosemary) Leaf Extract, Urtica Dioica (Nettle) Extract, Tocopheryl Acetate (Vitamin E), Cholecalciferol (Vitamin D), Ascorbic Acid (Vitamin C), Equisetum Arvense (Horsetail) Extract, Glycine Soja (Soybean) Seed Extract, Betula Alba (Birch) Extract, Malva Sylvestris (Mallow) Extract, Tussilago Farfara (Coltsfoot) Flower Extract, Citrus Grandis (Grapefruit) Extract, Lonicera Caprifolium (Honeysuckle) Flower Extract, Salvia Officinalis (Sage) Leaf Extract, Calendula Officinalis Flower Extract, Aloe Barbadensis (Aloe Vera) Leaf Juice, Panthenol (Pro-Vitamin B5), Ulmus Fulva (Slippery Elm) Bark Extract, Marshmallow (Althaea Officinalis) Root (Organic), Aminomethyl Propanol (Water Soluble), Fragrance (Essential Oil Blend), Violet 2.

Has anyone tried this one?


----------



## GGsKin (Oct 7, 2016)

@Sharpened I haven't used this, but my hi-po friend uses this and it agrees with her hair. It really makes her curls and coils (4a/b) pop. She gets some hold and it's not hard. Although, it can leave her hair a little sticky.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 7, 2016)

whiteoleander91 said:


> I can't express how awesome my hair was today! I had a great hair day and pics don't do it justice. I have been experimenting with different conditioners as leave ins, and last night I used Suave Tropical Coconut under Krystal Eco. Really great results! my hair is responding really well to regular conditioners as a leave-in.
> 
> View attachment 375703



 Are you hipo, normpo, or lowpo? How did you apply the gel? Which Suave Coconut conditioner did you use? The coconut oil or the coconut milk? TIA!


----------



## Sharpened (Oct 7, 2016)

@YvetteWithJoy  Her hair reminds me of yours:


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 7, 2016)

Sharpened said:


> @YvetteWithJoy  Her hair reminds me of yours:



Thanks! I love your posts. I'll come back and watch this in the evening. I love her skin!


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Oct 7, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Are you hipo, normpo, or lowpo? How did you apply the gel? Which Suave Coconut conditioner did you use? The coconut oil or the coconut milk? TIA!



Hey lady! Sorry it took so long to respond.

This is the conditioner and gel I used:
 
 
I think I am normal porosity and I smoothed the conditioner and then raked and smoothed the gel in four sections.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Oct 7, 2016)

This method is really working out for me so far. Here is my hair right now fresh out of the shower:

 
When I rinse my hair each day it feels really healthy and nourished. Plus my curls seem more "springy". I wonder if this will last lol don't want to get too excited too soon. Can't beat 30 oz of "leave in" for a dollar and some change.


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 7, 2016)

Sharpened said:


> The Mane Choice Crystal Orchid Biotin Infused Styling Gel
> 
> *Ingredients*: Aqua (Purified Water), Polysorbate-20, Persea Gratissima (Avocado) Oil, Vitamin E (Tocopheryl Acetate), Biotin, Silk Amino Acids, Lavandula Angustifolia (Lavender) Leaf Extract, Chamomilla Recutita (Matricaria) Flower Extract, Rosmarinus Officinalis (Rosemary) Leaf Extract, Urtica Dioica (Nettle) Extract, Tocopheryl Acetate (Vitamin E), Cholecalciferol (Vitamin D), Ascorbic Acid (Vitamin C), Equisetum Arvense (Horsetail) Extract, Glycine Soja (Soybean) Seed Extract, Betula Alba (Birch) Extract, Malva Sylvestris (Mallow) Extract, Tussilago Farfara (Coltsfoot) Flower Extract, Citrus Grandis (Grapefruit) Extract, Lonicera Caprifolium (Honeysuckle) Flower Extract, Salvia Officinalis (Sage) Leaf Extract, Calendula Officinalis Flower Extract, Aloe Barbadensis (Aloe Vera) Leaf Juice, Panthenol (Pro-Vitamin B5), Ulmus Fulva (Slippery Elm) Bark Extract, Marshmallow (Althaea Officinalis) Root (Organic), Aminomethyl Propanol (Water Soluble), Fragrance (Essential Oil Blend), Violet 2.
> 
> Has anyone tried this one?


I tried it a couple of weeks ago. I have a post about it a few pages back.


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 7, 2016)

stephanie75miller said:


> On Monday I brought mane choice detangling conditioner and gel. I should have gotten the leave in but I got the detangler and didn't realize it was a rinse out conditioner until I got home. Oh well at that point I couldn't do anything since it was late and I wasn't going back out. I ended up using it as a leave in.  I really like the way it came out. Here is my hair yesterday.View attachment 373803View attachment 373805View attachment 373807


Here's my post @Sharpened


----------



## Sharpened (Oct 7, 2016)

Thank you, @stephanie75miller


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 7, 2016)

Sharpened said:


> Thank you, @stephanie75miller


Your welcome @Sharpened. I haven't used it again but I will. I'm a little up in the air about repurchasing. I liked it but didn't love it.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 12, 2016)

Sharpened said:


> @YvetteWithJoy  Her hair reminds me of yours:



I watched it just now.

Thanks for sharing!

I feel like I have a similar length and curl pattern and perhaps strand thinness as the lady in the video, but her density of hair is super low compared to mine. One day . . . one day!: I'm going to conquer this hair care process!


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 13, 2016)

Hey ladies here is day three of wash n go done kckt and kccc


----------



## Sharpened (Oct 13, 2016)

Regimen adjustment - After I oil and finger detangle, I put a plastic cap on while showering to keep the soap off my ends. I do my hot-to-cold rinse afterwards, if I feel like it. The one good thing about gel is that it stops those drippies while air-drying.

I decided to play with DH's ancient blow dryer (early 90s?) yesterday. This thing has only one temperature and two speeds. He only uses it when it is below zero and he has to scrape the cars, so it has lasted a looong time:






I gave mine away to a neighbor girl back in 2000 and never thought about using one again. Now I see why diffusers are needed. Look at that frizz. Windblown coils ahoy, LOL!





Yeah, I could get a sock diffuser, but nah, I will stick with air-drying.

Maybe one day I will risk a side-part...


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sharpened said:


> Regimen adjustment - After I oil and finger detangle, I put a plastic cap on while showering to keep the soap off my ends. I do my hot-to-cold rinse afterwards, if I feel like it. The one good thing about gel is that it stops those drippies while air-drying.
> 
> I decided to play with DH's ancient blow dryer (early 90s?) yesterday. This thing has only one temperature and two speeds. He only uses it when it is below zero and he has to scrape the cars, so it has lasted a looong time:
> 
> ...



I did a side part today, and that's rare for me. Do it!

Nice coils!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 13, 2016)

Today's wash and go:

1. Henna treatment for 8.5 hrs
2. SM hipo shampoo
3. DevaCurl Decadence One Condition steamed in and left in
4. KCKT
5. The Original Moxie Shape Shifter
6. KCCC
7. Air dry

Husband says back layers are bra strap length. Hmph. Well, front layers are collar bone length. No relaxer until FULL bsl!


----------



## Sharpened (Oct 13, 2016)

@YvetteWithJoy your hair is so lovely. I will be sad the day you put a relaxer on it.

Question: How do you put your hair away at night?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sharpened said:


> @YvetteWithJoy your hair is so lovely. I will be sad the day you put a relaxer on it.
> 
> Question: How do you put your hair away at night?



Aww! Many thanks! I'm struggling with it a bit.

Often I just wear a bonnet. I have a special needs child and another child, and often I collapse at night after all the monitoring. Every now and then I try to do better by either:
1. Putting my hair up in about 6 pony tail puffs to try to keep the hair a little separated and thus less tangly.
2. Chunky twisting in 6-8 twists (usually 8).
3. Green housing (spraying with a water/oil mix and putting on two processing caps and a bonnet).

I love being able to wash and go, and I hate that relaxed hair doesn't really allow for that (well, not MY hair when relaxed).

Yesterday I put so much time into my hair that I was just outdone! I'm going to keep trying with protein treatments and so forth to see if I can improve my hair's condition and stay natural. But I detangled for TWO HOURS yesterday and just had to stop. I never spent this much time, money, energy, research, or thought on my relaxed hair. I can't see sustaining this.

My hope: I have only ever had one true protein treatment. Quite a few folks with very fine, hipo hair have said that a high-protein DC turned their life around. I'm going to try that product and other similar products before I go anywhere near a relaxer. I won't relax unless I feel it's my best option.


----------



## Sharpened (Oct 13, 2016)

Maybe it is time to try other styles to give yourself a break: pony puff, buns, roller setting, blow drying straight, braids with or with extensions, etc. Wash and goes may have to become a "sometimes" thing for you.

I worry that the GHE dampness and your fine strands may make tangling worse, but I could be wrong.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sharpened said:


> Maybe it is time to try other styles to give yourself a break: pony puff, buns, roller setting, blow drying straight, braids with or with extensions, etc. Wash and goes may have to become a "sometimes" thing for you.
> 
> I worry that the GHE dampness and your fine strands may make tangling worse, but I could be wrong.



Agree!


----------



## faithVA (Oct 13, 2016)

V


stephanie75miller said:


> Hey ladies here is day three of wash n go done kckt and kcccView attachment 376341


Very pretty. You're starting to get some great hang.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Oct 13, 2016)

@stephanie75miller  your hair color is so pretty! Lovely wash and go.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Oct 13, 2016)

My chubby hair right now. Trying out light weight drug store gels and tonight I  used Pantene gel.


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 13, 2016)

Thank you @whiteoleander91  I am going to do henna for the first time this weekend. So I don't know how that's going to go but we shall see.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 13, 2016)

I love the  curls in the front of my hair. I hope as my back grows longer it has great curls as well. Since my sides are gray I'm not sure if they are going to curl  I will just have to wait and see.


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 13, 2016)

faithVA said:


> I love the  curls in the front of my hair. I hope as my back grows longer it has great curls as well. Since my sides are gray I'm not sure if they are going to curl  I will just have to wait and see.


My grey is pretty curly so far.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 13, 2016)

stephanie75miller said:


> My grey is pretty curly so far.


Mine is not. It is fairly straight


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 13, 2016)

whiteoleander91 said:


> My chubby hair right now. Trying out light weight drug store gels and tonight I  used Pantene gel.
> 
> View attachment 376381
> View attachment 376383


Have you tried treseme gel.  I've tried it before and it was ok. Although that was during the time I was still learning my hair and couldn't get second day hair. I haven't tried it recently


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Oct 13, 2016)

stephanie75miller said:


> Have you tried treseme gel.  I've tried it before and it was ok. Although that was during the time I was still learning my hair and couldn't get second day hair. I haven't tried it recently



I have and I didn't care for it. It smells *really* good but my hair was crispy CRISPY when it dried lol. But that was a while back so maybe my hair would respond better now.


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 13, 2016)

whiteoleander91 said:


> I have and I didn't care for it. It smells *really* good but my hair was crispy CRISPY when it dried lol. But that was a while back so maybe my hair would respond better now.


It did smell good. It reminded me of pears


----------



## Sharpened (Oct 14, 2016)

I will continue to play around with the Suncoat gel to see if it can help decrease my hair's movement, which, in turn, may reduce knots and tangles. Fortunately, the smell is light enough to be overtaken by the EOs in my castor oil mix. I scrunch it into the coils soaking wet, keeping it off my scalp. Now, I need to keep my hands out of my hair since I cannot randomly detangle with this stuff in it. The majority of my tangles right now come from shed hairs, so this will be interesting...


----------



## theRaven (Oct 14, 2016)

@Napp

I would like to join this awesome challenge with you ladies. Two years ago I renounced wash and go's because it was too much work and my fine hair was breaking off. Plus some days my hairstyle was just horrible.

Now I figured out the proper way to wash and go. I do weekly protein treatments at least once or twice for my fine strands. I no longer use gel which I think was the big culprit. I use Shea moisture shea butter leave-in as my holy trail conditioner, nothing else tops it. My curls are moisturized, clump, and still soft. I stretch the style for about 3 days with water sprays. I use coconut oil some days when I remember after the leave in conditioner. I also style my hair with a short bang instead of a side part. It suits my face much better.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 14, 2016)

Mocha126 said:


> @Napp
> 
> I would like to join this awesome challenge with you ladies. Two years ago I renounced wash and go's because it was too much work and my fine hair was breaking off. Plus some days my hairstyle was just horrible.
> 
> Now I figured out the proper way to wash and go. I do weekly protein treatments at least once or twice for my fine strands. I no longer use gel which I think was the big culprit. I use Shea moisture shea butter leave-in as my holy trail conditioner, nothing else tops it. My curls are moisturized, clump, and still soft. I stretch the style for about 3 days with water sprays. I use coconut oil some days when I remember after the leave in conditioner. I also style my hair with a short bang instead of a side part. It suits my face much better.



I can't view the attachment, but your post is so encouraging! 

Welcome!


----------



## theRaven (Oct 14, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I can't view the attachment, but your post is so encouraging!
> 
> Welcome!



Thank you. My aunt always said I had wash n go hair but I never believed her  I'm so used to perfecting my twistouts and braidouts. Now that I figured out my washn go style it's staying!

My new phone won't cooperate with this forum   I clicked the jpeg and I can see the pic.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 14, 2016)

Mocha126 said:


> @Napp
> 
> I would like to join this awesome challenge with you ladies. Two years ago I renounced wash and go's because it was too much work and my fine hair was breaking off. Plus some days my hairstyle was just horrible.
> 
> Now I figured out the proper way to wash and go. I do weekly protein treatments at least once or twice for my fine strands. I no longer use gel which I think was the big culprit. I use Shea moisture shea butter leave-in as my holy trail conditioner, nothing else tops it. My curls are moisturized, clump, and still soft. I stretch the style for about 3 days with water sprays. I use coconut oil some days when I remember after the leave in conditioner. I also style my hair with a short bang instead of a side part. It suits my face much better.




I cant see it but if i click it, it will pop up . Youre very pretty and so is your hair


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 14, 2016)

Mocha126 said:


> @Napp
> 
> I would like to join this awesome challenge with you ladies. Two years ago I renounced wash and go's because it was too much work and my fine hair was breaking off. Plus some days my hairstyle was just horrible.
> 
> Now I figured out the proper way to wash and go. I do weekly protein treatments at least once or twice for my fine strands. I no longer use gel which I think was the big culprit. I use Shea moisture shea butter leave-in as my holy trail conditioner, nothing else tops it. My curls are moisturized, clump, and still soft. I stretch the style for about 3 days with water sprays. I use coconut oil some days when I remember after the leave in conditioner. I also style my hair with a short bang instead of a side part. It suits my face much better.



I see it on a second try.

Goooooorgeous hair.


----------



## Sharpened (Oct 14, 2016)

Beautiful hair, @Mocha126 and welcome aboard!


----------



## theRaven (Oct 14, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> I cant see it but if i click it, it will pop up . Youre very pretty and so is your hair



Thank you


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 14, 2016)

Mocha126 said:


> @Napp
> 
> I would like to join this awesome challenge with you ladies. Two years ago I renounced wash and go's because it was too much work and my fine hair was breaking off. Plus some days my hairstyle was just horrible.
> 
> Now I figured out the proper way to wash and go. I do weekly protein treatments at least once or twice for my fine strands. I no longer use gel which I think was the big culprit. I use Shea moisture shea butter leave-in as my holy trail conditioner, nothing else tops it. My curls are moisturized, clump, and still soft. I stretch the style for about 3 days with water sprays. I use coconut oil some days when I remember after the leave in conditioner. I also style my hair with a short bang instead of a side part. It suits my face much better.


You have very pretty hair. Glad you found what works for your hair.  Please keep posting we love hair pics


----------



## beingofserenity (Oct 14, 2016)

Mocha126 said:


> @Napp
> 
> I would like to join this awesome challenge with you ladies. Two years ago I renounced wash and go's because it was too much work and my fine hair was breaking off. Plus some days my hairstyle was just horrible.
> 
> Now I figured out the proper way to wash and go. I do weekly protein treatments at least once or twice for my fine strands. I no longer use gel which I think was the big culprit. I use Shea moisture shea butter leave-in as my holy trail conditioner, nothing else tops it. My curls are moisturized, clump, and still soft. I stretch the style for about 3 days with water sprays. I use coconut oil some days when I remember after the leave in conditioner. I also style my hair with a short bang instead of a side part. It suits my face much better.



Pretty. Is the leave in the detangler? How do you apply it? I find it so sticky. I was thinking of diluting it with water.


----------



## theRaven (Oct 14, 2016)

@stephanie75miller @Sharpened @shawnyblazes @YvetteWithJoy 
Thanks you guys 

@beingofserenity 
Thank you. I don't believe its a detangler, at least I don't use it that way. I do think Shea Moisture has another line for detanglers. 
Yes the leave in is very sticky but once it dries my hair feels fluffy and not sticky. I love that it has a pump, so I use about 3 or 4 large pumps and apply in sections on damp hair.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 14, 2016)

Wooooooooooo, awesome wash and go today!!!!!!

Wash: VO5 clarifying poo

Detangle: VO5 smoothing conditioner, rinsed out

Steamed in and left in: DevaCurl Decadence  One Condition (HG!!!)

Raked in liberally: Camille Rose Naturals Curl Love Milk 

Hair flashed under shower water to elongate, with a little detangling

Raked in liberally: Camille Rose Naturals Curl Maker

Diffused and stretched to dry

Looooooooooooove it!!!!

Only bad note: Needed LOTS of detangling and I had just detangled recently


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 14, 2016)

Devacurl Decadence One Condition + CRN Curl Maker + diffuser

I think that's a winning combo for me, style-wise. I love looking at my hair right now. KCCC works great, too.

Now, if I can conquer tangling, I'll be set!


----------



## Napp (Oct 14, 2016)

Mocha126 said:


> @Napp
> 
> I would like to join this awesome challenge with you ladies. Two years ago I renounced wash and go's because it was too much work and my fine hair was breaking off. Plus some days my hairstyle was just horrible.
> 
> Now I figured out the proper way to wash and go. I do weekly protein treatments at least once or twice for my fine strands. I no longer use gel which I think was the big culprit. I use Shea moisture shea butter leave-in as my holy trail conditioner, nothing else tops it. My curls are moisturized, clump, and still soft. I stretch the style for about 3 days with water sprays. I use coconut oil some days when I remember after the leave in conditioner. I also style my hair with a short bang instead of a side part. It suits my face much better.



Yaaaaaaaasss! Your hair looks great!


----------



## LavenderMint (Oct 15, 2016)

Day six:
 Banded each night in five or six sections. 
I always forget how much I hate protective styling. I spent two weeks in twists. I lavished my ends with creams, oils and unicorn tears. And somehow I had a MASSIVE amount of fairy knots. 
Okay, Hair. You've been talking, I'm going to listen.


----------



## Sharpened (Oct 15, 2016)

Third day hair:





If I didn't have to do a coffee rinse for shedding, I would try for another day. The real test for this gel will be how well I can finger detangle tomorrow...


----------



## OhTall1 (Oct 16, 2016)

Background for today's WNG:  I was on vacation last week and came back on Friday with ridiculously dry hair.  I was already planning to do my full Sunday routine, including deep conditioner and semi permanent color.  I did a quick co-wash yesterday, just so I could run some errands without looking crazy in public. 

Products used:
Co-wash with  V05 kiwi lime clarifying conditioner
Left in a pump of Giovanni deep moisture conditioner
Sweet almond oil
Ampro curl activator gel for dry hair

This is Day 2:

View media item 128897
It looks and feels so nice, I almost don't want to redo it today!  I'm wondering if I've been doing too much, and if my hair is really just this simple to style.  It helped that the weather was perfect - very little humidity.  I'll try this routine again the next time I co-wash.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 16, 2016)

Fun wash and go today because I tried new products and combos that felt great.

1. Wash: SM hipo poo
2. DC: NaturelleGrow Indian Clay DC (divine on my strands -- firsttime use)
3. Leave-in: CRN Curl Love Milk
4. Style: Mixture of SM Curl Enhancing Smoothie and my gel (was advised to mix the SMCES with CRN Curl Maker for amazing bombness, but had to use SM hipo gel because I'm away from home)

We'll see! It was fun experimenting. Hair feels weighed down. Feels luxurious and moisturized, though. Is uber shiny! I hope all the white disappears upon drying!


----------



## Sharpened (Oct 16, 2016)

I will take a break from gels until my re-piercings heal in a few weeks. TBH, I really don't need it right now, since my hair shrinks up to nape length and castor oil rinsing keeps most of the frizz away.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 16, 2016)

I'm using up conditioners I don't want so I cowashed with Naturelle Grow, mud washed with a mix of sodium bentonite and calcium bentonite and gelled with Curl Magic.

My curls are slowly defining and my frizz is slowly decreasing.


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 17, 2016)

So I tried henna for the first time last night it seems to have covered my greys  I styled this morning with kckt and kccc


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 17, 2016)

This morning's wng is a repeat of a staple combination. Doing the Anthony Dickey Method and diffusing while stretching has me in love with my hair. Pictures don't do it justice. I'm so grateful to be loving my hair today.

Method
Section by section used the praying hands method with these products:
1. Steamed in DevaCurl Decadence One Condition with shower steam after flashing both sides of my conditioner-saturated hair under the shower water 
2. KCKT then flashed under shower water in same fashion (shower steamed while cleansing the body)
3. KCCC once out of the shower 
4. Diffused while stretching
5. Used baby wipe to remove stickiness on neck and ears

Enlarges upon click


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 17, 2016)

stephanie75miller said:


> So I tried henna for the first time last night it seems to have covered my greys  I styled this morning with kckt and kcccView attachment 376717



Gorgeous!


----------



## Vshanell (Oct 17, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> View attachment 376343
> 
> Today's wash and go:
> 
> ...


Really pretty!


----------



## Vshanell (Oct 17, 2016)

whiteoleander91 said:


> My chubby hair right now. Trying out light weight drug store gels and tonight I  used Pantene gel.
> 
> View attachment 376381
> View attachment 376383


I love chubby curls. Pretty!


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 17, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Gorgeous!


Thanks I was so nervous and it was actually pretty painless. I can definitely see doing it again


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 17, 2016)

stephanie75miller said:


> Thanks I was so nervous and it was actually pretty painless. I can definitely see doing it again



I'm jealous of your color! Wow! I've done it twice now (last week and the week before) and was nervous, too.

Hmmm! I don't get all that glorious color.

How did you do your henna treatment? What henna did you use, what did you mix it with, how long did you let it sit before application, and how long did you leave it in?

Did you notice any other effects of it?

I'm excited for you! Lol!


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 17, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I'm jealous of your color! Wow! I've done it twice now (last week and the week before) and was nervous, too.
> 
> Hmmm! I don't get all that glorious color.
> 
> ...


I used jamilla henna Jamila Henna Powder, 3.52 oz https://www.amazon.com/dp/B006K3TZS4/ref=cm_sw_r_sms_awd_x_NzobybKEVF92H I just mixed it was a can of coconut milk. I mixed on Friday night and and I didn't apply until Sunday evening only because I kept putting it off. I applied at 7pm and rinsed it at about midnight. I immediately put one of my Shea moisture masques on covered and went to bed. Then this morning I rinsed and styled with kckt and kccc. I haven't noticed anything out of the ordinary. I'm just happy I didn't end op with orange hair. I have less shrinkage but I didn't get a chance to sit under the dryer so it may shrink to normal once fully dry. However I'm not looking for less
Shrinkage I love my coils and don't want them altered.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 17, 2016)

stephanie75miller said:


> I used jamilla henna Jamila Henna Powder, 3.52 oz https://www.amazon.com/dp/B006K3TZS4/ref=cm_sw_r_sms_awd_x_NzobybKEVF92H I just mixed it was a can of coconut milk. I mixed on Friday night and and I didn't apply until Sunday evening only because I kept putting it off. I applied at 7pm and rinsed it at about midnight. I immediately put one of my Shea moisture masques on covered and went to bed. Then this morning I rinsed and styled with kckt and kccc. I haven't noticed anything out of the ordinary. I'm just happy I didn't end op with orange hair. I have less shrinkage but I didn't get a chance to sit under the dryer so it may shrink to normal once fully dry. However I'm not looking for less
> Shrinkage I love my coils and don't want them altered.



Thanks for the details! Beautiful!


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Oct 17, 2016)

Pokahontas said:


> I love chubby curls. Pretty!


Thank you!!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 17, 2016)

Soultanicals arrived. Some day this week I'll clarify with VO5 poo and then try the whole line to do the Anthony Dickey Method. 

Free product from Darcy's Botanicals also arrived today: the Curling Creme Gel. Smells DIVINE!  Oh my GOODNESS, it's making me want to push "pay now" on my mock DB cart containing the pumpkin seed conditioner and the other gel. I'm so curious about how the DB Curling Creme Gel compares to regular gel on my hair.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 18, 2016)

I tried several of the new-to-me Soultanicals for today's wash and go. Based on the results, next time I'd like to try the following product combination and techniques:

1. Detangler: Steam in Soultanicals Slip-N-Slide, Knot-Proof Hair Glide
2. DC as cowash: Shea Moisture High Porosity Moisture-Seal Hair Masque
3. Conditioner: DevaCurl Decadence One Condition (flashed under shower water to disperse)
4. Leave-in: Camille Rose Naturals Curl Love Milk (flashed under shower water to disperse)
5. Styler: Camille Rose Naturals Curl Maker (applied to sections via praying hands method)
6. Blow dry hair with large Afro Weightz (Sprangz) on ends
7. Shake, shape, fluff, etc.


----------



## Sharpened (Oct 19, 2016)

See, I has cow lick:





For many years, I had no idea why my hair naturally wanted to push back and separate on my right side. When I had my first boy and saw the fanned-out cow lick in the same area on his hairline, I realized that is what was going on with me. 

This is day #4 on this wash & go. The Suncoat gel is slowly wearing off (I did not break the gel cast), but at least it is not scratching up my ears like the Eco Styler did. DH says I have "Princess and the Pea" syndrome, just sensitive to everything.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 19, 2016)

Beautiful hair pics, ladies! Wow!

Update: Well, I'll be washing and going until December 16, which is when I scheduled my relaxer. I was planning on BKT-ing first to see if that helped with the webbing and tangling . . . and then texlaxing if that didn't help. But there have been so many bad comments shared with me from LHCF about those two options that I've just thrown in the towel. I give. 

This gives me a couple of months to try to grow back in my edges and to learn a healthy relaxed hair care regimen before relaxing. In the meanwhile, I want to see if trying more protein-laden products helps. I'm eyeing several Jakeala products. They look great!

Has anyone tried the Jakeala Honey Hair Thing, the Beer Conditioner, or the Apple Cider Vinegar shampoo of hers?


----------



## sj10460 (Oct 19, 2016)

@stephanie75miller your hair looks beautiful!  it has grown so nicely  Keep up the good work!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 19, 2016)

Anyone wash-and-go with Camille Rose Naturals Coconut Water Style Setter?

If so, what did you think of it? And what products did you combine with it?

TIA!


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 19, 2016)

sj10460 said:


> @stephanie75miller your hair looks beautiful!  it has grown so nicely  Keep up the good work!


Thanks @sj10460


----------



## KinksAndInk (Oct 19, 2016)

@YvetteWithJoy sweet honey hair thang is yummy. I haven't tried the new version, I request the original which is ooey gooey goodness. I mix with my DC and it leaves my hair nice and moist. I know that @IDareT'sHair steams with hers, I just sit under the dryer or put on 2 plastic caps and a hat because I have no room for a steamer at the moment.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 19, 2016)

KinksAndInk said:


> @YvetteWithJoy sweet honey hair thang is yummy. I haven't tried the new version, I request the original which is ooey gooey goodness. I mix with my DC and it leaves my hair nice and moist. I know that @IDareT'sHair steams with hers, I just sit under the dryer or put on 2 plastic caps and a hat because I have no room for a steamer at the moment.



Thanks so much!

Oh! I didn't know there was an old formulation. Boo! Oh, well. Maybe the new one is good. I have been wanting to try this thing for MONTHS. It sounds so YUMMY!

Thanks again: Your note allows me to wait with positive anticipation!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 20, 2016)

I really, really, really like today's wash and go.

Method and products:

Water rinse
Steam in and leave in *DevaCurl Decadence One Condition*
Per section on soaking wet hair: Mix equal parts *Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie with Camille Rose Naturals Curl Maker* and apply mixture using the praying hands method
_Side part hair, pull out bangs, and pull rest of hair into a downward hanging ponytail_
Air dry
Next time I will try the same process but try switching out the SMCES with Camille Rose Naturals Curl Love Milk. Then next time I'll try the same process and swap out the milk for Oyin Hair Dew. I'll compare all 3 to determine my new "staple wash and go" product combination. 

Progress!!!

Photos enlarge upon click:


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 20, 2016)

I think I'm going to get a gel for slicking down the hair at my part.


----------



## GGsKin (Oct 20, 2016)

@YvetteWithJoy I don't know about the hold of the curl maker, but have you tried using a scarf to slick down the front after you've applied your gel? You shouldn't have to use another holding product if you lay your part with a silk scarf. You can fluff the rest once you remove.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 20, 2016)

AbsyBlvd said:


> @YvetteWithJoy I don't know about the hold of the curl maker, but have you tried using a scarf to slick down the front after you've applied your gel? You shouldn't have to use another holding product if you lay your part with a silk scarf. You can fluff the rest once you remove.



 You are a natural hair genius! 

Duh, Yvette!!!! I've seen that before on YouTube and forgot all about that. Thanks, because I looked in my stash and have nothing that will give that type of slick and shiny hold, and I was like, "I can't. I can't go seeking another product."

Thanks for taking time to type this. I really, REALLY appreciate it.


----------



## GGsKin (Oct 20, 2016)

You're welcome @YvetteWithJoy. The silk.scarf is literally my best friend when it comes to slicking my hair down


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 21, 2016)

Day 5


----------



## Sharpened (Oct 21, 2016)

I wish I could hold my wash and go longer, but my scalp gets angry. I guess I will have to train it to do so.


----------



## LavenderMint (Oct 21, 2016)

Was at the beach for a professional development conference. My hair seriously loves that humidity. It was so soft and juicy, blowing all over the place and then settling back down so nicely.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Oct 22, 2016)

Kinky Curly Curling Custard wash and go. I used the Knot Today leave in and applied the custard in six sections. This is the best was and go evarrrr  I don't think I've ever used the Knot Today under the custard before but I will be sure to do so from now on.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 22, 2016)

KCKT and KCCC make the best of friends. 

Very pretty!


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Oct 22, 2016)

Okay last ones  sorry for spamming y'all I'm just really feeling my hurrr today


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Oct 22, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> KCKT and KCCC make the best of friends.
> 
> Very pretty!


Thank you! And yes they are perfect together!


----------



## Napp (Oct 22, 2016)

I'm glad you like the kinky curly combo. It just doesn't work for me for some reason


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Oct 22, 2016)

Napp said:


> I'm glad you like the kinky curly combo. It just doesn't work for me for some reason



Thank you! We'll see how it holds up tomorrow, but so far so good!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 23, 2016)

This weekend's wash and go:

Day 1: *Komaza Protein Hair Strengthener* (20 minutes): O.M.G.!!! My hair is TRANSFORMED!!!
Day 1: *Detangle with NaturelleGrow Protein-free Marshmallow Root DC* (put in twists, DC'ed under thermal cap and DC'd overnight under processing cap and satin bonnet)
Day 2: Section by section, rinse out NG DC and *apply DevaCurl One Condition* (felt weird this time around . . . maybe due to the Komaza Protein Hair Strengthener?). Twist wet hair into 6 sections (I tried 4, but my dense hair wasn't having it!)
Day 2: Section by section, apply sample of Komaza Care Aloe My Hair Styling Gel trying to surround all strands to try to protect some from future retangling (gel has ZERO crunch but somehow has hold and coats hair really nicely . . . I think this works???)
Ponytail hair with small clothy Ouchless band, leaving out hair on sides
Air dry and fluff
Hair, wet and gelled and ponytailed:
 

Hair 80% dry:


----------



## Sharpened (Oct 23, 2016)

@YvetteWithJoy seeing the bottom two pics, the words "peek-a-boo, I see you" popped up in my mind. I am so easily amused...


----------



## SheenaVee (Oct 23, 2016)

So I'm back to black hair and I'm also back to the more tamed, super defined look. I like that look in the autumn/winter whereas I always want my hair bigger and fluffier and a lighter colour in the summer. 

So I'm back to using my old fave: Ecostyler, Argan oil gel.

Here's a wash and go from yesterday:


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 23, 2016)

I normally do this with my stylers. Wetline goes over everything.  In spring/summer.


----------



## LavenderMint (Oct 24, 2016)

Yesterday was wash day. I'm going to have to put my hair away until this wind calms down: there were so many pine needles in my head it was like I shook a Christmas tree!! 
(I'll probably only last a week. Right now I'm banded in four ponytails and the plan is to wear head wraps.)


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 25, 2016)

Today I was going to go with THIS wash-and-go product combination:



But then I thought, "What!?!!! Wow! This line up is almost ALL SHEA MOISTURE! And I don't even like them like that. Let me see if can make a one-brand WnGo happen today!!!

So I swapped out the CRN Curl Maker for the gel below.

(To enlarge, please click.)


Results: Well . . . to be fair, I was rushing and didn't take my time applying the gel. However, still: I got some crunchiness . . . and also one tiny flaky area in the front. (Neither EVER happens for me with any gel when I leave DevaCurl Decadence One Condition under the gel).

I might try it again with better/careful gel application, but prolly not.  

ETA: I did not use the SMCES. Maybe THAT was the problem. But my hair felt so MOISTURIZED from the Manuka Conditioner . . .


----------



## Coilystep (Nov 1, 2016)

Revisited an old favorite. I used as I am leave in along with as I am curling jelly. Today is day 4


----------



## GGsKin (Nov 1, 2016)

Fresh wash and go. Today, I water rinsed (massaging my scalp and detangling), and then smoothed on diluted KCCC in small sections.


----------



## Sharpened (Nov 1, 2016)

I did a fermented rice water soak followed by my usual castor oil mix and water finger detangling.

I am testing out the Andalou gel. The directions said to apply on damp hair; I still did it on soaking wet hair, light hold.


----------



## Sharpened (Nov 3, 2016)

Found another oldie, but goodie: Do any 4a,b,cs wash and go??


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Nov 8, 2016)

Election Day wash and go. Shampooed and conditioned with Herbal Essences Totally Twisted. Some hair serum as my leave in and Eco styler gel.


----------



## GGsKin (Nov 9, 2016)

Day 3 hair this morning, after my henna treatment over the weekend. One pic with flash, one without.


----------



## Coilystep (Nov 9, 2016)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Day 3 hair this morning, after my henna treatment over the weekend. One pic with flash, one without.View attachment 378769 View attachment 378771


I love your hair it's so pretty. I'm loving the red tones of the henna.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Nov 9, 2016)

I'm going to do a washngo this Saturday.

 I'll be using the discontinued Hello Curly gel.  I'm sooo excited.


----------



## Coilystep (Nov 9, 2016)

I washed and deep conditioned on Sunday I styled with as I am leave in and curling jelly. This is my hair today. I let it get wet a little this morning especially in the bang area and part above my left ear I applied more curling jelly to those sections as my bang area was frizzy and part above my left ear was poofy (I really think that part is 4b maybe even C. It's very soft in that area and doesn't really curl). I really need to henna this weekend but don't really have the time I may do it Friday evening and sleep with it overnight.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Nov 14, 2016)

Hi, all. Lovely photos!

Miss you guys!  I'm still on my social media hiatus until December 1 (it's been *really* good to focus in on fitness and family and other things), but I permitted myself to log in to post at a poignant thread.

While logged in, I thought I'd share the wash-and-go technique I've found that's allowing me to wash-and-go without getting tangles and SSKs. She calls it a wash-and-go, but it's really a hybrid twist-out /wash-and-go, in my opinion. I think I'm going to refer to it as a wash-and-twist-and-blow . . . or something. 

Although the Curl Doctor (I think that's the guy's "name"???) says that heat from blow drying is okay, I'm saving this style for once-a-week at the most (usually Sundays for church). The rest of the time I'm wearing a low-hanging, pony-tailed twist-out that keeps my hair stretched, near tangle-free, and EASILY refreshed in the morning and protected at night. With all of this, hair care and styling and detangling are a breeze now, and I'm so grateful!

Here's my hair on my second attempt at the wash-and-tension-blow-twist-out-wash-and-wear  (NOTE: I use a strong gel [DevaCurl Ultra Defining Gel] so that my ends are separated and sealed, and I'm getting virtually no tangles or SSKs): https://blossomingfitnatural.files.wordpress.com/2016/10/10thanniversaryhaircropped.png?w=328&h=315

Here's her demo video:

I won't be able to reply to this thread until December 1, but I wanted to make sure I shared this here in case it helps anyone, especially anyone dealing with SSks/tangles.

Blessings, all!


----------



## LavenderMint (Nov 16, 2016)

Is there a gel with similar hold to Wetline (aka "the preciousssssssss") but no humectants? Not ecostyler & not KCCC & I picked up some UFD to try but need to check the ingredients.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Nov 16, 2016)

MeaWea said:


> Is there a gel with similar hold to Wetline (aka "the preciousssssssss") but no humectants? Not ecostyler & not KCCC & I picked up some UFD to try but need to check the ingredients.



The only thing similar I can think of is UFD but it doesnt have the weight of Wetline.  I  store Wetline for the spring/summer. Cant use it in the cold weather at all


----------



## Amarilles (Nov 16, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Here's her demo video:
> 
> I won't be able to reply to this thread until December 1, but I wanted to make sure I shared this here in case it helps anyone, especially anyone dealing with SSks/tangles.
> 
> Blessings, all!


Ah I do something like this! After washing I twist the hair (with just condish/leave-in), afterwhich I undo each twist, and apply a glob of gel to each strand. I do this to reduce volume, frizziness and control my puffy roots better. My WnG lasts 5-6 days longer than otherwise  And I usually get under the drier after I gel. I would avoid all this if flatter, sleeker hair is not your thing, though.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Nov 17, 2016)

I never did my Washngo. LOL

Lazy is the name of the game. Its cold in NJ.


----------



## Coilystep (Nov 20, 2016)

Washed with treseme flawless curls shampoo and conditioner. Then applied henna over night. Rinsed this afternoon and deep conditioned with Shea moisture's raw Shea butter masque for 30 Minutes under hooded dryer. Rinsed and then styled with Camille Rose curl love and curl maker then sat under hooded dryer for hour and a half.


----------



## Napp (Nov 20, 2016)

stephanie75miller said:


> Washed with treseme flawless curls shampoo and conditioner. Then applied henna over night. Rinsed this afternoon and deep conditioned with Shea moisture's raw Shea butter masque for 30 Minutes under hooded dryer. Rinsed and then styled with Camille Rose curl love and curl maker then sat under hooded dryer for hour and a half.View attachment 379733


Your hair looks so full!


----------



## Coilystep (Nov 20, 2016)

Napp said:


> Your hair looks so full!


Thanks @Napp


----------



## Sharpened (Nov 21, 2016)

The drippies were bugging me today, so I pressed a t-shirt firmly around my ends, much better. Wet head in the winter never bothered me since I don't stay in the cold very long (kisses remote car starter). 

The wash n go puff will be back next month. I never make puffs on dry ot damp hair. Now, I just need to not live in puffs all winter; it leads to complacency, then hair bored/laziness, then...


----------



## Coilystep (Nov 21, 2016)

Sharpened said:


> The drippies were bugging me today, so I pressed a t-shirt firmly around my ends, much better. Wet head in the winter never bothered me since I don't stay in the cold very long (kisses remote car starter).
> 
> The wash n go puff will be back next month. I never make puffs on dry ot damp hair. Now, I just need to not live in puffs all winter; it leads to complacency, then hair bored/laziness, then...


You had me  with your gif. I thought you cut your hair until I actually read your post.


----------



## Sharpened (Nov 21, 2016)

stephanie75miller said:


> You had me  with your gif. I thought you cut your hair until I actually read your post.


Oh, Lord, DH will be mad upset pretending like he is not for a month. That goofy tension I do not need.


----------



## BGT (Nov 21, 2016)

I did a wash n go yesterday after using a bentonnite clay mask. OMG, my curls have never been so defined and clumped together. I would definitely recommend a bentonnite clay mask if you haven't already used one before.


----------



## Sharpened (Nov 21, 2016)

BGT said:


> I did a wash n go yesterday after using a bentonnite clay mask. OMG, my curls have never been so defined and clumped together. I would definitely recommend a bentonnite clay mask if you haven't already used one before.


What did you mix yours with?


----------



## BGT (Nov 21, 2016)

Sharpened said:


> What did you mix yours with?



Honey and ACV


----------



## Guinan (Nov 21, 2016)

BGT said:


> Honey and ACV



I use the same additives but I also add alittle olive oil. I agree, I absolutely love using bentonite clay on my hair. I use it for almost every wash.


----------



## discodumpling (Nov 24, 2016)

Hey Sisters , I'm still bout that wash n go life...even if my last wash n go was almost 2 weeks ago! I've fallen into a routine of wash n go till it can't go no mo! Then I just pony puff it till I can wash it whenever. Trust and believe my hair is suffering. Still pursuing my BSBA degree and it is getting harder as I get closer to graduation next summer; So my hair has to take a back seat for now...could be washing it now but here I am talking bout it not being about it! 

'Nuff love & Thanksgiving blessings to the wash n go crew!


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Nov 24, 2016)

Happy Thanksgiving, ladies! Here is my wash and go for today.

 
 
 

Hope everyone has a happy and safe Thanksgiving!


----------



## Sharpened (Nov 24, 2016)

My tight, tiny, still wet wash-n-go puff. I feel like a baby:




And, yes, I am anti-slick anything, just oil and water. I clipped out 5 coils, but a few others wanted to join the party. A thousand little attitudes on my head, I swear...


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Nov 26, 2016)

stephanie75miller said:


> Ok I need some help ladies. I know @Pokahontas @Napp and @Saludable84 have all used the curl keeper. I used it on Sunday and loved it for the most part however my hair feels dry to me. I used the curl keeper leave in and gel. It looks beautiful but feels dry to me not really crunchy but dry. Has anyone else noticed this.



My hair hated Curl Keeper.  It was cute on day one but my hair was dry.  I gave it 3 chances before I returned it.


----------



## Coilystep (Nov 26, 2016)

naturalmanenyc said:


> My hair hated Curl Keeper.  It was cute on day one buy my hair was dry.  I gave it 3 chances before I returned it.


Yup my hair looked awesome but felt horrible. I have not revisited it. My hair looks and feels great with Camille, kinky curly, and as I am. I rotate these brands regularly with no issues.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Nov 26, 2016)

Soultanicals Knot Sauce to detangle wet hair
Curl Junkie gentle cleansing shampoo
Curl Junkie Repair Me protein conditioner
Curl Junkie Curl Rehab as leave in (topped with my oil mix)
Moroccanoil Curl Cream for styling

Blown dry (would normally diffuse but we're out of town)
Pardon the crappy editing on my phone.


----------



## Coilystep (Nov 26, 2016)

Washed this morning with treseme flawless curls shampoo and conditioner then styled with Camille Rose curl love and curl maker. I decided to not do bangs today.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Nov 26, 2016)

stephanie75miller said:


> Yup my hair looked awesome but felt horrible. I have not revisited it. My hair looks and feels great with Camille, kinky curly, and as I am. I rotate these brands regularly with no issues.



How are you using Camille Rose Curl Maker?  My sister just gave me a nearly full 12 Oz bottle.  She hates the smell.  It reminds me of Kinky Curly curling custard that I have not purchased in years.  I usually avoid gels.


----------



## Coilystep (Nov 26, 2016)

naturalmanenyc said:


> How are you using Camille Rose Curl Maker?  My sister just gave me a nearly full 12 Oz bottle.  She hates the smell.  It reminds me of Kinky Curly curling custard that I have not purchased in years.  I usually avoid gels.


I always pair it with curl love or one of her other conditioners (except the honey one I ended up with very sticky hair that week).  I go section by section raking and shaking (I follow the method that the YouTuber themaneobjective uses).  The smell is very understated to me. 

I feel I get better definition and longer wash n goes with gel. I don't have to do anything extra when using gel.


----------



## Coilystep (Nov 26, 2016)

@naturalmanenyc how long do your wash n goes last using only cream and what do you do at night


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Nov 26, 2016)

stephanie75miller said:


> I always pair it with curl love or one of her other conditioners (except the honey one I ended up with very sticky hair that week).  I go section by section raking and shaking (I follow the method that the YouTuber themaneobjective uses).  The smell is very understated to me.
> 
> I feel I get better definition and longer wash n goes with gel. I don't have to do anything extra when using gel.



I will test it out when I get home over my Curl Rehab. 
I had a sticky hair problem earlier this month with Honey curl forming custard. I'd never had that problem before and am not sure if it just didn't play well with curl rehab.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Nov 26, 2016)

stephanie75miller said:


> @naturalmanenyc how long do your wash n goes last using only cream and what do you do at night



I can generally go a week depending on the styler. 
I usually pull my hair into a high ponytail but lately I've been twisting it into 3 or 4 sections and let them loose before my shower. The steam/water makes any stretched/straight curls coil up again.


----------



## bluenvy (Nov 27, 2016)

Gorgeous wash and goes up in here.

@stephanie75miller do henna color  your hair like this? 
When I henna my hair is still its natural dark color, but my greys are red/orange


----------



## Coilystep (Nov 27, 2016)

bluenvy said:


> Gorgeous wash and goes up in here.
> 
> @stephanie75miller do henna color  your hair like this?
> When I henna my hair is still its natural dark color, but my greys are red/orange


Yes this the color I'm getting with the henna.  I think that since a large portion of my hair was lightened from when my hair was colored in the spring with regular dye that the henna took really well to those areas. The parts of my hair that are darker are pretty dark still. My greys are are coming out very red. So far I have hennaed twice once in October and once in November. So far I've mixed only henna and coconut milk.


----------



## overtherainbow (Nov 27, 2016)

Ladies, I need your expertise.  I don't know how to make my current WnG last after day three.  I get so much shrinkage at night 
I saw someone says they band their hair, so I'll try that.  So far, I've  tried:
Two pigtails
One fat twist down the back
Two twists down the back
Nothing, just a bonnet
All have only got me half decent day two hair that's too shrunken to do anything with by day 3 besides a boring updo. I wanted to do a braidout today but it's like my hair knows and decided to look super defined during my DC session, so I'm going to try a wash n go again.


----------



## Coilystep (Nov 27, 2016)

Are using a gel?  Are you wetting in the morning?  I have to use gel when styling. In the morning I let the steam loosen my hair up and then fluff with my hands when I get out of shower. I spray with water if needed.


----------



## GGsKin (Nov 27, 2016)

Getting my hair properly hydrated in the first instance, thorough gel application from root to tip, very little manipulation, and sleeping with my head covered are what allow my wash and goes to last multiple days. 

I get crazy shrinkage if I sleep with my head uncovered, otherwise it can be controlled by clipping my hair to stretch, or lightly banding before tying up with a silk.scarf.


----------



## overtherainbow (Nov 27, 2016)

stephanie75miller said:


> Are using a gel?  Are you wetting in the morning?  I have to use gel when styling. In the morning I let the steam loosen my hair up and then fluff with my hands when I get out of shower. I spray with water if needed.


Yep I'm using gel and a lot of it.   I never thought about using water. it always seems like a lost cause to me because my hair looks too far gone.  do you pineapple? Thanks!


----------



## overtherainbow (Nov 27, 2016)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Getting my hair properly hydrated in the first instance, thorough gel application from root to tip, very little manipulation, and sleeping with my head covered are what allow my wash and goes to last multiple days.
> 
> I get crazy shrinkage if I sleep with my head uncovered, otherwise it can be controlled by clipping my hair to stretch, or lightly banding before tying up with a silk.scarf.



I'll try banding  tonight in 4-6 sections. . I always sleep in a satin scarf of some sort with satin pillowcases. If banding doesn't work, at least my hair would be stretched out for an updo. Thanks!


----------



## Coilystep (Nov 27, 2016)

overtherainbow said:


> Yep I'm using gel and a lot of it.   I never thought about using water. it always seems like a lost cause to me because my hair looks too far gone.  do you pineapple? Thanks!


I don't pineapple.  I sleep in bonnet or loc soc. My hair is a little squished in the morning but always salvageable with steam and water. Towards the end of week usually on Friday I will let my hair get wet in shower and apply a little bit of gel. Now mind you I'm not restyling but just applying gel to spots that need it.


----------



## Coilystep (Nov 27, 2016)

Here is what I do generally but less water and I will rake and shake @overtherainbow


----------



## overtherainbow (Nov 28, 2016)

stephanie75miller said:


> Here is what I do generally but less water and I will rake and shake @overtherainbow


I never thought about reactivating the  curl like that.  I'll try this when my hair gets that sorry look again. I banded last night in 4 sections and my hair looks great now! bindings rough on my 4a strands though so I probably would just bonnet tomrrow


----------



## Amarilles (Nov 28, 2016)

My WnG as of late, I'm back to styling with the s-curl gel. I definitely prefer Wetline Xtreme, but I have the blue version (not the clear) and it's just so weird how the blue color of the gel stays under my nails all day after using it, it doesn't easily wash out.  And when wash day rolls around again (some 7-15 days after) my hair washes out blue from the gel. It's really starting to bug me. 

 

(Don't mind the few visible twists, they'll hide inside the hair once it's fully dry.)


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Nov 29, 2016)

@stephanie75miller 
@tapioca_pudding 

40% off Curls products
code: fb40

My sister loves the Blueberry control jelly.  I've never tried it.  
I returned the curls goddess after 3 attempts since it did not have enough slip for me.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Nov 29, 2016)

overtherainbow said:


> Ladies, I need your expertise.  I don't know how to make my current WnG last after day three.  I get so much shrinkage at night
> I saw someone says they band their hair, so I'll try that.  So far, I've  tried:
> Two pigtails
> One fat twist down the back
> ...



I embrace the shrinkage.  I like that my hair gets bigger over the course of the week.  I was using the pineapple trick at night in this photo along with curl cream.
I think this was 3 day hair.







blown out






Lately, I've been using 3 - 4 twists and letting the water/steam in the shower refresh my hair.


----------



## overtherainbow (Nov 30, 2016)

naturalmanenyc said:


> I embrace the shrinkage.  I like that my hair gets bigger over the course of the week.  I was using the pineapple trick at night in this photo along with curl cream.
> I think this was 3 day hair.
> 
> 
> ...


My ends are too old to embrace shrinkage from WnGs. they knot and eventually breakoff. The wetting method is working beautifully, but it's too much manipulation for my winter time routine. So I might go back to braidouts and updos until until easter. I'm happy I found a way to make my wngos last


----------



## GGsKin (Nov 30, 2016)

Day 4 hair after a henna gloss on Saturday. It really made my red pop! I used red raj henna, water and AOWC. After rinsing I DCd with a little Mielle Organics Babassu Oil and Mint DC and AOWC. I finished with fresh aloe juice and diluted KCCC.


----------



## theRaven (Nov 30, 2016)

First pic from Thanksgiving Day. Second pic after church.


----------



## Coilystep (Nov 30, 2016)

Mocha126 said:


> First pic from Thanksgiving Day. Second pic after church.


Very pretty @Mocha126


----------



## theRaven (Nov 30, 2016)

stephanie75miller said:


> Very pretty @Mocha126



Thank you.


----------



## theRaven (Nov 30, 2016)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Day 4 hair after a henna gloss on Saturday. It really made my red pop! I used red raj henna, water and AOWC. After rinsing I DCd with a little Mielle Organics Babassu Oil and Mint DC and AOWC. I finished with fresh aloe juice and diluted KCCC.View attachment 380645



That henna gloss gave your hair such a beautiful shine and red tint. How do you like Aloe juice for your hair?


----------



## Coilystep (Nov 30, 2016)

Day 5 I sprayed with water this morning and put more curl maker in front and put my bang back in.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Nov 30, 2016)

Mocha126 said:


> First pic from Thanksgiving Day. Second pic after church.


so cute!!


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Nov 30, 2016)

stephanie75miller said:


> Day 5 I sprayed with water this morning and put more curl maker in front and put my bang back in.View attachment 380661



DH thought your photos in this thread with darker hair were of my hair. lol


----------



## GGsKin (Nov 30, 2016)

Mocha126 said:


> That henna gloss gave your hair such a beautiful shine and red tint. How do you like Aloe juice for your hair?



Thank you and to think it's my first gloss (I did leave on overnight). I didnt think I'd get much colour but it is quite bright in reality.

The aloe is ok. My hair tends to like it fresh- whether I just rub the inner leaf on my roots, or grind it to juice but I don't think I will use every wash. I feel like my scalp loves it, but my hair did feel a little stiffer after pouring it this time round.


----------



## beingofserenity (Nov 30, 2016)

you guys have some great hair!


----------



## Guinan (Nov 30, 2016)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Day 4 hair after a henna gloss on Saturday. It really made my red pop! I used red raj henna, water and AOWC. After rinsing I DCd with a little Mielle Organics Babassu Oil and Mint DC and AOWC. I finished with fresh aloe juice and diluted KCCC.View attachment 380645



I ABSOULUTELY  your curlies!!!! They always look so damn moisturized and springy!


----------



## GGsKin (Nov 30, 2016)

pelohello said:


> I ABSOULUTELY  your curlies!!!! They always look so damn moisturized and springy!



Thank you @pelohello


----------



## Vshanell (Dec 4, 2016)

Hey ladies! I'm still doing braid outs but today I stumbled upon something and I am intrigued. I wash and let my hair air dry before doing braid outs. My natural curls are really nice and voluminous with no product. I got some pretty good definition here considering I dried my hair with a regular towel!

I still braided it up but it really made me want to try a no product wng or maybe a conditioner only wng hmmm

It's frizz because I used a towel and I was playing in it. I didn't care about definition because I was braiding it but if I did put some care in it I think it will turn out nice. It was so big, light and fluffy!


----------



## Coilystep (Dec 4, 2016)

@GraceJones this is the thread I was referring to. HTH.


----------



## Coilystep (Dec 13, 2016)

Day 2 styled with Camille Rose curl maker and curl love.


----------



## nycutiepie (Dec 15, 2016)

Hi Everyone  I've been following this thread and started wearing my hair in a wash n go exactly 2 months ago.  Here are 3 pics where
I used Devacurl No Poo and Conditioner, followed Netwurks Xcel21 (applicator bottle to scalp only), followed by Devacurl Ultra Defining Gel.

  

After washing, I apply everything to soaking wet hair.  My hair was probably 100% dry in these pics since it was the end of the day.  My hair is fine and dries pretty quickly.  I think I'm 4AB with 2 patches of 4C on each side.  However, the 4C is debatable since I have a defined curl pattern in those areas but the hair is just a little more coarse.

I hope you ladies do this challenge again for 2017 since I'm in this for the long haul.


----------



## Coilystep (Dec 15, 2016)

nycutiepie said:


> Hi Everyone  I've been following this thread and started wearing my hair in a wash n go exactly 2 months ago.  Here are 3 pics where
> I used Devacurl No Poo and Conditioner, followed Netwurks Xcel21 (applicator bottle to scalp only), followed by Devacurl Ultra Defining Gel.
> 
> View attachment 382109 View attachment 382111 View attachment 382113
> ...


Very pretty @nycutiepie. You got really good  results with deva curl. I've been thinking about retrying them. I tried the arc angel gel a long time ago but really wasn't that impressed. I think I will try the whole decadence line instead of just one thing this time.


----------



## nycutiepie (Dec 15, 2016)

stephanie75miller said:


> Very pretty @nycutiepie. You got really good  results with deva curl. I've been thinking about retrying them. I tried the arc angel gel a long time ago but really wasn't that impressed. I think I will try the whole decadence line instead of just one thing this time.



Thank you and it means a lot.......especially coming from you 

I went to the Devachan salon for a Devacut when I started in October and I've been using their products with good results ever since.  I alternate between this gel and Kinky Curly.  When I use KK, I use the KKNT beforehand and sometimes I use the KKNT before the Deva Ultra Defining Gel.  I'll post more pics of the KK shortly so maybe I can get some comparison feedback.


----------



## Coilystep (Dec 15, 2016)

nycutiepie said:


> Thank you and it means a lot.......especially coming from you
> 
> I went to the Devachan salon for a Devacut when I started in October and I've been using their products with good results ever since.  I alternate between this gel and Kinky Curly.  When I use KK, I use the KKNT beforehand and sometimes I use the KKNT before the Deva Ultra Defining Gel.  I'll post more pics of the KK shortly so maybe I can get some comparison feedback.


You are so sweet.   We are all a work in progress. I have learned so much from the ladies in this thread. I wish there was a devachan in Georgia I would definitely go.


----------



## GGsKin (Dec 15, 2016)

Day 2 hair, after a Tuesday DC session with AOWC, clay wash and oil rinse (grapeseed and jojoba). Styled with diluted KCCC.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Dec 15, 2016)

Does anyone love their day 1 hair?  I find that I prefer my hair only on day 2 and beyond once it gets bigger.
I have fine hair that looks scraggly when wet and covered with product.  I have to do a lot of fluffing and stretching overnight to get a full look.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Dec 15, 2016)

It's too damn cold for wash & go hair.  Not that I leave the house with wet hair but smushed, dry hat hair isn't cute.
It was snowing in NYC today.  I'm going back to crochet braids for the winter as soon as I can get an appointment.


----------



## OhTall1 (Dec 15, 2016)

naturalmanenyc said:


> Does anyone love their day 1 hair? I find that I prefer my hair only on day 2 and beyond once it gets bigger.


I prefer the first two days.  The only reason I'm about to go 4 days now is because I'm too lazy to wash and color my hair.


----------



## GGsKin (Dec 15, 2016)

naturalmanenyc said:


> Does anyone love their day 1 hair?  I find that I prefer my hair only on day 2 and beyond once it gets bigger.
> I have fine hair that looks scraggly when wet and covered with product.  I have to do a lot of fluffing and stretching overnight to get a full look.



I prefer everyday after day one. On day 1, my mainly fine lo-po hair hangs and is way too wet to look good.


----------



## Coilystep (Dec 15, 2016)

@naturalmanenyc have you tried drying under hooded dryer? My day 1 hair is pretty fluffy since I sit under dryer.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Dec 15, 2016)

stephanie75miller said:


> @naturalmanenyc have you tried drying under hooded dryer? My day 1 hair is pretty fluffy since I sit under dryer.



Yep, I can't do wet hair all day.  I sit under the dryer and recently started to use a blow dryer with diffuser.


----------



## nycutiepie (Dec 16, 2016)

My Deva Salon stylist told me that my hair would take longer to dry as it became healthier.  That has not been the case and I think my hair is pretty healthy but maybe I'm wrong.  I'm starting to assume that it's because my hair is so fine?

I used to do the MHM when I first started to wash n go but now I only use mud on the weekend.  Anyway, here are some pics of my Day 1 (1st 2 pics) and Day 2 (2nd 2 pics) hair using Kinky Kurly.


----------



## Coilystep (Dec 16, 2016)

Did my henna last night. My holiday party was tonight. This was my hair. Styled with as I am leave in conditioner and curling jelly.


----------



## Rain20 (Dec 17, 2016)

@nycutiepie It may be the porosity of your hair that makes it take longer to dry. I know others that used KC say the product causes longer drying times.


----------



## nycutiepie (Dec 17, 2016)

Rain20 said:


> @nycutiepie It may be the porosity of your hair that makes it take longer to dry. I know others that used KC say the product causes longer drying times.


No, I probably wasn't clear.  My hair dries rather quickly.  I'm questioning whether or not it's healthy because my stylist said it would take longer to dry when it became healthy.


----------



## nycutiepie (Dec 17, 2016)

stephanie75miller said:


> Did my henna last night. My holiday party was tonight. This was my hair. Styled with as I am leave in conditioner and curling jelly. View attachment 382367


Very pretty.  Hope you enjoyed the party.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Dec 20, 2016)

nycutiepie said:


> No, I probably wasn't clear.  My hair dries rather quickly.  I'm questioning whether or not it's healthy because my stylist said it would take longer to dry when it became healthy.


I find that the rate my hair dries is dependant on the products I use and how much. Drying time is not really a good indicator of how healthy your hair is. It's more a reflection of porosity. If it's high porosity it will dry faster because it doesn't hold on to water as much as low porosity. 

As your hair gets healthier it may change porosity but not always. Don't worry about it as long as everything seems well with your hair.


----------



## nycutiepie (Dec 20, 2016)

BronxJazzy said:


> I find that the rate my hair dries is dependant on the products I use and how much. Drying time is not really a good indicator of how healthy your hair is. It's more a reflection of porosity. If it's high porosity it will dry faster because it doesn't hold on to water as much as low porosity.
> 
> As your hair gets healthier it may change porosity but not always. Don't worry about it as long as everything seems well with your hair.



Thank you. You would think that I know that as long as I've been here but this natural hair is a whole new game for me.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Dec 20, 2016)

nycutiepie said:


> Thank you. You would think that I know that as long as I've been here but this natural hair is a whole new game for me.


Glad I could help. I know your pain. Being natural for many is uncharted territory. Once you figure out your hair's little cues it's a sinch.


----------



## GGsKin (Dec 21, 2016)

Day 8 hair this morning, after refreshing on Sunday by spritzing water and applying a little gel. I baggied all day yesterday. Before bed, I spritzed my scalp with Xcel21, massaged and tied down with a damp silk scarf.


----------



## Napp (Dec 21, 2016)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Day 8 hair this morning, after refreshing on Sunday by spritzing water and applying a little gel. I baggied all day yesterday. Before bed, I spritzed my scalp with Xcel21, massaged and tied down with a damp silk scarf.View attachment 382965 View attachment 382967



wow i really like that look!


----------



## GGsKin (Dec 22, 2016)

Napp said:


> wow i really like that look!



Thanks Napp. Someone - I can't remember who now- posted a pic (attached) of a protective style that inspired me;


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Dec 23, 2016)

I tried a new product for my wash and go and I think I'm in love. It's the eden body works coconut curling creme. I didn't know what to expect because I've never used a curling creme but wow did it surprise me. It's super thick and really weighs my hair down but doesn't prevent fullness like gel does to my hair. It's also fool proof and I can tell within an hr of drying where it's going to shrink to.

I love this stuff and am so glad I tried it. I got great elongation and definition but still got the fluff I like. This is honestly the best new product I've bought since maybe 2012. To top it all off it washes out easily and is cost efficient. The only problem I have with this product is it leaves my hair a little oily which isn't a deal breaker for as good as it is.

This is day 2 of my wash and go with the eden body works.


----------



## Sharpened (Dec 27, 2016)

I wish my hair would look like hers when it gets longer, but I doubt I have that thickness anymore:


----------



## nycutiepie (Dec 28, 2016)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Day 8 hair this morning, after refreshing on Sunday by spritzing water and applying a little gel. I baggied all day yesterday. Before bed, I spritzed my scalp with Xcel21, massaged and tied down with a damp silk scarf.View attachment 382965 View attachment 382967


Your hair looks great @AbsyBlvd  !!!! Has your hair thickened up because I thought you used to be my fine haired sister? These pics look like you've gone to the thickhaired side.


----------



## Coilystep (Dec 28, 2016)

Washed my hair today should have washed on Saturday or Sunday but I've been lazy since I was working from home the majority of the week. Washed with treseme flawless curls shampoo and conditioner. Then styled with as I am leave in and curling jelly. Then I let it air dry since I wasn't going anywhere.


----------



## GGsKin (Dec 29, 2016)

nycutiepie said:


> Your hair looks great @AbsyBlvd  !!!! Has your hair thickened up because I thought you used to be my fine haired sister? *These pics look like you've gone to the thickhaired side*.



You know if they came and got me, I wouldn't put up much of a fight@nycutiepie lol. Thank you, I haven't abandoned you my fine haired sister, as my strands are mostly fine but it has filled out a fair bit over this past year. I noticed a good few young hairs coming in. I think they are playing catch-up with the rest.


----------



## GGsKin (Dec 29, 2016)

@stephanie75miller Your hair looks great. I am loving your colour.


----------



## Coilystep (Dec 29, 2016)

AbsyBlvd said:


> @stephanie75miller Your hair looks great. I am loving your colour.


Thanks @AbsyBlvd  I'm loving the henna.


----------



## nycutiepie (Dec 29, 2016)

AbsyBlvd said:


> You know if they came and got me, I wouldn't put up much of a fight@nycutiepie lol. Thank you, I haven't abandoned you my fine haired sister, as my strands are mostly fine but it has filled out a fair bit over this past year. I noticed a good few young hairs coming in. I think they are playing catch-up with the rest.


Lol.  Well, that gives me hope.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## Guinan (Dec 29, 2016)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Day 8 hair this morning, after refreshing on Sunday by spritzing water and applying a little gel. I baggied all day yesterday. Before bed, I spritzed my scalp with Xcel21, massaged and tied down with a damp silk scarf.View attachment 382965 View attachment 382967



I just love this hairstyle


----------



## GGsKin (Dec 29, 2016)

pelohello said:


> I just love this hairstyle



@pelohello Thank you. Me too, so much so, I washed my hair on Tuesday and the same style again.


----------



## GGsKin (Dec 29, 2016)

nycutiepie said:


> Lol.  Well, that gives me hope.  Keep up the good work.



Yes, keep it up. I enjoy seeing your hair pics. You're making great progress.


----------



## Napp (Dec 29, 2016)

Everyone's hair looks so nice


----------



## Napp (Dec 29, 2016)

nycutiepie said:


> Hi Everyone  I've been following this thread and started wearing my hair in a wash n go exactly 2 months ago.  Here are 3 pics where
> I used Devacurl No Poo and Conditioner, followed Netwurks Xcel21 (applicator bottle to scalp only), followed by Devacurl Ultra Defining Gel.
> 
> View attachment 382109 View attachment 382111 View attachment 382113
> ...



Is this the arc angel gel? I bout a deva curl holiday kit and a small sample of the one conditioner and I wasn't wowed by the conditioner or the gel. my box is just sitting there


----------



## nycutiepie (Dec 29, 2016)

Napp said:


> Is this the arc angel gel? I bout a deva curl holiday kit and a small sample of the one conditioner and I wasn't wowed by the conditioner or the gel. my box is just sitting there


No this is the ultimate or ultra (can't remember which) defining gel. I use the decadence line which is the one for type 4 hair. It's stronger than the arc angel.


----------



## OhTall1 (Dec 30, 2016)

Quoting myself since it's almost my WNGiversary.  Two years ago, I decided that over the two week  Christmas break from work, I was going to try and see if I could master the art of styling my natural hair.  

Silly rabbit!  Two years later, I'm still trying to master it, but I'm having far more good days than when I first started.
Today's look (Sorry the first one is so blurry!)
View media item 128949



LaChaBla said:


> Happy New Year ladies!
> 
> I'm not a part of this challenge, but maybe you can help.  I'm trying to see if I can wash and go and I'm having problems.
> 
> ...


----------



## Coilystep (Jan 2, 2017)

I used alikay naturals dulce curling lotion and alikay naturals aloe berry styling gel. This was the first time I tried it. I like so far.


----------



## Coilystep (Jan 4, 2017)

So here are my thoughts on alikay naturals. I will probably purchase again however I can't see using it regularly because it has virtually no hold. I did a spin class last night and this morning I had to refresh with water and more product. My hair is super soft and fluffy which I really like but don't see how I would maintain without really wetting everyday. With Camille Rose and as I am I do re-wet but not everyday and I usually don't have to reapply products. I will play around with the alikay naturals a little more. 

I would like to say they smell really really good


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 4, 2017)

@stephanie75miller I love the smell of that aloe berry. It's a shame, there's no hold for me either so I never repurchased.


----------



## Coilystep (Jan 4, 2017)

Here is my hair today I wet it this morning and reapplied the alikay naturals curl lotion and the aloe berry gel. I didn't have time to sit under dryer this morning but it's already mostly dry. Thank God it's not really cold yet. We might have snow on Friday though.


----------



## pearcey (Jan 4, 2017)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Thanks Napp. Someone - I can't remember who now- posted a pic (attached) of a protective style that inspired me;View attachment 383045



That is beautiful.  Are those hair parts "normal" ? 

My hair is this way now, never been as long as it is and i am fretting a bit

but wasnt sure if it was just my hair growing more.  Thanks so much for posting. 

I wanted to start a thread but didnt know the words.


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 4, 2017)

pearcey said:


> That is beautiful.  Are those hair parts "normal" ?
> 
> My hair is this way now, never been as long as it is and i am fretting a bit
> 
> ...



Hi @pearcey. If you're talking about the width of her partings (hair looking full or sparse), then yes I'd say they look normal to me, for her hair.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Jan 5, 2017)

stephanie75miller said:


> Here is my hair today I wet it this morning and reapplied the alikay naturals curl lotion and the aloe berry gel. I didn't have time to sit under dryer this morning but it's already mostly dry. Thank God it's not really cold yet. We might have snow on Friday though.View attachment 384617


Stephanie I always adore your hair and the growth you've had since the beg of the thread is awesome. I personally love the as I am gel on your hair the best but that's just my opinion. It looks great with all the gels you use but that one in particular is my fave on you.


----------



## Coilystep (Jan 5, 2017)

BronxJazzy said:


> Stephanie I always adore your hair and the growth you've had since the beg of the thread is awesome. I personally love the as I am gel on your hair the best but that's just my opinion. It looks great with all the gels you use but that one in particular is my fave on you.


Aww thanks you are so sweet. The as I am is one of my favorites as well, but the product junkie in me won't let stop trying other gels. You made me smile.


----------



## Coilystep (Jan 9, 2017)

This is day 4.  I used an oldie but goodie from my stash. Twisted sista amazing dream cream gel. I recently purchased their clarifying shampoo and leave in.


----------



## Napp (Jan 9, 2017)

I've been quietly crusin through my winter wash n goes. I wash,dc and style my hair once a week. so far I like the results of Shea moisture detangler and wet line extreme gel. my wash n go lasts all week.

This week I felt like I wanted to try something new so I purchased mirta de perales extreme hold gel and hask super leave in. here are my results 







I had soft touchable hair that dried quickly. let's see how long this wash n go lasts. this may be a hg gel for me!


----------



## Coilystep (Jan 9, 2017)

Napp said:


> I've been quietly crusin through my winter wash n goes. I wash,dc and style my hair once a week. so far I like the results of Shea moisture detangler and wet line extreme gel. my wash n go lasts all week.
> 
> This week I felt like I wanted to try something new so I purchased mirta de perales extreme hold gel and hask super leave in. here are my results
> 
> ...


Is this the gel? 
Is this an appropriate price?  I'm always on the hunt for more gels.


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 9, 2017)

Napp said:


> I've been quietly crusin through my winter wash n goes. I wash,dc and style my hair once a week. so far I like the results of Shea moisture detangler and wet line extreme gel. my wash n go lasts all week.
> 
> This week I felt like I wanted to try something new so I purchased mirta de perales extreme hold gel and hask super leave in. here are my results
> 
> ...



   @Napp I was gonna say your hair looks sooo soft, and then I scroll down and read what you wrote lol. It really does look touchable. You may have to smack some hands away this week lol


----------



## Napp (Jan 9, 2017)

stephanie75miller said:


> Is this the gel?
> Is this an appropriate price?  I'm always on the hunt for more gels.



I bought mine in the bss for 4 dollars. so far I like it but it would be a better summer gel for me


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 16, 2017)

Washed my hair today. I DC with APB Ultra Conditioning Souffle, and followed with a clay mix. DIY aloe lotion on ends, and diluted KCCC as usual.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Jan 18, 2017)

So recently I tried another product for my wash and goes and it's just my second time using it but so far I'm in love. It's the Camille Rose Curl Maker. 

I loved the Edens Body Works but it just didn't last long enough for me. So I went on the search for something that would last longer. From the reviews on here (mainly stephanie's) I decided to try it. I am so glad I did. It did everything the Curl Creme did but with none of the cons. 

The first time I used it my hair lasted 6 days. It would have gone longer but I wanted to wash my hair to experiment more with it. 

I'm on my second wash and go with this product and it came out better than the first time. My hair was fluffier and fuller the way I like it but still elongated and even though today was day 5 it has minimal frizz. It can totally go another day. Day 5 looks like previous wash and goes day 2.

I'm so glad I tried it. Thanks @stephanie75miller for posting the pics that made me want to try it.


----------



## Coilystep (Jan 18, 2017)

BronxJazzy said:


> So recently I tried another product for my wash and goes and it's just my second time using it but so far I'm in love. It's the Camille Rose Curl Maker.
> 
> I loved the Edens Body Works but it just didn't last long enough for me. So I went on the search for something that would last longer. From the reviews on here (mainly stephanie's) I decided to try it. I am so glad I did. It did everything the Curl Creme did but with none of the cons.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you liked it. Camille Rose is one of my favorite lines. 

My hair did not like the Eden body works gel or cream at all.


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 18, 2017)

Fully dried Day 3 hair this eve. This morning, I sprayed a little APB Refresher on my lower length and left it to sink in.


----------



## Coilystep (Jan 19, 2017)

This is day 6. I used mane choice conditioner and gel. I didn't put my bonnet on last night. I wet in shower this morning and put additional gel on several sections.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Jan 21, 2017)

stephanie75miller said:


> I'm glad you liked it. Camille Rose is one of my favorite lines.
> 
> My hair did not like the Eden body works gel or cream at all.


Eden's styling products seem to be either a love or hate type of thing for people. It's def not for everyone looking at the reviews on youtube. Most complained as I did that the style just didn't last. What didn't you like about it? 

I got 7 days out of this wash and go but by day 6 I had to clip up the front and wear it half up half down. It still looked really cute though. My hair was super soft too. I think I've found my holy grail styler. I love everything about it. It really reminds me of the old kiss my face upper management gel.


----------



## Coilystep (Jan 21, 2017)

BronxJazzy said:


> Eden's styling products seem to be either a love or hate type of thing for people. It's def not for everyone looking at the reviews on youtube. Most complained as I did that the style just didn't last. What didn't you like about it?
> 
> I got 7 days out of this wash and go but by day 6 I had to clip up the front and wear it half up half down. It still looked really cute though. My hair was super soft too. I think I've found my holy grail styler. I love everything about it. It really reminds me of the old kiss my face upper management gel.


Well when tried the curling cream it provided no hold whatsoever. It just set on top of my hair. Although that's what most creams do so I wasn't too surprised. When I tried the gel it left my hair hard.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Jan 21, 2017)

stephanie75miller said:


> Well when tried the curling cream it provided no hold whatsoever. It just set on top of my hair. Although that's what most creams do so I wasn't too surprised. When I tried the gel it left my hair hard.


Oh okay. It didn't provide enough hold for me either. It looked great on day 1 and 2 but by day 3 it was a frizzy mess. It also made my hair really oily which I hated. 

Are you low porosity? That might be why creams sit on top of your hair.


----------



## Coilystep (Jan 22, 2017)

BronxJazzy said:


> Oh okay. It didn't provide enough hold for me either. It looked great on day 1 and 2 but by day 3 it was a frizzy mess. It also made my hair really oily which I hated.
> 
> Are you low porosity? That might be why creams sit on top of your hair.


I'm pretty sure I'm low porosity


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Jan 22, 2017)

stephanie75miller said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm low porosity


Okay yeah I fig that from your description.


----------



## Napp (Jan 22, 2017)

I tried a few new things this wash day
Devacurl b'leave in
Devacurl Arc angel gel

Now when wet my curls looked great. I like that my hair looked extra full and I had not even dried it yet.

So I saw on YouTube Mahogany curls had a video about her wash n go dried in one hour with the devatowel. so I went and got me a devatowel since I hate walking around with wet hair and would like to use less heat on my hair.

So I put it on and slept with it on. the next morning I took it off and my hair was still wet and the curls looked crazy. I guess I have a hair texture that does not "plop". the hold was also way too soft so I'm putting it in my summer gel stash.

So after all dat I went to sallys to make a bad day a little better. I remember mahogany curls used Paul Mitchell the conditioner back in the day before she became sponsored. so since sallys had the gvp version, I decided to try it.

So today I used PM the conditioner with wet line xtreme gel and I noticed my hair is less sticky than when I use Shea moisture products as leave ins.

The true test will be how long this lasts. I need my wash n goes to last me a full week and look decent.

Here are my results. my hair is less shiny than usual but its fuller, more elongated and less sticky to the touch.






Compared to my usual results


----------



## OhTall1 (Jan 22, 2017)

First pics of 2017.
View media item 128975DevaCurl No Poo Decadence
Eden Bodyworks jojoba monoi deep conditioner
Kenra curl styling conditioner as a leave in
Eden Bodyworks pudding souffle
argan oil
Camille Rose curl maker gel
Dried with diffuser until 50% dry

I didn't realize until after I'd already started washing today, but I went a full 7 days without rewashing.  I just used my DIY refresher spray twice a day and my hair didn't get dry at all.  I colored last weekend and used some products that I don't typically use on a regular basis (Schwartzkopf Vibrance demi permanent color plus Sally's Fauxlaplex products) but I'm hoping to get good results again this week.


----------



## Sharpened (Jan 23, 2017)

I make wash-n-go puffs entirely under running water. Major detangle day will be puff day. It makes for a struggling pony puff—it does not obey gels; it cannot make up its mind whether it wants to either hang or puff up; and it takes two days to dry. I don't mind...


----------



## OhTall1 (Feb 6, 2017)

View media item 128981Today's WNG

Chagrin Valley Cafe Moreno bar
Eden Bodyworks jojoba monoi deep conditioner
Kenra curl styling conditioner as a leave in
Eden Bodyworks pudding souffle
argan oil
Sweet Soul Magic gel
Air dried


----------



## Sharpened (Feb 6, 2017)

Reviving the coils after detangling and a week of the puff. First step, oil and water finger-detangle, then clay wash:





Two days later, oil and water only, second-day hair:





Two days later, oil and water, followed by guava tea rinse. My hair loved that tea. Hair is 70% dry here:





Today, one week later, mostly dry and normal again. Water, oil, and Transition Creme (rinsed-out):





Maybe one day I will care about perfectly defined coils... Maybe not...


----------



## Napp (Feb 6, 2017)

has anyone had a wash n go last two weeks? (yes im getting lazier.)

I am currently loving my eco styler hair and paul mitchell the conditioner leave in. my hair is soft and touchable even a week later. I kinda want to see how much I can get away with! For science of course! LOL


----------



## Sharpened (Feb 6, 2017)

Napp said:


> has anyone had a wash n go last two weeks? (yes im getting lazier.)
> 
> I am currently loving my eco styler hair and paul mitchell the conditioner leave in. my hair is soft and touchable even a week later. I kinda want to see how much I can get away with! For science of course! LOL


I wish I could but the sheds scare me, causing me too many tangles. Enjoy the freedom you have, my dear.


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 8, 2017)

Napp said:


> *has anyone had a wash n go last two weeks?* (yes im getting lazier.)
> 
> I am currently loving my eco styler hair and paul mitchell the conditioner leave in. my hair is soft and touchable even a week later. I kinda want to see how much I can get away with! For science of course! LOL



Lol test those limits. I have but I hate removing all the shed hair so I try not to go that long.


----------



## Coilystep (Feb 9, 2017)

This day 5. I styled with kinky curly knot today and kinky curly curling custard. I also did an amala treatment for the first time prior to washing.


----------



## Napp (Feb 9, 2017)

Lol wrong thread


----------



## OhTall1 (Feb 11, 2017)

So this was Monday morning after I washed my hair on Sunday night.View media item 128981Every morning and evening since then, I've sprayed it with a mix of water, argan oil, castor oil, glycerine, aloe vera gel and fragrance oil.  A few nights I used some Camille Rose Curlaide Moisture Butter on top of the DIY spray.  This was from this morning.

View media item 129003
My WNGs typically don't last this long and when they do, I'm forced to wear a puff multiple days.  I wore my hair up in a puff on Friday, but not out of necessity.


----------



## Coilystep (Feb 14, 2017)

Day 4 of kinky curly knot today and kinky curly curling custard


----------



## Vshanell (Feb 14, 2017)

Hey ladies! Been wanting more volume to my wng's. I figured out for my hair in order to get that I need to apply products to dampened hair vs soaking wet and with a light hand. I was pretty happy with these results.


----------



## Coilystep (Feb 14, 2017)

Pokahontas said:


> View attachment 388875 Hey ladies! Been wanting more volume to my wng's. I figured out for my hair in order to get that I need to apply products to dampened hair and with a light hand. I was pretty happy with these results.


 Your hair looks great as usual


----------



## Vshanell (Feb 14, 2017)

stephanie75miller said:


> Your hair looks great as usual


Thanks girl! I've missed you all too. Been trying to check in once in awhile but I'm back to wng's so I'll be here more often.


----------



## Coilystep (Feb 21, 2017)

Hey ladies I got my hair dyed jet black on Saturday. I finally styled last night after walking around with a puff for two days. Nothing special just washed with treseme flawless curls shampoo and conditioner then styled with kckt and kccc.


----------



## uofmpanther (Feb 21, 2017)

Just checking in to say I'm still doing my wash n gos.  Last one was as I am leave-in, camille rose cocoa nibs serum and UFD Curly Magic.  I plopped for about 20 mins after. It took less time to dry, but it also dried more shrunken and a little frizzy, but soft. At first I thought it was the plopping that made it shrink, then I remembered that I don't usually do oil with my wash n go because that led to shrinkage.  Going to try the combo and plopping again without the cocoa nibs.


----------



## OhTall1 (Feb 21, 2017)

I feel like I have my winter routine down now.  Just in time for the weather to warm up. 
I used the same stuff I used for my past few check ins, only I swapped the Sweet Soul Magic for Uncle Funky's Daughter Curl Magic.  Looks like it's a winner.

View media item 129079


----------



## Colocha (Feb 22, 2017)

@AbsyBlvd, how do you keep your wash and gos overnight? We have a similar curl pattern; my curls have been popping recently and I want to start wearing wash and gos before I realize my hair was lying to me.


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 23, 2017)

Colocha said:


> @AbsyBlvd, how do you keep your wash and gos overnight? We have a similar curl pattern; my curls have been popping recently and I want to start wearing wash and gos before I realize my hair was lying to me.



Lol. When my hair was shorter, I'd just leave it loose and either tie it up at night with a silk scarf, or wear a baggy to bed.

Now that my hair is a little longer, when I wear it out, at night I do two loose rolls going back or I loosely tie it back in one and secure with a band made from cut tights. All covered with a silk scarf. My hair doesn't shrink much from wet to dry so severe shrinkage is not a problem.


----------



## Colocha (Feb 23, 2017)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Lol. When my hair was shorter, I'd just leave it loose and either tie it up at night with a silk scarf, or wear a baggy to bed.
> 
> Now that my hair is a little longer, when I wear it out, at night I do two loose rolls going back or I loosely tie it back in one and secure with a band made from cut tights. All covered with a silk scarf. My hair doesn't shrink to much from wet to dry so sever shrinkage is not a problem.


Thank you!! I'll try them out.


----------



## Colocha (Feb 24, 2017)

Okay, don't want to speak too soon but I may be joining yall in the wash and go life. I want to give it a week or two more before I decide for real but a single low ponytail (with an extra wide satin scrunchie) keeps my hair perfectly. I even managed to work in an hour long wash day after a workout, complete with minor detangling. The real test will be in a week when I do a major detangling.

But I love how my hair sits so much. Shrinkage gives me a heart shaped curly fro that sits from neck length to just brushing shoulder at the bottom. Will include pics if I feel like it in the future.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Mar 2, 2017)

I really enjoyed her tips, and I love the diffuser she has. She's got me 37% tempted to try the Ouidad curl definer, which supposedly creates awesome coils.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Mar 6, 2017)

New gel!!! Mielle Organics Honey & Ginger Styling Gel. Here is a link to reviews at the Mielle Organics website: https://mielleorganics.com/products/honey-ginger-styling-gel?variant=21857873733

I'm currently trialing it. It cost me about $13 at Sally's, much more economical than what has been my best-performing gel -- Camille Rose Naturals Curl Maker.

I applied it to JUST ONLY my bang.  I didn't want to go through applying it to my entire head if it wasn't going to work out. (I've finally gotten smart about patch testing. ) Also, I only wanted to use a little, because if it didn't/doesn't work out, back to Sally's it goes.

*Method of application:* I applied it liberally, and this time I didn't apply anything beneath it. (I just wanted to see the effects of the gel alone.) I shingled it in.
*Effect:* This gel is not giving me as much shrinkage as most gels give me.  Yay!  Therefore, interestingly, my 4a coils in my bang look like 4b s-like waves right now, because of the captured stretch. Yes, it's that stretched! Coils now = waves.

*Thoughts so far: *So far, I loooooooooooooooooooooooooove it! It has a very very very slight crunch, so for me its hold is better than the Camille Rose Naturals Curl Maker. But at the same time, despite having that very slight crunch, my hair feels very soft. This product smells like lemons in a yummy way. The scent is strong during application, but once it dries it's so faint you can hardly smell it. (Well, at least I can't smell it on my one little tuft of hair that is a bang.  )

Next: Trying it with a leave-in beneath it, and trying it for a twist-out.


----------



## Napp (Mar 7, 2017)

I used kinky curly spiral spritz and my hair is so shrunken it looks like I just did a bc. It's insane!


----------



## discodumpling (Mar 7, 2017)

Still about that wash n go life! As I celebrate a decade of nappturality (April 1st..big tings a gwan!!) I will treat myself to a much needed trim and share some anniversary pics in my favorite thread!


----------



## uofmpanther (Mar 7, 2017)

I did a wash n go today with my As I Am Leave-in and the Eco Styler Coconut gel.  I am definitely loving the As I Am Leave-in because there is no white residue.  I am also loving the Eco Styler Coconut, even though I don't love Coconut Oil.  The gel leaves my hair nicely defined, though not as much as Camille Rose or UFD.  I forgot to take a picture before I put it up for the night, so I have to remember to take a pic of my second day hair.


----------



## Luscious850 (Mar 8, 2017)

Haven't posted in a while school took over but I've still been  consistent with my wash and go's.

*Sunday March 5, 2017

Cleansing process*:
1. Cleanser: SM Manuka Honey and Mafura Oil Shampoo
2. Deep Conditioner: SM Manuka Honey and Mafura Oil Masque

------
*Styling:*
4. Leave in: SM Raw Sheabutter Detangler
5. Moisturizer: SM Coconut & Hibiscus Curl Enhancing Smoothie
6. Styler: ECO Styler Gel Coconut Oil

------
*Results*:
My hair is extremely soft to the touch. Almost feels like Day 3 hair.

-----
*Final thoughts:*
I'm really impressed with this new gel.  Initially I thought it would be too soft of a hold for me but it's been dayyyys and the definition is still there. It's truly the best of both worlds.

Pro: my hair is softer than it would usually be on day 1
Pro: no white residue
Pro: hair is very pliable and I'm able to style it in different ways
Pro: my wash and go is holding its definition throughout the week
Con: still shedding so I may have to add a cow ash mid week to keep my hair detangled (just an idea) or maybe I can experiment with different products.
Con: with my hair coming out so soft on day 1 my fear is that my hair won't hold up as well as it would with the other gels. Not really a con but something to look out for
I didn't take any specific head shots on washday because I wasn't anticipating on posting however I do have pictures (from Snapchat, lol) of myself from that day and the day after.


----------



## uofmpanther (Mar 9, 2017)

uofmpanther said:


> I did a wash n go today with my As I Am Leave-in and the Eco Styler Coconut gel.  I am definitely loving the As I Am Leave-in because there is no white residue.  I am also loving the Eco Styler Coconut, even though I don't love Coconut Oil.  The gel leaves my hair nicely defined, though not as much as Camille Rose or UFD.  I forgot to take a picture before I put it up for the night, so I have to remember to take a pic of my second day hair.


My second day hair turned into a disaster, but that's on me. I didn't put my hair up right at night, then made the problem worse in the shower the next day. Sigh...


----------



## Joigirl (Mar 13, 2017)

If you ladies haven't tried the Eco Styler Black Castor and Flaxseed Oil...you've got to try it! It has surpassed even my UFD Curly Magic for Wash n gos. My hair dried with a gel cast, but after scrunching, it is as soft as if I used a cream, but with minimal frizz. It is a winner. I haven't used it for a TO yet, but I am very impressed so far.


----------



## Napp (Mar 13, 2017)

Joigirl said:


> If you ladies haven't tried the Eco Styler Black Castor and Flaxseed Oil...you've got to try it! It has surpassed even my UFD Curly Magic for Wash n gos. My hair dried with a gel cast, but after scrunching, it is as soft as if I used a cream, but with minimal frizz. It is a winner. I haven't used it for a TO yet, but I am very impressed so far. View attachment 391609



Where did you get yours?


----------



## Joigirl (Mar 13, 2017)

Napp said:


> Where did you get yours?



From this online store. The shipping is way overpriced though and is based on your state of residence.

http://hairtobeauty.com/


----------



## uofmpanther (Mar 14, 2017)

I tried Eco Styler Argan oil. I got good first day hair, but second day was a no go. Either EcoStyler isn't right for me for wash n gos or I've forgotten how to preserve them. I think it's the Eco, but I still at the black castor oil one...lol

I thought I took a pic of first day hair with Argan, but I'm not finding it.


----------



## Coilystep (Mar 20, 2017)

Yesterday I washed with treseme flawless curls shampoo and conditioner. I styled with tgin leave in and tgin curl bomb gel. My hair today is soft and fluffy.  It's a winner so far.  However I will hold final judgment until I've worked out a few times.


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 22, 2017)

I think today is day 4 hair. After my wash days over the weekend. I finished with my tried and true KCCC (diluted with water and a little steeped hibiscus). 

This is after an active Pilates session, head massage, and NW21 scalp spritz.


----------



## Sharpened (Apr 6, 2017)

Decided to try Wetline gel and stretching with a blow dryer. The gel did not like the blow-drying; it started pilling up on me. The only other product on my hair is my Castor/Hemp Oil Mix and Rooibos Tea Rinse. I got a little stretch, but not sure it was worth the effort.

I also decided to play around with my little clips from China:














The end result, a nappy Peppermint Patty from the Peanuts gang. This is why I hate side parts:





Side was still messed up:





I tried to fix it, but made it worse and auto flash turned itself back on:





I kind of like this one:


----------



## Napp (Apr 6, 2017)

Omg I nearly died at the nappy peppermint patty. LMAOOOO
@Sharpened


----------



## LavenderMint (Apr 7, 2017)

I have another appointment tomorrow for a DevaCut. Looking forward to wearing my wash and go again.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Apr 7, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> Decided to try Wetline gel and stretching with a blow dryer. The gel did not like the blow-drying; it started pilling up on me. The only other product on my hair is my Castor/Hemp Oil Mix and Rooibos Tea Rinse. I got a little stretch, but not sure it was worth the effort.
> 
> I also decided to play around with my little clips from China:
> 
> ...



It's beautiful and really growing, mama! Looooooove! Those coils are awesome.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Apr 7, 2017)

Joigirl said:


> If you ladies haven't tried the Eco Styler Black Castor and Flaxseed Oil...you've got to try it! It has surpassed even my UFD Curly Magic for Wash n gos. My hair dried with a gel cast, but after scrunching, it is as soft as if I used a cream, but with minimal frizz. It is a winner. I haven't used it for a TO yet, but I am very impressed so far. View attachment 391609



How was the Eco Black Castor Oil and Flaxseed gel on Day 2 and Day 3, @Joigirl?


----------



## Alma Petra (Apr 7, 2017)

Napp said:


> I used kinky curly spiral spritz and my hair is so shrunken it looks like I just did a bc. It's insane!


Does this mean that it enhances the curls? I am desperately on the look out for anything that can enhance my curls.


----------



## Napp (Apr 7, 2017)

Alma Petra said:


> Does this mean that it enhances the curls? I am desperately on the look out for anything that can enhance my curls.


 i think its a styler aimed at wavy/lose curl looks. my hair was passed my shoulders and shrunk into a tiny fro with it.


----------



## LavenderMint (Apr 8, 2017)

I used Krystal EcoStyler for this wash and go and it's gross. I reallllllllllly don't like it. It's super crunchy & shrunken. 
My hair has obviously grown and I'm retaining some length but I'll be glad to lose a few inches today if it means less tangles, ssk and splits.


----------



## Sharpened (Apr 8, 2017)

@MeaWea Whatchu talkin'bout? Your hair looks fabulous!


----------



## OhTall1 (Apr 8, 2017)

MeaWea said:


> I have another appointment tomorrow for a DevaCut.


I had one today.  My hair was shaped like a freakin' trapezoid.  The stylist probably could've trimmed it and reshaped it into something less geometric but I just went with a cut.

View media item 129145


----------



## Joigirl (Apr 8, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> How was the Eco Black Castor Oil and Flaxseed gel on Day 2 and Day 3, @Joigirl?


It was really good. I can't get more than 4-days, but for such an inexpensive gel, I don't mind.


----------



## Alma Petra (Apr 9, 2017)

Napp said:


> i think its a styler aimed at wavy/lose curl looks. my hair was passed my shoulders and shrunk into a tiny fro with it.



Wow this is enticing! I will put it on my to try list..


----------



## Alma Petra (Apr 9, 2017)

OhTall1 said:


> I had one today.  My hair was shaped like a freakin' trapezoid.  The stylist probably could've trimmed it and reshaped it into something less geometric but I just went with a cut.
> 
> View media item 129145


I looove your cut! It's really beautiful! Sort of heart-shaped and I'm envious of how well defined and springy your curls are! What do you do to get this level of definition?


----------



## LavenderMint (Apr 9, 2017)

Thank you, @Sharpened! It was just so crunchy!! I'm usually a WetLine Extreme user but to prep for the cut they tell you which brands to use for your wash and go.

This is the after. She cut about two inches off. I can see the difference but hubby had to pull to be sure lol 
 
It was funny that she is always so fascinated by how long my hair is; it was about two feet long all around. It's still pretty long but now it's layered.


----------



## LavenderMint (Apr 9, 2017)

OhTall1 said:


> I had one today.  My hair was shaped like a freakin' trapezoid.  The stylist probably could've trimmed it and reshaped it into something less geometric but I just went with a cut.
> 
> View media item 129145


Your hair looks cute!! The shape is really flattering and your curls are gorgeous!


----------



## OhTall1 (Apr 9, 2017)

Alma Petra said:


> I looove your cut! It's really beautiful! Sort of heart-shaped and I'm envious of how well defined and springy your curls are! What do you do to get this level of definition?


This is all thanks to my awesome Deva stylist.  I took that pic right after I left him yesterday.  In addition to Deva products, just depending on what's going on with my hair, he may use products by MopTop, Original Moxie or two brands that I've never seen mentioned here before, Innersense or Long Hair Don't Care.


----------



## discodumpling (Apr 11, 2017)

It always happens for me and my hair this way...everybody going right and myhair wants to go left. I really wanted to like the new eco Flax....but my hair is like nope, with a leave-in , without a leavein, with a moisturizer or without a moisturizer my 2nd and beyond day hair is unacceptable with this product. It effortlessly sucks the moisture out of my hair! Multi day hair is just not possible with this product because I fear the resulting dryness will lead to breakage.
Now that new Coconut gel  though...I was prepared not to like it after watching and reading an abundance of negative reviews. But my hair is like "yaaaaasssss bih; this is what we like!!" Soft defined and flakeless curls & kinks! Give us more give us more!! The coconut will go into regular rotation along with Argan, and Olive Oil Eco and the Flax will be banished to teenage boy use only.


----------



## Vshanell (Apr 11, 2017)

I've started back doing wng's on soaking wet hair. It may lack volume at first but I get more days out of it and that's what I want. I'd rather just let it get bigger as the days go on than start out with it big because it doesn't last.

This is a week old wng that I refreshed with can't curl Activator and gel to get one more day out of it. I loved how it turned out even more than the initial wng lol.


----------



## Sharpened (Apr 12, 2017)

I cleansed my hair and scalp with an hour-long aloe gel treatment and FRW, followed by finger-detangling with Castor/Hemp Oil, nothing else:


----------



## Vshanell (Apr 14, 2017)

Current wng done with SM JBCO styling lotion, Curl Keeper Original and LA Looks Sport gel


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Apr 14, 2017)

Revisiting finger detangling. My wash and go is super springy and defined today. Serum as a leave in and Eco Argan.


----------



## Alma Petra (Apr 14, 2017)

Vshanell said:


> View attachment 394895 Current wng done with SM JBCO styling lotion, Curl Keeper Original and LA Looks Sport gel



Your volume is amazing! I'm totally in love 

I am also admiring the pout  What's the lipstick that you've got on?


----------



## Vshanell (Apr 14, 2017)

Alma Petra said:


> Your volume is amazing! I'm totally in love
> 
> I am also admiring the pout  What's the lipstick that you've got on?


lol thanks so much.  I'm so glad the volume came in because at first it was soooo flat and I was about to do it over. For once I'll thank the humidity for plumping it up a bit. Normally humidity and my hair don't go together. 

I wish I could tell you the lip color but it's one of those cheapie brands where they put the name on the plastic instead of the tube so I'm left with a blank tube lol. It's one of the Jordanna matte colors.


----------



## Alma Petra (Apr 14, 2017)

Vshanell said:


> lol thanks so much.  I'm so glad the volume came in because at first it was soooo flat and I was about to do it over. For once I'll thank the humidity for plumping it up a bit. Normally humidity and my hair don't go together.
> 
> I wish I could tell you the lip color but it's one of those cheapie brands where they put the name on the plastic instead of the tube so I'm left with a blank tube lol. It's one of the Jordanna matte colors.



Lol no problem!

And ummm what is the technique/product that is giving you so much definition as to decrease your volume? I'm always on the hunt for more definition for my curls.


----------



## Vshanell (Apr 14, 2017)

Alma Petra said:


> Lol no problem!
> 
> And ummm what is the technique/product that is giving you so much definition as to decrease your volume? I'm always on the hunt for more definition for my curls.


When I style on soaking wet hair with any leave in and gel I get super defined, flat, wet look type curls. I'll post a pic one day of how it looks in that state but I don't like it that way. I prefer fluffing it out some and breaking up the gel cast to soften up the curls. Oh and I always shingle my hair


----------



## Alma Petra (Apr 14, 2017)

Vshanell said:


> When I style on soaking wet hair with any leave in and gel I get super defined, flat, wet look type curls. I'll post a pic one day of how it looks in that state but I don't like it that way. I prefer fluffing it out some and breaking up the gel cast to soften up the curls. Oh and I always shingle my hair



My hair behaves in the same way as well. I actually use a spray bottle full of water to keep my hair wet while I style because water with leave-in gives me the best definition when topped up with gel. Needless to say when the gel dries, my clumps are very thin, stringy, and sickly, but they come alive when I SOTC (break the cast)

Sadly all of this happens in my texlaxed hair. I'm yet to find a way to define my natural roots as nicely.


----------



## discodumpling (Apr 15, 2017)

http://[URL=http://s207.photobucket.com/user/Discodumpling/media/20170415_214811_zpsrvpjqvhj.jpg.html][IMG]http://i207.photobucket.com/albums/bb36/Discodumpling/20170415_214811_zpsrvpjqvhj.jpghttp://[URL=http://s207.photobucket.com/user/Discodumpling/media/20170415_214811_zpsrvpjqvhj.jpg.html][IMG]http://i207.photobucket.com/albums/bb36/Discodumpling/20170415_214811_zpsrvpjqvhj.jpg[/URL][/IMG] 



Here is day 1 fully shrunken with Eco castor & flax.  It is soft, shiny & defined. 

On freshly washed & DC'd hair: Grapeseed oil
AuntJackies Quench Leave in
Lustrasilk Curl Max
Eco Castor & flax raked & smoothed.

Air dry, fluff n shape.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Apr 15, 2017)

discodumpling said:


> http://[URL=http://s207.photobucket.com/user/Discodumpling/media/20170415_214811_zpsrvpjqvhj.jpg.html][IMG]http://i207.photobucket.com/albums/bb36/Discodumpling/20170415_214811_zpsrvpjqvhj.jpghttp://[URL=http://s207.photobucket.com/user/Discodumpling/media/20170415_214811_zpsrvpjqvhj.jpg.html][IMG]http://i207.photobucket.com/albums/bb36/Discodumpling/20170415_214811_zpsrvpjqvhj.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pretty!

The women on this forum are beautiful. Man!


----------



## discodumpling (Apr 16, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Pretty!
> 
> The women on this forum are beautiful. Man!



Thanks doll!


----------



## Napp (Apr 16, 2017)

whiteoleander91 said:


> Revisiting finger detangling. My wash and go is super springy and defined today. Serum as a leave in and Eco Argan.
> View attachment 394907


Yassss! Haven't seen you in a minute


----------



## OhTall1 (Apr 16, 2017)

Where are people finding the Eco castor and flaxseed gel?  I've gone to a bunch of stores and can only find the coconut gel on the ground.


----------



## discodumpling (Apr 16, 2017)

OhTall1 said:


> Where are people finding the Eco castor and flaxseed gel?  I've gone to a bunch of stores and can only find the coconut gel on the ground.



Found it after an extensive search at many of m local BSS. I also made sure to tell each shop owner that this was trending and they better get up on it quickly. Mission accomplished. It's everywhere now!


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Apr 16, 2017)

@Napp 
 Aw hey miss Napp! My life has been all over the place lately. I lurk all the time though


----------



## discodumpling (Apr 17, 2017)

Fact: Eco Castor does not offer me more than 2 day hair. At this stage of my wash n go life, that is unacceptable! I'll be back with pics of today's wng with my tried & true Eco Olive...with a twist. My PJ crept up on me as I roamed the aisles of Walgreens yesterday. I have a new leave in after using Aunt Jackies faithfully for over a year! It plays well with Eco so, so far so good. Let's see what it do after a day in the office.


----------



## Alma Petra (Apr 17, 2017)

discodumpling said:


> Fact: Eco Castor does not offer me more than 2 day hair. At this stage of my wash n go life, that is unacceptable! I'll be back with pics of today's wng with my tried & true Eco Olive...with a twist. My PJ crept up on me as I roamed the aisles of Walgreens yesterday. I have a new leave in after using Aunt Jackies faithfully for over a year! It plays well with Eco so, so far so good. Let's see what it do after a day in the office.



What is the new leave-in? Does it give better results than Quench?


----------



## VinaytheMrs (Apr 17, 2017)

I'm back at least for now! Been living under a wig but back to wash and go life! I used both new Eco gels and got lots of flakes. Will try again next week:


----------



## discodumpling (Apr 17, 2017)

Alma Petra said:


> What is the new leave-in? Does it give better results than Quench?



The new leavein is from the ORS For Naturals line it's the" butter whipped leave-in conditioning creme". It's good and i'll finish out the jar. It played extremely well with my Eco Olive and at the end of the day my hair is NOT flaky. This makes me want to explore the rest of the line!


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 18, 2017)

Day 2 hair after a DC session with APB UCS and garlic (ahhh! probably the flecks that I'm picking out). Clay wash with rhassoul, c.bentonite, water, steeped hibiscus and SAA. Finished with diluted KCCC.


----------



## Sharpened (Apr 19, 2017)

In summary:

1. Still follow regular hair maintenance
2. Use products that work for your hair and your desire for wash and goes
3. Don’t be afraid to use gel
4. Do them often to “train” your hair [where to go]
5. Get as many days as possible out of your wash and go (but watch out for Tip #4)


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Apr 19, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> In summary:
> 
> 1. Still follow regular hair maintenance
> 2. Use products that work for your hair and your desire for wash and goes
> ...



I love this video! TFS! Right on time, @Sharpened. I feel it belongs here in the "most helpful videos" collection: https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...ost-helpful-hair-videos.813683/#post-23703125


----------



## Alma Petra (Apr 19, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> In summary:
> 
> 1. Still follow regular hair maintenance
> 2. Use products that work for your hair and your desire for wash and goes
> ...



Very encouraging!


----------



## Alma Petra (Apr 19, 2017)

VinaytheMrs said:


> I'm back at least for now! Been living under a wig but back to wash and go life! I used both new Eco gels and got lots of flakes. Will try again next week:
> View attachment 395293
> View attachment 395295



Here is another beauty, @YvetteWithJoy


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Apr 19, 2017)

Alma Petra said:


> Here is another beauty, @YvetteWithJoy





Her skin!!! And lips!



Tag: @VinaytheMrs


----------



## VinaytheMrs (Apr 19, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Her skin!!! And lips!
> 
> 
> 
> Tag: @VinaytheMrs


Y'all can't mean me... I'm blushing because this made my day! I had a rough morning waking up with a huge bald spot. This happened before but only a small space. I don't know if I have alopecia or if eco or a tight wig did this.


----------



## Napp (Apr 19, 2017)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Day 2 hair after a DC session with APB UCS and garlic (ahhh! probably the flecks that I'm picking out). Clay wash with rhassoul, c.bentonite, water, steeped hibiscus and SAA. Finished with diluted KCCC.View attachment 395331 View attachment 395333


 That color is mesmerizing. I love it


----------



## Vshanell (Apr 20, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> In summary:
> 
> 1. Still follow regular hair maintenance
> 2. Use products that work for your hair and your desire for wash and goes
> ...


I do agree with her. Wng's are very low manifestation for me because I don't have to touch my hair for a week. I love big hair but I've accepted that to get a long lasting wng I need to start out with really defined, gelled hair and just let it expand as days go on. If I had to add anything to what she had to say I would recommend shingling. I noticed much less tangles since I've been shingling without my denman brush. The denman is great for definition but if gives me major tangles.


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 20, 2017)

Napp said:


> That color is mesmerizing. I love it



Thanks @Napp the love is mutual for your hair.


----------



## OhTall1 (Apr 20, 2017)

Today's 'do
DevaCurl Decadence no-poo and conditioner
Curls blueberry bliss reparative hair mask
APB leave in conditioner
DevaCurl Supercream coconut curl styler
Uncle Funky's Daughter's Curl Magic

View media item 129195


----------



## VinaytheMrs (Apr 20, 2017)

Day 2 hair... I am using this Lusti Argan Oil  gel from dollar Tree. My hair feels good. I've been watching bald spot videos and am building my regimen.


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 20, 2017)

VinaytheMrs said:


> Day 2 hair... I am using this Lusti Argan Oil  gel from Ar Tree. My hair feels good. I've been watching bald spot videos and am building my regimen.
> 
> View attachment 395741
> View attachment 395743
> View attachment 395739



Just admiring your hair. Sorry to read about your bald spot woes @VinaytheMrs it took me approx. 6 months of babying; (for me) massaging and baggying to nurse my bald spots back from sparseness. I hope you see some positive results soon.


----------



## VinaytheMrs (Apr 20, 2017)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Just admiring your hair. Sorry to read about your bald spot woes @VinaytheMrs it took me approx. 6 months of babying; (for me) massaging and baggying to nurse my bald spots back from sparseness. I hope you see some positive results soon.


Thank you! I'm just glad it's possible. I gotta be careful with this hair of mine.


----------



## Alma Petra (Apr 23, 2017)

VinaytheMrs said:


> Day 2 hair... I am using this Lusti Argan Oil  gel from dollar Tree. My hair feels good. I've been watching bald spot videos and am building my regimen.
> 
> View attachment 395741
> View attachment 395743
> View attachment 395739


Oh sorry to see that. Wishing you a speedy recovery dear! You should definitely try the xcel 21 spray. So many people swear by it!


----------



## LavenderMint (Apr 27, 2017)

Day 5
WetLine remains gelbae.


----------



## discodumpling (Apr 27, 2017)

@VinaytheMrs  Hey doll  please google and explore the Hay's method. That particular combination of nourishing carrier and essential oils & the hot towel process helped me out TREMENDOUSLY in my early years as a natural recovering from relaxer damage. Be loyal and consistent with whatever method you use to regrow the bald spot. There are quite a few that are viable out there! Good luck Sis!


----------



## Sharpened (Apr 27, 2017)

I applied extra oil directly to scalp with my bottle's nozzle and somewhat shingled my hair with The Mane Choice gel, heavily, from root to tip.

The things I learned from this:

1. I don't care whar anyone says, raking product through hair in small sections and/or shingling is not "wash and go." More like, "rake and define."

2. Finger-detangling in the shower and finger-styling dry differ in one big area: pain. Warm water sluicing over me seems to prevent my back and arms from seizing up. Yeah, I'm old.

3. I still don't care about curl definition.

4. This crap takes too long.

5. That brief moment when you think, "Oh, look, I'm styling my hair like the girls on YouTube," grimacing at the amount of white gunk gel produces with water just like they do, and reminding yourself it will vanish once the hair is dry, just like them.

6. Scalp is not happy and is determined to stay sore at me.

7. The Mane Choice gel is not for hold. To me, it is a gel that acts like a funny leave-in.

8. No matter what, my hair will be shrunken the next day, defined or not. Well, scratch that, that is a given all the time. 

9. I had to somewhat shingle the sides between the temple and ear, or it would be sticking out like a mad scientist, since that is where the pensprings live.

10. It will be a long time before I do this again.

I guess I better get pics of this today.


----------



## Coilystep (Apr 27, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> I applied extra oil directly to scalp with my bottle's nozzle and somewhat shingled my hair with The Mane Choice gel, heavily, from root to tip.
> 
> The things I learned from this:
> 
> ...


I love shingling and I love raking and shaking. They both give me different looks. I have to work in sections. If I don't and just applied products to the top layer of hair whole sections would be missed. I have too much hair to not work in sections.


----------



## Sharpened (Apr 27, 2017)

OK, pics! I am not seeing much difference between this and my regular oil and water routine. Less fizz, sure:










I like this one below, ever though the part collapsed. Time to use bobby pins, even though I do not care for them:


----------



## Alma Petra (Apr 29, 2017)

Love the silkiness and the definition


----------



## Sharpened (May 1, 2017)

I am on day #5 of this "rake and define" style. Although it shrank a bit more, it is still holding up. One section along the front edge like to act up:





So, I decided to fix it:





After wetting my fingers under the faucet, I dampened that area and reapplied The Mane Choice gel. I tried to use a little bit, but it stayed the same. I then smooth in some more, enough to where the coils separated on their own and let go:





They will return to their tight little selves as the day goes by.


----------



## Coilystep (May 1, 2017)

Wash n go using Camille rose curl love and curl maker. I did a quick wash this morning with treseme flawless curls shampoo and used suave clarifying conditioner to detangle. Divided my hair into four sections then applied the curl love then split section into smaller section sprayed with water then applied curl maker with raking and shaking motion. It's taking me about 30 minutes to do my whole head. I set under my hooded dryer for an hour. It was still a little damp now it's dry.


----------



## LavenderMint (May 1, 2017)

Ladies, what are you doing to your hair when you workout? I've been wearing two low pigtails but I need to start rinsing my scalp because apparently I sweat heavily.


----------



## Coilystep (May 2, 2017)

MeaWea said:


> Ladies, what are you doing to your hair when you workout? I've been wearing two low pigtails but I need to start rinsing my scalp because apparently I sweat heavily.


Hey @MeaWea I don't do anything extra to my hair at the gym. I will put a head band occasionally but nine times out of ten I forget to bring one with me. I will usually just put it behind my ears and keep it pushing. I'm a heavy sweater and I usually will let the water from the shower get on of it gets too sweaty. It's not a full wash but it helps. I will add more conditioner and gel as needed.


----------



## LavenderMint (May 2, 2017)

Coilystep said:


> Hey @MeaWea I don't do anything extra to my hair at the gym. I will put a head band occasionally but nine times out of ten I forget to bring one with me. I will usually just put it behind my ears and keep it pushing. I'm a heavy sweater and I usually will let the water from the shower get on of it gets too sweaty. It's not a full wash but it helps. I will add more conditioner and gel as needed.


Ok. 
I've been afraid to do the rinse because my hair is hipo and tangle prone. Tonight I'm wearing a headband & my hope is that it helps some.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (May 2, 2017)

MeaWea said:


> Ladies, what are you doing to your hair when you workout? I've been wearing two low pigtails but I need to start rinsing my scalp because apparently I sweat heavily.



Have you seen the new Cantu ACV cleansers/products. At least one can be used without applying water. I don't know how good/effective it is.


----------



## LavenderMint (May 3, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Have you seen the new Cantu ACV cleansers/products. At least one can be used without applying water. I don't know how good/effective it is.


Oooooh! I will have to check my local beauty supply stores. Cantu hasn't really been on my radar for some reason. Thank you!!


----------



## uofmpanther (May 3, 2017)

Hey ladies. I'm still around, but not posting pictures because my latest wash n gos have been pretty bad. I was testing out all of the Eco Styler gels to see if one worked similar to my wetline results. So far, no, though the Krystal got close. I am going to try one more - the castor oil one - before I quit experimenting and go back to what works.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (May 3, 2017)

MeaWea said:


> Oooooh! I will have to check my local beauty supply stores. Cantu hasn't really been on my radar for some reason. Thank you!!



Same with me: Their early lines did nothing for my hair. I have tried the scalp root rinse, and I loved it.


----------



## Sharpened (May 3, 2017)

Day #7 and rarely ever go this long without watering my head.

My hair ate my part yesterday:






I did get some pilling of gel, like it rolled off my strands. I have no idea why these little lumps are brown:





This was stick out the back of my head:





Dampened fingers and gel took care of it:





A head full of tiny telephone cords. See if you can spot the coil I fixed 30 minutes prior:


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (May 3, 2017)

This week I'll be doing a full cherry lola followed by clay wash then gel to re set my hair for washngo season



I was going to stop today and get yogurt but I'm headed to work and didn't want anyone to eat my yogurt.  I'll get everything tomorrow morning.  

I need to pick up some xtreme wet line as well.  #bae


----------



## Sharpened (May 4, 2017)

Day #8: The snow is falling and the roots are puffing, time to wash tomorrow. At least I know I can go 5-7 days with gel. The hair itself is still in great condition; I wanted to shoot for ten days. May the sheds be minimal...


----------



## Alma Petra (May 5, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> Day #8: The snow is falling and the roots are puffing, time to wash tomorrow. At least I know I can go 5-7 days with gel. The hair itself is still in great condition; I wanted to shoot for ten days. May the sheds be minimal...


You are my hero and one of my main inspirations to want to go natural. Would you say that your porosity is high, low or normal?


----------



## Sharpened (May 5, 2017)

Alma Petra said:


> You are my hero and one of my main inspirations to want to go natural. Would you say that your porosity is high, low or normal?


Thank you. I wanna see what your hair will be in a few years. I bet you will be surprised.

Normal, but in the past, I was low porosity.


----------



## Alma Petra (May 5, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> Thank you. I wanna see what your hair will be in a few years. I bet you will be surprised.
> 
> Normal, but in the past, I was low porosity.


Thank you dear! I can't wait for that time to come! 
I am interested in how you dealt with your low porosity while it lasted and to what you attribute this later change in porosity. 

I suspect that my natural roots are low porosity and that this is why they are always crunchy, rough to touch and seemingly not easy to moisturize (crunchy and rough might be an inherent characteristic as well but I'd like to explore the possibility of them being low po) 
Any insights will be greatly appreciated.
TIA!


----------



## VinaytheMrs (May 6, 2017)

I'm on day 7 hair. I added Eden Body Works jojoba deep conditioner, jojoba oil and coconut gel. I've been massaging at least 2 mins every night and day and I got stubble on my bald spot.

I'm using an Indian hair fall cream and shikakai oil. So far so good! I'm going to order the essential oils @discodumpling recommended soon.
This is slept on hair with a satin pillowcase inhavent refreshed for the day and may not.


----------



## Coilystep (May 6, 2017)

VinaytheMrs said:


> I'm on day 7 hair. I added Eden Body Works jojoba deep conditioner, jojoba oil and coconut gel. I've been massaging at least 2 mins every night and day and I got stubble on my bald spot.
> 
> I'm using an Indian hair fall cream and shikakai oil. So far so good! I'm going to order the essential oils @discodumpling recommended soon.
> This is slept on hair with a satin pillowcase inhavent refreshed for the day and may not.
> ...


Very nice.  Glad you are getting some growth with your bald spot. Keep up the good work.


----------



## discodumpling (May 6, 2017)

@VinaytheMrs stubble is good! Definitely keep on massaging and just to add one more tip...if the hair that comes in is still fragile add frequent bursts of protein treatments and conditioners to fortify the area.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (May 7, 2017)

Did my hair yesterday afternoon.  Still damp today.    Totally soft though.  Might have to start over in 3 days. 

I didn't have a chance to do a cherry lola.  Just used a premade clay product and deep conditioner afterwards. 

Styled with Sweet Soul Magic gel.


----------



## Sharpened (May 7, 2017)

@shawnyblazes your hair grew! Look at those cute coilies.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (May 7, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> @shawnyblazes your hair grew! Look at those cute coilies.


Ty.   In some places.   Shedding is a mutha though.  I'm just going to keep truckin along and see where I end up in September.  @Sharpened


----------



## Coilystep (May 8, 2017)

Day 3 of Camille Rose curl love and curl maker. Just let steam get to in the shower this morning.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (May 13, 2017)

So... I decided to try a WNG for the first time . I hope I don't regret it in the next few days.  I used Alikay Lemongrass Leave-in, Donna Marie Hair Whip, and Eco Styler Flaxeed and Black Castor Oil. My hair is still not completely dry though. I woke up this morning and just applied some oil. 

Does anyone just use oil or some typ of mouisturiser to refresh, or just water? I don't feel like using water so I opted for oil instead.


----------



## Coilystep (May 13, 2017)

flyygirlll2 said:


> So... I decided to try a WNG for the first time . I hope I don't regret it in the next few days.  I used Alikay Lemongrass Leave-in, Donna Marie Hair Whip, and Eco Styler Flaxeed and Black Castor Oil. My hair is still not completely dry though. I woke up this morning and just applied some oil.
> 
> Does anyone just use oil or some typ of mouisturiser to refresh, or just water? I don't feel like using water so I opted for oil instead.
> 
> ...


Very nice. I refresh with water. I don't use oils aside from what's already in the products I use. I believe @Sharpened uses oils in her regimen. Keep practicing wash n goes they get easier. How do you normally wear your hair?


----------



## Sharpened (May 13, 2017)

flyygirlll2 said:


> Does anyone just use oil or some typ of mouisturiser to refresh, or just water? I don't feel like using water so I opted for oil instead.


Thanks, @Coilystep 

I do mostly oil rinsing with an oil mix featuring castor oil. Gel is optional. But like she said, it gets easier the more you do it. You are essentially "training" your hair where it needs to go.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (May 13, 2017)

@Coilystep I normally wear my hair in twists to stretch my hair. I just wanted a change. I  deal with ssk's a lot so that's what kept me from ever doing a WNG in the first place. I'll see how my hair fares in the next few days and assess from there.

@Sharpened Thanks. I'll try experimenting and see how my hair responds.


----------



## Sharpened (May 13, 2017)

flyygirlll2 said:


> @Coilystep I normally wear my hair in twists to stretch my hair. I just wanted a change. I  deal with ssk's a lot so that's what kept me from ever doing a WNG in the first place. I'll see how my hair fares in the next few days and assess from there.
> 
> @Sharpened Thanks. I'll try experimenting and see how my hair responds.


Oil rinsing can help reduce SSKs. Castor oil is king to me because it leaves a slight film behind that can aid in detangling.


----------



## Coilystep (May 13, 2017)

@flyygirlll2 i also meant to ask how are you detangling?  

I like detangling once a week with a wide tooth comb in the shower. I will also finger detangle. I cut brushes out of my regimen pretty early in my journey. I hated the way they sounded going through my hair.

Deep conditioning once every couple of weeks and occasional protein treatments are a must for my hair as well.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (May 13, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> Oil rinsing can help reduce SSKs. Castor oil is king to me because it leaves a slight film behind that can aid in detangling.



I'll have to give Oil rinsing another try. I was doing it for a bit after my BC but stopped because I didn't notice a big difference at the time. I believe part of the problem is my hair being dry. My hair doesn't respond well to too many things unfortunately. 



Coilystep said:


> @flyygirlll2 i also meant to ask how are you detangling?
> 
> I like detangling once a week with a wide tooth comb in the shower. I will also finger detangle. I cut brushes out of my regimen pretty early in my journey. I hated the way they sounded going through my hair.
> 
> Deep conditioning once every couple of weeks and occasional protein treatments are a must for my hair as well.



I've been primarily finger detangling since I went natural. Yesterday however, was the first time in a long time that I used a wide tooth comb and a smaller comb in the shower to detangle. It definitely helped. I shed a lot so I think just finger detangling doesn't get all the shed hairs out. I'm going to use a comb on wash day from now on.


----------



## Coilystep (May 15, 2017)

Washed with tresseme curls. Deep conditioned with mane choice under dryer for thirty minutes. Styled with ors (see pictures for correct name). My hair super soft and fluffy. I feel like I will have to rewet daily and apply more product with this. Will reaccess as the week progresses.  It smells good.


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (May 16, 2017)

discodumpling said:


> It always happens for me and my hair this way...everybody going right and myhair wants to go left. I really wanted to like the new eco Flax....but my hair is like nope, with a leave-in , without a leavein, with a moisturizer or without a moisturizer my 2nd and beyond day hair is unacceptable with this product. It effortlessly sucks the moisture out of my hair! Multi day hair is just not possible with this product because I fear the resulting dryness will lead to breakage.
> Now that new Coconut gel  though...I was prepared not to like it after watching and reading an abundance of negative reviews. But my hair is like "yaaaaasssss bih; this is what we like!!" Soft defined and flakeless curls & kinks! Give us more give us more!! The coconut will go into regular rotation along with Argan, and Olive Oil Eco and the Flax will be banished to teenage boy use only.




Same. Tried many times, different ways with the castor oil. No bueno. Dry, crispy ashy looking hair.  But the coconut oil one...that's my hair's best friend lol! I think I got up to 3...nearly pushed to 4 day hair. Which at my current length is no small feat.


----------



## discodumpling (May 16, 2017)

Coilystep said:


> Washed with tresseme curls. Deep conditioned with mane choice under dryer for thirty minutes. Styled with ors (see pictures for correct name). My hair super soft and fluffy. I feel like I will have to rewet daily and apply more product with this. Will reaccess as the week progresses.  It smells good. View attachment 398633 View attachment 398635 View attachment 398637 View attachment 398639 View attachment 398641 View attachment 398643


 Tell me more about the butter glaze.. is it sticky? How did it dry? 
I have the leave in and the butter and the leave in is a keeper but that butter just sits on top of my hair!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (May 16, 2017)

Today's cowash-and-go (I think I love this gel!):

Cowash: SM Hipo masque
Detangling leave in: Curl Junkie smoothing lotion
Gel: The Mane Choice biotin gel


----------



## Coilystep (May 16, 2017)

discodumpling said:


> Tell me more about the butter glaze.. is it sticky? How did it dry?
> I have the leave in and the butter and the leave in is a keeper but that butter just sits on top of my hair!


It's not sticky at all my hair is very soft and fluffy. However it provides no hold. I reset in the shower this morning and reapplied the leave in and gel.


----------



## CICI24 (May 16, 2017)

Hello, I just wanted to post my wash n go picture. I have been wearing a wash n go since I big chopped in January. I would like to do this until it grows past my shoulders. I am on day 4 in this picture


----------



## Coilystep (May 16, 2017)

CICI24 said:


> Hello, I just wanted to post my wash n go picture. I have been wearing a wash n go since I big chopped in January. I would like to do this until it grows past my shoulders. I am on day 4 in this picture
> 
> View attachment 398781


 Looks great. What products did you use?


----------



## Sharpened (May 16, 2017)

@CICI24 I wng'ed to APL (current) and my hair is just as coily as yours. Sheds are enemy #1, so at some point detangling in sections can help.


----------



## CICI24 (May 16, 2017)

Coilystep said:


> Looks great. What products did you use?


 Thank You for the welcome. I first cleansed with Loreal ever curl cleansing cream and followed up with Xtreme gel.


----------



## CICI24 (May 16, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> @CICI24 I wng'ed to APL (current) and my hair is just as coily as yours. Sheds are enemy #1, so at some point detangling in sections can help.



Thanks for the tips and inspiration. How long did it take to get to APL?


----------



## Sharpened (May 16, 2017)

CICI24 said:


> Thanks for the tips and inspiration. How long did it take to get to APL?


Let's see... I buzzed my hair down to 1/4" in July 2015 and called it last month, so three months shy of two years. I am 5'5" btw.

Oh, have you tried oil rinsing yet? That's my gospel and I keep preaching it.


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (May 16, 2017)

Did a wash and go with Ecostyler coconut.  Used a bit of tresemme naturals plus Camille Rose Moisture Milk as my leave in on wet hair. Applied the gel on dampish hair in a shingling/smoothing fashion. 

First pic is day one. Second is second day hair. Sorry not the best at taking pics lol.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (May 16, 2017)

@pinkchocolatedaisy Looks nice and defined.


----------



## Alma Petra (May 16, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> Let's see... I buzzed my hair down to 1/4" in July 2015 and called it last month, so three months shy of two years. I am 5'5" btw.
> 
> Oh, have you tried oil rinsing yet? That's my gospel and I keep preaching it.


Now that my natural roots are starting to come in, I am considering trying your oil rinsing method. I usually follow my oil rinse with a conditioner. Do you think that this cancels the benefits of the oil rinse? Also have you ever tried sunflower oil for oil rinsing?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (May 16, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> Let's see... I buzzed my hair down to 1/4" in July 2015 and called it last month, so three months shy of two years. I am 5'5" btw.
> 
> Oh, have you tried oil rinsing yet? That's my gospel and I keep preaching it.



@Sharpened, can you share a video that demonstrates oil rinsing the way you do it? TIA!


----------



## Sharpened (May 16, 2017)

Alma Petra said:


> Now that my natural roots are starting to come in, I am considering trying your oil rinsing method. I usually follow my oil rinse with a conditioner. Do you think that this cancels the benefits of the oil rinse? Also have you ever tried sunflower oil for oil rinsing?


You can try it with or without. When I first started, I was still using conditioner; it worked fine.

I have not tried sunflower oil, a bit too light for me and there was a debate whether or not it contained ceramides. Now if it works for you, continue to use it. A comparable oil that I know for sure contains ceramides is rice bran oil. 

I tend to favor oils with either ceramides because they help prevent protein loss, or leave a silky, nongreasy film behind (castor, jojoba, pumpkin). Olive and sesame oils made my hair feel rough and left it greasy; others use those two with no problem.


----------



## Sharpened (May 16, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> @Sharpened, can you share a video that demonstrates oil rinsing the way you do it? TIA!


If I can because they use a ton more oil than I do, like squirting tablespoons onto wet hair. In the past, I just applied until I felt everything is covered, let it sit a bit, rinsed under very warm water, and then conditioner removed the remainder. The longer the conditioner sat, the more oil was removed. Finding the right oil or oil blend is the most crucial part of it all.

Here is the first video about oil rinsing I recall c. 2010:


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (May 16, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> If I can because they use a ton more oil than I do, like squirting tablespoons onto wet hair. In the past, I just applied until I felt everything is covered, let it sit a bit, rinsed under very warm water, and then conditioner removed the remainder. The longer the conditioner sat, the more oil was removed. Finding the right oil or oil blend is the most crucial part of it all.
> 
> Here is the first video about oil rinsing I recall c. 2010:



Thanks, @Sharpened. 

I just watched it. What do you feel are the benefits to your hair (I apologize because I know you had to have shared this before), and do you still deep condition as well? Also, do you think a 1:1 mixture of fractionated coconut oil and castor oil would be good to try? TIA!


----------



## Alma Petra (May 16, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> You can try it with or without. When I first started, I was still using conditioner; it worked fine.
> 
> I have not tried sunflower oil, a bit too light for me and there was a debate whether or not it contained ceramides. Now if it works for you, continue to use it. A comparable oil that I know for sure contains ceramides is rice bran oil.
> 
> I tend to favor oils with either ceramides because they help prevent protein loss, or leave a silky, nongreasy film behind (castor, jojoba, pumpkin). Olive and sesame oils made my hair feel rough and left it greasy; others use those two with no problem.



Thank you dear!

I am mostly after the softness, hydration, shine and definition. My oil rinses the way that I do them now do help with softness and hydration but they don't help with shine and definition. Any tips? I do have some jojoba oil that I sometimes use for sealing. Does it work as well as castor oil for you?


----------



## Sharpened (May 16, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Thanks, @Sharpened.
> 
> I just watched it. What do you feel are the benefits to your hair (I apologize because I know you had to have shared this before), and do you still deep condition as well? Also, do you think a 1:1 mixture of fractionated coconut oil and castor oil would be good to try? TIA!


When I had started, it was to help my hair retain moisture, pre-LOC method and defined coils appeared; the current benefit, being conditioner-free. The DIY treatments are for protein, shedding, and and any cleansing or softness I get is a bonus.

Your mix sounds good to me, but be prepared to tweek as needed. You may need less castor oil if your hair gets weighted down easily.


----------



## Sharpened (May 16, 2017)

Alma Petra said:


> Thank you dear!
> 
> I am mostly after the softness, hydration, shine and definition. My oil rinses the way that I do them now do help with softness and hydration but they don't help with shine and definition. Any tips? I do have some jojoba oil that I sometimes use for sealing. Does it work as well as castor oil for you?


Until the processed end come off, it will be difficult to get the roots to cooperate. Your hair look lovely already. 

Shine is one area I never cared about, so I am not sure if different oils or conditioners produce different results.

Jojoba may work better for you than me. It has to be mixed with castor oil before I use it, because it nearly stripped the castor oil/sebum film off my hair, which got dry with the quickness.


----------



## CICI24 (May 16, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> Let's see... I buzzed my hair down to 1/4" in July 2015 and called it last month, so three months shy of two years. I am 5'5" btw.
> 
> Oh, have you tried oil rinsing yet? That's my gospel and I keep preaching it.


Okay, let me do my research on oil rinsing.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (May 17, 2017)

Day 2 trialing The Mane Choice biotin gel.

Notes: On Day 1, I only used the praying hands method to apply the gel. I didn't shingle, etc. I didn't apply the gel as carefully as I should have to the roots.

Overnight I wore my hair in 6 banded sections.

On Day 2 my hair feels good! Moisturized and soft. I see some "undefinedness" at the roots.

View media item 129217
View media item 129223
View media item 129221
View media item 129215
View media item 129213
Tag: @Sharpened @trueheartofgold


----------



## Coilystep (May 17, 2017)

I had an incident with banding this morning (looked nothing like YouTube video I watched).  So I had to wash my hair this morning. I ended up trying mixed chicks leave in and their gel. I actually did something different than normal. I applied it in the shower I did bigger sections raking the products through the sections, and it came out great.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (May 17, 2017)

Coilystep said:


> I had an incident with banding this morning (looked nothing like YouTube video I watched).  So I had to wash my hair this morning. I ended up trying mixed chicks leave in and their gel. I actually did something different than normal. I applied it in the shower I did bigger sections raking the products through the sections, and it came out great. View attachment 398887View attachment 398889View attachment 398891



Beautiful!

About how small was each section you raked through? Would you say it was as if you divided your hair in half and then created 4 sections on EACH HALF, and that was the size of the sections you raked through?

What was the banding mishap? You got me curious! Lol!


----------



## Coilystep (May 17, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> About how small was each section you raked through? Would you say it was as if you divided your hair in half and then created 4 sections on EACH HALF, and that was the size of the sections you raked through?
> 
> What was the banding mishap? You got me curious! Lol!


I did four sections and didn't do subsections like I normally do. 

I watched this video last night and it seemed simple. She said I would have waves. She lied I looked a hot mess


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (May 17, 2017)

Coilystep said:


> I did four sections and didn't do subsections like I normally do.
> 
> I watched this video last night and it seemed simple. She said I would have waves. She lied I looked a hot mess



 at "she lied."


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (May 17, 2017)

Coilystep said:


> I did four sections and didn't do subsections like I normally do.
> 
> I watched this video last night and it seemed simple. She said I would have waves. She lied I looked a hot mess


Really cute style but it looks like one of those styles that would only work on long hair( mbl or longer).


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (May 17, 2017)

Coilystep said:


> I did four sections and didn't do subsections like I normally do.
> 
> I watched this video last night and it seemed simple. She said I would have waves. She lied I looked a hot mess



I'm gonna try less sections next time.  Your hair looks great! I usually section into 4 and then divide each of those.  Hmmm...


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (May 17, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Day 2 trialing The Mane Choice biotin gel.
> 
> Notes: On Day 1, I only used the praying hands method to apply the gel. I didn't shingle, etc. I didn't apply the gel as carefully as I should have to the roots.
> 
> ...



Pretty!!


----------



## nycutiepie (May 18, 2017)

I am a slow grower but Im still at this.  I got another Devacut and this time I did their Pintura highlight. 

This is 2nd day hair with KKC gel after using Deva nopoo, Deva Decadence topped with Deva Heaven in Hair.

I get a lot of shrinkage so I saw a YouTube where she twisted her hair (like a French roll) for 10+ minutes to stretch it.  Sometimes I do that but I pretty much just embrace it.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (May 18, 2017)

nycutiepie said:


> View attachment 399057 View attachment 399059
> 
> I am a slow grower but Im still at this.  I got another Devacut and this time I did their Pintura highlight.
> 
> ...



Pretty color!!!

Interesting! When is the French roll move done? After applying gel? Before gel but after washing? Or at some other step? TIA!


----------



## nycutiepie (May 18, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Pretty color!!!
> 
> Interesting! When is the French roll move done? After applying gel? Before gel but after washing? Or at some other step? TIA!


I'm gonna see if I can find the YouTube video because I stumbled on it a while back.  The hair has to be dry and then you roll it from the back to the front on each side and secure with a claw clip.  It can get a little frizzy at times.  The Youtuber moistened her hair slightly but I do it dry.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (May 18, 2017)

nycutiepie said:


> I'm gonna see if I can find the YouTube video because I stumbled on it a while back.  The hair has to be dry and then you roll it from the back to the front on each side and secure with a claw clip.  It can get a little frizzy at times.  The Youtuber moistened her hair slightly but I do it dry.



You're so kind!

It's okay if you don't find one! I was just curious. My hair shrinks something serious, and so my 4a coils get a lot of tangles and knots, and that's not helping me retain length. I was just curious about whether I could do something simple like mini-French rolls to try to keep tangles and knots at bay. I'm not committed to trying it at the moment, though  (feeling a little hair fatigued), so please don't feel concerned if you don't easily find a video demo. But thank you so much for replying and sharing.


----------



## discodumpling (May 19, 2017)

With the return of warm weather I am excited to wash n go daily! Not because I have to because I want to. I'm addicted to the feel of the shower on my scalp but can't indulge everyday in the cold months but with temps at 70 degrees F and up...I can do it everyday! Technique must also change with this weather so my summer wash no goes consist of 2 products only a leave-in and my Eco and i'm good to go...I put the curl activator away until the cooler weather returns in the Fall. 
How does you Summer wash n go differ from the Winter? Do you also eliminate or maybe even add another product?


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (May 19, 2017)

@nycutiepie Is this the vid your talking about?


----------



## Sharpened (May 19, 2017)

discodumpling said:


> With the return of warm weather I am excited to wash n go daily! Not because I have to because I want to. I'm addicted to the feel of the shower on my scalp but can't indulge everyday in the cold months but with temps at 70 degrees F and up...I can do it everyday! Technique must also change with this weather so my summer wash no goes consist of 2 products only a leave-in and my Eco and i'm good to go...I put the curl activator away until the cooler weather returns in the Fall.
> How does you Summer wash n go differ from the Winter? Do you also eliminate or maybe even add another product?


I need to get back to oil and watering, at least 5 days per week. I love first day hair and it helps gets the sheds out, which, in turn, helps decrease knots and tangles. Plus, long showers are excellent for through exfoliation.


----------



## nycutiepie (May 19, 2017)

BronxJazzy said:


> @nycutiepie Is this the vid your talking about?


This is the exact same method but I'm not sure if it's the same girl.  If it is......her hair grew extremely fast.  Thank you either way!


----------



## nycutiepie (May 19, 2017)

These are pics I just took.  This is Day 1 airdried hair after Devacurl no poo, Decadence/Heaven in Hair (quick flash under the water stream but not really rinsing it out), followed by Deva B'Leavin Curl Plunper with Devacurl Arc Angel gel (strongest hold).

 My hair is very fine and I have slight alopecia on the top from years of  too tight weaves (ready to put a hit out on the "celebrity stylist" that jacked me up  but I digress).  This gel gives me more hang time than KCC but KCC feels better after Day 1.


----------



## uofmpanther (May 20, 2017)

pinkchocolatedaisy said:


> Same. Tried many times, different ways with the castor oil. No bueno. Dry, crispy ashy looking hair.  But the coconut oil one...that's my hair's best friend lol! I think I got up to 3...nearly pushed to 4 day hair. Which at my current length is no small feat.



My hair was the same with the castor oil gel.  I was shocked at how dry it was. 

The coconut made my hair so soft and moisturized that I had not Curl definition, but I use it on my daughter's hair


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (May 20, 2017)

Abena from YouTube's EmbraceNaturalBeauty channel is on Day 10+ of a Kinky Curly Knot Today + Kinky Curly Curling Custard wash-and-go!   I'm inspired to revisit the KCCC. I want it to work nicely with Curl Junkie Smoothing Lotion, though. I remember KCCC being kind of finicky and seeming to prefer KCKT, if I recall correctly.

I recently watched a video by OhGinelle about how to train your natural hair with a Denman brush. INTERESTING. *She showed side-by-side sections of her hair without product, with product simply shingled in, and with product brushed in with her knock-off Denman.*

I don't know if I can add that kind of time into my wash day. We'll see.


I rewatched Naptural85's video on how to modify your Denman brush and did it.  Pretty simple!


----------



## Coilystep (May 20, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Abena from YouTube's EmbraceNaturalBeauty channel is on Day 10+ of a Kinky Curly Knot Today + Kinky Curly Curling Custard wash-and-go!   I'm inspired to revisit the KCCC. I want it to work nicely with Curl Junkie Smoothing Lotion, though. I remember KCCC being kind of finicky and seeming to prefer KCKT, if I recall correctly.
> 
> I recently watched a video by OhGinelle about how to train your natural hair with a Denman brush. INTERESTING. *She showed side-by-side sections of her hair without product, with product simply shingled in, and with product brushed in with her knock-off Denman.*
> 
> ...


I've only use kccc with kckt. My loves that stuff together. Is there a particular reason you are trying to pair it with something else?  
I stopped using brushes pretty early on (like the first year). I was always very careful and worked in small sections. However I felt bristles were problematic to my strands. I felt it produces more frizz and shrinkage. I have a denman and one of those wooden brushes. The brush I still use occasionally is my boar bristle one for smoothing my hair back for ponytails/puffs. 
I get great definition from just my fingers.


----------



## GGsKin (May 20, 2017)

@Coilystep my hair reacts the same way to a brush (I have the Denman)- more shrinkage and undefined strands, as opposed to the results some cheer about. I prefer to use my fingers for the best definition and elongation. No twirling for me either. Just smoothing.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (May 20, 2017)

Coilystep said:


> I've only use kccc with kckt. My loves that stuff together. Is there a particular reason you are trying to pair it with something else?
> I stopped using brushes pretty early on (like the first year). I was always very careful and worked in small sections. However I felt bristles were problematic to my strands. I felt it produces more frizz and shrinkage. I have a denman and one of those wooden brushes. The brush I still use occasionally is my boar bristle one for smoothing my hair back for ponytails/puffs.
> I get great definition from just my fingers.





AbsyBlvd said:


> @Coilystep my hair reacts the same way to a brush (I have the Denman)- more shrinkage and undefined strands, as opposed to the results some cheer about. I prefer to use my fingers for the best definition and elongation. No twirling for me either. Just smoothing.



Thanks for the heads up, ladies. Helpful.

Thanks for asking, @Coilystep. Yes: The main reason I want to pair the Kinky Curly Curling Custard (gel) with a leave-in other than the Kinky Curly Knot Today--namely the Curl Junkie Curl Assurance Smoothing Lotion--is because as soon as I detangle my hair, it's already re-tangling. I have learned that I'm probably always going to be detangling a bit at every stage of wash day. That's just the nature of my hair. I used to think something was wrong with my hair until I found a YouTuber whose hair does the exact same thing. I later discovered that she raves about the Curl Junkie Smoothing Lotion.

No leave-in I've ever encountered has as much slip as the Curl Junkie Smoothing Lotion. So, although my hair has tried to re-tangle by the time it's time for me to apply my leave-in, it's okay: It's VERY easy to detangle with virtually no rough handling with the Smoothing Lotion. It's extremely slippery. EXTREMELY. So then when I apply my gel over it, I'm not applying gel to tangled or webbed hair.

KCKT performs nowhere near as well for me, detangling-wise.


----------



## Coilystep (May 20, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Thanks for the heads up, ladies. Helpful.
> 
> Thanks for asking, @Coilystep. Yes: The main reason I want to pair the Kinky Curly Curling Custard (gel) with a leave-in other than the Kinky Curly Knot Today--namely the Curl Junkie Curl Assurance Smoothing Lotion--is because as soon as I detangle my hair, it's already re-tangling. I have learned that I'm probably always going to be detangling a bit at every stage of wash day. That's just the nature of my hair. I used to think something was wrong with my hair until I found a YouTuber whose hair does the exact same thing. I later discovered that she raves about the Curl Junkie Smoothing Lotion.
> 
> ...


Ok thanks for the clarification.  Does curl junkie have gel. 

When I apply my products I apply my leave in to a section then apply the gel immediately and I spray with water as needed.  Are you applying the leave in to your whole head then going back and applying your gel/styler?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (May 20, 2017)

Coilystep said:


> Ok thanks for the clarification.  Does curl junkie have gel.
> 
> When I apply my products I apply my leave in to a section then apply the gel immediately and I spray with water as needed.  Are you applying the leave in to your whole head then going back and applying your gel/styler?



Curl Junkie has not-so-greatly-reviewed gels.

Usually I apply my leave-in on soaking wet hair in the shower to my whole head, then apply gel at the sink in tiny sections (praying hands method) until slimy.


----------



## Coilystep (May 20, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Curl Junkie has not-so-greatly-reviewed gels.
> 
> Usually I apply my leave-in on soaking wet hair in the shower to my whole head, then apply gel at the sink in tiny sections (praying hands method) until slimy.


Try applying the way I described. It should be less manipulation and your hair would be less likely to tangle up especially once your gel is applied.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (May 20, 2017)

Coilystep said:


> Try applying the way I described. It should be less manipulation and your hair would be less likely to tangle up especially once your gel is applied.



Thanks for the tip. I'll try it. With the little ones at home and with trying to exercise more consistently, on the days I don't have extra help, it'd be good to just be able to wash-and-go and NOT have unwearable hair (flexirods, rollers, etc.) for hours.


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (May 20, 2017)

I just purchased KCCC. I typically pair it with Tresemmes naturals with no issues. In the past I used V05 strawberries and cream.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (May 21, 2017)

Coilystep said:


> Try applying the way I described. It should be less manipulation and your hair would be less likely to tangle up especially once your gel is applied.



I did one half of my head via the Denman brush method, and the other half of my head the way you advised (leave-in then gel section by section, and then using fingers), and you're right: MUCH BETTER your way.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (May 21, 2017)

Today's wash-and-go featuring AVJ, DIY CurlyProverbz hair growth oil, KCKT, and KCCC.

(photo enlarges upon click)


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (May 21, 2017)

Today's wash and go using Camille Rose Curl Love and Curl Maker on damp hair. I think shingling/raking/smoothing works best in combo with styling on damp hair.  I already feel like I've got some decent volume and thats not an easy task as I have fine hair.


----------



## GGsKin (May 21, 2017)

@pinkchocolatedaisy and @YvetteWithJoy Hair is looking gorgeous ladies


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (May 21, 2017)

AbsyBlvd said:


> @pinkchocolatedaisy and @YvetteWithJoy Hair is looking gorgeous ladies



Aw, thank you!

I love your hair!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (May 21, 2017)

pinkchocolatedaisy said:


> Today's wash and go using Camille Rose Curl Love and Curl Maker on damp hair. I think shingling/raking/smoothing works best in combo with styling on damp hair.  I already feel like I've got some decent volume and thats not an easy task as I have fine hair.



Woo! So pretty!


----------



## GGsKin (May 21, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Aw, thank you!
> 
> I love your hair!



Aw, thank you


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (May 21, 2017)

AbsyBlvd said:


> @pinkchocolatedaisy and @YvetteWithJoy Hair is looking gorgeous ladies




Thanks!


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (May 21, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Woo! So pretty!



Thank you!! I like the shape of yours. Meanwhile mine is looking like a mini mullet


----------



## Coilystep (May 22, 2017)

Washed with Aussie moist shampoo and conditioner.  Deep conditioned with Shea moisture's super fruit complex masque (using up my all my sm in my stash). Styled with kckt and kccc. Air dried. 

Wet yesterday evening

Almost fully dry this morning


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (May 22, 2017)

Looking good, @Coilystep.  Very pretty! Good ol' KCCC. I feel like I'm returning home or something. LOL. We had an up-and-down relationship in the past, but so far so good.

I'm on Day 2 of my KCCC wash-n-dry. I banded in 4 sections with elastic ribbon and baggied overnight under a silk beanie.

My plan was to see just how long it would last. However, the Mielle Organics edge gel is flaking on top of the KCCC. Maybe I can just wet my edges and leave the rest of my hair intact.

KCCC Wash-and-Dry, Day 2:


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (May 22, 2017)

@Coilystep and @YvetteWithJoy...gorgeous!!

I'm coming home to KCCC too


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (May 22, 2017)

Here's my second day hair using CRN Curl Maker and Curl Love underneath. 

I can't seem to get a decent pic from the front...my hair is so fine and at my current length  (due to my own chopping ) you can't really see much unless I do a pic from the side or back.

I pulled the top half into a pineapple last night and left the bottom down. The only annoying thing is how my sides are super stretched out and kinda stick out.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (May 22, 2017)

pinkchocolatedaisy said:


> Here's my second day hair using CRN Curl Maker and Curl Love underneath.
> 
> I can't seem to get a decent pic from the front...my hair is so fine and at my current length  (due to my own chopping ) you can't really see much unless I do a pic from the side or back.
> 
> I pulled the top half into a pineapple last night and left the bottom down. The only annoying thing is how my sides are super stretched out and kinda stick out.



I am in love with your hair !!! Goals. 

I need to increase my shaping skills. I see pieces in the pics heading in a different direction!


----------



## niknakmac (May 22, 2017)

So i really like the definition the olive oil eco styler gives me but I can not stand hard hair.i layered a heavy shea butter mix under it but it was still very firm.  While I want my hair to last I would prefer softer curls.  Any suggestions?  

This is what I used:

deva curl no poo
deva curl decadence conditioner

SM jbco leave in
shea butter mix
olive oil eco styler


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (May 22, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Curl Junkie has not-so-greatly-reviewed gels.
> 
> Usually I apply my leave-in on soaking wet hair in the shower to my whole head, then apply gel at the sink in tiny sections (praying hands method) until slimy.



@Coilystep, I know that I wrote above that the Curl Junkie gels don't get great reviews, but I might be wrong about that: I remember when a lot of LHCF people were "talking" about the CJ stylers, and the consensus seemed to be that they were alright but not worth the price, if I recall correctly.

But I'm looking at the review for 3 Curl Junkie gels on naturallycurly . com, and the ratings are high and the reviews are good!

I'm not going to invest, though. I need to be consistent with my product combinations over the entire next year. (I'm participating in Youtube's Abena's / EmbraceNaturalBeauty' Hair Growth Study, and I don't want to have my product combinations be a confounding variable for my results.)

Kinky Curly Curling Custard, Curl Prep Curl Crush Around the Way Gel, The Mane Choice Crystal Orchid Biotin Infused Gel, and Camille Rose Naturals Curl Maker are mooooooooore than enough. And I haven't even listed all of the decent-good gels I have, LOL.

Yeah. I'm not going to invest in a CJ gel at the moment.  But if you try one/some, let us know what you think, please!


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (May 22, 2017)

More pics of my 2nd day hair.  This is post workout,  post shower, and then right before going to work. 

I fluffed it up a bit (which doesn't really show) and put on 2 headbands.


----------



## nycutiepie (May 23, 2017)

pinkchocolatedaisy said:


> More pics of my 2nd day hair.  This is post workout,  post shower, and then right before going to work.
> 
> I fluffed it up a bit (which doesn't really show) and put on 2 headbands.


Your hair looks goodt girl!  That last picture showing the front is


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (May 23, 2017)

nycutiepie said:


> Your hair looks goodt girl!  That last picture showing the front is



Awww thank you!!


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (May 23, 2017)

I have to say CRN Curl Love is soooo moisturizing! My hair stays sooo soft and if I didn't need to wash my hair I probably would've pulled 3rd day hair.

Anyway, I washed deep conditioned my hair and surprise...another WnG lol. No gel today...just the Curl Love and plopped for about 10 minutes.  Not sure how I feel about it yet. May put it in a bun 

Eta: also put argan oil on top


----------



## divachyk (May 24, 2017)

Lurking now that I'm natural. Maybe I can learn a trick or two.


----------



## Coilystep (May 24, 2017)

divachyk said:


> Lurking now that I'm natural. Maybe I can learn a trick or two.


Hey @divachyk  I've always loved your hair.  I hope you stay a minute and grace us with pictures of your beautiful hair. Come on out of lurkdom.


----------



## divachyk (May 24, 2017)

@Coilystep! You totally made me smile. Thank you so very much. I truly appreciate the  and I will come out of lurkdom. I just didn't want to interrupt the flow but I'll gladly participate. So for starters, I love the Camille Rose line for my WnG! Curl Maker is awesome! I don't WnG on a particular schedule because my husband is undergoing major health issues so hair is not the priority right now. Can't wait to learn from you all.


----------



## GGsKin (May 24, 2017)

My ends were getting a little tied up so I reset my hair last night, from my wash last Tuesday (I also spritzed NW21 on my scalp and massaged). I undid my banana clip, and rinsed my hair in the shower, leaving the top in the two braids. I smoothed a little APB UCS through my loose section, and then applied diluted KCCC in small sections. Left it to air for a bit and then clipped it all up again. For bed, I tied with a silk scarf to set.


----------



## niknakmac (May 24, 2017)

I'm on day 4 of my wash - n -go.  It has survived 2 major workouts where i was sweating like crazy.   i refreshed in the shower last night by actually letting the stream hit it for a few seconds.  I added some shea butter mix to seal after. diffused a bit so I wasn't going to bed with soaking hair put on my silk scarf and was good to go.  It was a little flat this morning but the steam from my shower woke it up.

ETA it has softened up with daily moisturizing.


----------



## discodumpling (May 25, 2017)

Having a bad hair week. 2 failed wash n goes back to back! 1.Ran out of all of my favorite leaveins and ended up using WEN. Just Ugggghhhhh!! 2. Next day ran out of Argan & Olive Oil gel...used that new flaxseed  mess...Ugggggghhhh again! I'm done for the week...pony puff till I replace my leave-in and gel this weekend!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (May 25, 2017)

I'm still rocking Sunday's wash-and-go.

Shoooooooooot! In a minute, y'all gon' have me viewing wng's as a protective style.   Between you all and YouTube's EmbraceNaturalBeauty . . .

I'll try to come back and add enlargeable thumbnail pics later today.

Blessings, all!


----------



## Coilystep (May 25, 2017)

discodumpling said:


> Having a bad hair week. 2 failed wash n goes back to back! 1.Ran out of all of my favorite leaveins and ended up using WEN. Just Ugggghhhhh!! 2. Next day ran out of Argan & Olive Oil gel...used that new flaxseed  mess...Ugggggghhhh again! I'm done for the week...pony puff till I replace my leave-in and gel this weekend!


It will be better once you get your preferred products. 
That's why I always try to have a back up to my back up in my stash.


----------



## discodumpling (May 25, 2017)

Coilystep said:


> It will be better once you get your preferred products.
> That's why I always try to have a back up to my back up in my stash.



Seems like I needed a back up to back up the back up stash! LOL! I'm gonna go back to purchasing the 5 lb jar of Eco!


----------



## Coilystep (May 25, 2017)

Day 5 let stream from shower work it's magic


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (May 26, 2017)

On day 4...

Day 2 I couldn't take it...I NEED gel lol. Added my curlmaker and was good to go.

Yesterday I rocked a top bun and the rest down.

Last night I touched up a few sections with eco coconut and a bit of water.  Banded before bed. Woke up late as heck this morning. Fluffed and thats it.

Will probably most likely cowash tomorrow.  Hair feels dry and even tho I'm enjoying the wild woman hair look frizz and all, I am certain it's getting tangled.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 26, 2017)

Coilystep said:


> *Does curl junkie have gel.*


@Coilystep 
Yes, it is called Pattern Pusher Gel.


----------



## Sharpened (May 30, 2017)

In a few videos, it was recommended to use gel on damp to nearly dry hair to reduce shrinkage. I don't care about shrinkage, but like to try new things and ideas. I dried my hair in 8 twists/bantu knots for a day, then heavily applied Wetline Gel, smoothing it through until my hair started to separate. Maybe I had used too much gel or the wrong one, because it shrank up like normal.

Today, since my gelled hair was going every which way upon waking, I decided to wet my hair in the shower and position it where I wanted it to go. My hair was heavy! I never felt that sensation before. When I did a little shake to remove some drips _*ouch*_ twinge in my neck. Why me?

I will say this: the vendor or company that creates a styling product that gives super coilies like me a true "wet look" for multiple days will become a millionaire.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (May 30, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> In a few videos, it was recommended to use gel on damp to nearly dry hair to reduce shrinkage. I don't care about shrinkage, but like to try new things and ideas. I dried my hair in 8 twists/bantu knots for a day, then heavily applied Wetline Gel, smoothing it through until my hair started to separate. Maybe I had used too much gel or the wrong one, because it shrank up like normal.
> 
> Today, since my gelled hair was going every which way upon waking, I decided to wet my hair in the shower and position it where I wanted it to go. My hair was heavy! I never felt that sensation before. When I did a little shake to remove some drips _*ouch*_ twinge in my neck. Why me?
> 
> I will say this: the vendor or company that creates a styling product that gives super coilies like me a true "wet look" for multiple days will become a millionaire.



 YOU AIN'T NEVAH LIED! Straight millionaire, if not BILLionaire. I'd pay up to $45 for 8 ounces of such a product--EASILY.

BEAUTIFUL! I love it.


----------



## Sharpened (May 31, 2017)

Day 2 shrinkage - some sections of my roots are still wet! I do not believe I will be doing this again anytime soon:









The day these coils drag on my shoulders dry will signal the introduction of buns (if that ever happens).


----------



## Coilystep (May 31, 2017)

Washed last night with Aussie moist shampoo and conditioner. Then applied Shea moisture raw Shea butter leave in (using up sm products I have in my stash) and wet line. I was pretty heavy handed with my application. I sat under hooded dryer for an hour last night. It's still wet close to my scalp. It also got a little wet in shower this morning.  
My bangs are too long for my normal side part.  So I'm exploring other parts.  I'm not really feeling the middle part but it is starting to grow on me. 

It's also time to cover my greys again. No matter where I part it the greys are saying


----------



## Sharpened (May 31, 2017)

@Coilystep have you tried bobby-pinning the front to "shorten" it?


----------



## Evolving78 (May 31, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> In a few videos, it was recommended to use gel on damp to nearly dry hair to reduce shrinkage. I don't care about shrinkage, but like to try new things and ideas. I dried my hair in 8 twists/bantu knots for a day, then heavily applied Wetline Gel, smoothing it through until my hair started to separate. Maybe I had used too much gel or the wrong one, because it shrank up like normal.
> 
> Today, since my gelled hair was going every which way upon waking, I decided to wet my hair in the shower and position it where I wanted it to go. My hair was heavy! I never felt that sensation before. When I did a little shake to remove some drips _*ouch*_ twinge in my neck. Why me?
> 
> I will say this: the vendor or company that creates a styling product that gives super coilies like me a true "wet look" for multiple days will become a millionaire.


My hair twin! Wow


----------



## Coilystep (May 31, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> @Coilystep have you tried bobby-pinning the front to "shorten" it?


I haven't tried that. Thanks for suggesting.


----------



## Sharpened (May 31, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> My hair twin! Wow


Really? Did you see the mostly dry 2nd day pics?


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (May 31, 2017)

Lovely hair ladies.  I spent part of my weekend in the ER so I'm too lazy to really style my hair. It's up in a bun lol. When I'm feeling better I'm gonna test out shingling with my KCCC.


----------



## Sharpened (May 31, 2017)

pinkchocolatedaisy said:


> Lovely hair ladies.  I spent part of my weekend in the ER so I'm too lazy to really style my hair. It's up in a bun lol. When I'm feeling better I'm gonna test out shingling with my KCCC.


Glad you are out of there! You alright?


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (May 31, 2017)

@Sharpened yes I'm ok now, thanks for asking. Just tired. What started out as annoying bloating and discomfort resulted in severe stomach pain  that had me sweating and crying.  I guess my body needed the rest too. So its buns for me this week!


----------



## uofmpanther (May 31, 2017)

I've been wet bunning mainly and not posting pictures because my coils aren't clumping right. I think i may have mild protein overload, so I'm going to lay off the EcoStyler for a bit, do a good DC before my next wash n go, and use a gel without protein. Hopefully, that fixes the problem. 

Is Wetline protein free? 

Also, does anyone know the difference between the As I Am coil defining jelly and the curling jelly?


----------



## Sharpened (Jun 1, 2017)

...and it continues to shrink:








Two areas took nearly two days to dry, irritating. I may try banding, but in no rush to do so.


----------



## Coilystep (Jun 1, 2017)

uofmpanther said:


> I've been wet bunning mainly and not posting pictures because my coils aren't clumping right. I think i may have mild protein overload, so I'm going to lay off the EcoStyler for a bit, do a good DC before my next wash n go, and use a gel without protein. Hopefully, that fixes the problem.
> 
> Is Wetline protein free?
> 
> Also, does anyone know the difference between the As I Am coil defining jelly and the curling jelly?


I've only ever used the curling jelly. I think the other one is thicker. The curling jelly comes in a big jar. I've never seen the defining jelly in a big jar and that's why I've never purchased it.


----------



## Coilystep (Jun 1, 2017)

pinkchocolatedaisy said:


> @Sharpened yes I'm ok now, thanks for asking. Just tired. What started out as annoying bloating and discomfort resulted in severe stomach pain  that had me sweating and crying.  I guess my body needed the rest too. So its buns for me this week!


I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## niknakmac (Jun 2, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> ...and it continues to shrink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your hair is gorgeous!


----------



## Sharpened (Jun 2, 2017)

niknakmac said:


> Your hair is gorgeous!


Thank you, it only took seven years to figure it out, lol!


----------



## uofmpanther (Jun 4, 2017)

I think moisture is coming back to my curls. I'm on Day 2 of a camille rose Curl Maker wash n go


----------



## OhTall1 (Jun 5, 2017)

Today's wash and go
View media item 129243
Two new things I'm trying and liking so far: Chagrin Valley's butter bar conditioning shampoo and Jason flaxseed hi-shine gel


----------



## Coilystep (Jun 6, 2017)

Did my hair on Saturday with kckt and kccc. I haven't had to refresh yet (I also haven't worked out this week so.....)


----------



## Alma Petra (Jun 6, 2017)

OhTall1 said:


> Today's wash and go
> View media item 129243
> Two new things I'm trying and liking so far: Chagrin Valley's butter bar conditioning shampoo and Jason flaxseed hi-shine gel


So gorgeous! Really the cut is everything!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jun 7, 2017)

View media item 129245
View media item 129251
View media item 129249
First-time use of Soultanicals Sprung Coil Boosting Gelly. I like it and next time might try cocktailing it with Kinky Curly Coiling Custard to see what happens.


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Jun 8, 2017)

Did a wng on Monday with KCCC and Tresemme Botanique underneath. Today was day 3. No pics, sorry lol.  But I will say I could've easily pulled 4 days but I was long overdue for a protein treatment so I had to wash it.  

Banding my hair seems to be the best for getting 2nd day+ hair.  No more "pineapples" for me!


----------



## discodumpling (Jun 9, 2017)

Since my last post my hair has gotten herself back on track! A protein treat and DC with heat and it's all good again. My love for protein is well documented in these LHCF streets but I fell off my DC with heat game eons ago. My hair LOVES a heated DC and my curls are hanging and bouncing effortlessly...AND my undercarriage is DEFINED. That right thurrr is golden! I'm going to DC with heat every weekend and see how it goes. I can't believe how that 1/2 hour made such a noticeable difference!


----------



## Saludable84 (Jun 11, 2017)

This was the best place to post:
   

Still waiting for the gel to dry. I used a t-shirt to dry it a bit and tried to get a bit of the gel without making it frizzy.  If it comes out ok, I'm in trouble.


----------



## Napp (Jun 11, 2017)

looking good @Saludable84


----------



## Sharpened (Jun 11, 2017)

Ooo, @Saludable84 I love it and it gets better the more you do it, too.


----------



## Saludable84 (Jun 11, 2017)

Thanks @Napp

Thanks @Sharpened i hope so too. I just felt it was too easy  I will definitely need a new leave In because the one I'm using is just until it's done.


----------



## Coilystep (Jun 11, 2017)

It looks great @Saludable84. Keep doing them it gets easier.


----------



## Saludable84 (Jun 11, 2017)

Coilystep said:


> It looks great @Saludable84. Keep doing them it gets easier.



Noooooo


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 11, 2017)

Saludable84 said:


> Noooooo



Yesssss! Join us
I love it @Saludable84


----------



## Saludable84 (Jun 11, 2017)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Yesssss! Join us
> I love it @Saludable84




It would take the one time on a whim for this to go right.


----------



## Coilystep (Jun 11, 2017)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Yesssss! Join us
> I love it @Saludable84


Resistance is futile @Saludable84


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Jun 11, 2017)

Pretty wash and go @Saludable84 !! Wash and go's have ruined me from other styles lol nothing beats five minutes total styling time


----------



## Saludable84 (Jun 11, 2017)

whiteoleander91 said:


> Pretty wash and go @Saludable84 !! Wash and go's have ruined me from other styles lol nothing beats five minutes total styling time



It was like 15 minutes. I could not believe it! I was prepared for an hour of twisting last night. I said if it doesn't work, I would just rewash and twist. Took my hair down this morning and it was looking right. 

I still can't believe this. 



Coilystep said:


> Resistance is futile @Saludable84



If it last until Wednesday, I'll give in.


----------



## Napp (Jun 11, 2017)

whiteoleander91 said:


> Pretty wash and go @Saludable84 !! Wash and go's have ruined me from other styles lol nothing beats five minutes total styling time



Yup I just mix my leave in and gel, slap it on in big sections, spritz some water if the gel is too thick and brush through with my wet brush and my hair is done for several days. I am so hair lazy but my hair is always on point like I spent a long time on it.


----------



## Saludable84 (Jun 11, 2017)

So now, can y'all tell me how we are preserving our WNG from one day until the next.


----------



## Coilystep (Jun 11, 2017)

Saludable84 said:


> So now, can y'all tell me how we are preserving our WNG from one day until the next.


I wear my bonnet at night and just steam in shower in morning. 
Pineappling has never worked for me.


----------



## Napp (Jun 11, 2017)

Saludable84 said:


> So now, can y'all tell me how we are preserving our WNG from one day until the next.



I just sleep on it or wear a bonnet and fluff in the morning. Depending on the product combo I get 3-7 days. For some reason products containing keratin work well for long lasting hair for me. So far I have not found another reliable preservation method for MY hair. They usually stretch out my hair and make it look weird.


----------



## Nightingale (Jun 11, 2017)

Saludable84 said:


> This was the best place to post:
> View attachment 401559 View attachment 401561 View attachment 401563 View attachment 401565
> 
> 
> ...



Welcome to the darkside!


----------



## Saludable84 (Jun 11, 2017)

Nightingale said:


> Welcome to the darkside!


I blame you 

Once you cosigned gel working for you, I was done. 

And now, I'm spoiled.


----------



## Saludable84 (Jun 11, 2017)

Coilystep said:


> I wear my bonnet at night and just steam in shower in morning.
> Pineappling has never worked for me.


This is what I was thinking. But steaming at night or GHE and then bonnet for the overnight. 



Napp said:


> I just sleep on it or wear a bonnet and fluff in the morning. Depending on the product combo I get 3-7 days. For some reason products containing keratin work well for long lasting hair for me. So far I have not found another reliable preservation method for MY hair. They usually stretch out my hair and make it look weird.



I have some humectress because I was thinking along the same lines of keratin.


----------



## OhTall1 (Jun 11, 2017)

Saludable84 said:


> So now, can y'all tell me how we are preserving our WNG from one day until the next.


I wrap it up at night with a silk or satin scarf.  In the morning, I mist it with my DIY spray, shake and go.


----------



## rileypak (Jun 11, 2017)

@Saludable84
Alright now


----------



## Nightingale (Jun 11, 2017)

Saludable84 said:


> So now, can y'all tell me how we are preserving our WNG from one day until the next.



When I wash and go, I band at night and cover with a satin bonnet. 1 or 2 bands per section, leaving my ends alone. Banding gives me a little more stretch the next day and doesn't disturb my curl pattern too much.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Jun 11, 2017)

@Saludable84 I wear my hair in a low/loose ponytail with a satin bonnet at night and then spritz/fluff in the morning. I will reapply small amounts of gel to the most frizzy parts or if I decide to just wear it smoothed back in a bun. Glycerin is key to WNG longevity for my hair. So activator gel or something with a lot of glycerin mixed with my styler helps me to get longer wear.


----------



## Coilystep (Jun 12, 2017)

Got back yesterday from visiting family out of town last week. I washed And deep conditioned last night with shea moisture masque with green label. I will be done with all my Shea moisture products by the fall hopefully sooner. Rinsed out this morning and applied Camille Rose curl Love and curl maker. My hair is currently about 50% dry.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jun 12, 2017)

Nightingale said:


> When I wash and go, I band at night and cover with a satin bonnet. 1 or 2 bands per section, leaving my ends alone. Banding gives me a little more stretch the next day and doesn't disturb my curl pattern too much.



@Saludable84, very pretty.

+1 to @Nightingale's method.

Maybe because my hair is medium-length and not long, pineappling never really worked for me.

Details:
Even though I'm sure it doesn't make a HUGE difference, I DO NOT band with bands (pre-tied loops). I band with straight pieces of elastic ribbon that I knot at the end. So much better than trying to get loops/bands to not curve my hair, or to not be too long or short.

I band up four sections:

I make them into ponytails first (with stretchy, *clothy* elastic, regular old bands from WalMart). If my wng is not split down the middle, one of the banded sections is my side bang.
Once I have four ponytails, I just band each ponytail, leaving my ends out so as not to disturb the pattern.
If I don't feel I'll sweat to much, I may baggie the hair under my silk bonnet. Otherwise, no baggie.

Here are pics that are enlargeable. The first is a pic of what I use to make the 4 ponytails before banding. The bands are elastic ribbon I get from Hobby Lobby. Super low-cost items. 

    ​

Here's a video comparing banding to pineappling (though I can't use her types of bands ) :


----------



## nycutiepie (Jun 12, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> @Saludable84, very pretty.
> 
> +1 to @Nightingale's method.
> 
> ...


I'm gonna try this method.  My wash n gos shrink up and look like twists and people always ask me if my hair is twisted.........i's just the way my hair naturally clumps.  My hair is not long enough to pineapple like she did in the video but I do a modified version.   However, I wake up with a smooshed head and I always have to manipulate.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Jun 12, 2017)

My lazy and temporary wng. I used Tresemme Botanique and CRN Curlmaker. I say temporary lol because more than likely I will be putting it up in a bun.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jun 12, 2017)

This thread REALLY makes me appreciate our hair. I'm not anti-relaxer, but I'm so grateful I felt "forced" to go natural. My natural hair is much more beautiful -- to me -- than my relaxed hair. And I never would have known it had I NOT felt I had no option but to go natural if I were to save my edges.


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Jun 12, 2017)

Pretty hair @Saludable84 and @Coilystep 

Banding works for me and I pretty much follow the mehtod in the video linked upthread. Also. I have found that just 2 maybe 3 ponys banded works better.  Any more than that and my hair is too stretched and my curl pattern is almost nonexistent.


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Jun 13, 2017)

Second day hair. Banded my hair in 2 ponytails last night.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jun 13, 2017)

pinkchocolatedaisy said:


> Second day hair. Banded my hair in 2 ponytails last night.



Pretty. How do you make your bangs?


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Jun 13, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Pretty. How do you make your bangs?


Thanks 

I just tucked em under and pinned with bobby pins.


----------



## Joigirl (Jun 14, 2017)

I have been putting my hair in a bun to stretch it out and I love the results. I also found a new gel, Curl Origin Mango and Olive is awesome.


----------



## Coilystep (Jun 14, 2017)

Joigirl said:


> I have been putting my hair in a bun to stretch it out and I love the results. I also found a new gel, Curl Origin Mango and Olive is awesome.
> View attachment 401853


Hey long time no see. I love your hair as always. I've never heard of that gel. I'm about to look for it.


----------



## Joigirl (Jun 15, 2017)

Coilystep said:


> Hey long time no see. I love your hair as always. I've never heard of that gel. I'm about to look for it.


It's been a while. I'm not really doing anything new, just wanted to pop in. You hair has really grown. It looks great!


----------



## Coilystep (Jun 15, 2017)

Joigirl said:


> It's been a while. I'm not really doing anything new, just wanted to pop in. You hair has really grown. It looks great!


Thanks. Don't be a stranger.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jun 16, 2017)

Joigirl said:


> I have been putting my hair in a bun to stretch it out and I love the results. I also found a new gel, Curl Origin Mango and Olive is awesome.
> View attachment 401853



@Joigirl, does the Curl Origin Mango and Olive gel have a lot of slip? Did you apply it over leave-in? If so, what leave-in?

Can this gel be purchased on the ground?

TIA!


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Jun 16, 2017)

Krystal Eco and Curls Lavish Curls Moisturizer. I look like I have a small bald spot but it's just the way my hair is gathered lol


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Jun 16, 2017)

whiteoleander91 said:


> Krystal Eco and Curls Lavish Curls Moisturizer. I look like I have a small bald spot but it's just the way my hair is gathered lol
> 
> Pretty!!
> 
> ...


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jun 16, 2017)

whiteoleander91 said:


> Krystal Eco and Curls Lavish Curls Moisturizer. I look like I have a small bald spot but it's just the way my hair is gathered lol
> 
> 
> View attachment 402071
> ...



Phew, beautiful!

I may try a twist-out wash-and-go later this month: http://finenaturalhairandfaith.com/why-this-is-my-go-to-summer-hairstyle/. This weekend my plan is to trial doing a wash-and-go, not via the shingling method or the praying hands method, but by brushing gel through my hair with the KareCo Tangle Buster.


----------



## uofmpanther (Jun 17, 2017)

I did my second wash n' go of the week yesterday (I forgot to post the first).  I used Mielle Organics Brazillian Curl Cream and the Honey Ginger Gel.  I really like the way my hair came out, and how defined my curls were.  The only thing I don't like is that my roots are still dry over 24 hours later (low porosity hazard).  I am going to edit this post to post a picture from my phone.


----------



## discodumpling (Jun 17, 2017)

Pray for me ladies...i'm attempting DD's 1st wash n go today! I'm gonna use  my exact process and products and see what her curls do..pics to come.


----------



## discodumpling (Jun 18, 2017)

So this is what we ended up with. Not bad for her very 1st wash n go.It could have been great but my DD is a whirlwind and kept touching & flipping her hair before it was dry...hence the frizz. This is also the best pic I could get cause DH completely ignored my hair in action pic requests at this Daddy Daughter Dance event.

It took about an 1hr to shingle. It took that long because I didn't detangle her hair during but AFTER the wash process (lesson learned!)  I was also (still am) intimidated by the length and thickness of her hair. Her shrinkage is amazing! She loved it so we'll see what it do for a couple of days..I plan to rework the front and get dem curls poppin for school this week....

DD has super dry hair so it will take some time for curl definition to be realized. We'll see how her wash n go's progress over the summer.


----------



## Napp (Jun 18, 2017)

I havent posted a pic in a minute. Still wrestling with the idea of relaxing my hair. BKT makes my hair tolerable. Hair is 80% dry here. it shrinks up into more of a bob shape when fully dry






I used sedal clima resist and ouidad anti humidity gel. im wishing i didnt waste it on non humid days, this combo seems to work well.. my hair is soft and defined


----------



## uofmpanther (Jun 18, 2017)

uofmpanther said:


> I did my second wash n' go of the week yesterday (I forgot to post the first).  I used Mielle Organics Brazillian Curl Cream and the Honey Ginger Gel.  I really like the way my hair came out, and how defined my curls were.  The only thing I don't like is that my roots are still dry over 24 hours later (low porosity hazard).  I am going to edit this post to post a picture from my phone.



I'm on Day 3 of this wash n go, and decided to put it up. The definition is still there, but my hair started snowing yesterday. The flakes are only in specific areas, which tells me the flakes may be because I didn't smooth the product in enough.  I'm going to try this combo again, being more careful, and see if I still get flakes.


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 18, 2017)

I've honestly lost count on how many days I've been wearing this wng. I think it's day 10 but I could be wrong. Either way, today is hot and my hair is being held back by my scarf (tied like a head band), and needs to be redone. Loving my volume though.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jun 18, 2017)

Interesting: A dampen-dried-hair-and-go


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Jun 18, 2017)

Fresh wng. Hair still slightly damp/wet.

Products used: KCCC, Tresemme Botanique.

I  was dusting or doing a s&d yesterday.  Next thing I knew I was cutting to "shape" my hair  Honestly though,  I had a lot of residual heat damage, straight crispy ends. We feel better now.


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Jun 18, 2017)

Napp said:


> I havent posted a pic in a minute. Still wrestling with the idea of relaxing my hair. BKT makes my hair tolerable. Hair is 80% dry here. it shrinks up into more of a bob shape when fully dry
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Don't relax!!! It's so pretty


----------



## Sharpened (Jun 19, 2017)

Tried the Fantasia Argan Oil Curl Styling Pudding today. As soon as I put it on, I thought, "This will not end well." I used my Thick 'n' Curly Tangle Teezer to clump my hair. There is a learning curve with this product, and I think I am at preK level. Plus, I had forgotten I had worn a stretched style prior, so clumping is more difficult until I do two wash and goes in a row. Yes, today is a headband day.


----------



## Coilystep (Jun 19, 2017)

I finally tried the Camille Rose Lavender curl crush this morning. I paired it with curl love. I like it so far it's not dry yet.


----------



## Napp (Jun 19, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> Tried the Fantasia Argan Oil Curl Styling Pudding today. As soon as I put it on, I thought, "This will not end well." I used my Thick 'n' Curly Tangle Teezer to clump my hair. There is a learning curve with this product, and I think I am at preK level. Plus, I had forgotten I had worn a stretched style prior, so clumping is more difficult until I do two wash and goes in a row. Yes, today is a headband day.




I hated this line of products. For me they were terrible


----------



## Sharpened (Jun 19, 2017)

Napp said:


> I hated this line of products. For me they were terrible


This pudding is not for the wash and go, but comb or finger coils. My ends are defined, but my roots are a thick, puffy mess. I will be rinsing this crap out in the morning.


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Jun 23, 2017)

Day 3 hair,  got super crazy looking post workout yesterday.  Plus, I think eco olive oil is not very moisturizing for me. So last night I braided it up but it came out funky looking this morning. Hence the updo.

Nvm my flexing lol. This from my snap and then I noticed not a bad shot of my hair


----------



## GettingKinky (Jun 23, 2017)

Hi Ladies- I'm newly natural after transitioning for 3 years and I want to figure out how to wash n go.  I'm going to start small with a wash n go ponytail and hopefully graduate to wearing it out. I just bought wetline extreme gel to try this weekend. I'll be lurking for tips.


----------



## Coilystep (Jun 23, 2017)

GettingKinky said:


> Hi Ladies- I'm newly natural after transitioning for 3 years and I want to figure out how to wash n go.  I'm going to start small with a wash n go ponytail and hopefully graduate to wearing it out. I just bought wetline extreme gel to try this weekend. I'll be lurking for tips.


Yay you came over. I can't wait to see your results.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jun 24, 2017)

@Joigirl do you use a bun to stretch after your hair is dry?  What kind of bun?  I definitely have to figure out how to stretch my hair.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jun 24, 2017)

Another question how many sections do you ladies do for applying gel and how big are the sections?  I'm impatient and I'm pretty sure my sections will be too big.


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Jun 24, 2017)

GettingKinky said:


> Another question how many sections do you ladies do for applying gel and how big are the sections?  I'm impatient and I'm pretty sure my sections will be too big.




I separate into 4 sections and then into subsections. It is time consuming  (between 20-30 minutes for me) but I get more definition and movement this way. I can also get up to 4 days wear doing it this way.


----------



## Sharpened (Jun 24, 2017)

GettingKinky said:


> Another question how many sections do you ladies do for applying gel and how big are the sections?  I'm impatient and I'm pretty sure my sections will be too big.


For me, 10 or more, depending on how many twists I put in my hair after detangling. How well your hair clumps as you rake the gel through will tell you if you need to make them smaller or can increase the size.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jun 24, 2017)

My first serious attempt at a wash n go. I used 
- DB daily leave in conditioner
- grapeseed oil
- wetline extreme gel

I put it in 16 sections it took me 10-15 minutes. Now I'm using clips to help stretch, I hope the curl pattern under the clips isn't messed up too much.

Most likely I'm going to end up putting this in a ponytail/puff


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jun 24, 2017)

GettingKinky said:


> My first serious attempt at a wash n go. I used
> - DB daily leave in conditioner
> - grapeseed oil
> - wetline extreme gel
> ...



Looks good so far!

15 minutes???   That's what's up!


----------



## Sharpened (Jun 24, 2017)

GettingKinky said:


> My first serious attempt at a wash n go. I used
> - DB daily leave in conditioner
> - grapeseed oil
> - wetline extreme gel
> ...


I see curls, not coils. I would not worry about stretching yet because your hair need time to learn which strands are in which clump group. Relax, let your hair do its thing.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jun 24, 2017)

@Coilystep, how does the Camille Rose Naturals Lavender gel compare to the Camille Rose Naturals Curl Maker gel?

TIA!


----------



## rileypak (Jun 24, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> @Coilystep, how does the Camille Rose Naturals Lavender gel compare to the Camille Rose Naturals Curl Maker gel?
> TIA!



I'm curious too...it's on my gel list


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jun 24, 2017)

rileypak said:


> I'm curious too...it's on my gel list



Someone in a CRN group just showed the hair from the back with the Lavender gel in it, and wooooooooooo! GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## GettingKinky (Jun 24, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> I see curls, not coils. I would not worry about stretching yet because your hair need time to learn which strands are in which clump group. Relax, let your hair do its thing.



Thanks. If don't stretch the back it ends up way shorter than the front and it looks weird- like a reverse mullet.


----------



## Sharpened (Jun 24, 2017)

GettingKinky said:


> Thanks. If don't stretch the back it ends up way shorter than the front and it looks weird- like a reverse mullet.


Naw, that is a natural inverted bob and looks too cute on curls. Just stretch the back when it is nearly dry.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jun 24, 2017)

So I like the way my hair turned out but I don't love it. It's so stiff with no movement.  How do I fix that?


----------



## Coilystep (Jun 24, 2017)

@YvetteWithJoy  & @rileypak  I have fallen in love with the lavender gel this week. I will be repurchasing this again.


----------



## Coilystep (Jun 24, 2017)

GettingKinky said:


> So I like the way my hair turned out but I don't love it. It's so stiff with no movement.  How do I fix that?


Your hair looks good.  It's going take a few times for you to get use to it. You need to experiment with different gels and different ways to apply the gel. I know you stated you worked in several sections but how did you apply the conditioner and gel.  
Depending upon my product application the end results are different. If you are looking for more movement you may want to try lighter gels like Camille rose, kinky curly or as I am all come to mind. I like wetline however it is a thick gel and I wouldn't expect a lot of movement with it. I usually reserve it for puffs personally.


----------



## Coilystep (Jun 24, 2017)




----------



## whiteoleander91 (Jun 24, 2017)

GettingKinky said:


> So I like the way my hair turned out but I don't love it. It's so stiff with no movement.  How do I fix that?


Twist the hair in very large sections (like, 2) all in one direction like you are "wringing " your hair out and smooth the hair while it's twisted then release. Should break the gel cast and make the hair fluffy.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Jun 24, 2017)

Like this @GettingKinky . Y'all let me know if the pic is too big  I'm  on my phone


----------



## GettingKinky (Jun 24, 2017)

Coilystep said:


> Your hair looks good.  It's going take a few times for you to get use to it. You need to experiment with different gels and different ways to apply the gel. I know you stated you worked in several sections but how did you apply the conditioner and gel.
> Depending upon my product application the end results are different. If you are looking for more movement you may want to try lighter gels like Camille rose, kinky curly or as I am all come to mind. I like wetline however it is a thick gel and I wouldn't expect a lot of movement with it. I usually reserve it for puffs personally.




Thanks. I put the gel on my fingers and ran my fingers down each section from root to tip. If I thought a part of my hair didn't get enough gel, I went back and added more. Is there a different way to apply?

I will also look into lighter gels.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jun 24, 2017)

Thanks @whiteoleander91 do I do that twisting part while my hair is still wet or after it dries?


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Jun 24, 2017)

I do a combo of raking and shingling to get movement.  

These 2 ladies I follow and have found a technique that works for me.



Also cosign with the poster re lighter gels. Camille Rose Curlmaker and KCCC are pretty light IMO but also have pretty good slip.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Jun 24, 2017)

GettingKinky said:


> Thanks @whiteoleander91 do I do that twisting part while my hair is still wet or after it dries?


It's best when it's fully or mostly dry so that it won't make your hair frizzy


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Jun 24, 2017)

Wash and go from Friday. Olive oil Eco styler.


----------



## LavenderMint (Jun 24, 2017)

Coilystep said:


> View attachment 403153


I wish my hair liked CRN products.  Those look curl-delicious 
Oh well. I'll just work with KCKT & WetLine.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jun 24, 2017)

@pinkchocolatedaisy that shingling video is awesome. I LOVE her hair!  If shingling would give me definition and movement like that I might  be willing to do it. But that must take at least an hour and I'm so lazy. 

Do you ladies shingle?

Sorry for all the newbie questions. I haven't really given my hair much thought during the last few years of my transition.


----------



## Coilystep (Jun 24, 2017)

@GettingKinky  I switch between shingling and raking & shaking. 
My suggestion would be for you to watch several YouTube videos. Jewejewbee videos are really good. Mahogany curls has some great wash N go videos. Curly proverbs and the glamtwinz all come to mind. If I think of somemore I will come back and share.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jun 25, 2017)

@Coilystep which method do you prefer in terms of results? Shingling or take and shake. How long does it take you to shingle?


----------



## GettingKinky (Jun 25, 2017)

I've been watching videos and reading and I guess I need to relax and settle in. It's going to take me years to get this right. 

How long did it take you ladies to perfect your wash n go?


----------



## LavenderMint (Jun 25, 2017)

This weekend's wng. The top of my head refuses to actually curl and remains wavy like that at all times, with and without product and the very front of my head doesn't like ANY gel at all. Frizz city there. This week I'm ordering henna and hibiscus powder for the very first time. I'm hoping it will help me up my wng game. 

@GettingKinky it took me about three months. Finding the products that your hair likes and responds to best was the hardest part for me.


----------



## Coilystep (Jun 25, 2017)

@GettingKinky shingling takes me an hour however it lasts me the whole week for the most part. With working out most of the time I have to refresh by Wednesday. Depending on what products I use a refresh is all I need. I wet my hair and add more leave in and gel. Sometimes I've sweated too much and require a full wash N go mid week which is not the end of the world. 
The beauty of wash N goes for me is that they don't require a lot of preparation like you need with twistouts and braidouts. 
The first nine months after my BC I did my hair literally every day I watched lots of YouTube videos and sought out all the info I could on wash N goes.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jun 25, 2017)

Every day for 9 months?  That's dedication. I don't want to wear my wash n go to work until I like it a lot better and an confident it won't frizz out on me in the middle of the day. So I can only try it on weekends. So it's going to take me ages to get there.


----------



## Coilystep (Jun 25, 2017)

Washed with Aussie moist shampoo and conditioner. Styled with the mane choice leave in and orchid gel. I used the rake and shake method and I shingled my problem area over my left ear and my bangs.


----------



## Coilystep (Jun 25, 2017)

GettingKinky said:


> Every day for 9 months?  That's dedication. I don't want to wear my wash n go to work until I like it a lot better and an confident it won't frizz out on me in the middle of the day. So I can only try it on weekends. So it's going to take me ages to get there.


I was determined you will get it eventually. How to you plan to wear your hair for work?


----------



## rileypak (Jun 25, 2017)

Long time lurker, occasional compliment giver, and first time poster about my W&G.

My first attempt at a WnG was about 3 or so weeks ago. I only did the back half of my head because I feared that it'd be a big fail and I didn't want to do a whole wash day a second time. I made a valiant effort and I think it went well enough. It frizzed and grew as time went on but I actually loved it 
 
 
 

This weekend I've done my second one (back half only again). Will post a pic when I get a chance.

The front of my head is going to take some work. Nothing but my ends and perimeter outline want to coil up. The rest is a big mass of waves and frizz. I need to have more patience with it and work on it.

I'll continue lurking in here and picking up pointers so I can level up my WnG game


----------



## Alma Petra (Jun 25, 2017)

Coilystep said:


> Washed with Aussie moist shampoo and conditioner. Styled with the mane choice leave in and orchid gel. I used the rake and shake method and I shingled my problem area over my left ear and my bangs. View attachment 403223View attachment 403225View attachment 403227View attachment 403229View attachment 403231View attachment 403233



Lovely hair as usual! I kind of think that I mostly have the same curl pattern as you do except that mine is probably drier and more frizz-prone. What do you call your pattern?


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 25, 2017)

rileypak said:


> Long time lurker, occasional compliment giver, and first time poster about my W&G.
> 
> My first attempt at a WnG was about 3 or so weeks ago. I only did the back half of my head because I feared that it'd be a big fail and I didn't want to do a whole wash day a second time. I made a valiant effort and I think it went well enough. It frizzed and grew as time went on but I actually loved it
> View attachment 403235
> ...



Oooh, Good to see you here @rileypak . Look forward to seeing more of your wngs.


----------



## Coilystep (Jun 25, 2017)

@rileypak so glad you posted. Your hair looks great. Keep trying and you will get better. The front of my hair doesn't always cooperate either.


----------



## Alma Petra (Jun 25, 2017)

rileypak said:


> Long time lurker, occasional compliment giver, and first time poster about my W&G.
> 
> My first attempt at a WnG was about 3 or so weeks ago. I only did the back half of my head because I feared that it'd be a big fail and I didn't want to do a whole wash day a second time. I made a valiant effort and I think it went well enough. It frizzed and grew as time went on but I actually loved it
> View attachment 403235
> ...



Wow your hair is so thick and you definitely are on your way to achieving amazing definition with time if this is your very first wash and go.

What products did you use? And how were you able to achieve multiple day hair (sleep and refreshing practices)?


----------



## Coilystep (Jun 25, 2017)

Alma Petra said:


> Lovely hair as usual! I kind of think that I mostly have the same curl pattern as you do except that mine is probably drier and more frizz-prone. What do you call your pattern?


Thanks I don't really know what my type is. I have a range of 3c-4a and possibly 4b


----------



## GettingKinky (Jun 25, 2017)

Coilystep said:


> I was determined you will get it eventually. How to you plan to wear your hair for work?



I'm going to keep wearing a braidout ponytail. Or maybe a wash n go ponytail. 

One day hopefully I'll be on your level.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jun 25, 2017)

I slept with my hair in a bun last night. I like the stretch I got, but I think I didn't use enough gel yesterday. And I think I need to get more moisture in my hair to make it heavier.


----------



## Coilystep (Jun 25, 2017)

@GettingKinky my philosophy on product application if you think you have applied enough add some more you don't have enough. 
I try to get as much moisture into my hair as possible through my DC's and leave ins. I also think gel choice is a big part of it too.


----------



## MissMusic (Jun 25, 2017)

Glad to see this thread still going! I've been working my way through all the ECO Styler gel's this summer:

I'm very excited to try the new Camille Rose Lavender gel. The ingredients make me think the gel will have more hold for longer lasting results.


----------



## MissMusic (Jun 25, 2017)

Coilystep said:


> Washed with Aussie moist shampoo and conditioner. Styled with the mane choice leave in and orchid gel. I used the rake and shake method and I shingled my problem area over my left ear and my bangs. View attachment 403223View attachment 403225View attachment 403227View attachment 403229View attachment 403231View attachment 403233



Your hair has grown so much since when we first starting posting on this thread in 2014. Looks great!


----------



## GettingKinky (Jun 25, 2017)

Coilystep said:


> @GettingKinky my philosophy on product application if you think you have applied enough add some more you don't have enough.
> I try to get as much moisture into my hair as possible through my DC's and leave ins. I also think gel choice is a big part of it too.



I've gotten lazy and stopped DCing. I guess I'll go back to my dry DC before washing.  

And I'll use a lot more gel next time. I keep reading that it's hard to use too much, but my brain doesn't absorb that message.


----------



## Coilystep (Jun 25, 2017)

Hey @MissMusic   I've been following and enjoying your videos.  Keep up the good work. 
I have come a long way since we started. It doesn't even seem like it's been almost three years. Thanks for noticing. 
@GettingKinky  you probably didn't use enough leave in or gel. As far as dryness. I think everyone experiences it to some extent once the relaxed ends are cut off. You definitely need to get back to dcing. I think my nine months everyday washing Odyssey helped me head off any dryness issues.


----------



## rileypak (Jun 25, 2017)

Alma Petra said:


> Wow your hair is so thick and you definitely are on your way to achieving amazing definition with time if this is your very first wash and go.
> 
> What products did you use? And how were you able to achieve multiple day hair (sleep and refreshing practices)?


Thank you!

I used LRC Shake & Go and Wetline Gel the first time.
As far as sleep, I tried banding the first night and it stretched some places out too much. I ended up just tying my hair down with a silk scarf like I usually do in my twists after that. Refreshing, some mornings I could just shake it out to my liking. Towards the end of the week - I would still shake my head and mist any unruly spots with APB Daily Refresher Spray and gently pull and shape those pieces where I wanted.


----------



## Napp (Jun 25, 2017)

GettingKinky said:


> Another question how many sections do you ladies do for applying gel and how big are the sections?  I'm impatient and I'm pretty sure my sections will be too big.


I use 5 large sections to do my wash n go and brush through with my wet brush to get definition. I tried doing the define every curl thing and it makes my hair look anorexic and scraggly looking. Plus it takes so long. (FYI I also have medium to low density hair.) I prefer my hair to have chunky clumps as opposed to super defined.


----------



## Sharpened (Jun 26, 2017)

MissMusic said:


> Glad to see this thread still going! I've been working my way through all the ECO Styler gel's this summer:
> 
> I'm very excited to try the new Camille Rose Lavender gel. The ingredients make me think the gel will have more hold for longer lasting results.


Whoa! Your hair has grown a lot.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jun 26, 2017)

Awesome hair, ladies!

I still haven't mastered the wash and go, mainly because I just can't see myself taking an hour to shingle every single clump/piece of hair. I keep saying I'm going to try using a brush to distribute product through my hair, but I keep forgetting and doing the praying-hands method, when I really need to try an additional technique besides it.

*So, this video is RIGHT on time.* The brush she's using is a lot like my beloved KareCo Tangle Buster.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jun 26, 2017)

@YvetteWithJoy  I like the method in the video you posted. I don't think I will ever be up for shingling every single curl. I tried a fine tooth comb on a small section last night and it seemed to work pretty well. I just need to remember to use enough product. And I need to figure out how to get my roots defined.


----------



## Napp (Jun 26, 2017)

GettingKinky said:


> @YvetteWithJoy  I like the method in the video you posted. I don't think I will ever be up for shingling every single curl. I tried a fine tooth comb on a small section last night and it seemed to work pretty well. I just need to remember to use enough product. And I need to figure out how to get my roots defined.



I also think your hair has to be wet enough too. I find when I have too much product but the hair is not wet enough I don't get as good definition. 

I personally like applying product on damp hair and then spraying with water until it gets to a consistency I like. Also for some reason I don't get good results when I apply product to soaking wet hair. I have no idea why though.

I don't even bother with light products though so my way works with heavy stuff.


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Jun 26, 2017)

Honestly the time it takes to shingle is not that bad.  Your results may vary. My hair is about APL (stretched). I have fine strands but a lot of hair. I'm not doing super super small sections but small enough (probably a bit more than what you would section off to flat iron).

I do it on WET hair. Doing it damp does not produce the same results. I smooth/shingle from the bottom then rake through roots to ends. All of this takes me no more than 30 minutes.  If I didn't work out as har I'd probably be able to go past 4 days.

Yesterday I had 3 day hair and woulda kept it if I didn't have to deal with a kid that pissed and **** in his room


----------



## iamyattababe (Jun 26, 2017)

Hey ladies!

I don't believe I've posted here before or much at all lately, but I am a teacher who keeps her hair away most of the year because I'm so busy. Well..... now that it is officially my Summer vacay  I get to let my hair breathe for a bit!

Here are a couple of pics of my "dry" wash n go that I did today following a video I saw from someone on YT. I think I like it! Def got some of my length back and it's pretty much dry.. I think I'm gonna review and do a tutorial for this method!

Stay tuned...


----------



## rileypak (Jun 26, 2017)

Okay finally took some pics of my hair today. I had some weird things happening with my crown this morning when I woke up and I didn't feel like spending a ton of time fixing it.

Products used: Shescentit Cranberry Cream Hair Cocktail, MyHoneyChild Sophia's Hair Grease, and Wetline Gel


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 26, 2017)

rileypak said:


> Okay finally took some pics of my hair today. I had some weird things happening with my crown this morning when I woke up and I didn't feel like spending a ton of time fixing it.
> 
> Products used: Shescentit Cranberry Cream Hair Cocktail, MyHoneyChild Sophia's Hair Grease, and Wetline Gel
> 
> ...



Beautiful. Maybe it's your density and but I see similarities to @Sharpened mane.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jun 26, 2017)

I love your hair, @rileypak.

Glad you're here, so I will refrain from posting that spanking emoji and chastising you for keeping your hair secret so long.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Jun 26, 2017)

Napp said:


> I also think your hair has to be wet enough too. I find when I have too much product but the hair is not wet enough I don't get as good definition.
> 
> I personally like applying product on damp hair and then spraying with water until it gets to a consistency I like. Also for some reason I don't get good results when I apply product to soaking wet hair. I have no idea why though.
> 
> I don't even bother with light products though so my way works with heavy stuff.


I agree my wash and goes don't do well on soaking wet hair ( shrinkage city) but works best on freshly washed but not towel dried hair. 

After I rinse my dc with cold water I apply my leave in and sealant to the whole head. @GettingKinky I don't shingle because my hair turns out stringy and shrinks more. 

I part my hair horizontally after applying my leave in and sealant starting from the nape in about a 1-2 inch section and clip up the rest up. Then apply my gel to the section until my hair feels sleek and slippery when I run my hands down the section( that's how I know I have enough).

I finger comb from the ends up smoothing and raking as I go along. I finger comb to seperate the big clumps into smaller clumps. As I do the curls start to form (before seperating by finger combing my hair is pin straight from the gel). 

Once I'm done I may lightly shake my head from side to side if the section needs more encouraging to curl and move onto the next section.

My crown like yours is a looser texture than the back so I do all steps the same but instead of shaking to encourage curls I bounce my hand up and down at the bottom of the section bouncing the hair up until the waves form the way I want them to (hope that makes sense). 

The whole thing takes roughly 15-20 min from leave in to styling.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jun 26, 2017)

GettingKinky said:


> I've gotten lazy and stopped DCing. I guess I'll go back to my dry DC before washing.
> 
> And I'll use a lot more gel next time. I keep reading that it's hard to use too much, but my brain doesn't absorb that message.



I used to NEVER use sufficient gel. (But I didn't know it was not enough gel.) I finally watched a YouTube tutorial (by The Mane Choice blogger, I believe), wherein the demonstrator used the phrase "enough gel until it's slimy."

I DEFINITELY wasn't using THAT much gel.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jun 26, 2017)

Now I think I understand why people buy huge tubs of gel. I can't wait to try again on Saturday.


----------



## rileypak (Jun 26, 2017)

GettingKinky said:


> Now I think I understand why people buy huge tubs of gel. I can't wait to try again on Saturday.


Same! 
I'll be trying again Saturday morning.


----------



## Sharpened (Jun 26, 2017)

Dampened with catnip tea and aloe gel, sealed with Castor Mix, shellacked with Wetline Xtreme. Dang, I desperately need a trim. The damage is so obvious:


----------



## LavenderMint (Jun 27, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I used to NEVER use sufficient gel. (But I didn't know it was not enough gel.) I finally watched a YouTube tutorial (by The Mane Choice blogger, I believe), wherein the demonstrator used the phrase "enough gel until it's slimy."
> 
> I DEFINITELY wasn't using THAT much gel.


My sister has been trying to do wash and go without gel (conditioner & oil) and they never turn out quite right. I offered to do one for her but she said it takes her hair too long to dry. I'll look up that video and see if  she'll heed her advice.


----------



## Alma Petra (Jun 27, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> Dampened with catnip tea and aloe gel, sealed with Castor Mix, shellacked with Wetline Xtreme. Dang, I desperately need a trim. The damage is so obvious:



OMG this is crazy beautiful 

What does catnip do for the hair?


----------



## Alma Petra (Jun 27, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Awesome hair, ladies!
> 
> I still haven't mastered the wash and go, mainly because I just can't see myself taking an hour to shingle every single clump/piece of hair. I keep saying I'm going to try using a brush to distribute product through my hair, but I keep forgetting and doing the praying-hands method, when I really need to try an additional technique besides it.
> 
> *So, this video is RIGHT on time.* The brush she's using is a lot like my beloved KareCo Tangle Buster.



I can't wait for my relaxed ends which tangle like crazy to be gone (it will probably take years) for me to be able to shingle my hair or comb product through like this.

@YvetteWithJoy do you think that the brush in the video can function as nicely as your tangle buster? I think that I have access to this one.

I own a wide tooth comb which I love and I have always wondered why people use brushes instead of combs to detangle. Don't brushes have more rows with more teeth and thus more stuff for the hair to tangle in?

For the fun: I did some research about the brush in the video and I came across something very interesting. They say that this brush is basically a horse brush!!!

Check these posts out: 

https://www.naturallycurly.com/curltalk/4/146810-detangling-brush-buyers-beware.html

http://www.lipstickalley.com/showthread.php/817059-This-detangling-brush-is-the-GOAT!

https://www.naturallycurly.com/curl...-using-horse-brushes-for-their-curly-hair-si/


----------



## Sharpened (Jun 27, 2017)

Alma Petra said:


> OMG this is crazy beautiful
> 
> What does catnip do for the hair?


Thanks! Catnip conditions the hair, if you can find the right ratio of herb-to-water for steeping. It barely does anything for me; guava leaf is far superior.


----------



## rileypak (Jun 27, 2017)

@Sharpened

Can't wait until mine starts clumping more!
Are you using regular castor oil in your mix or JBCO/HBCO?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jun 27, 2017)

Alma Petra said:


> I can't wait for my relaxed ends which tangle like crazy to be gone (it will probably take years) for me to be able to shingle my hair or comb product through like this.
> 
> @YvetteWithJoy do you think that the brush in the video can function as nicely as your tangle buster? I think that I have access to this one.
> 
> ...



Good question, @Alma Petra!

I think her brush might indeed function as nicely as the KareCo Tangle Buster. I knew about the horse thing. LOL! I purchased a knock-off of the brush in her video, because I couldn't get the original. The knockoff was not good on my hair. But I'm thinking it wasn't a great knockoff. I really wonder how the original would do my hair. 

I don't know if my Tangle Buster brush will do exactly what she did with her brush in the video. I'm going to try it. I'll also just simply try using the KareCo Tangle Buster brush like regular -- just to distribute gel through my hair and try to define/clump my curls that way.


----------



## Sharpened (Jun 27, 2017)

rileypak said:


> @Sharpened
> 
> Can't wait until mine starts clumping more!
> Are you using regular castor oil in your mix or JBCO/HBCO?


Thank you! 

Regular cold-pressed castor oil because every time I try to buy JBCO, something happens.


----------



## Sharpened (Jun 27, 2017)




----------



## GGsKin (Jun 28, 2017)

Day two hair this morning, after an overnight DC with Mielle Organics Babassu Oil, and clay wash with: sodium bentonite, rhassoul, kaolin, water (+fermented rice water), SAA...why do I feel like I'm forgetting something... Anyway, I finished by smoothing on KCCC, diluted with water and a splash of hibiscus tea.


----------



## Alma Petra (Jun 28, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Good question, @Alma Petra!
> 
> I think her brush might indeed function as nicely as the KareCo Tangle Buster. I knew about the horse thing. LOL! I purchased a knock-off of the brush in her video, because I couldn't get the original. The knockoff was not good on my hair. But I'm thinking it wasn't a great knockoff. I really wonder how the original would do my hair.
> 
> I don't know if my Tangle Buster brush will do exactly what she did with her brush in the video. I'm going to try it. I'll also just simply try using the KareCo Tangle Buster brush like regular -- just to distribute gel through my hair and try to define/clump my curls that way.



I did see people saying that the bristles of the horse brush were stiff and not gentle on the hair when compared to the FL brush.

Maybe you should buy it one day and write a review about a battle between it and the tangle buster


----------



## Alma Petra (Jun 28, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> Thanks! Catnip conditions the hair, if you can find the right ratio of herb-to-water for steeping. It barely does anything for me; guava leaf is far superior.



Could you give us a juicy @YvetteWithJoy-style review of he guava leaves tea on your hair? 

TIA!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jun 28, 2017)

Alma Petra said:


> I did see people saying that the bristles of the horse brush were stiff and not gentle on the hair when compared to the FL brush.
> 
> Maybe you should buy it one day and write a review about a battle between it and the tangle buster



The knockoff of the FL brush BROKE my hair ends off. Very stiff bristles. I was alarmed!


----------



## GettingKinky (Jun 28, 2017)

I think I need more moisture in my hair. Do you ladies do MHM?  I bought clay a long time ago but I never tried MHM. I was worried that the clay would clog up my shower drain.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jun 28, 2017)

The blogger of Finenaturalhairandfaith.com wrote something that hit me: Hipo hair holds a lot of water when wet. So she removes some of it before adding gel, I believe she said.

I tried that using a microfiber towel and Camille Rose Natural Curl Maker.

WOW! I have hold!!!

 How should I let this inform my next wng with this product?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jun 28, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> Dampened with catnip tea and aloe gel, sealed with Castor Mix, shellacked with Wetline Xtreme. Dang, I desperately need a trim. The damage is so obvious:



@Sharpened, your hair!!!!!!!!!!

Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## GettingKinky (Jun 28, 2017)

I just reread the MHM process - it looks time consuming. I think I'm too lazy for all of that. I'm drawn to wash n go because it sounds quick and simple, but the more I learn the more work it seems to be. BI the maybe I will try the Cherry Lola process once to see what happens.


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 28, 2017)

GettingKinky said:


> I think I need more moisture in my hair. Do you ladies do MHM?  I bought clay a long time ago but I never tried MHM. I was worried that the clay would clog up my shower drain.



I used to do MHM, consistently for a long while. But too much ACV and baking soda in my mixes, and using those mixes far too often had my hair looking withered over time. My regimen now is kind of similar, minus the baking soda and ACV (and nowadays minus the frequent washes too). The clay hasn't blocked my drain yet, but I also have a catcher. 

I will say washing my hair so often and smoothing on product gave me lots of practice, and allowed my hair to become well hydrated over time.


----------



## LavenderMint (Jun 28, 2017)

Ladies! I've been passing on wng info to her for a while now; I sent her a video by The Mane Objective & she used the advice for her wng today.
Here's her results

Yay!! This is the best so far! Thank you all for helping!!
What causes puffy roots? She's done everything she was "supposed" to.

ETA: Forgot to say, that's my big sister lol


----------



## Alma Petra (Jun 28, 2017)

GettingKinky said:


> I just reread the MHM process - it looks time consuming. I think I'm too lazy for all of that. I'm drawn to wash n go because it sounds quick and simple, but the more I learn the more work it seems to be. BI the maybe I will try the Cherry Lola process once to see what happens.


I think that the clay is the essence of the MHM method.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jun 28, 2017)

GettingKinky said:


> I just reread the MHM process - it looks time consuming. I think I'm too lazy for all of that. I'm drawn to wash n go because it sounds quick and simple, but the more I learn the more work it seems to be. BI the maybe I will try the Cherry Lola process once to see what happens.





AbsyBlvd said:


> I used to do MHM, consistently for a long while. But too much ACV and baking soda in my mixes, and using those mixes far too often had my hair looking withered over time. *My regimen now is kind of similar, minus the baking soda and ACV (and nowadays minus the frequent washes too). The clay hasn't blocked my drain yet, but I also have a catcher.
> 
> I will say washing my hair so often and smoothing on product gave me lots of practice, and allowed my hair to become well hydrated over time.*



@AbsyBlvd, I could have typed your exact same post. Except, I never used the baking soda. I just couldn't bring myself to do so. I ESPECIALLY agree with the bolded.

@GettingKinky, I think you can approximate the MHM to test it out and get the same results while saving time. What I did was to get an ACV-containing shampoo, a rhassoul clay product, and a botanical leave-in and gel (Kinky Curly Knot Today and Kinky Curly Curling Custard).

The reason I felt comfortable doing an adapted version of the MHM was because I stumbled across a product brand designed to do the same thing: TerraVeda Organics products at https://terravedaorganix.com/.

The products were SO not good for my hair.  But I was inspired. At the TVO site, they have a "Learning Center" page that outlines how to do the max hydration method with just their products (no baking soda mixing and stuff), including an accelerated version of the TVO MHM at https://terravedaorganix.com/pages/tvo-method-for-max-hydration-5.  I took notes and adapted what I learned to my own preferred products.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jun 28, 2017)

AbsyBlvd said:


> I used to do MHM, consistently for a long while. But too much ACV and baking soda in my mixes, and using those mixes far too often had my hair looking withered over time. My regimen now is kind of similar, minus the baking soda and ACV (and nowadays minus the frequent washes too). The clay hasn't blocked my drain yet, but I also have a catcher.
> 
> I will say washing my hair so often and smoothing on product gave me lots of practice, and allowed my hair to become well hydrated over time.



I already wash with a baking soda water mixture and rinse with dilute ACV every week.   So far my hair doesn't seem to mind. I have to read more about the method maybe there's a way I can modify to keep it simple.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jun 28, 2017)

I ordered liquid amino mini acids from Amazon. I may do the cherry lola this weekend. 

I'm not sure what I will do afterwards. DC? Just style?  I have more reading to do.


----------



## Coilystep (Jun 29, 2017)

The mane choice leave in and gel did very well this week. I refreshed this morning with water and added more leave in and gel. I won't be posting wash N goes for a couple of weeks. I'll be getting some cornrows with beads this coming week for vacation.


----------



## Sharpened (Jun 29, 2017)

...and here I thought my coils were tight:


----------



## Sharpened (Jun 30, 2017)

Five days later, the shellacking with Wetline Xtreme is still holding up. Using my silk bonnet at night:


----------



## Coilystep (Jun 30, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> Five days later, the shellacking with Wetline Xtreme is still holding up. Using my silk bonnet at night:


Your coilys are so cute. I love them


----------



## Sharpened (Jun 30, 2017)

Coilystep said:


> Your coilys are so cute. I love them


Thank you!


----------



## Coilystep (Jun 30, 2017)

Happy birthday @AbsyBlvd


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Jun 30, 2017)

@Sharpened i love your hair so much, it is so pretty


----------



## Sharpened (Jun 30, 2017)

whiteoleander91 said:


> @Sharpened i love your hair so much, it is so pretty


Thanks so much!


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 30, 2017)

Coilystep said:


> Happy birthday @AbsyBlvd



Thank you @Coilystep


----------



## GettingKinky (Jun 30, 2017)

Your curls are to die for @Sharpened. I hope one day my wash n go looks half as good as yours. 

How long is your hair?


----------



## Sharpened (Jun 30, 2017)

GettingKinky said:


> Your curls are to die for @Sharpened. I hope one day my wash n go looks half as good as yours.
> 
> How long is your hair?


Thank you! It is APL (11") and super coily.


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Jun 30, 2017)

Day 4 hair...same thing.... Tresemme + KCCC. I band every night and spritz with water and if I need moisture CRN Curl Love. Wake up fluff and go. So today I was going to wash after working out but I got super lazy lol and I knew I wouldn't be ready to meet up with my friends in time.  So I said *** it. I lightly spritzed with water and added a teeny bit of Curl Love, pinned down my bangs and voila! I just wish the voluminous look would last.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 30, 2017)

@AbsyBlvd
  .....


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Jul 1, 2017)

Happy birthday @AbsyBlvd !!!!


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 1, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @AbsyBlvd
> .....





whiteoleander91 said:


> Happy birthday @AbsyBlvd !!!!



Thank you both @IDareT'sHair and @whiteoleander91


----------



## LavenderMint (Jul 1, 2017)

Happy Birthday @AbsyBlvd!!


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 1, 2017)

MeaWea said:


> Happy Birthday @AbsyBlvd!!



Thank you @MeaWea


----------



## Napp (Jul 1, 2017)

Happy bday @AbsyBlvd


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 1, 2017)

Napp said:


> Happy bday @AbsyBlvd



@Napp Thank you


----------



## Napp (Jul 1, 2017)

I was looking at some old pics and saw this one. How I miss when my wash n goes touched my shoulders. Hopefully I can get there by the end of this year. I'm never cutting my hair again!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jul 1, 2017)

Napp said:


> I was looking at some old pics and saw this one. How I miss when my wash n goes touched my shoulders. Hopefully I can get there by the end of this year. I'm never cutting my hair again!



Wooooo! So shiny and pretty!


----------



## GettingKinky (Jul 1, 2017)

My liquid amino acids were supposed to arrive yesterday from amazon. When I check yesterday it said it would be delivered by 8 pm. Now they say it hasn't even shipped yet.


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Jul 1, 2017)

Happy birthday @AbsyBlvd


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 1, 2017)

pinkchocolatedaisy said:


> Happy birthday @AbsyBlvd



Thank you @pinkchocolatedaisy


----------



## rileypak (Jul 1, 2017)

Today's wash and go courtesy of FL Detangling Brush, Soultanicals Frizz Whiz Curl Defining Leave In, & Soultanicals Sprung Coil Boosting Gelly. First impressions, I definitely like the Sprung Gelly's texture (stiff gel-creme, made for easy spreading). Will see how it holds up over the days.


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Jul 2, 2017)

rileypak said:


> Today's wash and go courtesy of FL Detangling Brush, Soultanicals Frizz Whiz Curl Defining Leave In, & Soultanicals Sprung Coil Boosting Gelly. First impressions, I definitely like the Sprung Gelly's texture (stiff gel-creme, made for easy spreading). Will see how it holds up over the days.
> View attachment 403969 View attachment 403971




Pretty hair!!


----------



## rileypak (Jul 2, 2017)

pinkchocolatedaisy said:


> Pretty hair!!


Thank you!!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jul 2, 2017)

rileypak said:


> Today's wash and go courtesy of FL Detangling Brush, Soultanicals Frizz Whiz Curl Defining Leave In, & Soultanicals Sprung Coil Boosting Gelly. First impressions, I definitely like the Sprung Gelly's texture (stiff gel-creme, made for easy spreading). Will see how it holds up over the days.
> View attachment 403969 View attachment 403971



Do you feel that use of the FL brush is a good technique?

Does your Soultanicals gelly come out with use of the pump?


----------



## Coilystep (Jul 2, 2017)

rileypak said:


> Today's wash and go courtesy of FL Detangling Brush, Soultanicals Frizz Whiz Curl Defining Leave In, & Soultanicals Sprung Coil Boosting Gelly. First impressions, I definitely like the Sprung Gelly's texture (stiff gel-creme, made for easy spreading). Will see how it holds up over the days.
> View attachment 403969 View attachment 403971


Looks great.


----------



## Coilystep (Jul 2, 2017)

I brought the tangle buster brush but won't be able to use it until I take my braids out.


----------



## Napp (Jul 2, 2017)

rileypak said:


> Today's wash and go courtesy of FL Detangling Brush, Soultanicals Frizz Whiz Curl Defining Leave In, & Soultanicals Sprung Coil Boosting Gelly. First impressions, I definitely like the Sprung Gelly's texture (stiff gel-creme, made for easy spreading). Will see how it holds up over the days.
> View attachment 403969 View attachment 403971



nice and thick looking!


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 2, 2017)

rileypak said:


> Today's wash and go courtesy of FL Detangling Brush, Soultanicals Frizz Whiz Curl Defining Leave In, & Soultanicals Sprung Coil Boosting Gelly. First impressions, I definitely like the Sprung Gelly's texture (stiff gel-creme, made for easy spreading). Will see how it holds up over the days.
> View attachment 403969 View attachment 403971



Your hair is looking lush and shiny.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 2, 2017)

@rileypak 
Very, Very Nice Sis.

You got it on Lock!  Good Job!


----------



## rileypak (Jul 2, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Do you feel that use of the FL brush is a good technique?
> 
> Does your Soultanicals gelly come out with use of the pump?


If you don't mind shrinkage, I think the FL brush is a good tool. I was able to get much more definition, especially in places I haven't before.

Yes I had no issue with the Sprung coming out of the pump. I plan to grab more during the sale.


----------



## rileypak (Jul 2, 2017)

@AbsyBlvd @Coilystep @Napp @IDareT'sHair
Thanks!


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jul 2, 2017)

Lovely!  @rileypak


----------



## GettingKinky (Jul 2, 2017)

I tried again today. Here's what I did


Overnight DC  with AOWC + grapeseed oil
Wash with baking soda
Kenra moisturizing conditioner
ACV rinse
Lots of DB daily leave in conditioner applied in 4 sections 
Wetline extreme hold level 4 applied in 4 sections and each section broken into 3-4 sections. sprayed each section with water and combed with fine tooth comb. 
Added more gel to each big section after small sections. 
I used what seemed like an obscene amount of leave in conditioner and gel. I hope it turns out. Right now it's still pretty wet and I like it. I'll see how it dries.


----------



## Coilystep (Jul 2, 2017)

GettingKinky said:


> I tried again today. Here's what I did
> 
> 
> Overnight DC  with AOWC + grapeseed oil
> ...


Looks really good.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jul 2, 2017)

Coilystep said:


> Looks really good.




Thanks. I'm learning that my hair doesn't really coil, it's more very tight waves. And as it dries it's looking dry. Maybe I needed even more gel. Or maybe I need a better leave in conditioner.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jul 2, 2017)

Ladies what's your favorite leave in conditioner?


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Jul 2, 2017)

GettingKinky said:


> Ladies what's your favorite leave in conditioner?



I like giovanni direct. Something about it actually starts to form the curls when I apply it. Then the gel further defines the curls that the leave in creates.

When you did your wash and go did you comb through it before or after you applied the gel?


----------



## GettingKinky (Jul 2, 2017)

BronxJazzy said:


> I like giovanni direct. Something about it actually starts to form the curls when I apply it. Then the gel further defines the curls that the leave in creates.
> 
> When you did your wash and go did you comb through it before or after you applied the gel?



I combed after I added the gel and then I added more gel.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Jul 2, 2017)

GettingKinky said:


> I combed after I added the gel and then I added more gel.


That could be why it didn't turn out as curly and clumped as you would like. Maybe next time you do a  wash and go you could forgo the fine toothed comb and see if that makes a diff in the clumpage and definition. Combing with a fine toothed comb could seperate the curls and cause frizz instead of encouraging clumpage. 

Some people find any type of combing other than finger combing causes frizz even when dcing before a wash and go. I personally don't have a prob with using a wide toothed comb but paddle brushs, and denman type brushes encourage curls to form and clump as well.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jul 2, 2017)

Thanks @BronxJazzy I'll try a different combing technique next time. But I think it may be that the front of my hair just isn't very curly because the hair in the back curls so nicely and the front just doesn't want to cooperate. If I had an entire head of hair like the back of my head, I'd be a really happy camper. 

But at least this time my hair has movement. It was so stiff last week. I can see that that is going to be a never ending learning process.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Jul 2, 2017)

GettingKinky said:


> Thanks @BronxJazzy I'll try a different combing technique next time. But I think it may be that the front of my hair just isn't very curly because the hair in the back curls so nicely and the front just doesn't want to cooperate. If I had an entire head of hair like the back of my head, I'd be a really happy camper.
> 
> But at least this time my hair has movement. It was so stiff last week. I can see that that is going to be a never ending learning process.



It's weird because I notice alot of naturals have looser hair in the front. My front also just waves up but you learn to just accept the little quirks of natural hair.

It takes time but I know your already beautiful hair will be perfected in less time than you think. One little tweak can make a huge difference. In the beg I would redo my hair at times everyday to try to get a style right. Each time implimenting one little idea that I felt might make a difference. 

 You are def getting there though. Everytime you do it I see more and more improvements. So don't stress it.


----------



## Coilystep (Jul 2, 2017)

Kinky curly knot today is one of my favorites however I've never mixed with something other that kinky curly curling custard. The same goes for Camille rose curl love.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jul 2, 2017)

Thanks @BronxJazzy. 

I wonder if my hair is looser in the front because I ALWAYS wear it pulled back.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jul 3, 2017)

To keep myself from going out and buying a bunch of new leave in conditioners, I think I will try my DB transitioning creme next time I try a wash n go. It's really thick and maybe that will help keep the moisture in.


----------



## Luscious850 (Jul 3, 2017)

*Sunday July 2, 2017

Wash day process*:
1. Shampoo: SM JBCO
2. DC: SM raw shea butter
3. Moisturizer: SM: curl enhancing smoothie
4. Styler: Eco styler gel olive oil

------
*Results*:
Very soft long lasting curls. The results with this combo are very consistent for me.

-----
*Final thoughts:*
This is styling made easy 1 hr a week and I'm set. No hassle. Definitely a staple.

Pro: ZERO flaking with my stylers

Pro: easy finger detangling (lots of slip!)

Pro: left my hair defined and improved elasticity 
Pro: decreased shedding/breakage
Pro: very light gel cast (barely counts as a cast really, I can shake and go)
Pro: lots of movement 

Con: none so far
-----
*Random Hair Thoughts:*
My hair has been getting a lot less shedding on this routine. Im going to continue with it and monitor my results.


----------



## Sharpened (Jul 3, 2017)

GettingKinky said:


> Thanks @BronxJazzy.
> 
> I wonder if my hair is looser in the front because I ALWAYS wear it pulled back.


I recall folks complaining about that. Here is one post.


----------



## Alma Petra (Jul 3, 2017)

Luscious850 said:


> *Sunday July 2, 2017
> 
> Wash day process*:
> 1. Shampoo: SM JBCO
> ...



Amazing curls. It reminds me a lot of @Sharpened's hair.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jul 3, 2017)

Your curls are beautiful @Luscious850


----------



## SheenaVee (Jul 3, 2017)

I hacked off my hair once again. lol. I think I cut it even shorter than it was when I first ever bced. This is the shortest my hair has ever been and I'm loving it so much! Took me a while to figure out how to style it and during that time I was having some regrets but now I love it. I feel like short hair suits my face better or something. Idk. 

It's actually grown out a little coz it's been about a couple of months since I cut it. It was even shorter than this.


----------



## Coilystep (Jul 3, 2017)

SheenaVee said:


> I hacked off my hair once again. lol. I think I cut it even shorter than it was when I first ever bced. This is the shortest my hair has ever been and I'm loving it so much! Took me a while to figure out how to style it and during that time I was having some regrets but now I love it. I feel like short hair suits my face better or something. Idk.
> 
> It's actually grown out a little coz it's been about a couple of months since I cut it. It was even shorter than this.


You're hair is always cute no matter the length. Your curls are popping.


----------



## rileypak (Jul 3, 2017)

So much lovely curls and coils in here


----------



## GettingKinky (Jul 3, 2017)

I don't think my hair likes drying loose. When I air dry in braids it stays moisturized,but when it dries loose it is sooo dry.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jul 4, 2017)

I worked out yesterday (TONS) of sweat and now my roots are a big frizzy undefined mess. Even when fresh my roots are problematic. I don't think they will ever survive a workout. 

How do I get my roots to behave??


----------



## Coilystep (Jul 4, 2017)

GettingKinky said:


> I worked out yesterday (TONS) of sweat and now my roots are a big frizzy undefined mess. Even when fresh my roots are problematic. I don't think they will ever survive a workout.
> 
> How do I get my roots to behave??


Have you thought about or tried finger coils. They will take a few hours to put in but should last several days. I would suggest doing them small enough that you don't have to separate them out. They always survive my most intense workouts. Just wet them in the shower to refresh. 
Here are a picture of some. 
Here is a tutorial on them. Keep in mind you can use any conditioner and gel combo.


----------



## Coilystep (Jul 4, 2017)

@GettingKinky finger coils also keep my hair in a uniformed ordered state. I think you should really give them a try.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jul 4, 2017)

Coilystep said:


> @GettingKinky finger coils also keep my hair in a uniformed ordered state. I think you should really give them a try.



The look really nice. I'd just have to muster up the energy/enthusiasm to spend a few hours on my hair. Maybe I could do them while watching TV.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jul 4, 2017)

So this is day 4. If I could get used to big hair I could wear it. I'll wear it run errands and around the house but not to work. I just couldn't handle all the looks and comments I'd get from coworkers.


----------



## Daina (Jul 4, 2017)

GettingKinky said:


> So this is day 4. If I could get used to big hair I could wear it. I'll wear it run errands and around the house but not to work. I just couldn't handle all the looks and comments I'd get from coworkers.



My hair is the same way, my curl pattern is much, much more defined in the back while the front varies significantly. My wash n go's look great from the back, the front I normally end up pinning up because it just won't behave. It's the first to frizz out and swell into an undefined hot mess. I have yet to crack the code...


----------



## uofmpanther (Jul 5, 2017)

I did a wash n go with cream of nature Argan Oil products.  The twirling custard did nothing for my hair, but the pudding clumped my curls so well. I paired the pudding with clear Eco Styler because the pudding wasn't enough on its own. The cream of nature smell gave me a headache at first, but it is dissipating.

I don't know what I did with the other pictures. All I have left is pic collage of first day hair.  The side with the one long Curl is just pudding and Eco. The other side has custard, pudding and Eco.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jul 5, 2017)

uofmpanther said:


> I did a wash n go with cream of nature Argan Oil products.  The twirling custard did nothing for my hair, but the pudding clumped my curls so well. I paired the pudding with clear Eco Styler because the pudding wasn't enough on its own. The cream of nature smell gave me a headache at first, but it is dissipating.
> 
> I don't know what I did with the other pictures. All I have left is pic collage of first day hair.  The side with the one long Curl is just pudding and Eco. The other side has custard, pudding and Eco.



Your skin!!!!!!!!!!!!

Gooooooooooooorgeous!

What is your skincare regimen?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jul 5, 2017)

GettingKinky said:


> The look really nice. I'd just have to muster up the energy/enthusiasm to spend a few hours on my hair. Maybe I could do them while watching TV.



ETA: Wooooo! Ignore the below, I guess, based on this thread: https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/my-spiral-rod-nightmare-long.22855/#post-346903

-------------------------

I was able to achieve the finger coil look on a patch of hair in the following (shortcut???) way:

Take a small section of barely damp hair.

Apply setting lotion/foam/styler.

Twist section into a rope, as if you are going to make a Bantu knot but are leaving the rope un-knotted.

Take the hair rope and wrap it around a spiral rod.

Air dry or dry under a hooded or bonnet dryer.

This might constitute even MORE work, I dunno! 

But I was PLEASANTLY surprised by the shiny fingercoil-looking result that fell into a pretty curl as the days went on.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jul 5, 2017)

ETA: Wooooo! Ignore the below, I guess, based on this thread: https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/my-spiral-rod-nightmare-long.22855/#post-346903

--------------------------------

Here are pics on day 1. On day 2, fingercoil-looking spirals appeared (was that from shrinkage???). Then the curl continued to gradually fall over the days.


----------



## Coilystep (Jul 5, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> ETA: Wooooo! Ignore the below, I guess, based on this thread: https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/my-spiral-rod-nightmare-long.22855/#post-346903
> 
> -------------------------
> 
> ...


Yeah that sounds like too much work. Finger coils are super easy. They just take time to put in.


----------



## uofmpanther (Jul 5, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Your skin!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Gooooooooooooorgeous!
> 
> What is your skincare regimen?


Thanks! I hate to say I don't have a face regimen, but I really don't.  I'm terrible at remembering to use facial cleaners, so I just scrub my face really well with a wash cloth every few days in the morning.  I like to tell myself it counts as "exfoliating."  I also slather on a really good cream or butter on my face first thing in the morning and at night before I go to sleep to keep my skin soft and moisturized. The Body Shop butters are my current favorites.


----------



## uofmpanther (Jul 5, 2017)

Day 2. The definition is still great but, apparently, the cream of nature fragance is still lingering.  I had 2 people tell me they loved my "perfume."  (I wasn't wearing any)


----------



## Napp (Jul 6, 2017)

so i tried camille rose curl love and curl maker. its the first time im using a non heavy gel to style my hair. i decided to try it because i think the wet line is too heavy for my fine and low density hair. it has been giving me ramen noodle hair recently. Here are my 90% dry results:







 so far i like the combo. my hair smells good and is very touchable. i just wish it had more hold. i purchased the camille rose lavender products as well to compare. review on that coming soon


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jul 6, 2017)

Napp said:


> so i tried camille rose curl love and curl maker. its the first time im using a non heavy gel to style my hair. i decided to try it because i think the wet line is too heavy for my fine and low density hair. it has been giving me ramen noodle hair recently. Here are my 90% dry results:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I felt exactly the same way about the Curl Maker. Awesome moisture, shine, and smell. However, I recently applied it to almost-dry hair (instead of soaking wet hair), and wow: I got hold . . . and even more shine than usual.


----------



## SheenaVee (Jul 6, 2017)

Napp said:


> so i tried camille rose curl love and curl maker. its the first time im using a non heavy gel to style my hair. i decided to try it because i think the wet line is too heavy for my fine and low density hair. it has been giving me ramen noodle hair recently. Here are my 90% dry results:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have the Camille Rose Curlmaker but I haven't tried it yet. Might try it over the weekend.

I also have fine, low density hair but I find that the heavy gels make my hair clump a lot. It's the light ones and curl creams that give me ramen noodles.


----------



## Napp (Jul 6, 2017)

SheenaVee said:


> I have the Camille Rose Curlmaker but I haven't tried it yet. Might try it over the weekend.
> 
> I also have fine, low density hair but I find that the heavy gels make my hair clump a lot. It's the light ones and curl creams that give me ramen noodles.



I decided to try out this phenomenon and put the thicker mirta de perales gel over the curl maker wash n go and my curls popped way better than the curl maker alone! I still think the wet line is too heavy for my hair but i guess something like the mirta de perales does the trick. plus its pretty cheap compared to curl maker.






Hair is 80%dry


----------



## GettingKinky (Jul 6, 2017)

I was at target and I couldn't resist buying KCNT and KCCC. I've read so many good things about them and they work with MHM. But I am NOT planning on becoming a PJ. Yell at me if I mention buying more stuff.


----------



## rileypak (Jul 6, 2017)

GettingKinky said:


> But I am NOT planning on becoming a PJ. Yell at me if I mention buying more stuff.


One of us, one of us!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jul 7, 2017)

GettingKinky said:


> I was at target and I couldn't resist buying KCNT and KCCC. I've read so many good things about them and they work with MHM. But I am NOT planning on becoming a PJ. Yell at me if I mention buying more stuff.



Affirmation: In my trying-to-move-back-from-the-product-junkie-cliff-edge opinion, that's a good investment when you are in the process of honing the wash-and-go method, IMO. ESPECIALLY if you are doing the MHM, whether full or modified. 

ETA: MahoganyCurls's video on the Kinky Curly products helped me to understand that it takes trial and error with those products, but once you figure out how your hair likes them, they can be fabulous!


----------



## GettingKinky (Jul 7, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Affirmation: In my trying-to-move-back-from-the-product-junkie-cliff-edge opinion, that's a good investment when you are in the process of honing the wash-and-go method, IMO. ESPECIALLY if you are doing the MHM, whether full or modified.
> 
> ETA: MahoganyCurls's video on the Kinky Curly products helped me to understand that it takes trial and error with those products, but once you figure out how your hair likes them, they can be fabulous!



OMG MahoganyCurls has BEAUTIFUL hair!!!! Her hair looked good even before she added the kinky curly products. I think I really need to focus on getting moisture in my strands. When I get back from vacation I'm going to try MHM.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Jul 8, 2017)

I was dying to try the curls blueberry bliss control gelly so I bought some. I washed my hair the other day and used my reg leave in, and sealants. I really wasn't sure if it would work on my hair from looking at other naturals with hair similar to mine. I thought it would either come out undefined or I would have to use alot to get the look I was going for but I was so wrong.

I only used maybe 1/6th of the bottle which shocked me because I felt like I used alot. Day one was awesome. It was the first time I actually had a really cute wash and go on day 1.

My hair came out defined to the Gods but fluffy and natural looking. My hair is super moisturized and it only shrunk a little more in the front than it would with eco. Now lets see how long the wash and go lasts. If it lasts 3 or more days I'm sold.

It's very similar to the old kiss my face upper management gel which was my one true love until they changed the formula.

This is day 2 hair. 

It's super fluffy so I don't know how long it will last but I'll keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jul 8, 2017)

BronxJazzy said:


> I was dying to try the curls blueberry bliss control gelly so I bought some. I washed my hair the other day and used my reg leave in, and sealants. I really wasn't sure if it would work on my hair from looking at other naturals with hair similar to mine. I thought it would either come out undefined or I would have to use alot to get the look I was going for but I was so wrong.
> 
> I only used maybe 1/6th of the bottle which shocked me because I felt like I used alot. Day one was awesome. It was the first time I actually had a really cute wash and go on day 1.
> 
> ...



You and your hair! Beautiful!!!


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 8, 2017)

BronxJazzy said:


> I was dying to try the curls blueberry bliss control gelly so I bought some. I washed my hair the other day and used my reg leave in, and sealants. I really wasn't sure if it would work on my hair from looking at other naturals with hair similar to mine. I thought it would either come out undefined or I would have to use alot to get the look I was going for but I was so wrong.
> 
> I only used maybe 1/6th of the bottle which shocked me because I felt like I used alot. Day one was awesome. It was the first time I actually had a really cute wash and go on day 1.
> 
> ...





YvetteWithJoy said:


> You and your hair! Beautiful!!!



I agree. Beautiful! @BronxJazzy


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Jul 8, 2017)

@BronxJazzy 
You are so pretty! Pretty wash and go


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jul 8, 2017)

I did a wet-and-go today.

I wet my ponytailed twist-out. Way less tangling than my ponytailed wash-and-go's. Way.

I shingled in CRN Curl Maker and air dried to 80% dryness in 7 or 8 Sprangz for some elongation. I'll band overnight for further elongation and to prevent tangling.


----------



## trueheartofgold (Jul 8, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I did a wet-and-go today.
> 
> I wet my ponytailed twist-out. Way less tangling than my ponytailed wash-and-go's. Way.
> 
> ...



Pretty hair pretty lady!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jul 8, 2017)

trueheartofgold said:


> Pretty hair pretty lady!



Thanks, @trueheartofgold. I really appreciate the words, as they help me: I am still working on accepting that my hair just does not fall!


----------



## trueheartofgold (Jul 8, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Thanks, @trueheartofgold. I really appreciate the words, as they help me: I am still working on accepting that my hair just does not fall!



You're beautiful: inside and out. Your hair looks great! What do you mean by "does not fall?"


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jul 8, 2017)

trueheartofgold said:


> You're beautiful: inside and out. Your hair looks great! What do you mean by "does not fall?"



Thanks, true! Same to you!!! 

Well . . . When my hair is soaked with water, I love the way it looks. But it won't dry like that. You'll see threads sometimes or Anthony Dickey YouTube videos on "how to capture your wet hair look." I can't seem to. As my hair dries, it not only shrinks, but it seems to 'fro up and reach for the sky. LOL.

I wasn't expecting that, and I don't like it because it decreases my "length" and I prefer to have my hair hanging down so that it can frame my face. I am working to accept this characteristic of my hair. It is the only thing I don't like about being natural. Everything else . . . curl pattern, coils, the versatility, not feeling compelled to apply something that breaks my hair down every 8-10 weeks, etc. . . . everything else about it I love.


----------



## trueheartofgold (Jul 8, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Thanks, true! Same to you!!!
> 
> Well . . . When my hair is soaked with water, I love the way it looks. But it won't dry like that. You'll see threads sometimes or Anthony Dickey YouTube videos on "how to capture your wet hair look." I can't seem to. As my hair dries, it not only shrinks, but it seems to 'fro up and reach for the sky. LOL.
> 
> I wasn't expecting that, and I don't like it because it decreases my "length" and I prefer to have my hair hanging down so that it can frame my face. I am working to accept this characteristic of my hair. It is the only thing I don't like about being natural. Everything else . . . curl pattern, coils, the versatility, not feeling compelled to apply something that breaks my hair down every 8-10 weeks, etc. . . . everything else about it I love.



Does banding help?


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Jul 8, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Thanks, true! Same to you!!!
> 
> Well . . . When my hair is soaked with water, I love the way it looks. But it won't dry like that. You'll see threads sometimes or Anthony Dickey YouTube videos on "how to capture your wet hair look." I can't seem to. As my hair dries, it not only shrinks, but it seems to 'fro up and reach for the sky. LOL.
> 
> I wasn't expecting that, and I don't like it because it decreases my "length" and I prefer to have my hair hanging down so that it can frame my face. I am working to accept this characteristic of my hair. It is the only thing I don't like about being natural. Everything else . . . curl pattern, coils, the versatility, not feeling compelled to apply something that breaks my hair down every 8-10 weeks, etc. . . . everything else about it I love.



I used to be the same way. Now I'm annoyed that it doesn't look as big as I'd like. Lol. Another issue I'm working on is accepting that my hair doesn't have to be perfectly coiffed, super defined. Learning to embrace the shrinkage,  frizz, different curl patterns. Also I used to have this weird thing where I felt it wasn't a "real" wng if I had to use pins or clips to have my hair lie or fall a certain way.  

We all have our hangups I suppose.  But there is some seriously gorgeous hair in this thread!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jul 8, 2017)

trueheartofgold said:


> Does banding help?



Banding does help! 

Sometimes my banding technique results in hair that is TOO stretched and has lost definition (especially if I didn't apply enough gel or my hair is not dry enough; it takes a long time for my hair to air dry). If tonight's banding works for tomorrow's hair, I'll snap a photo or two and upload! 

I think what could help me is the finenaturalhairandfaith.com's lady's twist-out wash-and-go method, where you basically chunky twist your hair after applying twisting cream and gel, let it dry a lot, and then untwist it and let it finishing drying.

I also think it might work to strategically place huge bobby pins on my wet, gelled hair . . . like Naptural85 does to make hers dry less 'fro-y.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jul 8, 2017)

pinkchocolatedaisy said:


> I used to be the same way. *Now I'm annoyed that it doesn't look as big as I'd like. Lol.* Another issue I'm working on is accepting that my hair doesn't have to be perfectly coiffed, super defined. *Learning to embrace the shrinkage,  frizz, different curl patterns.* Also I used to have this weird thing where I felt it wasn't a "real" wng if I had to use pins or clips to have my hair lie or fall a certain way.
> 
> *We all have our hangups I suppose.  But there is some seriously gorgeous hair in this thread!*



 Chuckle.

Agreed.


----------



## trueheartofgold (Jul 8, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Banding does help!
> 
> Sometimes my banding technique results in hair that is TOO stretched and has lost definition (especially if I didn't apply enough gel or my hair is not dry enough; it takes a long time for my hair to air dry). If tonight's banding works for tomorrow's hair, I'll snap a photo or two and upload!
> 
> ...



I'll look out for the pics!


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Jul 9, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> You and your hair! Beautiful!!!


Awww thank you so much yvette. I really appreciate it.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Jul 9, 2017)

whiteoleander91 said:


> @BronxJazzy
> You are so pretty! Pretty wash and go


thanks


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jul 9, 2017)

trueheartofgold said:


> I'll look out for the pics!



It's shrunken back again already, LOL, but here is my hair after banding and fluffing. Slightly bigger than without banding. Four hours ago it was even a little more stretched and face-framing.


----------



## trueheartofgold (Jul 9, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> It's shrunken back again already, LOL, but here is my hair after banding and fluffing. Slightly bigger than without banding. Four hours ago it was even a little more stretched and face-framing.
> 
> View attachment 404793 View attachment 404789



 So pretty! Beautiful results! I like it!


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Jul 9, 2017)

Second day hair. Think I finally may have nailed my routine.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jul 9, 2017)

trueheartofgold said:


> So pretty! Beautiful results! I like it!



Thanks, true. It's encouraging that both you and my spouse like it.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jul 9, 2017)

pinkchocolatedaisy said:


> Second day hair. Think I finally may have nailed my routine.



Very pretty!


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Jul 9, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> It's shrunken back again already, LOL, but here is my hair after banding and fluffing. Slightly bigger than without banding. Four hours ago it was even a little more stretched and face-framing.
> 
> View attachment 404793 View attachment 404789



Love that shape girl!


----------



## beauti (Jul 9, 2017)

*Garnier fructose curl nourish butter cream and xtreme wetline

 
 *


----------



## Napp (Jul 9, 2017)

@BronxJazzy  your hair looks great! It reminds me of mine! 

@YvetteWithJoy nice look. Your hair looks so thick

@beauti your hair is beautiful.

I love the diversity of hair textures in this thread!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jul 9, 2017)

pinkchocolatedaisy said:


> Love that shape girl!



Many thanks! I feel encouraged!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jul 9, 2017)

Napp said:


> @BronxJazzy  your hair looks great! It reminds me of mine!
> 
> @YvetteWithJoy nice look. Your hair looks so thick
> 
> ...



Thanks, @Napp!


----------



## beauti (Jul 9, 2017)

*@Napp thank you sis, your hair is lovely as well *


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Jul 10, 2017)

@Napp Thanks alot. Your hair is gorge. I feel honored that you think my hair is even related to yours.

This is day 4 (I think)of my blueberry bliss wash and go.

It was so fluffy and soft on day 1 that I seriously doubted it would last this long but I was pleasantly surprised. I find that unlike the other gels I do have to use my q redew to refresh it but that's not a big deal to me. It takes me like 5 mins tops to do it.

It's the end of the day and it still looks great imo. 

Next time I use it I'm going to try it without the sealants because it's mostly oils and it makes my hair really soft so I don't think I need to heavily seal like I did with eco.


----------



## Napp (Jul 10, 2017)

I used ors olive oil for naturals leave in conditioner and eco styler krystal. haven't seen my curls pop like this in quite some time. I have to admit it was looking kind of sketchy before it dried. Thankfully it dried clear. So far I'm loving it!


----------



## GettingKinky (Jul 11, 2017)

I haven't checked the board in a few days and there's so much beautiful hair in here. 
@YvetteWithJoy I feel the same way you do. I really want to capture my wet look but I've been unsuccessful so far. At some point I hope I can accept my hair as it is.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jul 11, 2017)

GettingKinky said:


> I haven't checked the board in a few days and there's so much beautiful hair in here.
> @YvetteWithJoy I feel the same way you do. I really want to capture my wet look but I've been unsuccessful so far. At some point I hope I can accept my hair as it is.



Thanks for the affirmation and solidarity.

Yup. Sigh.

Yesterday my husband said I was ROCKING my hair in my little black halter top dress on our date. I appreciate my hair, but I wasn't wowed. It was a well-defined 'fro with a part IMO, but I don't want to wear a 'fro.

I, too, hope I get used to it and accept it. I just think the density of my 4a coils gives me big hair.

I tried to wear it again today and felt better puffing it.

The rest of my hair won't "fall" like my 3c hair in the front.


----------



## Joigirl (Jul 12, 2017)

GettingKinky said:


> @Joigirl do you use a bun to stretch after your hair is dry?  What kind of bun?  I definitely have to figure out how to stretch my hair.


Sorry for the late response. I put my head down, gather my hair in my hands loosely twist it into a bun and secure it with a goody band. If I want a good stretch, I'll leave it on overnight when my hair is about 80-90% dry. If my hair is a little stiff, I'll add oil to loosen the gel cast. Leaving the loose bun even 15-20 minutes gives me a decent stretch.


----------



## Joigirl (Jul 12, 2017)

The best WNG of the summer so far. I recently shaped up my hair  because it was getting really weighed down. I used Xtreme Wetline for this WNG.


----------



## Coilystep (Jul 12, 2017)

You all are making me miss my hair. 

Hey @Joigirl long time no see.  I love your hair as always. 

@GettingKinky check out these finger coils. I like doing them even smaller than this but this size is cute too.


----------



## Napp (Jul 12, 2017)

So I hate the Camille rose lavender crush gel. HATE IT. I will go into more detail later along with pics. I have 2 jars idk what to do with. I really like the spritz but I need to see how it performs with another styler. I don't like the edge control but I should know by now nothing can take my edges. I feel so disappointed. In going back to my its a 10 products. Natural prproducts just don't work for me. I plan to give away all my Camille rose products. I don't like them.


----------



## uofmpanther (Jul 12, 2017)

I did a wash n go today with Mielle Organics Avocado Hair Milk and Wetline Extreme Gel. I forgot how much definition this gel gives me!


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Jul 12, 2017)

Day 5...annddd time to wash.


----------



## Joigirl (Jul 14, 2017)

Napp said:


> So I hate the Camille rose lavender crush gel. HATE IT. I will go into more detail later along with pics. I have 2 jars idk what to do with. I really like the spritz but I need to see how it performs with another styler. I don't like the edge control but I should know by now nothing can take my edges. I feel so disappointed. In going back to my its a 10 products. Natural prproducts just don't work for me. I plan to give away all my Camille rose products. I don't like them.


Oh no, I bought this gel but haven't tried it yet!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jul 14, 2017)

I'm just posting this because I think she's pretty and I like her definition after product application.


----------



## Coilystep (Jul 14, 2017)

Napp said:


> So I hate the Camille rose lavender crush gel. HATE IT. I will go into more detail later along with pics. I have 2 jars idk what to do with. I really like the spritz but I need to see how it performs with another styler. I don't like the edge control but I should know by now nothing can take my edges. I feel so disappointed. In going back to my its a 10 products. Natural prproducts just don't work for me. I plan to give away all my Camille rose products. I don't like them.


Please come back with what you didn't like about it. I have this gel and I really liked it. I plan to purchase it again.


----------



## Napp (Jul 14, 2017)

Coilystep said:


> Please come back with what you didn't like about it. I have this gel and I really liked it. I plan to purchase it again.



Ill do a quick review. my hair curled strangely with this gel. my roots which are virgin were really puffy and undefined and my ends curled and waved unevenly. I like super definition and clumps like my siggy. With this gel my hair was a bit frizzy when it dried. It looked like day 5 hair. I liked that i had more volume than usual though. unfortunately it had no hold whatsoever. i couldnt sleep or lay on my hair or else it would be smashed beyond repair.






It was also very oily for some reason. it felt gross on my neck as it dried so i had to pull out the diffuser (im trying to stay away from direct heat) I did not use alot of product as not much was needed to define my hair. since i didnt like the hold i thought i could salvage the style and put some ecostyler on top.

This was a bad idea.

The combo congealed and my hair became like it was covered in a thick sticky grease. The gel combo was dripping down my neck and sideburns like a sticky ooze. It was supposed to be dry yall. I'm not talking about wet hair. Ive never seen something like this. it took 4 sulfate shampoos to get most of it out. it was terrible and my hair felt like crap. 

thankfully i bought it at sallys and can get my money back. Im returning the whole line. the best product from that line was the spritz but im done with pjing and just gonna stick to what was working for me.


----------



## Coilystep (Jul 15, 2017)

Napp said:


> Ill do a quick review. my hair curled strangely with this gel. my roots which are virgin were really puffy and undefined and my ends curled and waved unevenly. I like super definition and clumps like my siggy. With this gel my hair was a bit frizzy when it dried. It looked like day 5 hair. I liked that i had more volume than usual though. unfortunately it had no hold whatsoever. i couldnt sleep or lay on my hair or else it would be smashed beyond repair.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow that sounds horrible. At leat you can get your money back.


----------



## Sharpened (Jul 15, 2017)

I found a playlist of tightly coiled hair. I so hope this become a trend.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jul 15, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> I found a playlist of tightly coiled hair. I so hope this become a trend.



Thanks! I'll enjoy this playlist gradually, for a good while.  

In the video in the playlist, entitled "The Best Wash and Go EVER! with Pyua Organics," that 4c hair was DEFINED!!! She used several products and feels that the last product (the defining gel) was the main product responsible for the definition. Interesting.

Anyhoo, I have stuff I must use up first before even looking in that direction. However, it looks like you order by DMing her in Instagram or Messaging her on Facebook. She says she's working on a website and looking into Etsy to see if she wants to go that route.

ETA: I asked her about the ingredients in the gel, and she replied back fast! She said primarily aloe vera gel.


----------



## Sharpened (Jul 15, 2017)

Crap, my hair is too long for daily wash and goes. Oil rinse and go 2x a week is good enough.

Can this super coily hair make it to waist length doing mostly oil rinse and go? I got 3" til BSL and about 7-8" til waist.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jul 16, 2017)

I went on vacation for a week. I was swimming in the ocean, in the pool, and out in the hot sun. The water pressure at the place we were staying was sooo low so I decided to skip washing my hair.  Now I'm back home and my hair is sooo dry and and crunchy and tangled.  It's going to take hours to get it back to normal and detangled. No wash n go for me today. It has to dry in braids in order to retain as much moisture as possible.
Never again.


----------



## Napp (Jul 16, 2017)

did a wash ngo with CR curl maker and wetline xtreme gel, so far i like it.i have 3 day hair so far.


----------



## Coilystep (Jul 16, 2017)

GettingKinky said:


> I went on vacation for a week. I was swimming in the ocean, in the pool, and out in the hot sun. The water pressure at the place we were staying was sooo low so I decided to skip washing my hair.  Now I'm back home and my hair is sooo dry and and crunchy and tangled.  It's going to take hours to get it back to normal and detangled. No wash in go for me today. It has to dry in braids in order to retain as much moisture as possible.
> Never again.


I haven't vacationed with my hair out yet. I always get braids. I'm sure with some tlc your hair will be back to normal in no time.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jul 17, 2017)

I accidentally love my "wash and go" today! 

Process

The other day I washed my hair with HairPrint Chelating Shampoo and applied DevaCurl Decadence One Condition in the shower and ponytailed it. I wore it like that all day.


Then yesterday around 10 AM (attended late church service at a different church) I removed the ponytail band, saturated my hair with water in the shower leaving a little of the One Condition in, and then at the sink applied Camille Rose Naturals Curl Maker in medium-sized sections using the praying hands method. I made sure each section felt "slimy" with the gel.
I ponytailed that.

So this MORNING I get up excepting to wash my hair, detangle with DC & KareCo Tangle Buster, and then trial the new-to-me Alikay Brulee Curling Custard. 

HOWEVER . . . when I removed my ponytail and started stretching and shaping and using the Conair "Lift Me" comb, I saw a "wash and go" that I love!!! It might be a combo of getting just slightly more length and the stretching effect of having ponytailed to stretch my hair, but I love the definition and shape and stretch! I'm looking at my hair and thinking, "I fully like THIS hair." Yaaaaaaay!

Next time, I'm going to try splitting my hair in to 2 sections horizontally and ponytailing those two sections: This because some of my hair in the back didn't get stretched, and 2 ponytails might help. Horizontal sectioning because if I section vertically, I feel I'll lose some of the "pull" on the front sections of my hair.


----------



## Coilystep (Jul 17, 2017)

Washed yesterday with Aussie moist shampoo conditioner. Deep conditioned with Shea moisture 10 and 1 superfruit. Styled with Camille rose curl love and curl maker.


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 17, 2017)

Happy Birthday! @Coilystep


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jul 17, 2017)

Yes, happy birthday, @Coilystep!!!





​


----------



## Coilystep (Jul 17, 2017)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Happy Birthday! @Coilystep





YvetteWithJoy said:


> Yes, happy birthday, @Coilystep!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks ladies having a great day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 17, 2017)

@Coilystep 

....


----------



## Coilystep (Jul 17, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Coilystep
> 
> ....


Thanks @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 17, 2017)

Coilystep said:


> *Thanks*


@Coilystep 
Enjoy your Week Sis.


----------



## discodumpling (Jul 18, 2017)

Happy Belated Steph,   @Coilystep   Hope your day was all that and then some Sis!


----------



## Coilystep (Jul 18, 2017)

discodumpling said:


> Happy Belated Steph,   @Coilystep   Hope your day was all that and then some Sis!


Thanks @discodumpling it was.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jul 18, 2017)

I was all excited to do day 1 of MHM and then a wash n go this weekend and then I remembered that I'm getting my hair straightened on Thursday. And I have quite a bit of travel coming up so I don't know when I can do my next wash n go. :-(


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jul 19, 2017)

Wish me luck! And please throw in some prayers!

I'm about to go all in for the first time and commit to doing the long "rake and smooth the product through small sections" method.

Plan:

Section hair with Goody Updo Barrettes.
Detangle/DC (leaving a little bit in after rinse) with Qhemet Moringa Tree Conditioning Ghee (first time use, fingers crossed)
Hydrate with aloe Vera juice
Shingle and smooth small sections with the Kool Aid -smelling, new-to-me Alikay Naturals Creme Brulee custard (has great reviews, fingers crossed hard )
Diffuse


----------



## Coilystep (Jul 19, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Wish me luck! And please throw in some prayers!
> 
> I'm about to go all in for the first time and commit to doing the long "rake and smooth the product through small sections" method.
> 
> ...


Good luck however I think you will like the results better with camille rose curl maker and one of her leave ins.  Kinky curly knot today and kinky curly custard would garner better results. Alikay naturs just smell good


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jul 19, 2017)

Coilystep said:


> Good luck however I think you will like the results better with camille rose curl maker and one of her leave ins.  Kinky curly knot today and kinky curly custard would garner better results. Alikay naturs just smell good



Thanks, lady!

 So, I looooooove the look, do not like the smell once diffused.  *I saw that you said you don't like those tiny pics, so this time I'll post the pics full size.*

I will try this same method with Kinky Curly (the leave-in and gel). This stuff actually has me liking my 'fro!  My hair is soft, defined, and has ZERO crunch and ZERO flakes. Glad I was able to get it during that major sale.

Method:

Wear hair in ponytail puff all day with Qhemet Moringa Tree Conditioning Ghee in.
Remove ponytail band and section hair into 6 sections.
Rinse sections in shower and stretch hair while rinsing.
Apply Alikay Naturals Brulee Custard to ABSOLUTELY SOAKING WET HAIR SECTION (that was JUST drenched under the shower water) using the rake and smooth method. NOTE: Apply product lightly and not liberally nor heavy handedly, based on YT demo-ers' suggestion.
Diffuse to dry.
I feel the only thing I'm missing is some sheen/shine . . . which perhaps broccoli seed oil will provide (can hardly wait for this to arrive in the mail so that I can try it!).


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Jul 19, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Thanks, lady!
> 
> So, I looooooove the look, do not like the smell once diffused.  *I saw that you said you don't like those tiny pics, so this time I'll post the pics full size.*
> 
> ...


Super cute!!! Love the shape... Looks like you finally got your method down pact.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jul 19, 2017)

BronxJazzy said:


> Super cute!!! Love the shape... Looks like you finally got your method down pact.



Thanks! Maybe so!!!


----------



## Coilystep (Jul 19, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Thanks, lady!
> 
> So, I looooooove the look, do not like the smell once diffused.  *I saw that you said you don't like those tiny pics, so this time I'll post the pics full size.*
> 
> ...


Very cute. Thanks for the big pictures. I was not able to get multiple day hair with the alikay naturals. Hopefully they work better for you.


----------



## Coilystep (Jul 20, 2017)

Day five rewet this morning and applied additional curl maker (not a lot).


----------



## Alma Petra (Jul 20, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Thanks, lady!
> 
> So, I looooooove the look, do not like the smell once diffused.  *I saw that you said you don't like those tiny pics, so this time I'll post the pics full size.*
> 
> ...


Your hair looks great, lovely


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jul 21, 2017)

So . . .

I did the SAME method with the Kinky Curly gel and custard that I did with the Alikay Naturals custard.

I got a COMPLETELY different look: Very shrunken . . . undefined at the roots . . . etc. I'm currently banding it to see if I can stretch it a bit.

I know it was my technique (probably a little too much product, though I wasn't super heavy handed). However, I am going to bump Kinky Curly Curling Custard (gel) off of the repurchase list so that the only gel on the repurchase list is the Curl Maker.  : I just am not getting as good of results with the Kinky Curly products as I do with the Camille Rose Naturals Curl Maker . . . nor as consistently.

-----------------

On a positive note: Detangling in the shower with KCKT leave-in using the KareCo Tangle Buster was ah-mazing! Fast, easy, thorough . . . so little shed hair . . . no "sound" during detangling (if you know what I mean). 

I'm trying to figure out if I should remove it from the repurchase list or not.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jul 21, 2017)

Why is my hair so bouncy and swingy when it's flat ironed so stiff when it's curly? I thought it was lack of moisture, but now I'm starting to think that may not be it.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jul 21, 2017)

GettingKinky said:


> Why is my hair so bouncy and swingy when it's flat ironed so stiff when it's curly? I thought it was lack of moisture, but now I'm starting to think that may not be it.



I'm trying to figure out if I can ever get MOVEMENT with my wng's. Maybe I won't be able to until I get (much) more length, or maybe my hair just isn't the "has movement" type??? LOL. Either way, I'll see!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jul 22, 2017)

Pics of today's Kinky Curly wng. Lots of frizz for some reason! Had to ponytail.


----------



## MilkChocolateOne (Jul 22, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I'm trying to figure out if I can ever get MOVEMENT with my wng's. Maybe I won't be able to until I get (much) more length, or maybe my hair just isn't the "has movement" type??? LOL. Either way, I'll see!



Your hair looks similar to mine. I am 4a, fine strands (almost web like), normal density and cottony texture, a lot of shrinkage. I had hair longer than mid back length and it shrank to above my neck. My wash n gos will never have movement. My hair is not heavy enough and my individual strands are too delicate. If I want a successful wash n go I have to shingle with a gel like eco styler or wet look xtreme gel. Natural gels like curl magic or tgin curl bomb don't have enough weight for my strands and I end up with an afro. Wash n gos on hair longer than a twa aren't worth it for me. My twist/braid outs look better, last longer and take less time. I wear my hair straightened or stretched most of the time because the results are always predictable and I can go longer in between washes. I wash once a week. When I wear a wash n go I have to wet my hair at least every other  day.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jul 22, 2017)

MilkChocolateOne said:


> Your hair looks similar to mine. I am 4a, fine strands (almost web like), normal density and cottony texture, a lot of shrinkage. I had hair longer than mid back length and it shrank to above my neck. My wash n gos will never have movement. My hair is not heavy enough and my individual strands are too delicate. If I want a successful wash n go I have to shingle with a gel like eco styler or wet look xtreme gel. Natural gels like curl magic or tgin curl bomb don't have enough weight for my strands and I end up with an afro. Wash n gos on hair longer than a twa aren't worth it for me. My twist/braid outs look better, last longer and take less time. I wear my hair straightened or stretched most of the time because the results are always predictable and I can go longer in between washes. I wash once a week. When I wear a wash n go I have to wet my hair at least every other  day.



I can't TELL you how helpful this post is!!!


Interesting!: I have been doing more twist outs lately, and I notice they do look better than (most of) my wash and go's.

What leave-ins have you paired with Wetline?


----------



## MilkChocolateOne (Jul 22, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I can't TELL you how helpful this post is!!!
> 
> 
> Interesting!: I have been doing more twist outs lately, and I notice they do look better than (most of) my wash and go's.
> ...



crece pelo leave in conditioner


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jul 23, 2017)

MilkChocolateOne said:


> Your hair looks similar to mine. I am 4a, fine strands (almost web like), normal density and cottony texture, a lot of shrinkage. I had hair longer than mid back length and it shrank to above my neck. My wash n gos will never have movement. My hair is not heavy enough and my individual strands are too delicate. If I want a successful wash n go I have to shingle with a gel like eco styler or wet look xtreme gel. Natural gels like curl magic or tgin curl bomb don't have enough weight for my strands and I end up with an afro. Wash n gos on hair longer than a twa aren't worth it for me. My twist/braid outs look better, last longer and take less time. I wear my hair straightened or stretched most of the time because the results are always predictable and I can go longer in between washes. I wash once a week. When I wear a wash n go I have to wet my hair at least every other  day.



Recent twist out compared to today's Wetline wash and go.

Hubby LOVED my hair during church this morning when it was still wet and hanging chin length all around. The fully dried Wetline wng has really pretty defined curls that the pictures don't capture.


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 23, 2017)

I can see 'em @YvetteWithJoy. Lovely!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jul 23, 2017)

AbsyBlvd said:


> I can see 'em @YvetteWithJoy. Lovely!



Aw, thanks for this. So encouraging.


----------



## Sharpened (Jul 23, 2017)

@YvetteWithJoy I am glad to see you enjoy your hair. See, I told you you had adorable hair and it will only get better.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jul 23, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> @YvetteWithJoy I am glad to see you enjoy your hair. See, I told you you had adorable hair and it will only get better.



@Sharpened, aw, thank you. This post is so encouraging! It's meant a lot to me to be able to do the journey alongside you.


----------



## Coilystep (Jul 23, 2017)

I washed today with Aussie moist shampoo and conditioner. Styled with kckt and kccc. I love this combination.


----------



## Napp (Jul 25, 2017)

I don't know who recommended using crece pelo leave in along with gel but thank you!!!!!!!

i mixed crece pelo leave in and wet line xtreme gel and got the most fabulous results ever!








 my hair looks even better the second day as it has more volume. It's also nice and touchable. I also like thats its much cheaper than my current stuff (its a ten) once I'm finished with those i think i will use this line and some ther dominican prducts much more frequently.


----------



## guyaneseyankee (Jul 28, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> Let's see... I buzzed my hair down to 1/4" in July 2015 and called it last month, so three months shy of two years. I am 5'5" btw.
> 
> Oh, have you tried oil rinsing yet? That's my gospel and I keep preaching it.



Hello lovely @Sharpened   Is your regimen posted somewhere?


----------



## Sharpened (Jul 28, 2017)

guyaneseyankee said:


> Hello lovely @Sharpened   Is your regimen posted somewhere?


Oh yeah: https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...-an-honest-conversation.821315/#post-24070559

I do herbal tea rinses for fun and clarify with thick oat water monthly. Aloe lays down my cuticle layer.


----------



## guyaneseyankee (Jul 28, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> Oh yeah: https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...-an-honest-conversation.821315/#post-24070559
> 
> I do herbal tea rinses for fun and clarify with thick oat water monthly. Aloe lays down my cuticle layer.


Thank you


----------



## GettingKinky (Jul 30, 2017)

Ok I'm trying again.  I forgot to DC my hair last night but I still decide to try anyway. 

This is my first time using KCKT and KCCC. Right now I like it, but it's still very wet. The real test will be when it's dry. Since my roots seem to be the main problem on one half of my head I put some gel on my roots relaxer style.


----------



## rileypak (Jul 30, 2017)

Sink wash and go is a no for me. I was too tired Friday night to finish my hair so I went to bed after rinsing out my DC. Instead of hopping in the shower to rewet my hair (was too lazy to do that too ), I used a spray bottle at the sink and just went with it.
Lesson learned: my hair (mainly my crown) needs to be completely soaked for styling. Right now, it's mostly an undefined mass of coils. It looks almost liked a picked out afro in my crown area. I'll rock it for now until I feel like running it under the shower and restyling it. That or I'll just pull it into a puff for the week.
Back with pics later...


----------



## Napp (Jul 30, 2017)

I am loving the Crece pelo leave in with xtreme gel combo. my hair looks so goodt!






I went out and bought the whole line


----------



## Coilystep (Jul 31, 2017)

Last night I washed my hair but did not style my hair I just put two French braids in and put on my turbie twist towel. I got up this morning and I sprayed with water and applied kinky curly knot today and kinky curly coiling custard in sections.


----------



## OhTall1 (Jul 31, 2017)

This is going to sound crazy and vain as heck.
Anyone else ever have an amazing wash and go, where its true glorious-ness just could not be captured on film?   On Friday, my WNG was fantastic live and in person, but every pic I tried to take was just meh.
I can't be the only one...


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jul 31, 2017)

I got a sample of the HairRules Kinky Curling Cream because shipping was free and I've been hearing from the company for YEARS that it is THE PRODUCT for capturing your wet hair look.

Um . . . no. 

And one of the ingredients is just terrible.

But I had to get the wondering out of my system, and it did not cost me much at all to mark it off of my list.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jul 31, 2017)

OhTall1 said:


> This is going to sound crazy and vain as heck.
> Anyone else ever have an amazing wash and go, where its true glorious-ness just could not be captured on film?   On Friday, my WNG was fantastic live and in person, but every pic I tried to take was just meh.
> I can't be the only one...



LOL!

All the time. You are not aloooooooone. I am here with youuuuuuuuuu . . .


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jul 31, 2017)

Y'all, can I post my milestone DIY flat twist-out to this thread since this is my styling home?

I did it, you guys!!! I've been learning/practicing for YEARS, and I FINALLY did it.

I added some of my DIY CurlyProverbz Ayurvedic Hair Growth Oil to some Camille Rose Naturals Coconut Water "Style Setter" (mine is hard unlike the creamier-textured ones I'm seeing on YouTube) and used it as my styler. I installed 4 chunky flat-twists on each half of my head.

Here are the results:


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 31, 2017)

@YvetteWithJoy Your flat twist-out looks so lush shiny and soft. Congratulations for all your effort!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jul 31, 2017)

AbsyBlvd said:


> @YvetteWithJoy Your flat twist-out looks so lush shiny and soft. Congratulations for all your effort!



Thanks!

You are so encouraging. 

All the posters at this thread are.


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 31, 2017)

I washed and thoroughly finger-detangled my hair yesterday. My strands (sheds and all) had starting entwining and fusing together so pulling each hair out of the clump, one by one was gruelling but a necessary evil in order not to cause breakage.

After fermented rice water rinse and diluted KCCC, this is Day 2. The roots at the back are still damp.


----------



## Napp (Jul 31, 2017)

@AbsyBlvd what does the fermented rice water do?


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 31, 2017)

Napp said:


> @AbsyBlvd what does the fermented rice water do?



@Napp It's supposedly helps with elasticity and can be healing for the scalp and good for growth. I used some regularly, earlier this year and I can't explain it but I liked the way it made my hair feel. I just get lazy to make it unless I am cooking rice.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jul 31, 2017)

So much beautiful hair!! @Napp @Coilystep @YvetteWithJoy @AbsyBlvd 


I'm wearing my wash n go in a low ponytail puff today. I like the puff part but the front still needs work. Maybe I need to add a flat twist or something.


----------



## GettingKinky (Aug 2, 2017)

I'm on day 3 of my low pony/puff. 
Next time I'll use my gel. I was just afraid that the KCCC would flake


----------



## GettingKinky (Aug 2, 2017)

Do you ladies only finger detangle in order to promote clumping? I normally use my Ouidad double detangle while I'm conditioning in the shower, but I wonder if I should stop.


----------



## Coilystep (Aug 2, 2017)

GettingKinky said:


> Do you ladies only finger detangle in order to promote clumping? I normally use my Ouidad double detangle while I'm conditioning in the shower, but I wonder if I should stop.


You should experiment and see what works best for you. I use a wide toothed comb to detangle. I only do it in the shower with conditioner. I have exclusively finger detangled before with no ill effects.

ETA I don't like detangling with denman. I did purchase the kareco brush recently and it works nicely and I didn't lose a lot of hair.


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 2, 2017)

GettingKinky said:


> Do you ladies only finger detangle in order to promote clumping? I normally use my Ouidad double detangle while I'm conditioning in the shower, but I wonder if I should stop.


It helps me maintain the clumps, especially if I am not using gel. Some gels can cause clumping on my ends, but not my roots, so I have to do the _rake and define_ to encourage them to clump more. Others can get clumping from using a Denman brush (which I will never own because of that rubber base) or a Tangle Teezer. If you are doing only wash and goes right now, you will be able to tell after the first or second watering if it works for you.


----------



## GettingKinky (Aug 3, 2017)

Now that I've figured out a way to get the front of my hair under control I may actually wear my wash and go out at work one day in the near future. In this picture the back is a little wonky since I just took it out of a pony tail.


----------



## GGsKin (Aug 4, 2017)

Day 5. No refreshing. Been sleeping with a low loose pony and damp silk scarf to cover (covered by a dry one).


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 4, 2017)

I think for the colder months, I am going to wash at night, twist it up as I detangle, and pull gel through the next morning.


----------



## GettingKinky (Aug 4, 2017)

Unless I find that my hair is super tangled when I wash tomorrow, I may have found my new staple style for awhile-  a low wash n go pony/puff with twists in the front. The wash n go is easy and with the twists in the front I don't have to slick down my edges and wear a scarf. And even if my wash n go comes out poorly it doesn't matter when it's pulled back in a puff.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Aug 5, 2017)

Plus a


GettingKinky said:


> Unless I find that my hair is super tangled when I wash tomorrow, I may have found my new staple style for awhile-  a low wash n go pony/puff with twists in the front. The wash n go is easy and with the twists in the front I don't have to slick down my edges and wear a scarf. And even if my wash n go comes out poorly it doesn't matter when it's pulled back in a puff.


Plus it looks awesome and gives you room to experiment with products to see how they effect the look of your wash and go. It gives you room to play whenever you want and not worry because you can throw it in that style and look awesome regardless of how it turns out.

Winner/Winner... It's always awesome to find a style that gives you all you need of it.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Aug 5, 2017)

GettingKinky said:


> Now that I've figured out a way to get the front of my hair under control I may actually wear my wash and go out at work one day in the near future. In this picture the back is a little wonky since I just took it out of a pony tail.
> 
> View attachment 406817


If it wasn't for the dent where the ponytail holder was this is def a cute style. You could prob get the dents out by spraying with water. Hmmm...Just thinking out loud

Anyways this is totally wearable especially if your trying to get use to wearing your hair out because it's not everything it's just enough to feel comfie but show off your natural hair.. 

Plus both styles fit you. At least from what I can see of you.


----------



## OhTall1 (Aug 5, 2017)

Not sure why my skin looks so weird and shiny in this pic, but this is after today's trip to my Deva stylist to get my fro re-tapered.  It was starting to look a little mullet-ish.

View media item 129315


----------



## GettingKinky (Aug 6, 2017)

My wash n go came out decently today. My curl definition is very good. If I could just figure out how to get movements I would LOVE it. But it's like my hair is too light, or the roots are still not right or something, so my hair doesn't swing when I shake my head.


----------



## uofmpanther (Aug 6, 2017)

I did a wash n go with Camille Rose Latte leave-in/Soultanicals Mango Dip Detangling slip and Shea Moisture Jamaican Black Castor Oil gel. It turned out so terribly that I put it up before I remembered to take a picture. 

I started with the latte and Shea Moisture on the right, but the Late made the Shea Moisture gel "foam", so i switched to Soultanicals. This was better, but the Shea Moisture gel is so thin and watery that it did nothing but give me frizz and dry hair. Someone said it was Snot-like, but it is not.  It was a very light liquid


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 6, 2017)

Abena of EmbraceNatural something (You or Beauty or something) is raving about EarthTone Naturals for wash and go's: The butter under the gel.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 6, 2017)

GettingKinky said:


> My wash n go came out decently today. My curl definition is very good. If I could just figure out how to get movements I would LOVE it. But it's like my hair is too light, or the roots are still not right or something, so my hair doesn't swing when I shake my head.



Ditto. If you figure it out, please tag me!


----------



## Coilystep (Aug 6, 2017)

GettingKinky said:


> My wash n go came out decently today. My curl definition is very good. If I could just figure out how to get movements I would LOVE it. But it's like my hair is too light, or the roots are still not right or something, so my hair doesn't swing when I shake my head.





YvetteWithJoy said:


> Ditto. If you figure it out, please tag me!


When you all are referring to movement can you post a video of someone with type of movement you're talking about?  My hair doesn't really move like it did when my hair was permed. My hair moves when it's wet but once it's dry it doesn't really move.  Now if I'm exercising and moving around vigorously it moves. My hair isn't stiff and is soft to the touch. So I'm not sure what you all are looking for. I want you all to be happy with your hair so I'm trying learn what outcome you're looking for.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 6, 2017)

Coilystep said:


> When you all are referring to movement can you post a video of someone with type of movement you're talking about?  My hair doesn't really move like it did when my hair was permed. My hair moves when it's wet but once it's dry it doesn't really move.  Now if I'm exercising and moving around vigorously it moves. My hair isn't stiff and is soft to the touch. So I'm not sure what you all are looking for. I want you all to be happy with your hair so I'm trying learn what outcome you're looking for.



Thanks so much for this post, @Coilystep. 

If I find such a video, I'll link it. 

I think for me I just have to accept that since my hair is dense *AND* fine, I'm always going to get fro-y, non-moving hair.

I'm getting over it because I think that if I ever do love my wash and go, it will mainly be because my hair is shoulder-length when curly so that it's getting weighed down from the length.

For me these feelings are vestiges from wearing my hair straight for so long, and for having hair that nicely framed my face. I kind of got something closer to what I was hoping for when I used the Alikay Brulee stuff with a diffuser. However, with the diffuser, the smell went from a Kool-Aid smell to something kind of burnt and nauseating to me. And it lingered.  At that point I just threw my hands up and kind of moved to a different place: I'm going to try twist outs and ponytailed wash and go's while I focus on growth and pull back on the hair thing a bit. I don't really think a technique or product or technique/product combo will give me hair that acts as separate clumps that have a bit of movement. My hair is an afro.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 6, 2017)

OhTall1 said:


> Not sure why my skin looks so weird and shiny in this pic, but this is after today's trip to my Deva stylist to get my fro re-tapered.  It was starting to look a little mullet-ish.
> 
> View media item 129315



Super pretty!


----------



## Coilystep (Aug 6, 2017)

I refreshed this morning by spraying with water and applying kckt and kccc. Original wash is from Thursday. Had a long weekend in the sun.


----------



## GettingKinky (Aug 6, 2017)

Coilystep said:


> When you all are referring to movement can you post a video of someone with type of movement you're talking about?  My hair doesn't really move like it did when my hair was permed. My hair moves when it's wet but once it's dry it doesn't really move.  Now if I'm exercising and moving around vigorously it moves. My hair isn't stiff and is soft to the touch. So I'm not sure what you all are looking for. I want you all to be happy with your hair so I'm trying learn what outcome you're looking for.



Like @YvetteWithJoy  I'm wishing my curly hair would move the way it does when it's flat ironed. I don't watch a lot of videos so I don't have an example. But when my hair is flat ironed it bounces with every step I take and it moves every time I turn my head. It's probably not possible for my curly hair to behave that way and maybe with time I'll get used to the way it behaves.


----------



## GGsKin (Aug 6, 2017)

My hair has movement...like if the winds blows or I move my head . I guess there are a few factors at work but it is possible.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 6, 2017)

AbsyBlvd said:


> My hair has movement...like if the winds blows or I move my head . I guess there are a few factors at work but it is possible.



My hair is too dense to result like yours. I can gel my hair to the extreme, and it just dries up to the sky in a round, gelled afro. Lol!

I shape it into a heart.


----------



## GGsKin (Aug 6, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> My hair is too dense to result like yours. I can gel my hair to the extreme, and it just dries up to the sky in a round, gelled afro. Lol!
> 
> I shape it into a heart.



One of my best friends also has a lot of hair on her head (thick strands too). When I do wngs on her, her hair also reaches for the sky, where mine- even when it was shorter- still fell. So yes, I think density plays a big part.


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 8, 2017)

This is the best stretched rake and define I have ever seen, especially on a super coily:


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 13, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> This is the best stretched rake and define I have ever seen, especially on a super coily:



I just tried this technique. TFS! Currently drying. 

@GettingKinky, here are two promising-looking techniques.

@Coilystep, here is the swing I'm taking about. My hair isn't prone to do this. That's okay. I do like these results, though. I'm practicing shingling, raking, etc., so we'll see. Regardless, I'm enjoying my hair, enjoying trying things, and enjoying doing twist outs.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 13, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> This is the best stretched rake and define I have ever seen, especially on a super coily:



It's dry and I really love it. Thanks again for sharing, @Sharpened.

*Method*
Prepooed with NaturelleGrow Coconut and Mango DC
Detangled after an hour prepooing
Shampooed prepoo out with HairPrint Chelating Shampoo
Deep conditioned with Soultanicals Afrotastic whatever-whatever and rinsed it out with cold water (OMGEEEEEEE! Awesome stuff from this first use)
Raked Soultanicals Fluffalicious whatever-whatever in
Smoothed free sample of Flaxseed and Castor Oil Eco Styler in
Chunky twisted
Used paper towels to squeeze excess product out
Dried for about 6 hours under HairFlair

ETA
Coated hands very liberally with broccoli seed oil, spread oil over twists, and took twists down, separating the twists liberally

It took forever to dry, like usual. Next time I'll try not twisting and just air drying on the go to see how the Eco Styler does (a wash, gel, rake, and go instead of a chunky twist and heat dry). I can't too often use 6 hours to dry under a dryer.

It is super defined, coily, light, fluffy, soft, and very pretty -- with volume and movement. Pics hardly capture it.

Please excuse the shirt: I cooked and all in it today.


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 13, 2017)

@YvetteWithJoy I am happy to see you pleased with your hair. Too cute!

Do you have a diffuser? Maybe that will cut the drying time a bit.


----------



## GettingKinky (Aug 14, 2017)

@Sharpened @YvetteWithJoy 

I could see that "dry" wash n go technique working for me. I would just have to figure what to do with my hair between the time I wash it and when it dries.


----------



## GettingKinky (Aug 14, 2017)

I made a couple of changes last week and I like the results. 

1- I shampoo'd with reflect H2O because I think I still had Cl2 in my hair from my vacation last month
2- I didn't do a post conditioner rinse with ACV. I think the ACV was preventing my leave in conditonioner from really getting moisture in my strands. 

My hair had more movement than the last few times so I'm going to skip the ACV for a while and see how it works out


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 14, 2017)

GettingKinky said:


> @Sharpened @YvetteWithJoy
> 
> I could see that "dry" wash n go technique working for me. I would just have to figure what to do with my hair between the time I wash it and when it dries.


That is why I am considering washing at night during the cold months, twisting it up as I go. My hair will still have some dampness in the morning to rake gel through.


----------



## Alma Petra (Aug 14, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> It's dry and I really love it. Thanks again for sharing, @Sharpened.
> 
> *Method*
> Prepooed with NaturelleGrow Coconut and Mango DC
> ...



Lovely hair as usual! Have you tried oil-rinsing for moisture and definition yet?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 14, 2017)

Alma Petra said:


> Lovely hair as usual! Have you tried oil-rinsing for moisture and definition yet?



Thanks, lady! 

No. I decided to wait on it.


----------



## Alma Petra (Aug 14, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Thanks, lady!
> 
> No. I decided to wait on it.



I'm sure that you will love it!

Btw is it true that you are phasing out the Soultanicals products?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 14, 2017)

Alma Petra said:


> I'm sure that you will love it!
> 
> Btw is it true that you are phasing out the Soultanicals products?



No, I love Soultanicals products with the exception of the gels. I love the Soultanicals DCs, butter, leave-in, and twisting cream that I've tried so far. The ingredients and performance are great, and the sales are frequent and good enough to make it work for me. 

But I am moving to an ayurvedic regimen, and Soultanicals doesn't have a whole line of products containing ayurvedic ingredients. 

The Soultanicals creator told me she has plans to have a limited edition ayurvedic line. Once she does, I'll likely exclusively use it. In the meanwhile, here's what I plan to use for sure and what I plan to trial:

*Using for sure*

*Prepoo: *various coconut oil -containing DCs that don't work so well for me, with oil added if need be, until they're gone
*Scalp cleanser:* Cantu ACV Rinse (I don't need this to be ayurvedic, I guess)
*Chelating cleanser:* HairPrint Chelating Shampoo (I don't need this to be ayurvedic)
*Oil:* CurlyProverbz DIY Ayurvedic Hair Growth Oil . . . as well as plain broccoli seed oil for shine
*Shampoo:* Soultanicals Soulvedic Strands Poo Bar (ayurvedic shampoo bar)
*Leave-in:* Qhemet Moringa Tree Conditioning Ghee (contains ayurvedic ingredients)
*Protein treatment:* Colorful Neutral Protein Filler (I just can't pay Komaza's price and shipping, though I love it)
*Balancing deep conditioner: *Soultanicals Afrotastic Curl Elastic DC and Soultanicals Fro Despair Vitamin Hair Repair Mega DC or whatever it's called
*Trialing once they arrive*

*Cowash:* Asha & Miel 10-Herb Ayurvedic Cowash (or whatever it's called)
*Edge growth serum*: Asha & Miel edge whatever-whatever
*Twisting cream: *Jakeala Amla Shea Parfait
*Gel:* ??? I don't know that I need an ayurvedic gel if I have an ayurvedic oil and leave-in and cream, but I don't know of one that is well-reviewed. I am super curious about the AfroVeda PUR Whipped Hair Gelly, but I can't bring another gel into the house. 
I tried REALLY HARD to simplify: I got the snack pack of the Natty Natural products (a handmade ayurvedic brand). So far just meh on my hair, but I need to keep trialing them because they get amazing reviews. If they work well, I'll just use that line until Soultanicals provides an ayurvedic line . . . if that ever happens.


----------



## Alma Petra (Aug 14, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> No, I love Soultanicals products with the exception of the gels. I love the Soultanicals DCs, butter, leave-in, and twisting cream that I've tried so far. The ingredients and performance are great, and the sales are frequent and good enough to make it work for me.
> 
> But I am moving to an ayurvedic regimen, and Soultanicals doesn't have a whole line of products containing ayurvedic ingredients.
> 
> ...



So what advantages do the ayurvedic concoctions have on your hair over the plain products? I have seen people go wild over the Curly Proverbz oil, but I don't know what exactly it does. I just know that I don't want to miss out on the fun lol

You probably won't need an ayurvedic gel if your leave-in and sealing oil both contain ayurveda because these are the two products that remain in contact with the hair most closely and for the longest period of time.

And I can't help but be charmed with your aggravation over the long and complicated product names of nowadays lol


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 14, 2017)

Alma Petra said:


> So what advantages do the ayurvedic concoctions have on your hair over the plain products? I have seen people go wild over the Curly Proverbz oil, but I don't know what exactly it does. I just know that I don't want to miss out on the fun lol
> 
> You probably won't need an ayurvedic gel if your leave-in and sealing oil both contain ayurveda because these are the two products that remain in contact with the hair most closely and for the longest period of time.
> 
> And I can't help but be charmed with your aggravation over the long and complicated product names of nowadays lol



LOL! I love most of the creative names, but I can't keep re-looking them up.

I don't have enough personal experience with ayurvedic ingredients to say what all they do for my hair for certain. I've just read enough about their benefits to feel like if I skip using them, then I'm doing less for health, thickness, and retention than I could be.

I didn't get much growth last month, I don't protective style, and I use a brush. Considering this, I figure I may as well use products with these reportedly healthful ingredients since I'm going to be applying SOMETHING to my hair, anyway.

Regarding the CurlyProverbz oil, it's too soon for me to know if it helps with growth, but my version is the most wonderful aromatherapy for me and super healthful. It's luxurious.

I tend to love trying new things, but I have no desire to try another poo bar: Psychologically, the idea that I'm maximizing my hair's health, growth, and retention with it has eliminated my desire to try another raved-about cleanser. That's good for me!  Likewise, if the A&M cowash is bomb, I can't imagine thinking I could improve on the ingredients and healthful effects. Same with the CurlyProverbz oil: Besides a version also containing helichrysum (sp?) and macadamia nut oil, at the moment I can't imagine any better oil to use. That is very good: I have zero temptation to purchase anyone's oil mix.


----------



## GettingKinky (Aug 16, 2017)

One big advantage of my wash n go ponytail over my braid out ponytail- no braiding at night. I just put it in a high ponytail and sleep on my satin pillowcase. I'm lazy so I'm loving the low maintenance.


----------



## Coilystep (Aug 17, 2017)

@leona2025 come in here.


----------



## niknakmac (Aug 18, 2017)

Did a wash-n-go this morning after my workout from wash to style took about 15 minutes. 10 for the wash and condition and maybe 5 to layer my products.  Loving the short hair life. it's not dry yet, my hair takes forever to dry but when it does I will lift it a bit at the roots.


----------



## Alma Petra (Aug 18, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> LOL! I love most of the creative names, but I can't keep re-looking them up.
> 
> I don't have enough personal experience with ayurvedic ingredients to say what all they do for my hair for certain. I've just read enough about their benefits to feel like if I skip using them, then I'm doing less for health, thickness, and retention than I could be.
> 
> ...



I think the only thing standing between me and making that oil is my laziness. I cringe at the thought of going out of my way to search for all these ingredients. And then I don't know if I will have the patience to let it steep/diffuse (or what's that word?) for 2 weeks. I want something that I can grab and slather on my head immediately lol


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 18, 2017)

Alma Petra said:


> I think the only thing standing between me and making that oil is my laziness. I cringe at the thought of going out of my way to search for all these ingredients. And then I don't know if I will have the patience to let it steep/diffuse (or what's that word?) for 2 weeks. I want something that I can grab and slather on my head immediately lol



I totally understand! If I weren't in love with the ingredients and scent and feel of my hair, I wouldn't repurchase the ingredients. The Mango & Lime jbco I opt to use is not really/simply jbco, but I love how it scents the oil overall.

I just made Naptural85's DIY flaxseed gel and added some of the CurlyProverbz oil.

I trialed the gel on my bangs (3c-ish), and elongation, definition, shine, and hold were awesome. I didn't use a leave in and was too heavy handed. I didn't get flaking but got snowing when I touched the gelled area.

I'm going to see how my new batch fares (it contains more oil) on my 4a/b areas with me using MUCH less per section.

I am ridiculously excited about this. Might be the best gel I've ever used IF I can conquer the snowing: My hair was light, separated, long, shiny, not crunchy . . . I should have listened to Nap85 sooner!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 19, 2017)

@GettingKinky 

I've shared this before, but I'm not sure you were participating at this thread at the time. I've done the technique below, and it really worked. Super elongated results.

It's not a wash-and-go, but it wants to be! It's more a twist-tension blow-and-untwist "wash and go," but it yields VERY pretty results IMO relatively quickly.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 19, 2017)

After prepooing, pooing, and DCing . . . I applied CurlyProverbz DIY Oil and the Naptural85 DIY flaxseed gel and dried with a diffuser.

I have less definition than I prefer, but I was very light-handed (last time I was too heavy-handed and got snowing with the DIY gel).

I'm going to keep practicing with the gel application: It takes no time to make and it's very healthy.

Sorry for the apparent mean mug: It's not really a mean mug. 

I gotta say: Eco Styler (free sample from hair conference) gave me 5-day definition (I eventually just washed it out . . .  I could have worn it longer), and my hair was so defined and my ends so "protected/shellacked" that tangling was virtually non-existent.

Too bad I can't staaaaaaaaaand the ingredients. I don't know you guys: I am so torn. Over the long haul, the Eco might be healthier for my hair, but who KNOWS what the ingredients do to the body long term.

DIY flaxseed gel:







Flaxseed and black castor oil Eco Styler:


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 19, 2017)

@YvetteWithJoy you could use the questionable gels on occasion; that is what I do with them. I have yet to try flaxseed gel because I think that it would flake off my hair like marshmallow root tea did.

Your hair look lovely as usual.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 19, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> @YvetteWithJoy you could use the questionable gels on occasion; that is what I do with them. I have yet to try flaxseed gel because I think that it would flake off my hair like marshmallow root tea did.
> 
> Your hair look lovely as usual.



Thanks so much, @Sharpened. Your thoughts are always helpful.


----------



## niknakmac (Aug 19, 2017)

Y'all at 10 pm last night the little hair I have on the top of my head was still wet...wth? I guess I need to get a diffuser.


----------



## GettingKinky (Aug 19, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> @GettingKinky
> 
> I've shared this before, but I'm not sure you were participating at this thread at the time. I've done the technique below, and it really worked. Super elongated results.
> 
> It's not a wash-and-go, but it wants to be! It's more a twist-tension blow-and-untwist "wash and go," but it yields VERY pretty results IMO relatively quickly.



Thanks @YvetteWithJoy I'lol definitely watch this. At some point I'm planning to get a blow dryer I've been direct heat free (except when I go to the salon every 8 weeks) for 5 years now so I don't have a quality blow dryer.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 19, 2017)

GettingKinky said:


> Thanks @YvetteWithJoy I'lol definitely watch this. At some point I'm planning to get a blow dryer I've been direct heat free (except when I go to the salon every 8 weeks) for 5 years now so I don't have a quality blow dryer.



Oops! LOL! I wasn't trying to encourage you to start up using heat!


----------



## Coilystep (Aug 21, 2017)

Good morning happy Monday. I washed yesterday then styled with kckt and kccc.


----------



## OhTall1 (Aug 21, 2017)

Today's wash and go
Devacurl no poo decadence
Devacurl melt into moisture conditioning mask
Kenra curl styling conditioner as leave in
Eden Bodyworks curl cream
Trader Joe's organic argan oil
Eco Style black castor and flaxseed  oil gel
@YvetteWithJoy you asked my porosity in another thread.  Sorry, I have no idea.

View media item 129335


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 24, 2017)

EarthTones Naturals gel. 

It's a goopy, snot-like consistency. I love the way it applies and spreads. I was able to do light finger detangling with it. I have shine and separation. Zero crunch. Very, very slight cast.

I was too heavy-handed with the cream I layered beneath it.

I'm going to assess how it performs over the next few days. Also, I'm going to try it alone, without leave-in. I also want to try it with a clear leave-in.

Praying this ends up being the HG. I've been enamored before, though. So I'll enjoy continuing to trial it.


----------



## GettingKinky (Aug 25, 2017)

I need to learn how to refresh my wash n go. I don't have time for a midweek wash, but after a few days it starts to get a little dry and frizzy. I think I'll try misting it with water and adding more KCKT.


----------



## Coilystep (Aug 25, 2017)

GettingKinky said:


> I need to learn how to refresh my wash n go. I don't have time for a midweek wash, but after a few days it starts to get a little dry and frizzy. I think I'll try misting it with water and adding more KCKT.


I refreshed in the shower. I go section by section. Wet with shower spray add kckt rake through then add kccc and rake that through. I did this yesterday. This is how it turned out


----------



## GettingKinky (Aug 25, 2017)

Coilystep said:


> I refreshed in the shower. I go section by section. Wet with shower spray add kckt rake through then add kccc and rake that through. I did this yesterday. This is how it turned outView attachment 408779



How long does that take?  I already get up really early in the morning so I can workout. I would hate to have to get up even earlier.


----------



## Coilystep (Aug 25, 2017)

GettingKinky said:


> How long does that take?  I already get up really early in the morning so I can workout. I would hate to have to get up even earlier.


10 to 15 minutes tops maybe shorter. I've never timed it. How much time do you normally spend on your hair in the morning?  With no interruptions I can be ready to leave the house in 45 minutes (showered, dressed, hair presentable, let dogs).


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 25, 2017)

Since DS's school was cancelled today, I'm not going anywhere. So I'm wearing a true wash and go as in, wash, apply nothing, shake head, and go! It's drying now and has shrunken to above my ears already.


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 25, 2017)

@YvetteWithJoy is your hair still wet or damp in the pic?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 25, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> @YvetteWithJoy is your hair still wet or damp in the pic?



It's wet. I took it right after I stepped out of the shower. My hair is barely damp now and looks almost the same as the pic above except it's shrunken.

Once our little guy takes a nap (probably around 3 or 4 PM), I'll snap a photo of my dry hair with zero product.


----------



## Alma Petra (Aug 25, 2017)

@YvetteWithJoy Your definition keeps getting more and more solid.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 25, 2017)

Alma Petra said:


> @YvetteWithJoy Your definition keeps getting more and more solid.



Thanks, @Alma Petra!

I'm wondering if the definition stems from what I've been doing for a little while now:

prepooing for 45+ minutes with a DC containing coconut oil,
detangling with the prepoo in,
shampooing the prepoo out,
properly deep conditioning, then
hydrating, moisturizing, and sealing.
Sometimes I lose definition at my roots, but my hair from mid-shaft to tip has been staying pretty defined.

Here's my hair today completely dry with zero product. I'm not sure what's going on with that one piece: Perhaps mechanical or heat damage. I detangle often with a brush, and I have blown my hair dry once, so perhaps that is the cause. But I've had a few areas in front that just get stringy as the hair grows. Before, I would cut them out, until I realized they were just going to keep on reforming. Now I just leave them be.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 25, 2017)

Okay: Grandpa came and got little one. This is dry hair, no product, with a baby headband on for styling.

My 5-head is feeling confidant confident today. 

I apologize for the size.

I have been calling my hair 4a, with some 3c and some 4b, but mainly 4a.


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 25, 2017)

@YvetteWithJoy  This right here is what I have been waiting to see! All you have to do is use products that reduce tangling/cause easier shed removal, and you got it made.


----------



## GettingKinky (Aug 26, 2017)

Coilystep said:


> 10 to 15 minutes tops maybe shorter. I've never timed it. How much time do you normally spend on your hair in the morning?  With no interruptions I can be ready to leave the house in 45 minutes (showered, dressed, hair presentable, let dogs).



I typically spend 5-10 minutes on my hair in the morning. I already get up at 5:15 and I don't want to get up any earlier 

@YvetteWithJoy your naked wash n go looks really cute.


----------



## Alma Petra (Aug 27, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Thanks, @Alma Petra!
> 
> I'm wondering if the definition stems from what I've been doing for a little while now:
> 
> ...



I can see what you mean about the roots being less defined. Maybe this means that they haven't been adequately trained yet since they are the newest part of your hair? Could oil rinsing and upping their moisture level help? A number of curlies complain about the same thing. I have watched my twa and even though it's all roots now and no length but some parts of it do not curl well (loose), and are very frizzy and undefined. I can only get them defined by using a very strong gel like Wetline Xtreme and even then the definition is very short-lived. I was hoping that if these parts grow longer the length at least might be more defined. Sadly these frizzy parts include the midline at the front. You can imagine how frustrating this must feel lol.

ETA: I love the headband idea. This cute style suits your face so well!


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 27, 2017)

Since I started using aloe gel, the perpetually frizzy parts behave a whole lot better.


----------



## Alma Petra (Aug 27, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> Since I started using aloe gel, the perpetually frizzy parts behave a whole lot better.


It's a pity that I cannot find aloe leaves on the ground. I know that I'm missing out on great stuff.


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 27, 2017)

Alma Petra said:


> It's a pity that I cannot find aloe leaves on the ground. I know that I'm missing out on great stuff.


The bottled inner leaf stuff should work as well, especially if you layer a touch of oil over it.


----------



## GettingKinky (Aug 30, 2017)

Does anyone use a fine tooth comb to help spread the gel in their hair?  I'm thinking about trying it this weekend.


----------



## RossBoss (Aug 31, 2017)

I cowash every morning. The Camille Rose Curl Maker is too sticky and when my hair dries it makes it rough. I think I will revisit it when my hair grows longer.  I wil be experimenting with just Aussie Moist and JBCO this morning.


----------



## Coilystep (Aug 31, 2017)

@GettingKinky  I've never tried a fine toothed comb. I've used a denman and one of those wooden brushes before. They cause more frizz and more shrinkage. I prefer using just my fingers. Please report your results. 
I don't have any fine toothed combs. I actually only have one comb and it's a wide toothed shower comb.


----------



## Coilystep (Aug 31, 2017)

@RossBoss what were you pairing the curl maker with?


----------



## RossBoss (Aug 31, 2017)

Coilystep said:


> @RossBoss what were you pairing the curl maker with?



Hello Hydration Conditioner, which is not a leave in but I used it as one. I have since stopped using it as a leave in because I don't think my natural hair likes it but my relaxed hair did.


----------



## Coilystep (Aug 31, 2017)

RossBoss said:


> Hello Hydration Conditioner, which is not a leave in but I used it as one. I have since stopped using it as a leave in because I don't think my natural hair likes it but my relaxed hair did.


That may have been the problem.  I only pair it with other Camille rose leave ins. Except for the honey leave in that one gave me sticky hair.  Also make sure your hair is soaking wet.


----------



## RossBoss (Aug 31, 2017)

Coilystep said:


> That may have been the problem.  I only pair it with other Camille rose leave ins. Except for the honey leave in that one gave me sticky hair.  Also make sure your hair is soaking wet.



Thanks for the suggestion. I will try it solo.


----------



## Coilystep (Aug 31, 2017)

We are getting some rain. So it's a little more frizzy then I like but I think it's still ok. This is day 5 I let it get wet in shower and added additional kccc I didn't section I did praying hands throughout. I was trying to combat some of the frizz although with the weather today I know I will have some.


----------



## GettingKinky (Sep 1, 2017)

Has anyone tried diluted gel in a spray bottle to refresh their wash n go?

ETA I'm going to try it today. I'll see how it goes.


----------



## Sharpened (Sep 1, 2017)

GettingKinky said:


> Has anyone tried diluted gel in a spray bottle to refresh their wash n go?
> 
> ETA I'm going to try it today. I'll see how it goes.


I tried, but it came out in a stream. I keep pondering trying a commercial spray gel, but haven't had the urge to buy it.


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Sep 1, 2017)

RossBoss said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. I will try it solo.



Or a cone free condish. I love Tresemme Botanique. Works with KCCC as well.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Sep 2, 2017)

GettingKinky said:


> Has anyone tried diluted gel in a spray bottle to refresh their wash n go?



Good Q.

Not me, but I've been tempted to try that Kinky Curly Spiral Spritz for the same reason.

The Amazon reviews and Q&A's make for interesting reading:


----------



## GettingKinky (Sep 2, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> I tried, but it came out in a stream. I keep pondering trying a commercial spray gel, but haven't had the urge to buy it.



yeah mine came out in a stream too.  I thought it was because I got a cheap spray bottle but maybe that's not it. :-(


----------



## uofmpanther (Sep 3, 2017)

I did a couple wash n gos with the Camille Rose leave-in collection, but none came out right, and the Honey leave in made my hair feel gross, so I promptly washed them out before I remembered to take a picture.  The latte leave-in was just too thin to do anything for me, and the Honey left a sticky coating on my hair that attracted a variety of things to my hair.

Yesterday, I did a wash n go with my As I Am leave-in and Mane Choice Orchid Biotin gel.  I forgot to take a pic of first day hair, but I'll take a pic when I refresh this morning.  The hold and definition remind me of Wetline, but it was easier to spread.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 3, 2017)

uofmpanther said:


> *I did a couple wash n gos with the Camille Rose leave-in collection, but none came out right, and the Honey leave in made my hair feel gross, so I promptly washed them out before I remembered to take a picture.  The latte leave-in was just too thin to do anything for me, and the Honey left a sticky coating on my hair that attracted a variety of things to my hair.*


@uofmpanther

Thank you so much for this mini-review.  

I kept contemplating if I wanted to get this.  Upon reading this, I think I'll pass.


----------



## uofmpanther (Sep 3, 2017)

Here is my second day with Mane Choice. I had some flaking, which you can see on my shirt and on the front of my hair.
I did a mini haircut before taking the picture because my hair was getting a little too long and uneven, but I think I accidentally cut off too much.


----------



## niknakmac (Sep 5, 2017)

This wash -n-go is about 3 days old it's starting to get frizzy but I'm going to try and make it 2 more days.


----------



## Coilystep (Sep 5, 2017)

niknakmac said:


> View attachment 409797
> 
> This wash -n-go is about 3 days old it's starting to get frizzy but I'm going to try and make it 2 more days.


You and your wash n go are beautiful


----------



## niknakmac (Sep 5, 2017)

Coilystep said:


> You and your wash n go are beautiful


Thank you!


----------



## Alma Petra (Sep 5, 2017)

I did a wash and go today without a gel. The curl definition isn't great but some photos look decent enough to share. 

I don't know but I like my relaxed ends better. I'm not sure if my natural hair will ever grow to look presentable enough. I wish I hadn't cut that twa

View media item 129357View media item 129355View media item 129353View media item 129351


----------



## uofmpanther (Sep 6, 2017)

I did a wash n go with As I Am Curl Defining Jelly and Coil Defining Jelly.  I feel like the Curl Defining Jelly was more liquid than the last time I got it. I almost felt like it should be in a bottle instead of a jar.  My first day hair was OK. By second day, I had a fluffy frizz ball. Neither has good hold.

I keep generating errors when I try to upload pictures. I'll try from my laptop. It won't upload from my phone anymore.


----------



## Alma Petra (Sep 6, 2017)

Photos of my twa, styled with CRN Moisture Milk and VO5 Smoothly Does It Mousse

View media item 129359
View media item 129365
View media item 129363
View media item 129361


----------



## Sharpened (Sep 6, 2017)

What a cutie you are, @Alma Petra 
I wish you could let the rest of your hair go and enjoy your texture.


----------



## Alma Petra (Sep 6, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> What a cutie you are, @Alma Petra
> I wish you could let the rest of your hair go and enjoy your texture.



Oh thanks dear! That's so kind of you to say!

You won't believe it but I am actually getting thoughts of going back to texlaxing. My natural hair is very unpredictable. It's like I get it right it gets itself right once every 30 styling attempts.


----------



## Sharpened (Sep 6, 2017)

Alma Petra said:


> Oh thanks dear! That's so kind of you to say!
> 
> You won't believe it but I am actually getting thoughts of going back to texlaxing. My natural hair is very unpredictable. It's like I get it right it gets itself right once every 30 styling attempts.


Oh well... The thing about natural hair I have learned is letting it do what it wants and learn what it wants, then it becomes more agreeable. I am just so glad we have more products and techniques than we had 20 years ago.


----------



## Alma Petra (Sep 6, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> Oh well... The thing about natural hair I have learned is letting it do what it wants and learn what it wants, then it becomes more agreeable. I am just so glad we have more products and techniques than we had 20 years ago.



You are right. I hope to be able to come up with something by the end of this year. Most of the time what my hair wants is to be a total mess and enjoy itself. But I can't walk out with it like it wants me to. I have to say that my twa makes it seriously challenging to achieve a decent looking bun. Buns used to be my go-to thing!! I can't wear a wash and go to work because I have to wear a cap there and it transforms the style into a real mess so that I dread taking the cap off when it's time to go home. It's the last piece of clothing I take off while changing at the end of the day lol

Oh le struggle!


----------



## RossBoss (Sep 6, 2017)

Cowashed with Suave Keratin conditioner, clarified with ACV and coated my hair with Aussie Moist Conditioner and Shea Moisture Curling Smoothie and topped it all off with Wetline gel. Hair looks good so far.


----------



## GGsKin (Sep 6, 2017)

Alma Petra said:


> You are right. I hope to be able to come up with something by the end of this year. Most of the time what my hair wants is to be a total mess and enjoy itself. But I can't walk out with it like it wants me to. I have to say that my twa makes it seriously challenging to achieve a decent looking bun. Buns used to be my go-to thing!! I can't wear a wash and go to work because I have to wear a cap there and it transforms the style into a real mess so that I dread taking the cap off when it's time to go home. It's the last piece of clothing I take off while changing at the end of the day lol
> 
> Oh le struggle!



I like the way you styled it in the pics. Looks chic.


----------



## uofmpanther (Sep 6, 2017)

uofmpanther said:


> I did a wash n go with As I Am Curl Defining Jelly and Coil Defining Jelly.  I feel like the Curl Defining Jelly was more liquid than the last time I got it. I almost felt like it should be in a bottle instead of a jar.  My first day hair was OK. By second day, I had a fluffy frizz ball. Neither has good hold.
> 
> I keep generating errors when I try to upload pictures. I'll try from my laptop. It won't upload from my phone anymore.


----------



## Alma Petra (Sep 7, 2017)

AbsyBlvd said:


> I like the way you styled it in the pics. Looks chic.



Thank you dear! It doesn't always turn out the same but yes I think that it does look funky. I can't though go have my official photos taken today with 1/4th of my hair a twa and the other 3/4th in a bun 

I am going to keep experimenting to see if I can come up with quick reliable styles that can serve different purposes. Maybe if the twa grows a bit longer I can twist it or braid it or pin it down into the bun. We'll see.


----------



## GettingKinky (Sep 9, 2017)

This morning I ate breakfast washed and styled my hair and got dressed in 50 minutes. 

I applied my leave in and gel in 4 sections. I used a ton of each and it went really quickly.

I like the combo of KCKT and KCCC but next week I may try wet line again since it's so cheap.

I'm still not wearing my hair loose. Maybe when it gets longer and has more hang/less shrinkage.

I really like my hair on the first day. But since I only wash once I week I have to figure out a really quick mid week refresh.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Sep 9, 2017)

GettingKinky said:


> This morning I ate breakfast washed and styled my hair and got dressed in 15 minutes.
> 
> I applied my leave in and gel in 4 sections. I used a ton of each and it went really quickly.
> 
> ...



Nice!!! And quick, too!!!


----------



## GettingKinky (Sep 9, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Nice!!! And quick, too!!!



That should say 50 minutes not 15. 15 would be amazing.


----------



## Alma Petra (Sep 10, 2017)

GettingKinky said:


> That should say 50 minutes not 15. 15 would be amazing.


Quick and stylish! What about drying and drying times?


----------



## GettingKinky (Sep 10, 2017)

Alma Petra said:


> Quick and stylish! What about drying and drying times?



I washed around 8 am and it still wasn't dry at the roots at 10 pm. I think having it in the ponytails slowed the drying process. But it was dry when I got up this morning after sleeping with it in a loose pineapple.


----------



## GettingKinky (Sep 11, 2017)

My wash n go came out so well Saturday. I made a number of small tweaks and I have to figure out which one made the difference


I prepoo'd with the original AOWC instead of the current version. - I hope this isn't it since the original formula is no longer available 
I rewet each section before applying product
I added the gel to each section directly after applying leave in
I used a TON of gel
I dried in ponytails


----------



## GettingKinky (Sep 13, 2017)

I wonder if my wash n go is behaving because it is uncharacteristically humid. Where I live it's rarely humid, but it has been for the past week. I hope that's not why, since this is a rare occurance.


----------



## Coilystep (Sep 13, 2017)

I shingled my hair this morning. It came out super defined. It just took forever. I believe it was an hour. This is it fully dry


----------



## Coilystep (Sep 13, 2017)

^^^^lots of shrinkage when you shingle though.


----------



## Alma Petra (Sep 13, 2017)

Coilystep said:


> ^^^^lots of shrinkage when you shingle though.



Yes but that's because you get even more definition at the roots. Look at your texture at the top in that first pic. So beautiful


----------



## Coilystep (Sep 13, 2017)

Alma Petra said:


> Yes but that's because you get even more definition at the roots. Look at your texture at the top in that first pic. So beautiful


  thanks @Alma Petra. Shrinkage doesn't bother me. I've come to terms that my hair will probably never hang. I just mentioned because I know some like to have less shrinkage.


----------



## Alma Petra (Sep 13, 2017)

Coilystep said:


> thanks @Alma Petra. Shrinkage doesn't bother me. I've come to terms that my hair will probably never hang. I just mentioned because I know some like to have less shrinkage.


Wow to me your hair already hangs very nicely around your face. It's just that our hair invariably hangs much shorter than its actual length. So if straight hair elongates by about 0.5 inches per month, I have the feeling that my hair will elongate at a rate of 0. 5 inches per year!! I haven't yet tried them but I have to say that I don't have much hope for the so-called stretching methods neither.


----------



## GettingKinky (Sep 13, 2017)

Very cute @Coilystep !

Maybe one day I'll have the patience to try shingling.


----------



## NatrulyMe (Sep 14, 2017)

Napp said:


> The rules:
> 
> 1. Must Wash and Go at least 1- 2 times a week.
> 
> ...



Wow!  I love seeing all of the wash n gos images everybody's posting.  Therefore, I never been great at wash n gos and recently started wearing it since entering my awkward stage.  I think I tried it once when I big chopped. It looked like a hot mess! Anyways, I have tried using Cantu Coconut Curling Cream with Eco Styler Olive Oil, Beautiful Textures Curl Control Defining Pudding & Curl Definer Styling Custard and Eden Bodyworks Natural Curl Defining Creme & Eco Style  Black Castor & Flaxseed Oil gel. In addition, I always seal with my oil mix before using the gels and or custards. I never liked how flat my hair looked and the crunch and or stiffness (cast) of how my how felt. IDK?--Maybe I used too much products? I am thinking about trying the As I Am Curling Jelly. Here's a few images starting from a little after I big chopped and presently:


----------



## GGsKin (Sep 14, 2017)

@NatrulyMe Very pretty hair and wngs you have! I don't use many products (often no leave-in) but I do use a lot of it. I layer my gel on thick but I never get any crunch diluting my bae (kinky curly curling custard). Something acidic (usually water with a little steeped hibiscus) helps for my hair.


----------



## NatrulyMe (Sep 14, 2017)

AbsyBlvd said:


> @NatrulyMe Very pretty hair and wngs you have! I don't use many products (often no leave-in) but I do use a lot of it. I layer my gel on thick but I never get any crunch diluting my bae (kinky curly curling custard). Something acidic (usually water with a little steeped hibiscus) helps for my hair.



 Aww,  I am trying. lol You all wash n gos looks yummy. Recently,  I have been experimenting with products. I am trying to see what my hair likes and dislikes. Also, stop my hair from looking dry and frizzy. Though I am afraid that I cannot do much with the frizz.  Next, I will try Kinky Curly Curling Custard.  Ugh, I should've bought it when I purchased the Kinky Curly Knot Today leave-in. Instead, I got the As I Am Jelly.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Sep 14, 2017)

NatrulyMe said:


> Wow!  I love seeing all of the wash n gos images everybody's posting.  Therefore, I never been great at wash n gos and recently started wearing it since entering my awkward stage.  I think I tried it once when I big chopped. It looked like a hot mess! Anyways, I have tried using Cantu Coconut Curling Cream with Eco Styler Olive Oil, Beautiful Textures Curl Control Defining Pudding & Curl Definer Styling Custard and Eden Bodyworks Natural Curl Defining Creme & Eco Style  Black Castor & Flaxseed Oil gel. In addition, I always seal with my oil mix before using the gels and or custards. I never liked how flat my hair looked and the crunch and or stiffness (cast) of how my how felt. IDK?--Maybe I used too much products? I am thinking about trying the As I Am Curling Jelly. Here's a few images starting from a little after I big chopped and presently:



Very pretty!

When you get the Kinky Curly Curling Custard, experiment with it for awhile. Don't give up on it too soon. It has a small but definite learning curve. 

I have found that it ONLY wants to be paired with Kinky Curly Knot Today.


----------



## NatrulyMe (Sep 14, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Very pretty!
> 
> When you get the Kinky Curly Curling Custard, experiment with it for awhile. Don't give up on it too soon. It has a small but definite learning curve.
> 
> I have found that it ONLY wants to be paired with Kinky Curly Knot Today.



Good morning, ladies. 

Thank you.  I purchased the Kinky Curly Curling Custard online last night (after I read AbsyBlvd post). I wished I would've took a chance on it before buying the As I Am Jelly (from my local Walmart). Oh, well... It won't go to waste! BTW, I have the Kinky-Curly Knot Today leave-in already. 

I will try not to be so heavy handed when using it. I read some place online that a little goes a long way... Hm, I will see.


----------



## Coilystep (Sep 14, 2017)

Thanks @GettingKinky you should definitely try the shingling. Although I recommend doing it when you are in the right mindset as it will take forever.


----------



## Coilystep (Sep 14, 2017)

@NatrulyMe your hair is very pretty. You don't need a bunch of products. I use a leave in and a gel to style. Kckt and kccc go perfectly together. It works best on soaking wet hair so keep a spray bottle handy. I am heavy handed with products I like having full coverage and I think it cuts down on frizz.


----------



## NatrulyMe (Sep 14, 2017)

Coilystep said:


> @NatrulyMe your hair is very pretty. You don't need a bunch of products. I use a leave in and a gel to style. Kckt and kccc go perfectly together. It works best on soaking wet hair so keep a spray bottle handy. I am heavy handed with products I like having full coverage and I think it cuts down on frizz.





*Agreed*. I've never been a product junky until recently.  LOL

Seriously. I have been looking for a staple gel and or custard. I almost forgot about *USING* the same product line. My hair hates the crunch and stiffness. I am always fighting to keep it moist (along balancing a protein treatment/ deep condition). I appreciate you all suggestions.


----------



## Coilystep (Sep 14, 2017)

Loving my hair again today. All I did was fluff with my fingers. The more time I spend on initial styling the less I have to do in the morning the rest of the week.


----------



## Sharpened (Sep 14, 2017)

There @Coilystep goes, making shrinkage super cute. Shingling has reduced the length of your bangs a bit. Maybe just shingle the front only sometimes if you do not feel like doing the rest.


----------



## Coilystep (Sep 14, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> There @Coilystep goes, making shrinkage super cute. Shingling has reduced the length of your bangs a bit. Maybe just shingle the front only sometimes if you do not feel like doing the rest.


 Thanks @Sharpened


----------



## larry3344 (Sep 14, 2017)

Nice hair ladies...


----------



## RossBoss (Sep 14, 2017)

I know this isn't a popular sentiment but I'm looking forward to shrinkage. I like the fact that I could have shoulder length natural hair but be a stretched APL, which is the longest I will ever want to grow my hair. This allows me the variety that I love when styling my hair.


----------



## Sharpened (Sep 14, 2017)

RossBoss said:


> I know this isn't a popular sentiment but I'm looking forward to shrinkage. I like the fact that I could have shoulder length natural hair but be a stretched APL, which is the longest I will ever want to grow my hair. This allows me the variety that I love when styling my hair.


You are not alone. Shrinkage keeps my hair out of my way and gives me the illusion of thickness.


----------



## GettingKinky (Sep 14, 2017)

I'm starting to appreciate my shrinkage a bit because I like the fullness. But I wish there were a knob so I could control how much it shrinks.


----------



## OhTall1 (Sep 17, 2017)

Today's WNG, in addition to washing yesterday I colored with Wella demi permanent in 5n

View media item 129399


----------



## NatrulyMe (Sep 17, 2017)

Good morning, ladies. 
                                               I shampooed, tea rinsed and deep conditioned my hair last night. This morning, I did a wash n go with the As I Am Jelly. It came out better than any of my wash n gos (no stiffness). It is about 95% dry and my hair hasn't finish shrinking. Yet, its a lot less frizzy than my usual wash n gos and it actually shines.


----------



## GettingKinky (Sep 17, 2017)

For 2 weeks in a row I've really liked my wash n go results. I have great definition and even a little swing.  I think in addition to the kinky curly products the key is that I spray my hair so it's really wet before I apply my products.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Sep 17, 2017)

Beautiful, beautiful hair, ladies!


----------



## NatrulyMe (Sep 17, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Beautiful, beautiful hair, ladies!


----------



## MzRhonda (Sep 17, 2017)

OhTall1 said:


> Today's WNG, in addition to washing yesterday I colored with Wella demi permanent in 5n
> 
> View media item 129399


I love this! I wish I could get the coils like that. What products did you use?


----------



## MzRhonda (Sep 17, 2017)

Alma Petra said:


> Photos of my twa, styled with CRN Moisture Milk and VO5 Smoothly Does It Mousse
> 
> View media item 129359
> View media item 129365
> ...


Love, love, love the curls.


----------



## OhTall1 (Sep 17, 2017)

MzRhonda said:


> I love this! I wish I could get the coils like that. What products did you use?


Whoa, I use a lot of stuff on wash days!

DevaCurl NoPoo Decadence
DevaCurl One Condition Decadence
DevaCurl Melt into Moisture mask

Kenra Curl leave in
DevaCurl Super Cream
Trader Joe's Organic Argan Oil
The Mane Choice gel


----------



## NatrulyMe (Sep 17, 2017)

Is it just me, but I think this wash & go looks a lot like a Jheri curl? LMFAO 

Today, would be my first time using As I AM Jelly. Is it possible that the As I Am jelly and or possibly the tea rinse changed my pattern? I am even more confuse about my hair pattern. My natural pattern consists of waves, curls and frizz...smh


----------



## uofmpanther (Sep 18, 2017)

I am on day 2 of a wash n go with Aunt Jackie's Flaxseed gel. It reminds me of wetline.  I need to stop parting my hair in the middle.


----------



## Coilystep (Sep 18, 2017)

Yesterday I used the mane choice biotin gel and the leave in. This is my hair today


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Sep 18, 2017)

uofmpanther said:


> I am on day 2 of a wash n go with Aunt Jackie's Flaxseed gel. It reminds me of wetline.  I need to stop parting my hair in the middle.



You have the nicest lips, lady! Hair is still nicely defined on day 2, too!


----------



## uofmpanther (Sep 18, 2017)

Coilystep said:


> Yesterday I used the mane choice biotin gel and the leave in. This is my hair today View attachment 410911View attachment 410913View attachment 410915


I love your definition!


----------



## Coilystep (Sep 18, 2017)

uofmpanther said:


> I love your definition!


Thanks @uofmpanther


----------



## Sharpened (Sep 19, 2017)

The Tangle Teezer obliterated my coils, so it will be a while for them to reform. Wet with Wetline Gel here:


----------



## Coilystep (Sep 19, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> The Tangle Teezer obliterated my coils, so it will be a while for them to reform. Wet with Wetline Gel here:


Still very pretty.


----------



## Sharpened (Sep 19, 2017)

Coilystep said:


> Still very pretty.


Thanks! I am hoping using gel will help them clump faster.


----------



## Sharpened (Sep 20, 2017)

Completely dry:


----------



## GettingKinky (Sep 21, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> Completely dry:


 
I wish my clumped curls were as defined as your "unclumped" curls. How do you apply your gel?


----------



## GGsKin (Sep 22, 2017)

Day 3 hair this morning, no refreshing.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Sep 22, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> Completely dry:





AbsyBlvd said:


> Day 3 hair this morning, no refreshing.View attachment 411311







@Sharpened!!!


----------



## Sharpened (Sep 22, 2017)

GettingKinky said:


> I wish my clumped curls were as defined as your "unclumped" curls. How do you apply your gel?


Thanks! This time, I just applied on small sections until squishy, raked it through, and positioned the hair where I wanted it to go. I should have shingled, but I did not feel like it, takes too long.


----------



## NatrulyMe (Sep 22, 2017)

Question. 

Have anyone of you ladies ever tried a wash n go using conditioner and oil only? How did your hair felt and or looked? The reason why I asked is because I think this is the way for me to do my wash n gos (when I cannot purchase KCKT & KCCC) and it will be a good way to show volume. Also, this will just be another alternative for me (instead of using gel--makes my hair look flat). FYI, I know some techniques works better than others just wanted your input if you tried it (especially from those with 3c high porosity hair).


----------



## Sharpened (Sep 22, 2017)

NatrulyMe said:


> Question.
> 
> Have anyone of you ladies ever tried a wash n go using conditioner and oil only? How did your hair felt and or looked? The reason why I asked is because I think this is the way for me to do my wash n gos (when I cannot purchase KCKT & KCCC) and it will be a good way to show volume. Also, this will just be another alternative for me (instead of using gel--makes my hair look flat). FYI, I know some techniques works better than others just wanted your input if you tried it (especially from those with 3c high porosity hair).


That sounds similar to the Tightly Curly Method.


----------



## NatrulyMe (Sep 22, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> That sounds similar to the Tightly Curly Method.


Tightly  Curly Method? 


Updated: I just Googled it.  Information say's the method is based mainly on using any type of conditioner as a leave-in conditioner and invented by Teri LaFlesh, author of “Curly Like Me.”


----------



## Coilystep (Sep 22, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> That sounds similar to the Tightly Curly Method.


I always loved her hair. 

Click on the link @NatrulyMe it will take you to Terri laflesh's website.


----------



## NatrulyMe (Sep 22, 2017)

@Sharpened 
@Coilystep 

I did not know it was invented by Teri LaFlesh until I googled it. I saw some YT 'ers  showing tutorials on it and I thought since I do not like gels that makes my hair crunchy and or flat, (less volume) I could try it to see would it work for me... Because I know I will not be able to spend cash on As I Am Jelly and or KCKT & KCCC often (I am on a budget).


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Sep 22, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> That sounds similar to the Tightly Curly Method.



Tagging @Alma Petra


----------



## Coilystep (Sep 23, 2017)

NatrulyMe said:


> @Sharpened
> @Coilystep
> 
> I did not know it was invented by Teri LaFlesh until I googled it. I saw some YT 'ers  showing tutorials on it and I thought since I do not like gels that makes my hair crunchy and or flat, (less volume) I could try it to see would it work for me... Because I know I will not be able to spend cash on As I Am Jelly and or KCKT & KCCC often (I am on a budget).


Here is a great video of a conditioner And oil wash N go. I may try this. Although I may try different oil. I don't really care for straight coconut oil.


----------



## Sharpened (Sep 23, 2017)

@NatrulyMe here are some videos where they use just oil and gel, which is very close to what I do:

The more you do wash and goes, the better they get because the hair is being "trained" where to go. Finger detangling helps maintain the curls as well. Also, hair usually gains volume as each day passes, which is why some prefer second- and third-day hair.


----------



## Sharpened (Sep 23, 2017)

Day 5 and my hair continues to shrink a bit as water leaves my strands:





The coils are still springing back when I pull them. Let's face a truth: shrinkage = natural volume.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 23, 2017)

@YvetteWithJoy sold me her jar of Mane Choice gel. I used it last night after I did my henna and I think it's a win for me. I was too tired to take a picture last night. I event figured out how to keep he. Urls overnight when my hair is wet so I pulled it towards my crown and bagged and put my bonnet on.

I put it in a puff this morning.  My curls are really tight so it was a little tough.

I will try more wash n goes in the spring when I have more length.


----------



## Sharpened (Sep 23, 2017)

faithVA said:


> @YvetteWithJoy sold me her jar of Mane Choice gel. I used it last night after I did my henna and I think it's a win for me. I was too tired to take a picture last night. I event figured out how to keep he. Urls overnight when my hair is wet so I pulled it towards my crown and bagged and put my bonnet on.
> 
> I put it in a puff this morning.  My curls are really tight so it was a little tough.
> 
> ...


Your hair and color are so cute! The Mane Choice Orchid Biotin Gel is my fav ATM. I plan to get the 24K-Gold Twisting Gel very soon.


----------



## Sharpened (Sep 23, 2017)

Wrong thread


----------



## NatrulyMe (Sep 23, 2017)

@Coilystep  Last night, I looked around for tutorials and watched a few from YT. I was hoping that I could stumble upon someone close to my hair type/texture. Nope-- I did not!


@Sharpened   It does get better over time...Yet, I always used a leave-in conditioner or defining cream before (sometimes a little oil) the gel. If not using, my hair seems so dry. I do not think I want to try this method. Still, I appreciate your support.


----------



## Coilystep (Sep 23, 2017)

faithVA said:


> @YvetteWithJoy sold me her jar of Mane Choice gel. I used it last night after I did my henna and I think it's a win for me. I was too tired to take a picture last night. I event figured out how to keep he. Urls overnight when my hair is wet so I pulled it towards my crown and bagged and put my bonnet on.
> 
> I put it in a puff this morning.  My curls are really tight so it was a little tough.
> 
> ...


Push through with the coilys @faithVA . It looks really good.


----------



## NatrulyMe (Sep 23, 2017)

What is the difference between CG method & TC method? I know Lorraine Massey invented CG and TC was created by Teri LaFlesh. I read for CG method, one do not use silicones and sulfates, etc... Um,  this is a problem for me because I do use Aussie (has silicones) for detangling and my hair tends to get tangle a lot. I need the slip and the extra help for my high porosity hair. If I do try the CG method, it will be tweak for myself. Yet, I am leaning towards the TC method.


----------



## NatrulyMe (Sep 23, 2017)

*This is what I found out researching...

Similarity 
TC Method & CG Method:*
Co-wash
Use A Diffuser/Blow Dryer
Fingers Detangler 
Conditioner
Oils

*Difference*
*CG Method*: Does not use Silicones
*TC Method*: You can use Silicones
*TC Method*: You can use a Detangler Brush
*CG Method*: Fingers detangler only
*CG Method*: You can use gel
*TC Method*: No gel
*CG Method*: No shampoo
*TC Method*: You can use Shampoo
*TC Method*: You Separate and finger coil (depending on your hair type)
*CG Method*: You do not separate and finger coil

Yes, I think I am leaning towards the TC method.


----------



## GettingKinky (Sep 23, 2017)

I think my shrinkage is trying to help me out. My face looks best with shoulder length hair and that's about how long my wash n go is.


----------



## NatrulyMe (Sep 23, 2017)

It is about 90% dry, but here's my wash n go using the "Tightly Curly Method." I loooove it!  I have more volume and the only thing I will have to do is give it a shape by fluffing when it is completely dry. Here are before shot using gel (left) and then conditioner only(right):


----------



## faithVA (Sep 23, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> Your hair and color are so cute! The Mane Choice Orchid Biotin Gel is my fav ATM. I plan to get the 24K-Gold Twisting Gel very soon.



Thank You. I'm still trying to figure out the henna but it's working better than the color.

I think the Mane Choice gel might be my fav right now as well. I didn't really have a favorite yet. Usually wearing a wash n go for a day, and/or a puff, by the end of the day my hair is so shrunken and welded together, I have to shampoo it to do anything with it. Tonight I was able to pull sections, wet it and twist it. That has never happened. To be able to convert a wng and/or puff into a twist out is a game changer.

Let me know about the Twisting Gel. I haven't found anything I love for twist yet.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 23, 2017)

Coilystep said:


> Push through with the coilys @faithVA . It looks really good.



Thanks @Coilystep. I'm trying to hang in there  Maybe 2018 will be the year of the wng for me.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Sep 23, 2017)

faithVA said:


> @YvetteWithJoy sold me her jar of Mane Choice gel. I used it last night after I did my henna and I think it's a win for me. I was too tired to take a picture last night. I event figured out how to keep he. Urls overnight when my hair is wet so I pulled it towards my crown and bagged and put my bonnet on.
> 
> I put it in a puff this morning.  My curls are really tight so it was a little tough.
> 
> ...



@faithVA, this looks REALLY GOOD!

I love it.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Sep 23, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> @NatrulyMe here are some videos where they use just oil and gel, which is very close to what I do:
> 
> The more you do wash and goes, the better they get because the hair is being "trained" where to go. Finger detangling helps maintain the curls as well. Also, hair usually gains volume as each day passes, which is why some prefer second- and third-day hair.



I watched the first video and love her method and results.

I'm just imagining: It'd never work on my hair. My hair would shrink up so over those 4 hours!

Is her hair considered low density? It's waaaaaaaaaaaay less dense than mine.

I'm going to try her method, just out of curiosity. It's hard to imagine oil being sufficient to combat the kind of shrinkage I get, though, but fingers crossed!


----------



## NatrulyMe (Sep 23, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I watched the first video and love her method and results.
> 
> I'm just imagining: It'd never work on my hair. My hair would shrink up so over those 4 hours!
> 
> ...



I saw her videos too. Yes, her hair is low-medium density. 

Anyways, I used coconut water mixed with Aloe vera gel as my spritz on soaking wet hair. Then, I used my oil mix on each section of hair before adding the conditioner (Aussie Moist).


----------



## faithVA (Sep 23, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> @faithVA, this looks REALLY GOOD!
> 
> I love it.


I'm lucky you didn't like the gel


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Sep 23, 2017)

faithVA said:


> I'm lucky you didn't like the gel





Yep. I was reading yours and @Sharpened's reviews having all kinds of thoughts like:







"Why it no work for me? "





: Glad someone that it works for has it now!


----------



## faithVA (Sep 24, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> Your hair and color are so cute! The Mane Choice Orchid Biotin Gel is my fav ATM. I plan to get the 24K-Gold Twisting Gel very soon.


I went to the Mane Choice website to purchase her shears. I was .05 cents away from free shipping. So I figured pay $5 in shipping and get nothing for it or buy something else and consider it a discount  So I purchased the 24K Gold Twisting Gel. I watched a video on it and it looked great. I guess it will be here next week.

I will try to use it in the next two weeks. I will let you know. I would love to do a rod set.


----------



## LavenderMint (Sep 24, 2017)

First wng of the fall for me. I didn't do one all summer. I'm not exactly sure what made me do one today, especially since that wasn't my hair plan.... but it's like my curls were waiting for me.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 24, 2017)

MeaWea said:


> First wng of the fall for me. I didn't do one all summer. I'm not exactly sure what made me do one today, especially since that wasn't my hair plan.... but it's like my curls were waiting for me.
> View attachment 411779


Great definition. What did you use?


----------



## LavenderMint (Sep 24, 2017)

Thanks! 
After shampooing, dc, & conditioning: tied in four sections with a t-shirt, misted with aloe juice & filtered water. Kinky Curly Knot Today as leave-in & WetLine Extreme gel, generously applied. I don't scrunch out the crunch or oil ends before it's dry.


----------



## GettingKinky (Sep 24, 2017)

MeaWea said:


> Thanks!
> After shampooing, dc, & conditioning: tied in four sections with a t-shirt, misted with aloe juice & filtered water. Kinky Curly Knot Today as leave-in & WetLine Extreme gel, generously applied. I don't scrunch out the crunch or oil ends before it's dry.



I think I'm going to try this combo. I'm almost out of KCCC and I have an almost full jar of wet line extreme.


----------



## Sharpened (Sep 25, 2017)

I tried using my smelly Suncoat gel again. My hair is a mop of scrawny squiggles and the front is tickling my lashes. The only good part was the ease of use; I could almost detangle with it.

Am I the only one getting these stupid little gel balls from Wetline Xtreme?


----------



## uofmpanther (Sep 26, 2017)

I did a wash n go with Soultanicals Mango Dip Detangling Slip as my leave-in  and Mielle Organics Honey Ginger Gel.  I only lasted 2 days and forgot to take a picture. It was dry, crispy, flaking and frizzy by day 2. This taught me three things:

(1) the mango dip may not be a good leave in for gel wash n gos because this is the second gel that I've had dry crispy hair with when I used this leave in.

(2) the Mielle Organics gel flakes. This time the flaking was not as bad as when I used it with the Curl Cream, but it was still there.

(3)  I can't use a brush to clump my curls. I used a tangle wrangler to try to clump my curls on the left side of my head. It did the opposite and separated them. I can never get a Denman through my hair and the tangle wrangler works for me for other things people use a Denman for, but not Curl clumping.


----------



## Coilystep (Sep 26, 2017)

Day 2 kckt & kccc I love this combo so much.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Sep 26, 2017)

uofmpanther said:


> I did a wash n go with Soultanicals Mango Dip Detangling Slip as my leave-in  and Mielle Organics Honey Ginger Gel.  I only lasted 2 days and forgot to take a picture. It was dry, crispy, flaking and frizzy by day 2. This taught me three things:
> 
> (1) the mango dip may not be a good leave in for gel wash n gos because this is the second gel that I've had dry crispy hair with when I used this leave in.
> 
> ...



 The Mielle Organics gel flaked HORRIBLY for me. I could not.


----------



## rileypak (Sep 26, 2017)

@uofmpanther @YvetteWithJoy 
That Mielle gel made me so mad. I used it to seal twists and it was flake city.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Sep 26, 2017)

rileypak said:


> @uofmpanther @YvetteWithJoy
> That Mielle gel made me so mad. I used it to seal twists and it was flake city.



Mm. Well, sorry that was the case but glad to know it wasn't jut me. Hmm. I wonder if she knows it is flake-prone and if  she is considering modifying the formula.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Sep 26, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> I tried using my smelly Suncoat gel again. My hair is a mop of scrawny squiggles and the front is tickling my lashes. The only good part was the ease of use; I could almost detangle with it.
> 
> Am I the only one getting these stupid little gel balls from Wetline Xtreme?



I don't get any little gel balls from Wetline.


----------



## Sharpened (Sep 26, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I don't get any little gel balls from Wetline.


It could be my hair just does not like copolymer gels. I will try one more to know for sure.


----------



## rileypak (Sep 26, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Mm. Well, sorry that was the case but glad to know it wasn't jut me. Hmm. I wonder if she knows it is flake-prone and if  she is considering modifying the formula.


I've complained. 
I've tried different leave ins, applying less, and it still flakes. I'm over it until I see an improved version from her.


----------



## GettingKinky (Sep 26, 2017)

I changed my technique slightly this week. 
I separated my hair into 4 sections and for each section I applied KCKT to the entire section, then split it in 2 and applied KCCC. It only took me 18 minutes. 

I got compliments from multiple people and on day 4 it still looks good. Maybe next time I'll split each section into 3 or 4.


----------



## GettingKinky (Sep 26, 2017)

Does anyone use DB daily leave in with DB curling cream gel for their wash n go?

@Coilystep what's your second favorite combo after KCKT + KCCC?


----------



## Coilystep (Sep 26, 2017)

GettingKinky said:


> Does anyone use DB daily leave in with DB curling cream gel for their wash n go?
> 
> @Coilystep what's your second favorite combo after KCKT + KCCC?


I've never tried Darcy botanicals. 

Camille rose curl maker and curl love. I've also been liking the mane choice biotin gel and leave in.


----------



## keranikki (Sep 27, 2017)

NatrulyMe said:


> Wow!  I love seeing all of the wash n gos images everybody's posting.  Therefore, I never been great at wash n gos and recently started wearing it since entering my awkward stage.  I think I tried it once when I big chopped. It looked like a hot mess! Anyways, I have tried using Cantu Coconut Curling Cream with Eco Styler Olive Oil, Beautiful Textures Curl Control Defining Pudding & Curl Definer Styling Custard and Eden Bodyworks Natural Curl Defining Creme & Eco Style  Black Castor & Flaxseed Oil gel. In addition, I always seal with my oil mix before using the gels and or custards. I never liked how flat my hair looked and the crunch and or stiffness (cast) of how my how felt. IDK?--Maybe I used too much products? I am thinking about trying the As I Am Curling Jelly. Here's a few images starting from a little after I big chopped and presently:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This thing won't quote correctly (most likely user error). I was trying to quote your picture and say that I think you are my Curl twin.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Sep 27, 2017)

Roll call!

Consideration of long-term effects (such as dryness, etc.) aside, what's your favorite product combination for a fabulous-looking wash and go?


----------



## Coilystep (Sep 27, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Roll call!
> 
> Consideration of long-term effects (such as dryness, etc.) aside, what's your favorite product combination for a fabulous-looking wash and go?


Kckt & kccc are the winning combination for me.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Sep 27, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Roll call!
> 
> Consideration of long-term effects (such as dryness, etc.) aside, what's your favorite product combination for a fabulous-looking wash and go?



So far my favorite wash and go results/look came from a professional using:

DevaCurl Decadence One Condition as a leave-in
Uncle Funky's Daughter's Curly Magic gel as Styler
In terms of a DIY wash and go:

Soultanicals Fluffalicious as a leave-in
Flaxseed and Castor Oil Eco Styler as styler
Method: Chunky twisted and used paper towels to squeeze excess product out; dried under HairFlair.


----------



## GettingKinky (Sep 27, 2017)

I think I have finally figured out how to have a wash n go with movement. I've made 4 changes and I'm not sure which is most important, but I'm going to keep doing all 4

- stopped ending my wash day with an ACV rinse. I think this was closing my cuticles and preventing my hair from absorbing my leave in. Plus this simplifies wash day. 

- apply my products on SOAKING wet hair

- I'm more liberal with my use of leave in and gel

- air dry in ponytails. I think having my hair "bunched" makes it dry more slowly and retain more moisture. I used to see that when I let my hair dry in braids it retained more moisture. 

With my current results I'm almost to the point where I may wear my wash n go out at work instead of in a ponytail. I just need to figure out how to stretch the back a bit more so it doesn't look like a reverse mullet.


----------



## Sharpened (Sep 27, 2017)

Ugh, I am doing my hair tomorrow...


----------



## niknakmac (Sep 27, 2017)

My hair is kind of frizzy today but I am working with it.  I ran out of my deva curl conditiner and I think the one I used doesn't hold the curl as much.  Also I did a twist out the other day and it literally looked ike most of my wash n gos so it's safe to say I have retired the twist out for now.


----------



## niknakmac (Sep 27, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> Ugh, I am doing my hair tomorrow...




Th0se curls are popping!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Sep 27, 2017)

GettingKinky said:


> I think I have finally figured out how to have a wash n go with movement. I've made 4 changes and I'm not sure which is most important, but I'm going to keep doing all 4
> 
> - stopped ending my wash day with an ACV rinse. I think this was closing my cuticles and preventing my hair from absorbing my leave in. Plus this simplifies wash day.
> 
> ...



Yay!



What kind of ponytails? How many, and placed where on the head? I've forgotten: And you are air drying overnight, correct?


----------



## GettingKinky (Sep 27, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Yay!
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of ponytails? How many, and placed where on the head? I've forgotten: And you are air drying overnight, correct?



I dry during the day. It's just 2 low ponytails so I don't completely look like a 6 year old. 

Are you still into wash n gos or have you moved on to be a straight hair natural?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Sep 27, 2017)

GettingKinky said:


> I dry during the day. It's just 2 low ponytails so I don't completely look like a 6 year old.
> 
> Are you still into wash n gos or have you moved on to be a straight hair natural?
> 
> View attachment 412031



Thanks! I love it.

IDK yet: I don't know if my hair reverts with this straightening process, but so far it's been great. I am still exploring setting and braiding and maintaining my straightened hair. I know that regardless, there will be some days/weeks when I don't get to straighten.


----------



## keranikki (Sep 27, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Roll call!
> 
> Consideration of long-term effects (such as dryness, etc.) aside, what's your favorite product combination for a fabulous-looking wash and go?



Winning combo is:
KKNT
TRUE Hydrating Butter
Oil concoction (Curly Proverbs)
4 Naturals Curly Wave Serum

I use these products on wet hair after washday is complete. At night, I pineapple my hair in three sections. In the morning, I spritz my hair with Aloe Vera and fluff.


----------



## niknakmac (Sep 27, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Roll call!
> 
> Consideration of long-term effects (such as dryness, etc.) aside, what's your favorite product combination for a fabulous-looking wash and go?



I don't thinkk I have a favourite combination yet.  I hate having a ton of products so I will try and make stuff work until it's finished if it's not terrible. 

I can say I love the deva curl no poo and the deva curl conditioner. I love the chi keratin shampoo to clarify. I like the eco styler gel when I am not trying to shingle.   My deva curl conditioner is done and I am going to repurchase.  my eco styler is almost done and I think i will try Camilla Rose next.


----------



## NatrulyMe (Sep 27, 2017)

keranikki said:


> This thing won't quote correctly (most likely user error). I was trying to quote your picture and say that I think you are my Curl twin.



Yas!! I found my curl twin. Rather she found me! lol


----------



## uofmpanther (Sep 28, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Roll call!
> 
> Consideration of long-term effects (such as dryness, etc.) aside, what's your favorite product combination for a fabulous-looking wash and go?



Curl Junkie Smoothing Lotion and Uncle Funky's Daughter Curly Magic


----------



## NatrulyMe (Sep 28, 2017)

This is the best wash n go I ever had....I love it! 
Please nevermind those disrespectful grays. I may have to try henna soon.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Sep 28, 2017)

NatrulyMe said:


> This is the best wash n go I ever had....I love it!
> Please nevermind those disrespectful grays. I may have to try henna soon.




Lovely!

Details, pretty lady!


----------



## NatrulyMe (Sep 28, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Lovely!
> 
> Details, pretty lady!





Last night, I did a clarifying treatment with bentonite clay and ACV. Let it sat on my hair for 60mins. Then, I rinse it out with warm water and did a deep conditioner (I also let it stayed on my hair for 60 mins). I mixed 2 tbsp of Eco Styler olive oil, 2 tbsp of Beautiful Texture Curl Defining Custard and 1 cup of Xtreme wetline gel together. Rinse the conditioner out in cold water, apply KCKT and oil in sections as well as mixed gel.  My hair is not too crunchy. I still have some bounce. YAY!


----------



## Sharpened (Sep 28, 2017)

@NatrulyMe I love seeing you enjoying your hair.


----------



## NatrulyMe (Sep 28, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> @NatrulyMe I love seeing you enjoying your hair.


----------



## Coilystep (Sep 28, 2017)

NatrulyMe said:


> Last night, I did a clarifying treatment with bentonite clay and ACV. Let it sat on my hair for 60mins. Then, I rinse it out with warm water and did a deep conditioner (I also let it stayed on my hair for 60 mins). I mixed 2 tbsp of Eco Styler olive oil, 2 tbsp of Beautiful Texture Curl Defining Custard and 1 cup of Xtreme wetline gel together. Rinse the conditioner out in cold water, apply KCKT and oil in sections as well as mixed gel.  My hair is not too crunchy. I still have some bounce. YAY!


I liked definition I got from beautiful textures custard but it would flake sooooo bad I stopped using it. 


Your hair looks great.


----------



## NatrulyMe (Sep 28, 2017)

Coilystep said:


> I liked definition I got from beautiful textures custard but it would flake sooooo bad I stopped using it.
> 
> 
> Your hair looks great.



Thank you. I do not care for it either along with Eco styler gels. I just do not like to waste money on products, so I mixed it with the wetline (for experiment). I never thought it would blend well, but it did...lol I think I will keep doing it until it is all gone (Eco Styler gel and beautiful texture custard).


----------



## Sharpened (Sep 28, 2017)

I am going to try whipping the Wetline Xtreme with an oil. These gel balls will not dissolve by any means and getting them out can cause breakage. I think the fatty alcohols from conditioners prevent the copolymers from forming these nasty things.


----------



## Daina (Sep 29, 2017)

So did a wng yesterday after having my hair straight for 2.5 weeks. I think it came out okay but wasn't ready for the shrinkage. Not sure yet how often I will do these as it takes a while for my hair to dry. I may try a few more till winter sets in and it's too cold to go outside with wet hair. Question what are you ladies doing to your hair at night to preserve? Pineapples don't work for me, any other suggestions? By the way how are you all getting pictures to post?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Sep 29, 2017)

I'm about to do a wash and go. I'm kinda planning it as I type after having just watched several videos on this site (the Glam Twins Denman wng, the oil and gel wng, etc.).

Moisten hair in shower, leaving DC in hair for detangling purposes
Detangle thoroughly with KareCo Tangle Buster brush; during the process, section hair into 6ths using 6 Goody Updo barrettes
Rinse out DC completely, with cool/cold water
OCG (oil, cream, gel): DIY CurlyProverbz oil, Soultanicals Fluffalicious moisturizer, Eco Styler Flaxseed and Black Castor Oil Gel
Method: Glam Twins Denman method using my Felicia Leatherwood knock-off (my Denman is modified)
Drying and stretching method: @GettingKinky's ponytail method of air drying 
I'll report back with a review and photos!


----------



## Coilystep (Sep 29, 2017)

Daina said:


> So did a wng yesterday after having my hair straight for 2.5 weeks. I think it came out okay but wasn't ready for the shrinkage. Not sure yet how often I will do these as it takes a while for my hair to dry. I may try a few more till winter sets in and it's too cold to go outside with wet hair. Question what are you ladies doing to your hair at night to preserve? Pineapples don't work for me, any other suggestions? By the way how are you all getting pictures to post?


I just wear my bonnet at night. Pineapple doesn't work for me. To post pictures click on upload a file. Click on photo library and select pictures you want to upload.


----------



## LavenderMint (Sep 29, 2017)

Day 6 hair. I’m back in the gym and I’m not sure if I’ll keep doing wash and go’s since I sweat a *lot*. My nape is completely puffed out now but somewhat hidden by the rest of my hair.


----------



## LavenderMint (Sep 29, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Roll call!
> 
> Consideration of long-term effects (such as dryness, etc.) aside, what's your favorite product combination for a fabulous-looking wash and go?


So far my sole winning combo is Wetline Extreme with either Garnier curl butter or KCKT. I may have to try mixing eco with the Wetline, like @NatrulyMe said, to use it up. I have a lot of Eco that I tried and hated. Haven’t found one that I like yet. 

@Daina I band my hair in five or six sections using double fold elastic. Keeps my hair stretched and easy to fluff in the morning.


----------



## NatrulyMe (Sep 29, 2017)

Daina said:


> So did a wng yesterday after having my hair straight for 2.5 weeks. I think it came out okay but wasn't ready for the shrinkage. Not sure yet how often I will do these as it takes a while for my hair to dry. I may try a few more till winter sets in and it's too cold to go outside with wet hair. Question what are you ladies doing to your hair at night to preserve? Pineapples don't work for me, any other suggestions? By the way how are you all getting pictures to post?



Good Morning.

Pineapples don't work for me either. I preserve my wash n go style by putting my hair in 5-6 mini puffs with 11-12 elastic hair scrunchies. I part a section with my fingers, put it in a mini puff with the holder (scrunchy) add another one to band the ends. Then, placed my bonnet on and go to bed. Here's a video on wash n go w/Banding Method:


Also, I used imgur.com for my photos and or images. It is free, but you must make an account.


----------



## guyaneseyankee (Sep 29, 2017)

Coilystep said:


> I just wear my bonnet at night. Pineapple doesn't work for me. To post pictures click on upload a file. Click on photo library and select pictures you want to upload.


Thanks.  Although I didn't ask the question, I was wondering too.  But how do you get it in your post (not as an upload)?


----------



## LavenderMint (Sep 29, 2017)

guyaneseyankee said:


> Thanks.  Although I didn't ask the question, I was wondering too.  But how do you get it in your post (not as an upload)?


On my phone it gives me the option of inserting the pictures as a thumbnail or full image. 
 
I’ve never uploaded photos from anywhere else so I’m not sure if it’s the same on a laptop.


----------



## guyaneseyankee (Sep 29, 2017)

MeaWea said:


> On my phone it gives me the option of inserting the pictures as a thumbnail or full image.
> View attachment 412205
> I’ve never uploaded photos from anywhere else so I’m not sure if it’s the same on a laptop.



Ok  I'll check it out.  Thanks @MeaWea


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Sep 29, 2017)

I also band, and that method far surpasses pineappling, for me.

I band either in 2 halves or 4 quarters. I use Nap 85's method, except I use elastic ribbon strips. I wrap the strip around the root a few times. Then I wrap down the length. Then I wrap a few times around the end with a little hair sticking out and tie the ribbon off (not too tightly).


----------



## Coilystep (Sep 29, 2017)

@guyaneseyankee I too have only ever uploaded from my phone.


----------



## Coilystep (Sep 29, 2017)

Friday hair. This is day 5 of a kckt & kccc wash N go


----------



## Sharpened (Sep 29, 2017)

Daina said:


> So did a wng yesterday after having my hair straight for 2.5 weeks. I think it came out okay but wasn't ready for the shrinkage. Not sure yet how often I will do these as it takes a while for my hair to dry. I may try a few more till winter sets in and it's too cold to go outside with wet hair. Question what are you ladies doing to your hair at night to preserve? Pineapples don't work for me, any other suggestions? By the way how are you all getting pictures to post?


I use a silk bonnet, shiny-side in. If any part gets flattened, I pull and shake it back into shape, sometimes dry, other times, lightly misted with a liquid or wet hands.

I use PostImage for my pics.


----------



## Sharpened (Sep 29, 2017)

So so many ways to do a wash-n-go:


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Sep 29, 2017)

GettingKinky said:


> I dry during the day. It's just 2 low ponytails so I don't completely look like a 6 year old.
> 
> Are you still into wash n gos or have you moved on to be a straight hair natural?
> 
> View attachment 412031



My ponytails shrunk up into little afro puffs. 

Oh, well. I'm still going to rock today's wng once it's fully dry.


----------



## niknakmac (Sep 29, 2017)

Daina said:


> So did a wng yesterday after having my hair straight for 2.5 weeks. I think it came out okay but wasn't ready for the shrinkage. Not sure yet how often I will do these as it takes a while for my hair to dry. I may try a few more till winter sets in and it's too cold to go outside with wet hair. Question what are you ladies doing to your hair at night to preserve? Pineapples don't work for me, any other suggestions? By the way how are you all getting pictures to post?



I use a silk scarf to tie my hair at night.  I make sure that the hair is in the direction I want it to go.  Usually the way it dried where the part is to the right or the left.  In the morning my hair intially loos super flat when I remove my scarf.  It will slowly start springing back up and by the time the shower steam hits it the curls have sprung 100% back up.  At that point i just run some moisturizer over it and I am good to go.


----------



## OhTall1 (Sep 29, 2017)

View media item 129461
Curls look nice but I need to clean up the back of my neck!

This is Day 3 after a quick co-wash.  I think I used Giovanni Deeper Moisture conditioner to co-wash, left 50% of it in, then used Trader Joe's organic argan oil and Ampro's Curl Enhancer For Extra Dry Hair.  I just use my DIY spray when I get up in the morning, shake and go.


----------



## GettingKinky (Sep 29, 2017)

@YvetteWithJoy how long were your ponytails when they were wet?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Sep 29, 2017)

GettingKinky said:


> @YvetteWithJoy how long were your ponytails when they were wet?



A little shorter than neck length. As it dried, it shrunk up to ear length. If I do a wet pull, it's beyond armpit length in the front, and longer in the back. I have serious shrinkage. 

Dry pull test (photo enlarges upon click):

 

Soaking wet:



Starting to dry:



Final style:


----------



## GettingKinky (Sep 29, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> A little shorter than neck length. As it dried, it shrunk up to ear length. If I do a wet pull, it's beyond armpit length in the front, and longer in the back. I have serious shrinkage.



Does your gel leave a cast?  I feel like the gel cast helps to keep my hair from shrinking. I'm in awe at how much gel I use.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Sep 29, 2017)

GettingKinky said:


> Does your gel leave a cast?  I feel like the gel cast helps to keep my hair from shrinking. I'm in awe at how much gel I use.



No. Mine doesn't leave a cast. But interesting point, though! Maybe I need to use one that does.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 29, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> Your hair and color are so cute! The Mane Choice Orchid Biotin Gel is my fav ATM. I plan to get the 24K-Gold Twisting Gel very soon.


I got my 24k gold twisting gel today. I hope to try it soon. She definitely likes things sparkly


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Sep 29, 2017)

faithVA said:


> I got my 24k gold twisting gel today. I hope to try it soon. She definitely likes things sparkly
> View attachment 412321



I remember being a little weirded out because there was a thread where we were discussing "What products would you want someone to provide," and I mentioned a product that could make the hair shiny, whether because it contained reflective materials or not, and then BAM! This 24k gold twisting gel was on the shelf!

I waited anxiously for YT reviews to see if the product made sheen-able hair SHINY. The early consensus was no , so I haven't tried it.

I can't wait to hear your review of it for styling, moisture, etc.

Aside: I shook some SM gel souffle at Target today. I just touched and didn't buy, so it's all good.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 29, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I remember being a little weirded out because there was a thread where we were discussing "What products would you want someone to provide," and I mentioned a product that could make the hair shiny, whether because it contained reflective materials or not, and then BAM! This 24k gold twisting gel was on the shelf!
> 
> I waited anxiously for YT reviews to see if the product made sheen-able hair SHINY. The early consensus was no , so I haven't tried it.
> 
> ...


So far her products are working ok for me. Unfortunately I never use the same combo twice so I'm not giving it a fair shot. I used the go easy on the curls shampoo, conditioner and leave in and my hair feels so good. I will see how my rollerset turns out. I also bought her shears.

I will try the twist gel in the next ,couple of weeks. Im thinking it will work beytsr than the creams because it wont leave my hair dull. I will mention you when I use it.


----------



## Daina (Sep 30, 2017)

Coilystep said:


> I just wear my bonnet at night. Pineapple doesn't work for me. To post pictures click on upload a file. Click on photo library and select pictures you want to upload.



Thanks yeah I did a bonnet and that worked better. No for the pictures I mean something has changed with the site and no matter what I do I keep getting an error message. I'be resized but nothing seems to work.


----------



## Sharpened (Sep 30, 2017)

faithVA said:


> I got my 24k gold twisting gel today. I hope to try it soon. She definitely likes things sparkly
> View attachment 412321


Are you going to try it on your flat twists? I am going to try another regular gel before I get that one.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 30, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> Are you going to try it on your flat twists? I am going to try another regular gel before I get that one.


I'm not sure how I will try it  I just seem to like to buy gels. I think I want to try it on a twist out first. If I can stretch my hair enough first I may try it on a flat twist out.


----------



## Daina (Sep 30, 2017)

niknakmac said:


> I use a silk scarf to tie my hair at night.  I make sure that the hair is in the direction I want it to go.  Usually the way it dried where the part is to the right or the left.  In the morning my hair intially loos super flat when I remove my scarf.  It will slowly start springing back up and by the time the shower steam hits it the curls have sprung 100% back up.  At that point i just run some moisturizer over it and I am good to go.



Thanks, I picked up some silk scarves today.


----------



## GGsKin (Sep 30, 2017)

Wet day 1 hair today, after a good ol' pampering session. I did an aloe rinse before my protein and moisture DCs with hot towel (Mill Creek Jojoba and APB PMM, respectively). 

I followed that with a rhassoul clay wash and KCCC.


----------



## NatrulyMe (Sep 30, 2017)

Day 3 of my recent wash n go. I am impress!


----------



## Daina (Sep 30, 2017)

Hopefully these pictures will post but this is a day 1 photo completely air dried. Still have to figure out the right product combo as the SM CES and the SM Hipo gel left my hair kind of crunchy.


----------



## RossBoss (Oct 1, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> A little shorter than neck length. As it dried, it shrunk up to ear length. If I do a wet pull, it's beyond armpit length in the front, and longer in the back. I have serious shrinkage.
> 
> Dry pull test (photo enlarges upon click):
> 
> ...



What type of black clips are those in your hair?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 1, 2017)

RossBoss said:


> What type of black clips are those in your hair?



It's the Goody Ouchless mini, metal-free updo barrettes. I bought some from Kroger supermarket and Ebay. The Luv Naturals Kimmaytube lady recommends them. I wash my hair with them in (4 or 6 or 8 of them -- usually 6), basically wearing them all wash day. Others at this site do also.

At Kimmaytube's Luv Naturals site: https://www.luvnaturals.com/collect.../goody-ouchless-flex-mini-barrettes-pack-of-2

They come in 2-packs of either all black . . . or one black and one brown one.

They also come in a larger/regular size (just 1 in a pack, I believe).


----------



## LavenderMint (Oct 1, 2017)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Wet day 1 hair today, after a good ol' pampering session. I did an aloe rinse before my protein and moisture DCs with hot towel (Mill Creek Jojoba and APB PMM, respectively).
> 
> I followed that with a rhassoul clay wash and KCCC.View attachment 412337 View attachment 412339


Gorgeous hair! Do you still henna? 
I keep chickening out.


----------



## GGsKin (Oct 1, 2017)

MeaWea said:


> Gorgeous hair! Do you still henna?
> I keep chickening out.



Thank you @MeaWea. Yes, I still henna every few months (avoiding my ends). Rajasthan and hibiscus mix is my fave. Why you scared?lol


----------



## Alma Petra (Oct 1, 2017)

A quick wash and go, with Jane Carter Untangle Me Leave-in and Design Essentials Cream Gel. This time I left the twa out. 

View media item 129475
View media item 129473
View media item 129471


----------



## Alma Petra (Oct 1, 2017)

OhTall1 said:


> Whoa, I use a lot of stuff on wash days!
> 
> DevaCurl NoPoo Decadence
> DevaCurl One Condition Decadence
> ...



I loved your wash and go!

Which of the products you listed is most responsible for the moisture? And which for the killer definition?


----------



## faithVA (Oct 1, 2017)

Not hijacking the thread, just wanted to update you ladies on the previous conversation.

@Sharpened, @YvetteWithJoy 

I tested out the Mane Choice 24K and its a win for me. So here's the backstory.

After my rollerset, I flat twisted with Alikay Naturals Creme Brulee and TGIN gel. I always use the Alikay Naturals for my flat twist outs. It gives me a nice, shiny and smooth twist out but it has very little hold. So I tried using the TGIN gel on top because it is pretty stiff to give it more hold. The first picture is my hair after taking out the twist. I wasn't crazy about the TGIN. My hair seemed dryer than it should be, more frizzy and a little dull. By the time I walked down stairs and ate breakfast my hair was turning into a frizz ball.

So I retwisted it with the Mane Choice 24 Karat but I didn't have enough time to let it completely dry before I had to roll out. I tried drying it with a blow dryer which helped some. Even though my hair wasn't dry, my flat twist out was still sort of cute and my hair looked moisturized and felt really good. That is picture #2. My hair was blowing in the wind which was fun. It was wild looking but not so wild that I couldn't wear it out. Later that day I put it in a puff which still felt soft.

Last night I retwisted again with the Mane Choice 24K and it dried completely overnight I took out the flat twist and I had a nice defined, moisturized, soft twist out. That it picture #3. I wore it all day and kept checking in the mirror to see if it had gone anywhere but it lasted all day. 

At 9 pm this evening I took picture #4. My twist out is still holding strong. I couldn't get a 2nd day twist-out because my hair doesn't hold moisture that long. But I could get by with a puff on the 2nd day. I think for a person with normal porosity hair it might hold moisture better.

This is a win for me. Anything that can give me definition all day, make my hair look moisturized and still stay soft wins for me. I don't wear my hair out often so this is enough.

This gel is a bit lighter than the Biotin infusion in the way it feels. Supposedly you can use it for a twist out as well. If I try it for that it probably won't be until next year.

Hope this helps.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 1, 2017)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Wet day 1 hair today, after a good ol' pampering session. I did an aloe rinse before my protein and moisture DCs with hot towel (Mill Creek Jojoba and APB PMM, respectively).
> 
> I followed that with a rhassoul clay wash and KCCC.View attachment 412337 View attachment 412339


I always love seeing your hair. I can see so much growth.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 1, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Not hijacking the thread, just wanted to update you ladies on the previous conversation.
> 
> @Sharpened, @YvetteWithJoy
> 
> ...



Oooo, thanks for the VERY informative review. I love it! Your hair looks very defined and moisturized.


----------



## GGsKin (Oct 2, 2017)

Thank you @faithVA. Your twist out is looking so full.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 2, 2017)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Thank you @faithVA. Your twist out is looking so full.


Thank you. Yeah super shrinkage will give you that volume affect.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 2, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Thank you. Yeah super shrinkage will give you that volume affect.



Faith, you really keep me encouraged about my hair via the way you proceed on your hair journey. Thanks for all you do on the forum, and thanks for the positivity you spread via example and your responses.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 2, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Faith, you really keep me encouraged about my hair via the way you proceed on your hair journey. Thanks for all you do on the forum, and thanks for the positivity you spread via example and your responses.


Aw your welcome. I don't really think I do anything at all. 

You have every right to be encouraged about your hair. Your hair is beautiful and growing nicely. It responds well to a lot of things so you just have to keep doing what you are doing. 

I'm just over here trying to be patient. Maybe one day I will reach a length goal  I've been here FOREVER


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 3, 2017)

This Sunday 2 of kckt and kccc wash N go. I redid my bangs this morning. I was not happy with them yesterday.


----------



## keranikki (Oct 3, 2017)

Today's wash n go. How is everyone battling tangles and ssks before was day? How long you stretch your wash n go?


----------



## niknakmac (Oct 3, 2017)

keranikki said:


> View attachment 412667 View attachment 412669
> 
> Today's wash n go. How is everyone battling tangles and ssks before was day? How long you stretch your wash n go?



My hair doesn't seem to tangle with my wash n go but that may be because I have cut my hair.  I am working out a lot and I sweat alot in my hair (main reason why I cut) so the max I go is 2 days before I wash n style again. I finger detangle in the shower with conditioner.  I rarely use a comb and only pick the roots for volume.


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 3, 2017)

keranikki said:


> View attachment 412667 View attachment 412669
> 
> Today's wash n go. How is everyone battling tangles and ssks before was day? How long you stretch your wash n go?


Looks good. I am not really plagued by ssks. Only detangle on wash day in the shower with conditioner wide tooth comb and my fingers. I usually only wash once a week.  My was N goes last at least 7 days.  I will refresh every 2-3 days in the shower.  For refresh I wet my hair in shower in sections I apply conditioner and gel raking and shaking. I preserve at night by wearing my bonnet. I don't pineapple it doesn't work for me. 
What products are you using and how are you applying them? You want to make sure you are applying enough product to coat all your strands so that when it dries your curls are not trying to come together and make knots.


----------



## keranikki (Oct 3, 2017)

Coilystep said:


> Looks good. I am not really plagued by ssks. Only detangle on wash day in the shower with conditioner wide tooth comb and my fingers. I usually only wash once a week.  My was N goes last at least 7 days.  I will refresh every 2-3 days in the shower.  For refresh I wet my hair in shower in sections I apply conditioner and gel raking and shaking. I preserve at night by wearing my bonnet. I don't pineapple it doesn't work for me.
> What products are you using and how are you applying them? You want to make sure you are applying enough product to coat all your strands so that when it dries your curls are not trying to come together and make knots.



I use the following (in order of application):
KCNT
True by Made Beautiful Hydrating Butter 
Oil concoction 
4 Naturals Curly, Wavy Serum

I was reading through the thread and noticed you only use two products. Is the old saying "less is more" better? Am I using too many products?


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 3, 2017)

keranikki said:


> I use the following (in order of application):
> KCNT
> True by Made Beautiful Hydrating Butter
> Oil concoction
> ...


Of the products you listed I'm only familiar with kckt.  Are you not using a gel for any particular reason?  What was your reasoning for using the combo you used. I'm of the philosophy that less is more. Get yourself a good leave in (kckt is one of my favorites) and a good gel (kccc is a one of my favorites). That's all you really need. A gel would greatly cut down on your ssks.  Since it would provide some type of hold. Also when I pick my products I prefer to stick to matching leave in and gel.


----------



## keranikki (Oct 3, 2017)

Coilystep said:


> Of the products you listed I'm only familiar with kckt.  Are you not using a gel for any particular reason?  What was your reasoning for using the combo you used. I'm of the philosophy that less is more. Get yourself a good leave in (kckt is one of my favorites) and a good gel (kccc is a one of my favorites). That's all you really need. A gel would greatly cut down on your ssks.  Since it would provide some type of hold. Also when I pick my products I prefer to stick to matching leave in and gel.



My goal was to maintain moisture in my hair without CWing multiple times a week. The 4 Naturals Serum is a gel for wavy/curly hair.  I think I may have to go back to KCCC to maintain hold and accept the fact that I may have to CW 2x a week.


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 3, 2017)

keranikki said:


> My goal was to maintain moisture in my hair without CWing multiple times a week. The 4 Naturals Serum is a gel for wavy/curly hair.  I think I may have to go back to KCCC to maintain hold and accept the fact that I may have to CW 2x a week.


Try the refreshing technique I mentioned upthread.


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 5, 2017)

I refreshed this morning


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 5, 2017)

On a quite impulsive whim, I obtained and tried a Cantu gel labeled as a sulptor for beyond mega hold.

My hair is crunchy. It still is fro-like despite my efforts , but maybe the crunch means protection against tangling.


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 5, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> On a quite impulsive whim, I obtained and tried a Cantu gel labeled as a sulptor for beyond mega hold.
> 
> My hair is crunchy. It still is fro-like despite my efforts , but maybe the crunch means protection against tangling.


I haven't seen that yet. When I first bc'd I used Cantu curl activator and their curling custard I also used their curl cream occasionally. I would get mega snowflakes so I had to stop using it. I'm sure I have some unopened jars in my stash.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 5, 2017)

Coilystep said:


> I haven't seen that yet. When I first bc'd I used Cantu curl activator and their curling custard I also used their curl cream occasionally. I would get mega snowflakes so I had to stop using it. I'm sure I have some unopened jars in my stash.





It was a sheer fatigue whim buy. Lol. Cantu in general is HORRIBLE on my hair.


----------



## Anaisin (Oct 10, 2017)

I'm going to try this again. I think the issue is I did it at night and slept without a bonnet. My hair is frizzy in lot of parts I smashed by sleeping. The hold isn't strong enough for the overnight wng that I can do with Eco or Wetline. It's really soft though. Imo even curl creams don't make my hair this soft. They either aren't moisturizing enough or just make your hair feel crispy and lack definition

Also it's still summer weather, I think this will be good for when the fall decides to show up and the winter

I believe this wng (pic below) from last week was with SM JBCO styling lotion or Qhemet's Burdock Root Cream & Eco styler argan gel. I really don't remember


----------



## GGsKin (Oct 10, 2017)

Fully dry day 2 wng, after refreshing on Sunday night by wetting, smoothing in a little more APB Creamy Hair Pudding (a trim), and diluted KCCC. 

Last night before bed, I added a little Jojoba oil on my length and ends, before clipping in a banana clip and tying down with a damp silk scarf.


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 12, 2017)

Good morning this is day four. I didn't do anything special this morning. I fluffed with my pick this morning. I also wet a few pieces here and there then smoothed with my fingers.


----------



## niknakmac (Oct 13, 2017)

I bought some TGIN leave in and the curl bomb gel.  I tried it this morning.....total fail.  I have some curl definition but a lot of frizz.  I am totally not impressed.  I bought this stuff at target, can I return it?  Someone please say yes...this crap was $30!!!

ETA I just checked.  I can return it.  I will be returning it today.


----------



## GettingKinky (Oct 14, 2017)

My hair was straight so I haven't done a wash n go in a few weeks. I'm out of practice and I don't think I used enough gel today. My container was running low so I was a bit skimpy.


----------



## LovelyRo (Oct 14, 2017)

I’m currently air drying my WNG.  I’m out of the conditioner I usually use for my wng so I used Auntie Jackie’s Curl La La, coconut oil, and wetline gel.


----------



## Anaisin (Oct 14, 2017)

So I used the Mane Choice Egyptian gel again

I think it finished at around 4:30 or 5

Still wet. I refuse to touch my hair so I don't really know how wet it is, it's not dripping though. I predict it will be dry tomorrow night so like 65% wet.  I did it on soaking wet hair in the shower. I didn't use a leave in, I conditioned then used some of the oil from the same line. Also I'm pretty sure I used too much, you can see the chunks of product in my hair. Hoping this doesn't flake up


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 14, 2017)

Anaisin said:


> So I used the Mane Choice Egyptian gel again
> 
> I think it finished at around 4:30 or 5
> 
> ...


I find using my shower mirror a must when I'm doing my hair in the shower. I usually do my initial styling outside the show but during the week I will refresh in the shower.


----------



## niknakmac (Oct 15, 2017)

niknakmac said:


> I bought some TGIN leave in and the curl bomb gel.  I tried it this morning.....total fail.  I have some curl definition but a lot of frizz.  I am totally not impressed.  I bought this stuff at target, can I return it?  Someone please say yes...this crap was $30!!!
> 
> ETA I just checked.  I can return it.  I will be returning it today.



Update I returned the tgin.  I did like the conditioner but the gel was not heavy enough for my hair.  Target had the mane choice on sale so I picked up the leave in conditioner ($10) and the gel ($11).  I will report back how it does after my wash in the morning.


----------



## Anaisin (Oct 15, 2017)

I keep getting error messages trying to post pictures :/


----------



## keranikki (Oct 15, 2017)

This time I used just KCCC and KCNT. I learned a valuable lesson while using these products together. I must use KCCC while raking from root to ends, instead of using praying hands.  I will try again mid week.


----------



## niknakmac (Oct 16, 2017)

The mane choice conditioner and gel worked very nicely for me.  I didn't have to use alot of product and I got good defnition with no frizz.  it's 12:30 and my hair is almost dry...from 6 am.  This is a miracle. Also it is not super hard.  I think it is beacuse i did conditioner , chi silk infusion then gel.  Also I have this piece of hair at the front that never curls today at least it is wavy!


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 16, 2017)

niknakmac said:


> The mane choice conditioner and gel worked very nicely for me.  I didn't have to use alot of product and I got good defnition with no frizz.  it's 12:30 and my hair is almost dry...from 6 am.  This is a miracle. Also it is not super hard.  I think it is beacuse i did conditioner , chi silk infusion then gel.  Also I have this piece of hair at the front that never curls today at least it is wavy!


Mc is quickly becoming one of my favorites. I need to restock. I have the biotin gel and the three in one leave in. I also have the carrot DC and the rinse out conditioner. I want to get the 24k gel.


----------



## LovelyRo (Oct 16, 2017)

I just realized that I haven’t been shaking my hair to help with clumping... I’ll have to make sure I remember on my next wash day.

Here is my day 3 Hair...


----------



## Anaisin (Oct 17, 2017)

Do you guys count the day you did the wash n go as day one? Or is the day after "day one"?


----------



## keranikki (Oct 17, 2017)

Anaisin said:


> Do you guys count the day you did the wash n go as day one? Or is the day after "day one"?



I count the day I did the wash go as day one.


----------



## keranikki (Oct 17, 2017)

I refreshed this morning and got better shrinkage than I did on Sunday. I tried to do a GHE overnight, which was a fail. It makes my hair super frizzy and fragile. I will just refresh in the shower as needed.


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 17, 2017)

Anaisin said:


> Do you guys count the day you did the wash n go as day one? Or is the day after "day one"?


I count the day I do it as day one.


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 17, 2017)

keranikki said:


> View attachment 413959 View attachment 413961
> I refreshed this morning and got better shrinkage than I did on Sunday. I tried to do a GHE overnight, which was a fail. It makes my hair super frizzy and fragile. I will just refresh in the shower as needed.


It looks really good.


----------



## Anaisin (Oct 17, 2017)

Ok then this is the beginning of day 4. It dried Sunday and I put it in a bun and wore a bun yesterday too. Spritzed with water to get rid of the dent from the hair band and to reactivate the gel.







I have 2 braids in the front that are drying out and frizzy but I didn't care. I just want to be able to spray my hair or wet it in the shower and go. Haven't been getting much sleep


----------



## Anaisin (Oct 17, 2017)

Also with as much as I used, my hair is still soft and there is no residue when I touch it. 

It just might be worth the $15  I need to try it a few more times though


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 17, 2017)

What gel?  @Anaisin it looks really good. I've been having insomnia too. Hopefully we can all get some sleep soon


----------



## niknakmac (Oct 17, 2017)

Day 2 with MC.  Even after working out this morning it still looks good! i just ran some coconut oil over it after my shower this morning.


----------



## Anaisin (Oct 17, 2017)

Coilystep said:


> What gel?  @Anaisin it looks really good. I've been having insomnia too. Hopefully we can all get some sleep soon



Mane Choice 24K Gold gel


----------



## LovelyRo (Oct 17, 2017)

Anaisin said:


> Do you guys count the day you did the wash n go as day one? Or is the day after "day one"?



I count the day that I did the wash and go. It’s usually earlier in the day so, I wear for the day.


----------



## GGsKin (Oct 17, 2017)

Anaisin said:


> Do you guys count the day you did the wash n go as day one? Or is the day after "day one"?


I count wash day as day one, unless I wng late (12/1am) and go to bed straight away. In that instance, Day 1 is when I wake up.


----------



## niknakmac (Oct 18, 2017)

I'm on day 3 with the MC crystal orchid biotin gel and leave in.  I refreshed this morning because I did not wrap my hair up last night.  I gave my hair a quick spray of water in the shower and that was all.  I didn't have to add any more product and it reset the curls nicely.  I did run some chi serum over it, just out of habit.  I am really liking this product and am also feeling like the price was worth it.  I will try and stock up when they have a sale and may try some of the other products in the line.


----------



## niknakmac (Oct 18, 2017)

keranikki said:


> View attachment 413959 View attachment 413961
> I refreshed this morning and got better shrinkage than I did on Sunday. I tried to do a GHE overnight, which was a fail. It makes my hair super frizzy and fragile. I will just refresh in the shower as needed.



Curls are popping!


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 18, 2017)

Day 3 of mielle organics honey ginger styling gel and avocado hair milk.


----------



## keranikki (Oct 18, 2017)

niknakmac said:


> Curls are popping!



Thank you!


----------



## beauti (Oct 18, 2017)

*@Coilystep your hair looks very pretty. How do you like that mielle organics combo? Did it leave your hair soft? *


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 18, 2017)

beauti said:


> *@Coilystep your hair looks very pretty. How do you like that mielle organics combo? Did it leave your hair soft? *


Thanks @beauti  I like this combo. I tried the spray leave in a couple months ago and didn't care for it.  It was too light. I will be repurchasing the gel and the milk. My hair soft. I want to try her new pomegranate line.


----------



## beauti (Oct 18, 2017)

*@Coilystep thank you sis!
 This is good to know because I have all the products you mentioned but never used the gel. My hair likes the white peony and avocado milk together only so I will use all 3 next week. Hopefully it will turn out as good as yours!*


----------



## LovelyRo (Oct 18, 2017)

I tried a dry WNG the other day... I probably won’t do that again.


----------



## Anaisin (Oct 19, 2017)

I took my hair out of the bun I wore today and just put a bonnet over it. I'll see it I can revive this wng in the morning


----------



## Anaisin (Oct 19, 2017)

Sprayed with water and added some wetline gel and the Egyptian oil on 2 big sections. It's so hard to get the little bit of gel left out of those squeeze tubes. Not buying them anymore

Wet
 

Dry





A bit crispy but idc. Wearing a bun tomorrow then washing Saturday


----------



## GettingKinky (Oct 21, 2017)

Today I tried KCKT with wet line extreme gel. I didn't like the way the gel felt as I was applying it, too slick and gummy, but my hair came out nice. Good hold, but soft with no cast. 

Next time I'm going to let my hair dry without the ponytails. The holder makes a big straight area. I'm going to have to embrace the shrinkage.


----------



## GettingKinky (Oct 22, 2017)

Day 2 with wetline extreme and my hair is already getting frizzy. I guess it's not as good as KCCC. 

What color wetline extreme do you all use?  I have the blue one, but maybe I should try the clear one.


----------



## LovelyRo (Oct 22, 2017)

GettingKinky said:


> Day 2 with wetline extreme and my hair is already getting frizzy. I guess it's not as good as KCCC.
> 
> What color wetline extreme do you all use?  I have the blue one, but maybe I should try the clear one.



I use the clear one and I love it!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 22, 2017)

The creator of the Mielle Organics line was at the Dallas hair expo yesterday. She did a wash and go with her products on stage.

She applied the gel layer by layer starting from the back and bottom of the hair. Each layer was SUPER thin.

I hope I'm getting this correct (I'm 99.9% sure): She recommended these product combinations, based on whether your hair is (1) Type 3 or a finer Type 4 or (2) a courser or kinkier Type 4.

For Type 3 or a finer Type 4 hair:

Begin on freshly washed and conditioned hair
Apply Mielle Organics hair milk (for moisture)
Apply Mielle Organics mousse (to prevent frizzing)
Apply Mielle Organics gel to each super small section using the shingling method until one's fingers slide from root to tip super easily
Rewet sections as need be with a spray bottle before applying product
For courser or kinkier Type 4 hair:

Begin on freshly washed and conditioned hair
Apply Mielle Organics hair milk (for moisture)
Apply Mielle Organics curl cream
Apply Mielle Organics gel to each super small section using the shingling method until one's fingers slide from root to tip super easily
Rewest sections as need be with a spray bottle before applying product
She said: Always dry your hair completely before going outside. This will seal down the gel and allow your wash and go to last longer (she says her clients' last for two weeks!).

Of course, 30 minutes later the Cream of Nature lady did a  styling demo and said "never use the heat of a dryer on your hair."


----------



## keranikki (Oct 23, 2017)

Day 2 of wash n go. I'm getting better at this. Hair is still damp around the crown, though. I may have to start diffusing as it gets colder.


----------



## GettingKinky (Oct 23, 2017)

The blue wetline xtreme is a bust. Day 3 and my hair is a fizzy mess. I ordered the clear version and will give it a try this weekend. If that doesn't work I'm back to KCCC.

ETA- or maybe it's not the gel. I had to shampoo this week because my roots really needed it. Maybe my problem is the shampoo and not the gel. I won't throw it away yet, but I'm still going to try the clear version this weekend.


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 24, 2017)

GettingKinky said:


> Day 2 with wetline extreme and my hair is already getting frizzy. I guess it's not as good as KCCC.
> 
> What color wetline extreme do you all use?  I have the blue one, but maybe I should try the clear one.


I have the clear one with green top.


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 24, 2017)

Day 3 with mane choice 3 in 1 conditioner and biotin gel. I haven’t added any extra product. I did wet a little in shower this morning reactvating the product already in my hair. I raked my fingers through it and also smoothed a few curls.


----------



## keranikki (Oct 24, 2017)

Day 3. It is a little frizzy up top due to my patrol cap. Overall, I like the KCNT/KCCC combo. I spritz my hair with CP tea rinse to refresh my curls every morning. So far, so good.


----------



## beauti (Oct 26, 2017)

*I used mielle organics products followed by the ginger gel  issa heyall naw. That gel did absolutely nothing for my hair. I applied ecostyle black castor gel over top. This ecostyle gel is my favorite. Great definition, hair is not dry, and it smells really good.*
*Had a hard time uploading pics from this forum.
*


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 26, 2017)

beauti said:


> *I used mielle organics products followed by the ginger gel  issa heyall naw. That gel did absolutely nothing for my hair. I applied ecostyle black castor gel over top. This ecostyle gel is my favorite. Great definition, hair is not dry, and it smells really good.*
> *Had a hard time uploading pics from this forum.*



I feel the same way about that gel. At first I thought it was going to be awesome, but then it was a big no.


----------



## beauti (Oct 26, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I feel the same way about that gel. At first I thought it was going to be awesome, but then it was a big no.


*It wasnt even smooth during application. I didnt bother doing my whole head with it. Dont know what Im gonna do with the rest of that mess.*


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 26, 2017)

beauti said:


> *It wasnt even smooth during application. I didnt bother doing my whole head with it. Dont know what Im gonna do with the rest of that mess.*



I donated mine, if I recall. I watched its creator use it. She made it work by applying 3 2 other products beneath it.


----------



## GettingKinky (Oct 26, 2017)

I'm starting to get the hang of the wash n go, but I'm starting to worry that they will affect my retention. I have tangles and single strand knots. :-(


----------



## GettingKinky (Oct 28, 2017)

I tried th clear wetline xtreme today. It felt slimy when I applied it, just like the blue one, but I'm started to get a cast so I think it may work better. Time will tell.


----------



## GettingKinky (Oct 29, 2017)

The clear wetline seems to be a winner. I find it hard to believe that the blue is so much worse. It must be because I used shampoo last week. Someday I'll try the blue again before I decide if I should toss it.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 29, 2017)

I was hoping maybe I could wear a wng puff for a while but I literally have to rinse my hair every morning which is not maintainable for me. 

I will have to be patient until I can put my hair in 6 to 8 braids overnight. Then maybe I can do a wng at night, braid it up and wear a puff the next day.


----------



## GettingKinky (Oct 29, 2017)

faithVA said:


> I was hoping maybe I could wear a wng puff for a while but I literally have to rinse my hair every morning which is not maintainable for me.
> 
> I will have to be patient until I can put my hair in 6 to 8 braids overnight. Then maybe I can do a wng at night, braid it up and wear a puff the next day.



Why do you have to rinse your hair every morning?


----------



## faithVA (Oct 29, 2017)

GettingKinky said:


> Why do you have to rinse your hair every morning?


Because it starts to dry out by the next morning and as it dries it shrinks and my curls start locking on each other. It probably can make it 1.5 days but not 2 days. If it dries out too much then I end up with splits, tangles and asks.


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 29, 2017)

@faithVA what product combinations have tried.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 29, 2017)

Coilystep said:


> @faithVA what product combinations have tried.



Sigh I probably can't list them all.

 If I want to have any curls I have to limit my products to a diluted leave in and a gel applied heavily. If i use any oils or butters my curls straighten out and my hair frizzes. 

This weekend I used tgin leave in straight with tgin twist and curl cream.


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 29, 2017)

Tgin smells amazing but gave me zero hold. Have you tried kinky curly or Camille rose?


----------



## faithVA (Oct 29, 2017)

Coilystep said:


> Tgin smells amazing but gave me zero hold. Have you tried kinky curly or Camille rose?


Yes I've tried kinky curly. but not Camille roze. I've tried kinky curly, as I am, tgin, wetline and a few others. My hair dries out in the same time.
I didn't buy the Camille Rose because I didn't  really see any reviews that led me to believe it was going to work in my hair. So I've been trying to use up gels instead of just buying one after another.


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 30, 2017)

Dyed my hair late last night with reshma henna that I've had in my stash for over a year. I was sick of my grey and didn't really see when I would make it to salon to get it done. I went in with no expectations but I was pleasantly surprised that it did the job. However I was up doing my hair until 4am due to poor planning on my part  .  For my wash N go I used kckt and kccc


----------



## niknakmac (Oct 30, 2017)

I have been using The Mane Choice since I purchased and I consistently get 5 days out of my wng even with going to the gym and sweating like crazy.  I refresh mid week with water and a bit of gel to any curls that have frizzed up or lost definition.


----------



## GettingKinky (Nov 2, 2017)

I just finished my first container of KCCC. It lasted for 11 wash n gos, that's not too bad. I'll probably alternate between it and wetline extreme. I don't want to turn into a product junkie, but I may continue to try various gels.


----------



## discodumpling (Nov 5, 2017)

Hey y'all I really have to look hard for pics of my hair lately. But rest assured I am still about that wash n go life. As always my regi is super simple and doable! 
I'm still using ORS Naturals leavein sealed lately with an oil of choice (olive of coconut most often) and styled with Eco..ALWAYS! 
I set my wash no go's on Sundays or Saturdays and reset on Wednesdays with a co-wash. 
Lately i've been blow drying my curls (I just blow hot air at it till it's dry; no touching!) with no negative reactions like frizz or a shorter wash n go cycle. My curls stay on fleek  until wash day!
Lately i've been getting the urge to straighten her...i'll give in before the end of the year i'm sure I just need an even that's worth it...like going to Jay Z's 444 tour in December !


----------



## GettingKinky (Nov 6, 2017)

I like my day 1 and 2 results with wetline the best. Wetline give nice soft, full, bouncy curls and KCCC gives me crunchy, wet-look, limp curls. But day 3-6 are better with KCCC because wetline gets frizzy after a few days.


----------



## Sharpened (Nov 6, 2017)

Still doing oil wash and go, no gel. I have been doing it every other day because I like first- and second-day hair. No pics because my hair does looks the same.


----------



## Coilystep (Nov 9, 2017)

It's a rainy day here today. I refreshed in shower this morning by wetting section by section finger detangled and applied curl maker all over. Original wash N go was done on Monday morning. I love how big and fluffy it is today.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Nov 9, 2017)

Today I:

prepooed with Chicoro's 2-step moisture-drenched prepoo recipe (hair felt great!)
skipped the Cantu ACV Root Rinse
cleansed with Henna Sooq Coveda Shampoo Bar (hair was cleansed, NOT stripped, coated, and feeling super strong)
am DCing with Henna Sooq Hair Nourisher (about to rinse it out)
then section by section will work CurlyProverbz DIY Hair Tea in and apply new-to-me SM Anti-breakage Firm Hold Gel Cream (I'm praying it doesn't flake like it did for that lady on YouTube )


----------



## Sharpened (Nov 9, 2017)

@Coilystep you got the best office scenery, so peaceful looking.


----------



## Coilystep (Nov 9, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> @Coilystep you got the best office scenery, so peaceful looking.


Thanks it's very peaceful. We are surrounded by trees. Deer walk by occasionally. We have paths all over and will walk during lunch when not busy.


----------



## GGsKin (Nov 9, 2017)

Forgotten wng with the usual. Damp roots.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Nov 9, 2017)

I don't want to get too excited just yet, but so far I am super impressed with the combination of using a spray leave-in and this new-to-me SM Anti-breakage Firm Hold Gel-Cream.

My hair is drying longer than usual and very quickly! There is a super slight cast. Super slight. My coils are very, very defined, but I know that's more about my prepoo and cleanser. They had my coils popping already.

I believe I received the product in the video below, for free from that Dallas Hair Event. I will try it next.


----------



## Coilystep (Nov 13, 2017)

I used mielle organics curling custard last night and I love it so far. At this point it will definitely be a repurchase. I have spin tonight so I will need to see if it survives.  My hair is soft and fluffy.


----------



## Sharpened (Nov 17, 2017)

Double oil wash & go, any white dots you see are the gel rocks stuck to my hair. The sad thing is my hair always feels so soft after  I rinse out the gel. I don't get this. The good thing is a few of my coils are now touching my eyelids:


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Nov 19, 2017)

I shingled slowly, small section by small section, with coconut Eco Styler.


----------



## Karmi (Nov 19, 2017)

Hey there 

I got so sick of seeing my hair in wash and goes so I stopped for a while and bunned. But, wngs are really the lowest manipulation style for my hair and it comes out consistent every time.
My twist outs still look a hot mess.
So back to WNGs. The pic is day 2 hair, i get full week out of my wngs.


----------



## OhTall1 (Nov 19, 2017)

It's been a while since I shared a WNG pic.  The top is a little frizzy.
Random thought - I accidentally took this picture with the motion feature activated.  I looked like a complete nutjob!  

View media item 129573
It's been a while since I've done a protein treatment.  I thought I had the Aphogee two step but I only had the 2 minute keratin reconstructor so I did that instead.


----------



## LovelyRo (Nov 20, 2017)

Karmi said:


> My twist outs still look a hot mess.
> View attachment 416825



I swear my twistouts look like this...


 

Not in real life but, this is how I feel.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Nov 20, 2017)

All4Tris said:


> I swear my twistouts look like this...
> 
> 
> View attachment 416831
> ...


----------



## Karmi (Nov 20, 2017)

@All4Tris Yup, that's what mine looks like. Head full of undefined frizz.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Nov 20, 2017)

Coconut Eco Styler, Day 2 after banding overnight:


----------



## GGsKin (Nov 20, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Coconut Eco Styler, Day 2 after banding overnight:
> 
> View attachment 416849



I'm still loving the shape of your hair. Your length is really showing to me. Great progress @YvetteWithJoy


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Nov 20, 2017)

AbsyBlvd said:


> I'm still loving the shape of your hair. Your length is really showing to me. Great progress @YvetteWithJoy



Many thanks!


----------



## Coilystep (Nov 21, 2017)

Day three Camille rose curl love and curl maker. I smoothed a few of my coils with water in the shower this morning.


----------



## uofmpanther (Nov 24, 2017)

My hair has been super dry and frizzy lately, which has made it hard to get a defined wash n go.  Today, I tried doing a conditioner only wash n' go with Herbal Essence Long Term Relationship.  My curls started off defined, so I wish I took a picture this morning.  As my hair started to dry throughout the day, it turned into a dry, frizzy, itchy messed.

I think I need to up my use of deep conditioning to get my hair's moisture level right before I try another conditioner only wash n go.


----------



## Sharpened (Nov 24, 2017)

uofmpanther said:


> My hair has been super dry and frizzy lately, which has made it hard to get a defined wash n go.  Today, I tried doing a conditioner only wash n' go with Herbal Essence Long Term Relationship.  My curls started off defined, so I wish I took a picture this morning.  As my hair started to dry throughout the day, it turned into a dry, frizzy, itchy messed.
> 
> I think I need to up my use of deep conditioning to get my hair's moisture level right before I try another conditioner only wash n go.


You may need something heavier to seal in the moisture. A good gel can help as well.

I also have to remind myself not to have the heat blasting in my car unless my hair is wet.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Nov 26, 2017)

I applied KCCC over Soultanicals Fluffalicious.



Flaxseed Eco Styler loved that Soultanicals moisturizer. Not KCCC. My hair was so tacky. It was gummy, sticky, thick tacky/tackiness, too.

Had to ponytail it.

I'm thinking about washing it out after church and trying Aunt Jackie's Elongating Flaxseed gel for the first time.


----------



## Karmi (Nov 26, 2017)

Day 1 hair I used tgin green tea leave in and argon oil ecostyler


----------



## Coilystep (Dec 16, 2017)

My hair for my holiday party. I used mielle pomegranate leave in and custard. I sat under dryer and picked it


----------



## GettingKinky (Dec 18, 2017)

For the past 3+ years throughout my transition to natural I got my hair straightened every 8 weeks. I don't know what happened last time, but I have heat damage. I go to the same woman and she does pretty much the same thing everytime. I guess I just got complacent and thought it would never happen to me. 

There is one small section that is almost completely straight and I'm pretty sure the rest now has a looser texture. I'm holding faint hope that aphogee 2 minute conditioner will help,but I know it won't.


----------



## Coilystep (Dec 18, 2017)

GettingKinky said:


> For the past 3+ years throughout my transition to natural I got my hair straightened every 8 weeks. I don't know what happened last time, but I have heat damage. I go to the same woman and she does pretty much the same thing everytime. I guess I just got complacent and thought it would never happen to me.
> 
> There is one small section that is almost completely straight and I'm pretty sure the rest now has a looser texture. I'm holding faint hope that aphogee 2 minute conditioner will help,but I know it won't.


Oh no that’s horrible. I’m sorry this happened to you. That’s why I don’t straighten. I think maybe while you were transitioning the permed hair protected your natural hair possibly. I don’t think you can successfully straighten without some change to your curl pattern.


----------



## GettingKinky (Dec 18, 2017)

Coilystep said:


> Oh no that’s horrible. I’m sorry this happened to you. That’s why I don’t straighten. I think maybe while you were transitioning the permed hair protected your natural hair possibly. I don’t think you can successfully straighten without some change to your curl pattern.




I don't see how my relaxed hair could have protected my natural hair since everytime she straightens the entire length. I'm thinking maybe she spent longer on each pass or something this time. 
I'm off to read the opalex thread to see if that's worth trying. 

How sad, I'm finally getting the hang of the wash n go and this happens.


----------



## Coilystep (Dec 18, 2017)

GettingKinky said:


> I don't see how my relaxed hair could have protected my natural hair since everytime she straightens the entire length. I'm thinking maybe she spent longer on each pass or something this time.
> I'm off to read the opalex thread to see if that's worth trying.
> 
> How sad, I'm finally getting the hang of the wash n go and this happens.


Maybe she used a higher temperature or did more passes. I hope the opalex works for you.


----------



## uofmpanther (Dec 24, 2017)

I'm so excited!  I got a good wash n' go by doing something I didn't think would work.  I'm going to try to describe it in detail, so I can duplicate it to make sure it is consistent.  I started with deep conditioning with Mielle Organics Babassu Mint Deep Conditioner.  My hair didn't really need a wash, so I just rinsed out the deep conditioner while detangling my hair.  I wash my hair in four sections, so that is how I applied my products.  I used Oyin Hair Dew as my leave-in, followed by Camille Rose Cocoa Nibs oil, then DevaCurl Supercream.  To style, I raked gobs of As I Am Curling Jelly through a section, then very loosely twisted and put a white curling rod on it.  Then I moved on to the next section.  My hair is low porosity and takes literally days to dry, so I wasn't worried about this turning into a twistout.  After about an hour in the twists, I took them out to let my curls dry.   The only reason I twisted is because the As I Am Curling Jelly gives me no hold, and I watched this woman on youtube twist her hair temporarily to get length and clumping.

My hair is the most defined it has been in awhile!!  (I've been struggling with lots of frizz.)  I still have super shrinkage because As I Am has no weight, but I'm ok with that.  Shrinkage makes it look my low density has more volume.


----------



## Coilystep (Dec 25, 2017)

@GettingKinky how is your hair? Did you try the opalex?


----------



## Sharpened (Dec 25, 2017)

@uofmpanther I adore your hair, lovely! I know what you mean about volume, which is why I would get a weave if I want straight hair.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 25, 2017)

I don't know when I'm going to try this, but for my next wash and go I'm going to incorporate shea butter.

I might try this:

CurlyProverbz DIY Ayurvedic Hair Tea
HairVeda Red Tea Heavy Cream (is this too much for this line up?)
Jakeala Shea Amla Parfait
Black Castor and Flaxseed Oil Eco Style Gel


----------



## Sharpened (Dec 25, 2017)

I won't lie. Knocking on BSL, my hair is getting more difficult to get the sheds out via fingers.  I will have to take "twist breaks" and get better at using styling products (without copolymers, unfortunately). I may have to experiment with DIY gels to make it cost-effective.

I may be forced to switch to stretched styles in the future, but I prefer my coils as-is, so the struggle begins...


----------



## Coilystep (Dec 25, 2017)

I used aphogee curlrific leave in and their curl definer today. Creams really don't work for me but I'm really liking this so far. My hair is very defined and fluffy.


----------



## GGsKin (Dec 25, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> I won't lie. Knocking on BSL, *my hair is getting more difficult to get the sheds out via fingers*.  I will have to take "twist breaks" and get better at using styling products (without copolymers, unfortunately). I may have to experiment with DIY gels to make it cost-effective.
> 
> *I may be forced to switch to stretched styles in the future, but I prefer my coils as-is*, so the struggle begins...



Oh my days, get out of my head re the bolded lol. My hair isn't bsl and I've been contemplating this same thought. It is a struggle and my last detangling session was a nightmare (ok, I admit I hadn't really done anything to my hair for 4 weeks prior).

Contemplating occasional setting in 2018, I'm about to have some hourglass rollers in a cart, even though I've got some magnetic ones I haven't used in years, and some bouffant rollers (never used). Still looking for a dryer.


----------



## GettingKinky (Dec 27, 2017)

Coilystep said:


> @GettingKinky how is your hair? Did you try the opalex?



Thanks for checking on me. I tried conditioning with aphogee 2 minute and the straight part is a bit better, but still very loose. I want to try opalex but I'm not sure if the seller on amazon is legit. I could get just step 3 easily, but I want the whole treatment.


----------



## LavenderMint (Dec 27, 2017)

Since WetLine reformulated I’m trying new gels (even though I have four jars of it hoarded away).  Last week I tried Eco’s flaxseed and black castor oil for my wng. I used 16oz of gel- in a week- because I had to keep going back and reapplying. There was an insane amount of frizz in areas that wouldn’t have experienced breakage from rubbing on clothing, like the center top of my head. Washing my hair was interesting. It felt like there was *nothing* on my hair even though there was flaking & white balls.


----------



## GettingKinky (Dec 27, 2017)

I just realized that I never used the original wetline. The only tube I have is the new formula. I guess that's why my hair would start to get frizzy after a couple of days.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 27, 2017)

MeaWea said:


> Since WetLine reformulated I’m trying new gels (even though I have four jars of it hoarded away).  Last week I tried Eco’s flaxseed and black castor oil for my wng. I used 16oz of gel- in a week- because I had to keep going back and reapplying. There was an insane amount of frizz in areas that wouldn’t have experienced breakage from rubbing on clothing, like the center top of my head. Washing my hair was interesting. It felt like there was *nothing* on my hair even though there was flaking & white balls.
> View attachment 420013



Ah, boo. It's crazy how differently products do different folks' hair. My hair likes that stuff.


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 2, 2018)

This is my hair for the week. I used protein and conditioned with Alikay Naturals Avoca.do Cream on left and APB UCS on right. Styled with diluted KCCC and ECO black castor and flaxseed (in some spots). I think I might just like this ECO but I wasn't confident enough to try it alone.


----------



## Coilystep (Jan 2, 2018)

AbsyBlvd said:


> This is my hair for the week. I used protein and conditioned with Alikay Naturals Avoca.do Cream on left and APB UCS on right. Styled with diluted KCCC and ECO black castor and flaxseed (in some spots). I think I might just like this ECO but I wasn't confident enough to try it alone.View attachment 420664View attachment 420666


I love your hair


----------



## Coilystep (Jan 2, 2018)

This is day three I used mane choice 3 in 1 and biotin gel on Sunday


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 2, 2018)

Coilystep said:


> I love your hair



And I love your hair. Thank you


----------



## OhTall1 (Jan 4, 2018)

Today's WNG features a lot of crazy pieces sticking straight up in the air!  Hopefully it's just a bad combination of winter static and hat head.  This is day 3.

View media item 129674


----------



## Sharpened (Jan 4, 2018)

Not great pics nor wash 'n' go, but eh...


----------



## Alma Petra (Jan 4, 2018)

Is my twa growing or what?


----------



## Coilystep (Jan 4, 2018)

Alma Petra said:


> Is my twa growing or what?
> 
> View attachment 420906


It looks like it.


----------



## Sharpened (Jan 4, 2018)

Cute curly bangs, @Alma Petra and what frizz do you speak of, 'cause I see none.


----------



## Alma Petra (Jan 4, 2018)

Coilystep said:


> It looks like it.


Yes!



Sharpened said:


> Cute curly bangs, @Alma Petra and what frizz do you speak of, 'cause I see none.


There was no frizz! That's why I am excited about it! Can't wait to see if I can reproduce this next time!


----------



## Alma Petra (Jan 4, 2018)

Though with all this shrinkage, I guess it will take me 10 years to pull the same styles as you guys.

Btw, @Sharpened what's the most softening oil mix you have made?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jan 4, 2018)

Alma Petra said:


> Yes!
> 
> 
> There was no frizz! That's why I am excited about it! Can't wait to see if I can reproduce this next time!



Very pretty, chica!

What exactly did you use, and how?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jan 4, 2018)

Sharpened said:


> Not great pics nor wash 'n' go, but eh...



Much growth! Nice!


----------



## Alma Petra (Jan 4, 2018)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Very pretty, chica!
> 
> What exactly did you use, and how?



Thanks dear!

You don't want to know what I used caused I've used a lot of things lol.

I used a tiny bit of @Sharpened's castor mix (one of her many mixes), CJ Smoothing Lotion (I have just been raving about it in another thread), Soultanical's Mousse, Bounce Curl Creme Gel, and Curl Keeper.


----------



## Sharpened (Jan 4, 2018)

Alma Petra said:


> Though with all this shrinkage, I guess it will take me 10 years to pull the same styles as you guys.
> 
> Btw, @Sharpened what's the most softening oil mix you have made?


Babassu oil so far, but wheat germ oil is not far behind. No mixes have done that yet.


----------



## Alma Petra (Jan 4, 2018)

I think that @Sharpened might like Curl Keeper. It's sort of a watery gel and may not flake on your hair. You already don't need gel for definition and it'll give you a little bit of extra shine and hold.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jan 4, 2018)

Alma Petra said:


> Thanks dear!
> 
> You don't want to know what I used caused I've used a lot of things lol.
> 
> I used a tiny bit of @Sharpened's castor mix (one of her many mixes), CJ Smoothing Lotion (I have just been raving about it in another thread), Soultanical's Mousse, Bounce Curl Creme Gel, and Curl Keeper.



That Curl Junkie Smoothing Lotion is nice!

And I think it's just fine if it takes a lot of layering. Whatever works!

My texture is not like yours, so I was mainly asking for the lurkers who've been following your journey and have similar hair and/or struggles.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jan 4, 2018)

OhTall1 said:


> Today's WNG features a lot of crazy pieces sticking straight up in the air!  Hopefully it's just a bad combination of winter static and hat head.  This is day 3.
> 
> View media item 129674



I can definitely see growth in your hair, too!


----------



## Alma Petra (Jan 4, 2018)

Sharpened said:


> Babassu oil so far, but wheat germ oil is not far behind. No mixes have done that yet.


Noted. I'll be trying Babassu oil next. Thanks dear!
Is there a new favourite on the mixes front? I've been enjoying the castor-hemp-pumpkin mix a lot recently.


----------



## Alma Petra (Jan 4, 2018)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> That Curl Junkie Smoothing Lotion is nice!
> 
> And I think it's just fine if it takes a lot of layering. Whatever works!
> 
> My texture is not like yours, so I was mainly asking for the lurkers who've been following your journey and have similar hair and/or struggles.



Guess you are right, at least layering should help me used up more products from my stash. The cons is that you get more flaking, and you need more time to style and to diffuse.

Would you say that your curls are tighter or bigger than mine? Your hair loves the smoothing lotion too, right?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jan 4, 2018)

Alma Petra said:


> Guess you are right, at least layering should help me used up more products from my stash. The cons is that you get more flaking, and you need more time to style and to diffuse.
> 
> Would you say that your curls are tighter or bigger than mine? Your hair loves the smoothing lotion too, right?



My hair is much tighter. But yes, it loves the smoothing lotion, too.


----------



## Sharpened (Jan 4, 2018)

Alma Petra said:


> Noted. I'll be trying Babassu oil next. Thanks dear!
> Is there a new favourite on the mixes front? I've been enjoying the castor-hemp-pumpkin mix a lot recently.


Castor Mix #5 will be made again: that touch of JBCO, vitamin E, tamanu, and shea oils made my scalp happy and hair easier to detangle.


Alma Petra said:


> I think that @Sharpened might like Curl Keeper. It's sort of a watery gel and may not flake on your hair. You already don't need gel for definition and it'll give you a little bit of extra shine and hold.


I have looked at it before, just worried about the copolymers forming rocks in my hair. I also eyed Curls Goddess Curl Gelee.


----------



## Alma Petra (Jan 4, 2018)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> My hair is much tighter. But yes, it loves the smoothing lotion, too.


You should give it a try under a gel then. It may not be very moisturizing but what I like about it is that it's the leave-in that causes the least frizz in my curls when I smooth it in after I clay wash. Most other leave-ins undo a lot of the definition obtained by clay-washing upon contact.
And it flakes much less. And the glycerin in it gives extra shine.


----------



## Alma Petra (Jan 4, 2018)

Sharpened said:


> Castor Mix #5 will be made again: that touch of JBCO, vitamin E, tamanu, and shea oils made my scalp happy and hair easier to detangle.
> I have looked at it before, just worried about the copolymers forming rocks in my hair. I also eyed Curls Goddess Curl Gelee.


So it contains JBCO instead of regular castor?

Judging by how runny the Curl Keeper is, the copolymers must be greatly diluted. But I have been wondering if copolymers react with your hair itself to form these rock-hard balls, or if they react with some of your oils...

Curls Gelle does not contain copolymers?


----------



## Sharpened (Jan 4, 2018)

Alma Petra said:


> So it contains JBCO instead of regular castor?
> 
> Judging by how runny the Curl Keeper is, the copolymers must be greatly diluted. But I have been wondering if copolymers react with your hair itself to form these rock-hard balls, or if they react with some of your oils...
> 
> Curls Gelle does not contain copolymers?


Castor Mix #5 had mostly cold-pressed castor, but I had like 4g of JBCO left from a sample.

Could be, or maybe conditioner protects the hair from rock formation. I used them when my hair was shorter with little problem. Don't get it...

The Gelee has some (Polyacrylate-14) and it has a gel thickener (Carbomer) as well. It is on the light side as well.


----------



## Alma Petra (Jan 4, 2018)

Sharpened said:


> Castor Mix #5 had mostly cold-pressed castor, but I had like 4g of JBCO left from a sample.
> 
> Could be, or maybe conditioner protects the hair from rock formation. I used them when my hair was shorter with little problem. Don't get it...
> 
> The Gelee has some (Polyacrylate-14) and it has a gel thickener (Carbomer) as well. It is on the light side as well.



You are the only person who get these rocks, right? Have you tried mixing your gel with your oils "in vitro" to see if they would form rocks? Also you can try conditioning a small portion of your hair and experimenting with it to test your theory about conditioner.


----------



## Sharpened (Jan 4, 2018)

Alma Petra said:


> You are the only person who get these rocks, right? Have you tried mixing your gel with your oils "in vitro" to see if they would form rocks? Also you can try conditioning a small portion of your hair and experimenting with it to test your theory about conditioner.


I thought about mixing gels with oils, but I get pissed off and toss the gels, lol. 

Ugh, I have not used condish in yearsss. Leave-ins never worked for me, so I guess I could try a cheapie rinse-out and send the leftovers to someone.


----------



## Alma Petra (Jan 4, 2018)

Sharpened said:


> I thought about mixing gels with oils, but I get pissed off and toss the gels, lol.
> 
> Ugh, I have not used condish in yearsss. Leave-ins never worked for me, so I guess I could try a cheapie rinse-out and send the leftovers to someone.


If you want to leave it in you will need to dilute it a lot to avoid getting flakes this time around, because rinse-outs are heavy. But if you want to condition and rinse out, you can try maybe Herbal Essences Bee Strong? It's my favourite rinse-out


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 7, 2018)

My hair this morning after yesterday's wash session: Clay mix then DC with Alikay Naturals Avocado Cream. Rinsed, then coated with my ayurvedic shea mix and topped with diluted KCCC (with a lil ECO flaxseed on ends). Wearing the same style as last week. 
I think I'm finally falling for shea butter, and a version of Eco.


----------



## rileypak (Jan 9, 2018)

Did a wash and go late last night. When I took my hat off yesterday after getting home from work, I just couldn't go another day with my twists being as messy as they were.
Wet my hair down, reapplied leave in (Soultanicals Frizz Whiz), and raked Wetline gel (clear, old formula) through. 
The right front side of my head won't let me be great


----------



## Coilystep (Jan 10, 2018)

Day 4 of wash n go using mielle pomegranate leave in and custard.


----------



## OhTall1 (Jan 16, 2018)

View media item 129697
C/P from the What are your weekend hair plans?  thread

Clarified with Neutrogena anti-residue shampoo (This was my first time using this. I like how my hair felt after I washed it. Some of the online reviews complained about the scent but it didn't bother me.)
Did the Aphogee two step protein treatment
Deep conditioned with Deva's Melt Into Moisture
Did my WNG today with APB leave in, shea butter - I'm kinda lurking in the 2018 shea challenge - and Eco Styler Black Castor and Flaxseed Oil gel


----------



## Coilystep (Jan 22, 2018)

I colored my hair with henna this weekend. I styled with the mane choice leave in and biotin gel. 

Yesterday



Today


----------



## GettingKinky (Jan 26, 2018)

As much as I wish my hair looked longer, shrinkage is my friend.  When it shrinks, it looks so thick and full. When it's more stretched, it looks a bit scraggly.


----------



## OriginalBeauty (Jan 26, 2018)

I was never one to believe my hair could look good with just oils, but my hair does! I've relied on gels for a decade to the detriment of my hair's health.

Bad thing is that I don't want oils all over my pillow case and sheets.  

Maybe I'll go no product. Who knows.


----------



## Sharpened (Jan 26, 2018)

GettingKinky said:


> As much as I wish my hair looked longer, shrinkage is my friend.  When it shrinks, it looks so thick and full. When it's more stretched, it looks a bit scraggly.


Same here! That is the main reason I want length.


OriginalBeauty said:


> I was never one to believe my hair could look good with just oils, but my hair does! I've relied on gels for a decade to the detriment of my hair's health.
> 
> Bad thing is that I don't want oils all over my pillow case and sheets.
> 
> Maybe I'll go no product. Who knows.


Do you use oils for sealing and/or oil rinsing? I do mainly oil rinsing and go.


----------



## OriginalBeauty (Jan 27, 2018)

Sharpened said:


> Same here! That is the main reason I want length.
> 
> *Do you use oils for sealing and/or oil rinsing? I do mainly oil rinsing and go*.



I oil rinse and go, and I love it!


----------



## Sharpened (Jan 27, 2018)

OriginalBeauty said:


> I oil rinse and go, and I love it!


Really? I am not alone... *sniffle*

But seriously, I have not had a problem with oily pillowcases and I wear a silk bonnet (shiny side in) most nights. I have to find a new way to put my hair away at night as it almost fills up the bonnet. I hate handling my hair dry, though.


----------



## Alma Petra (Jan 27, 2018)

I want to do an oil rinse and go but I'm sure my hair will be very dry without product


----------



## GettingKinky (Feb 11, 2018)

I've gotten to the point where I'm 100% confident wearing a wash n go pony tail. I can even refresh it midweek and get rid of frizz. The next step is to gain confidence wearing it loose.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Feb 12, 2018)

BB gel. 

https://www.houseofbeautyworld.com/...r(BSC)&utm_term=1100203251167&utm_content=All


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Feb 12, 2018)

Wng tips


----------



## Daina (Feb 13, 2018)

GettingKinky said:


> I've gotten to the point where I'm 100% confident wearing a wash n go pony tail. I can even refresh it midweek and get rid of frizz. The next step is to gain confidence wearing it loose.



@GettingKinky, do you mind sharing your technique? I got sick doing a full WnG because it's too cold but a ponytail would work for sure.


----------



## GettingKinky (Feb 13, 2018)

@Daina 
When I prepare my hair for a wash n go pony tail I liberally apply KCNT and KCCC on soaking wet hair. Then I French twist the front and pull my hair into a pony tail. When I need a mid-week refresh I spray the frizzy parts with water and apply a little more KCCC. I'm very hair lazy and this works pretty well for me.


----------



## LovelyRo (Feb 13, 2018)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Wng tips



Great tips... now I want a WNG.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Feb 14, 2018)

I did a wng this weekend that failed. I used Eco Style Gel (Black Castor and Flaxseed) over HairVeda Heavy Cream. Hair was undefined, sticky, shrunken, etc. 

However, today's/yesterday's wng is awesome.

For it, I used Bronner Brothers firm hold curling gel (see above) over left-in DevaCurl Decadence One Condition. I followed the tips in the video I linked above (except I air dried because I don't have a hard bonnet dryer yet).

Usually my hair shrinks up to the top of my ears and is fro-y. This Bronner Brothers gel delivered. It indeed reduced bulk, as advertised! The hold is SUPER strong. 

I was in the process of banding my hair when I noticed a section of hair in my undercarriage just completely vertical when dry!!! My hair NEVER falls/lays like this when dry.



I was too heavy handed with the gel (it was my first use ). I can't wait to try it again.

My hair is completely dry below. I love the elongation.


----------



## Daina (Feb 14, 2018)

GettingKinky said:


> @Daina
> When I prepare my hair for a wash n go pony tail I liberally apply KCNT and KCCC on soaking wet hair. Then I French twist the front and pull my hair into a pony tail. When I need a mid-week refresh I spray the frizzy parts with water and apply a little more KCCC. I'm very hair lazy and this works pretty well for me.



Thanks sis!


----------



## GettingKinky (Feb 14, 2018)

@YvetteWithJoy Bronner Brothers firm hold gel is now on my list. Your  hair looks great!!!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Feb 14, 2018)

GettingKinky said:


> @YvetteWithJoy Bronner Brothers firm hold gel is now on my list. Your  hair looks great!!!



Thanks! I hope you like it. It's inexpensive. I can't believe I love my wng!


----------



## LovelyRo (Feb 16, 2018)

Currently air drying. I used wayyy too much castor oil.


----------



## Coilystep (Feb 16, 2018)

LovelyRo said:


> Currently air drying. I used wayyy too much castor oil.
> 
> View attachment 424813


Very pretty hair what else did you use


----------



## LovelyRo (Feb 16, 2018)

Coilystep said:


> Very pretty hair what else did you use



Thank you! 

I did the MHM (I do it every once and a while). I used VO5 Moisture Milk, Castor Oil, and Wetline Gel to define the curls.


----------



## GettingKinky (Feb 17, 2018)

@YvetteWithJoy i watched the video you posted about the stretched wash n go. I don't have a blow dryer or a bonnet dryer so I can't dry my roots first but I did make sure to apply a lot of gel to them. I can't wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Feb 17, 2018)

GettingKinky said:


> @YvetteWithJoy i watched the video you posted about the stretched wash n go. I don't have a blow dryer or a bonnet dryer so I can't dry my roots first but I did make sure to apply a lot of gel to them. I can't wait to see how it turns out.



I can't wait to hear how it turned out!


----------



## GettingKinky (Feb 17, 2018)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I can't wait to hear how it turned out!



It came out fine, but I think I need a dryer to really reduce shrinkage. Maybe I'll get a blow dryer. I can't see myself pulling out a bonnet dryer every week.


----------



## GettingKinky (Feb 19, 2018)

I wish my hair was more coily. It's much more crinkly than coily.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Feb 19, 2018)

GettingKinky said:


> I wish my hair was more coily. It's much more crinkly than coily.
> 
> View attachment 425095



It's very pretty.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Feb 19, 2018)

Another great wng tips video (model has 4c hair, but tips are for Type 4 in general).


----------



## LovelyRo (Feb 19, 2018)

I don’t like the shape of my wash and go once it dries but, I also don’t want to cut it.


----------



## Sharpened (Feb 20, 2018)

I had to use the Tangle Teezer Thick-n-Curly to remove nearly 3 weeks of shed hair, so the coils are obliterated. Somehow, I do not mind the messiness:


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Feb 20, 2018)

I experimented (a lot) with today's wash and go.

My goal was to transform my ponytail puff into a "wash and go."

Here are the 85% dry results. I can tell the roots are fuzzier than usual. I'll share details later.


----------



## Nightingale (Feb 20, 2018)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I experimented (a lot) with today's wash and go.
> 
> My goal was to transform my ponytail puff into a "wash and go."
> 
> Here are the 85% dry results. I can tell the roots are fuzzier than usual. I'll share details later.




You are beautiful! Your hair looks good too


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Feb 20, 2018)

Nightingale said:


> You are beautiful! Your hair looks good too



Thanks, chica. I got a new phone and it has some kind of beautify feature that I didn't know was on.

How's your pregnancy faring? I was thinking about you the other day and said a little prayer for your family and little one.


----------



## Nightingale (Feb 20, 2018)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Thanks, chica. I got a new phone and it has some kind of beautify feature that I didn't know was on.
> 
> How's your pregnancy faring? I was thinking about you the other day and said a little prayer for your family and little one.



Girl, I’ve seen you in person and know you’re pretty. The beautify feature didn’t have to do much work. 

I appreciate the prayer. I was was pretty sick first tri, but it’s gotten better now that I’m in the 2nd tri. I’m trying to enjoy this pregnancy because DH says he’s closing up shop after the baby is born.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Feb 20, 2018)

Nightingale said:


> Girl, I’ve seen you in person and know you’re pretty. The beautify feature didn’t have to do much work.
> 
> I appreciate the prayer. I was was pretty sick first tri, but it’s gotten better now that I’m in the 2nd tri. I’m trying to enjoy this pregnancy because DH says he’s closing up shop after the baby is born.



Awww. You're kind. Glad you're feeling better!

Closing up shop, eh? I'm sending up prayers for a girl, then!


----------



## GettingKinky (Feb 21, 2018)

@Sharpened your "obliterated coils" are more coily than my best coils.


----------



## Daina (Feb 21, 2018)

GettingKinky said:


> I wish my hair was more coily. It's much more crinkly than coily.
> 
> View attachment 425095



The texture in the back of my hair is the same way...almost 3b in nature with more a mixture of waves and curls. The front has a much more defined coil pattern when it wants to behave. My right front won't let me be great in a full WnG.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Feb 21, 2018)

I'm documenting my wash and go knowledge here (gained from the video) so I won't forget (and in case it helps anyone ).

*Notes copied from another thread*:
I can't believe how easy it is now to create a compliment-eliciting wash and go!

One major thing I was doing wrong before: Touching my hair before it was fully dry.

I would let it dry a little, then get the diffuser and start pulling hair down by the ends to stretch it while diffusing. That was disturbing curl definition AND the shape of my hair, not to mention creating significant frizz.

Now I just let the hair dry untouched. Once fully dry with no/low frizz and all that pretty curl definition, then I do as she advised and stretch my hair using the tension method.



I don't know WHY I'm so shocked that's possible! I get major elongation with that. MAJOR.

Another thing:
I learned that I need a non-flaking gel on soaking wet hair with NOTHING applied under the gel. I can get away with this if I have conditioned with DevaCurl Decadence One Condition and left a little bit of it in after rinse out. For some reason, this conditioner gives me curl definition.

I'm going to go back and revisit all of my gels to see if any of them are awesome and I just didn't know it. Off the top of my head, I need to revisit and assess:

Kinky Curly Curling Custard
Curl Crush Around the Way Gel by Curl Prep
Uncle Funky's Daughter's Curly Magic
I already reassessed Camille Rose Naturals gel. On my hair, it just doesn't provide hold for some reason.

Right now, nothing surpasses Bronner Brothers Firm Hold Curling Gel on my hair. It's awesome.


----------



## Sharpened (Feb 21, 2018)

GettingKinky said:


> @Sharpened your "obliterated coils" are more coily than my best coils.


Thanks, sweetie! With added length, it takes longer to get back in formation. Is your hair more cottony? Mine is spongy, although it is trying to act thready (thready folks are the ones who get those sharp waves when slicking their hair back).


----------



## keranikki (Feb 21, 2018)

My WNG came out really good today for a rush job. I will have to retouch the nape tomorrow, since it isn’t crunchy enough. 

Side note: don’t mind my name tag. I don’t know how I didn’t see that today.


----------



## GettingKinky (Feb 21, 2018)

Sharpened said:


> Thanks, sweetie! With added length, it takes longer to get back in formation. Is your hair more cottony? Mine is spongy, although it is trying to act thready (thready folks are the ones who get those sharp waves when slicking their hair back).



I've never thought of my hair in those term, but I guess it's on the cottony side. I'm not exactly sure what the difference is between cottony and spongy.


----------



## Sharpened (Feb 22, 2018)

GettingKinky said:


> I've never thought of my hair in those term, but I guess it's on the cottony side. I'm not exactly sure what the difference is between cottony and spongy.


Cottony tends to be on the fluffy side, the curls or coils have difficulty clumping. Spongy tends to have more compact frizz, takes some work to get curls or coils to clump. Oil rinsing naturally causes my coils to clump, and finger-detangling helps maintain the clumpage (yeah, I know clumpage is not a word). I also shake my hair under very warm water to help it clump even more and keep shaking after the water is off.


----------



## Napp (Feb 22, 2018)

Sharpened said:


> Cottony tends to be on the fluffy side, the curls or coils have difficulty clumping. Spongy tends to have more compact frizz, takes some work to get curls or coils to clump. Oil rinsing naturally causes my coils to clump, and finger-detangling helps maintain the clumpage (yeah, I know clumpage is not a word). I also shake my hair under very warm water to help it clump even more and keep shaking after the water is off.



My hair is spongy too. I put gel in my hair and it didn't curl up very well. my hair looked kinky straight. So I used Paul Mitchell foaming pomade and the curls finally started to get defined.


----------



## Sharpened (Feb 22, 2018)

Napp said:


> My hair is spongy too. I put gel in my hair and it didn't curl up very well. my hair looked kinky straight. So I used Paul Mitchell foaming pomade and the curls finally started to get defined.


I cannot get root-to-tip definition, except in the front, too coily for that. Gel use takes work, lol, to coax them curls.


----------



## GettingKinky (Feb 22, 2018)

Sharpened said:


> Cottony tends to be on the fluffy side, the curls or coils have difficulty clumping. Spongy tends to have more compact frizz, takes some work to get curls or coils to clump. Oil rinsing naturally causes my coils to clump, and finger-detangling helps maintain the clumpage (yeah, I know clumpage is not a word). I also shake my hair under very warm water to help it clump even more and keep shaking after the water is off.



My hair clumps fairly easily with gel, but I just get s shaped waves and very few coils. I guess in the LOIS system I'm an S but I wish I were an O. I need to figure out the thready/wiry/cottony/spongy part.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Feb 23, 2018)

GettingKinky said:


> My hair clumps fairly easily with gel, but I just get s shaped waves and very few coils. I guess in the LOIS system I'm an S but I wish I were an O. I need to figure out the thready/wiry/cottony/spongy part.


@Sharpened post really intrigued me so I went searching on google and found this way of telling your texture
*Hair Textures*

Thready – This thready hair texture has a low sheen and a bright shine when the hair is stretched. This hair texture should have low frizz and get wet easily. Even though this hair texture wets easily, the water will dry out very quickly.
Wiry – This hair texture sparkly glossy appearance with very little shine and low frizz. When the wiry hair texture is wet, the water will bead up or bounce off the hair strands. This hair texture is more difficult to get fully wet.
Cottony – The cottony hair texture has a low sheen, a bright shine when the hair is stretched and is usually is highly frizzy. The cottony texture absorbs water very quickly; however, it doesn’t get completely wet very fast.
Spongy – The spongy hair texture absorbs water (like a sponge) and has a high sheen and low shine.
Silky – The silky texture has a low sheen and a bright high shine. The level of expected frizz with this hair texture can vary substantially. Silky hair becomes completely wet very easily.
It seems to be part of the LOIS system of typing.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Feb 23, 2018)

GettingKinky said:


> My hair clumps fairly easily with gel, but I just get s shaped waves and very few coils. I guess in the LOIS system I'm an S but I wish I were an O. I need to figure out the thready/wiry/cottony/spongy part.


My hair clumps easily too but is naturally frizzy. I always thought of it to be cottony but from the info I got it could be either cottony or silky I'm not quite sure. It's pretty interesting though. The system seems to take into account things like porosity which I didn't know. I thought it was all about the look of the hair which is why I always thought I was cottony.


----------



## Alma Petra (Feb 23, 2018)

Now this is all so very confusing for me. All I know is that my hair is naturally frizzy and is very difficult to coax into clumping. Might be cottony or spongy. No idea. But what is the cure for each of these hair types to achieve good clumpage and low frizz?


----------



## Sharpened (Feb 23, 2018)

LilNicka4u2nv was sooo close to the answer:
Visual examples of textures and types COMPLETE! Even on her own hair, she recognized she was a combo of silky and cottony, but I think she was silky 4a/b, which is very rare. Given the year this was created, I think everyone went towards a focus on porosity instead of *overall hair behavior*, which we still need.

Some people's hair only curls at the ends, another factor to consider.


----------



## Alma Petra (Feb 23, 2018)

Isn't that @Chicoro there?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Feb 23, 2018)

Sharpened said:


> LilNicka4u2nv was sooo close to the answer:
> Visual examples of textures and types COMPLETE! Even on her own hair, she recognized she was a combo of silky and cottony, but I think she was silky 4a/b, which is very rare. Given the year this was created, I think everyone went towards a focus on porosity instead of *overall hair behavior*, which we still need.
> 
> Some people's hair only curls at the ends, another factor to consider.



I still can't tell what my hair is, but it's me just needing more photos the way my brain works. Lol. I'm definitely low shine, high frizz. So I can't be thready according to the info.

I guess I'm either spongy or cottony. Maybe I'm a blend?


----------



## Sharpened (Feb 23, 2018)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I still can't tell what my hair is, but it's me just needing more photos the way my brain works. Lol. I'm definitely low sheen, high frizz. So I can't be thready according to the info.
> 
> I guess I'm either spongy or cottony. Maybe I'm a blend?


Could be. I see cottony, S-to-O shape strands in your pics.

Do you see how compact my frizz is? That is a spongy sign. Also, since my coils are mostly Os, that may increase the compactness and the ability to clump up under the right conditions. I definitely have high sheen in the right light. The thickness leave much to be desired, unfortunately.


----------



## Napp (Feb 23, 2018)

Alma Petra said:


> Isn't that @Chicoro there?



Whoa what a flash back. They even have some pictures of my hair back in the day


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Feb 23, 2018)

Sharpened said:


> Could be. I see cottony, S-to-O shape strands in your pics.
> 
> Do you see how compact my frizz is? That is a spongy sign. Also, since my coils are mostly Os, that may increase the compactness and the ability to clump up under the right conditions. I definitely have high sheen in the right light. The thickness leave much to be desired, unfortunately.



Thanks. Helpful.

Yes, in my latest wng pictures, I have a lot of foam and gel on, and some of my O's became S's. I think the back of my head already had S's sans gel, but I'm not sure.

My frizz is not compact. Hmm. Interesting. Thanks for emphasizing that detail. That helps. 

I like the LOIS system. I'm going to keep learning about it.


----------



## Sharpened (Feb 23, 2018)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I like the LOIS system. I'm going to keep learning about it.


Hey, maybe you could be the one perfecting it or inspire someone else to do that. I would love a detailed book on hair behavior and texture.


----------



## Napp (Feb 23, 2018)

My hair is still wet . I'm going to give up the gel for a while. This is ridiculous


----------



## keranikki (Feb 23, 2018)

Sharpened said:


> LilNicka4u2nv was sooo close to the answer:
> Visual examples of textures and types COMPLETE! Even on her own hair, she recognized she was a combo of silky and cottony, but I think she was silky 4a/b, which is very rare. Given the year this was created, I think everyone went towards a focus on porosity instead of *overall hair behavior*, which we still need.
> 
> Some people's hair only curls at the ends, another factor to consider.



Thank you! I learned a lot from this insert. I have fine, wiry hair.


----------



## MzRhonda (Feb 24, 2018)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I experimented (a lot) with today's wash and go.
> 
> My goal was to transform my ponytail puff into a "wash and go."
> 
> Here are the 85% dry results. I can tell the roots are fuzzier than usual. I'll share details later.


Nice!
OT: what color foundation do you use?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Feb 24, 2018)

MzRhonda said:


> Nice!
> OT: what color foundation do you use?



I use Shea Moisture CC Cream in Medium. That's a little too dark for me, so I add a light layer of powder to correct for that and reduce shine. Powder = Black Radiance True Complexion Soft Focus Finishing Powder in Golden Almond Finish.

But . . . that's not really a very accurate picture of me. My Windows phone finally died, so I have this new Android phone that is a bit of a mystery to me. It's making all of my photos look very polished. It must be an app of some sort.

HTH.


----------



## MzRhonda (Feb 24, 2018)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I use Shea Moisture CC Cream in Medium. That's a little too dark for me, so I add a light layer of powder to correct for that and reduce shine. Powder = Black Radiance True Complexion Soft Focus Finishing Powder in Golden Almond Finish.
> 
> But . . . that's not really a very accurate picture of me. My Windows phone finally died, so I have this new Android phone that is a bit of a mystery to me. It's making all of my photos look very polished. It must be an app of some sort.
> 
> HTH.


Shea Moisture CC cream I will need to check online because I can never find it in my local stores


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Feb 24, 2018)

MzRhonda said:


> Shea Moisture CC cream I will need to check online because I can never find it in my local stores



I order 2 at a time online. Target and I think Ulta used to have it on the ground, but they don't seem to anymore.

I absolutely love it except for the slight sheen/glossiness. Powder is absolutely required. If Medium didn't work, I would mix it with another shade, that's how well it works for me.


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 24, 2018)

Alma Petra said:


> Isn't that @Chicoro there?



Isn't that me, where? I'm confused.


----------



## Alma Petra (Feb 24, 2018)

Sharpened said:


> LilNicka4u2nv was sooo close to the answer:
> Visual examples of textures and types COMPLETE! Even on her own hair, she recognized she was a combo of silky and cottony, but I think she was silky 4a/b, which is very rare. Given the year this was created, I think everyone went towards a focus on porosity instead of *overall hair behavior*, which we still need.
> 
> Some people's hair only curls at the ends, another factor to consider.


In this link she posted here @Chicoro


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 24, 2018)

Alma Petra said:


> In this link she posted here @Chicoro



Oh, okay! Thank you for showing me the link. I appreciate it. I understand now.


----------



## Alma Petra (Feb 24, 2018)

Chicoro said:


> Oh, okay! Thank you for showing me the link. I appreciate it. I understand now.


You're welcome! It's true it's you, right?


----------



## LovelyRo (Feb 24, 2018)

I tried the Anthony Dickie method and this hair definitely needs oil.


----------



## LovelyRo (Feb 25, 2018)

I’m on Day 3 hair. I just refreshed my hair (again) and I added conditioner and oil to my ends because they were dry and frizzy.  I usually have a frizzy coil here and there; but, 90% of my hair was frizzy when I unbanded this morning.

I feel like I need to redo my WNG for the week tonight but, I don’t have time.


----------



## Coilystep (Feb 26, 2018)

I missed my hair so I took my braids out this weekend. I used mane choice biotin gel and ors leave in (the in the jar with light green on it). 
Today 
Yesterday


----------



## starchgirl (Mar 1, 2018)

Hey ladies - new to this thread but I just did my second ever successful wash and go and I am in love!

Back story, 4A with BSL hair that is very dense but fine, pinspring size coils that shrink to shoulder length and recently discovered I have low porosity hair.

Started using Shea Moisture Low Porisity shampoo and conditioner in the Fall and noticed my hair was more moisturized and defined than ever. Usually do braid and curls but don’t have the time or energy for braiding these days. Was bunning  it all the time but tired of that look.

Been watching You Tube and stumbled across two videos whose tips have given me the best defined wash and gos ever. Last week I got 5 day hair, reset some frizzy portions once. On day 4 hair this week so far. With even less frizz. Think I’ve got a winner! My curl pattern is similar to Naptural85’s but not as silky and gloriously thick.

Regimen is combo of videos with substitution of castor oil after the AV juice and Eco Olive Oil gel from video 1,  then clump small sections of hair to ensure gel goes on the hair from root to tip from video 2 and sat under bonnet dryer for 45-60 minutes, then pineapple each night with an elastic band.

I did my hair Sunday night -Day 1 was a little flat, now at Day 4 and it’s still defined, bouncy, and keeping it moist with a Shea - Coco-AV Gel-Jojoba-Castor Whip.

Here are the videos:


Clumping starts in this video at 1:55


----------



## Sharpened (Mar 2, 2018)

I am going to try the clear Eco Styler one more time on lightly damp hair. Lord, help me - no more gel rocks. If this works, I will try it again with shea butter.


----------



## beauti (Mar 3, 2018)

*This is my wet wash and go ponytail. I also included pics of my hair 80% dry, and the bun I've been wearing.

 Products: Oyin juices and berries, Oyin hair dew, and xtreme wetline(old formula)

 

 


 *


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Mar 3, 2018)

I love this wash and go.

*Finger detangle and cowash*: _Shea Moisture hipo masque_

*Leave-in*: _Shea Moisture manuka honey leave-in
_
*Gel*: _Bronner Brothers Firm Hold Gel_ (HG!!!)

*Styling*: _Let gelled hair completely air dry, then elongate the wng via tension blow drying_


----------



## Alma Petra (Mar 3, 2018)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I love this wash and go.
> 
> *Finger detangle and cowash*: _Shea Moisture hipo masque_
> 
> ...


Can tension blowdrying successfully loosen and elongate a coil without causing frizz? By what factor does it reduce shrinkage?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Mar 3, 2018)

Alma Petra said:


> Can tension blowdrying successfully loosen and elongate a coil without causing frizz? By what factor does it reduce shrinkage?



I'm running out of cell phone power, so later I will share a comparison video.

Because I only tension dry on completely dried hair, I think that's why I'm not getting much frizz.

I did get some frizz at the crown, though (nowhere else). I'm not sure why. Maybe the tension blow drying?!??

My wng does reshrink if I don't band it. Then I have to re-elongate it if I want it stretched again. So, I just make sure to band it overnight.


----------



## Napp (Mar 3, 2018)

I like my results with crece pelo leave in and original xtreme gel. I have multi day hair with this combo.

Day 1






Day 3


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Mar 4, 2018)

Alma Petra said:


> Can tension blowdrying successfully loosen and elongate a coil without causing frizz? By what factor does it reduce shrinkage?



The video I was going to share with you has been deleted.

It clearly showed the very significant, frizz-free stretch achieved for one YouTuber with tension blow drying hair that the YouTuber says was 80% dry.

But I follow another YouTuber's method of waiting until 100% dry because I get a weird shape otherwise.

All of that said, my hair normally dries as an afro. Perhaps that's why the stretch with tension blow drying is so significant for me.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Mar 5, 2018)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I love this wash and go.
> 
> *Finger detangle and cowash*: _Shea Moisture hipo masque_
> 
> ...



I banded my hair from this current wash and go into 7 strategically placed sections. Then in the morning I unbanded a section, tension blow dried the section, and did this until every section was done. I should have done it before my shower, because the shower steam shrank it a little.

But . . . you guys!!!!!!! I am in looooooooooove with my hair! I literally almost teared up when I realized "Wow! I love my hair!!!" I'm so serious (it's been a long hair journey with a lot of effort and expense).

Here are pictures:

https://blossomingfitnatural.files.wordpress.com/2018/03/img_20180305_075413.jpg

https://blossomingfitnatural.files.wordpress.com/2018/03/img_20180305_081511.jpg

https://blossomingfitnatural.files.wordpress.com/2018/03/img_20180305_071127.jpg

https://blossomingfitnatural.files.wordpress.com/2018/03/img_20180305_081301.jpg


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 5, 2018)

@YvetteWithJoy 
You are so pretty. And your hair looks great!


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 5, 2018)

Although I like KCCC I need to find another product because I don't like my day 1 hair with KCCC (it looks too jheri curlish)


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Mar 5, 2018)

GettingKinky said:


> @YvetteWithJoy
> You are so pretty. And your hair looks great!



Thanks so much!


----------



## starchgirl (Mar 5, 2018)

Just updating my last post that due to the power outages on the east coast and a work trip, I could not wash my hair again on Saturday like I planned. 

I was thinking about bringing my products with me on the trip and doing my hair in the hotel, but then I would have to either air dry (which I hate bc it takes my hair all day to dry and I am in a really cold climate on this trip) or experiment with buying a diffuser (which was not a good idea since I’m in meetings with the global head of my group).

So I am now rocking Day 8 hair.  Other than frizzy parts in the front and I am dying to wash my hair - it is still defined. Never had curls last this long. 

Home tomorrow and the second thing I will do after kissing my family is do this style all over again!


----------



## Sharpened (Mar 6, 2018)

Oil wash, shake, and go, wet/damp hair.

With flash:





Without flash:





I wish I could get it to stay like this for a few days. My hair mocks gravity.


----------



## uofmpanther (Mar 10, 2018)

I did a wash n go Sunday with Paul Mitchell The Conditioner and Eco Natural Curl Activating Gel (blue tub).  I then had to leave town for a funeral mid week and didn't get a chance to wash my hair again before I left.  Thankfully, my wash n go from last Sunday is still going strong, which surprised me.  My family keeps complimenting my hair, so I need to do long term wash n goes more often.

To maintain at night, I band the right front section with a cut headband and band the rest in the back in two sections with two Satin scrunched each. I've used water (shower) or a water spritz with oil and a little leave-in to moisturize each day.

I keep trying to upload pictures, but I get an error.  When I get home, I'll just post to my blog and upload that way.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Mar 10, 2018)

Sharpened said:


> Oil wash, shake, and go, wet/damp hair.
> 
> With flash:
> 
> ...



Suuuuuuuuper pretty, ma'am.


----------



## LavenderMint (Mar 10, 2018)

I can’t wait for it to warm up here so I can come back to wng and post pics instead of lurking. It’s just too cold, chilly & windy right now.
The Bronner Bros gel is on my radar. It sounds like it may be a good replacement for the old Wetline.
I don’t know how to work oil-rinsing and gel into the same regimen for a wash n go. @AbsyBlvd or anyone else who knows, any pointers are quite welcome! 

@Sharpened the link you posted about cottony, thready, sheen vs. shine was interesting and enlightening but also a bit confusing. All I can say for sure about my hair is it’s hi-po, around 90% O & 10% S. Nothing short of direct heat gets my hair straight because the coils love to clump. I’ll keep learning about these things though. Thanks for bringing it up!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Mar 10, 2018)

MeaWea said:


> I can’t wait for it to warm up here so I can come back to wng and post pics instead of lurking. It’s just too cold, chilly & windy right now.
> The Bronner Bros gel is on my radar. It sounds like it may be a good replacement for the old Wetline.
> I don’t know how to work oil-rinsing and gel into the same regimen for a wash n go. @AbsyBlvd or anyone else who knows, any pointers are quite welcome!
> 
> * @Sharpened the link you posted about cottony, thready, sheen vs. shine was interesting and enlightening but also a bit confusing. All I can say for sure about my hair is it’s hi-po, around 90% O & 10% S. Nothing short of direct heat gets my hair straight because the coils love to clump. I’ll keep learning about these things though. Thanks for bringing it up!*




Me, too at all of the bolded! That's so crazy.


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 10, 2018)

@MeaWea 
I stopped doing oil rinses now due to either laziness, or a cumulative adverse reaction (I can't recall right now) but when I was consistent, they didn't hinder my wash and go process. After clay/ water rinse, I would rinse with oil. I would wet my head/ hair a little to remove excess and then move on to applying gel.


----------



## LavenderMint (Mar 11, 2018)

AbsyBlvd said:


> @MeaWea
> I stopped doing oil rinses now due to either laziness, or a cumulative adverse reaction (I can't recall right now) but when I was consistent, they didn't hinder my wash and go process. After clay/ water rinse, I would rinse with oil. I would wet my head/ hair a little to remove excess and then move on to applying gel.


I think I’m going to see if I can do it just focused on my ends since that’s where I saw the most benefit. I did NOT enjoy having a greasy neck all week.


----------



## starchgirl (Mar 11, 2018)

For those ladies worried about wet hair in winter, I know it defeats the go part of wash and go - sitting under a bonnet dryer for as little as 15 min gets the outer layer of my hair dry. 60 min gets me 90% dry because my low-po hair hangs on to water. I do it at night, pineapple and I’m good to go.

Same dryer technique keeps me from a greasy neck after palming castor oil thru my hair post conditioner and pre gel, then light rinse.

On Day 4 hair today and it’s so defined. Will redo on Tuesday night. Got a big meeting Thursday and need Day 2 or beyond hair.


----------



## OhTall1 (Mar 14, 2018)

For the past two days I wore a faux hawk with two flat twists on each side.  It looked cute in person and I got some compliments but I couldn't get a good pic of it.

Today's WNG
View media item 129731


----------



## Alma Petra (Mar 14, 2018)

OhTall1 said:


> For the past two days I wore a faux hawk with two flat twists on each side.  It looked cute in person and I got some compliments but I couldn't get a good pic of it.
> 
> Today's WNG
> View media item 129731


Lovely coils. Your hair has grown longer!


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 25, 2018)

My hair gets so many knots. Not single strand knots, multi strand knots. I don't know what to do maybe wash n gos aren't meant for me. :-(


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 29, 2018)

Combed my hair yesterday after DCing with Alikay Naturals Avocado Cream. I left my clay on a little too long and my hair felt a little stripped so I rubbed some Annabelle's Creamy Hair Pudding through my hair before smoothing my whipped Shea butter mix on my length. Topped with diluted Kinky_C.urly Curling Custard.

My hair was wet and white when I removed my scarf this morning, but after 3hrs max, the shea had sunk in and became clear. My hair was still damp/ wet in the mid/back section.


----------



## rileypak (Mar 29, 2018)

@AbsyBlvd
Gorgeous!


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 29, 2018)

rileypak said:


> @AbsyBlvd
> Gorgeous!


Thank you @rileypak


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Mar 29, 2018)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Combed my hair yesterday after DCing with Alikay Naturals Avocado Cream. I left my clay on a little too long and my hair felt a little stripped so I rubbed some Annabelle's Creamy Hair Pudding through my hair before smoothing my whipped Shea butter mix on my length. Topped with diluted Kinky_C.urly Curling Custard.
> 
> My hair was wet and white when I removed my scarf this morning, but after 3hrs max, the shea had sunk in and became clear. My hair was still damp/ wet in the mid/back section.View attachment 427502



So pretty.


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 29, 2018)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> So pretty.



Thank you @YvetteWithJoy


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 2, 2018)

I'm wearing my hair out today (not to work) and I like the way it looks. 
I washed it and let it air dry on Saturday. All day Sunday I had it in a high bun and that really stretched it out. Today it has hang time and swing.  The only issue is that the front is really stretched out from always wearing it twisted and pulled back.


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 3, 2018)

Wearing my wash n go out is a whole new ball game. After day one it either looks really dry or it looks like a Jheri curl. I don’t really like either. I want it to look hydrated, but not wet/greasy. It’s going back into a pony tail tomorrow.


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 6, 2018)

As I was braiding my hair up last night for a braidout, I was thinking I really wish I could get the wash n go to work because it’s less effort. But so far I only really like the way it looks on day 2. Day 1 it’s wet and looks like a Jheri curl and day 3 it looks dry as the Sahara. I don’t have time to redo it every 2 days and I don’t want to go to work with wet hair. I can’t decide if I should spend the effort on making my wash n go last longer or on braidouts. 

How do you ladies keep your wash n go from drying out?


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 6, 2018)

GettingKinky said:


> As I was braiding my hair up last night for a braidout, I was thinking I really wish I could get the wash n go to work because it’s less effort. But so far I only really like the way it looks on day 2. Day 1 it’s wet and looks like a Jheri curl and day 3 it looks dry as the Sahara. I don’t have time to redo it every 2 days and I don’t want to go to work with wet hair. I can’t decide if I should spend the effort on making my wash n go last longer or on braidouts.
> 
> How do you ladies keep your wash n go from drying out?



I think your hair looks great. I also dislike my day 1 hair so I tend to do my hair at night. 

When I started wearing the wash and go, I'd do them pretty frequently as I found this helped to build moisture levels in my hair. I concentrate on putting all my moisture in on wash day. I would also baggy at night.

Now, my hair doesn't tend to dry out before 2 weeks and I find the less I handle my hair, the better. I always (most nights anyway) sleep with silk scarves (I may dampen a scarf and tie my head for a hands-off refresh). I don't tend to experiment with gels. This year, I've been Shea-sliding in the other thread, experimenting with whipped ayurvedic mixes. It means I have to wash my hair 'on time' after about 7 days if I kniw what is good for me, because the Shea/oil mix and my gel sort of glue my strands together lol, but I think that is the only 'con' for me. (Sorry for the ramble)


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 6, 2018)

AbsyBlvd said:


> I think your hair looks great. I also dislike my day 1 hair so I tend to do my hair at night.
> 
> When I started wearing the wash and go, I'd do them pretty frequently as I found this helped to build moisture levels in my hair. I concentrate on putting all my moisture in on wash day. I would also baggy at night.
> 
> Now, my hair doesn't tend to dry out before 2 weeks and I find the less I handle my hair, the better. I always (most nights anyway) sleep with silk scarves (I may dampen a scarf and tie my head for a hands-off refresh). I don't tend to experiment with gels. This year, I've been Shea-sliding in the other thread, experimenting with whipped ayurvedic mixes. It means I have to wash my hair 'on time' after about 7 days if I kniw what is good for me, because the Shea/oil mix and my gel sort of glue my strands together lol, but I think that is the only 'con' for me. (Sorry for the ramble)



Wow 2 weeks before it dries out?  That’s great! If I could get day 2 hair to last a week I’d be so happy.

What do you put in your hat after you wash it? (before you started Shea and be Ayurvedic mixes)


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Apr 6, 2018)

GettingKinky said:


> As I was braiding my hair up last night for a braidout, I was thinking I really wish I could get the wash n go to work because it’s less effort. But so far I only really like the way it looks on day 2. Day 1 it’s wet and looks like a Jheri curl and day 3 it looks dry as the Sahara. I don’t have time to redo it every 2 days and I don’t want to go to work with wet hair. I can’t decide if I should spend the effort on making my wash n go last longer or on braidouts.
> 
> How do you ladies keep your wash n go from drying out?



Great question.

I'm in your same boat, so I'll be watching replies.

In the meantime, I've switched over to twist outs. They take much less time than braid outs, and they stay more elongated and moisturized than my wash and go's.

If ever dry, I can spritz and retwist. Instant moisture.

I install just 12 twists in my entire head, then after takedown separate each piece just once.

I add a little more body and fluff it a bit as the days go on. I chunky twist at night under a loc sock -looking thing from Walgreens. Three fast twists on each half of my head.

Easy.

(Photos enlarge upon click.)


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 6, 2018)

GettingKinky said:


> Wow 2 weeks before it dries out?  That’s great! If I could get day 2 hair to last a week I’d be so happy.
> 
> What do you put in your hat after you wash it? (before you started Shea and be Ayurvedic mixes)



I am a weird one around here in that I'm not a big user of leave-ins. I have one from APB that I dabble with on occasion. Generally I would wash, dc, clay, then apply diluted Kinky Curly gel on naked hair, root to tip.


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 6, 2018)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Great question.
> 
> I'm in your same boat, so I'll be watching replies.
> 
> ...



Your twist out looks great!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Apr 6, 2018)

GettingKinky said:


> Your twist out looks great!



Thanks!

I'm loving it. It kind of looks wash-and-go -ish to me (a little), so I feel like I'm getting the best out of my styling.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Apr 6, 2018)

AbsyBlvd said:


> I am a weird one around here in that I'm not a big user of leave-ins. I have one from APB that I dabble with on occasion. Generally I would wash, dc, clay, then apply diluted Kinky Curly gel on naked hair, root to tip.



I'm with you regarding leave-in. I've discovered that on my hair, it interferes with the styler. I have never had such success with my wash and go's and my twist outs as I am now, using only a super liquidy spray leave-in . . . not a cream leave-in, no matter how thin. I wish I'd known this YEARS ago!


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 8, 2018)

Ok - I’ve decided that I don’t want to relearn how to do braidouts on my natural hair so I have to make wash n gos work.  

How am I just realizing that I have high porosity hair? I think if I can learn how to make my hair hold on to moisture I can get my wash n go to work.

Of to study hi po hair.


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 9, 2018)

I’m going to try and up my washing from 1x to 2x a week. On Saturday I’ll do a wash n go and after my midweek wash I’ll bun. Hopefully that will get my moisture levels up.


----------



## LavenderMint (Apr 10, 2018)

GettingKinky said:


> Ok - I’ve decided that I don’t want to relearn how to do braidouts on my natural hair so I have to make wash n gos work.
> 
> How am I just realizing that I have high porosity hair? I think if I can learn how to make my hair hold on to moisture I can get my wash n go to work.
> 
> Of to study hi po hair.



I feel like there’s more of us with hi po hair here than on YouTube, which is frustrating sometimes.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Apr 10, 2018)

After many years of trying all sorts of things, I am grateful and happy to announce that I have mastered my wash and go. 

Details are here: https://blossomingfitnatural.com/20...-mastered-the-process-the-tools-the-products/

Thank you, everyone, for all of your help!


I can't wait to try Trepadora Papaya Slip Taming Lotion someday as my wash-and-go (and twist out) styler. Someone described it as very slippery until it dries with super duper hold.


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 11, 2018)

This morning I took my hair down from my wash n go ponytail and it was still very curly moist and not frizzy!  I realized that in the past 7 days my hair has been washed 3 times which is highly unusual for me. So I think my new plan to go from 1x to 2x washes per week is a step in the right direction. My damp bun today feels so nice and moist. I will figure out how to get my hair to retain moisture.


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 11, 2018)

Question for you ladies who wash for your wash n go at night. What do you do with your hair while you’re sleeping to keep your cults intact while they’re wet/damp?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Apr 11, 2018)

GettingKinky said:


> Question for you ladies who wash for your wash n go at night. What do you do with your hair while you’re sleeping to keep your cults intact while they’re wet/damp?



I'll be watching for answers as well, but I've done it once with results I loved. What I did was overnight to do Mahogany Curl's method of plopping in a turbie towel! I couldn't believe it, but it worked great!


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 12, 2018)

@YvetteWithJoy  both of the women in those videos have gorgeous hair. I spent the whole time drooling. I wish my hair were that thick.


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 12, 2018)

I don’t watch YouTube tutorials but I think from the few I’ve seen that I’m not smoothing my hair enough when I apply my products. I just want to be done quick, but I’m going to put in a little more effort when I wash on Saturday.


----------



## Alma Petra (Apr 12, 2018)

My roots tend to be straight. What is everybody's trick to get their roots to coil up?


----------



## Alma Petra (Apr 12, 2018)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I'm with you regarding leave-in. I've discovered that on my hair, it interferes with the styler. I have never had such success with my wash and go's and my twist outs as I am now, using only a super liquidy spray leave-in . . . not a cream leave-in, no matter how thin. I wish I'd known this YEARS ago!


I have been saying this for long now. Conditioners and leave-ins frizz up my hair upon contact (with the exception of maybe CJ Smoothing Lotion) but the problem is I need them for moisture. Water and watery leave-ins don't give me moisture. In fact even with a leave-in, my hair dries up way too quickly. But I'm working on finding ways to up my moisture levels. We'll see... My hair is high po when it comes to evaporation and lo po when it comes to moisturization (isn't this totally unfair?)


----------



## Alma Petra (Apr 12, 2018)

GettingKinky said:


> My hair gets so many knots. Not single strand knots, multi strand knots. I don't know what to do maybe wash n gos aren't meant for me. :-(


Since moving to a cold country I started struggling more with knots and the culprit is always these pesky small pieces of lint. I don't know if there is another type of clothes that people can wear in order to keep warm.. 

BTW the lints are also found in all single strand knots that I get (thank God these are less frequent since they are more difficult to undo)


----------



## rileypak (Apr 12, 2018)

GettingKinky said:


> Question for you ladies who wash for your wash n go at night. What do you do with your hair while you’re sleeping to keep your cults intact while they’re wet/damp?


I wrap a microfiber towel around the back half of my head/hair and clip it down at the crown then I put the curly tee towel over all of that. I'll post a pic if I can find one...
ETA: the front half of my head is disrespectful so I hardly ever attempt to WnG it...I just twist it and pin it up in a bun.


----------



## OhTall1 (Apr 12, 2018)

Today's WNG which is just KCKT and KCCC

View media item 129775


----------



## Napp (Apr 12, 2018)

GettingKinky said:


> Question for you ladies who wash for your wash n go at night. What do you do with your hair while you’re sleeping to keep your cults intact while they’re wet/damp?



I love my evolve frizz free hair drying tee.


----------



## Napp (Apr 12, 2018)

Alma Petra said:


> My roots tend to be straight. What is everybody's trick to get their roots to coil up?



Shake the hair using the rake and shake technique or side to side like a wet dog (lol) before letting it air dry. You may also not have enough water in the hair.


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 12, 2018)

GettingKinky said:


> Question for you ladies who wash for your wash n go at night. What do you do with your hair while you’re sleeping to keep your cults intact while they’re wet/damp?



When my hair was shorter, I left it loose and tied with a silk scarf. Now I loosely tie it back with bands formed from cut tights or a banana clip, and secure my ends with the same bands or those ouchless clips. Then I tie everything up with two large silk scarves. My pillow never gets wet.


----------



## Alma Petra (Apr 12, 2018)

Napp said:


> Shake the hair using the rake and shake technique or side to side like a wet dog (lol) before letting it air dry. You may also not have enough water in the hair.


I went and watched a video about the rake and shake method. I will try it next time. 
Thanks a lot for the suggestion!


----------



## Alma Petra (Apr 12, 2018)

OhTall1 said:


> Today's WNG which is just KCKT and KCCC
> 
> View media item 129775


Looks so soft and so moisturized! Is this your favourite combo?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Apr 13, 2018)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Combed my hair yesterday after DCing with Alikay Naturals Avocado Cream. I left my clay on a little too long and my hair felt a little stripped so I rubbed some Annabelle's Creamy Hair Pudding through my hair before smoothing my whipped Shea butter mix on my length. Topped with diluted Kinky_C.urly Curling Custard.
> 
> My hair was wet and white when I removed my scarf this morning, but after 3hrs max, the shea had sunk in and became clear. My hair was still damp/ wet in the mid/back section.



Hi!

What is your review of the Alikay Naturals Avocado Cream DC? How does it compare to the other Alikay DC--the Honey and Sage one? TIA!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Apr 13, 2018)

OhTall1 said:


> For the past two days I wore a faux hawk with two flat twists on each side.  It looked cute in person and I got some compliments but I couldn't get a good pic of it.
> 
> Today's WNG
> View media item 129731



I see your growth! Pretty!


----------



## OhTall1 (Apr 13, 2018)

Alma Petra said:


> Looks so soft and so moisturized! Is this your favourite combo?


Thanks!
I'm not sure if it's my fave.  Every time I think I get a good combo going, the weather changes and my hair ends up hurting my feelings.  LOL!


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 13, 2018)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Hi!
> 
> What is your review of the Alikay Naturals Avocado Cream DC? How does it compare to the other Alikay DC--the Honey and Sage one? TIA!



Hey @YvetteWithJoy I haven't tried the other one (yet...although I'm not sure now if I'm willing). After steadily working my way through the tub for a good while, here's my review of the Avocado Cream:

The scent is minty/herby. It isn't too strong but can be annoying for me, although it doesn't linger. When I first opened the tub I was taken aback by just how bright green this DC is, and I'm really not a fan of the colour. And there are little bits in it that can get stuck in my hair. 

Initially, a comparison between this and APB's Ultra Conditioning Souflee, yielded similar results but over time the Alikay Naturals has just...lacked in every way and I found myself mixing it to use it up. I missed that slippy feel with this DC and although it leaves my hair feeling ok, it doesn't provide lasting moisture (for my hair). It's fine to use as when my hair is 'balanced' but after a protein treatment, on its own it's just not enough. 

For the mere fact that I can't buy my 'HGs' OTG, I could repurchase this if I was in a pinch but it just seems mediocre. I'd be more inclined to try something from The Mane Choice. The Alikay Honey & Sage was on my radar but now after this one's performance, and reading the most recent reviews here IDK.


----------



## Alma Petra (Apr 13, 2018)

OhTall1 said:


> Thanks!
> I'm not sure if it's my fave.  Every time I think I get a good combo going, the weather changes and my hair ends up hurting my feelings.  LOL!


Ah my hair is always hurting my feelings. I know the feeling


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Apr 13, 2018)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Hey @YvetteWithJoy I haven't tried the other one (yet...although I'm not sure now if I'm willing). After steadily working my way through the tub for a good while, here's my review of the Avocado Cream:
> 
> The scent is minty/herby. It isn't too strong but can be annoying for me, although it doesn't linger. When I first opened the tub I was taken aback by just how bright green this DC is, and I'm really not a fan of the colour. And there are little bits in it that can get stuck in my hair.
> 
> ...



Thanks so much.

Little bits, huh? Sigh. I used the Honey and Sage one yesterday for the first time. Amazing on my hair. I was so surprised! I haven't liked this brand otherwise.

But it contains little bits. Hard to remove.


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 13, 2018)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Thanks so much.
> 
> Little bits, huh? Sigh. I used the Honey and Sage one yesterday for the first time. Amazing on my hair. I was so surprised! I haven't liked this brand otherwise.
> 
> But it contains little bits. Hard to remove.



No worries at all. Your hair is hi-po so may respond well. I'm noticing a correlation lol. Good to know the Honey and Sage has the same issue regarding the bits. Thank you.


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 14, 2018)

I can’t stop watching Mahogany Curls videos!  Her hair is so bouncy and shiny and thick. And even when she plays around with her curls they bounce back. If I stretch out a curl it stays stretched out. Her hair even seems bouncy without any product on it.  I think I need to focus on my hair health.


----------



## Alma Petra (Apr 14, 2018)

Which one is the best The Mane Choice gel?


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 14, 2018)

This morning I watched the Mahogany curls KCCC video and I did my hair the same way. It’s way less product than I normally use and more raking/smoothie than I do. I can already tell that it looks better than normal. 
My string curls in the front are less stringy and it looks more full. 

I also did a few other things differently I didn’t shampoo and I’ve been damp bunning for the last 3 days. 

Why have I resisted watching videos for so long???


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Apr 14, 2018)

GettingKinky said:


> This morning I watched the Mahogany curls KCCC video and I did my hair the same way. It’s way less product than I normally use and more raking/smoothie than I do. I can already tell that it looks better than normal.
> My string curls in the front are less stringy and it looks more full.
> 
> I also did a few other things differently I didn’t shampoo and I’ve been damp bunning for the last 3 days.
> ...



Yay!

Here's a thread you might enjoy:

https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/video-collection-best-most-helpful-hair-videos.813683/


----------



## Alma Petra (Apr 14, 2018)

I just can't get over how amazing this WnG turned out 


Her curl pattern is very close to mine. I just don't know what these people do to get such amazing WnGs!


----------



## Coilystep (Apr 14, 2018)

Alma Petra said:


> Which one is the best The Mane Choice gel?


I’ve only ever used the biotin one.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Apr 14, 2018)

Alma Petra said:


> I just can't get over how amazing this WnG turned out
> 
> 
> Her curl pattern is very close to mine. I just don't know what these people do to get such amazing WnGs!



Pretty. She shows exactly what she does, right? Are you saying that no matter what works for others, it will not work on your hair? If so, aw maaaan.


----------



## Alma Petra (Apr 14, 2018)

Coilystep said:


> I’ve only ever used the biotin one.


What do you combine it with? Do you get the same flaking problem that other people have been complaining of?


----------



## Alma Petra (Apr 14, 2018)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Pretty. She shows exactly what she does, right? Are you saying that no matter what works for others, it will not work on your hair? If so, aw maaaan.


It's so pretty it makes me wanna cry 
What she does is so straightforward. Of course it won't work on my hair lol. I was hoping that there might be another secret... Do you think it might be the products?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Apr 14, 2018)

Alma Petra said:


> It's so pretty it makes me wanna cry
> What she does is so straightforward. Of course it won't work on my hair lol. I was hoping that there might be another secret... Do you think it might be the products?



Idk. I wish I knew.

It seems to always come down to an interaction among products, technique, and the hair's properties. There's so much room for variability in outcome.


----------



## Alma Petra (Apr 14, 2018)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Idk. I wish I knew.
> 
> It seems to always come down to an interaction among products, technique, and the hair's properties. There's so much room for variability in outcome.



It's this thing about the darned hair's properties. If I hadn't experienced nice results on my hair in the past... I'm inclined to think that my hair just can't do it. Yet I keep trying. Sometimes I think that maybe I don't have the correct moisture/protein balance, or that the hard water is having an effect on my hair, etc etc.

Maybe I should purchase the Mielle products and see how my hair will respond to them...


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 14, 2018)

I spoke too soon. This wash n go was an epic fail!  It’s shrank like crazy and I didn’t have enough gel to prevent frizz. Oh well. I’ll try something different next week.


----------



## Nightingale (Apr 14, 2018)

Alma Petra said:


> It's this thing about the darned hair's properties. If I hadn't experienced nice results on my hair in the past... I'm inclined to think that my hair just can't do it. Yet I keep trying. Sometimes I think that maybe I don't have the correct moisture/protein balance, *or that the hard water is having an effect on my hair*, etc etc.
> 
> Maybe I should purchase the Mielle products and see how my hair will respond to them...



My hard water made my hair stiffer and hair products act funky. This is why I use a chelating poo every wash. Do you chelate?


----------



## Alma Petra (Apr 15, 2018)

Nightingale said:


> My hard water made my hair stiffer and hair products act funky. This is why I use a chelating poo every wash. Do you chelate?


I tried the ORS creamy aloe shampoo before but that was a long time ago. I also tried using an EDTA solution. I didn't notice a difference. That's why I don't think that it's the hard water though I know that I have hard water. On the other hand my hair would probably not tolerate frequent shampooing specially since chelating shampoos are mighty strong. I haven't yet learnt the art of fully re-moisturizing my hair after shampooing. I even water wash my twa mostly nowadays...


----------



## Alma Petra (Apr 15, 2018)

You guys I had an accidental good twa day AGAIN!!
















The problem is when I try to replicate the exact same process again, I get completely different results, and not in a good way


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 15, 2018)

my first washngo of the year turned out great...until the weather dropped 40 degrees today. 

 Hopefully it will soften up.   I'm going to have to break down and buy UFD gel to see if it compares to the original gel because I'm finally out of Sweet soul Magic curl stimulator gel 


 i'll post a picture later once I'm off work


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 15, 2018)

I’m back in a damp bun today. I didn’t feel like trying to fix my failed wash n go from yesterday.


----------



## Coilystep (Apr 16, 2018)

@Alma Petra I usually use her 3 n 1 conditioner or ors ghee leave in conditioner wither the biotin gel.
I did get flakes  once or twice but don’t really remember what combination I used.
I think the key is to make sure your hair is soaking wet.


----------



## Coilystep (Apr 16, 2018)

Today I used the biotin 
gel and the 3n1 conditioner.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Apr 16, 2018)

Beautiful, @Alma Petra! Congrats!!!

Gorgeous as usual, [USER=402853]@Coilystep.[/USER]


----------



## Coilystep (Apr 16, 2018)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Beautiful, @Alma Petra! Congrats!!!
> 
> Gorgeous as usual, [USER=402853]@Coilystep.[/USER]


Thanks @YvetteWithJoy


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 16, 2018)

Second day.


----------



## discodumpling (Apr 17, 2018)

Still washing and going...although my curls are pretty flat after a blow out & flat iron from a couple weeks ago. It takes 4-6 weeks of care to bring them back! #trauma
Anyway I'm here to find new wash n go products. After a little over 2 yrs of ORS naturals I'm ready for a change. My curls still clump and look good i guess...but I feel like I could do better. So I'll be lurking & drooling in this thread for ideas!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 18, 2018)

Fresh washngo just used xtreme wetline gel by itself.  


Dew points arent the greatest today though.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Apr 20, 2018)

Sorry in advance for the long post ladies!

I've been natural for over a decade and I had never done a wash and go until recently. Initially I was turned off by the idea that I would have to co-wash/restyle daily. Then I heard about shingling and saw how time consuming it was and I decided wash and gos were not for me.

@YvetteWithJoy mentioned her wng process in another thread and got me interested. Then I saw someone on YT who made her wng last for two weeks. That's more my speed. So I've been trialing wngs for the past month or so.

My hair: type 4a (I think), TBL, low po, high density, medium to coarse strands

My problems:

I normally wash every 2 weeks and I really don't have time to wash and style more frequently, so I really need to get at least a week out of my wng and then be able to put it in a bun or something until my next wash day.
My hair is very, very frizzy and more kinky wavy than curly or coily, so it's really hard to find products that will give me definition and cut down on frizz
My hair is tangle prone so I really need a gel with a strong hold to keep the curls separated during the week, and I really have to be on the lookout for SSKs.
My hair is long and extremely dense, so it takes a long time to style. Because of this I'm reluctant to try a lot of different products. If my wng turns out bad and I have to redo it, that could take hours.
My process (so far):

*Oil rinse*/pre-poo - I use grapeseed oil, coconut oil, and JBCO (w/castor oil focused on the ends) - this is new to my regimen but I added it to try to combat tangles from having my hair loose for so long
*Shampoo* - I have been using Elucence MB shampoo for years. This wash day I did a Rhassoul clay mask and I loved it. I plan to alternate the clay and shampoo, so I will shampoo once a month and do the mask once a month.
*DC* - I DC with every wash. I used to use Silk Dreams VS, but now I make my own DC. This week I started adding ayurvedic powders to my DC, so we'll see if it makes a difference in my hair.
*Detangle* - I detangle in the shower (with a wide tooth seamless comb) as I'm rinsing out my DC. Thinking about moving this step to after my oil rinse to avoid manipulating my hair once the clay or conditioner is in.
*Style* - I use a leave in, creamy moisturizer, and gel. I use the shingling method and diffuse on low or cool. I'll detail the products I've tried in a separate post.
The styling process for me takes hours. Like 2 hours to shingle and another 1-2 hours to diffuse completely dry. BUT, that's still less time than I spend on any other style except a wet bun. Twists to wear out of the house take me about 5 hours to do, and I don't even make them small. And I'm low po so my hair takes days to dry if I want to do a twist out or braid out. I usually have large blocks of time where my hair can't be seen while I'm waiting for my hair to dry for a style. I had to start wearing head wraps and beanies to cover it so I can go out.

At least with the wng I have the option of leaving after 2 hours if I need to, although I prefer my hair to be dry. And I can dry for just a few minutes and then come back and diffuse the rest later. Overall it has definitely shortened my wash day and made life a little easier.

Also, I think my styling time will get shorter as I perfect my regimen. I hope so anyway.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Apr 20, 2018)

*First wng:*

Shampoo: Elucence MB
DC: DIY
Leave in: As I Am
Moisturizer: As I Am twist defining cream
Gel: Eco styler Krystal
I got good definition with this combo. By day 5 I had really big hair, but I still liked it. Made it to day 6 I think before I moisturized again and put it in a bun until my next wash day.

I use my denman to spread product through my hair and help my curls form. Then I shingle. I don't think raking and smoothing would give me the same effect and my hair probably wouldn't last a week with that method, but I might try it at some point.

I pineapple at night, but I don't use a hair tie. I just push all my hair to the top of my head and put my bonnet over it. In the morning I just shake it out and go.

After a week I spray with water, moisturize with S curl, seal heavily with oil or Shea butter and bun for week two.

*Second wng:*

Shampoo: Elucence MB
DC: DIY
Leave in: Water + Aloe vera juice + castor oil
Moisturizer: Curls Blueberry and Coconut hair milk + As I Am twist defining cream (don't think I need both but I wanted to finish the As I Am)
Gel: tried Aunt Jackie's and Bronner Bros, but neither gave me any definition; ended up rinsing and using Eco styler Krystal
I got great definition with this combo. My hair was really flat on day one, but it got bigger as the week went on. Never got as big as WNG #1 though. I like the Curls hair milk a lot. I went 7 days before bunning, but I could have gone longer for sure. Even with working out and everything, this one held up really well.

*Third wng:*

Cleanser: Rhassoul clay mask - ACV, Grapeseed oil, Sweet Almond oil, AVJ, water, neem powder, brahmi powder
DC: DIY
Leave in: S curl
Moisturizer: Curls hair milk
Gel: DIY flaxseed gel + Wetline Xtreme blue gel (new formula)
The Rhassoul clay mask was wonderful. Very moisturizing and my hair was really defined even after I rinsed it out.

The flaxseed gel wasn't taming my frizz so I tried wetline. It didn't flake or bead up on me so I thought it was ok. I had to use A LOT of wetline to get definition. Way more than with Eco styler. After diffusing, my hair was really big. Like day 5-6 hair. I was just going to go with it because I didn't look bad, but the next day my hair felt really dry.

I did a quick co wash with Suave tropical coconut, then used the same conditioner as my leave in. I used Curls hair milk and As I Am to moisturize and Eco styler as my gel. The result was better. Looked more like my first wash and go. I should be able to get a week out of it now, but it will be big for sure.


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 21, 2018)

@FoxxyLocs I hope my hair gets to be as long as yours one day. I’ve never tried shingling because I know I don’t have the pateience, but maybe one day I’ll give it a try.


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 21, 2018)

Day 2 hair. Damp. After conditioning with SM B.oabab and Tea Tree Oils Low Porosity con, and clay. I sprayed on a diluted TMC Green Apple Fruit Medley kids leave-in, and applied KCCC (also diluted). My hair felt notably soft after rinsing the clay, and the softness has maintained.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Apr 21, 2018)

GettingKinky said:


> @FoxxyLocs I hope my hair gets to be as long as yours one day. I’ve never tried shingling because I know I don’t have the pateience, but maybe one day I’ll give it a try.



It does take a long time, but it doesn't feel like a lot of work. It's an easy process and will probably go much quicker if your hair is shorter/less dense. It's worth it for me to get my hair to last for 7+ days.


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 21, 2018)

I semi-shingled this morning. I didn’t do every single curl, but I did waaaay smaller sections than I normally do. I’ll see if it turn out any differently than normal.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Apr 21, 2018)

If anybody has a recommendation for a strong hold gel, let me know. I'd really like to replace Eco styler because I don't like the ingredients, but nothing I've tried gives me the same hold and definition. I need something that will make my hair crunchy.

I'm going to revisit the Bronner Bros gel and try using more or layering with another gel. And I'm going to try the clear Wetline Xtreme. 

I really don't want to buy Kinky Curly or Miss Jessie's because of how expensive they are. I could probably get one or two washes from one container. Not very cost effective. They would be a last resort.


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 21, 2018)

I think all the raking and shingling makes my hair too big. I’m not into that much volume for my hair.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 21, 2018)

FoxxyLocs said:


> *First wng:*
> 
> Shampoo: Elucence MB
> DC: DIY
> ...


Wow!!! That’s a head of hair!!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 22, 2018)

I can’t use a leave in when I washngo. My hair will never dry.  It’s too much product.  

Thinking about trying a spray leave in. I liked Alikays lemongrass


----------



## discodumpling (Apr 22, 2018)

I've been washing and going consistently for several years. Rarely do I get a "fail" any more. It's really about knowing which products play well together and what layers YOU personally need for a successful wash n go. 
Today I changed most of my products and had great success with the following. 
Every great wash n go begins with a good DC. Sure I advocate for a mid week cowash but my DC is at the heart of my weekly care & treatment routine. 
DC: Schwarzkopf GLISS Ultra moisturizing Keratin. Loved it. Cant wait to use it again next week! It says 1-2 mind. BUT a DC means heat for me so I was under the dryer for an hour
 After I rinsed the DC I begin with my base layer/leave-in.  Another new addition to the reggie...Schwarzkopf GLISS Ultra Moisturizing Keratin Leavein. This is a spray application and I LOVED IT. So much slip and com bability! 
My next layer is always a moisturizer and again it is new and I was skeptical. Cause I viewed tons of negative YouTube reviews AFTER I had purchased it! But Carol's Daughter Pracaxi did well for me. 
Topped it all with Eco Olive Oil and dried under the dryer, a little bit with the blow dryer and then went for a walk in the park for an hour. 

My hair is light yet defined and moisturized. Let's see if it makes it to my mid week wash on Wednesday.


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 22, 2018)

Next weekend I’m going to try clay washing to see if I can herb more moisture in my hair. Maybe I’ll even do a cherry Lola first.


----------



## discodumpling (Apr 24, 2018)

So the combination above lasted til this morning. It needs an extra layer of something to make it last longer. This morning I repeated the process except for DCing. I'll rock this for 2 or 3 days then re-do my wash n go on Friday for my b'day dinner with friends. 
I like the way it feels but for me a wash n go should last AT LEAST 3-4 days. You are a bawwwsss if you get 5-7 days


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Apr 24, 2018)

I got the best wash and go ever by using the eco styler flaxseed and castor oil gel. I am amazed at how well my hair came out. I did a few things different and ugh it's just perfection. My hair is so soft and even though I cut alot of hair off last week to finally get my twists to be uniformly thick from root to tip this stuff along with layering my leave in jbco and shea butter under it gave me soooo much stretch.

This is day 2 hair


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 25, 2018)

Any thoughts on the gold ecostyler?


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Apr 25, 2018)

I tried another wash and go, this time without shingling. 

The thing that made the difference was detangling with my fingers instead of my comb. I used TJ Nourish Spa conditioner to co-wash, finger detangled, and rinsed. Then applied more conditioner as my leave in (while in the shower), and Curls blueberry and coconut hair milk. Split my hair into only TWO sections and used the praying hands method to smooth the product in. Then I left my hair dripping wet and got out of the shower to apply the gel. I used Eco styler argan oil gel and applied in 6 sections using the praying hands method to smooth. 

It took all of 15 minutes and my hair is so defined! I didn't even need the gel for definition. The comb was basically combing all my curls out and then I was applying all the products and shingling trying to get them back. I thought my hair was naturally frizzy, but it was me making it that way. I mean it's still a little frizzy, but nothing like before. 

I am super excited that I don't have to shingle to get curl definition. I had resigned myself to a 2 hour wash and go, but 15 minutes is amazing! All this time I've been natural and could not figure out why my hair would look defined with conditioner in but not after rinsing it out. I am so happy I found this thread!

I still diffused instead of air drying b/c I don't like having wet hair on my neck and my clothes. Now I can go back and retry all those gels that weren't giving me definition before.


----------



## Nightingale (Apr 25, 2018)

FoxxyLocs said:


> I tried another wash and go, this time without shingling.
> 
> The thing that made the difference was detangling with my fingers instead of my comb. I used TJ Nourish Spa conditioner to co-wash, finger detangled, and rinsed. Then applied more conditioner as my leave in (while in the shower), and Curls blueberry and coconut hair milk. Split my hair into only TWO sections and used the praying hands method to smooth the product in. Then I left my hair dripping wet and got out of the shower to apply the gel. I used Eco styler argan oil gel and applied in 6 sections using the praying hands method to smooth.
> 
> ...



Your WnG looks great!  When I did WnGs regularly, I learned fast that combs brushed out my curls too. Fingers for the win!


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 25, 2018)

Hmmm. I’d just been thinking that my ouidad double detangler is hurting my curl pattern. I’m just not sure that I’m ready to switch to finger detangling.  I keep hoping that since I only comb when my hair is soaking wet and covered with conditioner and the comb teeth are wide, that combing isn’t hurting my curls.


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 25, 2018)

@FoxxyLocs I’m happy to hear that you got good results without shingling. My wash n go is really quick and I always wonder if I spent a lot more time it would look significantly different.


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 25, 2018)

discodumpling said:


> Still washing and going...although my curls are pretty flat after a blow out & flat iron from a couple weeks ago. It takes 4-6 weeks of care to bring them back! #trauma
> Anyway I'm here to find new wash n go products. After a little over 2 yrs of ORS naturals I'm ready for a change. My curls still clump and look good i guess...but I feel like I could do better. So I'll be lurking & drooling in this thread for ideas!



How are your curls different after a flat iron?  What do you have to do to recover them?


----------



## discodumpling (Apr 26, 2018)

GettingKinky said:


> How are your curls different after a flat iron?  What do you have to do to recover them?


 Flat is an understatement. After a flat iron my curls take weeks to bounce back. It takes lots of protein treatments to encourage my curls to form again. 
Right now my curls are stretched out into waves that end in curls.


----------



## discodumpling (Apr 26, 2018)

shawnyblazes said:


> Any thoughts on the gold ecostyler?


 it's a no for me. Flakes like I don't know what? Good 1st daY hair but pointless beyond that. Especially for folks like me that need 3-5 days out of their hairdo.


----------



## Sharpened (Apr 26, 2018)

GettingKinky said:


> Hmmm. I’d just been thinking that my ouidad double detangler is hurting my curl pattern. I’m just not sure that I’m ready to switch to finger detangling.  I keep hoping that since I only comb when my hair is soaking wet and covered with conditioner and the comb teeth are wide, that combing isn’t hurting my curls.


You could try a combo of a tool and finger detangling:


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Apr 26, 2018)

Sharpened said:


> You could try a combo of a tool and finger detangling:



I always combed my hair this way. I thought everybody did this, lol. But at the end I would comb through the section and make sure all the knots were out and I think that's where I was combing out all the curls.


----------



## Sharpened (Apr 26, 2018)

FoxxyLocs said:


> I always combed my hair this way. I thought everybody did this, lol. But at the end I would comb through the section and make sure all the knots were out and I think that's where I was combing out all the curls.


I only use a tool every 1-2 months because of that very reason. It takes 4 washings to get my coils back.


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 26, 2018)

Maybe it's because I use clay regularly, but when I comb my hair and then wash it, my hair clumps just fine after. I've never tried a wash n go with a brush or comb.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Apr 26, 2018)

I also noticed that when my hair was soaking  wet in the shower, it didn't seem as dense since it was weighed down with water. That's why I was able to use only two sections instead of lots of small sections like I did when my hair was just damp. 

I used slightly smaller sections for the gel so I could get to my roots.


----------



## OhTall1 (Apr 30, 2018)

Today's WNG
I did a demi permanent color (Wella 5N) yesterday to get rid of my grays.

View media item 129819


----------



## GettingKinky (May 1, 2018)

I’m pretty sure wash n gos are DESTROYING my ends. What do you ladies do to keep them from tangling?


----------



## FoxxyLocs (May 2, 2018)

GettingKinky said:


> I’m pretty sure wash n gos are DESTROYING my ends. What do you ladies do to keep them from tangling?



I've only been doing them for a short time, but using a gel with a really firm hold basically freezes my curls keeps my ends separated. The cast wears off after a couple of days, but my ends stay separated until I wash again. I have noticed slightly more SSKs, but nothing alarming. 

I'm interested to hear what other people are doing because I want to experiment with a softer  hold but I don't want tangles.


----------



## GettingKinky (May 2, 2018)

FoxxyLocs said:


> I've only been doing them for a short time, but using a gel with a really firm hold basically freezes my curls keeps my ends separated. The cast wears off after a couple of days, but my ends stay separated until I wash again. I have noticed slightly more SSKs, but nothing alarming.
> 
> I'm interested to hear what other people are doing because I want to experiment with a softer  hold but I don't want tangles.



I didn’t realize how bad my ends were getting until I started finger detangling. I wasn’t having any issues  combing my hair in the shower so I thought everything was fine. But now I’m feeling tons of single strand knots, many strands with multiple knots and when I finger comb I find strands that are knotted together. I feel like I should give up this style but I don’t want to start over with braidouts.


----------



## Britt (May 2, 2018)

OhTall1 said:


> Today's WNG
> I did a demi permanent color (Wella 5N) yesterday to get rid of my grays.
> 
> View media item 129819


I just started looking through this thread towards the end. I really like your wash n goes. It looks super cute on your length. I currently have a twa that's in braids but I would like to give wash n go's a try in a few months.  How often do you wash n go? How do you preserve your hair at night?


----------



## OhTall1 (May 2, 2018)

Hey @Britt
I shampoo on Sundays and co-wash or wash 1-2 times a week based on workouts (I'm swimming right now, so more washing to get out the chlorine).  At night I just put it up in a bandana and spritz it in the morning.

Good luck!  I have a bunch of pictures in an album here if you want to see my good, bad and ugly all in one place.


----------



## Britt (May 3, 2018)

OhTall1 said:


> Hey @Britt
> I shampoo on Sundays and co-wash or wash 1-2 times a week based on workouts (I'm swimming right now, so more washing to get out the chlorine).  At night I just put it up in a bandana and spritz it in the morning.
> 
> Good luck!  I have a bunch of pictures in an album here if you want to see my good, bad and ugly all in one place.


@OhTall1 Thanks for this!!!! I'm gonna check it out for your product reviews/comments/suggestions.


----------



## GGsKin (May 3, 2018)

GettingKinky said:


> I’m pretty sure wash n gos are DESTROYING my ends. What do you ladies do to keep them from tangling?



I know for a fact that I would make faster length progress if I didn't wear my hair in a wash n go everyday but I enjoy wearing my hair loose for the most part. I stay in S+D mode down to the strand lol. I try to ignore them but because I use my fingers that's extremely difficult for me.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (May 5, 2018)

Yesterday's wng didn't turn out as nice as my last one. I'm wondering if shampoo is the culprit. Maybe I should switch to just clay and co-washing.

I also used Wetline clear gel for the first time, but I knew before I put the gel on that my hair was extra frizzy.

I air dried too. Idk if that made a difference.


----------



## discodumpling (May 5, 2018)

GettingKinky said:


> I’m pretty sure wash n gos are DESTROYING my ends. What do you ladies do to keep them from tangling?



Wash n go's are most definitely not a protective style. It's a wonder many of us thrive and retain length rocking a wash n go exclusively.  Our ends are constantly being abused and exposed. To minimize the impact every(styling) product I use must have great SLIP and contain some sort of conditioning agent. Regular protein treatments to keep my strands smooth yet flexible are also a must. As a wash n go girl, I trim quarterly...any longer is asking to sacrifice length & health. 
Technique is also a factor in taking care of your ends. Smooth your products from the root to the tip and don't be scared of the gel! A heavy application is better than one lacking enough product.


----------



## GettingKinky (May 5, 2018)

discodumpling said:


> Wash n go's are most definitely not a protective style. It's a wonder many of us thrive and retain length rocking a wash n go exclusively.  Our ends are constantly being abused and exposed. To minimize the impact every(styling) product I use must have great SLIP and contain some sort of conditioning agent. Regular protein treatments to keep my strands smooth yet flexible are also a must. As a wash n go girl, I trim quarterly...any longer is asking to sacrifice length & health.
> Technique is also a factor in taking care of your ends. Smooth your products from the root to the tip and don't be scared of the gel! A heavy application is better than one lacking enough product.



How do you trim?  Do Ku straighten first. I just now trimmed my hair while it’s kinky. It feels great but probably looks horrible.


----------



## discodumpling (May 5, 2018)

GettingKinky said:


> How do you trim?  Do Ku straighten first. I just now trimmed my hair while it’s kinky. It feels great but probably looks horrible.


I usually self trim by putting my wet hair into 4 twists and snipping the rough ends. However I treated myself to a Dominican blowout, flatiron and deep trim for Easter and my hair still smells burnt! I got a nice even trim and my hair lays better but that smell is driving me nuts!


----------



## GGsKin (May 5, 2018)

GettingKinky said:


> How do you trim?  Do Ku straighten first. I just now trimmed my hair while it’s kinky. It feels great but probably looks horrible.




Was this your first time trimming while your hair is kinky?
You didn't ask me but I've only dusted and trimmed my hair in its while kinky/coily- coil by coil or in twists. The differing layers are relatively even but would possibly look cra cra straight. I haven't straightened it in 4 years. Down the line, I will eventually straighten for a trim to even things up.


----------



## GettingKinky (May 5, 2018)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Was this your first time trimming while your hair is kinky?
> You didn't ask me but I've only dusted and trimmed my hair in its while kinky/coily- coil by coil or in twists. The differing layers are relatively even but would possibly look cra cra straight. I haven't straightened it in 4 years. Down the line, I will eventually straighten for an trim to even things up.



This was my first time trimming while kinky. I usually get my hair straightened and have my stylist trim it. But I’m not sure when/if I will straighten again.  I just did small sections and trimmed off the ends I didn’t like. I probably needed to trim more, but I chickened out.


----------



## GettingKinky (May 5, 2018)

Today I used Shea butter on my ends over my KCKT and before the KCCC. They feel so moisturized. Next time I’m going to use Shea butter on all of my hair.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (May 12, 2018)

Did my last two wng without shampoo and they were definitely less frizzy, so I guess shampoo is out. I'm thinking about doing a clay wash once a month and co-washing in between.

Yesterday I tried plopping. It didn't really dry my hair any faster, but it did make it more comfortable to take a nap with my hair wet, so I guess that's something. I left the t-shirt on for around 6 hours and my hair is still wet almost 24 hours after washing.

I also tried TJ's Nourish Spa conditioner. I like it a lot even though it has cones. I'll see how it performs long term.

The result is a little fluffier than when I diffuse, but not a huge difference. I'll continue air drying most of the time, but I probably won't bother with plopping unless I need to go to sleep.


----------



## Karmi (May 16, 2018)

I came to the same conclusion. I can't use shampoo not even sulfate free shampoos. It dries my hair out terribly then I'm fighting to get the moisture back into my curls. I skipped shampoo the last wash days and just cleansed with the As I Am Luxe Cowash and my curls have come back to life. I used to only clay wash but got lazy with it.
I'm going to switch up my regimine to clay wash once a month and co-cleanse every week. If I start noticing build up on my scalp I'll add clay to my cowash to up the cleansing affect.

Added a pic of my wng after only cowashing the last 2 weeks.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (May 18, 2018)

I had thought it was the comb that was making my hair frizzy. The last couple wng's I did, I cut out the shampoo and still used my comb. As long as I let the water run through my hair after combing, my curls are fine. Shampoo is the problem. 

I tried finger combing but I didn't like it. It took much longer than when I detangle with a comb. I do use my fingers to work out the knots, but my comb will remain as my primary detangling tool. I'm due for a clay wash soon. I'll try to get it done this weekend if I have time.


----------



## GettingKinky (May 18, 2018)

I think I’m going to take a break from wash n gos for awhile. My ends just tangle too much :-(  and I haven’t reached my length goals yet. I may try again when I get to WL.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (May 18, 2018)

I tried a cream, gel, and foam wash and go similar to the method below and got similar results, LOTS of definition, and lots of compliments. I did not get much elongation, but oh, well. 

I blogged about it here, pictures included: https://blossomingfitnatural.com/20...possible-de-bulking-my-wash-and-go-attempt-2/

INTERESTINGLY, the new-to-me salon I went to yesterday (Her Growing Hands Salon) does a foam and gel wash and go! What are the chances? The salon uses the following products, which I'll try some day since I believe I have these products already:

Liquid
Oil _(the salon uses the salon owner’s hair growth oil, I'll use my own oil blend)_
Gel: _Design Essentials Natural Honey CurlForming Custard with Honey & Chamomille_
Foam: _Nairobi Wrapp-It Shine Foaming Lotion_

I just wanted to share while I'm logged in to do my hair length/growth updates. I'm going back on social media break so I won't be able to reply to any posts here. (Please feel free to contact me at the blog if you have questions/comments/feedback.)

Happy healthy hair growing, all!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (May 18, 2018)

FoxxyLocs said:


> I had thought it was the comb that was making my hair frizzy. The last couple wng's I did, I cut out the shampoo and still used my comb. As long as I let the water run through my hair after combing, my curls are fine. Shampoo is the problem.
> 
> I tried finger combing but I didn't like it. It took much longer than when I detangle with a comb. I do use my fingers to work out the knots, but my comb will remain as my primary detangling tool. I'm due for a clay wash soon. I'll try to get it done this weekend if I have time.



Very helpful! Thanks for posting.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (May 18, 2018)

I'm going to purchase and try Urbanbella Cre'Gel sooner or later. The Urbanbella salon is located in Atlanta, I believe. The owner says that the Cre'Gel product is more elongating than her other gel, despite the naming of the other gel.

The non lathering cleanser looks interesting. She also has a product *not yet* on her site as of today, called Tamu Curls, I believe. Based on my goals of having an elongated wash and go, she recommended that I request a sample of it if I purchase the Cre'Gel.

I've watched a few YouTube demos of her products. I like the reviews at her site, but didn't learn too, too much from the YouTube videos. I'm curious enough about the Cre'Gel to try to get a sample. She has a few sample bundles/kits, so I may invest in one of them.

These products are a bit pricey. Still, thought I'd share.  If anyone gets these, please do share your review.

Blessings, all!

P.S. Has anyone tried any of the CurlMix premade gels? If so, what is your review? TIA!


----------



## GettingKinky (May 19, 2018)

FoxxyLocs said:


> I had thought it was the comb that was making my hair frizzy. The last couple wng's I did, I cut out the shampoo and still used my comb. As long as I let the water run through my hair after combing, my curls are fine. Shampoo is the problem.
> 
> I tried finger combing but I didn't like it. It took much longer than when I detangle with a comb. I do use my fingers to work out the knots, but my comb will remain as my primary detangling tool. I'm due for a clay wash soon. I'll try to get it done this weekend if I have time.



Did combing make your curls looser than when you finger detangle?  That was why I switched to finger detangling, but I don’t think I’m getting all my shed hair out with my fingers.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (May 19, 2018)

GettingKinky said:


> Did combing make your curls looser than when you finger detangle?  That was why I switched to finger detangling, but I don’t think I’m getting all my shed hair out with my fingers.



I didn't see any difference in my curls after combing. I just let the water run through my hair for 1-2 min after combing and my curls looked normal. I definitely got more shed hair with the comb than with my fingers.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (May 21, 2018)

I put my hair in twists and noticed I have some breakage at my crown. I'm wondering if it's from the Eco styler. I've always had some short pieces at the crown area, but it seems worse than normal. I had been saying I wanted to find a protein free gel to replace Eco styler, but I feel more motivated to stop using it now. I don't want to damage my hair. 

The breakage is not that bad, so I'm just going to switch to another gel and keep an eye on that area.


----------



## Daina (May 21, 2018)

Did my first WnG of the season after having straight hair for 3 weeks. I clarified and then did a cassia gloss and DC. I used Giovanni direct leave-in and Ecostyler olive oil. Today is day 3 hair, pics are a little messy cause I fell asleep on the couch last night and didn't wear my bonnet. Going to refresh with water and Giovanni tonight where needed and will also try to break the crunch. What oil works well for you to break the cast?


----------



## Coilystep (May 21, 2018)

Daina said:


> Did my first WnG of the season after having straight hair for 3 weeks. I clarified and then did a cassia gloss and DC. I used Giovanni direct leave-in and Ecostyler olive oil. Today is day 3 hair, pics are a little messy cause I fell asleep on the couch last night and didn't wear my bonnet. Going to refresh with water and Giovanni tonight where needed and will also try to break the crunch. What oil works well for you to break the cast?


I don't use gels  with crunch. I'm not a fan of ecostyler. I usually use mane choice Crystal orchid gel, mielle organics pomegranate gel, kinky curly, or Camille Rose curl maker.


----------



## RossBoss (May 22, 2018)

Coilystep said:


> Today I used the biotin
> gel and the 3n1 conditioner. View attachment 428891View attachment 428893View attachment 428895View attachment 428897



Beautiful! You are my hair twin. When I look at your hair I am looking at mine. Doesn't it feel good to have bangs? My bangs should be that long by years' end.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (May 22, 2018)

Coilystep said:


> I don't use gels  with crunch. I'm not a fan of ecostyler. I usually use mane choice Crystal orchid gel, mielle organics pomegranate gel, kinky curly, or Camille Rose curl maker.



How many uses do you get out of Camille Rose and Kinky Curly? I haven't tried them yet bc I feel like they won't last more than a couple of washes.


----------



## Coilystep (May 22, 2018)

RossBoss said:


> Beautiful! You are my hair twin. When I look at your hair I am looking at mine. Doesn't it feel good to have bangs? My bangs should be that long by years' end.


Thanks so much. My bangs are to my chest thank God for shrinkage.


----------



## Coilystep (May 22, 2018)

FoxxyLocs said:


> How many uses do you get out of Camille Rose and Kinky Curly? I haven't tried them yet bc I feel like they won't last more than a couple of washes.


3 to 4. I get the big tub of kinky curly.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (May 29, 2018)

I posted this in another thread already, but I thought I would post here too, because doing wash and go's had really helped me get to know my hair better, and I've been natural for years.

I did some twists and a twist out using my wash and go technique. I left my conditioner in and used my moisturizer on soaking wet hair. I didn't use anything for hold. My hair is so soft! I can't stop touching it. I'm on day 7 (now 8) and it still feels great.

I don't think you guys understand how soft my hair is. My twist out is silky and bouncy like I could be in a Pantene commercial. Normally my hair feels dry and cottony. Not unhealthy, but definitely not silky. I thought that's just how my hair is, and I had accepted it as part of being natural. 

So far doing wash and go's had changed what I thought I knew about my texture as well as how it's supposed to feel when it's moisturized.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (May 31, 2018)

I did a wash and go with Mane Choice crystal orchid gel. Day 1 was fine. More volume than with Eco styler, but still looked fine. I got good definition and hold. My hair dried a little crunchy (which I don't mind). Day 2 I had lots of flakes. I will give it one more shot using less gel because I was very heavy handed with my application. I don't think this is going to be a staple though.


----------



## niknakmac (May 31, 2018)

Warm weather is here and I am back to wash-n-gos.  I tried the devacurl bleavin and super cream I loved how my hair comes out using these nice (defined and light) the problem is that it does not last  more than one day.  I have to totally re-wet my hair and reapply the next day soooo I'm sticking with The Mane Choice.  With The Mane Choice I can get 3-4 days before I need to rewash and do the whole process again.


----------



## GGsKin (May 31, 2018)

Yesterday morning, I rinsed off my old product and conditioned using CRN Coconut Water Penetrating Hair Treatment. Then I massaged clay on my scalp and applied to hair on top of the DC.

After rinsing, I sprayed diluted TMC Kids Detangler, smoothing into my strands. I focused putting melted Shea mix on the lower half of my strands, and then topped with CRN Curl Maker root to tip.

I 'forgot' I was using the Curl Maker at full strength and was heavy-handed so my hair was still damp this morning and feels sticky. I also notice a few 'flakes' or rather, little globs of product that I hope will disappear if I just rewet and smooth my hair. I'll use it diluted next time. Day 2 hair.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jun 3, 2018)

Did another wng with Mane Choice. Used less this time to try to avoid flaking, and diffused instead of air drying. My hair is softer and not flaky, but also much less defined and more frizzy.

I used my Denman brush to define the ends and that part turned out nice. I think on my next wash I will use the Denman all over if I have time.

The next gel I'm trying is Bronner Bros. I hope I like it because so far all the cost effective gels have been a bust.

ETA: A lot more shrinkage this time too


----------



## metro_qt (Jun 3, 2018)

I am learning what products to use to achieve my perfect wash n go.

Really it's a wash n shake.

Today, I deep conditioned my hair over night with a Garnier honey mask and some morrocan oil, 
-shampood
-conditioned
****when hair was still soaking wet, I applied my leave in conditioned (Garnier whole blends coconut oil leave in)
-then I raked kinky curly curling custard all through my hair
- I then layered a little eco styler on top, because I can get 8+ days from this.

Now, I'm just waiting for it to fully dry....

The pitures are (taken today)

100% wet. Product just applied 
 

50% wet, after having shaken my head to seperate curls. 
 

50% wet side view 
 

Last pic was taken on (last) Wednesday, that wash n go was 14 days old.
( I was sick with the flu and couldn't wash)


----------



## Coilystep (Jun 6, 2018)

Dyed my hair on Saturday then styled with mane choice crystal orchid gel and 3 in 1 conditioner. This is my hair today.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jun 6, 2018)

Co-washed with TJ Nourish Spa. Styled with As I Am leave in and twist defining cream, and Wetline Xtreme gel. Used my Denman brush for definition. Plopped overnight with a t-shirt. It's frizzy, but I was expecting that. It's good enough to wear to work. I'll probably wear it out until it gets too raggedy, then bun until next week. I got crazy shrinkage from using the Denman but I'm ok with that too. I like that I can change the length of my hair on a whim. My hair still isn't completely dry, so I'm not sure yet how crunchy it will be. So far it feels soft.

I feel like my fast wng looks like I spent more time on it than the ones I actually do spend time on.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jun 10, 2018)

Did my first wash and go after 3 weeks with straightened hair.

It looked alright on day 1. I tried a technique the salon uses (foam under gel), but didn't use their exact products.

I raked and shingled in:

Liquid: water
Leave-in: TMC Ancient Egyptian Leave-in Lotion
Foam: Nairobi Foam (like the salon)
Gel: Design Essentials Honey Custard (like the salon)
Day 1 results were pretty and soft. The roots were undefined, probably from being straight so long, but I could get away with the undefined roots for that first day.

Here's a pic: 
https://blossomingfitnatural.files.wordpress.com/2018/06/img_20180608_063932-e1528610308690.jpg


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jun 10, 2018)

I'm trying so hard to get wash day down to 3 hours.

I think the only way I can accomplish that is if I do like my salon and do wash day like this:

wash
steam in conditioner (20 minutes)
detangle conditioner-laden, steamed hair
style
I'm scurred to wash before detangling, though. Seems like a RECIPE for a tangles-and-knots disaster. (I've tried it a few times but feel better detangling first.)

Anyone have success with this--washing undetangled hair and THEN detangling?


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jun 10, 2018)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I'm trying so hard to get wash day down to 3 hours.
> 
> I think the only way I can accomplish that is if I do like my salon and do wash day like this:
> 
> ...



I always wash first. Shampoo/cleanse, then DC, then detangle in the shower while rinsing out my conditioner. If I'm co-washing I just load my hair up with conditioner and finger detangle in the shower. 

When I DC the whole process takes about 2 hours including the hour I let my DC sit in my hair. If I'm co-washing, the whole wash and go process takes 30 minutes including detangling and applying my products.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jun 12, 2018)

This week I tried refreshing my wng by wetting it in the shower. Usually I just co-wash again and start over. It worked pretty well and allowed me to extend the style for a few more days, which is good for my low manipulation challenge. This is day 8. I plan to put it in a pony or a loose bun until I wash again on Thursday.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jun 13, 2018)

See, here is my issue.

I want the results in the first video, but 90% of the time I get the results in the second video.

Same head, same product, different look.

I can't believe I can't yet replicate my favorite wng results. I'm going to keep trying. Sooner or later I'm going to stumble upon precisely what I did to achieve results I loved.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jun 13, 2018)

FoxxyLocs said:


> I always wash first. Shampoo/cleanse, then DC, then detangle in the shower while rinsing out my conditioner. If I'm co-washing I just load my hair up with conditioner and finger detangle in the shower.
> 
> When I DC the whole process takes about 2 hours including the hour I let my DC sit in my hair. If I'm co-washing, the whole wash and go process takes 30 minutes including detangling and applying my products.





Thanks, FoxxyLocs.

I did it!!!

2.5 hours. 

Sectioned old flexirod set into 6ths using the Luv Naturals -recommended Ouchless Goody Updo barrettes
Shampooed twice with TMC Ancient Egyptian shampoo
Detangled in shower with Denman D4 brush using Jane Carter Solutions Untangle Me Weightless Leave-in (rinsed it out to remove shed hair)
At sink applied SM Manuka Honey Leave-in to soaking wet hair (hair felt and smelled divine) [praying hands and shingling]
Applied Bronner Brothers Firm Hold Curling Gel [praying hands and shingling]
Used Denman to brush through just my ends
KEY: Positioned/shaped hair with the bulkiness going toward the back, away from face
Air drying
In my notes about my best wash and go ever, I used the SM leave-in under the BB gel, air dried, then tension blow dried for elongation the next morning.

I'll see how it goes tomorrow!


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jun 15, 2018)

Gave the Bronner Bros gel another shot yesterday and it was a fail. My hair dried extra crispy, but with lots of frizz. It looks a mess. Will definitely need to redo it today.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jun 15, 2018)

FoxxyLocs said:


> Gave the Bronner Bros gel another shot yesterday and it was a fail. My hair dried extra crispy, but with lots of frizz. It looks a mess. Will definitely need to redo it today.



Oh, no!

I just did my first BB gel wng in awhile. Applied SM Manuka Honey Leave-in beneath it. Hair looks gorgeous!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jun 15, 2018)

My new wng products FINALLY arrived. 

I really hope they work. I'm not really a cowasher type, nor a RO conditioner type. However, I'm very hopeful about the Cre'gel product, and I want to replicate the brand creator's complete process. Maybe cowashing and RO conditioner will make a difference!


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jun 17, 2018)

I bit the bullet and bought some kinky curly curling custard and the curls blueberry gel. I tried the kinky curly first. I got good definition in the back, but the front dried really frizzy. I'm going to give it another try because I shampooed  my hair beforehand and I know that makes my hair extra frizzy and harder to define. I'll try again after a co-wash.


----------



## Sharpened (Jun 28, 2018)

I tried the Hydra Curlformer Gel ($28-30 for 8 oz) on the 22nd and got three days of unmushed hair after sleeping on it with a silk bonnet. It rinsed out clean, no gel rocks. I will try this one again soon. First day hair is my favorite still:


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jun 28, 2018)

I reeeeeaaaaalllllly want to try the new SM coconut line gel. But it might be more for Type 3 than Type 4 hair.

I think I'm gonna get it. If I can get styling down to just one product, that would be awesome (faster, cheaper). The reviews have me thinking "maybe, just maybe." I've felt this way so many times, though.

*trying to talk myself down*


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jun 28, 2018)

I like the new formula Wetline Xtreme gel for my work wash and gos. I don't work in an office setting, so my hair doesn't have to be perfect. I get good day 1 hair, but then it gets frizzy. I usually put it in a ponytail after day 2 or 3. Right now I'm on day 6. So far this is the only gel that I've been able to stretch for this long. I wish I had gotten a chance to try the old formula.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jun 29, 2018)

Sharpened said:


> I tried the Hydra Curlformer Gel ($28-30 for 8 oz) on the 22nd and got three days of unmushed hair after sleeping on it with a silk bonnet. It rinsed out clean, no gel rocks. I will try this one again soon. First day hair is my favorite still:



How did I miss this post yesterday?

I love it! Your hair is long.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jun 29, 2018)

Still up, air drying this wash and go and packing for a trip.

The wng is turning out very pretty. I used Jane Carter Solutions Curls To Go! Untangle Me Weightless Leave-in as my leave-in detangler, and I applied SM 100% Virgin Coconut Oil Daily Hydration Styling Gel.

I don't know how long this wng will last, because for me this gel's hold is medium (I prefer super hard hold gel so I can get days and days out of my wng without frizz).

I may not be able to get a photo of it once dry, but if I do I'll post.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jun 29, 2018)

FoxxyLocs said:


> I like the new formula Wetline Xtreme gel for my work wash and gos. I don't work in an office setting, so my hair doesn't have to be perfect. I get good day 1 hair, but then it gets frizzy. I usually put it in a ponytail after day 2 or 3. Right now I'm on day 6. So far this is the only gel that I've been able to stretch for this long. I wish I had gotten a chance to try the old formula.



ITA. Wetline gives great 1st day hair.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jun 29, 2018)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Still up, air drying this wash and go and packing for a trip.
> 
> The wng is turning out very pretty. I used Jane Carter Solutions Curls To Go! Untangle Me Weightless Leave-in as my leave-in detangler, and I applied SM 100% Virgin Coconut Oil Daily Hydration Styling Gel.
> 
> ...



Here's a photo. I like it a lot.

https://blossomingfitnatural.files.wordpress.com/2018/06/img_20180629_110931.jpg


----------



## GettingKinky (Jun 29, 2018)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Here's a photo. I like it a lot.
> 
> https://blossomingfitnatural.files.wordpress.com/2018/06/img_20180629_110931.jpg



I like it too.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jun 29, 2018)

GettingKinky said:


> I like it too.



Thanks!


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jul 3, 2018)

Tried Kinky Curly again with the Denman brush. I mainly used the Denman bc my roots felt tangled after washing and I didn't want my hair to get matted. 

My hair turned out ok. Frizzy in some spots, but better than the first time I used it. Overall, it's a decent wash and go, but not worth $18/bottle. It gave me similar results to Wetline and the Mane Choice (minus the flakes). 

I haven't been playing around with my leave in and moisturizer like I have with my gel. I pretty much settled on the TJ Nourish Spa conditioner and Curls Blueberry hair milk combo. I've heard  that Kinky Curly works best with Knot Today but idk if I'm ever going to try it.


----------



## Sharpened (Jul 6, 2018)

I have resigned to the fact that I can no longer have my hair out without gel.


----------



## metro_qt (Jul 6, 2018)

FoxxyLocs said:


> Tried Kinky Curly again with the Denman brush. I mainly used the Denman bc my roots felt tangled after washing and I didn't want my hair to get matted.
> 
> My hair turned out ok. Frizzy in some spots, but better than the first time I used it. Overall, it's a decent wash and go, but not worth $18/bottle. I've heard  that Kinky Curly works best with Knot Today but idk if I'm ever going to try it.



I actually did this this weekend as well... i haven't had good results with the denman brush in the past, but I was in a hurry to do my hair this time, and while soaking wet, I brushed my hair and then applied KCCC.

Then i shook my head to get the curls to form. 
I got a very decent wash n go which i am still rocking. 
It is fuzzy in some small areas that I can see, but i don't think it takes away from the look.

I'll be trying this again to see if i can perfect my denman method


----------



## MzRhonda (Jul 8, 2018)

So I have been doing wash n go’s this week on my short hair....some products did work others fail. Today I only cowashed and then put in Silcon Mix as my leave in and my curls were popping and my wash n go looked much better. I had been putting styling products over the silcon mix all of the others days , such as Curls Unleashed, As I Am etc and it turned out so so


----------



## Sharpened (Jul 9, 2018)

OK, the Hydra Curlformer Gel has a learning curve. Too much, and it flakes; too little and it does nothing. It will flake after day three on my hair (I do not use any conditioner, so YRMV). Getting the right amount for each section takes practice because of how stiff this gel is--the smaller the sections the better. It does provide some elongation if you use it with a blow dryer (I used a regular, old handheld, no diffuser) on day one.

I am using The Mane Choice Biotin Gel today. The last time I used this (two months ago) it flaked out on me after two days. I love the scent, though. This is the only gel I will let touch my scalp somewhat.


----------



## Sharpened (Jul 9, 2018)

Hydra Curlformer Gel fail--for some reason the back came out overclumpy.
Wet:





 Dry:


----------



## GettingKinky (Jul 9, 2018)

@Sharpened it looks great!  I would love my hair to clump like this.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jul 9, 2018)

Did a wng wth Eden's natural curl defining cream. The label says it has medium hold, but it felt like no hold to me. It's more like a heavy cream moisturizer. My hair doesn't look bad. I pulled it back into a ponytail after it dried, and I don't have too much shrinkage, but I won't leave it out for too long bc I'm afraid it will tangle without gel. I'll probably just wet it in the shower and go back through it with some gel. 

I would use this product for twists or braids but not for a wash and go.


----------



## Sharpened (Jul 10, 2018)

OK, supercoilies can get some movement from a wash and go without banding. You need two things: length and frequent head shaking. The tighter the coils, the more length needed. A good gel and a blow dryer (or hooded one) also helps. The movement I have is only on the ends, barely any on the scalp. Maybe I should make a gif of my current hair do...


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jul 11, 2018)

I re-wet my hair and added a little leave in + Wetline gel. Turned out nice. I think on my next wash I'll try leave in + Eden's natural curl defining cream + gel. This is the closet I've  gotten to my Eco styler results.


----------



## LavenderMint (Jul 13, 2018)

Has anyone seen this? It came up on my Insta. 
https://www.curldefinition.com/


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jul 14, 2018)

I tried the styling cream/gel combo that I mentioned a few days ago. Turned out nice. Now I want to try all the styling creams.


----------



## NatrulyMe (Jul 17, 2018)

Hi, Ladies.  Remember me? lol

Yeah, it's been a while since I came to this forum/website. 

I've been going through a storm with my health, but still manage try to keep up with my hair (I am blessed).  Anyways, I hope you do not mind me sharing my latest Wash & Go.

There's some difference between my Wash & GOs. Sorry I didn't know how to take a snapshot for the back of my head (nobody's around to do it for me).

From this... UPDATED PAST IMAGES BECAUSE THE OTHERS WERE HUGE..Sorry.


















Now, this...


----------



## GettingKinky (Jul 17, 2018)

@NatrulyMe you have great skin! What do you use on it?


----------



## NatrulyMe (Jul 18, 2018)

GettingKinky said:


> @NatrulyMe you have great skin! What do you use on it?



I don't use anything but water. Sometimes, I will use ACV to cleanse my face. Thanks.


----------



## Sharpened (Jul 18, 2018)

@NatrulyMe Ooo, you got long! So pretty! I wish I could rock a center part.


----------



## Sharpened (Jul 18, 2018)

I just re-remembered today that straight castor oil (or heavy mixtures featuring castor oil) behave like gel on my hair. How did I forget this?


----------



## NatrulyMe (Jul 18, 2018)

Sharpened said:


> @NatrulyMe Ooo, you got long! So pretty! I wish I could rock a center part.



I am not complaining, but this hair of mine gets so tangled easily. Ouch!Anyways, I have to keep my hair twisted, braided and or banded (for Wash & Gos) at night before bedtime (or it's is hell the next day). My hair is coarse. smdh. Yes, Castor oil is my best friend along with Shea butter. When I apply, it makes my hair feels so soft and curls flourishes. 

Thank you.


----------



## Sharpened (Jul 18, 2018)

NatrulyMe said:


> I am not complaining, but this hair of mine gets so tangled easily. Ouch!Anyways, I have to keep my hair twisted, braided and or banded (for Wash & Gos) at night before bedtime (or it's is hell the next day). My hair is coarse. smdh. Yes, Castor oil is my best friend along with Shea butter. When I apply, it makes my hair feels so soft and curls flourishes.
> 
> Thank you.


I believe castor oil prevents or reduces the number of split ends. I still need to try my shea butter before it dries out or something.


----------



## NatrulyMe (Jul 18, 2018)

Have any of you ladies re-do your Wash & Go after a few days during the Summer?  My hair looked like a fuzz ball earlier, so I gave myself a fresh do.
It is still wet, but will air  dry quick.


----------



## Sharpened (Jul 18, 2018)

I do @NatrulyMe mainly to remove sheds via oil rinsing. Do you shake to remove excess water?


----------



## NatrulyMe (Jul 18, 2018)

Sharpened said:


> I do @NatrulyMe mainly to remove sheds via oil rinsing. Do you shake to remove excess water?


Yes. Also, I am starting to try the praying hands method instead of raking (since it has grown).


----------



## Sharpened (Jul 20, 2018)

Final verdict on Hydra Curlformer Gel: mostly a plus. The dings I have against it are ease of use, dripping off strands, some flaking after 2-3 days and build-up (the last one should not be a problem for those using shampoo).

The plus side: it does not contain copolymers (which give me gel rocks), it does elongate tight curl patterns, works well with a blow dryer, style lasts for days, mild gel cast (that never bothered me much). DH said he wanted to play with it, but was afraid of messing it up--a first.


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 21, 2018)

Here's my wng from last week, I forgot to post. Trying to make the Mane Choice 24k gel work and it keeps flaking on me. This was my second wash, after flat ironing my hair for the first time in a long time. While it was straight, I trimmed approx. 3 inches or so of split ends and wore it for 4 weeks.


----------



## Coilystep (Jul 21, 2018)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Here's my wng from last week, I forgot to post. Trying to make the Mane Choice 24k gel work and it keeps flaking on me. This was my second wash, after flat ironing my hair for the first time in a long time. While it was straight, I trimmed approx. 3 inches or so of split ends and wore it for 4 weeks. View attachment 433291


Hey have you tried the mane choice tropical moringa line. I've been using the braid glaze for my wash n goes lately and I love it.


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 22, 2018)

Coilystep said:


> Hey have you tried the mane choice tropical moringa line. I've been using the braid glaze for my wash n goes lately and I love it.



I don't need it lol. I haven't seen it where I am yet but I might pick it up when I do.


----------



## niknakmac (Jul 23, 2018)

I've been wearing my hair mostly twisted this summer as I try to grow out this tapered cut.  I have become the most lazy natural.


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 23, 2018)

niknakmac said:


> I've been wearing my hair mostly twisted this summer as I try to grow out this tapered cut.  I have become the most lazy natural.



I've been wearing some twists as bangs these past two weeks and I'm about to wash my hair (debating whether to wash as is or untwist).


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jul 24, 2018)

If anybody knows of any YouTubers with hair texture similar to mine, can you post them? I have so much trouble finding a hair twin. My hair is more wavy than curly, but it's still very kinky and I have a lot of shrinkage. Usually if I find someone with my curl pattern, their hair is really silky and  with looser curls.  



FoxxyLocs said:


> View attachment 429345


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Jul 24, 2018)

FoxxyLocs said:


> If anybody knows of any YouTubers with hair texture similar to mine, can you post them? I have so much trouble finding a hair twin. My hair is more wavy than curly, but it's still very kinky and I have a lot of shrinkage. Usually if I find someone with my curl pattern, their hair is really silky and  with looser curls.


She has a tighter curl pattern but reminds me of your hair


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jul 24, 2018)

BronxJazzy said:


> She has a tighter curl pattern but reminds me of your hair



You're right, her hair does look very similar to mine. Thank you! If you ladies know of anyone else, please share!


----------



## discodumpling (Jul 24, 2018)

My summer wash n go routine is as minimal as I'm willing to get. KCKT with Eco Olive layered over it gives me definition bounce and movement. I'll be using this routine until the weather turns cold and my hair asks for something else! 
I'm resetting about every 3 days but I will rock the frizz for 5 days or beyond in these dog days of summer.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Jul 24, 2018)

FoxxyLocs said:


> You're right, her hair does look very similar to mine. Thank you! If you ladies know of anyone else, please share!


Actually now that I think of it powerinyourcurl could be a twin/cousin.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jul 25, 2018)

BronxJazzy said:


> Actually now that I think of it powerinyourcurl could be a twin/cousin.



Definitely a cousin. I think her hair is less coarse and less dense than mine, but our curl patterns are very similar.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Jul 25, 2018)

FoxxyLocs said:


> Definitely a cousin. I think her hair is less coarse and less dense than mine, but our curl patterns are very similar.


Really ?!?! I think the coarseness is totally the same. The only real difference to me is the density. Your hair falls thicker on the ends in particular than hers but similar at the roots. Her hair thins out some from the roots down where your roots lay flatter but gets thicker as it goes down. HTMS


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jul 25, 2018)

BronxJazzy said:


> Really ?!?! I think the coarseness is totally the same. The only real difference to me is the density. Your hair falls thicker on the ends in particular than hers but similar at the roots. Her hair thins out some from the roots down where your roots lay flatter but gets thicker as it goes down. HTMS





FoxxyLocs said:


> View attachment 431119



I think you can see it better in this pic. My hair is frizzier and less defined at the top. It's curlier at the ends bc I used my Denman brush. The girl in the video looks like her hair would be defined no matter what kind of styler she used. I would say her hair texture is more silky and mine is more kinky.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Jul 25, 2018)

FoxxyLocs said:


> I think you can see it better in this pic. My hair is frizzier and less defined at the top. It's curlier at the ends bc I used my Denman brush. The girl in the video looks like her hair would be defined no matter what kind of styler she used. I would say her hair texture is more silky and mine is more kinky.


ohhhh okay i see what you mean. It's more cottony whereas hers is more defined. But def close relatives I'd say a sister. Not as distant as a cousin.


----------



## Coilystep (Jul 25, 2018)

I tried uncle funky daughter gel today and like it so far


----------



## LovelyRo (Jul 27, 2018)

I used Eden BodyWorks Curl Defining Creme for my WNG as I wanted to try a curl defining creme instead of gel.  I’ve had this product for over a year. I already didn’t like it for twistoutsand I absolutely hate it for WNGs.  I knew that I wouldn’t like it as I was applying it...


----------



## Coilystep (Jul 27, 2018)

Coilystep said:


> I tried uncle funky daughter gel today and like it so far View attachment 433399View attachment 433401View attachment 433403View attachment 433405


 this is my hair today day three I’m really liking uncle funky.  I added a pump of gel to my bangs and left side this morning


----------



## LovelyRo (Jul 27, 2018)

@Coilystep I have a 2 oz sample of the UFD gel... did you use a lot to achieve your WNG?

I clearly have to redo my hair... it gets worse as the day goes on. Luckily, I’m home today!


----------



## Coilystep (Jul 27, 2018)

LovelyRo said:


> @Coilystep I have a 2 oz sample of the UFD gel... did you use a lot to achiever your WNG?
> 
> I clearly have to redo my hair... it gets worse as the day goes on. Luckily, I’m home today!


I’m heavy handed so I used about five to six pumps per section. Probably had eight sections totally. I usually have 4 sections then break those into two or three sections. You look like you have a lot of hair you would need more than 2 oz. 

Creams don't really do much for me. I have low porosity hair and creams just kind of sits on top.


----------



## Coilystep (Jul 27, 2018)

@LovelyRo the only cream styler I have had success with was aphogee curlrific (sp) line and it was just ok I only used it a few times and don't plan to repurchase. If you do a search you could probably find my review with pictures in this thread.


----------



## LovelyRo (Jul 27, 2018)

Coilystep said:


> @LovelyRo the only cream styler I have had success with was aphogee curlrific (sp) line and it was just ok I only used it a few times and don't plan to repurchase. If you do a search you could probably find my review with pictures in this thread.



I’ve tried that line before... I didn’t try the creme styler though... I think I’m going to pass on creme stylers for now.



Coilystep said:


> I’m heavy handed so I used about five to six pumps per section. Probably had eight sections totally. I usually have 4 sections then break those into two or three sections. *You look like you have a lot of hair you would need more than 2 oz. *
> 
> Creams don't really do much for me. I have low porosity hair and creams just kind of sits on top.



You are right... I pulled that little bottle out and laughed... maybe I’ll use it for my WNG low ponytail (only for the part that hangs).

ETA... thank you!


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Aug 8, 2018)

I did a wash and go with Miss Jessie's Curly Meringue and Wetline Xtreme. The results were similar to when I used the Eden's naturals cream, but it lasted longer without me having to redo it. I'm on day 8 and I could probably go longer. This might become a staple.


----------



## KaciaLN12 (Aug 13, 2018)

LovelyRo said:


> I used Eden BodyWorks Curl Defining Creme for my WNG as I wanted to try a curl defining creme instead of gel.  I’ve had this product for over a year. I already didn’t like it for twistoutsand I absolutely hate it for WNGs.  I knew that I wouldn’t like it as I was applying it...
> 
> View attachment 433441






Though you don't like it by itself, you may can put a gel on top. I find Eden Bodyworks creams (the Curl Defining and the Pudding Soufflé) mix well with EVERY non-natural gel I tried it with. It's the only reason I keep them.


----------



## discodumpling (Aug 27, 2018)

I'm trying a no gel wash n go today and so far it's a no but I'm committed....and late for work! So cest la vie. 
I used Sally's Textured ID styler and it's giving me big fluffy undefined hair. Clearly my hair is missing that shellacking that it's used to from Eco Styler! 
Oh well today it's big fluffy hair dont care. Imma sweat it out with an after work jog anyway!


----------



## Daina (Aug 27, 2018)

Hey Ladies, had my best wash n go to date using KCKT and KCCC! I've had both these products sitting in my stash awhile and don't know why I've never tried them before but decided to give the combo a go Saturday. I used on soaking wet hair while still in the shower and attached are my results. Had way less shrinkage as well but still a decent amount. Hoping to get at least 3-4 days of wearable hair before having to refresh or convert to something else. For those that use this combo, how do you typically refresh the style without having to completely redo? Thanks!


----------



## NatrulyMe (Aug 27, 2018)

Daina said:


> Hey Ladies, had my best wash n go to date using KCKT and KCCC! I've had both these products sitting in my stash awhile and don't know why I've never tried them before but decided to give the combo a go Saturday. I used on soaking wet hair while still in the shower and attached are my results. Had way less shrinkage as well but still a decent amount. Hoping to get at least 3-4 days of wearable hair before having to refresh or convert to something else. For those that use this combo, how do you typically refresh the style without having to completely redo? Thanks!



I want to know this myself? Because I typical re-do my wash & go after 3-4 days too from using the KKKT & KCCC.


----------



## discodumpling (Aug 27, 2018)

Excellent results @Daina. I use KCKT under Eco Styler with consistent excellent results. I could easily do a week long wash n go but opt for a cowash on day 3 or 4 cause my hair needs likes and wants it! 

I confess that I just never learned to use KCCC correctly. My hair always turns out greasy, stiff & sticky. Folks stay raving about it though!


----------



## Daina (Aug 27, 2018)

discodumpling said:


> Excellent results @Daina. I use KCKT under Eco Styler with consistent excellent results. I could easily do a week long wash n go but opt for a cowash on day 3 or 4 cause my hair needs likes and wants it!
> 
> I confess that I just never learned to use KCCC correctly. My hair always turns out greasy, stiff & sticky. Folks stay raving about it though!



@discodumpling, thanks sis! I was pleasantly surprised to be honest. I finally just decided to see what all the fuss was about. I think the key for me at least was actually following the instructions and for the first time applied all the product in the shower keeping my hair soaking wet throughout. The only thing I would do differently is include an oil to lock in the moisture of the KCKT.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Sep 4, 2018)

Gonna try to stay with wash and go's since my hair has been so manageable and I finally have a nice shape where I feel it's wearable.. My hair shrinks like crazy. The sides of my hair are at my jaw but shrinks above my ear. Here's a pic of my hair...I think I'm 4a.


----------



## waff (Oct 24, 2018)

This thread is very inspirational, I am getting back to hitting the gym and straightening my hair wont cut it anymore, therefore I have been trying to wash'n go my hair lately, and it's a learning curve  Gel is my best friend with the humid weather. I can't get a style to last more than three days though which sucks because I hate spending time on my hair twice a week, and the drying time takes forever. I will invest on a diffuser and try to do that instead of air drying for hours.


----------



## MzRhonda (Oct 25, 2018)

My holy grail for wash n go’s now is Cantu curl activator.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Oct 26, 2018)

Any blow dryer recommendations? Can't be air drying my wash and gos in the winter.


----------



## MzRhonda (Oct 27, 2018)

I think I have this wash n go thing down. After experimenting with so many products over the summer, some high end some not so high end, I think I found the one...Cantu Coconut Curling Cream. I wet or wash, leave in then Cantu...not a lot of fuss and time spent nor manipulation.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Oct 28, 2018)

I started doing wash and go's this summer so this will be my first time doing them in cold weather. I've been letting them air dry, but I think I'll have to go back to using my diffuser  I've gotten spoiled with only having to spend a few minutes doing my hair. I haven't done any other style in months.


----------



## discodumpling (Oct 29, 2018)

Ladies worried about air drying,

I haven't air dried since I discovered that my trusty blow dryer works amazingly well for my wash n go life. 
Seriously I get no frizz and I'm done in 20 mins instead of x amount of hours. 
I concentrate on my roots blowing the hot air all over my head essentially setting my curls. When my hair is dry I stretch the curls out with the same hot air.


----------



## MzRhonda (Oct 30, 2018)

FoxxyLocs said:


> I started doing wash and go's this summer so this will be my first time doing them in cold weather. I've been letting them air dry, but I think I'll have to go back to using my diffuser  I've gotten spoiled with only having to spend a few minutes doing my hair.* I haven't done any other style in months.*


Same here but I still let my air dry.....it hasn't been too bad.


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 30, 2018)

@FoxxyLocs  I wash n go year round and I air dry year round as well. I will sit under my hooded dry occasionally.


----------



## RossBoss (Oct 31, 2018)

Since going natural, I leave out just about every morning with hair that is about 90% wet. I oil rinse and detangle every morning.  In the cool weather, I just put on a silk lined wool hat and that keeps me warm. My commute is about 40 minutes between 2 buses so I am outside waiting for both buses maybe for a total of 10 minutes or so. I have not caught a cold or any sickness from this.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jun 22, 2022)

So as part of my $400 appointment I got a follow up email with
- a 40 minute video of her washing her hair
- a list of steps to follow to do my hair
- a list of products and hair tools that she likes to use ( but it didn’t include the foam she used me)

the only new info  in the email was that she says she doesn’t use a strong stream of water to rinse out the conditioner so she doesn’t break up the curls. But I do so much raking that unless I want to try and replicate her styling, I won’t follow that advice.


----------

